# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  ODBROJAVANJE 3/2012

## BigBlue

Kao i uvijek, neke dobre, neke tužne vijesti, ali glavu gore cure i puno hrabrosti za dalje  :Heart: 

Za anabelu i dobre vijesti s transfera na VV, za naše čekalice ß, za sve ostale čekalice i cure u postupku, a posebno naše hrabrice, kojima treba puno strpljenja, šaljem puno Altgr1 ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)

SRPANJ (7)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
snow.ml, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 4. IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća, u očekivanju AIH

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
lili66, PFC Prag, FET
27.9. Muma, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
27.9. MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF)
28.9. Bluebella, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 2xIVF/(P)ICSI)


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
anabela1, VV
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
 MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Morin, SD, 1. IVF; sanjalica82, Petrova, 1. IVF; mishica_zg, Vg, IVF; nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET); butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 2xsekundarni); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);  xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 1XIVF/ICSI)
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
žužy, Petrova, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; nana0501, SD, AIH

ON-GO  9. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
tikki, IVF Centar (možda), IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
Brunna, Mb, FET (nakon 1xITI, 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)
Sanda1977, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI)
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI
phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH)
arlena, VV, 1. IVF
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
kismet, PFC Prag
leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)
bubabuba, Cito, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 

10/2012: milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF;  sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 4x sekundarni);  Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF;  dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);  piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); jo1974, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xklomifen); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
11/2012: ARIANM (VG), pirica  (VG), Cassie (Prag, Pronatal)
12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg)
01/2013: Runa (Mb), geceta (VV), Anemona (VV)
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
123beba, aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Bab, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, corinaII, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, geceta, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, lberc, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, ljube, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, manchi19, *Mare*,Mare0309,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen , Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## milasova8

BB hvala na listi :Smile: 
Ovo ce biti plodna jesen-predosjecaaaaaaaam...

----------


## Muma

*BigBlue* hvaaala  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Lalala, čestitam  :Very Happy: !! Bome se ciljanje ipak isplatilo, ha!  :Smile:  isto nam se kolovoz polako puni...

BB pohvale za listu, sve je informativnija.

----------


## anabela1

Transfer odrađen, vratili su nam 2 zametka ali nažalost nismo imali ništa za zamrznuti. Beta 28.09, do tada  :Cekam:

----------


## MalaMa

Lalala čestitam!!!

Evo da i ovdje javim. Iz našeg prirodnog ivf se oplodila stanica koju smo imali i sutra idem na transfer.

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lalala

> Lalala, čestitam !! Bome se ciljanje ipak isplatilo, ha!  isto nam se kolovoz polako puni...
> 
> BB pohvale za listu, sve je informativnija.


Da, vidiš, tko bi rekao!   :Smile:  U kojoj fazi si ti sad?




Čekalice, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

Drage moje!

Dobro vam jutro :Coffee: 

Izvolite, uz jutarnju kavu, i novu listu od BB...i  novo "Odbrojavanje".

Svima želim puno uspjeha, a novim i starim trudnicama (a posebno sastavljačici liste kojoj, mislim, nikad nisam čestitala  :Embarassed: ) ogromne i najiskrenije čestitke!!!

Iako se ne javljam često, pratim vas redovno :Wink:  i radujem se svakom vašem uspjehu. 

Sretno!

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na kavi (i čestitkama  :Kiss: ) Bhany!

Naša lili danas čeka ß, pa da ~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu veeeeeeeeeliku!

Podsjećam na temu koju je otvorila Gabi25 za potporu promjeni talijanskog zakona o MPO. Italija je, kao i mi, imala zakon zabrane zamrzavanja embrija i zamrzavali su samo jajne stanice. Ustavni sud Italije je takav zakon proglasio neustavnim. Nemojmo zaboraviti da smo naš zakon uspjeli promjeniti zahvaljujući i potpori udruga iz inozemstva kao što je Roda, koji su nam pomogli informacijama, podacima, kvalitetnim praksama. 

Neplodnost jednako boli svakog čovjeka koji želi dijete, neovisno o naciji, rasi ili vjeri. Talijanke i talijani se i dalje bore za bolji, pravedniji zakon i molim vas da odvojite minutu vremena i potpišete peticiju Europskom parlamentu: http://fecondazioneitalia.it/petizio...eo-sulla-fecon

I VAŠ GLAS JE BITAN!
HVALA!  :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

BHany hvala na kavici,bas je zamirisala. BB lista je za 5!  :Smile:  Nasa mrva vracena. Svi su uvijeti savrseni sad samo nek se dobro ugnijezdi. Beta 25.9.

----------


## MalaMa

Lili ~~~~~~~~~. Cekamo te  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Lijepi pozdrav!evo prijavila bi se i ja na listicu ako može.prirodni ivf u tijeku,odradili smo 3 fm,sutra 4. i dalje kako bog da..inače,u ožujku imamo 2. stimulirani ivf. :Smile:

----------


## snow.ml

evo ja bila jučer na pregledu...moja beba prestala rasti...ali bilo je lijepo vidjeti jedan prirodni plusić na testu

----------


## Muma

*snow.ml* grozno, grozno, jako mi je žao! Pa što se to događa u zadnje vrijeme... Šaljem ti puno toplih zagrljaja, nadam se da će brzo proći vrijeme do idućeg plusića na testu!  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

> evo ja bila jučer na pregledu...moja beba prestala rasti...ali bilo je lijepo vidjeti jedan prirodni plusić na testu


a joj,draga..jako mi je žao ..šaljem ti virtualni  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

snow.ml žao mi je  :Sad:  drži se!

----------


## anabela1

> evo ja bila jučer na pregledu...moja beba prestala rasti...ali bilo je lijepo vidjeti jedan prirodni plusić na testu


A joj iskreno mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## žužy

*snow.ml*  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

snow.ml žao mi je..  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

hvala na listi  :Very Happy: 
nadam se da ću se brzo popeti bliže vrhu!
u ponedjeljak smo kod androloga,onda ćekam m krajem 9 i idemo na prvi pregled na vv!
vjerovatno neću odmah u postupak...možda mi da prvo kontracepcijske,ali sa obzirom na moj AMH-a,nadam se da ću brzo u postupak

----------


## tikica78

:Love: snow.ml jako mi je žao..

----------


## medena8

> evo ja bila jučer na pregledu...moja beba prestala rasti...ali bilo je lijepo vidjeti jedan prirodni plusić na testu


A jooooj  :Sad:  , iskreno mi je zao!  :Love:

----------


## lovekd

Snowml, žao mi je...  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> evo ja bila jučer na pregledu...moja beba prestala rasti...ali bilo je lijepo vidjeti jedan prirodni plusić na testu


 :Taps:

----------


## Sonja29

snow.ml  :Love:

----------


## mare41

snow, zao mi je jako

----------


## strategija

Snow.ml žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## nina977

Snow.ml, :Sad: 

Ja prijavljujem sutrašnju punkciju.

----------


## beilana

snow ml.  jako mi je žao, znam kak se osjećaš, uhhh

a ja prijavljujem 3.betu 550

----------


## Argente

snow.ml  :Sad:  baš mi je žao

----------


## M@tt

Ajoj snow.ml baš mi je žao... drži se

----------


## Mojca

snow.ml  :Sad:  
Baš mi je žao.  :Love:

----------


## BigBlue

*snow* draga, otugujte ti i tm zajedno, čuvaj sebe i nadam se da ćeš skupiti snagu za dalje  :Love: 

nažalost i lili nam je negativna  :Sad:

----------


## BigBlue

Kuham  :Coffee:  i poslužite se

anabela, MalaMa bravo za uspješne transfere; ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne bete
žužy, drago mi je da si se javila; već si nam na listi i javljaj nam novosti. vibramo za uspješan, dobitni prirodnjak

----------


## laky

moze jedna dupla?
moze li upis na listu za FET(nadam se da će i zadnji bris biti ok)

----------


## matahari

snow, jako mi je žao!

----------


## MalaMa

BB hvala na kavici  :Smile:  i na vibrama naravno. i ja ću zavibrati za sve nas ~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

snow, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Snow baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## plavo oko

Dosla sam vas nakratko pozdraviti,snovw od srca mi je zao. Curama sa spontanim trudnocama,cestitam,nek sve bude po skolski. Cekalicama bete saljem trudnicke vibrice, i svima da sto prije cuju otkucaje malog srca

----------


## angel 1

Pozdrav svima! Dugo nisam pisala ovdje,ali redovito čitam kad ulovim vremena (uglavnom oko ponoći iz kreveta). Iako možda više ne spadam u ovu temu morala sam se tu javiti jer sam ovdje i počela prije 2,5god. Za našu prvu djevojčicu smo se namučili u brojnim postupcima i evo sad nekim čudom sam ostala trudna prirodnim putem!! Krivo je more  :Smile:  Bebicu očekujemo krajem travnja... Svima novima,a posebno starima puno hrabrosti i sreće na putu do tako željenih bebica...

----------


## sanda1977

> Pozdrav svima! Dugo nisam pisala ovdje,ali redovito čitam kad ulovim vremena (uglavnom oko ponoći iz kreveta). Iako možda više ne spadam u ovu temu morala sam se tu javiti jer sam ovdje i počela prije 2,5god. Za našu prvu djevojčicu smo se namučili u brojnim postupcima i evo sad nekim čudom sam ostala trudna prirodnim putem!! Krivo je more  Bebicu očekujemo krajem travnja... Svima novima,a posebno starima puno hrabrosti i sreće na putu do tako željenih bebica...


 :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanda1977

sada što se više bliži da krenem...bojim se da se ne razočaram....bojim se da mi se ne oplode js....ja još uvijek krivim osijek....da ne odrade svoj posao kako treba,pa me to na neki način drži....samo da se oplode...da se mogu nećemu nadati...

----------


## Sonja29

Angel cestitam!
Sanda ja vjerujem da je to samo do KBO i da ce  ovog puta doci do oplodnje. ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

> Angel cestitam!
> Sanda ja vjerujem da je to samo do KBO i da ce  ovog puta doci do oplodnje. ~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem i vjerujem da su zagrebački mpo laboratoriji s boljim uvijetima,a možda i dr. uigraniji, ne želim nikog podcjenjivat ali sigurno da je drugačije ako mjesečno imaš npr. 60 postupaka ili 20.
sanda misli pozitivno i samo hrabro!! šaljem ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

*snow.ml* žao mi je, šaljem ti puno  :Love: 
*beilana* bravo za betu!
Ja nestrpljivo čekam M koja nikako da dođe (nikada je nisam ovako željno isčekivala  :Laughing: ) pa da krenem s pripremama za FET. Možda pređem i u listopad...

----------


## tikki

Snow.ml žao mi je  :Love: 

Lili, nadam se da će idući put biti dobitno!

Mi smo još malo na pregledu i dogovoru za postupak, no ako M urani koji dan morat ćemo prebacit za 10.mj jer će MM biti poslovno odsutan...

----------


## snow.ml

hvala vam svima na podršci  :Shy kiss:  
danas sam izašla iz bolnice ... nekako sam bila svjesna i prije pregleda da nema ništa od ove trudnoće tako da smo već kao novi...mala stanka i idemo dalje...nadamo se novom plusu na najjeftinijem testu :peace:

----------


## laky

:Coffee:  za sve i dobro jutro 
ja idem  :spava:  iz noćne smjene sam a danas očekujem bitnu odluka pa sam malo :scared: 
za sve kojima trebaju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
a za tuznice  :Love:

----------


## laky

> *snow.ml* žao mi je, šaljem ti puno 
> *beilana* bravo za betu!
> Ja nestrpljivo čekam M koja nikako da dođe (nikada je nisam ovako željno isčekivala ) pa da krenem s pripremama za FET. Možda pređem i u listopad...


i ja također  :Cekam:  :Cekam:  a kao u inat nestize

----------


## Brunaa

laky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za odluku  :Wink:  i svima ostalima za što treba.

laky ovo izluđuje pomalo, simptome imam od četvrtka a nikako da svarti.

----------


## dea84

Snow.ml žao mi je...prošla sam isto...drži se

----------


## sanda1977

mi obavili danas pregled andr.,a sad se čeka moja m,pa nazad zg!
hvala svima na podršci! :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Sanda od srca zelim da ovaj postupak bude dobitni :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

> mi obavili danas pregled andr.,a sad se čeka moja m,pa nazad zg!
> hvala svima na podršci!


A što svi željno čekamo gospođicu M to je strašno  :Laughing: lakše mi je kad vidim da ima još takvih čekalica. Sanda1977 sretno putovanje u svakom pogledu!

----------


## Kadauna

nema kave na forumu  :Smile: )

ako je nije bilo cijeli dan, sad je više prekasno za istu....................

Ajmo, koja su ujutro prva javi kuha forumsku kavu.................

Curke, sretno za što god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Malo je trenutno postupaka ili mi se to nekako čini?

----------


## Argente

OK, evo da rastočim jednu forumsku rakijicu za laku noć
i meni se čini da se situacija s postupcima još nije zahuktala

----------


## Mojca

Evo dok se zahukta... prijavljujem da je moja prijateljica (nije na forumu) od jutros pikalica po prvi put... ako nemate za koga zavibrajte malo za nju, trebat će joj.  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

> OK, evo da rastočim jednu forumsku rakijicu za laku noć


 :lool:  Argente al si me nasmijala, nisam na ovo još na forumu naišla... U ZDRAVLJE!  :pivo: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marlen

Nadam se da ću i ja uskoro biti dvostruka pikalica (heparin+stimulacija).
Ja čekam 10mj
Zahuktava se :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## MalaMa

dobro jutro!!!!!!
evo je, tu je  :Coffee:  fina forumska. miriši mi po cijelom stanu. slobodno se poslužite  :Grin: 

mene je danas počela prati neka nervoza, joj ne znam što ću. simptoma danas nikakvih. stalno si govorim kako bude bit će, ali teško je to....

----------


## tetadoktor

evo prve jutarnje  :Coffee:  pa se poslužite!!!!

svim curama u postupcima a i onim drugima od  :Heart:  AltGr+1

----------


## MalaMa

> evo prve jutarnje  pa se poslužite!!!!
> 
> svim curama u postupcima a i onim drugima od  AltGr+1


teta doktor, skuhale smo kavicu u isto vrijeme. ma neka, neka, ima nas pa treba i kavice  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Jutro,kavice nikad dosta....baš paše.~~~~~~~~~ ne znam ak su dobre vibrice jer pišem sa mob.al nek se nađe....

----------


## mare41

> Argente al si me nasmijala, nisam na ovo još na forumu naišla... U ZDRAVLJE! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I ja :Smile: , preporučam se i za večeras :Smile: , hvala na kavi, al ovo je ipak ... :Smile: 
svima za danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina977

Prijavljujem jučerašnji  transfer dvije 4-stanične mrvice.
Svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

snow.ml žao mi je!
nina AltGr+1 do bete i dalje! 
Kavica vam je baš fiiina! Tnx! 
puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve čekalice, tužnice i sretnice, da sve budemo uskoro debele (al' ne od hrane!)!  :Razz:

----------


## mishica_zg

hvala cure što nam radite odbrojavanja  :Smile: 
ima nas dosta, ali smo složne u jednom, a to je maknuti se sa liste  :Smile: 

eto ja sam trenutno čekalica bete, pa ako sam te sreće neču dugo bit na listi
pusa svima i ~~~ da se sve što prije prebacimo u drugi dio foruma  :Kiss:

----------


## tigrical

> I ja, preporučam se i za večeras, hvala na kavi, al ovo je ipak ...
> svima za danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Mare potpis! Argente rakije amo!

----------


## žužy

evo nama otpao ivf zbog jučerašnje ovulacije,danas dr nije više ništ vidio na ultrazvuku.ali smo napravili aih,nadam se da nije bilo kasno i da js nije već propala.čekamo betu za 2tj.

----------


## MajaPOP

Samo da se prijavim, mahnem svim -uskorovanoveliste- suborkama i zazelim svima puuuuuno srece  :Love:

----------


## mare41

žužy, koliki je folikul bio prekjučer? prirodnjak je rizik, al i rescue aih može uplait, zašto ne, sretno!
Maja, još malo do lijepe bete!

----------


## sirena28

Ehej curke!!

Evo i mene opet sa vama. Nakon ljeta i kupanja i nametnute pauze, konačno spremna za nove pobjede. 
Prijavljujem svoj prvi AIH u idućem ciklusu.
Vidim po forumu da ta metoda i nije pretjerano uspješna, no možda mi se posreći :D.

Svima saljem puno vibrica i pusica, i da bebice što prije budu u našim bušama  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

I ja se javljam. Nalazi briseva su u redu, sad čekamo M (početkom 10.mj) i idemo u jedan prirodnjak, možda upali, a ako ne upali ostaje nam termin za stim. 12/2012. I da, ne nadam se ničemu... previše znam o svemu...ali ipak... jednom možda... tko zna...!

----------


## žužy

> žužy, koliki je folikul bio prekjučer? prirodnjak je rizik, al i rescue aih može uplait, zašto ne, sretno!
> Maja, još malo do lijepe bete!


u nedjelju je bio 19,8 sa 18,7,a nekak sam znala da bude do utorka puko,ali kaj sad...moj dr zna da imam rel. kratke cikluse i da rano ovuliram ali za vikend mi je fm radio drugi dr i tako je odlučio.ne polažem puno nade u ovaj aih,kao što kaže sneki...previše znam o svemu...ali bit će kako bude.ako ne uspije,laganini preko zime do ožujka :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*žužy*, na listi si za ožujak? A gle, i ja znam previše o AIH pa jedva čekam da prođe ovo iščekivanje rezultata i da krenem u nešto konkretno! Ovo mi je doslovno za potrošit, ali ipak znam da su nade veće nego u običnom ciklusu dok ni ne ovuliram a kamo li da su plivači bliže cilju. I meni su folikuli u prvom ciklusu pukli dan ranije...pretpostavka prema bolovima je bila oko 15h. To ti je igra na sreću.

----------


## Sonja29

Kaduna ja ti od ujutro do kasno uveče pijem istu kavicu pa može uvijek :Smile:  Rakijicu ću do daljnjeg zaobići ali ću nazdraviti sa sokom :Smile:  
Svim curkama u postupku i čekalicama koje čega šaljem velike ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

cure kak ide to sad sa putnim nalozima,danas mi ga sestra nije htjela dati jer ne zna dal ima 50 km iz zagorja do zagreba..kao po novom ne smiju davati jer budu dobili kazne.
rekla je da odem na socijal i da provjerim koliko ima kilometara,do sad sam ga dobivala bez problema

----------


## reny123

lberc, postrožili su kriterije za udaljenost. Dosad su plaćali za udaljenost veću od 30 km, a onda su mijenjali Pravilnik negdje u ožujku, mislim, i stavili min. udaljenost 50 km. U Pravilniku piše najkraća udaljenost prema oovlaštenom javnom prijevozu. Mislim da je to HŽ ako ima linija tamo otkud si.

----------


## lberc

znam da iz tuheljskih do zagreba ima oko 46km,budem otišla na socijalno pa bum provjerila

----------


## žužy

> *žužy*, na listi si za ožujak? A gle, i ja znam previše o AIH pa jedva čekam da prođe ovo iščekivanje rezultata i da krenem u nešto konkretno! Ovo mi je doslovno za potrošit, ali ipak znam da su nade veće nego u običnom ciklusu dok ni ne ovuliram a kamo li da su plivači bliže cilju. I meni su folikuli u prvom ciklusu pukli dan ranije...pretpostavka prema bolovima je bila oko 15h. To ti je igra na sreću.


što više čitam o inseminaciji to mi se više čini da je to nešto kao ciljani odnosi.a možda previše čitam :Laughing: ,umjesto da odem si nekaj fino skuhati!danas sam čula da je dozvoljeno 3-4 aih,i da se postupci od prije resetiraju.a isto tak me sestra pitala dali sam obavila psih. i prav. savjetovanje.imam to od prvog postupka,nisam znala da sve to treba i za aih.da sam bila bolje volje bi joj rekla da si pročita novi zakon.i odlučila sam izvadit sve hormone kaj postoje,naravno ako ovo sad ne uspije..neznam...nama je očito problem sama oplodnja,mada imamo sve preduvjete za to.

----------


## žužy

> cure kak ide to sad sa putnim nalozima,danas mi ga sestra nije htjela dati jer ne zna dal ima 50 km iz zagorja do zagreba..kao po novom ne smiju davati jer budu dobili kazne.
> rekla je da odem na socijal i da provjerim koliko ima kilometara,do sad sam ga dobivala bez problema


da,nešto su promjenili jer i ja sad prvi put nisam dobila pn,do sad svaki put kad sam išla do zg jesam,inače sam iz kc.

----------


## Muma

*žužy* pa jeste...aih je malo bolji sex (iz usta mpo doktora) u pravo vrijeme - pozitivno je to što u našem relaksirajućem sexu samo milijun spermića uspije proći kroz cervix a ovako ti ih fino pripreme i sve ih uštrcaju unutra. Moj mpo je rekao da mi je ovo sad zadnji aih, ići ćemo na ivf...znači, oni sami procjenjuju situaciju. Ako ti želiš možeš ići i na 6/7/8 aih. A za pp savjetovanja - ne znam čemu uopće to pitanje pošto nije obavezno. Ma ako neće ovo sad uspjeti (a hoće  :Razz: ), uspjet ćete na slijedećem ivf-u. Budi sretna što se već desila T jer znam slučajeve u kojima jednostavno partneri nisu kompatibilni i ne mogu zatrudnit (za sad) čak ni s ivf!

----------


## tikki

Mi dogovorili postupak. Čekamo M (idealno bi bilo da dođe u subotu, ako se moje želje uvažavaju  :Smile:  ) i sad smo u niskom startu!
Ovoga puta malo drugačiji protokol... Jedva čekam da krenemo!

Malo ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba!

----------


## Muma

> Mi dogovorili postupak. Čekamo M (idealno bi bilo da dođe u subotu, ako se moje želje uvažavaju  ) i sad smo u niskom startu!
> Ovoga puta malo drugačiji protokol... Jedva čekam da krenemo!
> 
> Malo ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba!


Sretno! Potpis ti je predugačak, vrijeme je za nešto konkretno  :fige:

----------


## tikki

> Sretno! Potpis ti je predugačak, vrijeme je za nešto konkretno


Taman sam dodala još jednu liniju u potpis (ovu zelenu) i išla zbrajati postupke... do 9og smo dogurali (odnosno 5og stimuliranog) i tako se nadam da će tvoje riječi obistiniti! Hvala!

----------


## laky

> *nema kave na forumu* )
> 
> ako je nije bilo cijeli dan, sad je više prekasno za istu....................
> 
> Ajmo, koja su ujutro prva javi kuha forumsku kavu.................
> 
> Curke, sretno za što god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Malo je trenutno postupaka ili mi se to nekako čini?


kako nema stranica ispred evo i jutros opet za sve  :Coffee:  :Coffee:

----------


## lberc

jutro,laki fina je kavica...evo i mm kuha pa bum i tu popila....ja danas idem na sd sa nalazom amh,da vidim koju mi bu terapiju dr odredila,nažalost tek za drugu godinu,nadala sam se da bum došla ovu na red,al niš od toga
evo i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve nas...

----------


## MalaMa

žužy i tikki ~~~~~~~~~~ za start
muma, blizu smo si datumski, ja vadim betu 25.  :scared: 
laky hvala za kavicu, baš je mmmmmm
iberc sretno danas, ~~~~~~~ za dogovor

----------


## Muma

> žužy i tikki ~~~~~~~~~~ za start
> muma, blizu smo si datumski, ja vadim betu 25. 
> laky hvala za kavicu, baš je mmmmmm
> iberc sretno danas, ~~~~~~~ za dogovor


Nadam se da ćemo slaviti  :fige:  Planiraš kakav testić prije?

----------


## MalaMa

joj muma, dolazim u napast da si ga kupim ovaj tjedan pa za vikend ili u ponedjeljak probam. ali sam si obećala da neću. ne znam kaj bum, po tom pitanju sam kao vjetar. potrudit ću se da ne napravim. a ti?

----------


## Muma

Ja ću valjda piškit u nedjelju - 10dpo, znam da je rano, ali imam 3 testa "za potrošit" a znam da neću izdržat! Javi se ako pišneš nešto  :Wink:  I naravno, sreeetno!

----------


## anabela1

Ja nemam hrabrosti za test u principu ga radim samo ako prokrvarim prije vađenja bete što je u zadnjih nekoliko postupaka više pravilo nego iznimka  :Mad: 
laky hvala na kavici baš je fina

----------


## tikica78

cure da malo zavibramo nas 3 za sve vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

tikki sad si u rukama najboljeg čovjeka na svijetu..  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

Muma, 10. dan je stvarno rano, ok ako bude sjena, al ako bude minus? i temperatura će puno reći...
(ja sinoć čekala rakiju i nema...al aj ok, hvala na jutarnjoj kavi :Smile: )

----------


## Muma

*mare41* znam da je rano 10dpo i sjena je moje eventualno očekivanje, ništa više. Ma bit će tek tako... A temp će ostat "gore" zbog utrića!

----------


## lberc

Ja krećem drugi mjesec u prirodni dok čekamo ljekove

----------


## M@tt

Samo da vas pozdravim sve skupa i zaželim sreću u postupcima....

----------


## olivera

i ja da vas pozdravim i zaželim sretnu jesen :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

Moram se pohvalit- ljekovi su u frizideru i zeljno iscekujem iducu M koja treba doci za nekakvih 25 dana :Smile:  
Gonali+cetrotide

----------


## Konfuzija

Što se tiče putnih troškova, HZZO refundira samo ako udaljenost prelazi 50 km. Ne uključujući trajvane i cipelcug.

----------


## Kadauna

> kako nema stranica ispred evo i jutros opet za sve



sorry što nisam vidjela... ja mislila da nije bilo kave uopće :Embarassed:

----------


## Ginger

Ja dosla po rakijicu, a veceras nitko ne nudi   :Smile: 
Ma dosla sam vas samo sve pozdraviti i zazeljeti plodnu jesen ~~~~~~~~~

Citam vas cesto, a mislim na vas svaki dan
Nevjerojatno mi je kako se od ovog pdf-a nikako ne mogu odvojiti...valjda kad jednom postanes dio toga, ostajes tu uvijek....  :Smile: 

Pusa svima i puuuuno ~~~~~~~~

PS- sonja, ne mogu se nagledati tvoje ljepotice  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

ginger, ma samo nas navuklo :Smile: , lijepo te vidjeti ovdje

----------


## Argente

it's rakija time, poslužite se  :mama:

----------


## tetadoktor

ja ću jednu zglobnu, za dobro jutro  :Laughing: 

nakon toga kuham  :Coffee:  :Coffee:

----------


## kiki30

jutro!danas ću se i ja pridružit,ali na jednu zglobnu,baš mi treba  :Smile: 
čekalicama bete šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

jutro, meni će sljedećih par dana trebati i više nego jedna rakijica, stoga: rakije, rakije amo
ljudi uspavajte me do utorka, izludila bum od nestrpljivosti i čekanja  :gaah:

----------


## Kadauna

jučer pitam Mare41 kakva se to rakija spominje (nisam Argente vidjela što si napisala), pa mi MAre objasnila... i rado se pridružujem večernjoj rakijci, ali vidim da cure traže i u prijepodnevne sate rakiju. Kakvim li se poslom bave da već ujutro mogu piti!? Uglavnom Argente valja pripaziti da se ne navuku cure LOL

Sad pitam kakva zglobna!? Kava s nogu, to mislite?


Uspjeh AIH postupka, ja bih rekla da je ispod , 10% ovako prateći forum već x godina, kad googlate kažu vjerojatnost izm 6 - 25%, s time da je 6% kad je bez stimulacije a 25% navodno dosegne kad je prije toga bilo stimulacije i kad je više folikula u pitanju. Veliki udio imaju višeplodnih trudnoća, ali to su valjda SAD statistike. Ali ja vjerujem više ovoj brojci od 6%. Voljela bih da mi radimo bar neku forumsku statistiku........... trebalo bi otvoriti neki novi topic.

----------


## Brunaa

Jutro cure, ja sam i za kavu i za rakiju  :Grin:  hvala.

Već lagano šizim, tjedan dana mi M kasni, radila sam test iako sam znala da ne mogu biti trudna, naravno negativan je, a ja i dalje ne dobivam. Nikada mi nije ovoliko kasnilo, i to baš sad pred FET. Sad me već hvata panika lagano da mi se nije nešto izremetilo...  :Unsure:

----------


## Muma

*Kadauna* potpisujem za statistiku, simptoma za sve i svašta ko u priči a same *naše* statistike malo. Evo, ja sam šterberski pomislila kako bi bilo dobro da nađem grafiće cura koje su zatrudnile pod aih...znam da ima grafova ali su svi u jednom košu. Uglavnom, slažem se za nedostatak...

----------


## mare41

kadauna :Laughing:  :Laughing:  e dobro si me nasmijala, bolje zglobna nego za prozore :Smile: 
Brunaa, ajd odi na UZV ako nema nikakvih naznaka

----------


## Muma

> Jutro cure, ja sam i za kavu i za rakiju  hvala.
> 
> Već lagano šizim, tjedan dana mi M kasni, radila sam test iako sam znala da ne mogu biti trudna, naravno negativan je, a ja i dalje ne dobivam. Nikada mi nije ovoliko kasnilo, i to baš sad pred FET. Sad me već hvata panika lagano da mi se nije nešto izremetilo...


A da odeš kod ginekologa da provjeri kakva je situacija?
Evo ovaj put ću vam ja skuhat  :Coffee: , a za kasnije imam 20-godišnju rakijicu u pripremi  :Wink:

----------


## Brunaa

> Brunaa, ajd odi na UZV ako nema nikakvih naznaka





> A da odeš kod ginekologa da provjeri kakva je situacija?


Danas ću se čuti sa ginekologicom pa ću vidjeti šta ona veli.

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro curke, hvala za  :Coffee: , poslužujem se.

Postam novu listu, malo mi je bilo teže poloviti zadnjih dana, ali ajde... kakva je, takva je.
Betočekalice, javite nam datum! 
Javljajte se i dalje!

Imamo jednu splitsku spontanu trudnoću nakon samo 5, 6 postova - e to ja zovem brzinsko ulijetanje i izlijetanje s foruma  :Grin: 

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Bye: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)

SRPANJ (7)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)

KOLOVOZ  (3) 
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH

RUJAN  (1) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
25.9. MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)
27.9. Muma, VV, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
27.9. MajaPOP, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF)
28.9. Bluebella, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 2xIVF/(P)ICSI)
28.9. anabela1, VV
2.10. žužy, Petrova, AIH
nana0501, SD, AIH
mishica_zg, Vg, IVF
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)
xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 1XIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Morin, SD, 1. IVF; sanjalica82, Petrova, 1. IVF; butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 2xsekundarni); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~


ON-GO  9. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
tikki, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
Brunna, Mb, FET (nakon 1xITI, 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET) 
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)
Sanda1977, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI)
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI
phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH)
arlena, VV, 1. IVF
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
kismet, PFC Prag
leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)
bubabuba, Cito, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) 
Kyra Ars, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)

10/2012: milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF;  sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 4x sekundarni);  Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF;  dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);  piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); jo1974, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xklomifen); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Marlen, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10 IVF/ICSI); sirena28 1. AIH; lberc, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu;
11/2012: ARIANM (VG), pirica  (VG), Cassie (Prag, Pronatal), corinaII (Cito)
12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg)
01/2013: Runa (Mb), geceta (VV), Anemona (VV)
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
123beba, aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, Anabanana, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Bab, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, bubamara!,bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, Evelyn73, Frodo, Gabi, Gabi25, geceta, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kleopatra , kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , laky, lastin rep, La-tica, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, ljube, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, nana0501, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, ruža82 , sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## tikki

BB  :Naklon:  za listu!
Cure ~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba!

----------


## strategija

BB svaka čast na listi, bravo!
Ja bi se rado poslužila rakijicom ali ne smijem pa ću malo kavice sa mlijekom :Smile: 
Inače ja sam gadno prokrvarila ali sve je bilo lakše kad sam čula dva srčeka koja kucaju ispod mog. U bolnici sam, mirujem i redovno vas pratim!
Čekalicama bete i svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*Strategija*  :fige:  nek sve bude super i puste te doma na daljnje uživanje! Bit će sve ok ~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*strategija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dođete doma svi troje  :Kiss: 
*BigBlue* moj naklon  :Naklon: 
*brunaa* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok kod dr i da što prije dođe vještica(ili da ne dođe,a test da je bio lažno negativan)
sve ostale curke -  :alexis:  ševili!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *strategija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dođete doma svi troje 
> *BigBlue* moj naklon 
> *brunaa* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok kod dr i da što prije dođe vještica(ili da ne dođe,a test da je bio lažno negativan)
> sve ostale curke -  ševili!


E ovo zadnje me baš nasmijalo  :Laughing: 
Potpisujem sve
Živjeli  :alexis:

----------


## MalaMa

evo uzet ću si malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~, a onda šaljem vama malo ~~~~~~~~~~~, a najviše ~~~~~~~~~ strategiji da brzo dođe doma

----------


## Brunaa

*Big Blue* pa ti si prava vrijednica  :Klap:  mene već kod iduće možeš prebaciti za 10/2012

*žužy* ne znam što bih ti rekla, osim se osvrnula na tvoju zadnju rečenicu  :alexis: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba!

----------


## Marlen

Big Blue hvala za listu :Kiss:  
 Još malo i 10mj je tu i opet se javlja nova nada :iskušenje: 

Cure ja ću vam skuhati popodnevni čajek za žene.


Za sve fine, friške, pozitivne i čudonosne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

joj marlen,daj nam bože svima takve avatare u stvarnosti kakav imaš ti  :Heart:

----------


## geceta

moze! cajek bi pasao na ovaj sugavi bronhitis koji sam si uspjela priskrbiti :/ rakiju ionako ne mogu ni prismrdit, odmah smo si skoljka i ja BFF a kavu nekak ne preferiram jos od prve stimulacije, rijetko kad mi pase. Inace okorjeli kavopija. ah...
al da malo zavibram za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

*strategija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i drž se, nadam se da ćete što prije doma
ja sam to proživjela i preživjela u obje svoje trudnoće, koma.... uf, kad se samo sjetim.....






> ginger, ma samo nas navuklo, lijepo te vidjeti ovdje


 :Love:  pa moram vidjeti kako su moje suborke  :Kiss:

----------


## Mary123

Ja sam u siječnju na IVF...jedva čekam....drugi pokušaj....nadam se uspjehu...neznam koja sam "mary" na listi??

----------


## geceta

Ja te uopce ne vidim no kasno je i s mobitela sam al na listi ces bit Mary123,ne nek druga :Smile:

----------


## laky

jutro evo :Coffee:  za sve i malo  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

hvala na kavici laky  :alexis: 
jel te posjetila prijateljica? mene još ne, jučer nisam uspjela dobiti svoju gin, danas ću probati opet pa da odem na uzv...

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala laky  :Very Happy:

----------


## nana0501

evo da se i ja sluzbeno prijavim
moj aih ce biti ivf ipak
klomifeni su dobru reakciju izazvali i dobila jucer gonal danas gonal i cetrotide i sutra isto u ned u 10 ujutro fm i stoperica

----------


## MalaMa

nana0501 želim ti da ovaj iznenadni ivf rezultira veeeeeelikom betom!

----------


## lberc

nana,super za ivf,nek bude dobitni
taj cetrotide je i meni sad dr zapisala,uz menopure...joj kad će to :Cekam:

----------


## Mary123

> Ja te uopce ne vidim no kasno je i s mobitela sam al na listi ces bit Mary123,ne nek druga


I ja sam skužila da me nema u dosadašnjim listama.Al eto može siječanj 2012 Mary123!

----------


## Mary123

Pardon,2013!

----------


## BigBlue

Dobro subotnje jutro!

Ja pijem svoju drugu kavu, pa da treću (koju ne smijem) podijelim s vama!
Vidim da ima svakakvih novosti...

*Strategija* - nadam se da je to bio "samo" hematom koji je odlučio otići i da će sve biti u redu i s tobom i s malim mrvicama

*nana* - da prirodnjak bude dobitan!

*Mary123* - još popunjavam listu s postupcima, pa mi je drago da si se javila. Izgleda da te nigdje nije bilo  :Sad: 

Ako sam koga zaboravila, pripišite to trudničkoj sklerozi  :Rolling Eyes: 
Svim curkama u postupku, čekalicama koječega, a pogotovo mojim inkognitušama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da sve prođe točno onako kako želite!

I želim vam prekrasan, topli vikend  :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

Hvala na kavici! Ja se ipak odlučujem na jedan mirišljavi čaj pa dijelim  vama  :Smile: 

Od jutros sam šmrkalica, jeeeee! (joj kak to grozno zvuči  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Mury

Cure, vidim da se zahuktava, pa vam svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~za što god vam treba!!
Možda i ja ove jeseni ipak skupim snage za pokušaj br.10 (valjda, ako sam dobro izbrojala)  :Grin:

----------


## zelja

Drage moje evo nova sam na ovom predivnom forumu. Ne snalazim se baš najbolje,pa imajte malkice razumijevanja please ako sam se sad uključila u krivu temu ili bilo šta drugo  :Embarassed: 
Ako ništa preusmjerite me gdje treba  :Wink: 
Moj muž i ja već tri i pol godine pokušavamo dobit bebu,ali negdje nešto očito zapinje,a šta je to ne znamo..jer su svi nalazi koje smo radili u redu,uključujući i HSG. Bili smo kod privatnika,ali sad smo se nakon razočaranja i gubitka povjerenja u dosadašnje privatne doktore i  pauze  od 5.mj odlučili ići na KBC Split pa me zanima ima li netko tko je bio na KBC Split zbog steriliteta..da dobijem bar neke informacije prije nego odem dole  :Coffee: 

Sorry na dugom postu..nadam se ugodnom druženju s vama i svakoj od vas želim od srca što prije da postanete trudnice  :Heart:  :Heart: :

----------


## beilana

> Dobro subotnje jutro!
> 
> Ja pijem svoju drugu kavu, pa da treću (koju ne smijem) podijelim s vama!
> Vidim da ima svakakvih novosti...
> 
> *Strategija* - nadam se da je to bio "samo" hematom koji je odlučio otići i da će sve biti u redu i s tobom i s malim mrvicama
> 
> *nana* - da prirodnjak bude dobitan!
> 
> ...


ako BB koga zaboravi, nemojte joj zamjerit, jer će vas drage volje kroz mjesec dva samo šibnut u trudnice. koja god je zaboravljena nek se veseli odmah  :Laughing:

----------


## Mary123

A onda neka mene stavi u trudnice za sljedeću godinu ak je to tako...hehehe...neznam kako me nigdje nema...ali nema veze...vjerujem da sam na sljedećoj listi.... :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Drage moje evo nova sam na ovom predivnom forumu. Ne snalazim se baš najbolje,pa imajte malkice razumijevanja please ako sam se sad uključila u krivu temu ili bilo šta drugo 
> Ako ništa preusmjerite me gdje treba 
> Moj muž i ja već tri i pol godine pokušavamo dobit bebu,ali negdje nešto očito zapinje,a šta je to ne znamo..jer su svi nalazi koje smo radili u redu,uključujući i HSG. Bili smo kod privatnika,ali sad smo se nakon razočaranja i gubitka povjerenja u dosadašnje privatne doktore i  pauze  od 5.mj odlučili ići na KBC Split pa me zanima ima li netko tko je bio na KBC Split zbog steriliteta..da dobijem bar neke informacije prije nego odem dole 
> 
> Sorry na dugom postu..nadam se ugodnom druženju s vama i svakoj od vas želim od srca što prije da postanete trudnice :


prebacit ću ti pitanje i predstavljanje na temu Potpomognuta u Splitu, vidi ovdje: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65072-P...=1#post2228720

vjerujem da će ti se cure uskoro javiti. 


SRETNO!

----------


## Brunaa

> Cure, vidim da se zahuktava, pa vam svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~za što god vam treba!!
> Možda i ja ove jeseni ipak skupim snage za pokušaj br.10 (valjda, ako sam dobro izbrojala)


Bravooooo Mury  :Klap: 
Ja prijavljujem svoj prvi FET, konačno došla vještica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!

----------


## amyx

> Ako sam koga zaboravila, pripišite to trudničkoj sklerozi


Citat iz knjige "Trudnoća iz dana u dan "

...ako vam se često događa da uđete u sobu i zaboravite po što ste došli, ne brinite - jednostavno, sada imate mozak trudnice ...

Drugim riječima malo smo poglupavile  :rock:

----------


## strategija

Amyx  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mury bas lijepo, drago mi je da ipak ne odustajes  :Smile: 
BB mene isto prebaci u 10. Mjesec, necemo sad stici, a mozes me pisati i u trudnice za sljedece ljeto  :Very Happy:

----------


## Runa

*Amyx*, ja nisam trudna, ali sam svejedno smotana i zaboravna, osobit lately.  :Razz: 

Jel to znači da se pripremam za trudnoću?  :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo mury  hrabrice nasa,  ne odustaj !!!

----------


## Brunaa

> Citat iz knjige "Trudnoća iz dana u dan "
> 
> ...ako vam se često događa da uđete u sobu i zaboravite po što ste došli, ne brinite - jednostavno, sada imate mozak trudnice ...
> 
> Drugim riječima malo smo poglupavile


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Naklon:

----------


## amyx

> *Amyx*, ja nisam trudna, ali sam svejedno smotana i zaboravna, osobit lately. 
> 
> Jel to znači da se pripremam za trudnoću?


Ja vjerujem da je kod tebe to na stvari... sigurno budeš uskoro neki plus ugledala  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Citat iz knjige "Trudnoća iz dana u dan "
> 
> ...ako vam se često događa da uđete u sobu i zaboravite po što ste došli, ne brinite - jednostavno, sada imate mozak trudnice ...
> 
> Drugim riječima malo smo poglupavile



amyx carice  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Mury

Hvala svima na podršci, zlatne ste!!! Ma najrađe bih odustala, to bi, čini mi se bilo najlakše,ali teško je odustati dok postoji i najmanja nada (i dok imam još postupaka preko HZZO)....mada ponekad mrzim tu svoju nadu koja je prije lažna, nego realna...i čini mi se samo me sve dublje zavlači!!!

----------


## mare41

Mury, nekako ipak osjetim pozitivu, i to me veseli!

----------


## Brunaa

Draga *Mury*, stara poslovica kaže "Kad čovjek očajava, uvijek treba da se nada, a kad se nada, treba da sumnja." Samo nemoj gubiti nadu...  :Smile: 

A po novom dobrom običaju večeras služimo rakijicu  :alexis:  pa se poslužite.

----------


## Argente

Tnx Brunaa, cure živjele!  :pivo: za buduće potomstvo

----------


## pipi73

Ja samo da vas sve pozdravim...iscitah vas ovde...nisam ni znala da postoji ova lista...autorki sve pohvale...

Inace ja sam u oktobru u Pronatalu...Po svoje smrzlice..(FET)

Gledah malo listu...izgleda da sam samo ja u otobru u Pronatalu od prijavljenih....

Veliki poljubac svima...

----------


## MalaMa

BB ja ću betu vadit u srijedu 26.9. to mi je 12 dnt. plan je bio 25. zbog toga da se mogu vratit radit ali sam nešto skemijala pa ću je vadit u srijedu. eto da znaš zbog liste. 
uz to nisam mogla izdržat pa sam vadila privat u petak i bila je 17.13 7dnt. molim se i nadam da se lijepo podupla do srijede.

Hvala na listi!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

evo mene na vecernji zivjeli!
mala ma, pozitivna beta! cekamo dalje s tobom!
pipi i miny, prazanke sretno!

----------


## nana0501

evo novosti od mene
u 22h veceras bila stoperica i u utorak ujutro je punkcija

----------


## medena8

> Drage moje evo nova sam na ovom predivnom forumu. Ne snalazim se baš najbolje,pa imajte malkice razumijevanja please ako sam se sad uključila u krivu temu ili bilo šta drugo 
> Ako ništa preusmjerite me gdje treba 
> Moj muž i ja već tri i pol godine pokušavamo dobit bebu,ali negdje nešto očito zapinje,a šta je to ne znamo..jer su svi nalazi koje smo radili u redu,uključujući i HSG. Bili smo kod privatnika,ali sad smo se nakon razočaranja i gubitka povjerenja u dosadašnje privatne doktore i  pauze  od 5.mj odlučili ići na KBC Split pa me zanima ima li netko tko je bio na KBC Split zbog steriliteta..da dobijem bar neke informacije prije nego odem dole 
> 
> Sorry na dugom postu..nadam se ugodnom druženju s vama i svakoj od vas želim od srca što prije da postanete trudnice :


Procitaj moje postove i slobodno pisi sto god te zanima, ali na Potpomognuta u Splitu buduci nemas dovoljan broj postova koji omogucava primanje i slanje privatnih poruka!

----------


## M@tt

> Cure, vidim da se zahuktava, pa vam svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~za što god vam treba!!
> Možda i ja ove jeseni ipak skupim snage za pokušaj br.10 (valjda, ako sam dobro izbrojala)


Mury  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro svima, skuhala sam kavicu pa se posluzite (ne mogu staviti onu tetu sa salicom preko mobitela)  :Smile: 
Ako je netko za rakijicu, zivjeli  :Smile: 

M@tt tebi poseban pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

bubumitka,ja ću se poslužiti sa crnom kavom,baš mi paše u ovo rano jutro :Smile: 

Mury,baš sam sretna što ipak nisi odustala..sretno iz sveg srca :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

mury šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za snagu i upornost, a najviše za pozitivnu betu. samo hrabro.

na mom testiću jutros neka blijeda crtica. jedva se vidi ali se vidi.  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

MalaMa čestitam :Smile:  Sada ti šaljem  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da velika beta potvrdi trudnoću

----------


## nana0501

jutro  :Coffee:  ja bas svoju popila

----------


## tikki

MalaMa |~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
Nana, sretno na punkciji i neka bude super rezultat!

----------


## MajaPOP

Jutro svim dragim curama uz mirisnu kavicu. Ja danas brojim 14dnt, jos 3 dana do bete ~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nek ti je sretno MajaPOP

----------


## mare41

> stara poslovica kaže "Kad čovjek očajava, uvijek treba da se nada, a kad se nada, treba da sumnja."


ovo mi je savršeno, baš za mpo, s nadom i s rezervom...

----------


## nana0501

curke odem sad navratit cu na rakiju navecer  :Raspa:  još danas dok smijem  :Smile:  
svima sretno

----------


## pipi73

Majo..MalaMa navijam za vas iz sve snage

Ostalima veliki poljubac

----------


## matahari

I ja kažem!




> Mury

----------


## Brunaa

> ovo mi je savršeno, baš za mpo, s nadom i s rezervom...


*mare41* ovo nam je krilatica  :Kiss: 

*MalaMa* i *MajaPOP*  :fige:   :fige:  ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*MalaMa* i *MajaPOP* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~za velike beturine!!!!
*nana0501*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bezbolnu punkciju i dobar tulum u labu!!!
I svima ostalima u kojoj god fazi bili da što prije dođete do svoga cilja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## MajaPOP

MalaMa nam je trudna!  :Smile: 
Hvala cure na podrsi, bez vas bi ovo cekanje bilo pretesko!

----------


## Argente

MalaMa, da uđeš u povijest foruma kao trudnica s najranije izvađenom betom ~~~~~~
A vidite MajePOP što je strpljiva, k'o da čeka riječku betu  :lool:  neka neka, čekat ćemo s tobom ~~~~~~

----------


## anabela1

> MalaMa nam je trudna! 
> Hvala cure na podrsi, bez vas bi ovo cekanje bilo pretesko!


Evo draga malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da čekanje brže prođe  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

evo citirat ću majupop, inače imenjakinju  :Grin: 



> MalaMa nam je trudna! 
> Hvala cure na podrsi, bez vas bi ovo cekanje bilo pretesko!


zaista bi bilo teško, preteško. hvala vam na svim ~~~~~~~~~~~~. joj, daj Bože da uđem u povijest s najranije izraženom betom, a onda daj Bože da me netko pretekne  :Yes: 

skuhala sam  :Coffee:  pa se poslužite. nervoza je učinila svoje, a i mjehur pa je već pijuckam.
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

:Coffee: 

držimo fige  :fige:

----------


## MajaPOP

Mmmmm, bas godi ova tvoja  :Coffee:  MalaMa!
I da znas da hoces (povijesna beta, koja se dalje skolski duplala ~~~~~~)  :Smile: 
Dobro jutro svima!

----------


## MajaPOP

Mmmmm, bas godi ova tvoja  :Coffee:  MalaMa!
I da znas da hoces (povijesna beta, koja se dalje skolski duplala ~~~~~~)  :Smile: 
Dobro jutro svima!

Bruna, ~~~~~~~ da ti FET bude uspjesan!

----------


## lberc

jutro,
malama,vidi se da si trudnica..one nemreju spavat,pa kuhaju kavu već u 4 :Grin:

----------


## Brunaa

Hvala *MajaPOP*, baš se veselim što sam opet u igri, stalno mislim na to. Jedva čekam kad ću krenuti put Slovenije.

----------


## laky

> Hvala *MajaPOP*, baš se veselim što sam opet u igri, stalno mislim na to. Jedva čekam kad ću krenuti put Slovenije.


koji dan se trebate javiti za FET? sretno svakako

----------


## Brunaa

hvala *laky*, prvo smo se javili prvi dan ciklusa i sad dalje ćemo se čuti sukladno njihovim uputama, prvi uzv je zadnji dan M, a drugi uzv je kad utvrdim ovulaciju i tada će mi javiti kada točno da budemo gore.

Jesi ti startala?

----------


## laky

nisam jos rjesavam se beštija ali nadam se slijedeći ciklus krajem listopada .Ides LH trakicama utvrditi ?

----------


## Brunaa

nadam se da nije ništa strašno?

uzet ću neke testove za utvrđivanje ovulacije, to mi je ginekologica rekla da ima kod sebe.

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na kavici MalaMa, pijuckam i uživam!

Uhhhh, sad sam ja već u niskom startu zbog tvoje ß. Sinoć sam "popeglala" listu i sad čekam tebe i Maju da nam javite dobre vijesti, pa možemo s novom!

Vidim da nam se forum zahuktava - prirodnjaci, stimulirani, FETovi.... Ajmo naši  :Heart: 
Čak nam se i Matt javio iz dalekih krajeva  :Bye: 

Za našu hrabru Mury koja nije odustala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love: 
Za tikki kojoj treba malo podrške i ohrabrenja ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love: 

Za sve vas ostale koje sam (cccc, sram me bilo) zaboravila ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

Big Blue je bih na listu za FET nadam se kraj listopada (optimistična da ću bestije unistiti)

----------


## BigBlue

Pišem laky, a bit ćemo optimisti da će do onda brisevi biti sterilni. VV?

btw, potpis ti je  :Grin:

----------


## geceta

molim da me se makne s liste. Hvala!

----------


## Brunaa

*gaceta* falit ćeš nam  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

*strategija* kako si?   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss: 

*tikki_a* di si ti?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba, pa podijelite

----------


## Mala Emma

Hej curke,nisam se dugo javljala al to ne znaci da sam vas zaboravila. Trudna sam 30 tjedana sa blizankama iz zadnjeg fet-a.Imam termin krajem studenog,svima zelim da sto prije budete trudne kao sto cete to i biti samo je pitanje vremena...zelim vam puno snage i strpljenja hrabrice moje,evo bebice me lupkaju i pozdravljaju vas sve!!!

----------


## s_iva

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

MalaMa ~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## strategija

Ginger :Smile:  Evo ja i dalje u bolnici u horizontali. Sinoć sam opet jako prokrvarila ali mrvice se još uvijek drže za mene pa mi je odmah lakše. Zločesti hematom je još uvijek tu ali nadam se da će brzo otići. Uz to ono što doktore i mene jako brine su povećane jetrene probe. Poslan mi je danas gastroenterolog na razgovor pa će mi sutra ili prekosutra napraviti uzv abdomena, color doppler i još neke krvne pretrage. 
MalaMa ~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Strategija nadam se da ce biti sve ok  :Smile: 
Geceta zasto nas napustas? I dalje si trudilica, bez obzira na postupke  :Smile: 

Saljem vibrice svima za ono sto vam treba 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## xena.mbk

Drage moje čekalice evo mene među vas, svima od srca želim puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete!
*
BigBlue* svaka čast na listi, betu vadim 14dpt ali je to nedilja pa ću je vadit 01.10.! Punkcija mi je bila 13og a transfer 16.10., nadam se da je ovaj 13ti za mene sritan broj hahaha !!!
Svima vam šaljem jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## BigBlue

Mala Emma, čestitam na curkama! Još malo, pa je i ovo trudničko odbrojavanje završilo. Želim ti da sve bude uspješno do samoga kraja (da i Strategija i ja imamo isti ishod; čak ne moraju biti dvije curke   :Wink: )

Nana, vijesti sa SD? Kako je prošlo?

xena  :Bye:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## strategija

> Mala Emma, čestitam na curkama! Još malo, pa je i ovo trudničko odbrojavanje završilo. Želim ti da sve bude uspješno do samoga kraja (da i Strategija i ja imamo isti ishod; čak ne moraju biti dvije curke  )


X
Da bi riječ rekla. Mala Emma sretno!

----------


## kiki30

xena.mbk puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu 
strategija,da sve bude u redu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama koječega puno sreće........~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nadam se da ću vam se uskoro i ja opet pridružiti  :Smile: 
mury,bravo!!!! sretno do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MajaPOP

MalaMa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## plavo oko

Svima saljem vibrice, za sve sto vam treba.
Od 24.8.I ja se borim sa hematomom,krvarila 2put,drugi put me ostavili u bolnici,na 3dana.21.9. Sam radila kombinorani probir,nalazi krvi dolaze doma,a uzv je sve super,bebica super napreduje,bila je 56mm velika a hem se povlaci.jos jednom vibram svima.

----------


## lberc

jutro,evo kuham jednu forumsku :Coffee: ,,poslužite se
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za današnje betalice da skačemo od veselja
ja sad idem kod mame "trgat kuruzu",al bum morala svako malo provjeriti,stanje sa našim betalicama,nestrpljiva sam kak da ja vadim betu
uživajte u današnjem sunčanom danu..

----------


## BigBlue

Ja krenula kuhati, ali me Iberc pretekla. Neka, neka, fino je i pijuckati, hvala!

Čekamo dva rezultata ß, čekamo novosti s dvije punkcije, tako da ima puno razloga poskočiti i zavibrati!
Ajmo curke, ne držite nas u neizvjesnosti!

Podsjećam na zagrebačku forumsku kavicu. Fina je i ova virtualna, ali prava kava bolje miriši. Nove cure su more then welcome! Ne grizemo, nismo frikuše, možete se samo zabaviti, opustiti i dobro nasmijati. Muževi, partneri, djeca, kućni ljubimci su također dobrodošli.

Više o kavi, kao i schindlerovu listu, možete pogledati OVDJE

I lberc, sretno s kuruzom danas  :Wink:

----------


## tikki

~~~~~~~~ za betalice danas! Nek budu bete za pamćenje!
Za cure na punkcijama, ~~~~~~ za lijepe JS i tulum u labu!

----------


## Brunaa

Potpisujem *tikki*

----------


## MajaPOP

Dobro jutro curke! Betoline, cekamo lijepe vijesti ~~~~~~~~~  :fige: 
Uf, jos 24h do moje betoline, a dlanovi se vec znojeeeeee...  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Maja, ja ti skidam kapu! 14 dnt blastica i imaš strpljenja  :Naklon:   :Naklon: 

Ja sam 7. dan radila test, a do 14 dana sam već imala 3 bete. Nisam niš bolja bila ni u prvom postupku, tako da se uistinu divim curama koje sve obave po p.s.-u.

Zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeliku ß, da nam budeš prva jesenska trudnica!

----------


## MajaPOP

> Maja, ja ti skidam kapu! 14 dnt blastica i imaš strpljenja  
> 
> Ja sam 7. dan radila test, a do 14 dana sam već imala 3 bete. Nisam niš bolja bila ni u prvom postupku, tako da se uistinu divim curama koje sve obave po p.s.-u.
> 
> Zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeliku ß, da nam budeš prva jesenska trudnica!


BB, ja sam ti draga 16dnt 3 4-dnevna embriona (dvije morule i jedan visestanicni-osmostanicni cini mi se, dr kaze 'sporiji, ali dobar'), a 10dpt sam pisnula test i bio je negativan, izbedirala se full, a dr 'ladno rekla da je to prerano i da najranije 14dpt mogu radit betu, ali da ipak preporuca 17dpt...
Ne trpim sto hocu, vec sto moram  :Smile: )

----------


## BigBlue

Ja krivac, kako je FET odmah pomislila na blastice.
Svejedno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je prerani test totalno u krivu i da sutra nazdravimo forumskom rakijom za tvoju pozitivnu betu!

----------


## MalaMa

> Maja, ja ti skidam kapu! 14 dnt blastica i imaš strpljenja  
> 
> Ja sam 7. dan radila test, a do 14 dana sam već imala 3 bete. Nisam niš bolja bila ni u prvom postupku, tako da se uistinu divim curama koje sve obave po p.s.-u.
> 
> Zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeliku ß, da nam budeš prva jesenska trudnica!


he, he  :Grin:  ovo me podsjeća na mene. strpljivost mi nije jača strana  :Smile: 
krv izvađena i nadam se da negdje u laboratoriju pokazuje veeeeliku betu. uh!  :scared:

----------


## anabela1

Curke držim vam fige za ogromne bete. Kod mene izgleda ništa ni ovaj put, jutros na dnevnom ulošku malo smeđe što znači da je menstruacija tu ali utrogestan ju spriječava. Kako bilo test neću raditi žali bože bačenih novaca nego ću sutra umjesto prekosutra ići vaditi betu.I još jednom mishica, maja, mala ma želim vam od srca velike bete

----------


## nana0501

evo izvjestaj punkcija prosla ok od 10 folikula dobili 2 js i transfer je u petak u 9 moram doc a sadmi nije mogla reci dali su se oplodile 2 ili 1 jer doc nije bilo

----------


## MajaPOP

> Curke držim vam fige za ogromne bete. Kod mene izgleda ništa ni ovaj put, jutros na dnevnom ulošku malo smeđe što znači da je menstruacija tu ali utrogestan ju spriječava. Kako bilo test neću raditi žali bože bačenih novaca nego ću sutra umjesto prekosutra ići vaditi betu.I još jednom mishica, maja, mala ma želim vam od srca velike bete


A, strpi se, znas i sama da to brljanje ne mora da znaci da je vjestica tu! Beta ce sutra reci svoje, a posto smo toliko ~~~~~~~ sve dobile za sutra, mora biti dobro!  :Smile: 
MalaMa, vec znamo da je super truper betolina tvoja!!!  :Smile: 
Ostalim curama puno ~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i dobre 'materijale'!

----------


## beilana

di su te bete? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

Evo bete 227  :Smile: )

----------


## MajaPOP

Cestitam MalaMa od <3!!!!!!

----------


## anabela1

Čestitam MalaMa  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina977

MalaMa čestitam!! :Very Happy:

----------


## beilana

> Evo bete 227 )


lijepa brojčica, čestitam, i uživaj sada

----------


## žužy

čestitam MalaMa!  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

MM, čestitam na uspjehu, neka je dalje sve školski ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

:Klap:  :Klap:  MalaMa

----------


## Moe

Prijavljujem se na listu, čekalica bete 5.10. 
Treba mi jedna injekcija strpljenja  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

MalaMa superrrrr     :Very Happy: 
Neka se tako nastavi!
Još jednu betu čekamo danas???

----------


## xena.mbk

drage moje hvala vam na dobrodošlici!

*MalaMa* čestitam na lipoj beti, guštaj sad ~~~~~~~~da sve bude školski!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo MalaMa čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

MalaMa cestitam na trudnoci :Smile: 
Sada mogi samo pozeliti srecu do kraja!

----------


## MalaMa

Cure hvala vam puno na podršci. Veliku vam pusu šaljem. I ja se nadam da će trudnoća biti školska.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično MalaMa super ti je beta

----------


## BigBlue

Odoh danas malo u štrapac i dočekaju me ovakve krasne vijesti, pa idemo redom:

*MalaMa*, čestitam! Već sam te prebacila nakon one prve ß na trudničku listu  :Smile:  Sad navijamo za  :Heart: 
*Nana* & mamina ljubav ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravi tulum i uspješan transfer. Kako možemo vidjeti na primjeru Male Ma, i jedna js može biti dovoljna.
*Anabela*, cure su ti dobro rekle, ono brljavljenje ne mora značiti ništa; ja sam nakon neuspješnog postupka dobila menzes u dan, neovisno o progesteronskoj terapiji (a i ostali su mi i neki folikuli za podršku). Čekamo i tvoju betu i nadamo se pozitivnom uspjehu.

U pravu si s_iva, čekamo još mishicu_zg da nam javi rezultat (od jučer ili danas). Sutra nam Maja i Muma vade ß, pa očekujem puno vibrica!

*Moe*, stavljam te na listu i nadam se da ćeš dobiti lijek za strpljenje (sry, ja sam kriva osoba - ja bi sve poslala na ß najkasnije 10. dan  :Grin: )

----------


## mare41

> MalaMa cestitam na trudnoci
> Sada mogi samo pozeliti srecu do kraja!


X Čestitam!!
(10. dan za betu je aman taman :Smile: , ili je malo pozitivna pa će rasti ili je negativna pa će se ponovit za svaki slučaj, a ja obično dočekam 12. dan)

----------


## kiki30

MalaMa ,čestitam na lijepoj beti!! sretno dalje...
ostalim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

MalaMa, čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!
Neka i druge čekalice nastave tvojim stopama, pa šaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## mishica_zg

evo i mene.....moja nije tako velika al ima je  :Smile: 
mi smo na 13dpt 94  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

> evo i mene.....moja nije tako velika al ima je 
> mi smo na 13dpt 94


super,čestitam....bude ona rasla!

----------


## tikki

MalaMa i Mishica_zg čestitam cure! Neka bude školski do kraja!

Ako netko nađe injekciju za strpljenje neka odmah javi... jer čini se da sam protiv strpljenja cijepljena  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

mishice, čestitam i vibram za dalje!
ajme kako volim puniti trudničku listu  :Grin: 

A sad priznaj, kad si je vadila, danas ili jučer?  :Wink:

----------


## mishica_zg

prekjučer 45 al sam se bojala objavit, danas 94 pa da podijelim s vama  :Smile: 
još uvijek se bojim, još uvijek nisam svjesna da je to to...još uvijek sam uvjerena da su mi zamjenili epruvete  :Smile: 

ugl....ne smijem ni ne želim se veseliti da ne ispadne ko zadnji put kad sam bila van sebe od sreće a isto tako od tuge i kad nije uspjelo...

----------


## mostarka86

mishice i MM, čestitam vam od  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Cure, čestitam na lijepim brojkicama. 
Moja jučerašnja ß je 5.9. Komentari su suvišni. Ponavljam test u subotu a onda planiram nešto konkretnije od aih, čim prije.

----------


## lovekd

MalaMa i mishica_zg, čestitke i da bete i dalje lijepo rastu, a trudnoće budu školske!  :Very Happy: 

Muma... :Taps:

----------


## milasova8

Mishica cestitam-trudna si!!! Neka bebica raste :Smile: 
Muma,pa zar to nije pozitivna beta?

----------


## Snekica

Čestitke na pozitivnim betama!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

> Mishica cestitam-trudna si!!! Neka bebica raste
> Muma,pa zar to nije pozitivna beta?


Pa jest, samo kako pozitivna? Od čega? Štoperice 13.9 ili biokemijske ili...

----------


## milasova8

Ili je mozda pozitivna-pozitivna...? Buduci da si radila vec 12 dpo ,mozda se u subotu pozitivno iznenadis..da bar..

----------


## Muma

> Ili je mozda pozitivna-pozitivna...? Buduci da si radila vec 12 dpo ,mozda se u subotu pozitivno iznenadis..da bar..


Da barem nekim čudnim čudom nastane nešto od toga...ali ne vjerujem. Već sam je isplakala danas pa bi bilo kakvo povećanje bilo jako ugodno iznenađenje. U svakom slučaju moram ponoviti da javim dr. Bit ćete u toku  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

ja bih jos dodala da nije sigurno da je to bio 12 dpo  :Wink: 
svim friskim beto-pozitivkama iskrene cestitke!

----------


## laky

jutro evo za sve  :Coffee:  :Coffee:  kavica ,čaj i puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome sto treba,ja još malo na smjeni pa doma po curicu da je vodim u vrtić .našla sam neki recept za pripravak za e coli pa ću uz antibiotike i brusnicu i to napraviti.Baš sam  :Sad:  zbog glupih beštija sto su je pokvarile  planove

----------


## tetadoktor

laky, hvala na  :Coffee: , neka čudna noć iza mene, baš mi treba za razbuđivanje

sretno i potamani beštije  :oklagija:

----------


## s_iva

Mishica, ~~~~~~~ da beta raste!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala na kavici Laky i da potamaniš te beštije što prije  :Smile: 

Šaljem svima malo alt gr   :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Muma  :Love: 
Iz osobnog iskustva znam da se kod takvih beta ne treba ništa očekivati.

----------


## MalaMa

Mishica još jednom čestitke!!!

Muma ~~~~~~~~~ još dobrog može biti iz toga. Sretno!

----------


## BigBlue

Dobro jutro i hvala na coffee!

Našim trudnicama još jednom čestitke, da se i dalje dupla dobro i da se uskoro veselimo srčekima na UZV  :Very Happy: 
Muma, sve i sama znaš  :Love: , ali ja ću te u ime čuda koja se ipak ponekad događaju ostaviti među čekalicama do subote.

Najbolje preglede vrijednosti ßHcg imate OVDJE; možete dostaviti i svoje vrijednosti bete, ali nakon UZV kojim je potvrđeno kucanje srčeka.

Danas nam MajaPOP vadi betu, pa joj šaljem puno Altgr vibrica za dobar rezultat! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Cure na listi za postupke u 9. mjesecu, javite se da znamo gdje i kako ste nam!
Isto normalno vrijedi i za ostale

----------


## Bubimitka81

BB ja sam na listi za 9. mjesec, ali ipak ce to biti 10. mjesec (ako ne odgodimo zbog ciste)..

----------


## minnie mouse

> Što se tiče putnih troškova, HZZO refundira samo ako udaljenost prelazi 50 km. Ne uključujući trajvane i cipelcug.


koliko sam ja upoznata, HZZO odobrava putne troskova ako udaljenost prelazi 30km   :Wink:

----------


## lberc

> koliko sam ja upoznata, HZZO odobrava putne troskova ako udaljenost prelazi 30km


je zvala sam ja danas i rekla mi žena da mi moraju dati putni nalog,da ak mi neće dati sestra da velim dr da mi da

----------


## Moe

> Danas nam MajaPOP vadi betu, pa joj šaljem puno Altgr vibrica za dobar rezultat! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ajmo MajaPOP, troznamenkastu betu na sunce  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Hvala cure! Još radim zadnji test u subotu prema uputama doktora, ali realno ništa ne očekujem. Svi testovi do danas se samo poigravaju sa mnom (jedva vidljiv plus, pa plus, pa ništa), pa mislim da je jasno da je valjda biokemijska.
BB javim kamo da me svrstaš nakon subote... I hvala na ß tablici.

----------


## MalaMa

MajaPOP čekamo te!!!  :Smile:

----------


## anabela1

Ja krv vadila danas umjesto sutra jer sam juče ujutro dobila i naravno beta 0. Javim vam se u subotu kad popričam s doktorom  i vidim koji su mi slijedeći koraci. Mislim, nisam previše razočarana jer mi je to već 8 postupak pa sam nekako već po simptomima i znala ali brate mogla je narasti bar malo dosta mi je da mi na svakom nalazu piše netrudna žena.Eto curke toliko od mene zasada, žao mi je što sam pokvaraila pozitivan slijed beti. Nadam se da će to popraviti MajaPop i Muma

----------


## mare41

anabela, nije lak 8. neuspjeh, za ne poželjet nikom, javi kad saznaš dajlnje planove za sretni 9.!

----------


## MalaMa

anabela  :Love: , jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
trnovit je put do zvijezda

----------


## Brunaa

*MajaPOP* i *Muma* navijamo za vas  :Klap: 
*Anabela1* žao mi, drži se i želim ti da čim prije planiraš novi postupak!  :Love: 
Novim trudnicama čestitke, a čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

:Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  *BigBlue* molim te da me skineš sa liste za FET, do daljnjega.

Imam cistu zbog koje na žalost ne mogu u postupak ovaj ciklus. Idući ciklus imam nekih privatnih obveza, tak da do daljnjega ne planiram ništa.
Baš sam vam tužna!

----------


## MajaPOP

Drage moje, moja beta 17dpt 83,4  :Smile:  no ne smijem se obradovati dok ne vidim da se duplira. Vjerujem da ima pozitivnih primjera da potvrde da je ovo bila kasna implantacija, ISCI, FET i da ce se ipak razviti u bar jedno lijepo <3

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Drage moje, moja beta 17dpt 83,4  no ne smijem se obradovati dok ne vidim da se duplira. Vjerujem da ima pozitivnih primjera da potvrde da je ovo bila kasna implantacija, ISCI, FET i da ce se ipak razviti u bar jedno lijepo <3


Heh, baš sam ti to napisala u transferima  :Smile: 
Sretno za duplanje i šaljem ti brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BigBlue

Draga anabela, prvo da tebi pošaljem jedan veeeliki virtualni hug  :Love: 
Nadam se i od srca ti želim da skupiš snage za dalje, za još jedan pokušaj. Znam da je teško, niti približno ne znam koliko! Čuvaj se  :Heart: 

Maja, napisala sam i na transferu, sad se nadamo dobrom duplanju. Ovdje poviše sam stavila tablicu s ß vrijednostima, pa možeš vidjeti za sebe (dani su dpo, odnosno punkcije, a ne od transfera). Čuj se s doktoricom, mislim da ti je to jedina relevantna osoba u ovom trenutku. A ja te bez obzira pišem u trudnice dok me test ne uvjeri u suprotno.  :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

curke moje bok,

nije me bilo neko vrijeme, pa moram sad nadoknadit propušteno.

tužnicama šaljem velike zagrljaje...odtugujte i ne odustajte

A sretnicama...isto šalje zagrljaje i nek vam je cure sretno, da što više uživate i imate što manje strahova u vašim trudnoćama.

betočekalicama želim veeeeliiiike brojčice i lijepa duplanja

eto, pusa svima od mene

----------


## MajaPOP

> Heh, baš sam ti to napisala u transferima 
> Sretno za duplanje i šaljem ti brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala draga!

Brunaa  :Love:  
BigBlue, po ovoj tablici i ova vrijednost je moguca  :Smile: , ima nade dakle  :Trep trep:

----------


## kiki30

cure,za pravilno duplanje bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Konfuzija

> koliko sam ja upoznata, HZZO odobrava putne troskova ako udaljenost prelazi 30km


http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Spli...1/Default.aspx

----------


## vulkan

Evo mi krenuli u sekundarni,slijede folikulometrije i nadam se za uspješno odmrzavanje i još uspješniju oplodnju!!!!
Šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~svima !!!!

----------


## minnie mouse

da, vidim...ja sam iz Sibenika pa cu ipak pitati putni nalog jer ima puno vise km...
ne znam, ja sam citala ovo : http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/01_09.pdf / clanak 72.
pa rekoh, sto moze biti tocnije  :Undecided:  ... ma grozno!

----------


## tikki

I ja navijam za pravilno duplanje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Tužnice,  :Love:  nadam se da ćete brzo krenuti u nove pobjede!

Ja sam nekako baš tužna što su nam se samo 4 folikula razvila. Mislim, znam da ako u svima budu JS i ako budu dobri embriji i ako bude sreće da je to više nego nam treba... ali baš nisam optimistična  :Sad:

----------


## Konfuzija

Meni od ožujka još ne daju putne troškove, a do Zagreba mi je točno 50 km vlakom.

----------


## bubekica

javljam u ime *nane0501* - danas obaljen transfer 2 embrija, SD.
a ja se prijavljujem za 1. IVF (ICSI) na VV za 10/11.mj. od danas sam na lindynette i cekam u niskom startu.
~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## arlena

pozdrav  :Bye: 
evo me i tu  :Smile:  
svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nove trudnoće 
ja prijavljujem AIH , BB molim te ispravi, ili nemoj pa me zacopraj za IVF  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

vulkan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ko po špagi!  :Very Happy: 
tikki, nana0501, bubekica, arlena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BigBlue

Pijuckam svoj espresso, pa poslužite se i vi  :Coffee: 

Iako je subota, i danas smo čekalice - Muma i MajaPop ponavljaju bete, pa vibramo za jedno dobro duplanje i jedno AIH iznenađenje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
S novim vijestima stavljam novu listu.

Draga Brunaa, eto nekako sam propustila da si morala odustati od postupka u ovome ciklusu.  :Love:  da do drugoga sve bude ok s cistom i da FET ide po planu!

Bab, drago mi te opet vidjeti među nama i želim ti puno, puno snage i hrabrosti za dalje  :Heart:

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Hvala na kavici BB.
Pošto sam dobila uputu od doka ponoviti test, ovaj put sam bila poslušna i nisam vadila ß. Imamo snježno bijeli minus. Ali neću žalovati jer sam taj dio već odradila i očekivala sam takav ishod. Nadam se da će mi doktor dati zeleno svjetlo za klomiće i ciljani ovaj ciklus, dok čekamo IVF. Javim ti BB kamo da me strpaš na listici!

----------


## nana0501

Hvala bubekici sto vam je javila
Ja lezim i krecem se samo koliko je najnuznije javim se sa novostima

----------


## Muma

BB svrstaj me molim te za IVF za 11.mj.  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Moja beta je danas pala...  :Sad: 
Pozdrav svima i hvala na podrsci u ovom teskom periodu iscekivanja i osluskivanja.

----------


## mare41

Maja, znam da  sad ne pomažu riječi utjehe, al većini (ne svima) je biokemjska bila znak da će slijedeći put biti uspješan, grlim i držim fige za dalje!

----------


## BigBlue

MajaPOP&Muma, eto nadale smo se sve skupa, ali ništa  :Crying or Very sad: . Uzmite vrijeme za sebe, za oporavak, za rekuperanje. Želim vam puno snage i vjere za dalje  :Love: 


SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)

SRPANJ (7)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)

KOLOVOZ  (3) 
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH

RUJAN  (3) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
mishica_zg, Vg, IVF 



Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
1.10. xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 1XIVF/ICSI)
2.10. žužy, Petrova, AIH (umjesto prirodnjaka)
5.10. Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
10.10. nana0501, SD, 1. IVF 
 10.10. ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 2xsekundarni)
stena, Vg, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
mirelaj, VV


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
9.10. d13, VV, FET (nakon dobitnog postupka iz 2008.)
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Morin, SD, 1. IVF; sanjalica82, Petrova, 1. IVF; ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); tikki, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET); Evelyn73, SD; IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni); leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH); linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu – ON HOLD; pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH); bubaba, Cito, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) ; pilek, Petrova, AIH


ON-GO  9. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI)
Sanda1977, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI)
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI
arlena, VV, 1. AIH (IVF?)
kismet, PFC Prag
ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF) 

10/2012: milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF;  sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 4x sekundarni);  Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF;  dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);  piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); jo1974, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xklomifen); hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF); Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); Marlen, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10 IVF/ICSI); sirena28 1. AIH; lberc, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF); keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); laky, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);
11/2012: ARIANM (VG), pirica  (VG), Cassie (Prag, Pronatal), corinaII (Cito);  Amy2004 (Petrova,  AIH); snupi (Petrova, IVF, nakon 1xIVF); Anabanana (Cito); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova)
01/2013: Runa (Mb), Anemona (VV), Mary123
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova)
03/2013:Kyra Ars, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
123beba, aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Bab, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, BubaSanja, bubekica, bubili,bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clover, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, jejja, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, La-tica, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, ljiljan79, ljube, luna1, lucija83, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zelja, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## žužy

*muma*,drugi mjesec odmor,pa u nove pobjede, :Very Happy:  za ivf!
*majaPOP*,žao mi je za betu  :Love: 
*BigBlue*  :Klap:  :Kiss:

----------


## J&D

Drage moje evo i mene na odbrojavanju, u strahu i u sreci sto smo konacno krenuli. Veselim vam se i divim! Svaka vam svima cast!

----------


## tetadoktor

MajaPOP  :Love: 

BB  :Kiss:  za listu

----------


## BigBlue

A kad ćeš ti na nju u drugu rubriku?  :Wink:

----------


## Brunaa

*BigBlue* bravo za listu  :Klap:  i hvala na kavici, tek došla na red…obzirom koliko je sati možda je bolje da pijem po novom dobrom običaju  :Mljac:   :Yes:  Cistu sam lijepo pozdravila pa ćemo vidjeti što će da bude…

*MajaPOP* i *Muma* žao mi je  :Love:   :Love: , a netko od nas mora gurati i onu crnu statistiku na žalost.., odmorite se koliko vam treba i hrabro u nove pobjede.

Šaljem svima brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Muma i MajaPOP žao mi je za ishod! Šaljem odmah ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za brzi uspjeh! 
Bab! Draga! Pa kako sam preskočila tvoj povratak?! Sram me bilo! Drago mi je da si se vratila i da si opet uz/kod nas!  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam danas procurila, jučer sam podigla i zadnje nalaze i svi su super, pa bi iduću subotu trebala biti na 1. FM za prirodnjak. Vidjeti ćemo što će ispasti od njega, a u najbolju ruku neki mali mirišljavi smotuljak. A u najgoru ruku - zna se... Ali neću sa time mučiti mozak! Biti će šta bude i točka!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

BB hvala za listu, svaka cast  :Smile: 
Ajmo cure nadmasiti ozujak i lipanj  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~}

----------


## xena.mbk

*MajaPop i Muma* jako mi je žao, glavu gore da što prije da krenete u nove pobjede, mi smo borci i neposustajemo!  :Love: 
Idemo dalje....

----------


## bubekica

BB lijepa listica! Ja bih iz hrabrica u 1. IVF (ICSI) na VV za 10mj. (nadajmo se najboljem, mislim da ce taman past na kraj 10., pocetak 11.mj.).
postoji jos jedna spontana trudnoca *melem33*, nakon 1. IVF (Petrova) - u kolovozu.
svim cekalicama bete zelim da im vrijeme cekanja sto brze prodje i da ih docekaju lijepe brojcice!

----------


## tiki_a

BigBlue  :Naklon:  za listu.

----------


## Morin

Ja bi u čekalice bete, 2.10.

----------


## nina977

BB,možeš me brisat sa čekalica bete,počelo brljavljene točno 14.dan nakon punkcije,svaki put tako.
Sad ću malo odtugovat pa probat skupit energije za dalje.
Sretno svima!!

----------


## Snekica

i phiphy čeka betu
Morin još dva dana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za troznamenkastu!!!

----------


## nana0501

Ja betu vadim 10.10 tako da mozes me u ceksloce bete staviti

----------


## žužy

danas 13dno,test negativan.sutra vadim betu i vjerojatno potvrđujem 2.ivf za ožujak 13.

----------


## crvenkapica77

molim vas  treba mi hitan odgovor

dali je itko  od vas mjenjao termin iz nekih  razloga   ( onaj termin  preko  hzzo)  za  jedan mjesec ili dva  da se pomjeri  ...
i  dali je dr. izasao u susret  ?
ja bi trebala  u postupak  ,ali imam  velikih problema  sa  bolovima  celjusti   i moram to rijesit  ,  ne mogu se kljukat  tabletama protiv bolova  i ici  na postupak  

ili  ako ima  netko termin u 11mj  ili 12mj u cita  da  se mjenja samnom  , nek se javi na  pp

----------


## zubic.vila

Hej! Sutra vadim betu-11dnt 8-staničnog embrija. Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu.
U petak popodne,8dnt javilo mi se krvarenje-par točkica. Isto tako i jučer ujutro,par smeđih točkica. Nakon toga ništa! Jel se to kome događalo? Nakon dosadašnjih neuspjeha strah me radit test,a izludit ću do sutra!

----------


## kiki30

zubić vila,to bi moglo biti dobro  :Smile: 
ja sam imala tako implatacijsko krv. nadam se da je to i kod tebe,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju betu!!!
phiphy,butterfly i ostale čekalice bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Hej! Sutra vadim betu-11dnt 8-staničnog embrija. Ivf u prirodnom ciklusu.
> U petak popodne,8dnt javilo mi se krvarenje-par točkica. Isto tako i jučer ujutro,par smeđih točkica. Nakon toga ništa! Jel se to kome događalo? Nakon dosadašnjih neuspjeha strah me radit test,a izludit ću do sutra!


Sretno! Čekamo javljanje lijepe bete sutra!

----------


## BigBlue

Dobro jutro!
Kuham jednu brzinsku  :Coffee: 

Samo da zagrlim naše tužnice  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  
xena, žužy (bez obzira na test) i zubic.vila nam čekaju ß i zavibrajmo za njih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Čekam dobre vijesti!

 :Kiss:

----------


## laky

hvala za kavu treba mi lonac bar i litar žestice da današnji dan "preživim"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kojima trebaju

----------


## tetadoktor

BB hvala na  :Coffee: 

svima kome treba saljem AltGr+1 do neba

----------


## lberc

> BB hvala na 
> 
> svima kome treba saljem AltGr+1 do neba


potpisujem!

----------


## zubic.vila

Hvala svima na podršci i lijepim željama. Nalaz će bit gotov za sat i pol!

----------


## Brunaa

:alexis:  čekalice drage sretno!

----------


## milasova8

sretno svima u postupku,čekalicama bete
a veliki zagrljaj dragim tužnicama..da skupite snage za dalje

----------


## nana0501

evo i jq pijem  :Coffee:  i malo svrljam sta ima tu na netu

----------


## mare41

> sretno svima u postupku,čekalicama bete
> a veliki zagrljaj dragim tužnicama..da skupite snage za dalje


X
zubić, čekamo i ~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

Hvala na listi *BB*.....Curke samo hrabro da ne nabrajam sada svaku posebno...sretno u postupcima,čekanju beta i iščekivanju novog postupka.... :Smile:  veliki zagrljaj onima sa negativim betama i da skupite snage za dalje....

----------


## Snekica

zubic.vilo?!

----------


## Sonja29

drage/i moje/i pored svega u zadnje vrijeme što nam se izdešavalo ne stignem pratiti ništa pa vam šaljem vibre za sve što vam treba. Naše malo čudo napreduje i dobrica je prava.Želim vam svima da što prije zagrlite svoju čudesnu dječicu jer naša dječica to i jesu!

----------


## zubic.vila

Malo mi kasne postovi!
11dnt- 161! Ne mogu vjerovati!

----------


## piki

zubic.vila prekrasno!!!!!

----------


## mare41

Česttaim, zubić, sad lijepo na miru dočekat lijepo duplanje

----------


## Snekica

Bravo! Čestitke!!! Sad lagano kroz svih 8 mj.! :Very Happy: 
Sonja M ti je prava preslatka princezica!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zubic.vila

Hvala svima na čestitkama! Preksutra vadim opet,da vidimo duplanje,al doktorica kaže da je super da je tako visoka,a tek 11dan!

----------


## M@tt

> drage/i moje/i pored svega u zadnje vrijeme što nam se izdešavalo ne stignem pratiti ništa pa vam šaljem vibre za sve što vam treba. Naše malo čudo napreduje i dobrica je prava.Želim vam svima da što prije zagrlite svoju čudesnu dječicu jer naša dječica to i jesu!


Ajme Sonja, uživaj draga, zaslužila s....




> Malo mi kasne postovi!
> 11dnt- 161! Ne mogu vjerovati!


Zubić vila bravooooooooo!!!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

zubic-vila-čestitam od srca!! trudna si!!!
želim ti sreću do kraja

----------


## MalaMa

> Malo mi kasne postovi!
> 11dnt- 161! Ne mogu vjerovati!


zubic.vila prekrasno!!! čestitam!!  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

zubić vila,čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,uživaj!

----------


## Moe

> Hvala svima na čestitkama! Preksutra vadim opet,da vidimo duplanje,al doktorica kaže da je super da je tako visoka,a tek 11dan!


Ma bravo Betaplus trudnice!

----------


## strategija

Zubic.vila čestitam :Very Happy:  Za duplanje~~~~

----------


## dreamgirl

*zubic.vila* to se zove biti trudna, čestitam  :Very Happy: 
i sretno dalje!

----------


## Marlen

Zubic.vila čestitam i želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću, sada samo lagano!

Sonja29 djevojčica je preeeslatka! Uživajte u svakom danu!

Svima koji danas čekaju bete, želim velike tj. visoke i lijepe bete  :Dancing Fever: 

A nama ostalima vibrice do neba  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

zubić vila,čestitam..beta ti je prekrasna!

----------


## s_iva

Zubić vila, bravoooooooo   :Very Happy: 
Sonja29  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## BigBlue

*zubic*, čestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Odmah sam promijenila listu  :Wink:  vibram za dobro duplanje, ali to je sjajna beta!

*xena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i javi nam se!

----------


## Šiškica

zubic.vila imaš super betu :Very Happy: čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Sonja malecla je prekrasna  :Zaljubljen: .. moja je već pravi mali harambaša..  :Grin:

----------


## Mary123

> drage/i moje/i pored svega u zadnje vrijeme što nam se izdešavalo ne stignem pratiti ništa pa vam šaljem vibre za sve što vam treba. Naše malo čudo napreduje i dobrica je prava.Želim vam svima da što prije zagrlite svoju čudesnu dječicu jer naša dječica to i jesu!


Curica ti je preslatka....iskrene čestitke.....




> Malo mi kasne postovi!
> 11dnt- 161! Ne mogu vjerovati!


Draga čestitam,beta ti je odlična.....samo neka se podupla....sutra te očekujemo....

----------


## zubic.vila

Šiškica i Sonja29 dječica su preslatka! 
Još jednom,svima vam hvala na čestitkama!

----------


## medena8

> Zubic.vila čestitam i želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću, sada samo lagano!
> 
> Sonja29 djevojčica je preeeslatka! Uživajte u svakom danu!
> 
> Svima koji danas čekaju bete, želim velike tj. visoke i lijepe bete 
> 
> A nama ostalima vibrice do neba


Potpisujem!!!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

evo da prijavim betu,14dno 1,2.
sljedeči postupak imamo u ožujku.ajme di je to...

----------


## milasova8

žužy,brzo će i ožujak :Smile: 
ali ja ti od sveg srca želim da se do ožujka desi jedna spontana trudnoća :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*milasovice*,riječi ti se pozlatile :Kiss: 
odlučila u ovih 6 mj.uvest malo reda u prehranu i probat živjet neopterečeno...kolko mogu :Smile:

----------


## xena.mbk

drage moje da vam javim da je i ovog puta jedno veliko ništa, otplakala sam svoje za danas ali okrećem novu stranicu slijedeći ivf je u 12/12 i idemo dalje....

*Zubic.vila* superrrrr, šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje bete :Very Happy: 
*žuži* veliki :Love:

----------


## žužy

> drage moje da vam javim da je i ovog puta jedno veliko ništa, otplakala sam svoje za danas ali okrećem novu stranicu slijedeći ivf je u 12/12 i idemo dalje....
> 
> *Zubic.vila* superrrrr, šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje bete
> *žuži* veliki


xena, :Love: vadila si betu,kolka je?

----------


## xena.mbk

zaboravila sam pitat, zvala me sestra na mob. i rekla mi "žao mi je..." a ja onako pokisla nisam odmah reagirala, ali ionako nije ni važno a da je biokemijska rekla bi mi....

----------


## BigBlue

Draga xena, grlim i nadam se da ćeš do prosinca imati pune baterije  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za božićnu bebu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Kiss:

----------


## Kjara

> Zubic.vila čestitam Za duplanje~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zao mi je cure za neg bete  :Sad: 

Zubic vila, tebi cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jel zna netko da li M kasni zbog ciste mozda?!
Ja sam trebala dobiti u cetvrtak, ocekivala sam da ce kasniti, ali vec je ponedjeljak i jos nista  :Sad: 
Vec sam luda, trebala sam vec poceti s pikanjem, a nikako da krenem...

----------


## arlena

nina,xena, žužy  :Love: 
zubić vila  :Very Happy:  prekrasno,čestitam 
a nama svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da što prije dočekamo svoju radost

----------


## M@tt

> Jel zna netko da li M kasni zbog ciste mozda?!
> Ja sam trebala dobiti u cetvrtak, ocekivala sam da ce kasniti, ali vec je ponedjeljak i jos nista


Bubi, a možda si trudna...  :Wink:

----------


## vesnare

zubić vila čestitam :Very Happy: 
xena i ovdje šaljem virtualni zagrljaj :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Bubi, testić?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi, a možda si trudna...


Znala sam da će to netko pomisliti  :Smile: 
Da bar, ali nemoguće... Gadno smo fulali bitne dane  :Smile: 
Mislim da će biti danas...

----------


## Moe

Kad će taj petak  :Cekam:  :gaah:

----------


## mare41

Moe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za do petka!

----------


## zubic.vila

Moe,još malo pa će petak i tvoj sretan dan! Meni se jučer naveče pojavio smeđi iscjedak,u 22 sata zvala doktoricu. Ona rekla da ne radim pretjerano na poslu,već lagano,pa nisam ni otišla radit. Iscjetka više nema, samo da se sutra beta udupla!

----------


## linalena

petak punkcija negdje oko 5-6 komada

----------


## Morin

12 dnt beta 277!!!

----------


## Moe

> 12 dnt beta 277!!!


Bravo Morin, svaka čast, čestitke! To je iz prvog postupka, jel tako?
Koliko embrija je vraćeno, koji dan nakon punkcije je bio transfer? Čini mi se poprilično visoka beta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zubic.vila

Čestitam Morin! Odlična beta!

----------


## tvigy

Vilo,Morin-iskrene cestitke i da sve bude o.k!!!
Curama kojima je beta negativna saljem jedan veliki virtuelni zagrljaj....znam kako vam je...
ja betu jos nikad nisam docekala....uvek dobijem 9 ili 10 dan...
samo hrabro-jednom mora uspeti!!!

----------


## Morin

1.ICSI, dva embrija 3. Dan, 1-8st, 2-6st

----------


## Morin

Hvala na cestitkama!! Malo sam jos zbunjena

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moe i Linalena za petak i veliku betu i uspješnu punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Morin čestitam, beta je super  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Moe i Linalena za petak i veliku betu i uspješnu punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala!  :Smile: 




> petak punkcija negdje oko 5-6 komada


drž se!




> Moe,još malo pa će petak i tvoj sretan dan!


o da, i ja se nadam  :Zaljubljen: 




> Moe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za do petka!


 :Kiss:

----------


## MalaMa

morin krasna beta! čestitam!

----------


## clover

Drage cure, imam problem....danas sam kao dobila M. ali ja uvijek dan dva nemam skoro ništa i onda krene jako curiti..trebam 1 ili 2 dan doći vaditi krv i naravno 2 dan počinjem sa pikanjem..ne znam da li da danas uzmem kao prvi dan? može mala pomoć?? nisam pametna uopće što sad??

----------


## xena.mbk

Drage moje hvala vam na podršci, sa vama je sve lakše.......
*vesnare* :Love: 

*Morin* super beta, šaljem ti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje

----------


## Bab

clover,

ja znam da su meni znali reći da računam 1 dan kad mi baš počne curit i kad moram stavit uložak.
meni isto zna 1 dan malo brljavit ali ja to ne računam...nego tek kad krene
al opet, ti najbolje znaš svoju M....
a ako baš nisi načisto šta da radiš ja bi ti savjetovala da odeš sutra do svog doktora pa da s njim vidiš šta i kako dalje. Možda da izvadiš krv pa će i on možda prema nalazima znati kako dalje.

ne znam dal sam ti pomogla...nadam se da ćeš uspješno riješit situaciju :Smile:

----------


## Bab

> 12 dnt beta 277!!!


bravo za prekrasnu betu...
jedva čekamo lijepo duplanje i najsretniju trudnoću na svijetu :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Morin-čestitam od  :Heart:  na prekrasnoj beti

----------


## mishica_zg

zubić vila, morin čestitam na lijepoj beti ~~~~~ da se nastavi pravilno duplati 

moe i linalena za najbezbolniju punkciju ikada ~~~~

nina, xena, žužy  :Love:

----------


## tikki

Ja se nisam baš stizala javiti i čitati zadnjih dana. Mi smo sutra na punkciji pa čim dođem doma ću sve lijepo proučiti što se događalo  :Smile: 
Do tada šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~ svima, za što god treba!

----------


## xena.mbk

*tikki* puno~~~~~~~~~~da punkcija prođe što bezbolnije i za puno zrelih i lipih js !!!!!

----------


## Moe

> *tikki* puno~~~~~~~~~~da punkcija prođe što bezbolnije i za puno zrelih i lipih js !!!!!


potpis ko kuća na ovo!

----------


## Moe

> moe i linalena za najbezbolniju punkciju ikada ~~~~


moja punkcija je prošla ultra bezbolno uz anesteziju  :Smile: 
još 3 noći i 2 dana do bete  :Smile:  (je li ikad vrijeme sporije prolazilo?)

----------


## ježić

tikki, linelana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, za bezbolne punkcije i dobre stanice!

Čestitam novim trudnicama i držim palce čekalicama beta!

----------


## linalena

ajte da teta lina skuva kafu  :Coffee:  , još da zna napraviti salevnjake a ne samo mahati sa oklagijom  :oklagija: 

dobro jutro drage forumašice, trudnice i trudilice, majčice i tetice

Meni jutros mm sprašio 3 injekcije (gonal, menopur i cetrotide) i zaključili da ne smijem dalje mršaviti jer nema špeka; sinoć se lijepo zabavili (po preporuci doktora) tako da ću danas samo cvrkutati.
Jedino kaj sam malo pospana jer ovo novo pseto je stalno bolesno, sada mu ispala neka kvrga kod rebra, pa usred noći budi da treba wc = naravno da ne bude mm već mene. No dobro radim popodne

sutra punkcija - ne radim pa neću uzimati bolovanje - a kada će transfer, valjda u utorak. Jedino što do onda neću znati stanje naših malenih. 

pusa svima i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Linalena-hvala na kavici,bas,pase :Smile: 
Sretno na punkciji i saljem mnostvo AltGr1 za dobitni postupak :Smile: 
Svima koji cekaju postupak,bete,koji su vec u ppstupku zelim srecu od srca :Smile:  pusa

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo i mene na kaficu, u cestitare i vibricare!
Cestitke od  :Heart:  svim friskim trudnicama, neka vam trudnoce budu skolske i ugodne!
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim trudilicama da cim prije docekaju veeelike bete i jos vece busice!

I moram nadopisati, *Linalena*, to te pametna zivotinjica vjezba za ono sto te ceka za 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> evo i mene na kaficu, u cestitare i vibricare!
> Cestitke od  Svim friskim trudnicama, neka vam trudnoce budu skolske i ugodne!
> Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim trudilicama da cim prije docekaju veeelike bete i jos vece busice!
> 
> I moram nadopisati, *linalena*, *to te pametna zivotinjica vjezba za ono sto te ceka za 9 mjeseci*


xxxxx

----------


## Kadauna

krasna kavica, HVALA Linalena....... 


svima pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za postupke 

a trudnicama iskrene čestitke!

----------


## žužy

*tikki*,sretno danas  :Love:

----------


## mare41

lina, fala na kavi
zubić~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~čekamo  !

----------


## zubic.vila

13dnt- 310!

----------


## željkica

Pozdrav svima!nova sam na forumu pa se tek uhodavam,uglavnom jučer sam imala transfer 2 blastociste, pa me zanima koliko je potrebno ležanje?kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## bubekica

*zubic.vila*  :Very Happy:  cestitam!!! i altGr+1 za lijepo duplanje!

----------


## Snekica

zubic.vila čestitam, draga, što jest - jest - trudna si!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Zubic.vila bravo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  To je to!
Željkica dobrodošla! Ne trebaš uopće mirovati ako nema opasnosti od hiperstimulacije. Gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## Mali Mimi

zubic.vila čestitam!

----------


## željkica

U Splitu u Cita,nema opasnosti jer sam sad radila sekundarni postupak, od prošlog puta je ostalo 6 jajnih stanica!

----------


## tetadoktor

zubic vila cestitam i AltGr+1 za skolski dalje!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zubić vila čestitam i želim ti najljepšu trudnoću ostalih 8 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

zubić vila čestitam!!

----------


## M@tt

> 13dnt- 310!


Čestitam!!  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

> 13dnt- 310!


čestitke! To je posao  :Wink:  :Bouncing:

----------


## DaBaR

Isto tako nova na forumu,čestitke Zubić vila,ja isto tako krećem u prirodni ivf,sreću želim svima...od srca!!!

----------


## tikki

Punkcija prošla super. Na kraju nas iznenadilo 6 JS (cijelo vrijeme smo imali 4-5 folikula, ali se još jedan bio sakrio  :Smile:  ) sad ostaje nadati se da su JS dobre kvalitete i da će biti tulum u labu.

Zubić vila, čestitam od srca! ~~~~~~ za školsku T!

Linalena sretno na punkciji!

----------


## milasova8

Tikki-navijam za tulum u labu :Smile:  da se lijepo zdruze :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Zubić vila-supre beta!! :Very Happy: 

Svim čekalicama beta,punkcija i transfera SRETNO!!

----------


## željkica

ima li tko iskustva sa odmrznutim embrijima?

----------


## mare41

zubić, čestitam, bravo Betaplus!
Željkica, ~~~~~~~~~~~za betu (super da su blastice iz odmrznuthi j.s.)
lina, ~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju
tikki, ~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu
dabar~~~~~~~~~za uspješan prirodnjak!
Moe~~~~~~~~~~~za petak
svima neprijavljenim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!

----------


## željkica

hvala od srca i puno sreće svima!!!!!!!!ima li tko iskustva sa odmrznutim jajnim stanicam????

----------


## strategija

Mare tako lijepo si to sve sročila da bi te ja samo potpisala  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Onda cu se i ja prosvercati i potpisati Mare  :Smile:

----------


## DaBaR

mare41  :Smile:  potpisujem za sve cure

----------


## ježić

> zubić, čestitam, bravo Betaplus!
> Željkica, ~~~~~~~~~~~za betu (super da su blastice iz odmrznuthi j.s.)
> lina, ~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju
> tikki, ~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu
> dabar~~~~~~~~~za uspješan prirodnjak!
> Moe~~~~~~~~~~~za petak
> svima neprijavljenim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!


Kad je tako lijepo sve napisano, i ja ću se švercati i staviti X

----------


## BigBlue

Novi mjesec, nova lista!
U nekim sam obavezama i gužvi ovih dana, pa sam prilično površno lovila, ali znate gdje se javiti ako sam nešto ili nekoga zafrknula  :Wink: 

Veselim se novim postupcima i želim duuuuugu trudničku listu!

Morin čestitam  :Klap: 
Moja draga Lina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravu lab-feštu i da zajedno mazimo buše  :Love: 
Tiki za uspješan transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Moe, do petka se još čujemo, ali od viška glava ne boli ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)

SRPANJ (7)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)

RUJAN  (5) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF



Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
5.10. Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
10.10. nana0501, SD, 1. IVF 
 10.10. ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
nina977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 5xIVF, 1X FET)
butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 2xsekundarni)
mirelaj, VV
antesa, SD, IVF
phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH)
Vrci, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
željkica, CITO, sekundarni (nakon 1xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
9.10. d13, VV, FET (nakon dobitnog postupka iz 2008.); Marnel, KBO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); tikki, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
4.10.  linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni) punkcija
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Evelyn73, SD; IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni); leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Bea, KBO, IVF; pilek, Petrova, IVF; clover

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu – ON HOLD; pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); bubaba, Cito, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) ; pilek, Petrova, AIH; , DaBaR, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu

 ON-GO  10. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
arlena, VV, 1. AIH; hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI); 
bubekica, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI; Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF); 
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);  
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF); 
jo1974, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xklomifen); 
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
kismet, PFC Prag
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
laky, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
lberc, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
Marlen, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10 IVF/ICSI); 
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF;  
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
Sanda1977, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  
sirena28 1. AIH; 
Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF;  
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); 
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

11/2012: ARIANM (VG), pirica  (VG), Cassie (Prag, Pronatal), corinaII (Cito);  Amy2004 (Petrova,  AIH); snupi (Petrova, IVF, nakon 1xIVF); Anabanana (Cito); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF) 
12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), . xena.mbk (Cito)
01/2013: Runa (Mb), Anemona (VV), Mary123
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
123beba, aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, Bab, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, jejja, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, La-tica, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zelja, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## Mary123

*Tikki* za tulu u labosu....i neka je sa srećom....
*BB* hvala na listi....sada se pronalazim na listi...hvala...ja sam u Petrovoj...

----------


## Sonja29

> zubić, čestitam, bravo Betaplus!
> Željkica, ~~~~~~~~~~~za betu (super da su blastice iz odmrznuthi j.s.)
> lina, ~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju
> tikki, ~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu
> dabar~~~~~~~~~za uspješan prirodnjak!
> Moe~~~~~~~~~~~za petak
> svima neprijavljenim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!


*x* moram se švercat i još dodati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za linu

----------


## Moe

Vidim da sam sljedeća na listi od koje se iščekuje neki info. E pa potrudit ću se da bude troznamenkasti. Jer ste vi to tako tražile  :Bouncing:

----------


## nina977

BB mene možeš brisati sa čekalica bete,stigla vještica, tako da ni ovaj put ništa. :Sad:  (prijavila sam već neki dan ali nisi valjda skužila,ma tko će sve to pohvatati  :Smile:  )

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro curke!

Ranojutarnja coffee je _ON_, pa se ponudite; izdržati ćemo mi s ovom virtualnom još tjedan dana, a onda finooo pijuckamo pravu u Maksimiru, Baš se veselim sve vas vidjeti! Poziv je i dalje otvoren, svi ste dobrodošli, a pogotovo naše novopečene trudnice - dajte donesite malo trudničke zaraze  :Wink: 

Za dobre vijesti i laba, Lini za punkciju, svima za sve što treba Altgr1 Altgr1 Altgr1 Altgr1 Altgr1 Altgr1  :Kiss: 

Nina oprosti, vidjela sam da si javila  :Love: , ali ostalo mi je - u principu rezultate ß odmah pišem, pa i nisam kontrolirala poslije. Što i kako dalje planirate?

----------


## MalaMa

jutro! hvala na kavici BB,  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

pozdrav sa maglom okupanog savskog nasipa tira-rira tira-rira

ja sam jedna lijena baba (iako sam već sat vremena šetala cucke) pa ću onako kumalativno zavibrati za sve, male i velike ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Meni je nekako ostalo da je kofi 17-0g, nadam se da ću moći 11-og - sve ovisi o transferu a ja si nekako mislim samo biti doma dan-dva a baš radim popodne, no sigurno će se netko zaklafrati i do 7

i sutra je punkcija - to sam sigurna da će biti sve super, čak sam rekla da neću anesteziju jer da hoću brzo doma e a onda ću trebati malo-puno dobre vibre

pusa svimaaaaaaaaaa + kofi

----------


## Snekica

> *x* moram se švercat i još dodati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za linu


X na mare41 (lijenčina sam, ne mogu si pomoći!) 
linalena malo-puno AltGr+1 i dobre želje za sutrašnju punkciju!

----------


## milasova8

> BB mene možeš brisati sa čekalica bete,stigla vještica, tako da ni ovaj put ništa. (prijavila sam već neki dan ali nisi valjda skužila,ma tko će sve to pohvatati  )


žao mi je zbog neuspjelog postupka :Sad:  grlim jako,jako..
samo hrabro dalje

----------


## Morin

Prva beta 277, nakon dva dana 495. Jel to ok? Nije bas duplo

----------


## Bubimitka81

Morin beta je super, ne mora to biti baš duplo, bitno da je iznad nekih 60 %, sad uživaj u trudnoći  :Smile: 

Lina lena sretno na punkciji  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Morin i 67% porasta u dva dana je ok, ne mora nužno biti 100%, tako da - rekla bih tiho *YES* - i dalje ti je beta ok ali sigurna sam da će ti liječnik preporučiti još jedno vađenje bete za dva ili četiri dana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

hvala za kavicu - mljac, baš fina još da je netko ispekao kakav kolač

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo da prijavim i meni stigla M napokon, počela jučer sa decapeptylom, samo da ciste nema do sutra..

----------


## Kadauna

jel slučajnost ili ne, lijepim forumsku listu trudnica za 08. i 09. mjesec 2011, veća je od ovogodišnje, nadam se da ovo nije neki trend u 2012. i da nije manje postupaka pa time i manje trudnica.........  iako su liste čekanja na S. Duhu i Petrovoj kriminalne, ako k tome još pridodamo odgađanje velikog broja stimuliranih postupaka na Vuk Vrhovcu zbog nemogućnosti zamrzavanja embrija, možda je lista iz 2012. uistinu samo odraz trenutne situacije!?

definitivno nam fali trudnica iz Cita!? 




> *KOLOVOZ 2011. 7*
>  MASLINA1973, prirodni IVF, Sv. Duh
>  Klara31, 2. IVF, CITO (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF CITO)
>  nina70, 1. IVF, Sv. Duh
>  nora, FET, Prag
>  Biogaja, prirodno
>  lasta, 2. FET, Ljubljana (nakon 1x ICSI Ljubljana, 1x FET Ljubljana)
>  hop, 2. IVF, Prag PFC (nakon 1x IVF Prag)
> 
> ...






> lista iz 2012: 
> 
> KOLOVOZ  (4) 
> strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
> beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
> lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
> melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
> 
> RUJAN  (5) 
> ...

----------


## clover

Hvala puno na odgovoru. Vadili su mi krv pa su zaključili da je jučer prvi dan pikanja :Wink: 
Eto, krenulo je i to :Wink: ) držim fige :Wink:

----------


## beilana

Cure da se javim. Danasnji uzv 7+1 bebica 1.06cm srceko nam jos od 6+3 kuca. Kaze mm- bas se posebno osjecam jer znam da nasa beba zivi  :Very Happy:  sutra se nadam da ce nas doktor pustit doma- tak je rekao ujutro na viziti

----------


## Lua

> hvala od srca i puno sreće svima!!!!!!!!ima li tko iskustva sa odmrznutim jajnim stanicam????


ima Željkice,a rezultat vidi u mom potpisu  :Wink: 

Sretno!

----------


## Snekica

beilana, bravo!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Cure da se javim. Danasnji uzv 7+1 bebica 1.06cm srceko nam jos od 6+3 kuca. Kaze mm- bas se posebno osjecam jer znam da nasa beba zivi  sutra se nadam da ce nas doktor pustit doma- tak je rekao ujutro na viziti


Prekrasno  :Smile:   I bebica i komentar TM  :Heart:

----------


## BigBlue

Krasne vijesti beilana  :Very Happy: 
Sad nam samo dođi doma i skupa uživajte u malom čudu!

Sneki, ajmo trčećim korakom istim putem (pa ne mora nužno biti iz kućne radinosti, može biti i, kako naša mare kaže, ručni rad  :Wink: )  :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

Bravo beliana za tebe i bebicu...ajme, koji je to predivan osjećaj...to se valjda nikad ne zaboravi :Smile: 

BB, slažem se s tobom...neka bude i ručni rad, samo neka nama naše bebice dođu

ja ne mogu dočekati početak svog pikanja...ko narkička, pa mi fali igla...hehehe

pusa curke svima

----------


## Bab

Lua, imamo isti avatar...hihihi...nadam se da će i meni ta roda donjeti bebolinu :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Hvala cure divne ste. Zelim vam svima da ubrzo osjetite taj osjecaj. Zena je stvorena da bi se posebno osjecala dok maleno bice raste pod njenim srcem i vjerujem da cete sve to iskusiti. Neke prije neke kasnije. Bog je predobar da vam nebi dal tih divnih 9mj

----------


## Moe

> Hvala cure divne ste. Zelim vam svima da ubrzo osjetite taj osjecaj. Zena je stvorena da bi se posebno osjecala dok maleno bice raste pod njenim srcem i vjerujem da cete sve to iskusiti. Neke prije neke kasnije. Bog je predobar da vam nebi dal tih divnih 9mj


Divno. Čuvaj bebicu.
 :Naklon:  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

> Bravo beliana za tebe i bebicu...ajme, koji je to predivan osjećaj...to se valjda nikad ne zaboravi
> 
> BB, slažem se s tobom...neka bude i ručni rad, samo neka nama naše bebice dođu
> 
> ja ne mogu dočekati početak svog pikanja...ko narkička, pa mi fali igla...hehehe
> 
> pusa curke svima


*bab*,u potpunosti te razumijem,ni ja se nemrem već dočekati počet pikati!tvoj red dolazi "već" u veljači,di je tek moj ožujak... :Aparatic:  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

> Cure da se javim. Danasnji uzv 7+1 bebica 1.06cm srceko nam jos od 6+3 kuca. Kaze mm- bas se posebno osjecam jer znam da nasa beba zivi  sutra se nadam da ce nas doktor pustit doma- tak je rekao ujutro na viziti


beilana-prekrasno :Smile:  došao je napokon red za uživanje  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

žužy...doći će i nama naše rode...ja sam nekak uvjerena u to...
ja sam si "izmajmunirala" nekaj tak da se počinjem pikat 15.10. ...i nadam se da ću ovaj termin u 02/2013 uspjet nekome prepustit...sa puno trudničkih AltGr +1  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Ja prijavljujem transfer sutra :Laughing:

----------


## MalaMa

beilana odlično!

cure evo svima malo ~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba.

----------


## mare41

bab, unaprijed ljubim za uspjeh!

----------


## Bab

i ja ljubim...i za uspjeh i tek tako...moja draga Mare :Smile: 
i daj da se dogovorimo za primopredaju onih stvarčica. Ja nisam ziher da bum došla na forumsku kavu tak da ćemo morati to nekak drugačije dogovorit :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Ima li koja cura u stanju čekanja da je imala transfer prije par dana?

----------


## Lua

> Lua, imamo isti avatar...hihihi...nadam se da će i meni ta roda donjeti bebolinu


Još mi se učinila malo,kao poznata slika...a to je znači tvoja (pošto si ju prva izabrala-ja mijenjam  :Grin: )...a tebi želim što prije bebolinu. Sretno!

----------


## nina977

> Jutro curke!
> 
> Ranojutarnja coffee je _ON_, pa se ponudite; izdržati ćemo mi s ovom virtualnom još tjedan dana, a onda finooo pijuckamo pravu u Maksimiru, Baš se veselim sve vas vidjeti! Poziv je i dalje otvoren, svi ste dobrodošli, a pogotovo naše novopečene trudnice - dajte donesite malo trudničke zaraze 
> 
> Za dobre vijesti i laba, Lini za punkciju, svima za sve što treba Altgr1 Altgr1 Altgr1 Altgr1 Altgr1 Altgr1 
> 
> Nina oprosti, vidjela sam da si javila , ali ostalo mi je - u principu rezultate ß odmah pišem, pa i nisam kontrolirala poslije. Što i kako dalje planirate?


Ma ,sve ok.Šta dalje? Vjeruj mi više stvarno ne zamo. Ovo mi je bio 9.pokušaj a nikad čak ni biokemijska.Probat ću se naručiti još kod imunologa da vidimo da li on šta pametno predlaže(ja imam 3 autoimune bolesti pa može biti da je i to razlog zašto ne uspijeva) te onda viditi šta i kako.Nešto u meni mi još neda da dignem ruke od svega.

Svima punp puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

i snupi- 2.IVF-Petrova,11 mj.2012.

----------


## snupi

sorri tek  sam sam se našla ima nas puno!!

----------


## xena.mbk

> jel slučajnost ili ne, lijepim forumsku listu trudnica za 08. i 09. mjesec 2011, veća je od ovogodišnje, nadam se da ovo nije neki trend u 2012. i da nije manje postupaka pa time i manje trudnica.........  iako su liste čekanja na S. Duhu i Petrovoj kriminalne, ako k tome još pridodamo odgađanje velikog broja stimuliranih postupaka na Vuk Vrhovcu zbog nemogućnosti zamrzavanja embrija, možda je lista iz 2012. uistinu samo odraz trenutne situacije!?
> 
> definitivno nam fali trudnica iz Cita!?


Mi Citašice smo podbacile  :Laughing: moramo dignit prosjek podhitno, zima 2013 je naša!!!

----------


## PapigaCapo

Meni tranfer jednog embrijica sutra u cita, nadam se popravljanju statistike  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

dobro jutro!!! u iščekivanju četvrtka i Maksimira stiže svježa, mirisna  :Coffee:  pa se poslužite

----------


## laky

hvala za kavu svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na coffee TD, baš paše  :Smile:  

A kako mi tek paše ova prava.... mmm, ustvari je prekrasno da i početkom 10. mjeseca još uvijek mogu popiti kavu ujutro u bademantlu u vrtu  :Grin: ..... kad krenu jesenje kiše, ništa od toga.....

Danas nam Moe vadi ß i ja se od srca nadam da imamo prvu trudnicu iz Betaplusa! Javi nam se draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

Dobro jutro uz dobru kavicu. 
Ja sam ko na iglama  :fige:  :facepalm:  :cupakosu: 
Provjeravam mail, pa jel s internet konekcijom sve ok, pa jel možda u junk folderu... 
Ovo je uvjerljivo najgori dio postupka. Čekanje. Naročito nakon vađenja krvi! 
A ako budem trudnica, neću biti prva iz Betaplusa na forumu. Imamo zubic.vilu  :Smile: 
Hvala na dobrim željama!

----------


## BigBlue

A pardon našoj doktorici - mea culpa  :Wink: 

Moe, gdje si vadila ß?

----------


## Moe

> Moe, gdje si vadila ß?


Salzer. Sestra na prijemnom pultu je rekla da zna kakvo je to iščekivanje i stavila je da nalaz bude hitno gotov. Štogod to značilo  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

moe sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Moe sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> moe sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala  :Smile: 



> Moe sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~


i tebi hvala  :Bye: 
sve ste vi divne hrabre žene  :Heart:

----------


## BigBlue

> Salzer. Sestra na prijemnom pultu je rekla da zna kakvo je to iščekivanje i stavila je da nalaz bude hitno gotov. Štogod to značilo


Tamo sam i ja radila i poslali su mi negdje za sat i pol  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za isti rezultat!

----------


## Bab

Moe, Moe, Moe...navijamoooooooooooooo za tebe !!!

Tikki, jel imaš kakvih vijesti iz laba??

svima šaljem puse i hvala za fiiinuuu kavicu. Je da ne užvam ovak ko naša BB, ali neka... budem i ja valjda jednom pila kavu u bademantlu s trudničkom bušom :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Moe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

Jutro cure, evo da svima pošaljem dobre trudničke vibrice za sve što treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Moe

> Tamo sam i ja radila i poslali su mi negdje za sat i pol 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za isti rezultat!


znači sad će, samo što nije!
sudeći prema tvojoj ß.. 8dnt ß=120, 10dnt ß=247
moja bi morala biti cca 180 
but... wait... ja čuvam samo jednu savršenu blastocistu  :Smile: 
ma nek šalju bilo kakvu što prije  :Smile:  može i 50 neću se buniti  :Smile: 




> Moe, Moe, Moe...navijamoooooooooooooo za tebe !!!


 :pivo:

----------


## bubekica

*Moe* ~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!

----------


## BigBlue

> Je da ne užvam ovak ko naša BB, ali neka... budem i ja valjda jednom pila kavu u bademantlu s trudničkom bušom


BB ima problema s bademantlom jer postao nešto uzak u struku i otvara se, pa itekako mora paziti da je se ne prijavi za egzibicionizam - skoro sam flasher prema susjedovoj kući  :Grin: 

A tebi draga Bab želim iste probleme uskoro!

----------


## milasova8

Moe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu  :Smile:  sretno

----------


## željkica

jutro svima!moe sretno!!!!!!!!!!!i ja sam na čekanju al imam neki pritisak u jajnicima pa sve mislim da nema ništa ni ovaj put :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

BB i ja bi u bademantilu pila coffie (ok, i pijem ali bademantil mogu dvaput omotati oko sebe pa se ne računa  :Razz: ) Samo ti uživaj!  :Dancing Fever: 
Bab, nas dvije ćemo im slijedeće ljeto mahati sa plaže, onako... debele, ogromne, taman pred porod!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bab

Sneki, potpisujem te...i držim za riječ ...hehehe...

ajme Moe, pa šta ovi više čekaju??? Kaj bi bilo da nisu stavili stavili u hitnu proceduru???
Uf...dobro si rekla, to je definitivno najgori dio cijelog postupka, pa čak ni punkcija mi nikad nije bila tak traumatična ko čekanje bete nakon vađenja krvi.

----------


## MalaMa

moe~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekamo uzbuđeno!

----------


## zubic.vila

Moe i ja se pridružujem željama za velh

----------


## zubic.vila

za veliku betu! Na poslu sam,pa tek sad uspjela tipkati!

----------


## linalena

report sa SD: 8 oocita, sve idu na oplodnju - transfer u srijedu 5.dan, zovem u utorak da vidimo napredak 

zamrzavanje ovisi o broju, 2 vraćaju a ostale embrije zamrzavaju ako su uredu

uglavnom ekipa je danas bila super, smijali se, objašnjavali, tetošili, zezali - je da me bolilo i onda sam još i krvarila no sve mi je nekako super, sada će tako i dalje
urokana idem odspavati, pusa svima


Moe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

Cure, preuzbuđena sam da bih ovo napisala!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

ajde moe!

----------


## BigBlue

priznaj!  :Kiss:

----------


## nana0501

daj reci kolik aje beta !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!11

----------


## Snekica

Moe?!?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## linalena

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa kakvo je to ponašanje, podijeli

----------


## Snekica

Navlakuša jedna!  :Laughing:

----------


## BigBlue

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa kakvo je to ponašanje


baš  :Sad: 
 :Wink:

----------


## mare41

> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa kakvo je to ponašanje, podijeli


sve ćete dobit ječmenac :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

F5 mi se već izlizao...

----------


## linalena

uff to mi ne treba, sa tek od nedavno lećama i ovak me oči zafrkavaju


fakat smo ovisnice o rezulčtatima i nalazima, svako jutro moramo čitati malo brojeva

----------


## BigBlue

> sve ćete dobit ječmenac


hahahah imamo i mi svog konja za trku!

ups, ja sam u ovome kontekstu konj

----------


## mare41

F5 f5 f5 f5

----------


## bubekica

> hahahah imamo i mi svog konja za trku!
> 
> ups, ja sam u ovome kontekstu konj


 :Laughing: 
*Moe* ajde hrabrice!

----------


## Moe

14dnp ili 9dnt ß=188

A vama svima želim isto da doživite, izljev emocija, sreće, suza...!  :Smile:  Hvala na dobrim željama!
Mašem svima u Betaplusu ako čitaju!

----------


## mare41

Moe, čestitam od srca!

----------


## BigBlue

hohohohoho, čestitam!  :Heart: 

po ß, mogli bi mi tu imati još svašta

----------


## linalena

čestitam Moe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

baš je danas drb spominjao betuplus i atmosferu i akupunkturu

----------


## bubekica

*Moe* cestitam od  :Heart: 
betaplus je inace i moj izbor ako potrosimo postupke na racun drzave...

----------


## Snekica

WOOOHHHHOOO!!! Čestitam! Prekrasna brojka za 9dnt! Još malo mi je falilo da mi tipka ne otpadne!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zubic.vila

Moe čestitam!! Odlična beta!

----------


## milasova8

> 14dnp ili 9dnt ß=188
> 
> A vama svima želim isto da doživite, izljev emocija, sreće, suza...!  Hvala na dobrim željama!
> Mašem svima u Betaplusu ako čitaju!


Moe :Smile:  trudnice naša-pa čestitam :Smile:  bravo

----------


## nana0501

predivna beta za 9dnt jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
čestitam

----------


## mishica_zg

moe čestitam  :Smile: )
super beta~~~~~~da se pravilno dupla  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

wauu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
to je prava superduper beta,čestitam!!

----------


## matahari

Moe, čestitke na beti. 
Također čestitke i klinici Betaplus! 




> 14dnp ili 9dnt ß=188
> 
> A vama svima želim isto da doživite, izljev emocija, sreće, suza...!  Hvala na dobrim željama!
> Mašem svima u Betaplusu ako čitaju!

----------


## lovekd

Moe, čestitke na prekrasnoj brojčici  :Very Happy:  Želim ti mirnu, školsku trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Moe,čestitam na prekrasnoj beti :Klap:  :Klap: ,uživaj

----------


## vedre

Moe čestitam,beta je super.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje.

----------


## željkica

Moe čestitam od srca,uživajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Moe

Ako mi je danas bila 188, očekujem da će sljedeća biti 881  :Smile:  
Jer nema nove bete prije utorka.. vikend, neradni dani i to.

Da ne pišem svakome posebno hvala, još jednom vam svima od srca zahvaljujem na velikoj podršci, vibrama, privatnim porukama ohrabrenja, kao i na čestitkama. 
Svim čekalicama želim da što prije dočekaju ovako lijep dan kao što je meni danas.  :Love:

----------


## amyx

Moe čestitam...bit će to u utorak i više od 881  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

moe to se zove beta!!! čestitke!!  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

WOOOOOOOOOW...bravo draga...čestitam i skačem do neba :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

čestitke Moe!!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> report sa SD: 8 oocita, sve idu na oplodnju - transfer u srijedu 5.dan, zovem u utorak da vidimo napredak 
> 
> zamrzavanje ovisi o broju, 2 vraćaju a ostale embrije zamrzavaju ako su uredu
> 
> uglavnom ekipa je danas bila super, smijali se, objašnjavali, tetošili, zezali - je da me bolilo i onda sam još i krvarila no sve mi je nekako super, sada će tako i dalje
> urokana idem odspavati, pusa svima
> 
> 
> Moe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ja na ovo što se tebe tiče linalene mogu samo reći ALELUJA, nakon svih ovih godina i peripetija, sad i u Hrvatskoj (ovo zvuči kao reklama  :Laughing: )kako je lijepo čitati da ih sve dobivene oplođuju, da će čekati 5. dan i zamrzavati samo one koji imaju potencijala!

Moe čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## MajaPOP

Moe, cestitam of <3
Linalena ~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

----------


## tikki

Moe čestitam! Krasna beta!!!! ~~~~~~ za školski do kraja!

Linalena ~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!

Mi smo sutra na transferu. Još ništa ne znamo koliko ih je, kakvi su i sl. Ali za transfer očito nešto ima  :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

> report sa SD: 8 oocita, sve idu na oplodnju - transfer u srijedu 5.dan, zovem u utorak da vidimo napredak 
> 
> zamrzavanje ovisi o broju, 2 vraćaju a ostale embrije zamrzavaju ako su uredu
> 
> uglavnom ekipa je danas bila super, smijali se, objašnjavali, tetošili, zezali - je da me bolilo i onda sam još i krvarila no sve mi je nekako super, sada će tako i dalje
> urokana idem odspavati, pusa svima
> 
> 
> Moe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


lina lena, jaaako si me razveselila  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . Jedva čekam srijedu!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moe cestitam, beta je mrak za 9. dan  :Smile: 

Tikki za uspjesnu punkciju, svakako javi rezultate ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

> report sa SD: 8 oocita, sve idu na oplodnju - transfer u srijedu 5.dan, zovem u utorak da vidimo napredak 
> 
> zamrzavanje ovisi o broju, 2 vraćaju a ostale embrije zamrzavaju ako su uredu
> 
> uglavnom ekipa je danas bila super, smijali se, objašnjavali, tetošili, zezali - je da me bolilo i onda sam još i krvarila no sve mi je nekako super, sada će tako i dalje
> urokana idem odspavati, pusa svima
> 
> 
> Moe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


odlične vijesti :Smile:  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*za uspješan transfer i dobitni postupak

----------


## BigBlue

Lina, tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i čekam vaše vijesti da vas uvrstim u ß-čekalice, pa da šibnem novu listu!

----------


## laky

BigBlue skini mene sa liste FET-a moram nesto prije odraditi

----------


## arlena

veliki pozdrav svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve nas
lina , tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1
moe, morin čestitke , i mirnu i lijepu trudnoću 

ja čekam dva tjedna za test, danas napravljen AIH

 :Bye:

----------


## Bab

BB, mene molm te nemoj stavljat na listu...da se ne zacopram :Wink: . Nije da sam praznovjerna, ali nakon svega kaj samo prošli pušem i na hladno :Smile: 

tikki, navijamo jako za uspješan et i za male smrzliće :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

BB mene mozes prebaciti u pikalice  :Smile: ))

----------


## Marlen

Moe prekrasna beta, čestitam trudnice i samo pozitivno do poroda!

Lina lena idealan broj oocita! Sada da i u labu bude sve idealno! Vibrice do neba i  :fige:  :fige: 

Ja ću sutra saznati kad je štoperica i punkcija, pa onda kidanje živčeka....

----------


## željkica

cure kakva su vaša iskustva nakon transfer,jesu li vas bolili jajnici?

----------


## tikki

Mene su u jednom postupku dosta boljeli. Tada sam bila i napuhnuta (možda sam čak imala i neku blažu hiperstimulaciju). Sad recimo, kao da nikad na punkciji nisam bila. Odmah sam se ustala sa stola, nikakvu tabletu protiv bolova nisam uzela, drugi dan išla na izlet... Moj zaključak: sve je to individualno i ovisi od postupka do postupka.

----------


## željkica

Sad sam bila na sekundarni postupak...........a neznam, nestrpljiva sam još 10 dana do bete.

----------


## xena.mbk

*Moe* superrrrrrr beta, čestitam!!!!!!!!

----------


## M@tt

Woooooooow Moe čestitam od srca!!! Tikki sretno sutra.  :Smile:  Bude to dobro...

----------


## maca papucarica

Dobro jutro suborke/ci! Evo da i ja skuham jednu frisku, mirisnu  :Coffee:  i pozelim vam svima ugodan produzeni vikendic!

----------


## Moe

> Woooooooow Moe čestitam od srca!!! Tikki sretno sutra.  Bude to dobro...


Hvala! Ti si jedan od rijetkih čiji put pratim od početka do kraja, jer jako mi je zanimljivo da se muška strana para javila ovdje na forumu. Samo nastavite, ne odustajte, i budi i dalje velika podrška svojoj supruzi kao i dosada! Mora uspjeti! Sretno!

----------


## tikki

Mi smo nazad bogatiji za male mrve u buši koje se nadam da će i ostati! Beta 22.10. Ovoga puta će me brevacidi prisiliti da zatomim svoju želju za piškenjem po testićima tako da ne preostaje ništa doli čekati...
Od smrzlića ovoga puta ništa. Ali ja se nadam da nam ni neće trebati!

----------


## xena.mbk

> Mi smo nazad bogatiji za male mrve u buši koje se nadam da će i ostati! Beta 22.10. Ovoga puta će me brevacidi prisiliti da zatomim svoju želju za piškenjem po testićima tako da ne preostaje ništa doli čekati...
> Od smrzlića ovoga puta ništa. Ali ja se nadam da nam ni neće trebati!


Draga tikki nadam se da je ovaj dobitni i šaljem ti puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za BETURINU!!!

----------


## nana0501

tko je za jednu poslijepodnevnu  :Coffee:

----------


## J&D

Curke drzim vam svima fige! Jednima za skolsku trudnocu a drugima ny velikim betama, a trecima na bezbolnom i sretnom postupku i punkciji , a skupa sa svima vama i sebi  :Wink:  jos malo pa punkcija... Krepat cu od straha

----------


## beilana

*moe* divna beta, sad samo uživaj i mazi mrvicu
*tikki* da ti i ovdje zavibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## DaBaR

Čestitke Moe da sve prolazi kako treba...  :Klap: 
Tikki sretno do bete da bude velika...  :Smile: 
I svim cura samo hrabro.....šaljem vam puno puno pozitive!!!

----------


## Snekica

tikki da mrvice rastu i rastu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

BB ako budeš radila danas - sutra listu stavi me u čekalice punkcije (prirodnjak) Hvaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikki zelim ti uskoro avatar kao sto ima Beilana  :Smile: 
Zapravo, zelim ga svima  :Smile:

----------


## dandina

Drage čekalice imam jedno pitanje...Moja snaha je danas radila betu i vrijednost joj je 93,35 a vraćene su joj oplođene jajne ćelije 25.09...Molim vas da mi neko kaže na sta upućuje ova beta...Zvala je svoju doktoricu i ona se ne javlja, tako da sam cijeli dan isto ko luda...Imamo rezultat a ne znamo sta znači....Pozzz  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena 12

> ja na ovo što se tebe tiče linalene mogu samo reći ALELUJA, nakon svih ovih godina i peripetija, sad i u Hrvatskoj (ovo zvuči kao reklama )kako je lijepo čitati da ih sve dobivene oplođuju, da će čekati 5. dan i zamrzavati samo one koji imaju potencijala!
> 
> Moe čestitam od


Draga prvi put se javljam,morala sam na ovu temu,možda mi možeš pomoći.
Imam problema sa kromosomima 14 i 15(Raobertsonova translokacija je u pitanju).
Imala sa 7 trudnoća od toga je bila jedna uspješna.
Sada sam odlučila iči na postupak IVF+PGD u Češku.
Da li poznaješ nekoga sa takvim problemom?
Da li znaš možda kako i kome poslati zahtijev za pokrivanje troškova u inozemstvu?
Čula sam da je izglasan novi zakon ,u kojem kažu da se odobrava u u Hrvatskoj.
Koliko si upoznata sa ovim zakonom i da li znaš hoče li se ubrzo raditi i u kojoj bolnici?
                HVALA!

----------


## Moe

> Drage čekalice imam jedno pitanje...Moja snaha je danas radila betu i vrijednost joj je 93,35 a vraćene su joj oplođene jajne ćelije 25.09...Molim vas da mi neko kaže na sta upućuje ova beta...Zvala je svoju doktoricu i ona se ne javlja, tako da sam cijeli dan isto ko luda...Imamo rezultat a ne znamo sta znači....Pozzz


Ja bih rekla da to znači da je trudna. Čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Mi smo nazad bogatiji za male mrve u buši koje se nadam da će i ostati! Beta 22.10. Ovoga puta će me brevacidi prisiliti da zatomim svoju želju za piškenjem po testićima tako da ne preostaje ništa doli čekati...
> Od smrzlića ovoga puta ništa. Ali ja se nadam da nam ni neće trebati!


Ajme, dugo trebaš čekati! Želim ti puno strpljenja i 22.10. nalaz kakav si priželjkuješ!  :Smile:  
Sretno!

----------


## dandina

> Ja bih rekla da to znači da je trudna. Čestitam!


Moe joj samo da je tako, ovo joj je treći pokušaj...Bila bi naj naj naj srećnija.... :Klap:

----------


## tikki

I meni se čini dugoooo... Ja inače uvijek brzam s testovima, ali sad si moram piknuti brevacid za dva dana, pa još jedan za 5 dana. Nisam sigurna u podatak koliko brevacidu treba da se izluči iz tijela? Mislim da mi stres zbog lažno pozitivnog testa ne treba pa onda mi ne ostaje ništa nego čekati  :Cekam:

----------


## Muma

*tikki*, moj ga je test detektirao 10.dpo, a 11. dan je testić bio snježno bijeli.

----------


## tikki

10. dpo bi bilo 12. od štoperice? To mi se čini nekak dugo da ostaje u tijelu? Ja sam mislila da se izluči za nekih 5-6 dana max.

----------


## Šiškica

Moe čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

> Ja sam mislila da se izluči za nekih 5-6 dana max.


Tako je i meni negdje u sjećanju.

----------


## Moe

> Moe čestitam


Hvala Šiškice! Sad do utorka stand by, pa ćemo onda vidjeti jel sve OK.

----------


## amyx

> Drage čekalice imam jedno pitanje...Moja snaha je danas radila betu i vrijednost joj je 93,35 a vraćene su joj oplođene jajne ćelije 25.09...Molim vas da mi neko kaže na sta upućuje ova beta...Zvala je svoju doktoricu i ona se ne javlja, tako da sam cijeli dan isto ko luda...Imamo rezultat a ne znamo sta znači....Pozzz


To znaći da je trudna ... u ponedjeljak neka ponovi još jednom nalaz i neka se javi doktorici...čestitam

----------


## ježić

Moe, čestitam od srca i odmah vibram za utorak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

tikki, samo mazi bušu i čuvaj mrvice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

linelana, za dobar tulum~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Morin

Cestitam svim novim trudnicama!! 
Kadauna imas pun inbox, vadila sam betu odmah slijedeci dan i bila je 724

----------


## anddu

Kad već nitko nije, ja ću skuhati jednu finu  :Coffee:  za sve nedjeljne spavalice pa se poslužite

----------


## arlena

> Kad već nitko nije, ja ću skuhati jednu finu  za sve nedjeljne spavalice pa se poslužite


hvala hvala evo pridružujem se , baš pijem jednu  :Smile:  i naravno ritual je da čitam rodu umjesto novina  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> hvala hvala evo pridružujem se , baš pijem jednu  i naravno ritual je da čitam rodu umjesto novina


isto  :Smile: 
čestitke novim trudnicama!
Nadam se da se vulkan danas vraća s lijepim vijestima s transfera  :fige:

----------


## mostarka86

> hvala hvala evo pridružujem se , baš pijem jednu  i naravno ritual je da čitam rodu umjesto novina


haha, ista sam...mislim  da smo sve mi lagano ovisne o rodi  :Smile: 
čestitke novim trudnicama, a ostalima, ponajviše betočekalicama želim svu sreću svijet  :Kiss:

----------


## maca papucarica

Pridruzujem se u ispijanju kavice, ja svoju rastezem vec 2 sata......
He, he, mene muz svako jutro pita : I, sta ima novo na Rodi?

----------


## nana0501

i ja pijuckam svoju kavicu u miru sama doma
maco imas pp

----------


## crvenkapica77

jutro   :Coffee: , evo turska   kavica  se  pije  sa mm   
i mene maco  muz svaki dan   pita  sta ima novog  na rodi   :Smile: 



svim  trudnicama  cestitam  !! :Very Happy: 
svima   u postupcima  sretno od  :Heart:  !!
i puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro drage moje i hvala na kavi!
Ja se ne mičem od mog espressa poslijednja dva sata (bojim se i brojati koja mi je to kava po redu, ali kad tako pašeeeeeee).

Tikki krasne vijesti i nadam se da FET neće niti trebati  :Heart: 
Ima li vijesti od Line?

Sad ću ja na brzinu popeglati listu da krenemo praznički sutra s novom  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

I evo nam je.... znate kod koga je knjiga žalbe....

Nova lista nam ide u srijedu kad nam se jave zadnje curke iz postupaka u rujnu, da zatvorimo ljetno-jesensku lisu trudnica i krenemo hrabro u nove pobjede. 
Svima želim puno hrabrosti i sreće, strpljenja našim betočekalicama  :Heart:  (a posebne vibrice našoj Bab, koja nije nigdje na listi  :Grin: ).

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Bubzi, PFC
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
musica, VV, 1.IVF

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)

SRPANJ (7)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)

RUJAN  (8) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
9.10. antesa, SD, IVF
10.10. nana0501, SD, 1. IVF 
 10.10. ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
15.10. butterfly101, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 2xsekundarni)
15.10. željkica, CITO, sekundarni (nakon 1xIVF)
16.10. Papiga.Capo, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xAIH)
19.10. arlena, VV, 1. AIH
19.10. ivanica86, IVF Centar, 1. AIH
19.10. pilek, Petrova, AIH
22.10. tikki, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH)
Vrci, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
7.10. vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET); 9.10. d13, VV, FET (nakon dobitnog postupka iz 2008.); Marnel, KBO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
7.10. Snekica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 9xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni); J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Evelyn73, SD; IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni); leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Bea, KBO, IVF; clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Helena5, Petrova, 1. IVF; Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu – ON HOLD; pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); bubaba, Cito, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) ; pilek, Petrova, AIH; , DaBaR, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; jejja, Ri, 1. AIH

 ON-GO  10. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
bubekica, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI; Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);  
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI); 
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF); 
jo1974, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xklomifen); 
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
kismet, PFC Prag
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
lberc, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
Marlen, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10 IVF/ICSI); 
Mayica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF;  
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
Sanda1977, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  
sirena28 1. AIH; 
Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF;  
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); 
Suzy.s, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

11/2012: ARIANM (VG), pirica  (VG), Cassie (Prag, Pronatal), corinaII (Cito);  Amy2004 (Petrova,  AIH); snupi (Petrova, IVF, nakon 1xIVF); Anabanana (Cito); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF); laky, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu);
12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), xena.mbk (Cito)
01/2013: Runa (Mb), Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova)
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
123beba, aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, La-tica, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo , prima, ptica1, renna , rimela , Rominka, Rose, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zelja, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## Moe

Hvala na listi BigBlue! Meni osobno je ovo najljepša lista _ever_!  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

> Ja se ne mičem od mog espressa poslijednja dva sata (bojim se i brojati koja mi je to kava po redu, ali kad tako pašeeeeeee).


Blago tebi...ja već 5 mjeseci nisam kavu popila...a prije trudnoće sam je pila puuuuuuno, sad mi nikako ne odgovara

----------


## clover

cure, da li je netko imao crvenilo na mjestu uboda veličine mandarine od cetrotide injekcije? malčice sam u panici...

----------


## J&D

juuhuhu nasla sam se!!!!! samo da nisam na popisu za punkciju uffffff ko ce to prezivjeti

----------


## J&D

e da hvala bigblue od <3

----------


## tetadoktor

*clover*, to je reakcija na pikanje sa cetrotideom. injiciraj ga sporo i obavezno prije upotrebe drži van frižidera barem pola sata. tako ćeš smanjiti mogućnost nastajanja crvenila. moje crvenilo i svrbež nije bilo veličine mandarine, alo je postojalo i obavezno reci dr za tu reakciju pri sljedećem pregledu

sretno od  :Heart:  u svakom slučaju

----------


## clover

> *clover*, to je reakcija na pikanje sa cetrotideom. injiciraj ga sporo i obavezno prije upotrebe drži van frižidera barem pola sata. tako ćeš smanjiti mogućnost nastajanja crvenila. moje crvenilo i svrbež nije bilo veličine mandarine, alo je postojalo i obavezno reci dr za tu reakciju pri sljedećem pregledu
> 
> sretno od  u svakom slučaju


hvala tetadoktor..bilo je vani cijeli dan, tako da nije od hladnoće...baš sam se uplašila...ne raste ali je dosta veliko i svrbi..uh...

----------


## J&D

curke jel mi moze koja reci kako ide postupak sa smrzlicima? tj. dali se opet uzimaju ljekovi! kada se vracaju eskimici itd.... nisam uspjela nigdje naci

----------


## vesnare

> curke jel mi moze koja reci kako ide postupak sa smrzlicima? tj. dali se opet uzimaju ljekovi! kada se vracaju eskimici itd.... nisam uspjela nigdje naci


ako su ti u pitanju zamrnute js - prati se folikulometrijom kad će biti ovulacija - TM da na taj dan svoj prilog, pa čekaš da ti jave kad će biti transfer, ako su pak smrznute oplođene js - isto se folikulometrijom prati ovulacija i jave ti kad je transfer. Dan nakon ovulacije uzimaš utriće, kao i kod prirodnog ciklusa - najčešće 3x1 i to je to. Dakle, nikakvih lijekova, ako imaš redovite ovulacije i OK ti je endić. Jedino odstupanje vezano za moguću punkciju folikula u tom ciklusu, a to zavisi od klinike do klinike.

----------


## vulkan

:Razz: Transfer obavljen,imamo jednu curu i jednog dečka i nadam se da če oba dvoje ostati samnom do kraja...betu vadim 25.10.
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## J&D

vesnare puno hvala, a vulkan sretnooo mazi busu i cuvaj bebice

----------


## PapigaCapo

BigBlue, ja sam u 3 ivf/icsi, al nije to sad nesto pretjerano bitno  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Vulkan držim fige za upravo taksv ishod ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nana0501

jutro  :Coffee:  a ja pijem caj jer od jucer mi je muka popodne

----------


## Moe

> jutro  a ja pijem caj jer od jucer mi je muka popodne


ho ho ho?  :Smile: 
a da sutra ideš napraviti betu?  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na kavi nana, iako tebi ne paše  :Wink: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se plusić na testu pretvori u krasnu troznamenkastu ß sutra  :Love: 

Šanse za imati dvaput lažno pozitivan test su low, low, low, a kako je cb stvarno osjetljiv, lako moguće da povuče ostatke boostera (ako si ga primila i ako je test rađen unutar 7 dana od transfera).

----------


## nana0501

bas sam to i planirala da sutra betu vadim  :Laughing:

----------


## nana0501

bb nije to onaj cb neho neki jeftiniji cb compakt a zadnja stoperica bila pred 12dana danas je 10dnt
lh trakica je full pozitivna i onaj testic sa neta tako da mislim da je to to
sad se samo molim da su se obje primile cvrsto

----------


## tikki

E cure, znam da mi je danas tek 2dnt, ali mene zanima koliko treba brevacidu (konkretno onom od 1,500) da se izluči iz tijela? Moram si piknuti jedan danas i jedan za vikend...

----------


## nana0501

tikki neznam ti zbilja ali svejedno i tu za tvoje mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## Gabi25

Tikki kažu cure nekih 5-6 dana da skroz izađe

----------


## BigBlue

Ovo bi ti trebalo pomoći tikki; mislim da si čak nakon 48 sati "slobodna" od boostera, naravno ovisi i o konstituciji/težini (nije da te pitam  :Wink: ), ali sačekaj puna 3 dana da budeš sigurna




Izvor: 
Bioavailability of hCG after intramuscular or subcutaneous injection in obese and non-obese women 
Carina C.W. Chan, Ernest H.Y. Ng, Maureen M.Y. Chan, Oi Shan Tang, Estella Y.L. Lau, William S.B. Yeung and Pak-chung Ho
Human Reproduction, Vol. 18, No. 11, 2294-2297, November 2003.

----------


## tikki

BB baš si zlato! Puno ti hvala.

----------


## Gabi25

BB može meni objašnjenje? Ja ne kužim, malo sam poglupila očito LOOOOL 
Zašto s lijeve strane samo do 600? i kako si ti zaključila da treba 48 sati?
A nisam plavusa hahahaaa

----------


## Snekica

tikki, treba mu toliko koliko tebi treba do vađenja ß  :Razz:  
vulkan sretno čuvanje! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mi smo se upravo vratili sa punkcije, dobili smo stanicu, samo nismo čekali da nam kaže je li zrela ili nije. Vibram si da je! U četvrtak bi po nekom pravilu trebao biti transfer. Nakon neznam koliko vremena folikul mi je bio na lijevom jajniku gdje i endometrioza, pa je i boljelo i krvarilo... Ma... sve za pozitivan ishod!

----------


## tikki

Snekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tulum u labu i uspješan transfer u četvrtak!

Gabi, ja sam si nekak protumačila da je do 600 jer su valjda piknuli xx brevacida, ali se kod ekstremnih mršavica više apsorbira a kod nas drugih valjda u startu budu manje iskorištenost.

Iako, moram priznati da mi je sneki dala za misliti  :Wink:  odlično sročeno! Samo je jedan problem, a to je da sam ja nestrpljivaaaa

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam negdje jednom pročitala da kad bi isle vaditi betu drugi dan nakon brevactida 1500 da bi ona iznosila oko 50. Jednom sam se čak i igrala s testovima nakon brevactida i crtica je stvarno bila jako blijeda. Pa me zato zbunjuje ovih 600. U svakom slučaju samo strpljivo tikki :Smile: 

Sneki vibram do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BigBlue

> BB može meni objašnjenje? Ja ne kužim, malo sam poglupila očito LOOOOL 
> Zašto s lijeve strane samo do 600? i kako si ti zaključila da treba 48 sati?
> A nisam plavusa hahahaaa


Jok draga moja, nisi ti plavuša, ja sam. Dodaj k tome još i trudničku stupidnost, pa onda je normalno da pitaš.

Ono što sam propustila napisati je kako je u ovoj studiji ženama administrirana injekcija hCG-a od 10000 IU i nakon davanja (jednom intramuskularno, jednom supkutano) ovo su dobivene vrijednosti ß.

Tikki je primila 15% vrijednosti od ove kontrolne na grafikonu, pa recimo da ima normalnu težinu, da je brevactide primila im, onda bi nakon 48h vrijednost bete bila najviše 37,5.

E sad mi reci jesi li skužila ono što pišem, da se ne zakopavam dublje   :Grin:

----------


## Gabi25

E sad kužim, i sad mi ima smisla :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

:Kiss:  već sam mislila da stvarno pišem bedastoće

kaj je najgore, kad je meni došao pozitivan test, nije mi ni u ludilu palo na pamet da pogledam tablicu (još se nije radilo o boosteru nego o štoperici, koja je primljena 13 dana prije testa), nego sam zvala okolo, ne shvaćajući da još nije pola 8 ujutro; još imam grižnju savjest i prema nekima našim forumašicama i prema doktoru  :Laughing:

----------


## mishica_zg

hej hej pridružujem se virtualnoj kavi kad mi prava ne paše  :Laughing: 

sneki~~~~za dobar tulum u labu  :Smile: 
nana.....sutra obavezno izvadi betu ~~~~ za veeeliki +  :Smile: 

a čekalice i pikalice samo lagano i bez stresa i bit će sve super  :Cool: 

a trudnice moje drage ja neznam kak vama...al kako mi je narastao osjet mirisa (osjećam se ko pas) tako mi se mozak isključio....totalna plavuša  :Laughing:

----------


## rozalija

sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za fantastičan tulum u labu. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

BigBlue, kapa do poda za listu  :Yes: 
Sneki, mislim na tebe  :Kiss:

----------


## Moe

> Ma... sve za pozitivan ishod!


Tako je! Samo pozitiva! Sretno!

----------


## Moe

> Transfer obavljen,imamo jednu curu i jednog dečka i nadam se da če oba dvoje ostati samnom do kraja...betu vadim 25.10.
> Sretno svima!!!


Sretno, i neka bude kako si sama želiš - jedna cura i jedan dečko!

----------


## J&D

curke kojeg se otprilike dana ide na punkciju s obzirom da mi je prvi put htjela bi se psihicki pripremiti...a dr je rekao da ne zna tocno... ma ne moram ni ja tocno znati samo otprilike! i kada se prestaju primati decapeptyli i gonali

----------


## BigBlue

Teško je predviđati jer ti je ovo prva stimulacija i sve ovisi kako reagiraš na terapiju, odnosno kako i koliko brzo sazrijevaju folikuli. Od 7, 8 dana će te pratiti uzv-om i eventualno korigirati terapiju, a možda te i pošalje vaditi estrogen (koji je indikator zrelosti js). Onda štoperica, nakon koje za 34-38 sati ide punkcija.

Na 3 gonala si, ili? Koji dan?

----------


## J&D

ne 7 dan po 2 gonala jedino sam prvi dan primila tri.... boji se doc. hiperstimulacije!

----------


## zubic.vila

Pišem s moba,pa se baš ne snalazim!
Čestitke na plusićima, uspješnim punkcijama i transferima!

----------


## zubic.vila

Ja evo muku mučim sa mučninom,nisam još povraćala,al svaki dan je sve gore!
I da još nema boli u d.jajniku,sve bi bilo super!
Ovako sam isprepadana,ne znam jel to normalno ili ne! Jed

----------


## mare41

zubić, šta te prepalo? pa šta nisu mučnine normalne :Smile: , kažu da beta koja raste muči...

----------


## zubic.vila

Ma,znam za mučnine,al ta bol trbuha. Sestra mi je 3 puta bila trudna,pa je ništa nije bolilo,pa sam se uspaničila! Jedva čekam uzv!

----------


## nana0501

draga mene stalno inesta boli jednostavno sam se iskljucila i ne mislim na to jer bi izludila. polako i opusteno do uzv

----------


## mishica_zg

> Ma,znam za mučnine,al ta bol trbuha. Sestra mi je 3 puta bila trudna,pa je ništa nije bolilo,pa sam se uspaničila! Jedva čekam uzv!


ništa se ne brini, ta bol je nekima samo kao presjecanje, nekima konstatna a neke je ni nemaju  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

vulkan, nek se cura i decko dobro uhvate za mamu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

nana0501, za krasnu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

tikki, još malo strpljenja, da se isplati čekanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Snekice, za dobar tulum! Sretno do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Ja evo muku mučim sa mučninom,nisam još povraćala,al svaki dan je sve gore!
> I da još nema boli u d.jajniku,sve bi bilo super!
> Ovako sam isprepadana,ne znam jel to normalno ili ne! Jed


Ne znam, ovo mi je prva trudnoća. Ali možda najbolje da nazoveš dr. ujutro i konzultiraš se s njom?
Koliko si beta-hcg nalaza radila? 2?
Kad ti je ultrazvuk?

----------


## zubic.vila

Izvadila sam 2 bete! 11.dnt 160; 13.dnt 310!
Doktorica je rekla da više ne trebam vaditi!

----------


## Moe

> Izvadila sam 2 bete! 11.dnt 160; 13.dnt 310!
> Doktorica je rekla da više ne trebam vaditi!


Ako je aspiracija bila iz desnog jajnika, možda to sad osjetiš.. 
Ujutro nazovi dr. vjerujem da ona ima neko objašnjenje. Mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti, vidjet ćeš, sve će biti OK.

----------


## zubic.vila

Je,aspiracija je bila desno! Vidjet ću sutra. Trebala bih na uzv 15.10. Ne znam kako ću do onda izdržat na poslu ove mučnine! Mislim da ću morati na prisilno bolovanje!

----------


## laky

Dobro vam jutro evo jedna  :Coffee:  za sve i saljem puno ~~~~~~~~.
Za koji sat sam konačno doma pa kod svoje dr po uputnice i polako pripreme za laparoskopiju.....Znate li nakon koliko vremena od laparo mogu na FET, prosli put sam sa postupkom čekala nekih pola godine a mislim da bi mogla ipak ranije.

----------


## Brunaa

laky jutro, hvala na kavici  :alexis: 
na tvoje pitanje mogu djelomično odgovoriti, ja sam odmah u sljedećem ciklusu išla na ITI i to na prijedlog dr.

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala laky na kavici; pridružujem se i ja sa svojom finom, mirišljavom, pravom.. 
Još dva dana do maksimirske forumske kavice i baš vas se veselim sve vidjeti; Bundek je bio taaaaako davno!

Danas je dan curki sa SD - dvije nam vade ß, pa *antesa* i *nana*  držimo  :fige:  za dobar rezultat (ajmo nana potvrditi taj plusić na testu!), a možda i *ljubav mamina* požuri jedan dan, pa su nam sve betočekalice sa SD na broju.

Javite nam novosti!


Lina, i od tebe čekamo pozitivne vijesti....................  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

> laky jutro, hvala na kavici 
> na tvoje pitanje mogu djelomično odgovoriti, ja sam odmah u sljedećem ciklusu išla na ITI i to na prijedlog dr.


Brunaaa, ti si išla na dijagnostičku laparoskopiju a Laky mi se čini ipak da ide na neki laparoskopski zahvat. Rekla bih iskreno bar 3 mjeseca a bojim se da bi Petrova i liječnici iz Petrove rekli pauza 6 mjeseci. Laky sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

auff idem ipak danas na transfer, od 8 komada danas 2, frka ih je valjda kaj će biti sutra

strah me jako, idem jedan normabel popiti i polako gore, cure trebam altgr+1

----------


## maca papucarica

*Lina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na stotu da mrvicama bude ljepse kod mame nego u labu!

----------


## Moe

> strah me jako, idem jedan normabel popiti i polako gore, cure trebam altgr+1


ajmo - možeš ti to, sjeti se dara koji ćeš dobiti za 8,5 mjeseci!  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## Moe

> Hvala laky na kavici; pridružujem se i ja sa svojom finom, mirišljavom, pravom..


Uživam u kavi! Nego, jel postoje neke studije i preporuke koliko trudnice smiju piti kava dnevno? 
Smanjila sam na 2 ali mi nedostaje, tj želja je jača nego ranije..

----------


## laky

> Brunaaa, ti si išla na dijagnostičku laparoskopiju a Laky mi se čini ipak da ide na neki laparoskopski zahvat. Rekla bih iskreno bar 3 mjeseca a bojim se da bi Petrova i liječnici iz Petrove rekli pauza 6 mjeseci. Laky sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala a sto god kazu slusat ću  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Uživam u kavi! Nego, jel postoje neke studije i preporuke koliko trudnice smiju piti kava dnevno? 
> Smanjila sam na 2 ali mi nedostaje, tj želja je jača nego ranije..


Moe procitaj ovdje http://www.roda.hr/article/read/kofein-i-trudnoca

----------


## laky

> Uživam u kavi! Nego, jel postoje neke studije i preporuke koliko trudnice smiju piti kava dnevno? 
> Smanjila sam na 2 ali mi nedostaje, tj želja je jača nego ranije..


ovo ne znam meni se u 8 tt kava odjednom zgadila da je do kraja trudnoće nisam popila

----------


## Moe

> Moe procitaj ovdje http://www.roda.hr/article/read/kofein-i-trudnoca


Super, hvala na linku.
Obzirom pijem espresso, znači smijem i 3-4 dnevno  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Samo da vas obavijestim da sam updejtala potpis  :Smile: 
Čini mi se da je 8 broj koji obilježava moj život  :Smile:  vezan je za datum i godinu rođenja, za datum vjenčanja, sada i za veličinu bete...

----------


## milasova8

> auff idem ipak danas na transfer, od 8 komada danas 2, frka ih je valjda kaj će biti sutra
> 
> strah me jako, idem jedan normabel popiti i polako gore, cure trebam altgr+1


lina šaljem hrpetinu pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer i dobitni postupak :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

linalena samo za tebe 100 x ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. mrvicama je puno, puno bolje kod tebe nego u labu  :Yes:  sretno!!!

----------


## bubekica

*nana0501* javlja da je beta 75.29!!! 
*linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> *nana0501* javlja da je beta 75.29!!!


divno! čestitam trudnici  :Smile:

----------


## dea84

linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Sretno svim curkicama!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~<

----------


## Ginger

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za sve nove trudnice


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve ostale, a pogotovo čekalice bete


*strategija* jeste stigli doma? kakvi su nalazi jetre?

*tiki_a* kak si ti? u kojoj fazi?

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## milasova8

[QUOTE=bubekica;2242567]*nana0501* javlja da je beta 75.29!!! 

čestitam!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

*linalena*  AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1 AltGr+1
trudnice moje, postoje i ove bez kofeina, samo neznam koliko su ok.
nana0501 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje! Čestitam!

----------


## Kadauna

linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer i pozitivnu betu, svim ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba.

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena evo i od mene~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnji transfer

----------


## žužy

*linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer!
*nana*,super za betu!

----------


## nana0501

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ linalena za transfer

----------


## linalena

hvala, hvala, uspjeh garantira ovoliko pozitive

ja trudna, jedna kompaktirana cc bebica i jedan usporen 8st fakin. 
otvorila sam bolovanje samo 3 dana - u petak i ponedjeljak ne radim, tako da sam do sljedećeg utorka fraj

pusa svima a ispričavam se svima koji su sada u postupku, jer ne pratim dovoljno. Ovaj postupak sam htjela čak niti objaviti ali eto, moraš s nekim podijeliti radost. 

glavno da  sam ujutro zamjesila tjesto za pužiče sa cimetom računajući da će transfer biti sutra. e sada se to tijesto ne odvostručilo nego upetorostručilo,  malo odmorim pa idem valjat

----------


## mare41

lina, sretno!
nana, čekamo duplanje i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

> hvala, hvala, uspjeh garantira ovoliko pozitive
> 
> ja trudna, jedna kompaktirana cc bebica i jedan usporen 8st fakin. 
> otvorila sam bolovanje samo 3 dana - u petak i ponedjeljak ne radim, tako da sam do sljedećeg utorka fraj
> 
> pusa svima a ispričavam se svima koji su sada u postupku, jer ne pratim dovoljno. Ovaj postupak sam htjela čak niti objaviti ali eto, moraš s nekim podijeliti radost. 
> 
> glavno da  sam ujutro zamjesila tjesto za pužiče sa cimetom računajući da će transfer biti sutra. e sada se to tijesto ne odvostručilo nego upetorostručilo,  malo odmorim pa idem valjat


linalena,neka se lijepo ugnjezde kod mamice :Smile: 

i malo off-jesu ti pužići za kavicu u četvrtak?

----------


## mare41

(osušit će se ili nestati do preksutra, valjajte noveeeeeee!)

----------


## nana0501

mozda se i ja pojavim ipak na toj kavici bas bi bilo super

----------


## mostarka86

linalena, sretno, čuvam fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~

nana, čestitam, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje

moe, čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću  :Kiss: 

ako sam nekoga izostavila, sorry...sretno svima, ma u kojoj god fazi da su...

----------


## Ginger

linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

kava- mene nije smetala niti u jednoj trudnoci, naprotiv, bas mi je pasala, i inace ju voooolim
pila sam obicno jednu do dvije, ali prave turske, velike salice
mislim da je prava kava bolji izbor od svih postojecih izvedenica
svatko treba za sebe odrediti....

----------


## Moe

> moe, čestitam ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću


Hvala! Ja još ne vjerujem  :Smile: 

Ako pogledamo tablice (betacharts) na
http://www.betabase.info/ 
ispada da nosim dvojke il trojke, prema prosječnim vrijednostima ß-hcg-a po danima poslije ovulacije tj punkcije.
kod mene je ovako:
14. dan nakon ovulacije/9. dan nakon transfera ß=188
18. dan nakon ovulacije/13. dan nakon transfera ß=1008

Ma jel ja to dobro gledam il sam luda?  :Laughing: 

Čak mi je i dr. rekla "jel vi to imate dvoje djece?  :Smile: " kad sam joj danas javila betu.
Postoji li neka tema za ovakve rasprave?  :Coffee:

----------


## Marlen

Linalena želim ti konačno sretan i pozitivan ishod ove naše borbe! Stvarno to zaslužuješ po svim 'zakonima'!

Svima puno uspjeha i pozitivnih     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Bye:

----------


## MalaMa

> Hvala! Ja još ne vjerujem 
> 
> Ako pogledamo tablice (betacharts) na
> http://www.betabase.info/ 
> ispada da nosim dvojke il trojke, prema prosječnim vrijednostima ß-hcg-a po danima poslije ovulacije tj punkcije.
> kod mene je ovako:
> 14. dan nakon ovulacije/9. dan nakon transfera ß=188
> 18. dan nakon ovulacije/13. dan nakon transfera ß=1008
> 
> ...



moe vjeruj, beta ne laže  :Smile: 
moguće je da je i samo jedna beba. bete su individualna stvar. moja je 14 dno bila 227, kasnije ju nisam vadila, ali na uzv vidljiva samo jedna gestacijska. imaš li blizanačke trudnoće u obitelji? uzv će ti sve otkriti. sretno!

----------


## Moe

> moe vjeruj, beta ne laže 
> moguće je da je i samo jedna beba. bete su individualna stvar. moja je 14 dno bila 227, kasnije ju nisam vadila, ali na uzv vidljiva samo jedna gestacijska. imaš li blizanačke trudnoće u obitelji? uzv će ti sve otkriti. sretno!


Hvala!
Baka je imala blizance. A ovo bi znači bili monozigotni ako jesu. Ne znam jel to "nasljedno".
No tvoja beta je bila i veća, tako da zasad neću dramiti, vidjet ćemo na ultrazvuku... Što god bude, sretna sam! 
Kad ti ideš na sljedeći ultrazvuk?

----------


## frka

linalena, milijun Altgr+1!!!!

Moe, čestitam! (moja je beta 9. ili 10.dnt bila oko 180, a jedna je beba. a i kod mene je transfer bio 3. dan tako da mi je beta zapravo bila još veća od tvoje. to se bebolinac dobro ugnijezdio!)

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!!!

nadam se da se vidimo na kavici u što većem broju (samo da mi curka ne zakuri ili nešto slično - šmrkava je zadnjih dana)...

----------


## Vrci

Curke, tu ima trudnica vidim, pa da pitam  - jel neka od vas imala kao simptom puno sline? Čitam na netu da to zna biti, mene ta prevelika "proizvodnja" sline totalno živcira. Da ne pričam da mi jutros bilo toliko zlo da sam skoro povraćala.
I tijekom dana mi zna doći dizanje želuca...

----------


## amyx

> Ma,znam za mučnine,al ta bol trbuha. Sestra mi je 3 puta bila trudna,pa je ništa nije bolilo,pa sam se uspaničila! Jedva čekam uzv!


Ja sam u 25 tt i još me uvijek nešto zna zabolit a sve je hvala Bogu ok

----------


## amyx

> Super, hvala na linku.
> Obzirom pijem espresso, znači smijem i 3-4 dnevno



Pa nemoj baš 3-4 dnevno s obzirom da je espresso baš jak ... probaj ostati na 2

----------


## J&D

vrci moja kuma i poznanica su slinile ko da im zubi rastu, ali najbolje je mozda ne gledati simptome.... po simtomima ja bi i sada bila trudna ( jos nisam ni punkciju obavila) a imala bi sigurno 34 djece! mene uvjek neki šoraju, cak i kad je muz na putu ja "trudna"! medutim u svakom slucaju to je suuuuuper znak i sigurna sam da je to to. u svakom slucaju drzim fige do neba! ali da slina je znak  :Wink:

----------


## BigBlue

Dakle.... odem u štrapac i vratim se na hrpu dobrih novosti  :Wink: 

Neka ih samo, pa da krenem redom:

Mojoj *Lini* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cijeli ekran vibrica da je ovo dobitan postupak; čekamo skupa s tobom (a ja te izljubim u četvrtak za dodatnu trudničku zarazu. btw, dolaziš s nerom, pa da ja svoju mrcinu povedem?)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Nana*, bravo! Sad vibramo za dobro duplanje i nadam se će te druge betočekalice sa SD slijediti. U svakom slučaju hvala što si razbila monotoniju na listi trudnica za rujan - svi mi nickovi počinju ili s M ili sa Z. Već sam se počela brinuti  :Grin: 

Eeee *Moe*, a da nisu tebi ipak šiknuli i drugu blasticu?  :Wink:  Šalim se, šalim, ali to je prekrasna beta. Kao što ti je i Frka rekla, bit će da se bebolina odmah primila za mamicu  :Heart:  Čestitam!

*Vrci*, nadam se da će ti se druge cure javiti, jer sam ja trudnica bez ikakvih simptoma (ok, osim šta će me se skoro kotrljati) i, ako baš ne gledaš kolače cijeli dan, moglo bi ovo biti simptomom trudnoće. Kad je ß?

Mojim "Riječankama", *Sneki & Vulkan*, za dobre rezultate uspješnih transfera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

Čestitke svim  curama sa velikim betama!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Ma beta je tek u srijedu, jer sam još danas primila booster.
Jutros mi je bilo užasno zlo (to prije boostera), a i sad mi se pomalo diže želudac. Slinu primjećujem zadnja 2-3 dana, od kad je kao prestalo jače probadanje i eventualno završila implantacija...

Ma čudno mi jer u prvom postupku sam isto primila i boostere i sve, i nije bilo takvih simptoma. A umor me iscrpljuje. Idem spavati u 23, budim se u 7. U 10 sam već za drugu rundu sna... Spavam popodne dva sata, danas sam se probudila u 17sati, i sad opet jedva držim oči otvorene... Koma

----------


## linalena

BB žao mi je Nera je na čuvanju kod "bake i dede" jer mi je ipak ovih dana 2 psa puno a sa nabrijanim belgijanerom nebi među komade
a kolače hmm možda i bude nekaj ak niš drugo kila čokolade

ja nisam dobila nikakve boostere već 3dnt decepeptyl. dalje sam na decortinu (kortikosteroid) i umjesto andola dosada od daanas fraxiparin

----------


## Snekica

BB, nadam se transferu u četvrtak! Voljela bih da vam se pridružim na kavi i kolačima, ali neće ići ovaj put! :Sad:

----------


## laky

> Brunaaa, ti si išla na dijagnostičku laparoskopiju a Laky mi se čini ipak da ide na neki laparoskopski zahvat. Rekla bih iskreno bar 3 mjeseca a bojim se da bi Petrova i liječnici iz Petrove rekli pauza 6 mjeseci. Laky sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


danas dobila info nakon lpsc minimalno 1+3 nakon mjesec kontrola pa postupak za 3 i idemo menopurima

----------


## snupi

ja imamo samo menopure i štopericu,30 kom. Prva 3 dana 5 komada,druga 3 dana i onda uvz pa da vidimo  dalje koja doza pocinjem sa 08.11.

----------


## snupi

ja sam bila na histero i laparo krajem 7. mjeseca a vec sam u 11. dobila termin za mpo. Radila sam laparo i histero u Petrovoj,laky kome ides na laparo?

----------


## Moe

> Eeee *Moe*, a da nisu tebi ipak šiknuli i drugu blasticu?  Šalim se, šalim, ali to je prekrasna beta. Kao što ti je i Frka rekla, bit će da se bebolina odmah primila za mamicu  Čestitam!


Hvala!  :Smile:  Ne moram ti ni reći da sam to isto pomislila za drugu blasticu  :Smile: 
Bilo je i vrijeme da se primi, predugo ju (jedva) čekamo!  :Smile: 
Samo neka tu i ostane, pazit ću je i mazit!

----------


## Moe

> Moe, čestitam! (moja je beta 9. ili 10.dnt bila oko 180, a jedna je beba. a i kod mene je transfer bio 3. dan tako da mi je beta zapravo bila još veća od tvoje. to se bebolinac dobro ugnijezdio!)


thnx!  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Hvala! Ja još ne vjerujem 
> 
> Ako pogledamo tablice (betacharts) na
> http://www.betabase.info/ 
> ispada da nosim dvojke il trojke, prema prosječnim vrijednostima ß-hcg-a po danima poslije ovulacije tj punkcije.
> kod mene je ovako:
> 14. dan nakon ovulacije/9. dan nakon transfera ß=188
> 18. dan nakon ovulacije/13. dan nakon transfera ß=1008
> 
> ...



moja je beta 17. dan nakon punkcije bila 732 a 19. dan nakon punkcije 1459.... vjerojatno bih mislila da nosim dvojke da nisam znala da smo imali samo jedan embrio za transfer.... no postoji uvijek mogućnost jednojajčanih blizanaca s jednim embrijem :Yes:  

  sretno Moe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BigBlue

Dobro jutro i poslužite se prvom ranojutarnjom kavicom  :Coffee: 

Za naše trudnice koje sada ne podnose kavu, malo utjehe da može i gore  :Smile: 

I danas su nam betočekalice sa SD aktualne, curke javite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala BB, bas pase!!!!


ipak da podsjetim sve da je sutra u Maksimiru od 5 popodne ona prava kava pa dodjite u sto vecem broju!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Dobro jutro! Kavica ti je baš fina! A što tek miriiiiiiišiiiii! Mmmmmm! 
Cure, ajmo te bete na sunce!

----------


## Moe

O dobro jutro. Želim prekrasne bete svima koji čekaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Meni kava nevjerojatno paše, ali eto, potrudit ću se ne piti više od 2 dnevno, zato vam sada šaljem ovu jutarnju *kavicu*!

----------


## vesnare

*Moe* bravo za predivnu betu i jedva čekamo srčeko :Very Happy: ili dva :Laughing: 
*Snekice* držim fige za uspješan transfer i uskoro lijepu betu :Smile: 
mi jučer odradili transfer jednog odličnog embrija iz sekundarnog IVF-a na CITO i rezultat za 14 dana (neće moći prije, jer je transfer bio 3. dan i imam u ponedjeljak primiti još jedan brevactide)

----------


## zubic.vila

Riješena moja dilema! Jutros sam otišla kod svog ginekologa. Bebica je u maternici, a na desnom jajniku cista 4x4cm. Odatle bol desno!
Kaže da to nije ništa,da će se početi smanjivati!

----------


## sejla

> Curke, tu ima trudnica vidim, pa da pitam  - jel neka od vas imala kao simptom puno sline? Čitam na netu da to zna biti, mene ta prevelika "proizvodnja" sline totalno živcira. Da ne pričam da mi jutros bilo toliko zlo da sam skoro povraćala.
> I tijekom dana mi zna doći dizanje želuca...


Vrci, kod mene ti je bilo jako izraženo slinjenje (i sad još uvijek često). Teške mučnine su mi počele negdje tri tjedna nakon transfera....
Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrci

Jos uvijek slinim. Vratili mi se grcevi, plus probavni problemi.
Uzivam :D al nek nije uzalud

----------


## sejla

Da, i umor itekako, mogla sam prespavati cijele dane da sam htjela.....

----------


## Moe

> mi jučer odradili transfer jednog odličnog embrija iz sekundarnog IVF-a na CITO i rezultat za 14 dana (neće moći prije, jer je transfer bio 3. dan i imam u ponedjeljak primiti još jedan brevactide)


Bravo vesnare, to je ljubav prema djeci!  :Smile:  idemo vibrice za uspješan transfer! 
~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Riješena moja dilema! Jutros sam otišla kod svog ginekologa. Bebica je u maternici, a na desnom jajniku cista 4x4cm. Odatle bol desno!
> Kaže da to nije ništa,da će se početi smanjivati!


Važno da si uklonila svoje sumnje i nedoumice. I da je beba super  :Smile:  Drž se!

----------


## mishica_zg

lina i ostale čekalice bete ~~~~~~ za velike brojčeke  :Smile: 
nana...točno sam i mislila da neče trebati lijekovi  :Smile:  za debelo duplanje ~~~
moe....predivna beta....možda i dupla neka se samo dobrano dupla  :Smile: 

ostalima sva sreća ovog svijeta da što prije stignete na listu trudnica i popravite taj prosjek slova m  :Smile: 

a kava....ne nikakva, pa ni čaj...samo vodica paše  :Smile: 
al svejedno jedna virtualna c(_)

----------


## Vrci

> Da, i umor itekako, mogla sam prespavati cijele dane da sam htjela.....


Samo sto ja sad imam problema s nocnim spavanjem. Cesta budenja, rano sam spremna za svijet. A onda popodne pad.



Curkama sa plusom cestitam,nama zelim jednaku sudbinu  :Wink:

----------


## Moe

> moe....predivna beta....možda i dupla neka se samo dobrano dupla


Hvala ti trudnice  :Smile: 
Kad ideš na UZV? Kako se osjećaš?

----------


## mishica_zg

> Hvala ti trudnice 
> Kad ideš na UZV? Kako se osjećaš?


u petak imam prvi UVZ  :Smile:  jedva čekam da čujemo srčeko  :Smile: 
a osjećam se predivno uz kantu koja je moj najbolji frend, i da ne zaboravim komadić kruha i obavezna čaša vode  :Smile: 
ludnica....nadam se da ću se toga sječati sa smješkom  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

i ja se pridruzujem kukanju oko mucnima i kako mi nista ne pase

----------


## nana0501

ja napokon otkrila nesto sto mi pase finimini juha krem pileca jedino jelo do sad od kojeg mi se zeludac nije okrenuo za 180 picim u trgovinu popodne po još da imam i još su na akciji po 1,90kn  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> u petak imam prvi UVZ  jedva čekam da čujemo srčeko 
> a osjećam se predivno uz kantu koja je moj najbolji frend, i da ne zaboravim komadić kruha i obavezna čaša vode 
> ludnica....nadam se da ću se toga sječati sa smješkom


sretno na UZVu i obavezno javi ovdje novosti




> i ja se pridruzujem kukanju oko mucnima i kako mi nista ne pase


dakle i mene to isto čeka kroz koji dan..
ma neka, nema veze  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jedva čekam te mučnine  :Grin: 

Mishice za hrabro malo srčeko  :Smile: 

Vrci, nadam se da su to pravi trudnički simptomi i meni se stalno spavalo, a što sam bila živčana... ajme  :Smile: 

Svima šaljem puno vibrica za sve što vam trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Trudnice, čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Bubi, kako prolazi pikanje? Je li gužva u čekaonici kod našeg dr?

Nadam se da i ja krećem u akciju slijedeći ciklus  :Cekam:

----------


## nana0501

moe mozda te i zaobidu mucnine mene su u prvoj t samo mi je 2-3 puta bilo mucno a ni jednom nisam povracala

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Trudnice, čestitam 
> 
> Bubi, kako prolazi pikanje? Je li gužva u čekaonici kod našeg dr?
> 
> Nadam se da i ja krećem u akciju slijedeći ciklus


Za sada je sve ok, napredujemo lagano, jučer smo povećali dozu na 3 gonala  :Smile: 
A u čekaonici, standardno.. Tu i tamo gužva, ali brzo on to rješava  :Smile: 
Kad ti startaš? Mene je to iščekivanje ubijalo...

----------


## MalaMa

Bubimitka ~~~~ za lijepe folikule  :Smile: 
Mishica sretno na uzv, znam da sitno brojiš.
Nama je danas na uzv jedno malo srečeko kucalo.  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Malama cestitam za srceko

----------


## Moe

> Nama je danas na uzv jedno malo srečeko kucalo.


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## laky

> ja sam bila na histero i laparo krajem 7. mjeseca a vec sam u 11. dobila termin za mpo. Radila sam laparo i histero u Petrovoj,laky kome ides na laparo?


u Mostaru kod dr Hallera iz Rijeke sa dr iz Mostara

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mala ma, bravo za srčeko  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> Nama je danas na uzv jedno malo srečeko kucalo.


 :Klap:  prekrasno :Smile:  samo uživaj u trudnoći..  :Very Happy:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozdrav cure

Ne javljam se bas cesto, al stalno citam. Danas mi je 5dnt i napuhana sam totalno. Nadam se da je to simptom. A i slinjenje stslno spominjete. Hm hm

----------


## Snekica

MalaMa čestitam na  :Heart:  neka kucka dugo dugo! 
PapigaCapo vidim i tipfelere... sretno!

----------


## lberc

MalaMa suped za srčeko...nemrem si zamislit kakav je to nevjerojatan osjećaj..

----------


## BigBlue

Završavamo rujansku listu s 11 trudnica; još jednom čestitke* ljubav maminoj* za sjajnu betu!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za rekordni listopad!  :Heart: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (7)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (11) 
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
15.10. željkica, CITO, sekundarni (nakon 1xIVF)
16.10. Papiga.Capo, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xAIH)
17.10. Vrci, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
17.10. Marnel, KBO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
19.10. arlena, VV, 1. AIH
19.10. ivanica86, IVF Centar, 1. AIH
19.10. pilek, Petrova, AIH
19.10. vesnare, Cito, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xFET, 1xsekundarni)
22.10. tikki, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
25.10. vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH)
n/a antesa, SD, IVF

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
11.10. Snekica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 9xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni); 11.10. pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 12.10. d13, VV, FET (nakon dobitnog postupka iz 2008.)
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
12.10. lberc, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (punkcija)
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Evelyn73, SD; IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni); leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Bea, KBO, IVF; clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Helena5, Petrova, 1. IVF; Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF); jo1974, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xklomifen); Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF;  J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu – ON HOLD; bubaba, Cito, AIH (nakon 1xAIH) ; pilek, Petrova, AIH; , DaBaR, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; jejja, Ri, 1. AIH

 ON-GO  10. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
bubekica, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI; Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);  
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI); 
hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF); 
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
kismet, PFC Prag
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
Marlen, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10 IVF/ICSI); 
Mayica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF;  
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
Sanda1977, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  
sirena28 1. AIH; 
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); 
Suzy.s, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

11/2012: ARIANM (VG), pirica  (VG), Cassie (Prag, Pronatal), corinaII (Cito);  Amy2004 (Petrova,  AIH); snupi (Petrova, IVF, nakon 1xIVF); Anabanana (Cito); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF); grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), xena.mbk (Cito)
01/2013: Runa (Mb), Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova)
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
123beba, aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, inada, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, La-tica, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, maca papucarica, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, Rose, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## s_iva

MalaMa čestitam na  :Heart: 

Bubi, ja se nadam da će me ugurati u postupak u 11 mj, ali prije toga moramo obaviti kontrolni pregled da vidimo jesam li spremna.

----------


## DaBaR

Ovaj mj.ništa od ivf možda u 11...nadam se..
sretno svima..

----------


## milasova8

Imamo jos jednu rujansku trudnicu :Smile: 
Antesa sa SD ima pozitivnu beru- 105!!!
Cestitam Antesa od srca!!!!
SD nam je pun rujanskih trudnica,nadam se samo da ce se niz nastaviti :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Primjetih tipfeler-betu,a ne beru..ali razumjeli smo se sigirno :Smile:

----------


## linalena

listaa je super, ne znam u kojem aspektu mi se više sviđa, broj trudnica, broj postupaka = više postupaka više trudnica

a ja zaboravila reć da ću vaditi betu 22.10

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo i mene! Da objavim betu dok me jos drze adrenalin, serotonin i ostali hormoni srece, a prije nego sto me obuzmu brige sto ce biti dalje...
Daklem, 13 dpo 120, 19 dpo 2902. 
Ponovno spontana trudnoca, koja ce, nadam se, ovaj put zavrsiti sponta:im PORODOM  :fige: 
Cestitam friskim trudnicama!

----------


## kiki30

MalaMa čestitam na srčeku  :Very Happy: 
maca papučarice,čestitke na lijepoj beti i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
linalena za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BigBlue

Čestitke maca!
Za prekrasnu trudnoću do kraja i da te još dugo pere seratonin  :Wink:   :pivo: 
Jesu li u Splitu počeli crpiti neku novu vodu iz Jadra kad imamo invaziju spontanih trudnoća?!


Imamo li još koju inkognitušu, spontanu, neplaniranu trudnicu?
Ajmo komadi, istinu na vidjelo! 

Ionako nam je lista nakon 3,5 sata out of date, pa može čekati još malo  :Grin:

----------


## željkica

ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Klap: 


> Evo i mene! Da objavim betu dok me jos drze adrenalin, serotonin i ostali hormoni srece, a prije nego sto me obuzmu brige sto ce biti dalje...
> Daklem, 13 dpo 120, 19 dpo 2902. 
> Ponovno spontana trudnoca, koja ce, nadam se, ovaj put zavrsiti sponta:im PORODOM 
> Cestitam friskim trudnicama!

----------


## kitty

maca papucarica čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ovaj put školski do kraja  :Very Happy: !
čestitke svim novim trudnicama, betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete a tužnicama  :Love: !

----------


## mare41

Antesa i maca, čestitkeeeee!

----------


## Moe

> Antesa i maca, čestitkeeeee!


I od mene! Bravo!
I mogu reći bravo za SD!  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Antesa čestitam!

Snekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer sutra!

----------


## M@tt

Antesa i maca čestitam od srca!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Antesa i maco papucarice, čestitam od srca!

Snekice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer!

----------


## frka

cure, čestitam od srca!

maco, milijun AltGr+1 za školsku do kraja!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Dobro jutro drage moje, evo saljem vam jednu kavicu iz termosice (vozimo se na folikulometriju pa nemam drugaciju)  :Wink: 
Posluzite se   :Coffee:

----------


## Brunaa

*Bubimitka81* svaka čast, ideš na folikulometriju i sebi tak radiš finu atmosferu! Hvala na kavici i sretno!

Novim trudnicama čestitke!

----------


## milasova8

> Dobro jutro drage moje, evo saljem vam jednu kavicu iz termosice (vozimo se na folikulometriju pa nemam drugaciju) 
> Posluzite se


bubi hvala na kavici,baš paše u ovo pospoano(barem meni) jutro..

----------


## milasova8

maco skačem sto puta od sreće na spontanoj trudnoći  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

želim mirnu trudnoću do kraja

----------


## tetadoktor

Sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Antesa i maca čestitam od srca!!!


cestitke i od mene   !!!   :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Antesa i maca čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,uživajte cure!

----------


## hrki

Danas samo počeli sa pikanjem,baš sam sretna :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,nadam se lijepom završetku.Sve curke koje se liječe na VV ,želim samo potvrditi informaciju da su licencu dobili i počeli su sa stimuliranim postupcima.
Puuusa svima.

----------


## nana0501

moja ß 13dnt 166.30

----------


## Šiškica

nana čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

> moja ß 13dnt 166.30


Divno! Sva sam se naježila, baš kao da sam svoju betu saznala. Čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Pozdrav!!!
Evo i mene k vama, pratim vas dugo pa odlucila da vam se i ja javim,jer sam i ja u cekanju i iscekivanju
Punkciju radila 25.09.12
Transfer 27.09.12
Betu bi trebala sutra vadit

Cestitke svim trudnicama

----------


## mare41

nana, čestitam!
lottos, sretno sutra? u kojoj klinici si bila?

----------


## LOTTOS

U IVF CENTRU
HVALA, jos samo danas da izdrzim
 :Very Happy:

----------


## LOTTOS

Hvala puno,jos da danas izdrzim  :Very Happy:  
Bila sam u IVF CENTRU

----------


## xena.mbk

LOTTOS dobro nam došla i bog da već sutra se priključila listi trudnica!!

*nana0501, maca papučarica, antesa* čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~ školski do kraja!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## LOTTOS

Bila sam u IVF CENTRU
jos danas cu izdrzat, makar imam svih mogucih simptoma, vjerojatno samo u glavi,  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  osim sto me cijelo vrijeme boli kao da cu dobiti

----------


## Snekica

> LOTTOS dobro nam došla i bog da već sutra se priključila listi trudnica!!
> 
> *nana0501, maca papučarica, antesa* čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~ školski do kraja!!!!!


*X*
Prijavljujem se na listu čekalica bete 30.10. Dobili smo jednu 6-st mrvu na povjerenje  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

cure samo kratki jupijeeee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za sve krasne vijesti

a ja čekam mm da mi spiči decepeptyl (valjda će to ublažitti ovo sjevanje jajnika) pa na kavicu jurim  :ulje: (bez kolača iako sam čitav dan gledala Masterchef US)

----------


## Sonja29

čestitam svim novim trudnicama a čekalicama koje čega šaljem ogromne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Matt kakvo je stanje kod vas?

----------


## snupi

Čestitke curke!!

----------


## beilana

Cestitke novim trudnicama
Vidim sve muku mucite s mucninama. Meni jedino bude muka ujutro kad zube perem a ostalo vrijeme ni ne znam da sam T. 
Cak mi ponekad malo zal da sam ono bez simptoma vec 2-3 tjedna a sve je bilo ok prije tjedan dana na uzv pa znam da buba napreduje. Osim cice-one su jedini simptom jer bole i jaaaako su osjetljive

----------


## vesnare

*Antesa*, *Maca* i *Nana* čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Snekica držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

> *Antesa*, *Maca* i *Nana* čestitke 
> Snekica držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X Veliki potpis na gore navedeno!

----------


## LOTTOS

Ne kuzim zasto se moje poruke ne vide

----------


## tetadoktor

*Sneki*, i ovdje navijam za uspjeh  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

*LOTTOS*, prvih 10ak poruka idu kod admina na provjeru pa ti zato kasne postovi a ne možeš niti primati niti slati privatne poruke, nakon toga je sve ok 

dobro nam došao/la!

----------


## ježić

Snekice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Runa

čestitke svima i od mene, i nek se trend nastavi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mishica_zg

opa trend se nastavlja  :Smile: 
~~~~~svima i trudnicama i čekalicama i pikalicama  :Smile: 
neka nastavi tako dobro do poroda  :Kiss:

----------


## mishica_zg

htjedoh reči neka nastavi tako dobar trend zatrudnjivanja i dalje i da traje sve do poroda  :Smile: 

sorry....al postala sam totalno glupa plavuša....kao ona iz viceva  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Snekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca i veliku betu 30  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Matt kakvo je stanje kod vas?


Sonja ja ti u inozemstvu, vračam se tek za Božić doma i onda čemo vidjet šta i kako dalje. Vjerojatno u postupak u siječnju ako bude sve u redu. Nadam se... Draga je rekla da trebamo pauzu, a i pametno je to, financijski isto više nismo mogli nikako.  :Sad:  Divim se tebi i tvojoj upornosti, kad god če nam doći da odustanemo samo ču doći tu na forum i pročitati tvoj potpis.... 

Hvala na pitanju  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Jutro. Ne znam najti vibrice na mob al vam svima danas želim uspješne punkcije,transfere,dogovore,velikebete
Evo mi na putu za zagreb..nadam se da bumo ulovili jednu lijepu stanicu..ako ne bude drugi put.

----------


## milasova8

Dobro jutro svima uz finu,mirisnu kavicu :Smile: 
Ja moram prijaviti dolazak M. tako d sam od sutra pikalica :Smile:  jupiiii

----------


## Bab

milasova, bravo za M...sad ti želim mirno pikanje i da te hormoni uopće ne šornu...ma budeš ti to odradila ko velika. Kad si na UZV-U?

----------


## milasova8

Hvala draga Bab..nadam se samo da necu podivljat :Smile:  i da cu si uspjesno davati pikice
U srijedu sam gore na prvom UZV-6dc

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
*snekica, tikki* saljem puno zagrljaja i pozitive!
*LOTTOS*  :fige:  za veliku betu!
*milasova8* ocito je jucerasnja kavica potjerala m, super da kreces!
svim cekalicama bete zelim da vam vrijeme sto prije prodje!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Milasova napokon da i ti kreećeš pa da i mi tebe malo bodrimo  :Smile: 
Sretnoooooo!!!

----------


## Marlen

Dobro jutro svima! U ova tmurna i prohladna jutra pašu topli napitci, pa tko je za cacao, ja kuham  :Coffee: 

Iberc za tvoju stanicu iz koje će nastati novi život + junak tvog mm za zdravu i sretnu trudnoću- želi ti svim srcem i snagom~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Snekica, tikki i linalena~~~~~~~~~~~~ da trbuščići rastu i rastu i male bebe u njima da narastu velike  :Dancing Fever: 
Milasova8 meni je najlakše od svega bilo se pikati, za sve ostalo sam umirala od straha. Samo hrabro do pobjede!
Bubimitka81 za lijepe, kvalitetne i rastuće folikule~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Crvenkapica, Bab, Mare41, Matt, bubekica, Brunaa, tetadoktor, kiki30 i sve ostale trudilice (i one koje sam slučajno nenemjerno zaboravila)~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj kraj godine donese ispunjenje te jedne najveće neuslišane želje  :Heart:  :Dancing Fever: 

Pere me neki pozitivan film! (kao i uvijek na početku....) U nedjelju zovem hoće li biti transfera u ponedjeljak (idemo na blastice)!

----------


## Bab

Marlen, hvala na lijepim željama :Smile: 

Vidim da si i ti maratonka, pa ti/vam želim da ovaj 10-ti postupak bude pravi BINGO i da Vam donese jednu proljetno-ljetnu mirišljavu bebu

----------


## Snekica

Marlen, šta drugo nego sve potpisati, stvarno si si dala truda! 
Bab, ajde da nam taj 12. pokušaj ne bude samo pokušaj već uspjeh!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bab

Joj Sneki moja, ja bum dala sve od sebe...al kaj kad nije skoro ništ u mojim rukama... :Undecided: 

jel ti odbrojavaš?? Kako si mi?

----------


## Snekica

odbrojavam 1.dnt, još samo 18 dana do bete  :Laughing:  
Ja sam ovaj put dala minimalno, pa ćemo vidjeti (užasno zvuči, ali šta ću?!)

----------


## lberc

Marlen i ja moram zvati u nedjelju ujutro da vidim jel se stanica oplodila i ak bude transfer u ponedjeljak...inače ova mi je punkcija bila tak bolna da sam se i malo cmizdrila a bila je samo jedna stanica,nisam nikad plakala ni kad ih je bilo više...danas sam baš neka cmizdravica

----------


## Bab

Sneki....go girl...bude to veeeeliiika ß, do zagreba mi miriši  :Smile: 

Iberc, sretno draga...žao mi je da je bolilo, al nakon et-a budeš sve zaboravila.

----------


## milasova8

hvala vam cure do neba :Smile:  

svima šaljem brdo pozitivnih vibrica za sve što treba,držim palčeve :fige:  svima koji su u postupku da dočekaju svoje pozitivne bete..

----------


## milasova8

evo,dobila P.sutra ujutro na vađenje krvi i ako progesteron bude ok,krećem s pikanjem..ako ne,onda niš od pikica..
čudan im je bio taj nalaz kad sam im nosila sve papire jer ja nisam znala koji dc sam ga vadila,nikak se nisam mogla sjetit pa valjda zato moram ponavljati..

----------


## LOTTOS

evo curke, javljam vam moja beta je 4,0
:-(:-(:-(
doktorica u suncu gdje sam vadila betu kaze to je sama granica, kao da je 3,99 onda nebi bilo pozitivno a ovako mozda, ponovi u pon
a moj dok kaze mala beta nije uspijelo , prekini terapiju i ako ne dobijes M ponovi betu u pon,
ja planiram svakako ponoviti betu u pon, ali nebi prekidala sa utricima pa makar do pon.
jel zna netko gdje se moze vadit beta u nedjelju osim u bolnicama

----------


## maca papucarica

*Lottos*, zao mi je  :Sad: 
Mislim da trebas napraviti kako ti je tvoj dr rekao. Ako nastavis sa utricima, mogu ti odgoditi M pa ces se uzalud nadati, a beta je stvarno mala (mozda booster?)

----------


## Moe

> jel zna netko gdje se moze vadit beta u nedjelju osim u bolnicama


Probaj sutra u nekom drugom laboratoriju?
Ja sam bila u Salzeru. Vidim da rade subotom.

----------


## LOTTOS

hvala, 
ja bi trebala po PS-u dobiti danas ili sutra, dali mogu odmah u novi postupak ili ....

----------


## LOTTOS

> Probaj sutra u nekom drugom laboratoriju?
> Ja sam bila u Salzeru. Vidim da rade subotom.


sutra mogu i u suncu ali sam mislila ono kao svaki drugi dan raste pa pošto sam bila danas onda u nedjelju cisto da vidim dal raste ili pada

----------


## LOTTOS

nebih odustajala odmah to mi i moja seka kaze, ona je bila na insiminaciji i isto joj prva beta bila ful niska, 16 pa je ponavljala par puta, cak je od doktora tek sad saznala a sad je u 5 mj trudnoce, da je mislio da nije uspijelo jer se cak, dva tjedna nakon bete, ni na ultrazvuku nije nis vidjelo, isla je mjesec dana svaki tjedan i tek se cetvrti put vidjelo

----------


## Moe

> sutra mogu i u suncu ali sam mislila ono kao svaki drugi dan raste pa pošto sam bila danas onda u nedjelju cisto da vidim dal raste ili pada


A možda rade i u nedjelju, jesi li pitala.
Najbolje je da se strpiš do ponedjeljka, ako je moguće?

----------


## 123beba

Lottos, žao mi je... nadam se da će se dogoditi čudo pa da ipak beta u pon. bude bolja...

Ja se pridružujem ovom odbrojavanju po prvi put jer nam je ovo prvi postupak u koji smo krenuli... Nažalost, ranije se nisam imala čemu nadati... Uglavnom, držite fige da stimulacija prođe dobro i da idući tjedan mogu službeno prijeći u odbrojavanje svoja 2 tjedna do bete...  :Smile:  Danas mi je 6. dan stimulacije pa se nadam sredinom tjedna na punkciju.  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Lottos nadam se najboljem

----------


## beilana

Cure juce sam popodne zaboravila popit 2 duphastona a sad sam na papiru vidjela dost rozog. Jel moguce da je od toga? Kaj da radim?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

koji ti je dan?
mozda implantacijsko?
mislimda bas nije potpuni kolaps ako ne popijes 2 tablete
koliko si zakasnila?

----------


## beilana

Danas sam 8+2 trudna. I vec sam bila u bolnici radi tog roskastog al ispalo je da ga je ureaplazma izazvala. Mozda je se nisam rjesila sa sumamedom....

----------


## Brunaa

> Danas sam 8+2 trudna. I vec sam bila u bolnici radi tog roskastog al ispalo je da ga je ureaplazma izazvala. Mozda je se nisam rjesila sa sumamedom....


*beilana* kakav je daljnji plan po pitanju ureaplsme?  :fige:

----------


## beilana

> *beilana* kakav je daljnji plan po pitanju ureaplsme?


Dobili smo sumamed jednokratno mm i ja. Prije nekih 10 dana. U utorak sam na kontroli pa cu rec da ponovi briseve

----------


## tikki

Milasova nadam se da ćesve bitiok i da krečeš s pikicama  :Smile:  držim fige!!!!  :Smile: 
Beilana jel stalo to roskasto?

----------


## mishica_zg

upadam....sorry al samo da javim imamo jedno ultra brzo kucajuće  :Heart: 
jao koji osjećaj kad to vidite....neopisivo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikki

Bravo mishica za maleno  :Heart:

----------


## inada

cure oprostite na upadu, pripremamo se za ivf,u dugom sam protokolu.5.10. mi je bio 21 dc i tada sam popila zadnju tabletu diane 35,i od tada sam na decapeptylu danas je evo već 7 dana prošlo a ja još nisam dobila M da mogu krenuti s gonalima. malo sam tražila po netu i vidim da su cure obićno dobivale M odmah nakon kontracepcije ili eventualno u roku 5dana, a meni je danas 7-8 dana a nema je ni na vidiku

----------


## laky

jutro drage moje evo jedna

----------


## laky

jutro drage moje evo jedna  :Coffee:  za sve.Kod mene cijelu noć neka tupa bol tako da s nestrpljenjem isčekujem lpsc i nadam se da ću bar jedno vrijeme biti mirna.Jos 40 minuta na poslu pa polako doma šmizli ,mrzim ove noćne smjene samo jer smo razdvojene

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro i hvala laky na kavi!

Ako ne moraš na posao, sjajno je popiti kavu zamotana u dekicu, dok je vani poplava. Još bi mogla i zakunjati rundu  :Grin:  I još da neka dobra duša donese novine, uh... 

Malo sam štrajkala zadnja 2, 3 dana, pa vas idem čitati, da imamo novu listu.




> cure oprostite na upadu, pripremamo se za ivf,u dugom sam protokolu.5.10. mi je bio 21 dc i tada sam popila zadnju tabletu diane 35,i od tada sam na decapeptylu danas je evo već 7 dana prošlo a ja još nisam dobila M da mogu krenuti s gonalima. malo sam tražila po netu i vidim da su cure obićno dobivale M odmah nakon kontracepcije ili eventualno u roku 5dana, a meni je danas 7-8 dana a nema je ni na vidiku


Ja bi sačekala do utorka, srijede i, ako do onda ne bi dobila menzes, otišla na uzv. Vjerojatno je reakcija na hormone, ali može biti ili cista ili (što se meni dogodilo, pa sam dobila 3 tjedna kasnije) da usprkos kontracepciji ovuliraš. Ne prekidaj supresiju!

----------


## lberc

laky,hvala za kavicu
nisam baš u toku tko je u kojoj fazi,pa evo malo kolektivnih~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve
ja jedva čekam sutra pola 10,da vidim jel se moja stanica oplodila...joj nadam se da bude

----------


## nana0501

Jutro ja se probudila sa mucninom
Bas koma pocetak dana
Idem si skuhat caj

----------


## Muma

> cure oprostite na upadu, pripremamo se za ivf,u dugom sam protokolu.5.10. mi je bio 21 dc i tada sam popila zadnju tabletu diane 35,i od tada sam na decapeptylu danas je evo već 7 dana prošlo a ja još nisam dobila M da mogu krenuti s gonalima. malo sam tražila po netu i vidim da su cure obićno dobivale M odmah nakon kontracepcije ili eventualno u roku 5dana, a meni je danas 7-8 dana a nema je ni na vidiku


*inada* ja bih ti savjetovala da zoveš svoju mpo kliniku i pitaš! Dogodilo se i mojoj prijateljici i doktor je rekao da nipošto ne smije početi s gonalima dok ne dobije M (a ona je već lupila jedan) (na kraju je ispala sreća jer je bila trudna pa zato nije dobila)...možda da napraviš test i onda odmah zovi prije nego počneš dalje?

----------


## Moe

> upadam....sorry al samo da javim imamo jedno ultra brzo kucajuće 
> jao koji osjećaj kad to vidite....neopisivo


 :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:

----------


## milasova8

Mishica- cestitam na srceku :Smile:  sigurno je predivan osjecaj vidjeti malo kuckajuce srce.. Zelim ti da uzivas u svakom danu trudnoce :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Mishice, čestitam na srčeku...uživajte do kraja.

Milasova, je, predivan je osjećaj vidjeti tu malu treperavu točkicu na ekranu...ali budeš uskoro i sama doživila tu čaroliju.
Btw, jesi ti danas vadila krv? Kad su rezultati?
Držim fige da bu sve ok i da se kreneš bockat.

Inada, meni uvijek kad sam na decapeptylima M kasni i do tjedan dana i meni je moj dr rekao da je to normalno. Ali ako baš pređe tjedan da onda dođem na uzv. Tako da bi ja na tvom mjestu u ponedjeljak , kak su ti i cure rekle prvo pišnula jedan test, pa ako je negativan otišla na pregled.
Nadam se da je ipak sve ok i da to tvoji živci rade.

A sad idem popit onu finu kavicu koju nam je laky skuhala dok se još nije skroz ohladila. 
Pusa svima

----------


## Snekica

Laky, baš ti je fina ova coffie!  :Coffee:  Trebali bi nam staviti smajlić pijem kavu i čitam Rodu umjesto novina  :Laughing: 
Mishice čestitam na malom brzom treperavcu! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mirno do kraja!  :Very Happy: 
inada, i meni zna kasniti po tjedan dana kad sam na Dec-u.

----------


## inada

i mislila sam ako ne dobijem do ponedjeljka zvati sestru
a da mogla bi i testić napraviti, mada mislim da su mi šanse za T 0.01% ali nadamo se :Cool:

----------


## BigBlue

Eto nam nove liste, a ja se još nadam kojoj trudnoj inkongnituši!

Snekica, Lina, Tikki, sve naše betočekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sjajne ß čim prije!
Iberc za dobru vijest sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mishice  :Klap:  za srčeko! I ostalim našim trudnicama da sve ide školski  :fige: 

I za Bab, koja nije na listi  :Wink:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svim inkognitušama, pikalicama, šmrkalicama, čekalicama i hrabricama šaljem zaraznu trudničku  :Kiss: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (7)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
15.10. željkica, CITO, sekundarni (nakon 1xIVF)
16.10. Papiga.Capo, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xAIH)
17.10. Vrci, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
17.10. Marnel, KBO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
19.10. arlena, VV, 1. AIH
19.10. ivanica86, IVF Centar, 1. AIH
19.10. pilek, Petrova, AIH
22.10. tikki, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
22.10. linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
24.10. vesnare, Cito, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xFET, 1xsekundarni)
25.10. vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
30.10. Snekica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 9xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
bubaba, Cito, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xAIH)
pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
lberc, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (punkcija); Helena5, Petrova, IVF 
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Evelyn73, SD; IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni); leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH); Bea, KBO, IVF; clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Helena5, Petrova, 1. IVF; Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF); jo1974, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xklomifen); Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF;  J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF); 123beba, VV, 1. IVF
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu – ON HOLD; pilek, Petrova, AIH; jejja, Ri, 1. AIH

 ON-GO  10. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
bubekica, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI; 
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);  
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI); 
inada, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
kismet, PFC Prag
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
Marlen, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10 IVF/ICSI); 
Mayica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF;  
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
Sanda1977, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  
sirena28 1. AIH; 
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); 
Suzy.s, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

11/2012: ARIANM (VG), pirica  (VG), Cassie (Prag, Pronatal), corinaII (Cito);  Amy2004 (Petrova,  AIH); snupi (Petrova, IVF, nakon 1xIVF); Anabanana (Cito); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF); grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); DaBaR, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu;
12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), xena.mbk (Cito)
01/2013: Runa (Mb), Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova)
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
 aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope,, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, La-tica, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, Rose, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vikica, Vita22, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu

----------


## Marlen

Uh baš je tmuran dan i teško je biti super raspoloženja po ovakvom vremenu.
Nadam se da će betočekalicama i onima što osluškuju simptome današnji dan biti preeekrasaaaan! 

Koje sve tablete vi pijete nakon punkcije iliti nakon transfera?
Osjećan se ko kronični bolesnik sa šakom lijekova 2-3x dnevno....
Ja pijem 2x1 Duphastin, 2x1Folacin 1x Aspirin i 1x10mg Decortin

----------


## Marlen

BB  :Naklon:  za listu! Impresivna je!

(ja sam ti čekalica transfera)

----------


## Moe

> Koje sve tablete vi pijete nakon punkcije iliti nakon transfera?
> Osjećan se ko kronični bolesnik sa šakom lijekova 2-3x dnevno....
> Ja pijem 2x1 Duphastin, 2x1Folacin 1x Aspirin i 1x10mg Decortin


Kod mene je bio Andol 100, Normabel 2mg, folna, naravno Utrogestan.
Nakon transfera su tome dodane i injekcije progesterona svaki treći dan. 
Prehladila sam se pa sad imam još i Lupocet i sirup.. 
Da, mislim da bih komotno mogla otvoriti ljekarnu  :Laughing: 

Što je Duphastin i Decortin? Čemu služe?

----------


## Moe

> BB  za listu! Impresivna je!


Baš je!  :Smile: 
btw, nekako nedostaje trudnica iz ivf centra zadnje vrijeme? 
Svima želim uspjeh u postupcima, jer vi to zaslužujete!

----------


## BigBlue

Sorry Marlen, promaknulo mi! Sad te ja odmah (pre)hitim na trudnički popis  :Wink: 

I da se malo ja pohvalim, imamo jednu pišulinu - ta je raširenih ruku i nogu skakala kad je vidjela sondu od uzv-a, tako da nema greške. Druga bebuška se kao crvić skvrčila, okrenula lice leđima i pobjegla od ove teroristice (tako da nagađam da bi bogec mogao biti dečko). Još dva i pol tjedna do nove kontrole, pa će onda možda biti u egzibicionističkom raspoloženju  :Grin: 

Svima vam što prije želim ovakve "muke"   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

poduža je lista čekalica bete, sretno svima!

----------


## Vrci

IVF Centar je bio na godišnjem do početka 9.mj, pa valjda zato  :Smile: 

Ja uzimam 3x2 utriće i 3x1 estrofem...

----------


## Moe

> I da se malo ja pohvalim, imamo jednu pišulinu - ta je raširenih ruku i nogu skakala kad je vidjela sondu od uzv-a, tako da nema greške. Druga bebuška se kao crvić skvrčila, okrenula lice leđima i pobjegla od ove teroristice (tako da nagađam da bi bogec mogao biti dečko). Još dva i pol tjedna do nove kontrole, pa će onda možda biti u egzibicionističkom raspoloženju


divno!  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> IVF Centar je bio na godišnjem do početka 9.mj, pa valjda zato


Onda ti želim da budeš prva jesenska trudnica na ovoj listi iz IVF centra!  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

:Klap:   :Klap: 
znači, malička i shy guy!!! možda se okrznemo u prolazu, mi smo na kontroli krajem mjeseca!




> Sorry Marlen, promaknulo mi! Sad te ja odmah (pre)hitim na trudnički popis 
> 
> I da se malo ja pohvalim, imamo jednu pišulinu - ta je raširenih ruku i nogu skakala kad je vidjela sondu od uzv-a, tako da nema greške. Druga bebuška se kao crvić skvrčila, okrenula lice leđima i pobjegla od ove teroristice (tako da nagađam da bi bogec mogao biti dečko). Još dva i pol tjedna do nove kontrole, pa će onda možda biti u egzibicionističkom raspoloženju 
> 
> Svima vam što prije želim ovakve "muke"

----------


## J&D

Eto curke i ja danas prezivila punkciju! 12 ih imamo e sada samo da se oplode i ljepo djele... Tako da imamo smrzlica

----------


## Vrci

Čestitam, i držim fige...

Ja do kraja godine idem po svoje smrzliće...

----------


## milasova8

Evo upravo sam saznala da zasad nista od pikanja,progesteron mi je previsok..u pon.ponavljam nalaz pa ce dr.odluciti sta dalje..mozda ovaj mj.nista od postupka :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*milasova8* zao mi je, nadam se da ces ipak u postupak ovaj ciklus, to cekanje ubija...
*Vrci* saljem veliki zagrljaj i puno altgr+1 za smrzlice sto prije!
*mishica* cestitam na srceku!
*laky* hvala na kavici, a *bb* hvala na listi! - divno za mrvulinku!
*J&D* ~~~~~ za lijepe mrvice!

----------


## mare41

bubek, a ja dodajem za tebe, za niski start~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

BB čestitam na maloj pišuljici, baš me zanima tko se skriva  :Smile: 

J&D bravo za dobru punkciju, nek se lijepo oplodi što više  :Smile: 

Vrci drago mi je da već planiraš dalje, mene to drži...

Sretno svim suborkama za dalje, u kojoj god fazi bile ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*mare* hvala! zadnjih par dana imam predosjecaj da se to nece odigrat iduci ciklus, iako mi vise nista ne pada na pamet oko cega bi nas mogli zavlacit. vracam istom mjerom  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

BB mala pišuljica i sramežljivko? AltGr+1 x milijun za takav scenarij!
J&D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu!

----------


## Loly

*BB*  :Naklon:  :Naklon: : za listu
Mogu li se i ja ugurati u nju, mi smo čekalica biopsije testisa u ponedjeljak (neka posebna kategorija), pa me stavi bar među hrabrice, lakše mi je kad se vidim u ovako krasnom društvu  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

J&D super nek bude i smrzlica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
BB bas lijepe muke imas

----------


## J&D

Sta je bilo vrci???

----------


## Vrci

Malo sam ranije radila betu (ali isti dan kao prošli postupak) i preniska je...

----------


## J&D

Hvala curke! Svima! Drzim fige za dobru festu u labu!

----------


## J&D

Pa jel to sigurno draga.., mozda je to sada prerano.,, si zvala lucija sta on kaze

----------


## amyx

BB super za pišuljicu, a sramežljivko je sigurno pišonja... ovi moji se ne srame uopče od prvog dana. Svaki put tak lijepo rašire nogice da imamo krupni plan, a pošto je sad sve već razvijeno nema greške da su cura i dečko...oni to tak ponosno mami i doktoru pokažu i čekaju slikanje da ima tata za novčanik, kak kaže dr   :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## J&D

BB cestitam od srca.... Ma cestitam svima!

----------


## Vrci

> Pa jel to sigurno draga.., mozda je to sada prerano.,, si zvala lucija sta on kaze


Ma to ću tek na službeni datum za betu

A pretpostavljam, tako je bilo i prošli puta. Ah well, kao što kažu, u mpo 1+1 nisu uvijek 2


Kakva je bila tvoja punkcija?

----------


## Marlen

BB  :Sing:  hvala za prebacivanje i samo uživaj u svojoj šefici i sramežljivku :Very Happy: 

Milasova žao mi je, znam da su ta načekavanja sa startanjem za živce pokidat.....
Vrci otuguj, nema tih utješnih riječi.....
JD za plodonosnu feštu u labu :Dancing Fever: 

I da mislim da me Moe pitala što je Decortin. on stišava burnu reakciju organizma na nešto novo kao što je embrij, pa ga ne ide uništiti....(nisam dobra u objašnjavanju), a Duphaston je isto što i Utrogestan (druga firma)
ako nešto nisam dobro napisala ispravite me :Embarassed: 

Svim suborkama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne ishode!

----------


## J&D

> Ma to ću tek na službeni datum za betu
> 
> 
> A pretpostavljam, tako je bilo i prošli puta. Ah well, kao što kažu, u mpo 1+1 nisu uvijek 2
> 
> 
> Kakva je bila tvoja punkcija?



Ja ti i dalje drzim fige... Nadam se cudu i veeelikoj betijos kod tebe!! Nikad ne znas.. Ne daju oni bezveze termin za betu!  A punkcija.... Rekao luci da sam bila super... Ali bolilo je.... Svi su bili tako dragi... Dragali me tjesili i sto se toga tice stvarno nisam fulala u klinici. Ne sekiraj se draga. Sva sreca pa imas smrzlice... Pa ne moras prolaziti opet ovu agoniju punkciju! Ali evo teram muza da drzi fige za tebe..., kazu da ne valja kad zena drzi fige  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Hvala ti marlen

----------


## milasova8

Vrci-zao mi je,ali ipak cu zavibrati da se dogodi obrat..

JD za tulum u labu :Smile: 

BB cestitam od srca na decku i curi..uzivaj i dalje :Smile: 

Dosta mi je cekanja,nadam se da cu u pon.ipak krenut sa stimulacijom..ako ne,natjerat cu ih da idem u prirodnjak..

----------


## Vrci

milasova,ne vjerujem sto nas sve moze zeznuti...stvarno koma. Al drzim fige


Meni zao sto ne mogu u prirodnjake,jednostavno nema ovulacije i menge bez duphastona. Razmisljam mozda uzeti evine kapi iduci ciklus

----------


## linalena

BB cure je već sada prava  :alexis:  a dečec ko dečec samo kuri   :ulje: 

Milasova ajme, a još smo pričali o progesteronu na kavici - bolje ti je ne ići sa njim visokim, to znači da se endometrij nije do kraja očistio pa niti može bito dobar za sljedeći ciklus i transfer. Biti će to sve uredu, ako treba pričekaj još malo

----------


## amyx

> Meni zao sto ne mogu u prirodnjake,jednostavno nema ovulacije i menge bez duphastona. Razmisljam mozda uzeti evine kapi iduci ciklus


Duphaston ne izaziva ovulaciju...samo regulira cikluse. I ako postoji ciklus nije nužno da je ovulatoran

----------


## tikki

Milasova baš mi je žao za progesteron. Nadam se da će se popraviti i da ćeš uskoro biti pikalica!
Vrci, pa koliko ti je bila beta?(sorry ako sam negdje propustila). Nadam se da je samo bilo rano ~~~~~~~~
BB hvala za listu  :Naklon:  i bravo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za curku i sramežljivku/a

----------


## Marlen

Curke jeste pročitale ovo: 
http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/index....lesne-oplodnje

Ispričavam se ako ovo ne pripada ovdje i nisam korisnik usluga ove ustanove

----------


## nana0501

Jutro  :Coffee: 
Jeste mi se naspavale?

----------


## mare41

nana, fina ti kava, lijepo ju je popit u ugodnom društvu

----------


## nana0501

Ja pijem caj jer mi je kava postala fuj

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Curke jeste pročitale ovo: 
> www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/index.php/hr/neplodnost-i-ivf/92-kako-poboljsati-rezultate-izvantjelesne-oplodnje
> 
> Ispričavam se ako ovo ne pripada ovdje i nisam korisnik usluga ove ustanove


Hvala na linku malo sam škicnula pa me nešto zaintrigiralo i stavila sam na temu imunologija

----------


## lberc

Evo ja sam sad zvala stanica se oplodila sutra je transfer...tak sam sretna

----------


## tikki

Super *Iberc*! ~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh do kraja!

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na  :Coffee:  nana; ja si kuham drugi espresso i znam da ima kandidata!

lbec  :Klap:  i navijamo do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
j&d za pravu lab feštu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

milasova, baš mi je žao! je li to definitivna odgoda ili još sutra konzultacije s dr?
vrci, kakve su novosti?
tikki, booster je bio jučer? hoćeš li izdržati do ß?  :Wink: 

hvala na čestitkama, a ja vam svima od srca želim da što prije ugledate svoje beboline!

----------


## milasova8

hvala na kavici :Smile: 

BB,jos sutra ponavljam pa ako nalaz bude dobar uvodimo stimulaciju,ako ne-odgoda..

Iberc,zelim da ovaj bude dobitni postupak :Smile: 

J&D za velki tulim u labu..

Svima kojima treba saljem brdo vibrica...

Tikki,linalena- hvala curke..srecu vam zelim i navijam da je ovo dobitni postupak

----------


## J&D

Puno vam svima hvala curke, nadam se da ce pomoci

----------


## tiki_a

> Curke jeste pročitale ovo: 
> http://www.poliklinika-<br />
> ivf.h...lesne-oplodnje
> 
> Ispričavam se ako ovo ne pripada ovdje i nisam korisnik usluga ove ustanove


Brzinski pogledala, super je, sve na jednom mjestu!!

----------


## tiki_a

> Evo ja sam sad zvala stanica se oplodila sutra je transfer...tak sam sretna


Iberc, bravo!!! ~~~~~~~~da hrabra mrvica ostane s tobom.

----------


## Marlen

Iberc samo neka mrvica napreduje ~~~~~~~~~~

I ja sam zvala, ali situacija nije bajna. Od 12 oplođenih 10 se krenulo razvijati ali samo jedna se lijepo razvija danas četvrti dan i mogla bi sutra biti blastica, a ostale kasne(njih 9)  :balon:  :Crying or Very sad: 
nadala sam se smrzlićima od toliko stanica  :Sad:  :psiholog:  s pamet ću sić

----------


## BigBlue

Marlen nadam se da će ipak uloviti korak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Optimist bi rekao da nije ovih 9 sporih, nego je ova 1 brza : love2: Hoćeš li još zvati kasnije ili ćeš tek sutra znati više?

----------


## nana0501

> Marlen nadam se da će ipak uloviti korak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Optimist bi rekao da nije ovih 9 sporih, nego je ova 1 brza : love2: Hoćeš li još zvati kasnije ili ćeš tek sutra znati više?


Ovo o optimizmu potpisujem

----------


## vesnare

*BB* čestitke i navijam za dobitnu kombinaciju :Very Happy: 
*Iberc* držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Marlena* držim fige da bude i smrzlića (pa ne kužim šta čekaju, kao da moraju i zamrznuti biti blastice :Teletubbies:  )

----------


## mare41

Marlen, na koliko su stanica danas? ako samo malo kasne-još stignu

----------


## Moe

> Iberc samo neka mrvica napreduje ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> I ja sam zvala, ali situacija nije bajna. Od 12 oplođenih 10 se krenulo razvijati ali samo jedna se lijepo razvija danas četvrti dan i mogla bi sutra biti blastica, a ostale kasne(njih 9) 
> nadala sam se smrzlićima od toliko stanica  s pamet ću sić


Ako te što tješi, ja sam 5. dan imala 2 blastice (jedna vraćena, jedna zamrznuta), a 1 koja je malo kaskala je puštena do 6. dana, kada je sustigla svoje suborce i ona je zamrznuta taj 6. dan  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

marlen bit ce jos sve ok. mozda su samo pospane malo u ove tmurne dane! Uglavnom teram muza da ti drzi fige! ( kazu ne valja da zene drze fige)

----------


## Marlen

Hvala svima od srca na pozitivi! Stvarno ste mi osvjetlile dan i razmišljanje!
Sutra je transfer i onda ću sve znati, koliko su stanica i ostalo. Na drugi dan od punkcije 5 ih je bilo 4stanične (po školski), a drugih 5 je kasnilo, pa sam mislila to je sasvim o.k., a kad danas eto još više ih se usporilo.
 Eto mi nikada nismo imali baš neke perspektivne embrije, možda ta jedna ako bude blastica bude baš naša bingo beba!

Svima puno, puno sreće i odličan start za ponedjeljak želim~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Moe

Imam preporuku za dobar dokumentarac ako ste u prilici nabaviti i pogledati, jako je zanimljiv!
*In the Womb* 
dok čekate punkcije, transfere, bete, ili samo šaljete ~~~~~~~~~ baš kao što ja to sada radim!

----------


## 123beba

Marlen, držim fige da se sve malo trgnu i da bude dobitno ovaj put! 

Svim trudilicama saljem vibre... Da čim prije sve budemo trbusaste!!!!  :Smile: 

Držite mi fige... Ja veceras idem po svoju stopericu!  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Curke ako neka ima problema sa umetanjem utrogestana kao sto sam i ja imala nek javi.... Ja nasla super rjesenje!!! Bas sam si happy

----------


## Moe

> Curke ako neka ima problema sa umetanjem utrogestana kao sto sam i ja imala nek javi.... Ja nasla super rjesenje!!! Bas sam si happy


Kakvih si problema imala?  :Confused:

----------


## J&D

Ma koma presitne su mi bježe... Ne znam jesu li na pravom mjestu... Tj. Dovoljno duboko... Rastope se, razcmoljaju.... Ti nisi imala nikakvih?

----------


## Moe

> Ma koma presitne su mi bježe... Ne znam jesu li na pravom mjestu... Tj. Dovoljno duboko... Rastope se, razcmoljaju.... Ti nisi imala nikakvih?


Pa ne mogu reći da sam imala problema...  :Smile:  legnem, kao da sam na ginekološkom stolu, i jednu po jednu dokud idu. Uvijek će se rastopiti i "razcmoljati" kako kažeš, tako da svakih sat dva mijenjam dnevni uložak, al koliko shvaćam to je normalno - navodno dovoljno ostane tamo gdje treba  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Meni je to malo naporno s obzirom tri puta dnevno po 2 kom.... Ja se sjetila aplikatora od canestena... Ona plasticna cjevcica! Ja probala i bingo u nju stanu obje odjednom.... Cisto uredno i na mjestu!  A canesten se moze bez recepta kupiti u ljekarnama!

----------


## anddu

Evo cure jedna mirišljiva :Coffee:  u ovom kišno i tmurno jutro (barem na jugu) i puno Alt Gr 1 svim čekalicama i hrabricama

----------


## Brunaa

*anddu* hvala na kavici  :Coffee:  i kao što kažeš Alt gr 1 svima!

----------


## Snekica

anddu miriše do mene! Hvala! 
AltGr+1 sviiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiima

----------


## milasova8

Dobro jutro :Smile: 
Evo da vam skuham virtulnu kavicu,gorim od zelje za jednom pravom,ali u Petrovoj u cekaonici i nije bas neka atmosfera za gustanje u kavici zar ne?

Svima kojima treba drzim palceve i saljem pozitivne vibre :Smile:  pusa

----------


## milasova8

Evo tek sad mi je post otisao,a poslan jos u 6..nemojte zamjeriz..andu hvala,na kavici :Smile:  od viska glava ne boli :Smile:

----------


## mare41

milasova, bolja je dupla :Smile: , sretno čekanje nalaza!

----------


## LOTTOS

Evo drage moje
m. nije dosla, ja prestala sa terapijom jos u petak, isla danas opet vadit betu i sad cekam nalaz
javim vam se 
kisi kisi

----------


## 123beba

pošto je meni prvi put samo kratko pitanjce... Osim vaginaleta se nakon trensfera dobiju i nekakve kapsule za piti? Pitam jer ja imam problem sa gutanjem tableta pa me zanima jel postoji mogućnost da pijemo neki lijek manji od kapsule (tipa veličine andola)  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

LOTTOS-vibram da te iznenadi velika pozitivna beta :Smile: 
Sretno!

Mare-hvala,nadam se dobrom nalazu..u sub.mi je P4 bio preko 8,a trebo bi biti manje od3,2..nadam se da ce sad bit ok..

----------


## PapigaCapo

Lotos, drzim fige na rukama i nogama, da ipak bude velika beta. 
123beba, ja pijem samo estrofem, al to su bas male tabletuce, ne znam jel mozda neko drugi pije kapsule. A utrofestan, se nakon punkcije i nakon transfera pije, a kasnije štavljas kao vaginalete.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Milasova nadam se da ćeš nam javiti lijepe vijesti, da ipak krećeš u postupak  :Smile: 

Lottos držimo fige  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Milasova nadam se da ćeš nam javiti lijepe vijesti, da ipak krećeš u postupak 
> Lottos držimo fige


 :Bouncing:

----------


## nana0501

Ja pijem pola dexsamethasona koji je mali, andol od 100, folacin i vaginalno utrogestan. A draga moja mislila sam da nema sanse da ja sama sebe bockam pa sam stisla zube i za bebicu i to izgurala tako da prezivit ces i ti gutanje tbl

----------


## LOTTOS

I eto potvrdilo se negativno, beta 0,9
Zvala doktora , kaze zovi me cim dobijes M, nikad nisam toliko zeljela da mi dode kao sada, jel to znaci da bi mogla odmah u novi postupak, btw bila sam u slaboj stimulaciji, jer imam samo jedan jajnik pa ga moramo cuvati

----------


## Moe

> I eto potvrdilo se negativno, beta 0,9
> Zvala doktora , kaze zovi me cim dobijes M, nikad nisam toliko zeljela da mi dode kao sada, jel to znaci da bi mogla odmah u novi postupak, btw bila sam u slaboj stimulaciji, jer imam samo jedan jajnik pa ga moramo cuvati


Baš mi je žao, LOTTOS. Najbolje provjeri s liječnikom možeš li odmah u postupak u sljedećem ciklusu.

----------


## 123beba

Lottos, žao mi je... nadam se da će čim prije doći M i da možeš dalje u nove pobjede...

nana01, ma znam da ću preživjeti!  :Smile:  Inače sam si protumačila da je sve ovo zato da pobjedim svoje fobije (bojim se igle, muka mi je od krvi i ne mogu progutati tabletu)... No, do sada sam ovladala gutanje malih tableta (euthyrox svakodnevno), preživjela sam sve injekcije pa ću tako i punkciju i sve što slijedi iza nje!  :Smile:  no, samo sam jednom u životu popila kapsulu i to uz cca 1 lit vode  :Grin:  pa mi treba mala psihička priprema!  No, znam da mogu sve...  samo da bebica stigne!  :Klap:

----------


## Moe

> Inače sam si protumačila da je sve ovo zato da pobjedim svoje fobije (bojim se igle, muka mi je od krvi i ne mogu progutati tabletu)...


Ja sam se užasavala vađenja krvi, padala sam u nesvijest u laboratorijima.. sve do MPO. Nakon što mi je sestra u poliklinici pikla prvu injekciju, drugu mi je pomogla frendica medicinska sestra i dalje sam sama. Mislila sam da ću se skljokati u nesvijest. Kako sam bila sama doma - imala sam muža na telefonu da može poslati hitnu ako pođe po zlu  :Smile:  i pri ruci čašu vode sa šećerom. Ne znam jel ovo za rubriku _"vjerovali ili ne"_  :facepalm:  :drama: 

Nakon što sam izmućkala lijek, i zamijenila iglu od mućkanja s onom za pikanje, smijala sam se igli i samoj sebi - kao "pa ova igla je jedva primjetna u odnosu za onu s kojom se mućka, ako to ne mogu - stvarno sam papak na kvadrat". I tak sam se piknula sama prvi put u životu, i tako još par desetaka puta ove godine. Vadit krv? Pih, ništa lakše, još ako me čeka lijepa beta  :Smile: 
Za bebicu je sve lakše. Svi strahovi nestaju  :Taps:

----------


## žužy

123beba,haha podsječaš me na mene.moj največi problem u mojih 33 godine je pogutnuti kapsulu.s tabletama nema beda,to zruskam  :Very Happy: ,al kapsule...ko mala sam se pravila da pijem al u biti sam ih bacala u kantu s napojem za pajceke,haha jadni pajceki kolko su koječega pojeli!kasnije sam skužila da je u toj plastici prah pa sam to vadila i pila.pa sam probala ju umotat u koricu kruha,koricu pogutnem kak god bila velika al  kapsula je uvijek ostala u ustima,ma svakaj..sad su me mučili utrici,morala sam piti od punkcije do transfera,ajme.i onda sam ga malo cmokala dok nije oljigavel,pregriznula i pogutnula s također l vode.i tak 3x2.

----------


## žužy

LOTTOS žao mi je zbog bete,
sretno u novom postupku i nek bude dobitni  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

evo mene da se odjavim s icsi-a za 10.mj., dobila sam doktora, moramo cekati nalaz mikrodelecija koji je gotov 5.11. tako da me ceka jos jedan ciklus kontracepcije, pa se nadam onda postupak, krajem 11.mj.

----------


## milasova8

> evo mene da se odjavim s icsi-a za 10.mj., dobila sam doktora, moramo cekati nalaz mikrodelecija koji je gotov 5.11. tako da me ceka jos jedan ciklus kontracepcije, pa se nadam onda postupak, krajem 11.mj.


jeste dobili nalaz sgama? se poboljšao šta?

----------


## nana0501

Kad se sijetim prve 3 inekcije mi je dala teta koja je inace medicinska sestra i kaf sam dosla na prvu fm i kad su rekli nek si sama dam jos jedan menopur sve je bilo ok dok nisam stigla kod mm ove tete kod koje sam bila a oni neznaju zasto sam ja  u zzg znaci sama sam uu svemu i panika i strah au me obuzeli trebalo mi je 1 sat da se priberem i piknem ali sam uspjela i drugi dan sam morala dvije bocke primit i vise nije bilo sraha. Ali nwcu zaboravit ovo prvo samostalno pikanje jos dugo

----------


## nana0501

Bubi nadam se da startate u 11 mj najgore je to odgadanje i cekanje tako su mene u petrovoj setali pa sad cekaj ovo pa ono ali vi barem znate da startate kad dode nalaz. Nek te tjesi to sa ce pilule barem malo jajnike smiriti pa ce ici lakse u postupku  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* nismo, kod njih je u kartonu, ta pretraga nije isla klasicnim putem preko androloga, nego preko ginekologije pa ga ne salju nego nas ceka kad dodjemo gore, tako su mi barem rekli. kaj vele ovi u petrovoj, se snizio progesteron?
*nana* i mene tjesi ovo da ce barem onda jajnici bit spremniji na stimulaciju. nemam ja problema s odgadjanjem, samo ne volim kad ne znam na cemu sam, jel idem, nejdem il kaj.

----------


## milasova8

evo,danas startam sa gonalima :Smile:  sve ok,progesteron se snizio na normalnu razinu..u petak folikulometrija :Smile: 

bubekica,iščekujem tvoj postupak u 11 mj. Nadam se da više nećeš čekati

----------


## bubekica

Odlicno, to su super vijesti!
~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje  :Smile: 
Mozda se u iducih mj dana malo bolje poslozim u glavi, pocela sam opasno panicarit zadnjih par dana.

----------


## kiki30

milasova,bravo!!! sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
phiphy,za današnju veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

> evo,danas startam sa gonalima sve ok,progesteron se snizio na normalnu razinu..u petak folikulometrija
> 
> bubekica,iščekujem tvoj postupak u 11 mj. Nadam se da više nećeš čekati


Odlično  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## nana0501

Bubi bitno da ti sebi sve u glavi poslozis i bit ce sve ok
Milasova super da ipak startas nek bude uspjesan postupak

----------


## milasova8

hvala svima :Smile: 

bubek,bit će sve ok..znam da ti je kaos u glavi,znali su i mene uhvatit takvi dani..znamo šta želimo i hrabro idemo ka cilju! sve bude dobro,ne brini se..pusa

----------


## zubic.vila

Na današnjem uzv vidjeli smo malo kucajuće srce i veliki smo 2mm. Preslatko!

----------


## mare41

> Odlicno, to su super vijesti!
> ~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje 
> Mozda se u iducih mj dana malo bolje poslozim u glavi, pocela sam opasno panicarit zadnjih par dana.


bit će to dobro, smanjit će se panika, al trema :Smile: , sve će doći na svoje
milasova, sretnoooo!
zubić, čestitke!

----------


## milasova8

> Na današnjem uzv vidjeli smo malo kucajuće srce i veliki smo 2mm. Preslatko!


prekrasno!! čestitam na malenom srčeku!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Na današnjem uzv vidjeli smo malo kucajuće srce i veliki smo 2mm. Preslatko!


Prekrasno, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

milasova sretno! 
zubic.vila čestitke!

----------


## J&D

> Na današnjem uzv vidjeli smo malo kucajuće srce i veliki smo 2mm. Preslatko!


jao cestitam od srca!!

----------


## 123beba

Draga bubi, znam da je teško čekati, a ne znati kada će se točno što dogoditi... ja sam u takvim periodima imala osjećaj da mi je to najteže jer imaš osjećaj da stalno stojiš na mjestu i nikako da krene nešto konktetno... Želim da ti vrijeme čim prije prođe i da u 11. mjesecu sve bude odlično, da krenete u svoj postupak i da već krajem 11. imaš za sve nas jednu prekrasnu vijest!  :Klap: 

zubić vila čestitam, to su predivne vijesti!!!! želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću!   :Very Happy:  Jedva čekam da i svi ostali ugledamo takav prizor! 

nana0501, potpuno te razumijem... i meni je sada već lakše... a i tako je na kraju samo bitan ishod, sve drugo će se zaboraviti!  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Na današnjem uzv vidjeli smo malo kucajuće srce i veliki smo 2mm. Preslatko!


Čestitam i ovim putem! I veselim se zajedno s tobom!  :Zaljubljen: 
 :Klap:

----------


## Brunaa

*zubic.vila* čestitke na srčeku. Sretno do kraja!

----------


## bubekica

*zubic.vila* cestitam od  :Heart:  na  :Heart: ! prekrasno!
*123beba* ako krenemo, krenut cemo krajem studenog, tako da ce beta biti taman oko bozica. di ces ljepseg poklona  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Ajmo sad ~~~~~~~~~~ za cure iz Cita: *PapigaCapo* i *željkica*!
Čekamo Vaše velike β ! ! ! 
 :fige:

----------


## amyx

> pošto je meni prvi put samo kratko pitanjce... Osim vaginaleta se nakon trensfera dobiju i nekakve kapsule za piti? Pitam jer ja imam problem sa gutanjem tableta pa me zanima jel postoji mogućnost da pijemo neki lijek manji od kapsule (tipa veličine andola)


Koliko se ja sjećam sa VV, nakon punkcije se pio nekakav antibiotik...i da, dosta su velike kapsule

----------


## laky

> Koliko se ja sjećam sa VV, nakon punkcije se pio nekakav antibiotik...i da, dosta su velike kapsule


mi smo pili na početku postupka po 16 oboje neke sa C mozda čak Cefalaks ili tako nesto

----------


## lberc

zubić vila,čestitke na srčeku
ja danas dobila na čuvanje jednu osmostaničnu mrvicu,betu vadimo 26.10
moram priznati da sam prvi put imala transfer bolniji od punkcije..nadam se da buju sve te suze urodile plodom..bilo bi već vrijeme

----------


## mare41

možda nije loše znati da ovdje možete pitati doktora: http://www.cito.hr/hrv/edukacija=odgovori.html (nije kao Zdravlje i život, al dobro zvuči)

----------


## Marlen

zubić vila bravo za malo srčeko ispod tvog velikog  :Heart: 

Iberc više nikuda ne puštaj svoju srečicu narednih 8,5mj samo neka lijepo reste!

A ja...i ja sam imala danas transfer peti dan 2 morule, ni jedna se nije izborila do blastice i još od preostalih osam sve su stale sa rastom, ništa za zamrznuti (od 12 oplođenih). više ne znam što da radimo....optimizma ni nade više nemam...
Ne znam koliko i hoću li se više uopće oporaviti za dalje.
Betu vadim kad i Iberc 26.10.

----------


## željkica

Moe,idem sutra pa šta bude,uf koja trema me vata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## amyx

> mi smo pili na početku postupka po 16 oboje neke sa C mozda čak Cefalaks ili tako nesto


Ma da tak nešto...ali samo sam ja pila od punkcije par dana

----------


## milasova8

Marlen,vjerujen da ce se dvije mrve razvijati lijepo u tvojoj busi jer im je ljepse nego u labu..
Drzim fige da sve bude dobro,da uspije ovaj put..sretno!

----------


## Moe

> A ja...i ja sam imala danas transfer peti dan 2 morule, ni jedna se nije izborila do blastice i još od preostalih osam sve su stale sa rastom, ništa za zamrznuti (od 12 oplođenih). više ne znam što da radimo....optimizma ni nade više nemam...
> Ne znam koliko i hoću li se više uopće oporaviti za dalje.


Vidjet ćeš - primit će se, pa se nećeš morati oporavljati "za dalje" nego se pripremati za novosti kroz 8 mjeseci  :Smile: 
Držim  :fige:

----------


## Moe

> Moe,idem sutra pa šta bude,uf koja trema me vata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


Navijam za tebe! Samo hrabro!

----------


## lberc

Marlen glavno da si došla do transfera,nek se samo mrve čvrsto prime. I ja sam danas na stolu kad mi nisu mogli napravit transfer kaj bi trebalo biti nekaj skroz jednostavno razmišljala ak sad ne uspijem odustajem...mislim da me je to samo danas držalo

----------


## tikki

Milasova super što se progesteron smanjio! Držim fige da od sad sve bude po školski  :fige:  kak je prošlo prvo pikanje? Jesi išla gore ili si se ohrabrila sama upustit u avanturu  :Smile: 

Zubić vila bravo za  :Heart:  želim ti mirnu trudnoću!

Iberic i Marlen ~~~~~~~~~~ da vas vaše mrvice ne puštaju nikud i da skačemo 26. za vaše bete!

----------


## milasova8

Tikki- sama sam se piknula i stvarno nije tak strasno...zasad sve ok..
A ti,si pisnula koji testic?

----------


## tikki

@Milasova znala sam ja da ti to možeš  :Smile:  test nisam piškila još,mislim da je od boostera u subotu prošlo premalo vremena još. A i da vidim neku sjenu na testu opet ne bi znala jel od boostera ili za pravo. I tako, sad mi samo preostaje čekati  :Cekam:

----------


## milasova8

Sad moras biti strpljiva :Smile:  booster je lijek za nestrpljive :Smile: 
Brzo ce pon.i ocekujem veliku betu :Smile:  sretnooooo..

----------


## lberc

Ja sam od terapije donila samo utrogestane kaj mi je malo čudno...bar bum mogla radit testove imam ih već tri u pripremi

----------


## 123beba

Marlen, držim fige da uspije i da se tvoja nada ovaj put ostvari! SRETNO!!!!

----------


## J&D

curke upomoc... dr me zvao sutra transfer i to ce biti treci dan od punkcije.... sad me frka da nesto nije uredu ako od 12 punktiranih js nije cekao blastice, nego
odmah vraca nakon 3 dana!

----------


## tikki

J&D nemoj paničariti, puno doktora je uvjereno da je mrvicama bolje u maternici nego u inkubatoru. A osim toga, već treči dan se mogu vidjeti embriji koji lijepo napreduju, pravilnih stanica, bez fragmentacije... i onda se odaberu neki za transfer a ostali čekaju 5 dan i smrzavanje. Tako je nama bilo u postupku u sloveniji. Nažalost, mogući je scenarij i da ih nema baš puno pa da doktor ne želi riskirati... ali ja se jaaaako nadam da je kod vas ovo prvo u pitanju.
Sretno draga sutra!

----------


## zubic.vila

Hvala svima na čestitkama i da ubrzo svi doživite ovakvo iskustvo!
Marlen i Iberc samo mislite pozitivno,mazite bebice i nemojte tražit simptome trudnoće. Ja ih u ovom dobitnom postupku nisam tražila,ni imala!
Osim smeđeg iscjetka 8 dan. Ni prsa nisu bolila,ništa. Zato,ne zamarajte se simptomima,bit će lakše!
J&D to što je dr. zvao ništa ne znači! Može sve bit u najboljdm redu! Znaju oni što rade!

----------


## mishica_zg

> curke upomoc... dr me zvao sutra transfer i to ce biti treci dan od punkcije.... sad me frka da nesto nije uredu ako od 12 punktiranih js nije cekao blastice, nego
> odmah vraca nakon 3 dana!


ma bez panike...ja sam imala transfer drugi dan i imam jedno  :Heart:

----------


## J&D

jojhvala curke.... jos ga
pitam jel sve uredu... on veli da da i ne pitam koliko ih napreduje od uzbudenja!! i sad sam sva luda i kontam da bas zato i ne ceka sto ne napreduju.. a cula sam da dr lucinger voli cekati blastice!! uh rjeci vam se pozlatile curke

----------


## pipi73

> zubić vila bravo za malo srčeko ispod tvog velikog 
> 
> Iberc više nikuda ne puštaj svoju srečicu narednih 8,5mj samo neka lijepo reste!
> 
> A ja...i ja sam imala danas transfer peti dan 2 morule, ni jedna se nije izborila do blastice i još od preostalih osam sve su stale sa rastom, ništa za zamrznuti (od 12 oplođenih). više ne znam što da radimo....optimizma ni nade više nemam...
> Ne znam koliko i hoću li se više uopće oporaviti za dalje.
> Betu vadim kad i Iberc 26.10.


A ti imas da budes trudna i to dvostruko pa ti vise nikakve klinike ni embriji nece trebati...i jos nesto...cekamo betu isti dan :Very Happy: 
 Zubic Vila cestitam i ja... svima veliki poljubac

----------


## lberc

jutro,evo :Coffee: ,poslužite se..ja već nemrem spavat,to je uvijek tak kad sam na bolovanju
trbuh me još uvijek boli od jučer...meni je danas prvi dan transfera ili jučer,sva sam se pogubila u tome?

Željkica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliki,veliku betu!

----------


## nana0501

Iberc hvala za  :Coffee:  ja vec danma nemogu spavat vec u 6 s budna

----------


## nana0501

Zeljkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
Iberc ni ja na sd nism dobils booster samo ovitrelle dva dana prije punkcije

----------


## lberc

> Zeljkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> Iberc ni ja na sd nism dobils booster samo ovitrelle dva dana prije punkcije


ja sam dobila brevacid za štopericu
barem budem mogla radit testove...već mi je sad dosadno,sama sam doma,šetat nemrem kad pada kiša,a i trbuh me još dosta boli,tak da danas još ostajem u ležećem položaju..jedino kaj me malo muči je kaj malo kašljem pa se napinjem,valjda nebu smetalo mrvici

----------


## Snekica

Niti u Ri se ni ne dobivaju boosteri.

----------


## Snekica

lberc i Marlen puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ne razmišljate više o odustajanju već isključivo o slijedećem UZV! Sretno!
dr.L. je jednu našu forumašicu zvao 2dnp i vraćen joj je zametak koji sad želi bracu ili seku! Javiti će se ona, ne sumnjam!  :Bye:

----------


## nana0501

Sve je to ok mi dobijemo jacu stopericu od jednom a one dobiju slabije na vise puta 
Iberc ja sam na 9 dnt imala slabu crticu na testu tako da drzim ti fige da i ti svoju ugledas i da se srecemo gore trbusaste

----------


## Vrci

J&D - ja do svog postupka nisam čula nikoga da je kod L-a išao na blastice. Sve sam čula 3.dan

Javi kako su ostali embrijići

----------


## nana0501

A i sve ovisi ja sam imala blasticu na 3 dbp i transfer tako da sve ovisi kako se brzo razvijaju

----------


## anabanana

i ja dobila kod L. svoju kćer na čuvanje 2dan..i ona sad želi bracu ili seku : :Smile: ))

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja prijavljujem stopericu veceras, u cetvrtak punkcija  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Sve je to ok mi dobijemo jacu stopericu od jednom a one dobiju slabije na vise puta


u zadnjoj stimulaciji dobila sam Brevactid od 10 000, a sad u prirodnjaku od 5 000, u Petrovoj samo Ovitrelle... i nikad booster. U zadnjem postupku sam na svoju ruku uzela po jednu od 5000 na sam dan ET, i na 4dnt.

----------


## nana0501

Zbilja se ne sjecam od koliko je ovitrelle ali dr je rekla da  ce to biti dovoljno i nisam preispitivala njenu odluku. Ako ce bebica/ bebice ostati ostat ce ako nece nista tu nemoze pomoci mozda sad ivo grubo  zvuci ali takvog rszmisljanja sam od prvog dana postupka

----------


## lberc

> Zbilja se ne sjecam od koliko je ovitrelle ali dr je rekla da  ce to biti dovoljno i nisam preispitivala njenu odluku. Ako ce bebica/ bebice ostati ostat ce ako nece nista tu nemoze pomoci mozda sad ivo grubo  zvuci ali takvog rszmisljanja sam od prvog dana postupka


i ja tak mislim,da se mi na trepavice postavimo ak je dobar embrij primil se bude
mene danas glava rastura i to onak jako iznad desnog oka,valjda su sinusi jer i šmrcam,kašljem i kišem..u ovom postupku mi niš nejde od ruke osim osmostanične mrvice,joj da se bar primi

----------


## J&D

Curke ja danas bila na transferu dobila brevactid od 1500 i jedan decapeptil da si dam kasnije tj. Za koji dan! Zasto ako sam ga isto dobila kao stoperici samo u dozi od 10000? I dali on pokazuje laznu trudnocu na testu?

----------


## J&D

E da i dobila dvije male mrvice u busu!!  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

> Curke ja danas bila na transferu dobila brevactid od 1500 i jedan decapeptil da si dam kasnije tj. Za koji dan! Zasto ako sam ga isto dobila kao stoperici samo u dozi od 10000? I dali on pokazuje laznu trudnocu na testu?


zašto se daje ne znam točno,al da na testu pokazuje lažnu trudnoću,pokazuje...bar sam ja 9dnt imala crticu,a poslije više ne.

----------


## Vrci

Daje se da bi se poboljšala šansa da se primi, da tijelo misli da je trudno...
I daje lažan rezultat, jer je to hcg, isti hormon trudnoće. Znači barem 5-7 dana od injekcije nema testića...

A što je s ostalim mrvicama?

----------


## J&D

E hvala vrci, sta je sa ostalima se jos ne zna tek prekosutra... Lana mi je rekla da ce po njenom biti smrzlica. E sada drzimo fige! Sta je s to om ja vec pitala a tebe nema  :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

A što bi bilo? Ne da mi se više. Drugi neuspjeh. Strah me dalje. I zato ne želim previše dolaziti tu i pisati. 
Trenutno ne mogu biti optimistična i ljubomorna sam na sve kojima je uspjelo.
Pa je bolje da se ne mučim

----------


## Bubimitka81

> E da i dobila dvije male mrvice u busu!!


E sad nek tu lijepo i ostanu  :Wink: 

Jesi ti bila gore oko pola 12-12?!

----------


## J&D

Zao mi je vrci... Bas mi je krivo zbogtebe....i rszumijem u potpunosti u kakvom si stanju! znam da te ne mogu utjesiti, ali imas jos smrzlice i to 3 ako se ne varam a meni danas lana rekla da su cak sanse nesto i bolje sa smrzlicima jer je tjelo potpuno odmorno!  Ja mislim da bi trebala dajle u borbu sto odlucnije! Jel razmisljas o promjeni klinike vidim skvorc nesto spominjes!  Mozda jos bude sta od bete pa nemoj se jos sekirati

----------


## J&D

Je je ja bila!! Crna ko cigance u cupavim cizmama!

----------


## J&D

Si i ti bila gore?

----------


## Vrci

Imam 2 smrzlića.

Razmišljala jesam o promjeni, ali opet mislim da je za sad još bolje da me vodi netko tko zna kako reagiram, a i vjerujem mu. Škvorca sam spomenula samo jer tamo sutra idem vaditi betu, nisu mi oni kao tim toliki stručnjaci za mpo

Što ako jednom želim mijenjati kliniku? Luči ima sve one moje papire (od vađenja krvi, potvrda o savjetovanju...) - da li bih to trebala ponovno raditi, ili ga tražiti da mi da za kopiranje? Kako bi to išlo?

----------


## J&D

Ne ne on ti to mora dati...to je tvoje vlasnistvo, kao npr sto karton kod doktora nosis kod drugog! Znaci moras zatraziti od njega! I ja mislim da bi bila greska mjenjati ga.... Jer da oni kiksaju nebi se razvili emriji a kamoli blastice. A posto smo i ja i muz u jednom djelu medicine... Bili na nekom simpoziju gdje mi je jedan stari austriski doktor rekao da bi on svoju kcer poslao Lani i Lučiju..i nigdje drugdje. I da je Lana jedna od najboljih u Europi! Ti dobijes vrhunski broj embrija tako da ne vidim razloga za mjenjanje klinike!  I ja bi se preispitivala, ne znam najlakse je nekom drugom pricati sta bi "kao"bilo ok! Mozda ti jos skvorc donese veliku betu!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Je je ja bila!! Crna ko cigance u cupavim cizmama!


Aaaaa, znala sam  :Smile: 
Ja sam ona koja je projurila kraj ljekarne pored vas  :Smile: )
Imenjakinje smo  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Aa pa mi se onda cesto vidamo gore!! Hihi bas mi je sad drago uh vidim ti si vec svasta prosla! Sta luci kaze oce biti sretno pvaj put... Kad je punkcija?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Da, da.. Stalno se srecemo  :Smile: 
U cetvrtak je punkcija, nista mi ovaj put ne govori, valjda zbog zadnjeg puta koji nije dobro zavrsio..
Samo je rekao da ce biti dovoljno stanica i da ne brinem  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Kad sam odlazila s Petrove tražila sam svoje papire natrag tj. da mi vrate originale a kopije nek si ostave. Gunđale su, nisu mi htjele dati da si idem iskopirati, one nisu htjele kopirati... ali uspjela sam nekako i to rješiti. Od onda ni nalaz s-grama ili briseva ne dajem original. Sve fino iskopiram i kopije im proslijedim.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam se sjetila prekasno. Sve sam kopirala osim nalaza onih testa za hiv i hepatitis... Ne znam kako sam to zaboravila

Potvrdu o savjetovanju isto nisam kopirala, ali to mi više ni ne treba

----------


## J&D

I meni su za baku za stitnjacu jedva dali sa rebra iako smo im samo donjeli na uvid prije operacije! Ali to je kaznjivo i to su vasi osobni dokumenti koje mozete zatraziti u svakom trenutku te ih ljecnici moraju izdati! Pa ne mozes ti ako si operirao srce i teski si tlakas ici u istu narkozu kao i zdrav covjek, a kako to drugo dokazati nego starim nalazima!

----------


## J&D

> Da, da.. Stalno se srecemo 
> U cetvrtak je punkcija, nista mi ovaj put ne govori, valjda zbog zadnjeg puta koji nije dobro zavrsio..
> Samo je rekao da ce biti dovoljno stanica i da ne brinem


Sada je super ako bude smrzlica!! Hocete se odluciti za smrzlice? I ti si tamnoputa jel bilo hiperstimulacije!! Ako dobro vidim u potpisu ti si sa blizancima bila trudna ili?

----------


## J&D

> Ja sam se sjetila prekasno. Sve sam kopirala osim nalaza onih testa za hiv i hepatitis... Ne znam kako sam to zaboravila
> 
> 
> Potvrdu o savjetovanju isto nisam kopirala, ali to mi više ni ne treba


Taj nalaz mislim da mozes zatraziti u petrovoj da ti ga ponovo izdaju, a ako ti je bed traziti sve papire od njega zatrazi ga samo ta dva  i reci da te dr. Opce prakse trazila da fotokopiras pa da ces mu vratiti

----------


## Vrci

Al dobro, neću sad ništa još mijenjati. Nadam se da neće trebati

----------


## J&D

Joj vrci i ja se od srca nadam.... Jesi se uopce cula sa lucijem

----------


## Vrci

Ne, to ću sutra nakon što vidim betu.

Kod mene je problem što nakon ove menge sigurno opet neću dobiti bez duphića, pa ću zato opet morati k njemu usred ciklusa. Ne može mi samo reći: čekajte iduću mengu pa se čujemo. Zato ga moram ispitati što i kako dalje

----------


## J&D

Aha nisam znala da imas problema sa ciklusima! Mozda zato nece pa nece!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Sada je super ako bude smrzlica!! Hocete se odluciti za smrzlice? I ti si tamnoputa jel bilo hiperstimulacije!! Ako dobro vidim u potpisu ti si sa blizancima bila trudna ili?


Nisu bili blizanci..
Da, bojao se hipera ali hvala bogu nema ga  :Smile: 
Nadamo se da ce biti smrzlica tako da mozemo po bracu ili seku za godinu-dvije posto cu sad biti trudna jel, pa mi nece trebati  :Laughing:

----------


## J&D

Bravooo to je taj optimizam.... Tako si mi i izgledala u cekaoni optimisticno :Smile:  tebi dobro legao luci ili?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma ljubav na prvi pogled  :Smile: 
Koja si ti lazljivica, ja bas izgledam kao mrgud  :Smile: 

Treba nama svima ovdje optimizma, druge nema, poludjeli bi..

Vrci, sto god odlucila samo nemoj odustati.. Odmori se malo, makni od svega i kad skupis snage, kreni dalje u napad  :Smile: 
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozdrav cre, da vam malo mahnem

----------


## željkica

Evo da vam javim da sam izvadila betu koja je jako razočaravajuća 1,6!!!!!!!!!!!!užas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## J&D

A nije izgledas kao sutljiva optimistica! Joj bas cu tjerat muza da ti drzi fige

----------


## J&D

Zeljkice strasno mi je zao.... Drzi se i u nove pobjede!

----------


## Vrci

željkice, šaljem zagrljaj...
nisam pohvatala, jel to tebi prvi postupak? I gdje si u postupku?

----------


## J&D

E i mene to zanima zeljkice

----------


## xena.mbk

*željkica* bemu miša a baš mi je ža, ništa idemo dalje i nama će jednom svanit! :Love:

----------


## Moe

> Evo da vam javim da sam izvadila betu koja je jako razočaravajuća 1,6!!!!!!!!!!!!užas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Žao mi je željkice! Drž se!

----------


## Moe

> Pozdrav cre, da vam malo mahnem


kad je beta?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Zeljkice zao mi je zbog negativne bete, ne daj da te to pokoleba...

----------


## J&D

Curke help... Par kapljica smeđe sukrvice pri mokrenju... Znak za uzbunu ili?

----------


## Vrci

Ne, vjerojatno nešto od transfera, možda ti je sluznica bila osjetljivija. Barem mislim

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Curke help... Par kapljica smeđe sukrvice pri mokrenju... Znak za uzbunu ili?


Ne brini, to je od transfera.. Jos ako je smedjkasto ok je to..

----------


## željkica

Cure hvala vam na podršci sad sam malo koma al bit ću ja sutra bolje(nadam se)!

----------


## željkica

Vrci,ovo mi je drugi put,sad je bilo iz zamrznutih,inače u Cita sam:


> željkice, šaljem zagrljaj...
> nisam pohvatala, jel to tebi prvi postupak? I gdje si u postupku?

----------


## mostarka86

Cure, prošli postupak sam radila test oko 12 dnt, ali 6-7 dana nakon boostera...Na testu su bile dvije crtice, doduše blijede, ali su bile. Sutra dan uradila betu, koja je bila negativna. Da bi izbjegle takvo razočarenje, koje katastrofalno boli, nemojte MOLIM VAS raditi testove ranije, barem 7 dana nakon primanja boostera. 
željkice, žao mi je  :Sad:  
bubi, liberc, J&D, i ostalim ženskicama, želim punooooo sreće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ navijam za vas  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Zeljkice,zao mi je :Sad:  
Saljem virtualni zagrljaj

----------


## dreamgirl

*Zeljkica* zao mi je, kad bi nam barem svima uspjelo od prve da ne moramo proci sva ova razacaranja.

*Bubimitka81* tebe pratim od pocetka i želim ti da ovaj put uspije do kraja.

*J&D* ja imam sukrvicu svaki put tako da nemas brige.

Svima saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba.

----------


## 123beba

Željkice, žao mi je ... šaljem VELIKI zagrljaj  :Love: 

Ja sam danas preživjela svoju prvu punkciju, dobili smo 7 js i sada čekamo četvrtak da čujemo hoćemo li tada imati transfer ili koji dan nakon...Držite fige za dobar tulum u labu!

----------


## milasova8

123beba- za najbolji tulum u labu i pravu festu :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## PapigaCapo

> kad je beta?


Tribala bi u petak vadit, al cu u ponedilajk. U subotu cu tek test napravit. Sta kaze mostarka, bolje radit kasnije, nego se razocarat.

Zeljkice, zao mi je

----------


## MajaPOP

Super korisno! Marlen, hvala!

----------


## MajaPOP

msm na ovaj post od Marlen "_Curke jeste pročitale ovo:
http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/index....lesne-oplodnje_"
Malo kasnim, sorry...  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Ja nisam nigdje ostavila svoje orginale nalaza uvijek sve nosim sa sobom. Ako doktorima treba neka si lijepo prepišu u povijest bolesti ili kopiraju ili naglase da im treba kopija za njihovu evidenciju pa ću ju ja prirediti. To sam se naučila još kao mala dok sam nešto hodala po bolnicama, pa privatno... uvijek medicinsku dokumentaciju nositi sa sobom. I još sam si papire od MPO kojih se već podosta skupila skenirala, za svaki slučaj, ako mi doktori u bolnici negdje zametnu ili pomješaju. Nikad se ne zna... Ako imate mogućnost, to bih svima savjetovala.

Željkica, žao mi je  :Love: 
J&D držim fige za mrvice ~~~~~~~~
123beba neka bude tulum u labu! ~~~~~~~~~

Vrci, drži se, malo odmori i kada skupiš snage kreni dalje u borbu. 

Iako nekad izgleda da u nama nema više ni trunke snage, da smo potrošili zadnji atom nade... prođe noć, tjedan, mjesec... i želja poraste, razvije se tiho i odjednom poput vjetra nas obuzme i ponese prema novim bitkama. Moj put mi već pomalo liči na rat- gubim bitke, no vjerujem u konačnu pobjedu. Još nije vrijeme za bijelu zastavu... 
Ovo vrijeme i čekanje bete- joj cure, poludjet ću.

----------


## žužy

Željkica,baš mi je žao zbog bete :Kiss: 
123beba,navijamo za superduper lab party!i bravo za 7 js.

----------


## J&D

Curke koje cekaju betu neka ju sa strpljenjem docekaju i nek bude pozitivna, pikalicama hrabrosti a curkama koje su prosle punkciju super TULUMIŠKU zelim

----------


## J&D

Curke hvala na odg.. U
Meduvremenu me i doc zvao pa potvrdio ovo vase!!!!! Hvala jos jednom

----------


## PapigaCapo

Tikki, da je prispavat ova dva tjedna :D

----------


## M@tt

*Željkica* i *Vrci* žao mi je. Znam da vam to ništa previše sad ne znači sad, ali nakon što odmorite samo hrabro dalje....

*Bubi* pratimo vas i ovaj put. Sretno od srca!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala M@tt, jedva cekam da i ja vas popratim  :Smile: 

(cudno mi je kako se virtualno covjek ovdje zblizi...  :Smile:   )

----------


## Sonja29

bubi,tikki,J&D i ostale/i suborke/ci sretno!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(bubi znaš za naš dogovor :Grin: )
Vrci,Željkica žao mi je,budite jake! :Love: 
123beba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu
M@tt nadam se da ćemo uskoro vibrati i vama :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Jutro  :Coffee:  js mislila da sem se ja uspavala a ono nma nikog
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kome treba posluzite se
Zeljlica  :Love:

----------


## mare41

> bubi,tikki,J&D i ostale/i suborke/ci sretno!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~(bubi znaš za naš dogovor)
> Vrci,Željkica žao mi je,budite jake!
> 123beba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu
> M@tt nadam se da ćemo uskoro vibrati i vama


X
nana, hvala na kavi, sretno svima u iščekivanju koječega!

----------


## 123beba

Ljudi, hvala vam na podrsci!!! Iako ja nisam uspjela popamtiti u kojoj je tko točno fazi, želim vam SVIMA uspjeh, strpljenje, što više onih trenutaka koji nas guraju naprijed prema našim kikacima! 
I hvala na kavici svaki dan!  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

> Željkica, žao mi je 
> J&D držim fige za mrvice ~~~~~~~~
> 123beba neka bude tulum u labu! ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Vrci, drži se, malo odmori i kada skupiš snage kreni dalje u borbu. 
> 
> *Iako nekad izgleda da u nama nema više ni trunke snage, da smo potrošili zadnji atom nade... prođe noć, tjedan, mjesec... i želja poraste, razvije se tiho i odjednom poput vjetra nas obuzme i ponese prema novim bitkama. Moj put mi već pomalo liči na rat- gubim bitke, no vjerujem u konačnu pobjedu. Još nije vrijeme za bijelu zastavu... 
> Ovo vrijeme i čekanje bete- joj cure, poludjet ću.*


Debelo potpisujem!
Ovo u ljubičastom kao da sam ja pisala...

----------


## pipi73

Željkica i Vrci žao mi je..dajte sebi samo vremena...
J&D držim fige za mrvice ...bice sve onako najbolje
123beba vibram do neba...

veliki pozz svima

----------


## J&D

hvala drage moje!!

----------


## mishica_zg

> Debelo potpisujem!
> Ovo u ljubičastom kao da sam ja pisala...


potpisujem i ja  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

123beba,šaljem ti vibrice da tulum u labu bude nezaboravan......
a i svim ostalim curkama puno,puno pozitivnih vibrica za sve što vam treba :Smile:

----------


## Marlen

Svima puno hvala na lijepim željama za moje dvije morulice iako još uvijek nemama neku nadu. Zapravo ovaj put baš ni malo ne vjerujem u uspijeh.
Sad mi je sve kristalno jasno kad neki dr. kažu da je sve na dobrom embriju, a mi nikad do toga. Razočarana sam što me moje tijelo sabotira i uvijek mi napravi kvantitetu na uštrb kvalitete jajnih stanica. Baš sam u lošem moodu pa vas ne želim zamarati s tim.

Tikki molim te osvijetlaj nam obraz i objavi lijepu betu uskoro- vidim da smo na neki način sličnog puta. 

Beba za školske embrije  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Vrci

Marlen, mi smo 2 puta imali super embrije, pa ništa. Ne mora ti to ništa značiti...

Moja beta 1,5

----------


## Moe

> A ja...i ja sam imala danas transfer peti dan 2 morule, ni jedna se nije izborila do blastice i još od preostalih osam sve su stale sa rastom, ništa za zamrznuti (od 12 oplođenih). više ne znam što da radimo....optimizma ni nade više nemam...
> Ne znam koliko i hoću li se više uopće oporaviti za dalje.
> Betu vadim kad i Iberc 26.10.


Nemoj gubiti nadu. Još ste mladi i imate vremena. Nije sve izgubljeno.
Znaš kako ide Gibinna pjesma: _"Hodaj! Nebo strpljive voli. Hodaj! Možda se ipak sve u dobro pretvori"_

Vjerujem da si prošla već razne terapije tijekom postupaka. Kod mene je npr specifičan slučaj da su j.s. bile puno kvalitetnije na terapiji Menopurom nego Gonalom, pa samim time i embriji.

----------


## 123beba

Marlen, drži se, ne gubi nadu! Baš Kao što Moe i Gibo kažu... Možda se ipak sve u dobro pretvori!

----------


## žužy

Vrci  :Kiss:

----------


## BigBlue

Grlim tužnice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku listu čekalica beta, kao i za sve curke u postupcima.

*Neće me biti veći dio 11. mjeseca, godišnji odmor i netko bi trebao preuzeti listu u tom razdoblju, pa se kandidati mogu javiti (ovdje ili pp).* 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (7)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (1) 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
16.10. Papiga.Capo, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xAIH)
17.10. Marnel, KBO, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
18.10. bubaba, Cito, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
19.10. arlena, VV, 1. AIH
19.10. ivanica86, IVF Centar, 1. AIH
19.10. pilek, Petrova, AIH
20.10. marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
22.10. tikki, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI, 1x sekundarni, 1xFET)
22.10. linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
24.10. vesnare, Cito, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xFET, 1xsekundarni)
25.10. vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
26.10. lberc, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
26.10 Marlen, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10 IVF/ICSI)
29.10. Bea, KBO, IVF
29.10. dreamgirl, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
30.10. Snekica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 9xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
30.10. jo1974, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xklomifen)
pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Evelyn73, SD; IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Helena5, Petrova, 1. IVF; 123beba, VV, 1. IVF
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH); clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF); Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF;  J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF; hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF); milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF;  
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu – ON HOLD; jejja, Ri, 1. AIH; Suzy.s, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; 

 ON-GO  10. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);  
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
inada, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
kismet, PFC Prag
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
Mayica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  
sirena28, 1. AIH; 
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); 
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

11/2012: ARIANM (VG), pirica  (VG), Cassie (Prag, Pronatal), corinaII (Cito);  Amy2004 (Petrova,  AIH); snupi (Petrova, IVF, nakon 1xIVF); Anabanana (Cito); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF); grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); DaBaR, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; Mare O., Vinogradska, 1. IVF; bubekica, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI; Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), xena.mbk (Cito)
01/2013: Runa (Mb), Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova)
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
 aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope,, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, La-tica, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, PetraP, peugeot206, phiphy, Piki, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, Rose, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## lberc

željkica,Vrci,žao mi je...nažalost dobro znam kak vam je

meni vrijeme užasno sporo ide,glavobolja konačno popustila,danas sam se i malo šetala,lijep je dan..simptome ovaj put ne pratim,ipak je to prirodni,da mi punkcija i transfer nisu bili tak teški,sumnjam da bi me i jajnici i trbuh bolili,temperaturu nikad ne mjerim pa nebum ni sad,u petak bi morala po recept za utrogestane,nebum ih imala dosta do ponedjeljka,slobodno vozim kaj ne?

----------


## Brunaa

*BigBlue* bravo za listu!  *željkic a* i *vrci *  :Love:  odmorite se i hrabro dalje!

----------


## Vrci

Jel ima tu neki topic o fet-u? Kako sad to ide?

----------


## Brunaa

*vrci* jel već na pomolu PLAN B?  :Wink:  to mi je drago čuti, mene novo planiranje odmah obuzme i odvrati mi misli od neuspjeha...

----------


## andream

> Jel ima tu neki topic o fet-u? Kako sad to ide?


http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-30493.html

----------


## Vrci

Hvala

Da, naravno da idemo dalje  :Smile:  Nema odustajanja. Prvi poraz je bio užasan, ovaj drugi me samo na dan zaustavio. Sad sam već super.

Jedino se sutra vraćam na posao, to mi se ne da  :Laughing:

----------


## Brunaa

> Jedino se sutra vraćam na posao, to mi se ne da


Sreća bro je petak  :Very Happy:

----------


## J&D

Vrci neopisivo mi je zao..... Mene sora po prvi put neki bed stalno si kontam da nema nista od svega jer su trodnevni embriji.... Ma koma !

----------


## lberc

> Vrci neopisivo mi je zao..... Mene sora po prvi put neki bed stalno si kontam da nema nista od svega jer su trodnevni embriji.... Ma koma !


nema ti uopće veze kaj su trodnevni...i ja imam jednu trodnevnu mrvu i dajem joj šansu,sad me je nekaj onak jako spikalo al,samo na sekundu..znam da je rano za implantaciju i da bol mora trajat ipak duže od sekunde,al nema veze,odmah se bolje osjećam i vjerujem u svoju malu mrvicu(kaj psiha dela)...

----------


## J&D

> nema ti uopće veze kaj su trodnevni...i ja imam jednu trodnevnu mrvu i dajem joj šansu,sad me je nekaj onak jako spikalo al,samo na sekundu..znam da je rano za implantaciju i da bol mora trajat ipak duže od sekunde,al nema veze,odmah se bolje osjećam i vjerujem u svoju malu mrvicu(kaj psiha dela)...


Mislis da je dobro ako pika, mene tri put dnevno nesto ubode

----------


## Vrci

Ma nema veze pikanja. Ja sam imala postupak bez njih i s njima - isto. 
Ako hoće, hoće, bez obzira na simptome

Inače i ja mislim da je možda mrvama bolje od 3dana u mami, ali opet, sve ovisi

----------


## lberc

ma imala sam i ja već postupke sa simptomima i bez simptoma i uvijek velim da se nebum puno tim zamarala,al malo ipak moram...mislim da se i na trepavice postavim kak mi je suđeno tak bu...al već bi bilo vrijeme da uspije,pa nemrem više ni brojati te postupke :Yes: ..a i šefica mi je rekla da rješim to već jedanput da nema posla sa mnom

----------


## J&D

Bubimitka sretno sutra!!!

----------


## snupi

Vrci  žao mi je,Bubimitka  sretno!! Idemo dalje , mi smo jake , što nas ne ubije ,to nas ojača!!

----------


## MalaMa

J&D nemoj se brinuti oko starosti embrija. Meni su prvi put vraceni 5-dnevni pa nista,a sad jedan 2-dnevni i trudna sam. I mojoj kumi je dobitni bio iz 4 pokusaja isto 2-dnevni. Dr joj je rekao da je ona ipak najbolje mjesto za zametak,a ne lab. Sretno!

----------


## J&D

Joj hvala ti malama!

----------


## sanda1977

samo da vas pozdravim...ja korak po korak počinjem...kad dobijem m idem vaditi hormone...negdje oko 29.10.
nešto se polako miće....jedino što se sgram pokvario...samo 20% pokretnih(ne znam naziv te dijagnoze,čekamo nalaz kući),a bio jie normozospermija...dr A sumnja u vjerodostojnost osječkog nalaza....preveliki pad...eto,uvijek nešto

----------


## Moe

Hvata me trema i uzbuđenje, sutra ćemo se točkica i ja gledati "oči u oči"  :Smile:  tj ja nju na displayu ultrazvuka  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ću možda vidjeti i srce.
Ili kako se mm šali - dvije točkice!

----------


## Bubimitka81

J&D i meni je uspjelo sa trodnevnim embrijima i još par cura koje su trenutno trudne  :Smile:   Ne brigaj  :Smile: 

Mene prpa sutrašnje punkcije, valjda zato što znam šta me čeka .... :scared:  

(joj super su mi ovi smajlići, najradije bih sve stavila  :facepalm:   )

----------


## Moe

> Mene prpa sutrašnje punkcije, valjda zato što znam šta me čeka ....


Bit će to ok, vidjet ćeš. Samo hrabro!  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sanda sretno....

Moe i tebi za najljepši osjećaj sutra i prekrasnu treperavu mrvicu/e....

Gdje je nestala Milasova, kako napreduje pikanje?!

----------


## Moe

> samo da vas pozdravim...ja korak po korak počinjem...kad dobijem m idem vaditi hormone...negdje oko 29.10.
> nešto se polako miće....jedino što se sgram pokvario...samo 20% pokretnih(ne znam naziv te dijagnoze,čekamo nalaz kući),a bio jie normozospermija...dr A sumnja u vjerodostojnost osječkog nalaza....preveliki pad...eto,uvijek nešto


Ne znam kakav vam je spermiogram bio tijekom prethodnih postupaka.. ali sumnjam da bi radili ICSI da je bio normozospermija.

----------


## J&D

Drzi mi se bubimitka.... Mislit cu sutra na tebe!!!

----------


## J&D

> Hvata me trema i uzbuđenje, sutra ćemo se točkica i ja gledati "oči u oči"  tj ja nju na displayu ultrazvuka 
> Nadam se da ću možda vidjeti i srce.
> Ili kako se mm šali - dvije točkice!


 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budu dvije tockice!!! A moze i jedno hrabro srceko!

----------


## milasova8

Tu sam :Smile:  evo vratila se s trcanja.. joj,danas poslje pikanja mi se pojavila neka kvrzica,onako.kao kad te ubode komarac,pa sam se malcice prepala..ali brzo se povuklo,sva sreca.. inace ok podnosim :Smile: 

Sanda,ako su vam usporeni-dijagnoza je astenozospermija..vidjet ces kad dobis nalaz..bitno da ih ima,ne brini..bit ce sve ok..

Saljem vam svima brdo ruzicastih vibrica,nemojte se brinuti..sve bude dobro :Smile: 

Puseeee

----------


## J&D

> Hvata me trema i uzbuđenje, sutra ćemo se točkica i ja gledati "oči u oči"  tj ja nju na displayu ultrazvuka 
> Nadam se da ću možda vidjeti i srce.
> Ili kako se mm šali - dvije točkice!


E da zaboravila sam reci da se mm spermiogram popravio! I oplodili su decki sami JS. Kaze lana da bi mogli i prirodnim putem uspjeti!

----------


## Moe

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budu dvije tockice!!! A moze i jedno hrabro srceko!


 :Yes:

----------


## J&D

> Hvata me trema i uzbuđenje, sutra ćemo se točkica i ja gledati "oči u oči"  tj ja nju na displayu ultrazvuka 
> Nadam se da ću možda vidjeti i srce.
> Ili kako se mm šali - dvije točkice!





> E da zaboravila sam reci da se mm spermiogram popravio! I oplodili su decki sami JS. Kaze lana da bi mogli i prirodnim putem uspjeti!


O boze ovdje mi se nesto pomijesalo , a ne znam obrisati, oprosti moe

----------


## Moe

> O boze ovdje mi se nesto pomijesalo , a ne znam obrisati, oprosti moe


Sve OK, ne zamjeram ti  :Smile:  
To ti je od trudnoće  :Wink:

----------


## J&D

Rjeci ti se pozlatile moe!!

----------


## medena8

> ...Sad mi je sve kristalno jasno kad neki dr. kažu da je sve na dobrom embriju, a mi nikad do toga. Razočarana sam što me moje tijelo sabotira i uvijek mi napravi kvantitetu na uštrb kvalitete jajnih stanica. Baš sam u lošem moodu pa vas ne želim zamarati s tim.


Draga, gledam ti potpis, ali nisam gledala postove unatrag... Jesi li radila testove na trombofiliju i jesu li ti pokusavali sa heparinom?! Ja sam u svojim postupcima uglavnom imala trodnevne embrije, samo jednom blastice. Ovaj uspjesni je bio takodjer sa trodnevnima, ali i s heparinom upravo zbog te "sabotaze" vlastitoga tijela...

----------


## M@tt

Vrci drži se, stvarno mi je žao! 

Bubi držim palčeve sutra, sretno

----------


## Bubimitka81

Dobro jutro, evo da i ja skuham jednu jutarnju  :Coffee: 

Mi se vozamo, danas punkcija, drz'te fige  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

bubi, sretno!

----------


## milasova8

Bubi,drzim fige-sretno!

----------


## beilana

Bubimitka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jos malo. Tvoje odbrojavam svako jutro

----------


## nana0501

Jutro 
Bubimirka sretno
Tiki brzo ce ponedjeljak
Moe potpuno te kuzim uja jedva cekam uuzv sutra

----------


## lberc

Bubimitka da ti punkcija prođe bezbolno.
Kaj nam danas vadi tko betu?

----------


## Snekica

mogla bi ja, ako vam baš netko zafali!  nema veze što mi je 7dnt, jel? Šalim se, naravno!
Jutrić svima!

----------


## Moe

> Dobro jutro, evo da i ja skuham jednu jutarnju 
> 
> Mi se vozamo, danas punkcija, drz'te fige


Mmmmmm fina kavica, sigurno će biti puno kvalitetnih j.s. danas! Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
*Bubimitika* ~~~~~ za lijepe jajne stanice i sposobne decke!
*Moe* sretno danas!
*tikki, snekica, linalena, lberc, J&D, hrki*  :Kiss: 
*milasova* ima li novosti?
svima puno srece!

----------


## milasova8

bubekica-kako ti to sve lijepo napišeš :Smile:  ništa ti ne promakne..

evo,sutra mi je prva folikulometrija pa ću vidjeti kakvo je stanje..inače,nikakvih nuspojava..sve 5..kao da se ne pikam,eto..

pusa svima

----------


## BigBlue

Jutro i hvala na  :Coffee:  

Bubi za punkciju i onda dobar tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Moe  :fige:  za treptajuće  :Heart:  danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Imamo par čekalica ß danas - Papiga.Capo, Marnel, Bubaba, a i pilek je rekla da će danas vaditi, tako da ima dobrih razloga za puno vibrica!

Posebne želje našoj Maybe Baby, čija je blizanačka trudnoća nažalost završila prerano, i čija se curka bori i dalje! Podržite je i ovdje!

----------


## bubekica

> Imamo par čekalica ß danas - Papiga.Capo, Marnel, Bubaba, a i pilek je rekla da će danas vaditi, tako da ima dobrih razloga za puno vibrica!


 :Klap: 
oooo, pa danas onda moramo ovdje vidjeti puno lijepih brojcica!

----------


## Moe

> jutro svima!
> *Moe* sretno danas!
> svima puno srece!


Dobroooo jutrooooo!  :Smile: 
Hvala! 
I od mene svima sve naj naj! Želim Vam uspješne transfere, punkcije, bete, folikulometrije, da sve bude kako treba!




> Moe  za treptajuće  danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Nestrpljiva sam za poluditi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pipi73

Hvala na kafici...bila je tako dobra

Meni danas 7 dt....i osjecam se nepromenjeno...kao i prvog dana...naduto...
Ne znam zasto me zigaju jajnici...naizmenicno..kada je ovo bio FET u prirodnom ciklusu....i po srednjoj liniji ispod pupka....unutra kao da se nesto rasteze sa otporom..slicno je i sa grudima....i bas su napete...Bas mi je tesko naci polozaj pri spavanju...I jos me drze preznojavanja...ne cesto-2-3 puta dnevno ali su bas kao u klimakteriju...
Mada bolje spavam...dublje
Ja vas udavih..ali sta da radim...

Marlen ne izuvaj se prije nego si usla...tvoje tjelo je uradilo najbolje sto je moglo...ne budi prestroga prema sebi...mnogo stosta ne zavisi od nas....i u Bozijim je rukama...Glavu gore...i nadamo se najboljem....a vadimo betu isti dan... :Very Happy: 

Moe ti danas imas UZ....poljubi svoju mrvicu...
BigBlue hvala za listu

----------


## lberc

moe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za :Heart: 
čekalice beta,ajd nas razveselite velikim betama
Maybe baby~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i ovdje za malu palčicu,da bude velik borac
snekica i ja bi najradije već danas napravila test,a tek mi 3dan...kad ga mogu najranije napravit,nema nikakvih injekcija samo utrogestani?

----------


## Moe

> moe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za
> čekalice beta,ajd nas razveselite velikim betama
> Maybe baby~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i ovdje za malu palčicu,da bude velik borac
> snekica i ja bi najradije već danas napravila test,a tek mi 3dan...kad ga mogu najranije napravit,nema nikakvih injekcija samo utrogestani?


Thnx!  :Smile: 
Ako je kućni test mislim da je optimalno negdje 10dnt 5dn embrija ili 12dnt 3dn embrija. A ako je beta onda kako je rekao liječnik  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

trodnevni embrij,12dnt,sam mislila ići vadit betu jer je to petak,pa da znam zbog bolovanja..a niš imam tri testa pa se budem igrala od 10dnt

----------


## Sonja29

J&D moja Marija je dvodnevni embrij. Ni ja im nisam davala nikakvu šansu ali nikad se ne zna....
Iberc sretno i vibram za + na testu!
bubi vibramo!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Dobili 12 stanica, 3-4 su vjerovatno losije.. Ja zadovoljna  :Smile: 

Cure koje vade betu danas, sretno i da nam javite lijepe vijesti  :Smile: 

Saljem svima puno alt gr

----------


## hrki

Bokić!
Puno sreće danas svima, i puno puno pozitvnih vibrica.Moe za    :Heart:  ; Bubi da punkcija prođe uspješno i što bezbolnije ;a svim čekalicama bete da nam objave veeelike brojke  :Klap:  . Evo danas sam obavila posljednju folekulometriju ,u 22 sata slijedi štoperica i u subotu punkcija.

----------


## milasova8

> Dobili 12 stanica, 3-4 su vjerovatno losije.. Ja zadovoljna 
> 
> Cure koje vade betu danas, sretno i da nam javite lijepe vijesti 
> 
> Saljem svima puno alt gr


odlično :Smile:   za tulum u labu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> Moe  za treptajuće  danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Imamo par čekalica ß danas - Papiga.Capo, Marnel, Bubaba, a i pilek je rekla da će danas vaditi, tako da ima dobrih razloga za puno vibrica!
> 
> Posebne želje našoj Maybe Baby, čija je blizanačka trudnoća nažalost završila prerano, i čija se curka bori i dalje! Podržite je i ovdje!


X sretno čekalicama, i Maybe Baby još jednom ovdje šaljem zagrljaj!
Bubi, lijepe vijesti, puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!
pipi, jako navijam, dobro zasad zvuči~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marlen

Medena8 napravila sam sve testove i osim MTHFR heterozigit svi drugi su dobri nalazi, ali bez obzira na te nalaze tražila sam MPO dr da mi ukljući heparin na što je on rekao: kako kaže tvoj hematolog, a moj hematolog kaže Aspirin prekoncepcijski... Sad po MPO dr pijem Decortin, andol, folacin, duphaston, normabel i stavljam crinone gel. ja svaki put preburno reagiram na minimalnu stimulaciju, na granici sa hiperom pa imam masu neupotrebljivih jajnih stanica koje valjda poremete i kvalitetu onih koje bi mogle biti perspektivne. Ma ne znam ni ja sama više, možda previše fantaziram...užasno mi je teško.....

----------


## J&D

Bubimitka bravo!! Jel jako bolilo?? Isto stanica imas koliko
I ja!! Koja je tvoja stimulacija bila?? Drzim fige da se suuuuper zaljube u labu!

----------


## hrki

Bubi , neka tulum u labu bude nezaboravan

----------


## žužy

> Dobili 12 stanica, 3-4 su vjerovatno losije.. Ja zadovoljna 
> 
> Cure koje vade betu danas, sretno i da nam javite lijepe vijesti 
> 
> Saljem svima puno alt gr


 :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
super bubi,sad nek se nastavi samo tak dobro i u labu!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka bravo!! Jel jako bolilo?? Isto stanica imas koliko
> I ja!! Koja je tvoja stimulacija bila?? Drzim fige da se suuuuper zaljube u labu!


Nije bilo strasno.. Sad cekam da vidim koliko ce se oploditi?
Koliko se tebi oplodilo i koliko ste zamrznuli?!

Hvala cure na zeljama za dobar tulum  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

Obzirom ste mi sve bile utjeha, podrška, nada i ohrabrenje moram vam javiti lijepu vijest. 
Doživjela sam predivan osjećaj danas, vidjeh srce koje kuca  :Heart: 
*Život je lijep.*
Idem sad cmoljit od sreće.
Ljubim vas i želim da što prije budete sretne baš kao i ja.

----------


## J&D

Danas jos cekam odgovor odnosno poziv!! A sve si nesto mislim da ga mozda i zovem

----------


## Muma

To je odlično *bubimitka*! Nek je velika fešta u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~
Curama koje čekate ß, sretno!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moe obozavam ovakve vijesti!! Predivno!!
Zelim ti da uzivas preostalih 7,5 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Moe...sve rijeci su suvisne

----------


## Snekica

Moe, čestitke na  :Heart:   Sretno dalje!
Bubimitka koliko si imala folikula?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Moe, čestitke na   Sretno dalje!
> Bubimitka koliko si imala folikula?


Ne znam draga, mislim max 15-ak...

----------


## Snekica

Pitam jer u zadnjih par dana imamo js točno po zakonu, pa me čudi sve to... Nadam se da neće biti kao s onih famoznih 3  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Pitam jer u zadnjih par dana imamo js točno po zakonu, pa me čudi sve to... Nadam se da neće biti kao s onih famoznih 3


Bas sam se pitala zasto te to zanima i onda mi sinulo...  :Smile: 
Ma ne znam, mozda.. A mozda je slucajnost, prijateljica je isto kod Lucija, u ponedjeljak je dobila 11 stanica... :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Sretno Bubimitka.... i nek bude tulum u labu.... no ono što je sigurno, sve da ih ima više od 12 j.s. - sigurna sam da to ne bi niti jedan liječnik ili biolog priznao... i kako bi kad zakon lijepo kaže: 

(2) U postupku homologne izvantjelesne oplodnje smije se koristiti  kontrolirana stimulacija ovulacije u skladu sa suvremenim biomedicinskim  spoznajama *tako da se dobije najviše dvanaest jajnih stanica.* Od tog  broja može se oploditi svih dvanaest jajnih stanica. U skladu s  medicinskim dostignućima u spolne organe žene dopušten je unos najviše  dva zametka poštujući načelo sljedivosti. Preostali zameci i/ili jajne  stanice zamrzavaju se.

----------


## J&D

Ma vec mi zlo od tih zakona a tek krenula....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kadauna znala sam da ces ti ovo komentirati  :Razz: 
Ja vjerujem da su i do nedavno oplodjivali vise od 3, kod mene su se slucajno oba puta oplodile bas sve 3 odabrane..
Iako ovaj put mi je Luci rekao da ocekuje 6-8 stanica.. I od ovih 12 njih nekoliko su losije...
Neka njih, dok god to nama ide na ruku  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

> Ma vec mi zlo od tih zakona a tek krenula....


Zašto?

----------


## nana0501

Moe super za srceko
Koji ti je ddnt?

----------


## ljube

> (2) U postupku homologne izvantjelesne oplodnje smije se koristiti  kontrolirana stimulacija ovulacije u skladu sa suvremenim biomedicinskim  spoznajama *tako da se dobije najviše dvanaest jajnih stanica.* Od tog  broja može se oploditi svih dvanaest jajnih stanica. U skladu s  medicinskim dostignućima u spolne organe žene dopušten je unos najviše  dva zametka poštujući načelo sljedivosti. Preostali zameci i/ili jajne  stanice zamrzavaju se.


i da se samo prisjetimo već neko vrijeme nespominjanih prof. Šimunića i Vrčića kao umotvoraca te zakonske nebuloze

----------


## tetadoktor

Kadauna, ljube, uvijek me razvesite svojim postovima  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

> Kadauna, ljube, uvijek me razvesite svojim postovima


ima nas još....meni fale ona vremena kad smo pozdravljali medicinsko osoblje po klinikama, koje nas je čitalo, ko zna da li još čitaju? rado bi ih opet pozdravila!

----------


## strategija

Cure samo da pošaljem kolektivne vibrice čekalicama bete a i svima ostalima! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja sam nakon mjesec dana puštena kući iz bolnice pa moram malo pohvatati šta se događalo!

----------


## amyx

Čitaju, čitaju...barem jedan za kojeg ja znam :Grin:

----------


## Argente

Jel se smije sad reć da mislimo da su prošli zakon kršili svi koji su bili u prilici?  :Grin:

----------


## BigBlue

Joj neeeee Argente!!! Samo su čarobnjaci, pa su od 3 js dobivali 4 embrija  :Grin:

----------


## J&D

> Zašto?


Zasto? Zato sto zakone uglavnom donose ljudi koji nikad nisu sjedili na stolici nasuprot doktora i culi... Da moraju primiti 30 injekcija...gurati u sebe kojesta, da ne govorim o punkciji....transferu, cekanju bete... Hormknalnim promjenama...trovanju organizma... I sve za najnormalniju i najvrijedniju stvar na svijetu....to malo cudo najvoljenije na svijetu! I nazalost to sve cesto ne bude dovoljno nego moramo iznova i iznova sve prolaziti! I onda se on tamo sjetio da bi nesto napisao tek toliko da se kaze da pn nesto radi! Bas me zanima da tom nekom trebaju transplantirati zeni bubreg jel bi on rekao hm.... Donjet cu novi zakon nema bubrega jer se taj isti nesmije cuvati na hladnom!  Da je bog htjeo da moja zena ima zdrave bubrege dao bi ih jojMoj je doktor dobro rekao nije nijedan doktor legao na ginekoloski stolac  pa vidio kako je to samo toliko noge rasiriti! 
Ma uh poludim..... Kad se o njihovoj guzici radi odu i na jedan dan u mirovinu.... A kad se o nama radi onda ujutro kad se probude kazu....idemo malo mjenjati MPO zakon jer mi vec imamo djecu!

----------


## J&D

Oprostite na nepismenosti, em pisem s I pada, em se uzbudim pa samo lupam po slovima! Em sam sva inace brzopleta...a mozda malo i hormoni... :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> Joj neeeee Argente!!! Samo su čarobnjaci, pa su od 3 js dobivali 4 embrija


 :Sad:  prokletstvo života u provinciji...kod nas nikad preko 3 od 3

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Joj neeeee Argente!!! Samo su čarobnjaci, pa su od 3 js dobivali 4 embrija


 :Laughing:

----------


## Marlen

Kadauna  :starac:  :rock:

----------


## Muma

> Joj neeeee Argente!!! Samo su čarobnjaci, pa su od 3 js dobivali 4 embrija


(dobra ti je ova!) Ma ziher su bili jednojajčani blizanci  :Laughing:

----------


## ljube

Eh, ne samo da su od 3 js dobivali 3 embrija, nego su gle čuda to vrlo često bili sve odlični embriji  :Rolling Eyes: , stvarno za anale ljudske gluposti.

----------


## BigBlue

J&D, mislila sam što ti konkretno smeta u ovom novom zakonu?
Jer, iako je daleko od savršenog, onaj prošli je bio  :gaah: 

Sry kadauna, ako biramo *Shit of the year* novoga zakona, moj glas definitivno ide članku 9:

(1) Medicinski pomognuta oplodnja provodi se primjenom sljedećih postupaka:
1. intrauterina inseminacija (IUI),
2. izvantjelesna oplodnja (IVF),
3. intracitoplazmatska mikroinjekcija spermija (ICSI),
4. zamrzavanje i odmrzavanje spolnih stanica, spolnih tkiva i zametaka,
5. *prijenos spolnih stanica ili zametaka u jajovod*,
6. preimplantacijska genetska dijagnostika.

Svaki put kad čitam ne znam je li bi se plakala ili smijala nad ovom bedastoćom  :Grin:

----------


## J&D

Pa to ti i govorim...neki prdonja sjedi u fotelji i pise nebuloze jer bas danas nema drugog posla! Joj bjesna sam! Ma ovaj zakon je pjesma spram onog od onog magarca ! Ma glupo mi je sto nas i u ovom zakonu ogranicavaju i trpaju u isti kos! A sve smo razlicite... Nije isti postupak za mene koja sam mlada zdrava ili nekoj zeni preko 39 i koja npr ima secer! Ne moze on iz ureda nama dvjema ograniciti stimulaciju na 12 js. Dajem samo primjer!

----------


## pipi73

> Obzirom ste mi sve bile utjeha, podrška, nada i ohrabrenje moram vam javiti lijepu vijest. 
> Doživjela sam predivan osjećaj danas, vidjeh srce koje kuca 
> *Život je lijep.*
> Idem sad cmoljit od sreće.
> Ljubim vas i želim da što prije budete sretne baš kao i ja.


cestitam draga...divnu skolsku trudnocu ti zelimj :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Moe

> Moe super za srceko
> Koji ti je ddnt?


ddnt? Ovaj termin još nisam koristila.
Danas je bilo 5 tjedana i 4 dana od prvog dana posljednje menstruacije.
22 dana od transfera.
13 dana od pozitivne bete
Jel me nešto od toga pitaš?  :Smile: 




> Cure samo da pošaljem kolektivne vibrice čekalicama bete a i svima ostalima! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Ja sam nakon mjesec dana puštena kući iz bolnice pa moram malo pohvatati šta se događalo!


Ajde čuvaj mrvice i druži se sa djecom, sigurno su te se zaželjela? 




> cestitam draga...divnu skolsku trudnocu ti zelimj


Hvala ti i od srca ti želim da vidiš isto za mjesec dana!  :Smile:  
Kad je beta?

----------


## 123beba

Moe to je predivno!!! Čestitam ti na srcu koje kuca ispod tvoga!  :Wink:  želim ti prekrasan ostatak trudnoće!  :Smile: 

Bubimitka, SRETNO!!!!! 

Meni su danas vratili moje 2 mrvice!!!!  :Smile:  sada treba preživjeti do bete 5.11.  Držite fige!  :Wink:

----------


## Moe

> Moe to je predivno!!! Čestitam ti na srcu koje kuca ispod tvoga!  želim ti prekrasan ostatak trudnoće! 
> 
> Bubimitka, SRETNO!!!!! 
> 
> Meni su danas vratili moje 2 mrvice!!!!  sada treba preživjeti do bete 5.11.  Držite fige!


Hvala! Šaljem ti trudničke ~~~~~~~! Strpljen spašen.

----------


## milasova8

Moe cestitam na malenom srceku :Smile:  uzivaj!

----------


## amyx

> ddnt? Ovaj termin još nisam koristila.
> Danas je bilo 5 tjedana i 4 dana od prvog dana posljednje menstruacije.
> 22 dana od transfera.
> 13 dana od pozitivne bete
> Jel me nešto od toga pitaš? 
> 
> 
> Ajde čuvaj mrvice i druži se sa djecom, sigurno su te se zaželjela? 
> 
> ...


vjerojatno je misla dnt ili ti dan nakon transfera

----------


## nana0501

Moe dnt sam mislila meni ce bit sutra 21 dnt joj jedva cekam uzv

----------


## Moe

> Moe dnt sam mislila meni ce bit sutra 21 dnt joj jedva cekam uzv


A ti sutra ideš?  :Smile:   :Zaljubljen: 
Sretno!

----------


## nana0501

Sutra u 10 moram bit na sd drzite fige i meni i ljubavi maminoj skupa idemo

----------


## mostarka86

bubi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 za tulum u labu...
moe, prelijepa vijest, želim ti školsku trudnoću...
123beba~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za poz.betu...
nana, za veliko, jakoooo :Heart:

----------


## tikki

Bubi i ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
Moe  :Zaljubljen:  rastopila sam se  :Smile: 
Nana sretno sutra!

Cure koje vadite betu ~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba! Za velike brojkice sutra i malo kolektivnog skakanja na forumu  :Smile: 

A sad kad ste vec pricale o zakonu, meni nikakav problem nije biti u skladu sa zakonom. Tijelo se čudesno prilagodi. U RH su se uvijek oplodile 3/3 stanice, ostale nisu bile dobre. U Slo puno losje, oplodila bi se u prosjeku svaka 2. ili 3. A sad kad se zakon promjenio i kod nas se vise ne oplodjuje sa 100% uspjesnosti. Ma cudo jedno  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Ne znam kakav vam je spermiogram bio tijekom prethodnih postupaka.. ali sumnjam da bi radili ICSI da je bio normozospermija.


bio je normozospermia,a sada je loš...a rade mi ICSI zbog mali broj js,nizak AMH....dakle,uvijek smo radili ICSI zbog mene...a sada i taj sgram...nikakav.... :Mad:

----------


## M@tt

Bubimitka 12 komada?????????? Bravoooooo  :Very Happy:  :Klap:   vibramo za tulum u labu.

Moe predivno. Uživaj sad

----------


## ježić

Moe, čestitam na srčeku!
Bubimitka, bravo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum!
nana, sretno sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pilek, žao mi je  :Sad: 

Svima ostalima, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka 12 komada?????????? Bravoooooo   vibramo za tulum u labu.
> 
> Moe predivno. Uživaj sad


 :rock: 

Tikki kak si ti? Uskoro vadiš betu.. Hoće pasti koji testić prije?

----------


## tikki

Mislim da nece... nikad ne reci nikad  :Smile:  ali za sada sam odlucila da cu samo betu vaditi.

----------


## M@tt

> Mislim da nece... nikad ne reci nikad  ali za sada sam odlucila da cu samo betu vaditi.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držimo palčeve

----------


## Sonja29

Jutro curice i dečki! Stiže forumska :Coffee: 
Tikki tako je najbolje,beta je jedini siguran pokazatelj trudnoće.
Moe bravo za  :Heart: 
Bubi Alt Gr da se oplodi svih 12 :Smile:  i za sve curice koje čekaju betu

----------


## lberc

sonja,hvala na kavici..baš je fina...tvoj avatar mi je presladak
Bubimitka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da tulum bude najbolji i da se sve oplode
nana,sretno na ultrazvuku
pilek,žao mi je
još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve skupa

----------


## strategija

> Ajde čuvaj mrvice i druži se sa djecom, sigurno su te se zaželjela?


Hvala, draga! Joj jesu i oni mene i ja njih. Iako smo se svaki dan viđali drugi je osjećaj kad si u svojoj kući :Smile:  
Ajmo cure velike bete na sunce!

----------


## Moe

> moe, prelijepa vijest, želim ti školsku trudnoću...


hvala!




> Moe  rastopila sam se


I ja sam već zaljubljena u svoju točkicu. A tek kad se rodi, ne mogu ni zamisliti kakav je to miks pozitivnih emocija!




> Moe predivno. Uživaj sad


Potrudit ću se.




> Moe, čestitam na srčeku!


Hvala ti ježiću




> Moe bravo za


 :Klap: 




> Ajmo cure velike bete na sunce!


Ajmoooooo!

----------


## milasova8

evo prva folikulometrija obavljena..uglavnom,dr.jako zadovoljan..danas mi je 8dc a 4.dan stimulacije,debljina endometrija je 6mm,6 folikula najveći ima 13mm..sad nastavljam sa gonalima i uvodim cetrotide pa u pon opet UZV..

----------


## bubekica

*nana0501* javlja da se vidi gestacijska 6mm, iduci cetvrtak opet uzv, kontrola 29.10. u zg.  :Very Happy:

----------


## J&D

Bravo nana! Cestitke

----------


## Bab

milasova, bravo za UZV i tvoje folikuliće...samo nek oni rastu i debljaju se...bit će to dobra "berba" jaja :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Nana, čestitam na mrvici...~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kuckanje na idućem pregledu.

tužnicama šaljem zagrljaje, a sa sretnicama skačem do stropa ( ne rade mi smajlići pa ih ovako opisno stavljam)...

----------


## milasova8

Nana,jeeeee!!!! da vidiš malo kuckajuće srce na sljedećem UZV~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

Mi imamo malo kuckajuce  :Heart:  i topimo se od srece  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## xena.mbk

> Mi imamo malo kuckajuce  i topimo se od srece


Maco superrrrr čestitam, i neka bude školski do kraja!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Macoooo! Čestitam na kuckavcu!  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

maco, čestitam!!!!!!!! To je predivno! Želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću sve do kraja!  :Very Happy: 

nana, bravo! uskoro ćeš vidjeti i  :Heart: ! 

milasova, bravo na stimulaciji!  :Klap:  jos malo pa da punkcija bude što uspješnija i što bezbolnija!

----------


## matahari

> Mi imamo malo kuckajuce  i topimo se od srece



 :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

Cure drage, moje odbrojavanje je gotovo, ipak sam otišla vaditi betu. Ni ovoga puta nismo uspjeli... trenutno sam jako jako tužna. Mislim da ni zbog jedne 0 nisam još ovako plakala. Moram se malo oporaviti, doći će jednom i nama rode...

----------


## strategija

Tikki  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  Žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## hrki

tikki , žao mi je.Drži se :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

tikki :Love:

----------


## milasova8

A joj,tikki moja..nema tih rijeci koje bi izrazile koliko mi je zao.. :Sad: 
Drzi se draga...mislim na tebe..pusa

----------


## Bab

o tikki moja draga...grlim jako
isplači sve iz sebe i uzmi vremena kolko trebaš prije nove borbe.
Jako mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## mare41

tikki, žao mi je

----------


## J&D

Tikki zao mi je strasno

----------


## Vrci

tikki žao mi je  :Sad: 

Koji ti je danas dnt?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikki nemam rijeci.. Zao mi je... :Sad:

----------


## Vrci

Meni se čini da je jako puno neuspjeha u zadnje vrijeme... držim fige da nas ostale čekalice bete razvesele

----------


## tetadoktor

tikki žao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## kitty

tikki jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## tikki

> tikki žao mi je 
> 
> Koji ti je danas dnt?


13dnt 3d, zadnji booster sam piknula prije 6 dana i izašao je više-manje skroz (3.5 je pisalo, zanemarivo)

----------


## Vrci

Ma znam, moja beta mi je govorila da ništa od toga već 11dnt 3d (bila 7). Znam kako je...

Drž se, vjerujem da ti nije lakše. Ali ići ćemo mi dalje u nove pobjede

----------


## J&D

Curke dali dan transfera racunam kao nulu ili 1. Ne zbog bete nego ono kao da vidim kada bi se trebalo implantirati itd.... Joj fjaka me hvata... Jos je prerano... Medutim ja imam kos jedan testic doma pa bi se igrala sa njim,.. A booster sam dobila juce i opet 23 . A beta tek 31... Ufff joj neka me grozota uhvatla.... Poludit nista drugo!

----------


## Moe

> Curke dali dan transfera racunam kao nulu ili 1.


Dan transfera je nulti.

----------


## Moe

> maco, čestitam!!!!!!!! To je predivno! Želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću sve do kraja! 
> 
> nana, bravo! uskoro ćeš vidjeti i ! 
> 
> milasova, bravo na stimulaciji!  jos malo pa da punkcija bude što uspješnija i što bezbolnija!


Da ne ponavljam, 123beba je već sve rekla, želim Vam sve isto!




> Cure drage, moje odbrojavanje je gotovo, ipak sam otišla vaditi betu. Ni ovoga puta nismo uspjeli... trenutno sam jako jako tužna. Mislim da ni zbog jedne 0 nisam još ovako plakala. Moram se malo oporaviti, doći će jednom i nama rode...


Tikki, jako mi je žao, nije pravedno da se toliko morate mučiti  :Sad:  želim vam oporavak i da nova borba konačno iznjedri uspjeh! Držte se!  :Love:

----------


## željkica

Tikki jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## rozalija

tikki žao mi je draga.
maco bravo za malo treptavo srculence.

----------


## M@tt

Tikki žao mi je... Znam da ti malo to sad znači ali probaj se nekako skupiti.... Drži se nekak!

----------


## Marlen

Tikki.....kad bi barem znali koliko toga još moramo proć, ali da nas čeka siguran uspijeh, ni jedan poraz ne bi bio težak..... Ovako u potpunosti suosijećam s tobom. Žao mi je, užasno mi je žao Tikki.....

----------


## nana0501

Tiki  :Love:  zao mi je znam da je sad smak svijeta ali sigurna sam da ces brzo skupiti snage za nove borbe jer tako je to koliko gos puta padnemo na neku nacin se ipak signemo jos jace i idemo dalje

----------


## lberc

tikki,žao mi je :Love: 
ja nekak imam osjećaj da ni kod mene opet nebu niš...znam još je rano,tek mi je 5dnt,al nekak se tak ojećam...čak mi ni temperatura nije ni 37,trebala bi bit bar zbog utrića..a bumo vidli :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Snekica

tikki, k vragu! mislila sam da ovaj put bude više sreće! žao mi je! :Love:

----------


## xena.mbk

*tikki* a šta da kažem, žao mi je, žao mi je, žao mi je. Ali idemo dalje do cilja i nama će svanit jedan put!!! :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

tikki i meni je žao :Love: 
maco čestitam :Very Happy: !

----------


## Vrci

1dc...¸ovaj ciklus odmor, kaže L da mu se javim idući 1dc.
Budući da ne dobivam svoje menge, kaže da opet izazovem duphastonom. Ja ću onda uzeti duphiće 16-25 dc kako sam uzimala i mjesecima prije mpo. Valjda je to ok

Ili da po bazalnoj vidim kakvo je stanje, možda se jajnici sjetili proraditi, pa uzmem duphiće malo kasnije? Da li bi to bio problem?

----------


## bubekica

*vrci* mislim da je ta odluka na tebi, meni je moj mpo doktor rekao da mu je potpuno svejedno kako cu uzimati duphaston  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Onda budem malo pričekala. Još ću u međuvremenu iskontrolirati tsh, ako nije u redu da se naručim na kontrolu.
I malo wellness vikend s mužem... i doći će novi ciklus  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

tikki tako mi je žao... znam da ti nikakve poruke sada ne mogu olakšati, no želim ti da se čim prije oporaviš i kreneš u nove pobjede...drži se.

----------


## J&D

curke evo imamo 6 smrzlica!!!! juhuuu

----------


## Snekica

Bravo J&D za smrzliće!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> curke evo imamo 6 smrzlica!!!! juhuuu


Baš mi je drago zbog tebe  :Smile: 

Moja prijateljica od 11 stanica ostala na 3 blastice, danas joj 2 vraćene a onu jednu možda sutra zamrznu  :Sad:

----------


## nana0501

Super za smrzlice 
Ja odbrojavam do cetvrtka i uzva i jedva cekam da dobim slicicu jer jucer nisam

----------


## arlena

tikki  :Love:

----------


## Muma

> curke evo imamo 6 smrzlica!!!! juhuuu


 :Very Happy:  jupppiiiii.

----------


## hrki

Drage moje evo prošla i moja punkcija.Dobili smo 7 jajnih stanica,sutra zovem u lab da vidimo koliko ih se oplodilo i kad će transfer.

----------


## J&D

Za tulumišku hrki!!!

----------


## PapigaCapo

Cure, samo da prijavim svoj minus. Sutra cu ponovit, al ne nadam se bas

----------


## pipi73

PapigaCapo...ponovi betu ...nikada se ne zna...
Hrki...neka sve bude onako skolski...lagano i uspjesno
J&D..bravo...sve najbolje...iskoristili ste lab 100 %  :Smile: 

tikki tako mi je žao..sto god da kazem receno je....ali naprijed se mora

Meni danas 9dt...sve isto kao i zadnjiih dana...osjecam se kao balon...lako se umorim...zadisem...imam laganu probadajucu bol u oba jajnika,naizmenicno...malo vise u desni...znam da mi je tu bio vodeci folikul...Jeli ko imao slicno...ovo za jajnike
Ova preznojavanja su ucinila i da sam se bila dobro ukocila u ledjima ova dva zadnja dana...danas je malo bolje
Poljubac svima...sorry ako sam koga zaboravila...ne pamtim bas najbolje ovaj mjesec

----------


## 123beba

> Drage moje evo prošla i moja punkcija.Dobili smo 7 jajnih stanica,sutra zovem u lab da vidimo koliko ih se oplodilo i kad će transfer.


Hrki bravo!!!! Nadam se da ćeš imati dobre js i uspješnu oplodnju barem kao i ja!  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> Cure, samo da prijavim svoj minus. Sutra cu ponovit, al ne nadam se bas


Drzim fige da sutra ipak bude +

----------


## 123beba

Cure, znam da postoji tema o fizičkoj aktivnosti nakon et, no ako nije problem jel može vaših par savjeta... Mene nekako dosta često boli iako je ponekad samo kao jaki pritisak i ne znam jel to znači da trebam bas ležati ili mogu napraviti neke stvari po kući... Mislim, samo osnovne, staviti prati veš, objesiti, sude staviti u mašinu i sl. MM je na poslu dosta vremena i.jednostavno ne mogu čekati na njega za sve...

----------


## Mali Mimi

beba ne moraš biti baš prikovana za krevet, malo miruj malo radi, nemoj ništa teško nositi, ali ne moraš ni ležati 24 sata

----------


## Marlen

123beba ako imaš pritisak u trbuhu i ako te boli nemoj se baš naprezati! Postoji problem kod stimulacija kad su jajnici jajo uvećani i može usljed naprezanja ili ponavljajućih istih radnji doć do torzije jajnika. Stoga sve lagano, pola veša prijepodne pola posljepodne, nemoj dugo raditi iste pokrete. Ja se osjećam sasvim ok i sve normalno radim, kuham spremam, brišem prašinu penjem se na kat, ali napominjem nemam nikakav pritisak, probadanje ni bolova.
Želim ti sada uspijeh da se više ne moraš brinuti oko tih stvari!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

*Marlen* neka u 10-om mjesecu i 10-om postupku beta bude barem 10 x 10  :fige:

----------


## 123beba

> *Marlen* neka u 10-om mjesecu i 10-om postupku beta bude barem 10 x 10


Potpisujem, Bruna nisi mogla bolje zaželjeti!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> *Marlen* neka u 10-om mjesecu i 10-om postupku beta bude barem 10 x 10


baš lijepo rečeno

----------


## BigBlue

Nažalost lista tužnica nam je podugačka: phiphy, željkica, Vrci, tikki, Papiga.Capo, pilek, bubaba, arlena, Marnel, ivanica86, Evelyn73...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ovo izgleda nije bio "naš" tjedan...
tikki, riječi su suvišne i šaljem veliki  :Love: 

Za sve naše betočekalice u slijedećem tjednu šaljem puuuuuuuuuuuunoooooooooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da nam javite sjajne rezultate!

Dobili smo još jednu trudnicu - mariselu, a mirelaj je javila VV blizance!

A ovo nam je nova lista:

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (7)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (2) 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
22.10. linalena, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 4xsekundarni)
24.10. vesnare, Cito, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI, 4xFET, 1xsekundarni)
25.10. vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)
26.10. lberc, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
26.10 Marlen, IVF/ICSI (nakon 10 IVF/ICSI)
26.10. Helena5, Petrova, 1. IVF 
29.10. Bea, KBO, IVF
29.10. dreamgirl, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
30.10. Snekica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 9xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
30.10. jo1974, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xklomifen)
pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
5.11. 123beba, VV, 1. IVF

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF);  hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF); Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF;  J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF;
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF);  
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH); clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF;  
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
jejja, Ri, 1. AIH; Suzy.s, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; 

 ON-GO  10. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
inada, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu;
Mayica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  
sirena28, 1. AIH; 
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); 
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

11/2012: ARIANM (VG), pirica  (VG), Cassie (Prag, Pronatal), corinaII (Cito);  Amy2004 (Petrova,  AIH); snupi (Petrova, IVF, nakon 1xIVF); Anabanana (Cito); Muma, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH); ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF); grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); DaBaR, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; Mare O., Vinogradska, 1. IVF; bubekica, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI; Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), xena.mbk (Cito), kismet, PFC Prag
01/2013: Runa (Mb), Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova)
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
 aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Evelyn73, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope,, inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, La-tica, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, peugeot206, phiphy, Piki, pilek, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, Rose, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## Moe

> Nažalost lista tužnica nam je podugačka: phiphy, željkica, Vrci, tikki, Papiga.Capo, pilek, bubaba, arlena, Marnel, ivanica86, Evelyn73...    ovo izgleda nije bio "naš" tjedan...


Baš tako, ne baš sretan tjedan. Držite se djevojke, žene i buduće mame, doći će i vaših 5 minuta!

----------


## PapigaCapo

Moe, koliki ti je amh? A kakva ti je stimulacija bila ovaj sretni put?

----------


## J&D

Zao mi je curke kojima nije uspjelo.... Hrabro dalje

----------


## Marlen

BB hvala za listu, da si je barem mogla sastaviti sa sretnim ishodom za sve ovotjedne betočekalice. Baš je jako loš ovaj tjedan, tužno nesretan i bez sreće.
Bojim se da ni ja idući tjedan neću popraviti svojim ishodom, ali ipak mi vaše želje i pozitiva vrate neku nadu i zato vam hvala jer si samo to i želim.

I zato SVIMA bete 10x10 u 10-om mjesecu!   :Dancing Fever:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

maco papucarice, čestitam na srčeku!

tikki, jako mi je žao :Sad: 

Svim ostalim tužnicama također veliki zagrljaj

----------


## lberc

jutro,evo :Coffee: ,pa se poslužite...nadam se da nam bude drugi tjedan bolji od ovog...više pozitivnih beta

meni od jučer navečer počeli lagani bolovi kao da ću dobit m,a po noći kad sam išla na wc,malo rozog..ne znam valjda nebu već m,danas mi je tek 6dnt :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

Hvala vam svima!  :Heart: 
*BB* jos jedan naklon za listu  :Naklon: 
*Iberc* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za implantaciju, meni se timing cini obecavajuc!

----------


## linalena

koliko god bila uvjerena da sam trudna ipak moram napisati da mi je počeo crvenkasti iscjedak, sise više ne bole, raspoloženje na noževa (naravno od jutros se izmjenjuje sa plačnim)
sutra beta i presuda

----------


## Mali Mimi

linalena šteta a koji ti je dnt?

----------


## milasova8

Linalena,jako mi je zao :Sad:  ne mogu vjerovatiiii....

Ovaj tj.je zaista porazavajuci..svim tuznicama saljem cvrsti zagrljaj..

----------


## linalena

12dnt, vraćena 4.dan već skoro pa blastocista

----------


## Brunaa

*tikki*, *linalena*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na kavi lberc; nakon par dana izbivanja baš paše.
Lina, ajmo se do sutra još ponadati  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A ja svim srcem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam slijedeći tjedan bude  :Heart: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Curke, nitko se nije javio za listu, a još sam tjedan dana ovdje i nema me skoro cijeli 11. Iz inozemstva ne mogu voditi listu i ne mislim navlačiti laptop sa sobom, pa molim da netko preuzme u tom razdoblju.

----------


## mare41

joj, lina, aj još čekamo sutra

----------


## frka

lberc, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je u pitanju implantacija!

tikki, šaljem hug...

lina, veliki hug i hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta ipak pokaže suprotno!

ma svima puno AltGr+1 za sve što vam treba!


i, ajmo curke (bar neka od trudnica koje doma maze buše) - pomozite našoj BB da se ne zapusti lista u 11. mjesecu! stvarno bi bila šteta kad ju je BB do sada tako majstorski održavala...

----------


## željkica

linalena,ajoj.................žao mi je!!!!

----------


## hrki

Drage moje eto ja jutros zvala lab.Oplodilo se svih sedam stanica,transfer će biti u četvrtak.
Svim tužnicama jedan veliki  :Love:  ,cure držte se.

----------


## dino84

Danas bila punkcija, 1 folikul - 1 stanica. Ako se oplodi, u srijedu je transfer. Tako da mi držite fige jer mi je ovaj postupak bio sav neki čudan. Svima želim puno sreće za sve što im treba  :Smile:

----------


## vedre

dino84 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čudni postupak i da bude 1 ali vrijedna.

----------


## lberc

hrki,super..bude smrzlića
dino~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11za tulum u labu...da se stanica lijepo oplodi

----------


## J&D

bubimitka kakvo je stanje jel bio danas transfer ili?

----------


## srecha

Evo mene nove! Napokon spadam ovdje! Od 1dc Suprefact, od 3dc 1 i pol Gonal. Sutra je 5 dc,kontrola pa mozda krecemo na 2 Gonala. Za sada se osjecam super. Jedino sam sama u Zgu bez muza ali mi vi cure dizete moral svojim optimizmom. Nismo se nadali da to sve tako brzo ide pa smo se i ja i mm pogubili a citam vas  i pripremam se vec mjesecima hehe! 
Vibram za sve vas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!

----------


## jo1974

:Coffee:   poslužite se kavicom,mene nesanica već odavno budna,kome nepaše kava imamo i čaj po izboru  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

jutarnja kava taaaaako dobro miriši!!!..... :Coffee:  meni treba dupla doza!!!

svim curkama, kojima god šta treba šaljem milion AltGr+1

----------


## vesnare

Curke prijavljujem jutros negativan test na 13 dana od 3dnt, a jučer počelo brljati smeđe...
Uglavnom nisam nešto posebno tužna - odradili smo sve smrzliće, ništa nismo bacili, a imamo dvoje prekrasne dječic...
Nisam sad stigla sve pročitati jer sam na poslu - dakle šaljem vibrem svima kojima treba 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Nastavljam negativan niz... i moj test je neg. sutra vadim betu da potvrdim - pa zovem Ri za drugi prirodnjak. Ni ja nisam pretjerano tužna, odmah sam išla raditi da se izluftam, imam sad par dana da rješim zubara i još par sitnica koje ovaj put neću pustiti za "sutra"

----------


## lberc

jutro,hvala na kavici..baš paše
vesnare,baš mi je žao kaj nije uspjelo...meni je nekad bila želja imati troje djece,a sad tko zna dal će i jedno
ja se jutros nekak jedva digla,danas 7dpt,grčevi kao da ću dobit su još tu,rozog više nema,samo malo smeđe kad se obrišem,opet sam plačljiva,mislim da neću ni dočekat betu..svi oni dobro poznati simptomi su tu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ste svi danas puno bolje nego ja i da ovaj tjedan bude puno,puno beta i lijepih vijesti

----------


## lberc

0 snekica,ne znam kaj da velim..koji ti je danas dan?

----------


## tetadoktor

Sneki, vesnare misa mu!!!  :Sad: ((

----------


## nana0501

Jutro
Vidim svima nesta ide naopak ja bolesna nemogu gutat, grlo boli, glava uzas

----------


## tigrical

Sneki, vesnare, pa šta je ovo...neće valjda još jedan tjedan kao prošli??!!

Svim tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sneki i Vesnari žao mi je...  :Sad: 

Iberc nadamo se da ćeš ti barem javiti lijepe vijesti  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja idem sutra na transfer, čekamo blastice....

----------


## milasova8

Pa ja ne vjerujem...Snekica,vesnare- jako mi je zao sto nije uspjelo.. :Sad: 

Cvrsto vjerujem da ce se odsad nizati pozitivne bete..

saljem hrpu pozitivnih vibri,pa neka se posluze svi kojima je potrebno

----------


## mare41

> Sneki, vesnare misa mu!!! ((


X
cure, grlim

----------


## Ginger

:Sad:  :Sad:  koliko tužnih vijesti
žao mi je cure  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da konačno krene na bolje

----------


## J&D

Za sve tuznice veliki hug... Bubimitka bravo.... Bit ce to super! Blastice....i ja sam si ih zeljela....ali sad kad imamo 6 smrzlica valjda su i ove dvije vracene uspjele ipak su valjda najbolje odabrali! Bas se veselim drzim fige da sve prode skolski vec sam potala za tebe!

----------


## Sonja29

Sneki, Vesnare :Love: 
bibi i ostale suborke veliki Alt Gr+1
pratim vas i ako Bog da za par mjeseci eto mene opet s vama :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> Sneki, Vesnare
> bibi i ostale suborke veliki Alt Gr+1
> pratim vas i ako Bog da za par mjeseci eto mene opet s vama


X švercam se
na sitni font: ti si stvarno žena-zmaj  :Klap:

----------


## strategija

Vesnare, Snekica  :Sad: 
Sonja29 - žena, majka, kraljica! Samo naprijed!

----------


## pea

*Sonja29* M. je prekrasna  :Zaljubljen: 


Žao mi je cure na negativnim betama :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> pratim vas i ako Bog da za par mjeseci eto mene opet s vama


 :Sing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Za sve tuznice veliki hug... Bubimitka bravo.... Bit ce to super! Blastice....i ja sam si ih zeljela....ali sad kad imamo 6 smrzlica valjda su i ove dvije vracene uspjele ipak su valjda najbolje odabrali! Bas se veselim drzim fige da sve prode skolski vec sam potala za tebe!


Da vidjela sam, zato sam i napisala  :Smile: 
Hvala draga, nadam se da se skupa veselimo uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

> Sneki, Vesnare
> bibi i ostale suborke veliki Alt Gr+1
> pratim vas i ako Bog da za par mjeseci eto mene opet s vama


ovo potpisujem i do malih slova

----------


## lasta

Sonja29  :Naklon:

----------


## M@tt

> Sneki i Vesnari žao mi je... 
> 
> Iberc nadamo se da ćeš ti barem javiti lijepe vijesti  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ja idem sutra na transfer, čekamo blastice....


Ajde super Bubi!!! Ne sječam se ako sam pitao već jel bude šta za smrznuti? 

Svim tužnicama   :Love:

----------


## linalena

evo još jedne tužnice  4.postupak, 6.transfer, bez ploda u korpici

idem se izdivljat sa pesom i nažicat muža da donese neko jelo jer mi se kao neda kuhati

----------


## andream

Lina, uf, žao mi je. nek bude pregršt vibri za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

Jao, previše loših vijesti.
Ali, iza svake kiše dolazi sunce!

Bubi  :fige:

----------


## milasova8

Prijavljujem punkciju u srijedu :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Uskoro ću vam se i ja pridružiti. Čekam M, i uzv na 3dc da vidimo ima li dovoljno folikula za postupak i stimulaciju (s obzirom na moj niski AMH).

----------


## MalaMa

> Jao, previše loših vijesti.
> Ali, iza svake kiše dolazi sunce!
> 
> Bubi


potpisujem. uh kako bi lijepo bilo, da tužnih vijesti nema. baš mi je žao.

----------


## sanda1977

ja u srijedu idem na vv....pregled i hormoni....korak po korak...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Odakle početi...

*Milasova* sretno na punkciji i da bude što više dobrih stanica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*S Iva* i tebi sretno da što prije stigne M i bude ok amh da kreneš u postupak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Linalena* užasno mi je žao zbog tvog neuspjeha, šaljem veliki :hug:

*M@tt* sutra idem po blastice pa ću valjda znati hoće biti što za zamrznuti, nadam se da bude .....

----------


## milasova8

BigBlue- evo ja cu preuzeti listu dok se ne vratis,taman cu biti 2 tj.na bolovanju(vjerujem i duze-hihihi) pa cu imati malo vise sl.vremena..

Posalji mi na pp upute :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

svima sa tužnim vijestima šaljem veliki zagrljaj... tako mi je žao... 

milasova, sretno na punkciji... što manje boli, što više odličnih js! 

bubi, sretno sutra i neka se mrve prime!!!!!

s_iva, da to tvoje "svašta po malo" iz potpisa ovaj put bude čim bolje pa da za 9 mjeseci čekaš bebače!

----------


## Snekica

linalena tko ti je rekao da nastavljaš loš niz nakon mene, ha?!  :oklagija:  Žao mi je, draga! Ali idemo dalje, zar ne?

----------


## tetadoktor

linalena, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## željkica

linalena žao mi je drži se!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BigBlue

'Bemu miša cure, šta reći kad same sve znate, a riječi su besmislene u odnosu na ono što osjećate. Šaljem veliki kiss i hug.
Strašno, u ova dva mjeseca novog zakona imali smo preko trideset neuspješnih pokušaja i svako skidanje s liste čekalica, a da ne idu u trudnice, me boli.

@milasova - tnx, imaš pp.

----------


## milasova8

I koliko sam uspjela pohvatati,barem ovdje na forumu,jaaako malo zamrznutih zametaka :Sad: 
Uz sve te neuspjele postupke,steta :Sad:

----------


## M@tt

Linanena   :Love:

----------


## Argente

> I koliko sam uspjela pohvatati,barem ovdje na forumu,jaaako malo zamrznutih zametaka
> Uz sve te neuspjele postupke,steta


Da, kao da su doktori malo ozbiljnije shvatili blage stimulacije i ograničenje na 12 js nego što smo se mi nadale

----------


## J&D

> Da, kao da su doktori malo ozbiljnije shvatili blage stimulacije i ograničenje na 12 js nego što smo se mi nadale


 nova sam u ovome koliko zamrznutih embrija je malo od npr. 12!  Mi smo ihimali 6 mi se jako veselili e sad ne gnam jel to malo ili?

----------


## mare41

6 jako dobrih zamrznutih embrija znači 3 FET-a (3 embriotransfera po 2 odmrznuta zametka), u slučaju da su svi izvrsni i da se dobro odmrznu, a nema razloga zašto ne bi, i to nije malo...

----------


## J&D

E bas tako mi je i dr rekao.... 6 po 2 je smrzavao. Znaci to je ok imamo se cemu veseliti

----------


## Vrci

Žao mi je za sve minuse. Koje loše vijesti se zaredale  :Sad: 

Što se tiče smrzavanja, ja sam sretna jer smo mi dobro prošli. Od 5js, dva zametka vraćena 3.dan, i dva smrznuta 5.dan. Tko zna koliko bi imali smrzlića na prvom postupku s 9js...

----------


## J&D

Da vrci ti imas stvarno suuuper prosjek! I trebas biti zadovoljna!

----------


## J&D

Curke kad mislite da bi mogla napraviti test ili otici vadit betu najranije! Sutra jos booster sutra ce mi biti 7 dnt (3 dnevni) e sad Dr je rekao vaditi betu 31. A ja bi trebala inace trebala dobiti M 28 pa sad mi to nesto dugo.... Sta vi kazete kada bi prvi put mogla pišnut na test i kad beta

----------


## tikki

Ajme koliko tužnih vijesti... Snekica, linalena, vesnari, žao mi je cure  :Love:  grlim vas jako, držite se!

Bubimitka sretno sutra! Neka bude lagan transfer ~~~~~~~

----------


## Vrci

> Curke kad mislite da bi mogla napraviti test ili otici vadit betu najranije! Sutra jos booster sutra ce mi biti 7 dnt (3 dnevni) e sad Dr je rekao vaditi betu 31. A ja bi trebala inace trebala dobiti M 28 pa sad mi to nesto dugo.... Sta vi kazete kada bi prvi put mogla pišnut na test i kad beta


Postoji velika šansa da ti menga neće doći pod utrićima. Ali bilo je svakakvih iskustava. Ja se nadam da neće doći još dugo dugo  :Smile: 

Test - ja ti kažem tek tjedan dana nakon sutra... ajd možda 5-6 dana, ali meni je još i to pokazivalo lažni plus. Betu vadi kad je doktor rekao

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jutro curke, saljem svima jednu virtualnu  :Coffee:  u ovo maglovito jutro..

Tuznicama saljem zagrljaj, a skupa svima puno strpljenja i srece za ubuduce  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

J&D nemoj raditi testic prije 11-12 dpt, a i tada ne mora pokazati nista.. Nekima su testovi bili negativni i uz betu preko 1000..

----------


## Ginger

lina  :Love:  baš mi je žao, drž se draga

J&D nemoj prerano raditi test, pogotovo zbog boostera
a mengu možeš dobiti i pod utrićima, meni osobno za dolazak menge uopće ne smetaju...
evo i sad sam pod duphastonom (iz nekih drugih razloga) pa sam opet dobila...

----------


## linalena

jutro   :Coffee:  i čokoladni puding od sinoć na domaćem mlijeku (al ovo je neki hajtek puding koji ne stvara onu finu plastičnu koricu)

meni eto počelo brljaviti pod utrićima, (a i bilo je  krvi ko zna za test sa štapićima za  uši  :Cool: ) no otkad sam prestala sa njima od M ni traga

i tako ja danaas umjesto da odmaram doma radim od pol 11 do 19, svisnut ću, no možda si pod pauzom ubodem neku torbu

----------


## nana0501

J&D meni je na testu bila jedva visljiva crtica a beta 166 tako da nemoj se pouzdat u testice ali mislim sa betu mozes izvadit 12 dnt

----------


## J&D

hvala vam curke
na odgovorima! uh sad mi
je vec grozno
sve sporije mi prolazi vrijeme! bubi danas transfer ili?

----------


## Vrci

Nana,ali J&D danas dobiva injekciju hcg-a,zato joj je 12dnt prerano za tocan test.

Ja sam imala crticu do 6.dana nakon injekcije

Ups malo kasnim s odgovorom :D

----------


## J&D

dali boosteri utjecu i na betu ili to samo testovi ne mogu razlikovati

----------


## pipi73

> dali boosteri utjecu i na betu ili to samo testovi ne mogu razlikovati


Sorry sto upadam ali sta su zapravo boosteri i zasto se daju

----------


## Bubimitka81

Boosteri su beta hcg inekcije....

----------


## Snekica

ß=0 idemo dalje...

----------


## ježić

> ß=0 idemo dalje...


Grlim :Sad:

----------


## pipi73

> ß=0 idemo dalje...


Naravno...sve ima da bude bolje slijedeci put....

----------


## pipi73

> Boosteri su beta hcg inekcije....


hvala

----------


## mare41

Sneki, mila, grlim.....
pipi~~~~~~~~za petak!

----------


## ARIANM

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama,a tužnicama veliki zagrljaj. Mi se polako pripremamo za 11 mj. i ovo čekanje ubija...vrijeme nikako da prođe...
Da vas pitam s koje stranice ste vi naručivale lh trakice i testove...tražim nešto po ebayu ali nisam sigurna koji valjaju pa ako može neki link..

----------


## J&D

Boosteri su ustvari stoperice koje se daju nakon transfera, e sad neki doktori vole davati noostere a neki ne! Nas je poznat po njima! Znaci ja sam dobila stopericu u manjoj kolicini odmah poslje transfera,  3dnt 4dnt decapeptyl sto je supresija! Sada 7 dnt opet stoperica! Kao sto i naziv kaze pomaze da se primi plod!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

Sneki - do pobjede!

----------


## J&D

Zao mi je sneki!!! Jako

----------


## tetadoktor

Sneki, grliiiiiiiim i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad za dalje

----------


## M@tt

> ß=0 idemo dalje...


 :Love:

----------


## coolerica

sneki,idemo dalje,nema predaje!

----------


## Vrci

Booster dize betu. Krvi test otkriva betu, doma test isto reagira na betu.

Ja sam imala betu iznad 5 do 6-7 dana od zadnje injekcije. 
Probala sam naci koliko brevatcid 1500 daje rezultat bete,ali nisam uspjela... znaci treba cekati

----------


## Moe

> ß=0 idemo dalje...


žao mi je, drž se, i hrabro naprijed! i vas jednom čekaju malene ručice!  :Love:

----------


## TrudyC

> Da vas pitam s koje stranice ste vi naručivale lh trakice i testove...tražim nešto po ebayu ali nisam sigurna koji valjaju pa ako može neki link..


Imaš i na Njuškalu nekog tko prodaje i lh trakice i testove za trudnoću pa ako ti se ne da riskirati s e-bayom, probaj tako.(ukucaj u google pretražnik)
 Ja nisam nikad to tako nabavljala, ali kao i ti ozbiljno razmišljam  :Yes:

----------


## rozalija

> ß=0 idemo dalje...


Žao mi je draga moja. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Sneki grlim...

----------


## Bab

> ß=0 idemo dalje...




grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... ma to tvoja mrvica čeka Božić, kak ti piše i u potpisu...bit će to naaaajljeeepšiiii poklon :Smile: 

drž'se!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sneki zao mi je zbog 0  :Sad:

----------


## hrki

Sneki, :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

I da se prijavim u betocekalice 07.11. Boze daj mi strpljenja i pameti do tad... :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Bubi uživaj u mrvicama ,i od   :Heart:  ti želim da nam objaviš veliku beturinu.

----------


## vulkan

:Love: Sneki
kod mene M još nije stigla,danas 16 dnt i 35 dan ciklusa,beta za 2 dana i nadam se da če nas iznenaditi!!držite fige!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vulkan za najljepse iznenadjenje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Suuuper vulkan drzim fige.... Zasto tako kasno beta

----------


## bubekica

Svim betcekalicama altgr+1, svim tuznicama hug, svima u niskom startu velika potpora.
Mi smo iz vrlo niskog starta danas visoko hopnuli, nalaz mikrodelecija je negativan i sutra sam narucena na vv, s veeelikom nadom da krecemo.

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt molim te isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Snekica,žao mi je  :Sad: ..ali primjetim kod tebe pozitivu i želju za nove borbe..samo naprijed!

Bubimitka-čuvaj svoje mrve i vibrem za veliku betu 07.11

Vulkan,ti si trudna  :Very Happy: 

Bubekica-odlično! Sretno sutra i vibrice za skorašnji postupak :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~evo još malo za sve kojima treba
 i šaljem   :Love:   :Love:  svim tužnicama

----------


## Bab

milasova, sretno sutra na punkciji...nek bude malo bolna i jako plodna :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

> milasova, sretno sutra na punkciji...nek bude malo bolna i jako plodna


Hvala,draga :Smile:  Sretno i tebi u kojoj god da si fazi :Smile:

----------


## nina32

Sneki :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~za dalje,!!!
Vulkan,  meni ovo jaaaaako miriši... altgr1 za četvrtak!!!

----------


## xena.mbk

svim tužnicama šaljem veliki virtualni zagrljaj :Love: 

puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima vam triba!

----------


## nana0501

Sneki  :Love: 
Ja sam se izneevirala danas kod gina kojii je on kreten neda mi uputnice, putne naloge, ma katastrofa a prije je bio supwr dr sta mu je doslo neznam. Izvikao se na mene ko na budalu, nije mi htio dat utrogeatan i dexu jer to je glupost kaze da mi netreba. Tlak mi je na 1000

----------


## Snekica

nana0501 mjenjaj doca! 
vulkan milijun AltGr+1 za veeeeeeeeeeliku betu! ovaj put se ne šališ! 
ja sam ok, kao da nisam ni imala ET, krenula jučer odmah u kolotečinu, danas sam isto na nekoliko strana... tako da... sve ok... nadamo se drugi put da nećemo iznevjeriti!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Suuuper vulkan drzim fige.... Zasto tako kasno beta


zato da izbjegne visekratno vadenje bete, jel se dupla i to
ovako odradis 17. dan, pod uvjetom da mozes toliko dana izdrzati (ja ne mogu) i to je to ak je pozitivno
lijecnici u ceskim klinikama tako preporucuju, jos i da ih poslusamo

----------


## mare41

vulkan i pipi~~~~~~~za krasne bete i bebe
milasova~~~~~~~~~sretno!
bubek, mila, čekam javljanja sutra
sneki, grlim, grlim
oknp, kiss
Bab, ljubim
nana, ne daj se, al ako baš ne da-pitaj na forumu ili kupi sama
e da, prag i rijeka-dva druga-imaju jaaaako kasne bete, što kaže oknp-heroj ko ih dočeka

----------


## tikki

Milasova sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ neka bude bezbolno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za krasne JS!
Sneki  :Love:  grlim te jako
Bubek da si nam uskoro pikalica i još brže trudnica  :Smile: 
Bab, draga, šaljem veliki zagrljaj  :Wink:

----------


## Helena5

> I da se prijavim u betocekalice 07.11. Boze daj mi strpljenja i pameti do tad...


Sretno  :Klap:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Milasova kako je prošla punkcija?

----------


## milasova8

Evo drage moje,cekam u sobi da mi kazu koliko smo dobili js..dobila.sam.koktelcic,nije me uopce tak jakobolilo..vec sam ko nova :Smile:

----------


## Helena5

> Evo drage moje,cekam u sobi da mi kazu koliko smo dobili js..dobila.sam.koktelcic,nije me uopce tak jakobolilo..vec sam ko nova


držim   :fige:  za dosta dobrih i kvalitetnih, sad odomor do transfera  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Milasova super! Znam da si bila prava dobra koka nesilica, drzim fige da su lijepe jajne stanice! 
Ja evo cekam presudu, velika je guzva na vv.

----------


## milasova8

Dobili smo 10 js..sutra u 10 zovem da vidim e se sta oplodilo..

Bubekica,sretno!

----------


## BigBlue

Vidim ja da nema jutarnje kave, pa poslužite mi se  :Coffee: 
Ovim našim trudnicama, koje ne mogu niti primirisati kavu, nudim čaj, juice, po izboru...

Bravo milasova, sad čekamo vijesti iz labosa!

Sutra & prekosutra nam je nova runda betočekalica i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su nam sve trudnice!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Milasova želim ti naj tulumišku u labu ovih dana  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

XXX na bubekicu!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Marlen

Snekice žao mi je zbog tebe, vidim koliko i vi već dugo pokušavate. Kad će doć red i na nas maratonke i hoće li uopće.....

Milasova za brz oporavak od punkcije i za ovodobitni uspjeh bar jedne bebice  :Dancing Fever:  :fige:    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubimitka, Helena, Pipi Iberc da trbuščići poćnu rasti i da se netko rita u njima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Za sve čekalice, želilice, trudilice i trebalice vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(uh što sam ko pekmez)

----------


## lberc

> Snekice žao mi je zbog tebe, vidim koliko i vi već dugo pokušavate. Kad će doć red i na nas maratonke i hoće li uopće.....
> 
> Milasova za brz oporavak od punkcije i za ovodobitni uspjeh bar jedne bebice    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Bubimitka, Helena, Pipi Iberc da trbuščići poćnu rasti i da se netko rita u njima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Za sve čekalice, želilice, trudilice i trebalice vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> (uh što sam ko pekmez)


potpisujem!
ja sam još od ponedjeljka u nekakvoj groznoj depresiji,svađam se sa mm...jedva čekam taj petak da to rješim...testove nisam ni radila,sve sam ih bacila,simptoma nikakvih,osim pms,nikad se nisam ko čekalica bete tak jadno osječala...jednostavno znam da ni ovaj put nije uspjelo,da se bar mogu prije isplakat,al ni to ne mogu..valjda moram prije vidjet onu glupu nulu na papiru
oprostite na crnim mislima...za vikend budem već bolje :Embarassed:

----------


## hrki

> Snekice žao mi je zbog tebe, vidim koliko i vi već dugo pokušavate. Kad će doć red i na nas maratonke i hoće li uopće.....
> 
> Milasova za brz oporavak od punkcije i za ovodobitni uspjeh bar jedne bebice    ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Bubimitka, Helena, Pipi Iberc da trbuščići poćnu rasti i da se netko rita u njima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Za sve čekalice, želilice, trudilice i trebalice vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> (uh što sam ko pekmez)


potpisujem

----------


## Bubimitka81

Iberc nadajmo se da su to trudnički šizevi  :Smile: 
Ja sam bila luuuuuda od hormona, MM me nije smio ni pogledati, odmah mu u grlo skočim ili se rasplačem.. Užas... Možda je tako i kod tebe  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

da bar...al mislim da još nije došlo moje vrijeme..nadam se samo da budu ljekovi brzo došli pa da mogu drugu godinu krenuti opet

----------


## milasova8

Cure jedino me brine sto dragi je dao jaaako malo uzorka..kaze da se nije mogao opustiti i da mu je bio odvratan osjecaj u onoj katastrofa prostoriji,tj.wc-u..

Nadam se da ce ipak nesto iskopati za oplodnju..

Hvala vam svima

----------


## 123beba

Draga sneki, baš mi je žao... Drago mi je da se ti dobro držiš! Želim ti što prije da kreneš dalje!

Arianm, 11 mjesec se bliži... naka ti vrijeme proleti i krene tvoj postupak!

Bubimitka, da vrijeme leti do 7.11. i da beta bude ogromna!!!!  :Klap: 

Vulkan držim fige za ogromnu betu!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Milasova, super za js!!!!  :Klap:  Navijam za odličan tulum u labu! 

Iberc, :Love: ... ako već mora biti suza, želim ti da u petak ipak budu suze radosnice!

Svima curkama na VV da danas čim prije prođe gužva i svima bude sve po planu! Držite se moje dame!  :Wink:

----------


## Marlen

Curke jel Crinone gel puno jači od Utrića? Naime do sada sam uvijek koristila Utriće ili Duphaston poslje ET i uvijek sam i preko njih počela brljaviti ili čak krene prava menga u svom punom obilježju i to već 9, 10 ili 11 dan. Nešto osječam da mi vještica sprema zasjedu ili sačekušu.
Ne znam jel ima ko da je procurio i preko Crinone gela? Prvi put ga sad koristim od ovog ET.

----------


## 123beba

> Cure jedino me brine sto dragi je dao jaaako malo uzorka..kaze da se nije mogao opustiti i da mu je bio odvratan osjecaj u onoj katastrofa prostoriji,tj.wc-u..
> 
> Nadam se da ce ipak nesto iskopati za oplodnju..
> 
> Hvala vam svima


za to se ništa ne brini! Biolozi će napraviti svoj posao! Ti se samo opusti, oporavi od punkcije i čekaj svoj transfer! SRETNO!

----------


## Helena5

> Curke jel Crinone gel puno jači od Utrića? Naime do sada sam uvijek koristila Utriće ili Duphaston poslje ET i uvijek sam i preko njih počela brljaviti ili čak krene prava menga u svom punom obilježju i to već 9, 10 ili 11 dan. Nešto osječam da mi vještica sprema zasjedu ili sačekušu.
> Ne znam jel ima ko da je procurio i preko Crinone gela? Prvi put ga sad koristim od ovog ET.


Ne, ja koristim on ti je 90mg progesterona po aplikaciji  :Wink:

----------


## pipi73

> vulkan i pipi~~~~~~~za krasne bete i bebe
> milasova~~~~~~~~~sretno!
> bubek, mila, čekam javljanja sutra
> sneki, grlim, grlim
> oknp, kiss
> Bab, ljubim
> nana, ne daj se, al ako baš ne da-pitaj na forumu ili kupi sama
> e da, prag i rijeka-dva druga-imaju jaaaako kasne bete, što kaže oknp-heroj ko ih dočeka


I ja cak mislim da betu odradim u ponedeljak ,ne u petak.....sve zavisi kako se budem osjecala u petak....
Hocu zaista biti sigurna...tim prije sto ovdje gdje zivim UZ ne mogu naruciti prije 10 nedelje trudnoce...tako da videcemo

Meni je danas 13 dt..osjecam se manje vise isto kao i prethodnih dana...sem sto se sad ona bol prebacila sa jajnika nekako centralno...kao da me boli pubicna kost..
Citala sam da koriscenje utrica pojacava remuatske simptome...pa mozda je i to...ne znam..inace patim od reume pa sve je moguce...
Cak i gasovi u crijevima kada naidju u tom djelu su neprijatni...da cesto moram sjesti....leci da bi proslo
Udavih vas...ali eto

Svim cekalicama beta ...transfera..punkcija ...bilo kakvih rezultata zelim sto vise snage i strpljenja da sve to docekamo sto mirnije i veselije...
Onima kojima nije uspelo...snagu da se podignu i krenu u novu pobjedu jer ce se ona svakako ostvariti..
Poljuubac svima

----------


## Snekica

Iberc stvarno furaš crnjaka! Puj to! Betočekalice, _maratonke i mladice_, sve ste trudne dok se ne dokaže suprotno! Zato pssssst!  :oklagija: 
Kažu da postupci uđu pod kožu, živ sam primjer  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

Od danas sam pikalica!!!!

----------


## mare41

bubek, jeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## milasova8

Bubekica odlicno!!! Sretno :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> Od danas sam pikalica!!!!


Super,sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubekice puno sreće ti želim  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Curke jel Crinone gel puno jači od Utrića? Naime do sada sam uvijek koristila Utriće ili Duphaston poslje ET i uvijek sam i preko njih počela brljaviti ili čak krene prava menga u svom punom obilježju i to već 9, 10 ili 11 dan. Nešto osječam da mi vještica sprema zasjedu ili sačekušu.
> Ne znam jel ima ko da je procurio i preko Crinone gela? Prvi put ga sad koristim od ovog ET.


ne sjećam se koliko je jak, al ja sam ga koristila u prvom stimuliranom i uredno procurila prek njega....

----------


## dino84

Cure, od mog transfera ovaj put ništa  :Sad:  Embrij se je prestao razvijati. Dobra vijest je što već s ovom m krećemo u novi postupak. Nije bila jaka stimulacija pa kaže dr da možemo. Nadam se da će ovaj put biti bolje.

Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Bubimitka nadam se da će ti vrijeme do bete proletjeti i da ćemo skakati s tobom od veselja 7.11.!
Bubekica, ODLIČNE novosti!!! Od srca ti ~~~~~~~~ da ovo bude prvi i zadnji postupak (barem za bebu br. 1  :Wink:  )
Milasova, baš si prava koka! Sad ti ~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
Dino, žao mi je  :Love:  ali super da odmah idete u novi pokušaj. Nadam se da će taj biti dobitan.

----------


## 123beba

Dino, bš mi je žao... Želim svu sreću za postupak u koji krećete za koji dan!!!! Neka taj bude dobitni!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Dino žao mi je zbog ovog postupka, ali uvijek mi je drago vidjeti da se odmah planira novi postupak.. Sretno  i nek sljedeći postupak urodi plodom  :Smile: 

Tikki hvala, treba mi strpljenja  :Smile:  Nadam se da ćeš i ti uskoro ovdje objaviti lijepe vijesti, vrijeme ti je  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Dino, zao mi je  :Sad: 
Molim da mi se na pp javi netko s iskustvom s jednom i pol ampulom gonala, imam dileme oko mijesanja i pikanja.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Dino, zao mi je 
> Molim da mi se na pp javi netko s iskustvom s jednom i pol ampulom gonala, imam dileme oko mijesanja i pikanja.


poslala sam ti pp

----------


## Snekica

dino, žao mi je! Nakon toliko muke, na kraju nema transfera! Dobro je što idete dalje, mada  me čudi da idete baš odmah s ovim ciklusom. a valja im vjerovati, kao i vlastitom tijelu. Sretno! Da ti slijedeći postupak bude dobitan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od  :Heart: 
bubi sretno!!!

----------


## tikki

Znam Bubimitka da je strpljenje najviše na kušnji u 2ww periodu. 

Mi smo na listi za Petrovu u 1/2013. A možda (iako je to zbog mog posla vrlo upitno) odradimo još jedan prirodnjak privatno u 11 mjesecu. Ja sam malo skeptična prema prirodnjacima jer mi se to čini puno angažmana (folikulometrije, punkcija, utrići) i novaca za, u najboljem slučaju, 1 stanicu. Ne znam može li se prirodni ciklus kombinirati sa klomifenima jer sam na njima znala dobiti po 3-4 folikula (s obzirom da su bili AIH ne znam jesu bili puni). Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Argente

Betočekalice, maratonke, mladice, nakon ovakvog uzbudljivog dana sve ste zaslužile po jednu ljutu pa evo poslužujem:  :pivo: za što skorije uspjehe!

----------


## jo1974

živjeli :pivo: ,a nešto i za zameziti :njam: ,i bacimo noge pod stol ,sretno svima :Smile: .

----------


## tetadoktor

:pivo:

----------


## mare41

čim je rakijica u pitanju, a bome i meza, eto me u društvo...
tikki, imamo dosta djece na forumu iz prirodnjaka, a za prirodnjak su 3,4 stanice previše (inače, Reš je meni dao za prirodnjak pola tablete klomifena dnevno)

----------


## milasova8

Dino bas mi je zao :Sad:  neka iduci bude dobitan..

Tikki,vec planiras novi postupak-divim ti se..ali ja bi se na tvom mjestu ipak.odmorila do.ppstupka u 1.mj..brzo ce to doci..malo odmora ne bi skodilo,i psihicki i fizicki,a i financijski..
Kako god odlucila- sretno,draga!!

Ja se prikljucujem pivopijama bas bi mi pasalo koje..

----------


## 123beba

OH, čim se spominje meza i neka kratka evo i mene da se poslužim!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Vrci

tikki - mislim da možeš klomifenima u prirodni ciklus. Barem mislim da sam tako čitala

----------


## nana0501

Evo mene malo i vidim ima i losih vjesti. Dino nadam se da ce bit ovaj postupak dobitni
Ja se psihicki pripremam za uzv sutra

----------


## tikki

Milasova, ma ja bi, da mogu, u postupak već ovaj mjesec  :Laughing:  Nisam sigurna hoću li u 1.mj moći na postupak, ili ću biti na službenom putu, što odgađa sve do veljače. 5 mjeseci mi se čini dugo ne poduzimajući ništa. Kako god, ovaj mjesec je pauza, a onda ćemo vidjeti- sve opcije su otvorene.

----------


## Mary123

> Milasova, ma ja bi, da mogu, u postupak već ovaj mjesec  Nisam sigurna hoću li u 1.mj moći na postupak, ili ću biti na službenom putu, što odgađa sve do veljače. 5 mjeseci mi se čini dugo ne poduzimajući ništa. Kako god, ovaj mjesec je pauza, a onda ćemo vidjeti- sve opcije su otvorene.


Nadam se da ćeš se odlučiti za 1/2013....pa se budemo družile...sretno u odluci...

----------


## Vrci

Joj i ja sam takva, najradije bih odmah idući ciklus opet.
Ali sad me drži takav strah, da razmišljam odgoditi FET za jedan ciklus... No vidjet ću, nestrpljiva sam, pa možda ta ideja otpadne  :Laughing:

----------


## tikki

Mene je već prestalo biti strah neuspjeha, grozno zvuči i znam da nemam ni približno postupaka iza sebe kao neke veteranke ovdje, ali ono što me tjera naprijed je nekakav predosječaj da se "samo" mora potrefiti dobar embrij i da će sve biti ok. Ja dosta dobro podnosim postupke i punkcije, ne bole me baš, pa mi ne bi bio problem ići svaki mjesec  :Smile:  a hoće li se moje tijelo jednom pobuniti... nadam se da neće.

----------


## lberc

Evo ja nikak zaspat pa sam na brzinu napravila jedan testić..normalno samo je jedna crtica,prestala bum i sa utrićima da m dojde čim prije dok sam još na bolovanji jer iza svakog neuspjelog postupka krepavam..nadam se da budu ljekovi brzo došli da mogu opet u nove pobjede..mislim da nebum išla ni vadit betu

----------


## tetadoktor

jutro curke, stiže svježa, mirisna  :Coffee:  pa se poslužite...

a i dobro će doći nakon sinoćnje ružione sa  :pivo: 

svima šaljem milion AltGr+1 za sve što vam danas treba!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

Hvala tetadoktor na mirišljivoj kavi, baš godi. 
Iberc odi ti ipak vadi betu, koji ti jr dnt?

----------


## Snekica

TD kava je fiiiiiiiiiina, hvala! 
Iberc, žao mi je, ali daj vadi betu, bar da zaokružiš postupak i mirno ideš dalje. 
vulkan nam danas vadi betu pa moram malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bar jednu poštenu sa 4-5 znamenki  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Radila sam test jučer u ponoć zak da je to već bio 10dpt trodnevnog embrija tak da bi trebala biti bar blijeda crtica,a ima i lagano već crvenih tragova m stiže
Ovaj neuspjeh je samo korak bliže do cilja
Vulkan ajd nas ti barem danas razveseli

----------


## mare41

Iberc, 10-ti dan je ipak prerano (iako, već bi se vidjela crtica) al zaista, za svaki slučaj izvadi betu
tetadr, hvala.....
svima za danas~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

> Iberc, 10-ti dan je ipak prerano (iako, već bi se vidjela crtica) al zaista, za svaki slučaj izvadi betu
> tetadr, hvala.....
> svima za danas~~~~~~~~


ma znam ja da bi se vidjela bar malo.mislila sam ići betu vadit sutra,al ak sstigne prava m,nema smisla
sad se bacam na skupljanje rekvizita za izradu adventskih vjenčića,pa bude već božić,nova godina i nadam se i novi postupak...ak bude sreće možda bude i koji eskimić

----------


## s_iva

> Mene je već prestalo biti strah neuspjeha, grozno zvuči i znam da nemam ni približno postupaka iza sebe kao neke veteranke ovdje, ali ono što me tjera naprijed je nekakav predosječaj da se "samo" mora potrefiti dobar embrij i da će sve biti ok. Ja dosta dobro podnosim postupke i punkcije, ne bole me baš, pa mi ne bi bio problem ići svaki mjesec  a hoće li se moje tijelo jednom pobuniti... nadam se da neće.


U potpunosti te kužim! I ja bi u postupak svaki mjesec. MM kaže da sam previše zabrijala  :rock:

----------


## milasova8

Iberc ,zao mi je :Sad:  grlim jako..

Mene tako strah zvati u lab da vidim.e doslo  do oplodnje...vjerujem da je,ali opet je ogromna trema prisutna

----------


## milasova8

Kaze biolog da ima vise oplodenih,da zovem sutra da vidim kad ce biti transfer treci ili peti dan..
Joj,tak sam sretna :Smile: 
Nije htio o brojkama preko telefona

----------


## anddu

milasova šaljem milijun Alt Gr1 za lijepe embrije

----------


## 123beba

Milasova, vidiš kako dr ima lijepe vijesti za tebe!!! Sve ce to biti super!!!! Vibram da uskoro budeš trbusasta!  :Smile:

----------


## Helena5

> Kaze biolog da ima vise oplodenih,da zovem sutra da vidim kad ce biti transfer treci ili peti dan..
> Joj,tak sam sretna
> Nije htio o brojkama preko telefona


 :Very Happy: ,jako mi je dargo i dalje  :fige:

----------


## pipi73

> Radila sam test jučer u ponoć zak da je to već bio 10dpt trodnevnog embrija tak da bi trebala biti bar blijeda crtica,a ima i lagano već crvenih tragova m stiže
> Ovaj neuspjeh je samo korak bliže do cilja
> Vulkan ajd nas ti barem danas razveseli


Iberc...uradi betu....i ne prekidaj sa utricima....moze da bude i do greske na testu...Sretno u svakom slucaju

Dino...bas mi je zao...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kasnim na rakijicu i pivicu pa će i kava poslužiti, hvala teta dr.  :Smile: 

Iberc strpi se još malo, ipak je prerano, nadam se da testić ipak griješi.......

Milasova bravo, nek bude što više dobrih mrvica...

Vulkan držim fige da javiš veeeeeliku betu....

Šaljem svima hrpu alt gr za sve što vam treba..  :Very Happy: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

S Iva kad krećeš?

----------


## Marlen

O pa vidim jučer ste se otele kontroli i zaružile    :pivo:   a ja to pripustila!!!!
Vidim nekima se još švingla pa ne žele vaditi betu nego prtljaju s testičima koji su pokvareni! IBERC!!  :oklagija: 
Milasova toooo, neka se sve lijepo razvijaju i napreduju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vulkan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  do neba

Helena5 i Ginger hvala vam na odgovoru  :Love: 

Dino stvarno mi je žao, meni je taj osjećaj užasno težak kad znas da ništa nemaš za očekivati.......žao mi je..

Curke svima puno sreće i da nam se poklopi sve što se mora poklopiti da bi se dogodio ono što si želimo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

> S Iva kad krećeš?


Nadam se za tjedan dana.
Jesi ti na bolovanju? Odmaraš?

----------


## BigBlue

Kasnim ovih dana - ganjam HZZO, komisiju, svoju firmu... još čekam plaću za 8 mj., a paralelno i neku drugu birokraciju. Jednom riječju - bljaaaak.

Tužnicama veliki hug, ß-čekalicama i svim curkama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti!

*@Marlen* - koristila sam crinone u 1. postupku i dobila menzes u dan.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Nadam se za tjedan dana.
> Jesi ti na bolovanju? Odmaraš?


Jesam, odmaram i baš sam se uljenila, ništa mi se ne da...  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ću i ostati na bolovanju jer mi je firma od jučer zatvorena (tj. poslovnica)...
A ne osjećam ništa.. I rano je, danas tek 2 dpt  :Smile:

----------


## Helena5

danas 9dnt, dosadno, živci rade - što bliže beti to me više   :scared:  rezultata.  simptomi 0 bodova, tu i tamo malo me stomak štrecne kao pred M, mučnina i žgara me pate.....

----------


## vulkan

Evo cure da i ja napokon javim moju betu na 18dnt 1995!!!!još ne mogu vjerovati!!!hvala vam na podršci i nadam se da ćete mojim stopama brzo,brzo!!!

----------


## Helena5

> Evo cure da i ja napokon javim moju betu na 18dnt 1995!!!!još ne mogu vjerovati!!!hvala vam na podršci i nadam se da ćete mojim stopama brzo,brzo!!!


krasna beta, čestitam i sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

bravo *vulkan*,čestitam!

----------


## tetadoktor

bravo vulkan!!!

----------


## pipi73

Vulkan cestitke od srca....

----------


## lberc

vulkan čestitam...beta ti je prekrasna!

----------


## MalaMa

vulkan čestitam za prekrasnu betu!!!

tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vulkan diiiivno, čestitam!!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

vulkan, nakon čestitanja skoro pa _face to face_ da ti i virtualno poželim najljepšu i najmirniju trudnoću! Za nekoliko dana skakati ćemo kad se javiš kad čuješ i jako srce mamino!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

> Evo cure da i ja napokon javim moju betu na 18dnt 1995!!!!još ne mogu vjerovati!!!hvala vam na podršci i nadam se da ćete mojim stopama brzo,brzo!!!


Prava vulkanska beta, i vjerujem erupcija osjećaja! 
Čestitam draga, želim ti lijepu i dosadnu trudnoću! 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Vulkan, čestitam!
Je li to bio FET?

----------


## mare41

vulkan, čestitaaaam!!!

----------


## J&D

Vulkan od srca cestitke na beti

----------


## anddu

vulkan :Bouncing:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nana0501

Vulkan cestitam
A ja bila na uzv i vidjela.mrvu kaze dr da je gm10 mm sa zumanjcanom i embrioni odjek a da misli da su i otkucaji tu i pokazao mi je treperenje ali kaze otkucaje cemo potvrditi u ponedjeljak u zg

----------


## milasova8

Vulkan cestitam na krasnoj beti :Smile: 

Nana,cestitam :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Vulkan čestitam!!! Želim ti mirnu i dosadnu trudnocu!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*vulkan* cestitam!
*milasova*  :Klap:

----------


## sirena28

vulkan - jupiiiiiiiiiii :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
milasova - isto jupiii  :Very Happy:  sve je kako treba!!

sutra nastupam sa svojim prvim uzv... brrrrrrrrrrrr  :Unsure:

----------


## hrki

vulkan ,čestitam na suuuper beti  :Very Happy: 
Nana-superiška  :Klap:

----------


## hrki

Od danas sam čekalica bete 07.11. Vraćene su dvije morule,i imamo tri smrzlića :Very Happy: , :Very Happy: , :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

vulkan, nana, čestitam  :Smile: 
milasova, hrki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba...

----------


## milasova8

Hrki,vibrice da nam uskoro objavis veeeliku betu :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Od danas sam čekalica bete 07.11. Vraćene su dvije morule,i imamo tri smrzlića,,


Super Hrki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.....

Čekamo zajedno i meni je 07.11.  :Smile:

----------


## nina32

vulkan juuuuuuupiiiiii, znala sam....želim ti mirnu i lijepu trudnoću!!!

----------


## strategija

Konačno danas samo dobre vijesti :Very Happy:  Čestitam cure!

----------


## Marlen

Vulkan čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever: 

Hrki da se mrvice lijepo smjeste kod tebe i rastu još 8.5 mjeseci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hrki

hvala cure šaljem vam svima puno, puno pozitivnih vibrica pa se poslužite.
Bubimitka81 od :Heart:   želim da nam to bude najsretniji dan 
Milasova da se stanice lijepo razvijaju i da bude i smrzlića  :Klap:

----------


## xena.mbk

*Vulkan* čestitam :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mojca

Vulkan, čestitam! 
 :Very Happy: 
Bravo!!!

----------


## vulkan

:Klap: Joj hvala vam od srca...još ne mogu vjerovati...nadam se da čemo brzo i čuti srčeko ili možda dva!!!
postupak
je bio iz zamrznutih js u koje nisam jako vjerovala a one me iznenadile,nema pravila!!!
Sneki da brzo poskakujemo i za tebe draga!!!

----------


## Runa

Čestitke i od mene  :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

> Vulkan cestitam
> A ja bila na uzv i vidjela.mrvu kaze dr da je gm10 mm sa zumanjcanom i embrioni odjek a da misli da su i otkucaji tu i pokazao mi je treperenje ali kaze otkucaje cemo potvrditi u ponedjeljak u zg


Prelijepo....zelim vam sve najljepse

Serena28 samo se opusti..sve ima da bude najbolje

Hrki super...zelim da ti ove dani prolete i da 7.11 budes najsretnija zena na svijetu

----------


## ARIANM

Vulkan čestitam na krasnoj beti!

Milasova,Bubimitka,Hrki,Helena, J&D želim isto tako bete do neba!!! Ako sam nekoga zaboravila ispričavam se unaprijed nisam dugo bila ovdje.
Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj.

Jučer bila po lijekove i dobila Decapeptyl od prvog dana i Menopur 2.,3.,4. dc po 3 ampule , a onda 5.,6.,7., po 2 ampule i onda folikulometrija. Sad samo čekam M i još da nekako skupim hrabrosti za davanje inekcija...uh sve me strah...

----------


## ARIANM

Kako vidim da sam prva da vam svima poslužim jednu finuuuu,mirisnu jutarnju kavicu  :Coffee:

----------


## jo1974

hvala na kavici i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnje čekalice bete i za sve čekalice,pikalice,hrabrice

----------


## Helena5

> Vulkan čestitam na krasnoj beti!
> 
> Milasova,Bubimitka,Hrki,Helena, J&D želim isto tako bete do neba!!! Ako sam nekoga zaboravila ispričavam se unaprijed nisam dugo bila ovdje.
> Tužnicama veliki zagrljaj.
> 
> Jučer bila po lijekove i dobila Decapeptyl od prvog dana i Menopur 2.,3.,4. dc po 3 ampule , a onda 5.,6.,7., po 2 ampule i onda folikulometrija. Sad samo čekam M i još da nekako skupim hrabrosti za davanje inekcija...uh sve me strah...


Hvala mila na lijepim željama, a što se tiče injekcija ništa strašno, prva je najgora dok ne probiješ led  :Wink:  drži se i sretno dalje..... :fige:

----------


## milasova8

ARIANM hvala na kavici,bas pase u ovo maglovito jutro u toplom domu .
Hvala na zeljama,necu razocarat.
ja sm se bojala injekcija vise neg icega,ali nakon prve to mi je bio najlakski posao..nista strasno,vjeruj nam..

Svima saljem hrpu pozitivnih vibri pa se slobodno posluzite :Smile:

----------


## lberc

jutro,hvala za kavicu..baš je fina
puno~~~~~~~~~~~~šaljem svim čekalicama da nam jave lijepe vijesti.

ja sam danas napravila još jedan test 11dnt,samo jedna crtica,da je trudnoća trebala bi biti bar blijeda,a i m je počela u tragovima,tak da nejdem ni vadit betu..jednostavno mi se neda gledat još jednu nulu na papiru,sad samo da ljekovi dojdu čim prije,pa da opet krenemo u nove pobjede

----------


## milasova8

Iberc,zao mi je :Sad: 

Da javim da je transfer u pon,5 dan..kaze biolog da sve ide kako treba.. :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Iberc  :Love: 
Milasova super
Ja jedva cekam ponedjeljak da viidim svoju mrvu

----------


## Marlen

Strogo zabranjujem svim čekalicama bete nastavljanje niza poslje mene jer je negativan!  :drek:   :ulje: 
Eto beta 0. Što reći osim znala sam....

Svima želim puno sreće i perspektivne embrije. Na kraju samo je to važno, dobar embrij i sreća......

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ajme pa šta je ovo u zadnje vrijeme... Samo loše vijesti.. :Evil or Very Mad: 
Iberc i Marlen jako mi je žao..  :Sad:

----------


## snupi

Iberc i Marlene žao. mi je!!.

----------


## lberc

marlen,kaj reći..dobro znam kak ti je...ja sam za sad skroz smirena,nema suza,čak nisam ni jako žalosna..nekaj ne štima,ajd u ponedjeljak sam još doma,pa ak ne procurim onak za praf,možda i napravim betu

----------


## Helena5

> Ajme pa šta je ovo u zadnje vrijeme... Samo loše vijesti..
> Iberc i Marlen jako mi je žao..


 potpisujem  :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

O Boze,kad ce doci kraj ovim nulama?!
Marlen,neizmjerno mi je zao :Sad:  neizmjerno....

----------


## J&D

Curke zao mi je iberc ja bi ipak jos betu vadila! 
 :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Marlen, tako mi je teško nešto reći za 10. postupak, kako se držiš?

----------


## Moe

Iberc i Marlen, žao mi je, držte se.  :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

Cure žao mi je zbog loših vijesti.  :Sad:

----------


## beilana

kaj se događa zadnjih dana? samo nule i negativni testići, a toliko sam misla da bude vama cure pozz beta. šaljem puse tužnicama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu lijepu betu koja će prekinuti ovaj tužan niz

----------


## jo1974

baš mi je žao svih tih nula ,pis nule u tuge s ovog pdf,
kako je krenulo niti ne ide mise vaditi betu jer neču sigurno biti ja ta koja če donjeti pozitivu
sretno ostalima pa bilo šta da čekaju samo se radujte

----------


## Mary123

Curke stvarno mi je žao zbog neuspjeha...držite mi se...svi smo uz vas.. :Love:

----------


## hrki

Marlen,Iberc žao mi je :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

evo mi bili u srijedu na vv i krećemo u postupak u 11 mj...tj sljedeći ciklus....nadam se....ako bude sve ok...dr A je rekao da se nema šta kod mene više čekati...nisam se baš nadala tako brzo,ali super!
ići ćemo u ful stimulaciju!!!!
joooj samo da se ne pojave ciste jer sam sklona njima u zadnje vrijeme! :Naklon:

----------


## frka

vulkan, čestitam na beturini!!! bravo!!!

Marlen i lberc, grlim vas, cure... žao mi je... 
(lberc, vidjela sam u prolazu da si pisala nešto o spermiogramu (potpuna terato ili tako nešto) - jeste razmišljali o Vinogradskoj gdje koriste PICSI/IMSI? ne razumijem se u probleme sa spermiogramom, ali koliko sam shvatila, to je najviše što se može napraviti, a nudi se u CITO-u i Vg...)

svima ostalima masa AltGr+1 za sve što vam treba!

----------


## ARIANM

Marlen,Iberc žao mi je!!!

Milasova to je to!!! Želim puno sreće!!!!

----------


## 123beba

cure, sve je već napisano... i meni je baš žao... držite se!

----------


## lberc

frka,ta nam je dijagnoza pisala kad smo tek krenuli na vv prije 5 godina,ali nam nisu niš spominjali da nemamo nikakve šanse,svaki put kad nije došlo do transfera,ja sam imala lošu stanicu,jedanput su nam radili ICSI,ali inače uvijek rade IVF,ne znam možda se spermiogram malo i popravil
meni m počela onak kak treba tak da nema smisla vadit betu...trbuh me boli katastrofalno,jedva hodam

----------


## pipi73

Ja sam danas vadila moju betu i ona je 1690....danas mi je bio 15 dt

Sretna sam ali i ogroman je strah u meni
Iberc i Marlen jako mi je žao...znam da su rijeci suvisne...ali ...ja sam vjeciti optimista....i vjerujem da poslije svake kise sunce jace sija...

Svima saljem milion zelja da uspjete na svom putu

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pipi čestitam, prekrasna beta. Barem jedna lijepa vijest danas  :Smile:   Sad uživaj...

----------


## Snekica

pipi čestitke!

----------


## lberc

Pipi super za betu,neka se dobre vijesti nastave ....došlo bude i naše vrijeme pozitivnih beta

----------


## hrki

Pipi,super beta,čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## nana0501

Pipi predivna beta

----------


## milasova8

Pipi cestitam na odlicnoj beti :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Naručena sam u srijedu kod dr.Šunj,kakva su vam iskustva s njom?

----------


## pipi73

Hvala svima.....od srca....zaista

Ko nije zivio ovu pricu nije mogao ni da shvati kako je...svi naredni postupci neka budu lagani...uspjesni ...nasi

----------


## 123beba

Pipi čestitam!!!! Navijam za lijepo duplanje i prekrasnu trudnoću!!!

----------


## tikki

Pipi, vulkan, čestitke od srca! Držim fige da bude školski do kraja!

Iberic, Marlen... Što reći cure, osim da vam šaljem jedan veliki  :Love:  i da se nadam da je ovo zadnja stepenica razočaranja i tuge prije uspjeha.

Nana ~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak i za mrvu  :Zaljubljen: 

Milasova, ovo zvuči super! Od srca se nadam da će sve ići tako krasno i dalje i da za 14 dana mogu skakati od sreće zbog tvoje bete! U to ime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

Evo cure jedna mirišljiva  :Coffee:  za ovo tmurno jutro pa se poslužite kako kome što paše - kava, čaj, nesica, kakao... 

pipi puno sreće za dalje, tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala anddu!!!!

svim curama šaljem milion AltGr+1 za šta god danas trebale  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> hvala anddu!!!!
> 
> svim curama šaljem milion AltGr+1 za šta god danas trebale


Šlepam se! Dobro jutro!

----------


## lberc

hvala za kavu,evo baš mi paše
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve da danas bude samo dobrih vijesti

----------


## Helena5

Jutro,trebam malu pomoc! Inace imam migrene i jucer me uhvatila-toga sam se i bojala. Zvala sam u zg. i s. Irena je rekla da mogu popit ketonal. Opca pr.mi nije htjela napisat,pa sam molila u ljek.da mi prodaju. Betu vadim u utorak, M ni traga,malo me strah da li moze nastetit graskicu,ali nisam mogla trpit vise  :Sad:

----------


## nana0501

Nece jedna tableta nastetiti. Vise ce nastetiti ako budes durala. Vjeruj ja znam isto imam jake migrene i u prvoj t sam 4 puta cak inekciju peimila da popuste i nista nije bilo

----------


## inada

cure imam pitanje, u koliko sati sad kad se promjeni vrijema da si dam gonal, danas bila na folikulometriji i  zaboravila pitati? da nastavim oko 17 sati ili...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Inada mislim da možeš nastaviti oko 17 h.. NIje to neki veliki problem...

----------


## tikki

Ili pomakni pol h, da bude razmak bude 24.5 h (dakle u 16.30), pa prekosutra si oper na 17h. Meni su doktori rekli da pola sata do sat nije problem u varijacijama.

----------


## inada

hvala vam cure

----------


## sissy75

> Naručena sam u srijedu kod dr.Šunj,kakva su vam iskustva s njom?


Željkice pitaj cure na pdf Split,možda ima netko ko je bio kod nje. Ja sam u dr.Budimira a Šunj mi je radila dva transfera i samo iz toga nemogu imat neko mišljenje ali dojam mi je onako ne baš a cure koje su kod nje su u mišljenjima onako 50-50. Puno hvale Marušićku pa pokušaj da se prebaciš kod nje ako te Šunj u srijedu ne dojmi baš, ne znam meni je nekako hladna.

----------


## željkica

sissy, hvala ti ,dr.Marušić nema vraća se iza nove godine a ja nemogu čekat nestrpljiva sam,vidit ću kad odem.

----------


## mimi81

Inada puno sreće želim i da ti ovaj postupak bude zadnji

----------


## nana0501

Cure samo da vas pozdravim mislim da se ne tipkamo do ponedjeljka javim se poslije uzv u pon 
Svima puno ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~^^^~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Ja sam danas vadila moju betu i ona je 1690


Bravo! Čestitam!

----------


## inada

*mimi* draga, nekako ne vjerujem u ovaj postupak.... cijela terapija mi je drugačija nego prije pa to možda i bude nešto bolje ali ja se totalno osjećam jadno i nekako ovaj puta nemam vjere. prošli postupak sam bila uvjerena da ću doć bar do transfera da se mogu bar malo ponadati a kad ono jaj.stanice nisu stigle ni do laba već je biologinja rekla da smo ih izgubili da su se jednostavno raspale, pa što god to značilo. tak da sam sad onak sve mi svejedno. idem da to odradim pa šta bude. nadam se da si ti ok

----------


## laky

jutro evo za sve :Coffee:  :Coffee:  kava ,čaj tko sta voli i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kome trebaju,ja danas konačno idem u bolnicu i ako bude po planu sutra je laparo,sad polako"brisem" do frizerke pa u 10.30 prijavak

----------


## sejla

Dobro jutro curke! Evo da vas pozdravim i svima poželim sreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Novopećenim trudnicama čestitke  :Heart:   :Klap:  , a tužnicama zagrljaj i želim snagu za dalje  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Laky sretno!!!

----------


## Sneki41

Mislim da necu moci poslusati Marleninu zabranu, vec 2 dana me bas "frce" ko da cu procuriti svaki cas (valjda jos tu utrici stopiraju) a transfer mi je bio 22.10. Cak mi vise ni (.)(.) nisu bolne...uh!

----------


## sos15

> jutro evo za sve kava ,čaj tko sta voli i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kome trebaju,ja danas konačno idem u bolnicu i ako bude po planu sutra je laparo,sad polako"brisem" do frizerke pa u 10.30 prijavak


Laky,

Sretno!!!

----------


## Snekica

sneki tek ti je 6dnt. Ima mnogu trudnica koje i nakon poz. bete imaju feeling da će svaki čas procuriti.

----------


## bubekica

pozdrav svima!
*sirena28* kakva je situacija?
*hrki* super za smrzlice, nadam se da ti (jos neko vrijeme) nece trebati! ~~~~~~ da ti vrijeme do 7.11. prodje sto brze!
*bubimitika* hvala za help, saljem puno altGr+1!
*milasova* ~~~~ za bezbolan transfer sutra!
*lberc, Marlen*  :Love: 
*pipi73* cestitam!
*laky* sretno!
*sneki41* ~~~~~
sto se tice pikanja gonala, ja sam u srijedu primila u 13:15, a morala sam do sutra pomicat svaki dan za sat vremena unazad jer ce me sutra sestre piknut na folikulometriji.

----------


## hrki

bubekica,hvala od  :Heart:  želim da ti folikulići lijepo napreduju
laky sretno!

----------


## Sneki41

> sneki tek ti je 6dnt. Ima mnogu trudnica koje i nakon poz. bete imaju feeling da će svaki čas procuriti.


Snekica, hvala ti...i ja se tjesim a izmedju tjesenja jurim svako malo na WC "u kontrolu"  :Smile:  danas mi je nekak manji osjecaj da ce krenuti (uh ta autosugestija)  :Smile: 
Sve vas puno volim...ne znam sto bi bez vas!

----------


## Snekica

samo laganini!  :Kiss:

----------


## BigBlue

Drage moje, evo nam nove liste. Malo sam štrajkala u zadnje vrijeme jer imam dosta obaveza, ali se nadam da sam većinu polovila.
Milasova se javila da preuzme listu dok me nema (hvala!  :Heart: ), ali sam još par dana tu i u tom razdoblju ću pokušati po forumu poloviti cure koje se više nisu javile.

Bilo je i previše tužnih vijesti ovaj mjesec, ali se nadam da će curke čiju ß čekamo upotpuniti ovu kratku listopadsku listu  :fige: 
Za sve vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka)

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (7)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD (4) 
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
26.10. Helena5, Petrova, 1. IVF 
29.10. dreamgirl, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
30.10. jo1974, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xklomifen)
30.10. peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
31.10. J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
5.11. 123beba, VV, 1. IVF
5.11. anja&ja,Cito, IVF (nakon 9 postupaka)
5.11. Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF
7.11. Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)
7.11. hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF)
7.11. inesica_85, Poliklinika Podobnika, 1. IVF 

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF;  Suzy.s, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; 
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); leptirić82, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH); clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);  srecha, IVF Centar, 1. IVF; bubekica, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI; inada, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Heli, PFC Prag, IVF; Muma, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
jejja, Ri, 1. AIH; sirena28, Petrova, 1. AIH; Cassie (Prag, Pronatal); 

 ON-GO  10./11. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
2hope, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET)
Amy2004 (Petrova,  AIH); 
Anabanana (Cito); 
ARIANM (VG), 
corinaII (Cito);  
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF); 
DaBaR, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; 
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); 
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu;
Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
Mare O., Vinogradska, 1. IVF; 
Mayica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
pirica  (VG), 
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF); 
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  
snupi (Petrova, IVF, nakon 1xIVF); 
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); 
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 


12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), xena.mbk (Cito), kismet, PFC Prag
01/2013: Runa (Mb), Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); 
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); bubaba (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
 aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, anddu, antesa , applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Evelyn73, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, hope, lberc,  inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, La-tica, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, Leva, linalena, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235, mimi81,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP,, phiphy, Piki, pilek, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, Rose, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## mare41

pipi, draga,čestitam i ovdje! :Klap: 
BB :Heart:

----------


## tikki

BB svaka čast na listi  :Naklon: 
Kad bude iduća lista možeš me (ili milasova) staviti u 1/2013 u Petrovoj. Nekak mi je lakše kad vidim konkretan datum pored imena  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Ja moram prijaviti jednu korekciju...još uvijek nisam pikalica/šmrkalica ali se nadam da si me BB zacoprala i da ću biti u toj kategoriji od srijede  :Smile: , pa me radije za sad ostavi u toj naprednoj kategoriji da ne bi bilo nesreće u srijedu a ja javim eventualnu korekciju  :Grin:

----------


## LOTTOS

Curke evo mene natrag
Prosli mjesec beta 0 pa smo krenuli odmah u drugi bez stimulacije, danas bila na punkciji dva folikula, cekamo sad da nas zove kad cemo na transfer
Svim cekalicama puno srece , a velikim betama sve cestitka

----------


## J&D

Draga BB hvala na prekrasnoj listi.... Kapa do poda! Uh kod mene jos malo... U srijedu beta

----------


## J&D

Sutra cu ja test pisnut... Gledam u njega vec 3 dana

----------


## srecha

wow! BigBlue ovo je impresivno hehe!!!
od sutra sam cekalica punkcije koja je u srijedu! mjesaju se osjecaji straha i srece... nadam se da ce sve proci ok!
a dokle zelim srecu svim trudilicama i trudnicama! misim na sve vas!  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

super lista! jedino prebacujem sebe u 11. mjesec umjesto 1. i sutra sam pikalica po prvi put  :Wink: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima 

Čestitke sretnicama i sretno svim budućim mamama u postupcima i pripremama :D

----------


## BigBlue

tikki - eto te u 1. mjesecu  :Kiss: 
Muma - ja to po defaultu, čim spomeneš da bi mogla  :Embarassed:  Neka si ti nama tamo, ne vidim razloga zašto ne bi strtala u srijedu!
Runa - prebacila sam te. Kakva je situacija s onim folikulom?  Jesi radila UZV?
J&D - držim  :fige:  za jutarnje piškanje! Javi!
Lottos - pišem te u čekalice transfera, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni ovaj put


Hvala curke šta ste se javile, olakšavate mi  :Kiss:

----------


## dreamgirl

*BigBlue* evo da i ja prijavim svoje negativne testova. Betu nema smisla vaditi.
 Na zalost necu popraviti statistiku sa listopad  :Sad: 
Razmisljam sad da li da krenem odmah u prirodni IVF, pa ako ima netko da je odmah krenuo da javi svoje iskustvo, hvala.

----------


## BigBlue

A u.... ne smijem biti prosta........ grlim draga  :Love: 

Dino84 iz Rijeke nije nažalost stigla ni do transfera u blagostimuliranom postupku i sprema se dalje u prirodnjak u slijedećem ciklusu. A i cure će ti ovdje dati info, mada je najbolje posavjetovati se sa svojim liječnikom (jedino ako ne misliš prirodnjake odrađivati u bolnici). Drži se i želim ti sreću šta god odlučila  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Dreamgirl,zao mi je :Sad:  
Koliko tuznih vijesti,nevjerovatno.....

----------


## 2hope

:Naklon: BB svaka čast na listi. Ja od danas krenula sa supresijom, a uskoro i pikanjem

----------


## Runa

Cure, ne dajte se :Love: 

Folikul otplovio i uzv odrađen. Dobro je ispalo, thanks :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

dreamgirl zao mi je  :Sad:  
moja prva curka   :Heart:  je iz prirodnjaka koji je isao u ciklusu odmah nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog 
al to moras vidjeti sa svojim docom, neke cure niti ne ovuluraju nakon stimulacije

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutro svima...eto da vam u ovo kišno-snježno hladno jutro poslužim fini topli čaj,meni baš nekako paše,a za kavopije ima crne turske,nesice,capucino...pa se poslužite!

Dreamgirl baš mi je žao!

J&D jel pao testić???

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na kavi Arianm, paše mi kao uvijek! 
(i da znate da mi je svako jutro bilo  :Very Happy:  jer je mogu piti  :Embarassed: )
Ti si nam isto uskoro u postupku? Vidim te na listi, ali nema detalja...

Bravo Runa, to su lijepe vijesti!
Srecha, dobro nam došla i da punkcija prođe što bezbolnije ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

J&D  :Cekam:   :fige:

----------


## maca papucarica

*BB* razumijem te u potpunosti. Ja svako jutro dok kuham  :Coffee:  opjevam koju odu tom eliksiru zivota ili magicnoj crnoj tekucini kako ju od milja castim, a muz me samo gleda sa brojnim upitnicima iznad glave  :Grin: 
*J&D* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusic!
Svim ostalim betocekalicama neka bete budu za past na dupe!

----------


## ARIANM

BigBlue lijekovi su u frizeru i čekam M da dođe još cca 2 tjedna i onda  Decapeptyl od prvog dana i Menopur 2.,3.,4. dc po 3 ampule , a onda 5.,6.,7., po 2 ampule...a pikanja se bojim ko vraga  :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

bogata nam lista  :Smile: 

BB :Heart:

----------


## dino84

> Dino84 iz Rijeke nije nažalost stigla ni do transfera u blagostimuliranom postupku i sprema se dalje u prirodnjak u slijedećem ciklusu. A i cure će ti ovdje dati info, mada je najbolje posavjetovati se sa svojim liječnikom (jedino ako ne misliš prirodnjake odrađivati u bolnici). Drži se i želim ti sreću šta god odlučila


BB, samo mali ispravak. Mi idemo u opet u stimulirani jer sam u prošlom dobila stvarno malu količinu lijekova tako da je dr mislio da možemo opet u stimulirani. A i prirodnjaci za mene nemaju smisla jer prirodno ne ovuliram, a na klomifen ne reagiram tako da mi preostaju samo stimulirani postupci.

Dreamgirl,žao mi je  :Sad:  Vjerujem da ćeš u dogovoru s dr najbolje odlučiti što i kako dalje.

----------


## MalaMa

BB  :Naklon:  za listu. I za kavicu. Uživajte sve koje je možete piti, a one koje ju ne mogu ni primirisati želim da uživaju u čajeku. Evo ja kuham jedan od brusnice pa tko hoće nek se posluži.

Tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj. Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Any

Pozdrav svima,ja sam nova  :Smile: 

Da se malo predstavim...
84 godiste ja, muz 79. Pokusavali sami oko god dana, malo manje jer sam imala filing ( a i ginmije bila rekla poslje 4mj pokusavanja da ode muz na spermiogram...) uglavnom, dijagnoza extr. OAT koju smo popravili na neku granicnu vrijednost pa je sada sa 300 tisuca doslona 13miljona iskoritivih...

U postupku sam kod dr L u IVFcentru, stoperica ce najvj biti sutra ili srijedu, do sada primila 10gonala +superfact...

Eto malosam zabrinuta oko punkcije, ali ako sam prezivila oporavak operacije krajnika prije dvije godine (grozna bol grozna) valjda cui ovo...

Inace sam iz Istre, pa putujem na folikulometrije... To je to...

----------


## dreamgirl

Hvala vam cure,
i dalje cu privatno, dogovorila sam konzultacije u dvije poliklinike pa da vidim sto i kako dalje.
Sve si mislim ikakva sansa je bolja nego nikakva.
Kod mene zbog niskog AMHa stimulacije ne daju neke rezultate, ostao mi jos prirodni ivf da probam.
Cure saljem tonu pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Dreamgirl jako mi je žao :hug:

BB za listu kao i uvijek  :Naklon: 

J&D javi seeeee.....

----------


## J&D

Najdraze moje, hvala sto mislite na mene, trpila cjelo jutro wc jer nisam imala muda! I evo konacno se odvazila imamo jedan veeeliki debeli + 
E sad ne usudim se veseliti jer mi je danas m trebala doci a i zbog brevacida 1500 primljen prije 6 dana u 12.00h sta vi kazete?

----------


## J&D

E da danas mi je 13 dnt

----------


## dreamgirl

*J&D* draga ja bi se usudila reci čestitam i veselim se, to je to  :Smile: 
meni je brevactid ostajao ali je crta bila gotovo nevidljiva i pojavila  bi se nakon vise od 5 minuta tako da sam znala da to nije to.

----------


## milasova8

J&D cestitam :Smile: 
Ja bi rekla da si trudna! :Smile:

----------


## pirica

*BB* mali update za listu, za cca 10 dana kreće pikanje (8. ivf, nakon 6xivf VV i 1x ivf/icsi vg)

----------


## Bubimitka81

J&D ma kakav brevactyd!! čEstitam  :Very Happy: 
Kad ideš vaditi betu, za dva dana ili ćeš sutra? Joj sad sam i ja nestrpljiva  :Laughing:

----------


## milasova8

Transfer gotov- od danas nosim blizance :Smile: 
Vravene,dakle,dvije blastociste :Smile: 
Beta za 14 dana..
Imala sam 10 js,sve zrele,7 oplodeno,od toga 2 dosle do faze blastociste,ostale se prestale razvijati tako da nemama sta zamrznuti...

----------


## J&D

Joj hvala vam curke moje! Narucila sam se prekosutra za betu.... Uh sad ne mogu docekati!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Milasova nadam se da ti neće ni trebati smrzlići i nek te dočeka jedna lijepa brojčica za dva tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Milasova zao mi je zbog smrlica, ali sigurna sam da ti to nece ni trebati!

----------


## ARIANM

J&D jeeeeeeeee,sad još daj izvadi betu i da skačemooooo!!!!

Milasova8 čuvaj mrvice i želim betu do neba!!!!

----------


## Inesz

pirice  :Heart:

----------


## ARIANM

Pirice sretnoooo!!!! Ja ću par dana nakon tebe!

----------


## jo1974

kod mene jedna velika nula,prokrvarila čudno 12dnt,dr. kaže da je moguće da se primilo ali nije bilo sreče da ostane,svima sretno ja se povlaćim do nekog boljeg vremena,pozdrav.

----------


## bubekica

*J&D*~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
*milasova* cuvaj mrvice  :Smile: 
*pirica* super za niski start!
ja sam danas odradila prvu fm, reakcija je jako dobra, danas i stra po jedan gonal i cetrotide i u srijedu opet pregled. ljubim sve!

----------


## milasova8

jo1974 zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## milasova8

Bubekica,samo neka folikulici lijepo rastu :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

J&D ~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.
Milasova, to je to  :Smile:  sad si trudna i gotovo!!
Jo jako mi je žao  :Sad: .

----------


## bubekica

> jo1974 zao mi je


x

*milasova* hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

> pirice


*Bubekica, ARIANM, Inesz*  :Shy kiss: 
uhhhh sve mi muka

----------


## Mali Mimi

J&D ja uopće ne sumnjam da si trudna!
Jo1974 žao mi je

----------


## milasova8

Pirica- sretno!!!

----------


## strategija

Milasova znaš onu pjesmu od Nine: Nek ti bude kao meni.... I ja imala 10js i 2 blastice u bušici :Smile: 
J&D za veliku betu ~~~~~
Jo1974  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Sneki41

> Transfer gotov- od danas nosim blizance
> Vravene,dakle,dvije blastociste
> Beta za 14 dana..
> Imala sam 10 js,sve zrele,7 oplodeno,od toga 2 dosle do faze blastociste,ostale se prestale razvijati tako da nemama sta zamrznuti...


Super draga, mali twinsici nek se sad lijepo prime za mamicu, a ti odmaraj i uzivaj! Pusa!

----------


## nana0501

J&d cestitam
Jo zao mi je
Cure ja danas vidjela maleno treperavo srceko i sve je ok kaze dr

----------


## J&D

Bravo nana.... Mora biti super osjecaj

----------


## Bab

cure, čestitam svim novim trudnicama, na friškim plusićima, na malim treperavim srčekima...
bravo za lijepe transfere i još ljepše ß za koji dan...
a tužnicama šaljem zagrljaje...

ja sam se počela pikati...ali sam završila i na antibioticima jer već 2 tjedna vučem neku virozu koja nikak da prođe.
Nadam se da to neće naškoditi mojim budućim jajčekima :Undecided: 

puse šaljem svima

----------


## mare41

Bab, bubek, sretno pikalice!
milasova, navijamo!!!!!!!!
JD, čestitam, čekamo betu!
nana, super vijesti :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

> Bab, bubek, sretno pikalice!
> milasova, navijamo!!!!!!!!
> JD, čestitam, čekamo betu!
> nana, super vijesti


x
švercam se

----------


## Mojca

> Bab, bubek, sretno pikalice!
> milasova, navijamo!!!!!!!!
> JD, čestitam, čekamo betu!
> nana, super vijesti


X!
I ja se švercam, kad je sve tako lijepo napisala naša dobra vila.  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

i ja se svercam pa potpisujem nasu dobru vilu!!! 

i saljem joj  :Kiss:

----------


## LOTTOS

> *BigBlue* evo da i ja prijavim svoje negativne testova. Betu nema smisla vaditi.
>  Na zalost necu popraviti statistiku sa listopad 
> Razmisljam sad da li da krenem odmah u prirodni IVF, pa ako ima netko da je odmah krenuo da javi svoje iskustvo, hvala.


Ja sam krenula odmah ovaj mjesec u prirodni IVF
Prosli mjesec je bila blaga stimulacija, ( imam samo jedan jajnik , nemam nijedan jajovod) i nije uspjelo pa me odmah ovaj mjesec stavio bez stimulacije,  2x2 estrofema i 1x1 clomifene, stoperica u petak, dobili 2 folikuka, jucer punkcija i sad ga cekam da me zove kad ce biti transfer, vec sam luda , prosli mjesec sam u utorak radila punkciju, srijedu me zvao, cetvrtak transfer

----------


## J&D

Lotos, a gdje si u postupku i koji ti je ovo postupak

----------


## Helena5

Drage moje, evo i mene danas vadila betu - 0,7  :Crying or Very sad:  

Čekalice bete, transfera, punkcije i pikalice SRETNO i držim vam  :fige:

----------


## J&D

Zao mi je helena drzi se!

----------


## LOTTOS

U IVF CENTRU
 drugi IVF postupak

----------


## LOTTOS

U IVF CENTRU
 drugi IVF postupak

----------


## mare41

mile moje babe u najboljim godinama :Smile: 
helena, jo1974, šaljem zagrljaj!

----------


## mare41

Lottos, sretno!
(jel sad već polako vrijeme za ponudit rakiju, pada mrak!)

----------


## J&D

Kako to da ste kod dr L. U blagoj stimulaciji.... I mi smo kod njega... Ovo nam je prvi postupak

----------


## LOTTOS

Pa zato sto me nesmije filat, zbog toga sto imam samo jedan jajnik pa ga treba cuvat

----------


## J&D

Aaa, bilo mi je cudno... Znam da on voli jace stimulacije!

----------


## J&D

Mare zivili!

----------


## J&D

Moze rakijica i ranije za cirkulaciju  :Very Happy:

----------


## LOTTOS

A da, a nakon koliko si isla na transfer, ja jucer bila na punkciji, danas ga zvala ne javlja mi se, i sad sam luda

----------


## LOTTOS

Bas bi i mogla neka rakijica, da me malo trzne, zivile cure, cin-cin

----------


## Inesz

> mile moje babe u najboljim godinama


tko me je zvao?


____________________________
a sad ozbiljno:

cure, šaljem vam zagrljaj. glavu gore i u novi pokušaj. sretno!

----------


## Helena5

> Bas bi i mogla neka rakijica, da me malo trzne, zivile cure, cin-cin


 da jedna, može i litra  :pivo:  poslije schok terapije  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

E njemu najbolje sibaj sms-ove sa potpisom i onda ti se jako brzo javi! Mene ti je zvao drugi dan tj treci mi je vracao! Vjerujem da nece ni kod tebe cekati 5 dan s obzirom da ih je malo. Ja sam imala 12 dobrih js pa je vracao 3 dan, a na kraju se i ove sve razvile do 5 dana tj. Imamo 6 smrzlica! Ali da nesto nije uredu sigurno vi ti javio... Ne sekiraj se... On uglavnom ne zove da kaze kakvo je stanje nego samo dodite sutra na transfer!

----------


## jo1974

za sve moje tužnice ja sam danas u elementu nakon uspješne bete koja je iznosila čistu nulu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48NVDmKMi_k
možda večina vas neče razumjeti ali barem sama glazba razdire :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## hrki

> Bab, bubek, sretno pikalice!
> milasova, navijamo!!!!!!!!
> JD, čestitam, čekamo betu!
> nana, super vijesti


X,malo se šlepam

----------


## mare41

jo, kida srce i dušu :Sad: , (pretpostavljam da ima neke druge nesreće, a ne ove ko mi), ajmo cure dalje nazdravljat, za one koji su uspjeli i oni koji će tek uspjeti!

----------


## Kjara

laky sretno~~~~~~~~
svim vama hrpa ~~~~~~~~za sve što vam treba

ja u srijedu ponavljam briseve i ako sam se riješila streptokoka onda krajem 11 mj krećemo po smrzliće

----------


## tetadoktor

> tko me je zvao?
> 
> 
> ____________________________
> a sad ozbiljno:
> 
> cure, šaljem vam zagrljaj. glavu gore i u novi pokušaj. sretno!


je l' me netko tražio?  :Laughing: 

ajmo za društvo u uglu litru rakijice za zagrijavanje!!!  :pivo:

----------


## Inesz

:pivo:  (mrrr zašto nema smajlić sa žestom već samo sa pivom)
joj cure, cure moje u najboljim godinama, da mi se je zarakijat i naspavat!!!  :Laughing: 

sretno cure!!!

----------


## BigBlue

Eeee rano ja na rakiju stižem, sram me bilo, ali hvala Mare  :Heart:  Počelo je vani fino hladjeti i meni odmah mirišu kobasice, punč, kuhano vino... Mogli bi mi na repete forumske kave u ovom zimskom ruhu  :Grin: 

U samo jedan dan toliko vijesti...
Cure drage, naše tužnice, grlim i od srca se nadam da ćete skupiti snage za borbu do kraja *jo* samo ožeži i isplači. Nakon neg. bete ja sam raspalila Olivera i Ključ života i zavijala valjda dva sata; barem je meni pomoglo.

J&D - to je to, kakav vražji brevactide nakon 6 dana, čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
Milasova, fale nam gemini u listopadu, pa eto nam tebe. Predat ću ti listu s tvojim nickom na popisu trudnica, s napomenom da su blizanci  :Grin: 

Pikalice sretno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Sad vas odmah prebacim u "višu" kategoriju  :Wink: 

*Any* dobrodošla i sretno! Hvala na predstavljanju i nadam se da nam nećeš dugo logorovati među nama, nego brzinski na trudnički forum. Imamo dosta curka iz Istre i Rijeke na rječkom pdf-u, pa iako si kod Lučija, možeš se s njima povezati (curke su uistinu krasne, spremne pomoći, dati informacije, a kave su im za 10!).

----------


## 2hope

Svim trudnicama, plusićima i treperavim  :Heart:  čestitke
Šmrkalicama, pikalicama, čekalicama transfera i bete sretno!

----------


## frka

> Ja sam krenula odmah ovaj mjesec u prirodni IVF
> Prosli mjesec je bila blaga stimulacija, ( imam samo jedan jajnik , nemam nijedan jajovod) i nije uspjelo pa me odmah ovaj mjesec stavio bez stimulacije,  2x2 estrofema i 1x1 clomifene, stoperica u petak, dobili 2 folikuka, jucer punkcija i sad ga cekam da me zove kad ce biti transfer, vec sam luda , prosli mjesec sam u utorak radila punkciju, srijedu me zvao, cetvrtak transfer


LOTTOS, i ja imam samo 1 jajnik i nemam jajovode, ali nije mi jasno kakve to veze ima sa stimulacijama... može objašnjenje zašto blaga stimulacija u tom slučaju? napisala si da se na taj način "štedi" taj preostali jajnik - moram priznati da nisam prije čula za takvo što... 
mi smo uspjeli baš u punoj stimulaciji s 3 menopura dnevno (sveukupno njih 31) - dob je at the time bila 27 g.

----------


## milasova8

Any dobrodosla i saljem vibrice za uspjesan postupak :Smile:

----------


## J&D

2 hope dobrodosla!!

----------


## Mojca

> (mrrr zašto nema smajlić sa žestom već samo sa pivom)
> joj cure, cure moje u najboljim godinama, da mi se je zarakijat i naspavat!!! 
> 
> sretno cure!!!


X ko neboder!
Mjesecima sanjam o tome!

----------


## ARIANM

Bab,Bubekica sretnooo!!!!
Nana super za srčeko!
Jo,Helena šaljem zagrljaj!!!
LOTTOS za tulum u labuuuu!!
2hope,Any dobrodošle i još prije ošle...

Evo i ja bi jednu rakijicu,da se lakše zaspii  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Štaaaa, udarate po žesti i Esmi bez mene?! Jedva ste dočekale da ranije smrkne, pijandure jedne!  :oklagija: 

pirice, bab, bubekice, lottos - go go girls! 
vlasnici srca nani0501, vlasnici plusa J&D i naravno vlasnici blizanaca milasovici tisuće AltGr+1ova
jo1974, dreamgirl, Helena5  :Love:  bit će bolje cure uz još jednu  :pivo:  i play it again, Esma!

----------


## tikki

> Štaaaa, udarate po žesti i Esmi bez mene?! Jedva ste dočekale da ranije smrkne, pijandure jedne! 
> 
> pirice, bab, bubekice, lottos - go go girls! 
> vlasnici srca nani0501, vlasnici plusa J&D i naravno vlasnici blizanaca milasovici tisuće AltGr+1ova
> jo1974, dreamgirl, Helena5  bit će bolje cure uz još jednu  i play it again, Esma!


Pa ovdje je sve tako lijepo sročeno... Samo se mogu švercat X

----------


## Sonja29

> (mrrr zašto nema smajlić sa žestom već samo sa pivom)
> joj cure, cure moje u najboljim godinama, da mi se je zarakijat i naspavat!!! 
> 
> sretno cure!!!


 :pivo: (pivo ne volim ali rakijica može)
inesz zaposlit ćemo MM-ove da čuvaju djecu a mi ćemo rakijati :Smile:  
mare sredinom 11. mjeseca smo u Zg pa planirajte bar kavicu ako ne i rakijicu

----------


## Ginger

> X ko neboder!
> Mjesecima sanjam o tome!


godinamaaaa....  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> Bab, bubek, sretno pikalice!
> milasova, navijamo!!!!!!!!
> JD, čestitam, čekamo betu!
> nana, super vijesti


x i na ovo
plus ~~~~ i za piricu

tuznicama... jo, jedan veeeliki zagrljaj

----------


## Ginger

BB  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  ajmeeee

----------


## anddu

Moram ja propustiti rakijanje, pa evo jedna putna jutarnja :pivo: 
Za one kojima je prerano kuham mirišljivu  :Coffee: , a ima i čaja, kakaa, mlijeka...

----------


## Any

Hvala svima na dobrodoslici  :Smile:  posluziti cu se i ja s kavom 
Evo ja jos malo krecem za Zagreb na predpostavljam zadnju folikulometriju, danas mi je 8dc....
Doktor nije bio bas pricljiv zadnje dane, pa neznam koliko folikula imam, ali mislim danas pitati...

Da linetko zna ako jepraksa dr L da transfer ide po defaulutu 3 dan od punkcije ili? Ja i mm smo pricali i radje bi isli na SET blastociste, ali to ovisi o broju i kvaliteti ili?

----------


## linalena

pa dobro jutro komadi, kraljice, ljepotice, majke, trudnice

hvala na kavici, i ja sada drmam po jednoj samo za početak (nakon ranojutarnje šetnje 2 pesa jer mi je mm opet neš bolestan pa on jelte jadan niš nemre)

vrzma mi se po glavi od kuda da počnem pa mi je malo ulala, uglavnom:

SVIMA puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jajčeka, spermeke, bebice od stanice do plačjivog/smrdljivog paketića
velka pusa BigBlue i jupijeeee za dječicu, uživajte

----------


## mare41

anddu, hvala na razbuđivanju
lina, pusa
BB, ajme, sin i kćer, divno!
Sonja, mi se obavezno vidimo, a ako bude još zainteresiranih-lako složimo veliko kavu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Any dobrodošla, a kako ti je već zadnja folikul. obično je tek početak 8 d.c.?
Koliko vidim po forumu dr. L. vraća 3. dan i onda čeka 5. da zamrzne preostale embrije (ako ih bude), ali razgovaraj s njim o tome pa mu recite svoje želje

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutro svima...malo kasnim al kad sam konačno uhvatila slobodan dan malo duže sam odspavala...konačno  :Wink:  
I sama sebi sam obečala da ovaj put neču pišati po lh trrakicama i testovima i evo još nisam ni do pikanja došla a već s neta naručila 50 kom....a lude babe  :Laughing:  al šta ću kad je to nekako jače od mene  :Smile:

----------


## Sneki41

Jutro curke moje drage! kod mene sunceko na prozoru al' zima ko na motoru... Jel "kafenisete"? Ja sam to vec obavila ranom zorom racunajuci da bi mozda usput pisnula test jer sam vec 100% luda od razmisljanja - jel  ima simptoma il nema, jel ce sutra "krenuti curenje" il nece (vec sam dosadna i sebi, Bogu i ljudima) a onda sam se sjetila da mi je danas tek 8dnt i da je ipak malo rano, kaj ne? Steta testa  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Rano je još Sneki41 strpi se još malo...vidiš kako sam i ja napisala i ja pišam uvijek po testovima i samo se razočaram onda i na kraju ne znam na čemu sam...

----------


## LOTTOS

Jutro curke, evo ja jos malo pa na transfer, jupiiiiiii
Lagana kavica  :Coffee:

----------


## J&D

Any ja sam kod dr L. Vraceni su mi trodnevni...ja dam malo negodovala i mi smo htjeli blastice, medutim tu se nema sta puno pricati sa njim, vrci je vratio blastice bez obzira sto je imala duplo manje od mene embrija! Lana mi je to objasnjavala, ako se ona i sekindu razmislja dal da ih ostavi ili da ih transferiraju....definitivno idu na transfer! Blastice ti na zalost ne znace tako puno koliko mimislimo...kaze lana da je njima ipak bolje kod mame u konstantnom mraku. Jer ih oni stalno pod svjetlom gledaju vade van iz inkubatora itd... Tako da kod mame cesto i osrednji embriji postanu bebe a u labu i bolji od toga ne uspiju! Nista se ne sekiraj oni ce odluciti sta je najbolje.... Sto se tice folikullmetrije sumnjam da ti je to zadnji put jer ne vjerujem da ce te dr. Prepustit slucaju.... Mene je punih 13 dana gledao ! Svim curkama saljem puse u ovo sumorno jutro

----------


## J&D

Super lottos... Koliko ih je

----------


## LOTTOS

Na punkciji mi je rekao da smo dobili jednu stanicu, jos ne kuzim sve to, tak da valjda jedna nadam se jedna ali vrijedna :Very Happy:

----------


## LOTTOS

I ja sam cula da je bolje da se sto prije vrate bas kak je i J&D napisala

----------


## J&D

Sigurno ce biti sve uredu... Bitno da se vraca

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
vidim, jucer se ovdje fino zarakijalo, nije nam lose  :Smile: 
*mare41* ako se planira kavica, ja sam uvijek za druzenje, lijepo vas je citati, ali jos ljepse vidjeti i slusati.
*nana0501* cestitam na malom  :Heart: 
*bab* ~~~~~~ i iš, iš viroza... moram se malo napravit pametna - antibiotici i viroza?
*LOTTOS* ~~~~~ za uspjesni prirodnjak!
*Helena5* saljem veliki zagrljaj! 
*BB*  :Zaljubljen:  prekrasne vijesti!
*Any* dobrodosla! slajem puno vibrica!
*Argente, tetadoktor*  :pivo:

----------


## LOTTOS

Pa neznam, tak mi je rekao , posto je vec istrosen a treba mi bar jos 8god tak je rekao (sad mi je 35) kao trebamo ga cuvati a sa ful stimulacijom ga jako trosimo, nemam pojma

----------


## LOTTOS

> LOTTOS, i ja imam samo 1 jajnik i nemam jajovode, ali nije mi jasno kakve to veze ima sa stimulacijama... može objašnjenje zašto blaga stimulacija u tom slučaju? napisala si da se na taj način "štedi" taj preostali jajnik - moram priznati da nisam prije čula za takvo što... 
> mi smo uspjeli baš u punoj stimulaciji s 3 menopura dnevno (sveukupno njih 31) - dob je at the time bila 27 g.


Napisala sam poruku prije al nisam sa citatom pa da povezes

----------


## LOTTOS

Eto curke ja idem, grlim vas sve 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## J&D

Sretno draga!!   Javi kako je orislo

----------


## Inesz

> Pa neznam, tak mi je rekao , posto je vec istrosen a treba mi bar jos 8god tak je rekao (sad mi je 35) kao trebamo ga cuvati a sa ful stimulacijom ga jako trosimo, nemam pojma


zbilja čudan odgovr je dr dao našoj forumašici..

žena od 35 godina treba uspjeti zanijeti i roditi odmah, ne za 2-3 ili 5 godina.
jer sa godinama šanse za začeće i rođenje djeteta ne rastu već se smanjuju...

teško mi je dokučiti filozofiju nestimuliranja i štednje jajnika ... uhh... sa koliko porblema se neplodni parovi moraju nosit...
a najgore od svega mi se čini nedostatak volje i vremena doktora da komuniciraju sa pacijentima i da im se u potpunosti posvete. tužno.

----------


## J&D

Ja mislim da oni s godinama otupe...mozda vec vise nisu ni sigurni sta su rekli a sta nisu.... Ali vjerujem da postoji dobar razlog za stimulaciju kakvu je dobila, samo nije pojasnjena!  Mislim lottos da se ne trebas brinuti!

----------


## žužy

mene strašno smeta jedna stvar,ali svjesna sam da drugačije ne može..
kad si u postupku,pa ti je na svakoj folikulometriji drugi dr. koji te naravno ne poznaje,nezna kako ti tjelo reagira..i zato vrše školsku proceduru prema svakome,a znamo da nemamo sve iste jajnike,cikluse i reakcije..dr. koji je prošli postupak odredio kad će biti štoperica kod mene je pogrešio,jer ja imam kratke cikluse,rane ovulacije,al on to nezna,uz to nije imal ni moje papire kod sebe,sve sam mu ja rekla što je bilo do tada.folikul je pukao dan prije ivf-a,ja sam bila bijesna,jer da je moj dr odlučivao,štopericu bi primila ranije.
e sad,kao što rekoh,svjesna sam ja da nemogu doktori biti na raspolaganju nama i našim jajnicima 24h dnevno,a naši jajnici pak nemogu raditi prema smjenama naših doktora...al sam bila ljuta i smatrala da sam zbog krive procjene otišla korak nazad.
malo sam se spuhala

----------


## Kadauna

eto mene na rakiju - kad sam je jučer već propustila... .cure i dečki - *uzdravlje*  :pivo: 

svima za što god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ovo što si ti žužy napisala je kriminalno.... kako ti doktor može odrediti uopće štopericu bez da ima tvoj karton pred sobom! To je Petrova bolnica? A gdje je kompjuterizacija?????? Referentni centar?

----------


## LOTTOS

Ma ne brinem se, ja mu potpuno vjerujem, a za to cuvanje jajnika jr mislio, da ga ne potrosimo da nebi prerano u menopuzu, super mi je doktor,

----------


## frka

svima kiss i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!





> zbilja čudan odgovr je dr dao našoj forumašici..
> 
> žena od 35 godina treba uspjeti zanijeti i roditi odmah, ne za 2-3 ili 5 godina.
> jer sa godinama šanse za začeće i rođenje djeteta ne rastu već se smanjuju...
> 
> teško mi je dokučiti filozofiju nestimuliranja i štednje jajnika ... uhh... sa koliko porblema se neplodni parovi moraju nosit...
> a najgore od svega mi se čini nedostatak volje i vremena doktora da komuniciraju sa pacijentima i da im se u potpunosti posvete. tužno.


koka, mislim da je dr LOTTOS rekao kako joj jajnik treba još barem 8 godina, a na zatrudnjivanju rade sada. ali svejedno to što je rekao o trošenju jajnika full stimulacijama ne drži vodu - stimulacijom se regrutiraju oni folikuli i js koje bi ionako propale u tom ciklusu. pojednostavljeno, u prirodnim se ciklusima izdvajaju 1-2 vodeća folikula, a oni "sitni" propadaju. stimulacijom se samo omogućava da se pokrenu baš ti "sitni" koji bi inače propali. dakle, stimulacije NE troše zalihe jajnih stanica i NE uzrokuju raniju menopauzu. jedino ne znam je li kod LOTTOS u pitanju općenito slabija zaliha js (nizak AMH) i loš odgovor na stimulaciju. u tom je slučaju svakako bolje pokušavati prirodnjacima (mislim na slučaj ako i u stimuliranim i prirodnim postupcima dobivaš podjednak broj js).

u svakom slučaju, LOTTOS, sretno s prirodnjakom!

----------


## frka

žužy, to fakat je kriminalno! upravo zbog takvih stvari nikada ne bih odabrala određene klinike... a opet, u svakoj nešto šteka i ne valja, ali taj nedostatak individualiziranog pristupa je sasvim sigurno ono što najviše košta - i pacijente i državu!

----------


## žužy

> eto mene na rakiju - kad sam je jučer već propustila... .cure i dečki - *uzdravlje* 
> 
> svima za što god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ovo što si ti žužy napisala je kriminalno.... kako ti doktor može odrediti uopće štopericu bez da ima tvoj karton pred sobom! To je Petrova bolnica? A gdje je kompjuterizacija?????? Referentni centar?


eto,može..bila je nedjelja,možda zato :Cool: ,al čekaona je bila krcata,pitam se kak je uspel funkcionirati tak bez ičega(uključujuči i sestre).napisal mi je na papir rezultate od tog dana,upute za štop.,i aspiraciju u utorak.to sam odnesla tam na šalter di je inače sestra irena.
na kraju su mi radili aih,veli moj dr da ne propadne ciklus i da iskoristimo o.a sam postupak mi je radio dr koji mi je odredil štopericu.nije nam suđeno...

----------


## žužy

> žužy, to fakat je kriminalno! upravo zbog takvih stvari nikada ne bih odabrala određene klinike... a opet, u svakoj nešto šteka i ne valja, ali taj nedostatak individualiziranog pristupa je sasvim sigurno ono što najviše košta - i pacijente i državu!


da,vjerujem da svaka klinika ima svoje propuste..al to je to što dobimo za te besplatne postupke,ima nas puno i nema cici mici,sve se "odrađuje".

----------


## nana0501

> eto,može..bila je nedjelja,možda zato,al čekaona je bila krcata,pitam se kak je uspel funkcionirati tak bez ičega(uključujuči i sestre).napisal mi je na papir rezultate od tog dana,upute za štop.,i aspiraciju u utorak.to sam odnesla tam na šalter di je inače sestra irena.
> na kraju su mi radili aih,veli moj dr da ne propadne ciklus i da iskoristimo o.a sam postupak mi je radio dr koji mi je odredil štopericu.nije nam suđeno...



Moram se osvrnuti na ovo. Ja sam na sd isto bila u nedelju na fm ali je dr koja mi ju je radila nazvala moju dr i ona je odredila sgopericu taj dan navecer a punkciju u utorak. I to mi je ok jer ipak me od pocetka vodila moja dr

----------


## Snekica

To je jedan od razloga mog odlaska iz Petrove. znalo se dogoditi da u cijelom postupku ne potrefim svoju IZABRANU liječnicu.

----------


## milasova8

A moje iskustvo je skroz drugacije..Moj dr.nije dozvoljavao da me pregleda notko osim nkega..tako mi je on radio svaki UZV,pregled, punkciju i transfer..
Ocito da svatko radi po svom..sto je uzasno lose..

----------


## libicaa

bok curke ... ja sam nova... isto čekamo ivf u 3/12.... ja nedavno stala bez oba jajovoda nakon izvanmaternične...
pošto vidim da se ovdje rakija od samog jutra ja bi se pridružila ako me primate  :Trep trep:

----------


## 123beba

Ajme, nema me 2 dana i ne mogu više poloviti što se sve izdogađalo... Svim mojim tužnim damama veliki zagrljaj...

a svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ZA ODLIČNE TRANSFERE, OGROMNE BETE I PUNO, PUNO RADOSTI! 

a sad bih se i ja poslužila jednom kratkom!  :Wink:

----------


## Helena5

> bok curke ... ja sam nova... isto čekamo ivf u 3/12.... ja nedavno stala bez oba jajovoda nakon izvanmaternične...
> pošto vidim da se ovdje rakija od samog jutra ja bi se pridružila ako me primate


naravno  :pivo: 
DOBRO DOŠLA  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> A moje iskustvo je skroz drugacije..Moj dr.nije dozvoljavao da me pregleda notko osim nkega..tako mi je on radio svaki UZV,pregled, punkciju i transfer..
> Ocito da svatko radi po svom..sto je uzasno lose..


onda mora da tvoj dr spava  tamo :Grin: ,i nejde na simpozije,seminare ko moj.
je...i ja sam se uvjerila da svako ima svoj princip rada,ko da nisu iste ispite polagali i iste knjige čitali.
znam da kad jednom dođem do svog cilja,za koju god. budem zaboravila te "sitnice" koje su mi sad smak svijeta.al ovo mi je trenutno najvažnija stvar u životu i zato primiječujem sve,smeta me nepravda,nadrkane sestre(mada znam da nas je tisuću dnevno tamo i vjerojatno još sve dobro ide..).ne očekujem da mi mašu s perom po guz...,nisam razmažena,al dok vidim tolko drukčije pristupe,pitam se-kaj fakat moram imat internet da bi znala sama da bi bilo ok pogledat kakvi su mi hormoni,kaj znači dok ti ide mleko pa krv iz cice i takve sitnice.

----------


## Kadauna

> onda mora da tvoj dr spava  tamo,i nejde na simpozije,seminare ko moj.
> je...i ja sam se uvjerila da svako ima svoj princip rada,ko da nisu iste ispite polagali i iste knjige čitali.
> znam da kad jednom dođem do svog cilja,za koju god. budem zaboravila te "sitnice" koje su mi sad smak svijeta.al ovo mi je trenutno najvažnija stvar u životu i zato primiječujem sve,smeta me nepravda,nadrkane sestre(mada znam da nas je tisuću dnevno tamo i vjerojatno još sve dobro ide..).ne očekujem da mi mašu s perom po guz...,nisam razmažena,al dok vidim tolko drukčije pristupe,pitam se-kaj fakat moram imat internet da bi znala sama da bi bilo ok pogledat kakvi su mi hormoni,kaj znači dok ti ide mleko pa krv iz cice i takve sitnice.



vidiš žužy, ja se s tobom tu ne slažem..... uopće... nisu to sitnice to su ogromne stvari i propusti zbog kojih ja mislim da su rezultati lošiji nego recimo u Mariboru gdje se točno znaju procesi, vrlo su transparentni i da različiti te liječnici gledaju na folikulometrijama, ali je sve, apsolutno sve zapisano.. tako da liječnik točno zna koliko je bilo i koje veličine  folikula na zadnjem pregledu.... uopće ne želim spominjati razvijenije zemlje kao Belgija... koji imaju vrhunske rezultate ali ne zato što nekome perom po g..... nego zato što se zna tko što i kad radi, koje su i kakve smjernice rada za sve jednako....... kad se mora dati štoperice, po kojim kriterijima se to određuje (neke klinike u Hrvatskoj uz uzv odnosno folikulometriju vade uredno i estradiol kako bi dobili što točnije rezultate i mogli biti čim  bolji i precizniji u davanju štoperice)......

----------


## žužy

*kadauna*slažem se s tobom.znam da su to ogromne stvari,zato sam i stavila navodnike na riječ sitnice.i jako me ljute ti propusti.zašto neke klinike npr. vade estradiol a neke ne,tko o tome odlučuje,ravnatelj bolnice,doktor(zašto nema nekog pravila).smeta me što mi dr. u hodu zmrmlja riječ estrofem nakon što je rekao da mi je tanak endom.ja ga pitam,dali ima pomaka od zadnji put a on meni održi govor o tome da je sve ovo ništa,šta je pomak,za njega je pomak kad budem ostala trudna,a do onda riječ pomak nije potrebna tu.halo.tek sam se doma sjetila da što ga nisam pitala koja riječ bi bila prikladna uz činjenicu da bebi srce prestane kucati,nakon tog konačnog pomaka.a što je estrofem sam saznala ovdje.

----------


## srecha

Curke, samo me zanima da li si trebam sta posebno uzeti na punkciju? idem sutra ,a od doktorovog nabrajanja kada sve trebam smrkati i primiti injekciju sva sam se zblesirala pa sam ga zaboravila pitati. inace idem u ivf centar kod dr. L pa ako je tko bio kod njega da mi zna reci. kakve uloske ili tako nesto? hvala :Confused:

----------


## J&D

Uloske ne trebas tj. Dr. Je u meni ostavio gazu..,.tako da ti ne trebaju...obavezno uzmi carapice... Spavacicu, ili odmah dodes u haljinici, uzmi si maramice, bocicu vode, booster ako ti je rekao...injekciju ima on. I to je to! E da ponesi i utrice ako ti ih je prepisao!

----------


## J&D

E da i ja sam gledala da mi bude sto lakse se obuci, ako me bude bolilo od punkcije..i imala sam pravo! Ono tenisice za nazut!

----------


## 2hope

J&D hvala i od mene na info za punkciju
Ja od danas pikalica

----------


## J&D

Uh bravo... Sta primas sve?

----------


## 2hope

Suprefact sprej od 1dc, Gonal f od danas

----------


## J&D

Suuuper ..ne primas decapeptyl!  On pece ko kuga... Gonali su super!

----------


## 2hope

Ovaj puta ne....ali u prošlom postupku u Mb primala sam decapeptyl od 21. dana prethodnog ciklusa do 16 dc, bio je to stvarno extra dugi protokol. Sad sam na kratkom.

----------


## Helena5

> Suuuper ..ne primas decapeptyl!  On pece ko kuga... Gonali su super!


ja sam ti decapeptyl izvadila iz frižidera pola sata prije nego se trebam pikati, polako ga ubrizgavala i nije peklo ni bolilo, a sad poslije transfera sam koristila clexan0,4 niskomolekularni heparin, e on doslovno boli, a igle neke tupe ne moš ubost

----------


## J&D

A jesi decapeptyl davala u ruku ili u trbuh

----------


## Helena5

U stomak

----------


## J&D

E da u stomak je mila majka, ja morala u ruku!

----------


## lberc

bok,nije mi radio internet,pa mi je teško polovit tko je u kojoj fazi

----------


## lberc

danas sam se vratila prvi dan na posao i već me šefica iživcirala,veli ona,o jesi došla,martin u zagreb,martin iz zagreba.to znači da sam išla bez veze u postupak jer nije uspjelo
rekla sam joj,ne nije bez veze,to je samo korak bliže do cilja,a martin ide opet koliko bude trebalo, martin ne odustaje...samo je rekla,ah,pa dobro..

----------


## J&D

Isuse da moze biti toliko bezcudnih i bezobraznih ljudi....ne mogu vjerovati,. Ne znam jel ona ima djecu ali ako ih ima- definitivno ih nije zasluzila

----------


## lberc

> Isuse da moze biti toliko bezcudnih i bezobraznih ljudi....ne mogu vjerovati,. Ne znam jel ona ima djecu ali ako ih ima- definitivno ih nije zasluzila


ima,a trenutno ima i doma nekih problema,pa je dosta živčana,pa tko nabasa,taj dobi...baš mi se zamjerila,k tome je još med,sestra,trebala bi još bolje sve to razumjeti...muka mi je svaki put kad se moram iza postupka vratit radit.

----------


## srecha

ajme! spavacica??? to sam zadnji put u ormaru imala u osnovnoj hehe!! a nesto cu vec naci....moze tunika? utrice imam, jos ce dragi skociti kupiti brevactid i to je to! hvala puno!   :fige:

----------


## LOTTOS

Evo me curke, malo odmarala nakon transfera, nije bilo lako, dva puta je pokusavao, nadam se da je uspio, 
Dalje sam na estrofemima i na utricima, u petak na bravactid, u subotu decapeptyl te iduci utorak na brevactid
14.11. idemo ne betu
I sad ono najgore  CEKANJE

----------


## J&D

Grozno!! Ma drzi se bog sve vidi! Uh sta se naljutim na takve.... Krava

----------


## ARIANM

> danas sam se vratila prvi dan na posao i već me šefica iživcirala,veli ona,o jesi došla,martin u zagreb,martin iz zagreba.to znači da sam išla bez veze u postupak jer nije uspjelo
> rekla sam joj,ne nije bez veze,to je samo korak bliže do cilja,a martin ide opet koliko bude trebalo, martin ne odustaje...samo je rekla,ah,pa dobro..


Totalno te razumijem,i meni dižu živce skroz sa glupim izjavama...ono kao pa imaš već jedno dijete,to bi ti trebalo biti dosta,što se mučiš ak ne ide rađe odustani...kad mi to kažu tlak mi je na 200 odmah...ionako muku mučim s bolovanjem,a sad kad uzmem bolovanje od 1. dana stimulacije poludit će valjda!!! I onda kad se vratim svi me gledaju ko da kugu imam  :Sad:

----------


## ARIANM

LOTTOS sretno i beta do neba!!!!!

----------


## J&D

Drzi se lottos imas istu terapiju kao i ja poslje transfera! Nemoj danas stavljati utrice nego ih pij! Pa sta kaze sto nije islo iz prve? Bit ce to sve ok samo miruj sada znam da kazu da ne treba ali evo ja mirovala, i moje tri frendice isto i svima uspilo od 1 puta! Ja danas opet popiskila + valjda ce i beta sutra biti takva

----------


## J&D

> ajme! spavacica??? to sam zadnji put u ormaru imala u osnovnoj hehe!! a nesto cu vec naci....moze tunika? utrice imam, jos ce dragi skociti kupiti brevactid i to je to! hvala puno!


Moze ja bila u haljinici! Nis se ne sekiraj sve ce biti u redu! Drzim fige!

----------


## LOTTOS

J&D sretna sam zbog tebe , juuupiiiiiiiiii
Bas sam te htjela pitat dal si ful mirovala, ja sam prosli put ful i nista

----------


## LOTTOS

Prosli put me to mirovanje  izludilo, nisam tip koji moze lezat i biti doma cijeli dan, ono bar ujutro kavica vani

----------


## LOTTOS

> ajme! spavacica??? to sam zadnji put u ormaru imala u osnovnoj hehe!! a nesto cu vec naci....moze tunika? utrice imam, jos ce dragi skociti kupiti brevactid i to je to! hvala puno!


Ma naravno i ja sam bila u nesto kao tunika haljina, to mi je najbolje uvijek na pregledu kod ginica

----------


## J&D

Gle meni je ovo prvi postupak, i dr je rekao 4 dana mirovati! Medutim ta frendica i kuma koja je prva isla kod dr L. Je rekla da samo mirujem tako je ona i to je savjetovala i drugim dvjema frendicama i svima trima uspjelo od orvog puta... Pa reko nemam sta izgubiti... I ja sam tako jer nije samo jedna nego su njih tri! Ja sam doslovno samo na wc isla i jela sam lezecki... Tusiranje 5 sekundi, bez pranja kose!! Mislila sam treci dan da cu umrjet do kraja jer sam inace hiperaktivac...ali evo jos lezim i nakon plusa... I znas sta cak mi i pase! Nisam ni sjedila! A prva 4 dana sam gledala da sam stalno na ledima! Doduse muz mi je stalno masirao stopala i noge radi cirkulacije! Bar 3 puta dnevno! Eto znam da stvarno ne mora biti... I da nema nikakvih dokaza! Ali eto kontam mozda vise loseg mogu napraviti ako nesto radim nego ako ne!

----------


## nana0501

> Totalno te razumijem,i meni dižu živce skroz sa glupim izjavama...ono kao pa imaš već jedno dijete,to bi ti trebalo biti dosta,što se mučiš ak ne ide rađe odustani...kad mi to kažu tlak mi je na 200 odmah...ionako muku mučim s bolovanjem,a sad kad uzmem bolovanje od 1. dana stimulacije poludit će valjda!!! I onda kad se vratim svi me gledaju ko da kugu imam


E bas to moram potpisat te glupe izjave ljudi koji neznaju kroz sta prolazimo. Ja sam se hvala bogu rijesila svoje firme i cinjenica je da se tamo ne vracam dobro da sam otvorila komplikacije i sad sam mirna a navodno ce i zatvorit od nove godine sad moram ic vidit na mirovinsko sta ce bit sa komplikacijama u tom slucaju

----------


## Bubimitka81

Srecha za uspjesnu i bezbolnu punkciju sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lottos za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## srecha

hvala vam cure!!!  :Love:    sta da vam kazem, sve znate i same "been there, done that"....   evo spremam stvari, ujutro je rano dizanje. dug je put do Zg-a.
jos nisam pocela panicariti hehe! pustit cu to za ujutro.
pusa svima i puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!

----------


## J&D

A draga srecha koliko je folikula jel znas? Bubimitka kakvo je kod tebe stanje za smrzlice

----------


## bubekica

*srecha* ~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju
*J&D* to ce biti lijepa beta sutra  :Klap:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> A draga srecha koliko je folikula jel znas? Bubimitka kakvo je kod tebe stanje za smrzlice


Ne znam draga, zvala sam pa je rekao da nazovem sutra.. I nisam zvala..
Pitat cu ga kad mu javim rezultate..

----------


## frka

kad ste kod mirovanja, ovo dr-i kažu:

*Mirovanje nakon ET-a*
  	         U početku IVF-a savjetovalo se višednevno mirovanje nakon  ET-a. Danas, kada je cijelo liječenje manje invazivno, dovoljno je *30 minuta mirovanja* nakon  ET-a. Ta se tvrdnja temelji na dokazima da je isti CPR postignut s 20  min mirovanja kao i s 24-satnim ležanjem nakon ET-a. Cochraneova analiza  2009. g. utvrdila je nepromijenjen CPR s kraćim ležanjem nakon ET-a (30  min) – OR 1,00 (CI 0,54-1,85). Tim je nalazima sukladna i preporuka  NICE clinical quideline 2004 (1,3,39).
  	         Više ili manje ležanja nakon prijenosa zametaka daje iste  rezultate (OR 1,13 CI 0,77-1,67). Štoviše, sve se češće preporučuje  obvezna i umjerena fizička aktivnost i tjelovježba u razdoblju nakon  ET-a. Zgodna je uzrečica, savjet:  „Povedite zametke u šetnju...”

evo i link: http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/index....lesne-oplodnje

J&D, to što su frendice uspjele uz mirovanje je ništa drugo nego slučajnost. potpuno mirovanje će prije biti kontraproduktivno nego korisno i stvarno nema potrebe za tim (osim ako je došlo do hiperstimulacije ili neke druge komplikacije. i ako su jajnici jako uvećani, potreban je oprez i izbjegavanje ponavljajućih radnji (peglanje, plesanje...), ali ne i strogo mirovanje).

----------


## J&D

Znam draga frka, ja. Sam i napisala da nije dokazano.. Ali eto ja sam se praznovjerno povela za tim i 4 sam u nizu uspjesnosti strogog mirovanja, nadajmo se da ce to beta i dokazati sutra! Stvarno ne mora biti tako, ali eto meni je i godilo lezanje pa eto! Opet ponavljam ni peglanje nije neki posao pa onda si ne vidim bas sta bi se to smjelo raditi. Ajde plesanje je logicno! Zapravo nista nije logicno, svaki organizam je drugaciji, i svima nam je nesto potrebno za taj uspjeh! Meni je osobno i psihicki bilo lakse mirovati, nego svakim korakom kontat joj jesam sta krivo napravila..,. Iovako sam dramila zbog kihanja!

----------


## milasova8

Ja uopce ne mirujem,idem u setnje,kuham rucak,pospremam po kuci..ma sve normalno samo sam izbacila vjezbanje i posao..budem puno vani..
Mislim da mirovanje nema veze,ak ce se primit- primit ce se..a sad konkretno kod mene,vidjet cemo za 14 dana..hihi..

----------


## frka

J&D, vidim da me nisi razumjela - ako jajnici nisu uvećani, mirovanje uopće nije potrebno. ali ako su uvećani, potrebno je izjegavati ponavljajuće kretnje poput plesanja, peglanja i usisavanja jer se na taj način povećava šansa da će doći do torzije jajnika. ali to je samo u slučajevima kada su jajnici full uvećani. u suprotnom nikakav oblik mirovanja nije potreban i sasvim sigurno neće utjecati na implantaciju.

----------


## milasova8

LOTTOS~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjesan transfer,
J%D ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka velika beta potvrsdi plusice na testu..

I jos malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sto se tice mirovanja, ja sam "planinarila" po Dubrovniku negdje od 4-8 dpt plus voznja autom kroz Bosnu 8 sati u jednom smjeru pa se eto primilo...
Jest da nije dobro zavrsilo, ali to je drugi par rukava..

----------


## J&D

Ma znam ljudi prolazili smo ovo sve na svimmogucim temama! Ja sam rekla i napisala da nije dokazano da treba mirovati... Da ja jesam i da mi je pasalo i eto desio se plus!  A eto da treba mozda ne treba, da moge biti produktivno eto moze! Svakom kako pase, a nadam se da ce svima biti dobitno!

----------


## 2hope

Mislim da treba napraviti što vam odgovara....ja sam nakon prvog transfera mirovala do bete, dva puta sam mirovala još dan-dva poslije transfera, a kada je bilo uspješno išla sam sutra dan radit, posao mi nije uredski. 
Isto tako slijedeći puta kada sam išla raditi dan nakon transfera nije bilo uspješno.
Sada također mislim ići raditi jer je meni tako lakše.

----------


## 123beba

Iberc, strašno što moraš trpiti takve komentare, a posebno od jedne medicinske sestre i osobe koja ima dijecu... baš mi je žao... Držim fige da idući postupak stvarno bude uspješan i da se makneš iz takve okoline na porodiljni!  :Wink:

----------


## Runa

Joj Iberc, treba svima njima pokazati zube i odbrusiti. Nažalost, ja uvijek prvo procesuiram gadariju i tek s odmakom znam sve što bih htjela reći, često prekasno. Ali bit će prilike. kakvi će to gušti biti kad odeš na čuvanje trudnoće pa porodiljni  :Wink:

----------


## srecha

na lijevom jajniku ih je 5 a na desnom 6, barem mislim, prestala sam ih brojati kada je dr rekao da je jako zadovoljan....hehe

----------


## J&D

Ma bravo tako sam i ja imala na jednom 7 a na drugom 5

----------


## Any

Vecer curke... Eto ja sam ipak skroz fulala. Predpostavci za folikulometriju...nekako sam se ravnala po svojim prirodnim ciklusima ali pak ce punkcija 99% biti u nedjelju a zadnji ltrazvuk u petak... Brojali ja i dr L danas moje folikule zajedno... Jedno 6 na desnom i 4 na lijevom... Mislim da me mozda malo i "lagao" pa i ih moglo biti i vise...cca 12... On zadovoljan, ja zadovoljna  :Smile: 

A mirovanje... Ja m otvorila bolovanje od 3dc tako da ce mi poslje transfera biti taman odmaranja jedno 9dana... Ja ne mislim lezati ali mislim lagano setati, kuhati rucak, ono laganini uzivati...jer kod mene je problem uzasan stres na poslu, maltretiranje itd... Tako da mi je u biti njbitnije da poslje transfera budem mirna i na miru...  :Smile:

----------


## Any

Srecha sretno na punkciji sutra!! Vidim dasmo obje iz istre i kod Lucija... Drim fige sutra, taman smo se mimoisle  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

curke, danas mi je 9.dc., ujutro sam piknula gonal i cetrotide, eggwhite imam od jucer, a danas je bila jedna smedja tockica u iscjetku.. ima netko ideju odakle to? da se brinem?

----------


## J&D

Da nisi negdje neku cisticu imala ili su ti prije punktirali cisti

----------


## J&D

Cistu

----------


## bubekica

imam pcos, ali nije bilo nikakvih velikih cisti. inace u mojim normalnim "ciklusima" imam spotting svakih par dana, ali nisam ga ocekivala sad. mislim, nije ovo spotting, vise kao mali ugruskic u sluzi, promjera mozda 1mm. mah, sto vise pisem, cini mi se da bezveze dizem frku  :Wink:

----------


## J&D

A gdje si u postupku..? Mozda da pitas dr sutra? Jel imas kontrolu ili

----------


## J&D

Oprosti tek sad vidim vv

----------


## bubekica

Sutra sam ionako gore pa cu pitat. Vise mi je zapravo trebalo da to napisem, izbacim, odmah mi je lakse. A vv sam dodala u potpis jer sam znala da ces me pitati  :Smile:  Hvala i sretno sutra!

----------


## J&D

Hvala draga... Sretno i tebi sutra...ma sve ce biti uredu!

----------


## anddu

Nešto je jutros pretiho, nadam se da je to zatišje pred buru, ilitiga hrpu dobih vijesti. Evo poslužite se :Coffee: , kao i s brdom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam trebalo

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala anddu!!!


svima saljem milion AltGr+1 za sto god vam treba!!!! :D

----------


## mare41

fina je kavica
za bubek~~~~~~~~~~za Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sve na čekanju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Any

Ja imam pitanje opet... Naime mene stvarno muci jako blizanicka trudnoca, trojke se i doktor slozio da zbog konstitucije ne bi uspijela iznijeti pa je rekao da ce transferirati dva... Ali...ali.... Sto vise citam, to vise saznajem da ako je prepreka u zatrudnjivanju samo muski faktor, da su sanse da dodje do implantacije oko 65% s time da su blizanci 50% nakon toga...

Ja i mm smo dugo pricali o tome, i sve nam je losija ta ideja za blizance... Ne toliko zbog trudnoce nego eto onoga poslje, uzaso me strah imati blizance... Iz miljon razloga...

Mozda zvuci sebicno, jer idemo na IVF i trebali bi biti sretni sto uopce imamo tu mogucnost, ali eto... Ja ne gledam to tako... Recite mi sto bi vi napravile? Da trazim transfer samo jednog embrija ili idem na dva pa drzim fige? Stvarno nisam pametna... U svijetu se sada ide na SET sve cesce upravo zbog toga, ali to su vijek blastice, a ovdje treci dan ide po defaultu, pa se i prema tome smanjuje sansa za blizance... 

Nadam se da ne ispadam sebicna, nisu menikada morili ti problemi jer nema blizanaca ni s moje ni s njegove strane, pa sam bila uvjerena da nece ni nama biti, a ako kojim slucajem budu da je tako trebalo biti...a sada imam osjecaj kao da izazivam srecu s time... U jednu ruku jer se igram ako transferiram samo jednoga sa smanjenim sansama za mp,antaciju, a u drugu ruku da cu dobiti blizance jer kod mene navodno nema problema...

Joooooj.. Valjda sambila jasna, bilo kakvo misljenje s vase strane bi mi pomoglo, tek toliko da vidim i druge poglede, jer sam mozda skroz zabrijala... Hvala...

----------


## bubekica

*anddu* thnx za kavicu, bas mi treba  :Smile: 
obavila sam pregled, folikula je jako puno i veliki su, veceras decapeptyli u petak punkcija. 
saljem svima ~~~~~~, a *mare41* jedan poseban  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

bubek, jel ti rekao da puno piješ?

----------


## bubekica

nije, ali ja uvijek puno pijem, tako da s tim nema problema... rekao je da bi cemo uspjesno to sanirat nedavanjem hcg-a, vidjet cemo kako cu se osjecat nakon punkcije. bar sam im potrosila malo lijekova  :Laughing:

----------


## 2hope

Dobro jutro svima..čekalicama bete, pikalicama......J&D čekamo tvoju betu s nestrpljenjem  :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Jutro curke
Evo 1 dpt polako prolazi, jos samo 13 he he, samo
Kavica se pije i fino mirisi
j&D javi se, kakva je beta, mislim na tebe

----------


## 2hope

*Any* u potpunosti razumijem tvoje dvojbe.... :Love:   ja sam sitne građe i u prvoj IVF trudnoći sam imala komplikacije, strogo mirovanje i dogurali do 37 tjedna, pa se stalno pitam kako li bi moja maternica izdržala u slučaju višeplodnosti

----------


## Sneki41

> curke, danas mi je 9.dc., ujutro sam piknula gonal i cetrotide, eggwhite imam od jucer, a danas je bila jedna smedja tockica u iscjetku.. ima netko ideju odakle to? da se brinem?


Vjerojatno nije nista, nemoj se strasiti, ja sam bila na 2. UZV ujutro a popodne mi je krenuo smeckasto-roskasti iscjedak, prije same aspiracije dr. me pogledala na UZV i rekla da je sve OK i da ne zna sto je bilo. Eto, cudni su ti nasi organizmi  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Any nisi sebična i apsolutno imaš pravo tražiti transfer jednog embrija ako ti i tm to želite. Ja sam 3 puta imala transfer 2 blastociste. Jednom se primio jedan, drugi put niti jedan a treći put oboje tako da nema pravila. Pošto imamo već dvoje djece dugo smo razmišljalali vratiti jednu ili dvije blastice. Odlučili smo se za dvije i sad sam presretna zbog te odluke iako znam da mi neće biti lako.

----------


## Any

Mi smo skoro sigurni da ako transfer bude 5. Dan da cemo traziti samo jednu blasticu pa makar zog toga propustila priliku za trudnocu u ovom ciklusu, ali nisam sigurna sta da radimo ako se bude islo na 3. dan... Najvjerojatnije onda dva embrija, pa gristi nokte duplo - da bude T i da ne budu blizanci... He he...

Mislim navikla bi se ja na ideju blizanaca, ali ono pre pre strasno mi je to sada u ovom trenutku... Nezamislivo..

----------


## pipi73

J&D~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!Imam odavno osjecaj da je kod tebe trudnoca sa velikim T
milasova cuvaj mrvice 

Jo jako mi je zao....
Any imas prava na svoje misljenje...reci ga doktoru...razgovarajte o tome...ali sve se u zivotu bas ne moze isplanirati....ima nesto jace od nase zelje da stvari drzimo pod kontrolom...
Iskreno ,i ja sam bila uplasena od te mogucnosti prvi put,mm jos vise ali sjecam se dana kada sam cekala rezultate prve bete...skakala bih do neba i da su rekli da ih je 5...Moja kuma je rodila 3-ke ,naravno iz MPO....sitna je da ne moze biti sitnija...Rodila ih u 38 nedelji,prave ,zdrave...Prije toga su imali 14 MPO postupaka...skoro 10 godina su pokusavali...I da i kod njih je samo muski faktor bio problem....ona je bez dijagnoze....Ali morale su da se poklope mnoge kockice da bio oni bili roditelji..
U svakom slucaju navijam za tebe...i da ti se ostvari sve ono sto zelis..lagano,brzo...

----------


## LOTTOS

Pipi73 sve cestitke i uzivaj u svojoj bebici
J&D cekamo te
Any napravite onako kako vi zelite, ali kad dodes transfer mislim da ce ti tek tada biti  :iskušenje:  :iskušenje: ( stavite oba dva) 
Svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za visoke bete

----------


## clover

beta 2039,00 IU/L je beta od 2039? 
ja sam u šoku pa ne mogu vjerovati nalazu.....

----------


## mare41

clover, čestitam!!!!!! 14. dan nakon transfera blastica, može biti tako visoka!

----------


## BigBlue

Eeeeeee clover trudnica!  :Grin: 
Čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Koji je dnt?

Sad vidim post od mare - imaš veću ß od moje s blizancima! Trebamo li se duplo veseliti?!  :Wink:

----------


## clover

> clover, čestitam!!!!!! 14. dan nakon transfera blastica, može biti tako visoka!


dakle, to je ok beta? pitam jer svugdje na netu su vrijednosti nmIU/mL, a moja je IU/L...

----------


## bubekica

*clover* cestitam !  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

di si bubke da joj kažeš da se nm i mL krate :Smile:

----------


## clover

hahaha..ok...sad mi je jasno....hvala...sad u nove pobjede....

----------


## bubekica

> di si bubke da joj kažeš da se nm i mL krate


mislis mIU i mL se pokrate i dobi se IU i L  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

nanomoli?

----------


## bubekica

nmol/L (nanomol/litra) se koristi za npr. progesteron, mislim da ne za bhcg. uobicajena jedinica za bhcg je mIU/mL.

----------


## LOTTOS

Clover sve cestitke  :Very Happy:  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## žužy

*clover*,čestitam na beti,zbilja je prekrasna!

----------


## Any

Clover cestitke na super beti wow!!

A sto se mene tice, znam da sam najvj zaglavila u mislima, ima previse toga za razmisliti i odluciti i jednostavno covjek ne moze a da ne kalkulira, a opet kaze pipi dobro, sve je moguce i nista nije 100%... Vidjeti cemo... Ipak mije ovo prvi IVF nadam se i zadnji, a najvj nije, ali kad je tako sve novo i neistrazeno mozda cemo ipak na jedan ici, a onda kasnije na dva... Tri sumnjam jer ne idem u te kriterije i doktor se skroz tome protivio odmah u startu...

----------


## J&D

Evo me curke moje beta 14 dnt 735 moze neki komentari? Vov clover ova moja brojka izgleda mizerno spram tvoje! Cestitam od srca! Svim curkama hvala puuuno na brizi

----------


## sejla

Any sretno koju god odluku donesete!!!!!! 
Mi smo imale sreću da nam nije bilo dano na biranje, nego je dr odlučio da kod mene, zbog sitne građe, dolazi u obzir transfer samo jedne po jedne blastice.....I to su nam rekli na sam dan transfera da je tako odlučeno.....mi bili spremni i na transfer dvije blastice, velika nam je želja imati dvoje djece pa nam ideja o blizancima nije bila strana, ali istina je da me bilo strah kako bih to iznijela i bi li s bebicama i sa mnom bilo sve ok.....Pa sam si jednostavno rekla, kako god dr preporuči.....I evo, čekamo našu curicu iz prve, a kako imamo još smrzlića, kroz koju godinu ćemo pokušati bracu ili seku  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

čestitke na lijepim betama danas  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Any

J&D odlicna brojkica!!! Cestitke  :Smile:

----------


## Anja&ja

Super, danas izgleda samo lijepe vijesti ! 
Clover, J&D, cestitam od srca  :Smile:  !

----------


## BigBlue

Konačno prekrasne vijesti!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

I *peugeot* iz Cita nam je trudnica, pa ću danas s velikim zadovoljstvom postati svoju zadnju listu prije nego štafetu predam milasovi.

Bravo curke!

----------


## mimi81

BB molim te stavi i mene u pikalice
tnx

----------


## BigBlue

> BB molim te stavi i mene u pikalice
> tnx


Gdje si u postupku?

Pirice, vidim da se isto prijavljuješ u pikalice.. Vg, ili?

----------


## mimi81

Ja sam u vg, a ovo je 7. pokušaj

----------


## bubekica

J&D prekrasna beta!  :Very Happy:  Danas same divne vijesti!
Peugeot cestitam!

----------


## Anja&ja

Big Blue, hvala za listu. Molim te prebaci me na 03.11.
No, kako je to subota razmisljam da li mozda radije 02.11. iako mi je to 13. dan nakon et ? Ili da cekam ponedjeljak ? Sta mislite ?
Idem zvati da vidim radi li sta subotom ....

----------


## Moe

> Ja imam pitanje opet... Naime mene stvarno muci jako blizanicka trudnoca, trojke se i doktor slozio da zbog konstitucije ne bi uspijela iznijeti pa je rekao da ce transferirati dva...
> ...Mozda zvuci sebicno, jer idemo na IVF i trebali bi biti sretni sto uopce imamo tu mogucnost, ali eto... Ja ne gledam to tako...


Ako ste ti i suprug odlučili, i svjesni ste rizika višeplodne trudnoće - nema što tko drugi određivati koliko ćete embrija transferirati. To je vaš život i vaša odluka. Jednostavno odlučno kažeš da želiš transfer jednog embrija a drugi neka zamrznu. Doktori su tu da nam pomognu medicinskim postupkom, da nas educiraju i savjetuju, da nam daju podršku u našim odlukama ako su smislene. Nismo mi tu radi njih nego oni radi nas. 
Ne zvuči sebično što radi svojih strahova, želja i u konačnici zdravlja - želiš jednoplodnu trudnoću. Ustrajte u svojim željama, i nedajte da Vas savjet i mišljenje liječnika pokoleba, jer vi ste ti koji ćete se cijeli život nositi s odlukom i posljedicama. Naročito jer vam je (ako sam dobro shvatila) prvi postupak. Uistinu nema smisla riskirati. 
Želim da ti trudnoća uspije iz prve!
disclaimer: nemam ništa protiv višeplodnih trudnoća niti blizanaca (dapače  :Smile: ), samo podržavam svakoga da javno izrazi svoje stavove, strahove i mišljenje, bez obzira o liječnikovom prijedlogu, i da učini onako kako mu nalaže srce i savjest





> Jutro curke
> Evo 1 dpt polako prolazi, jos samo 13 he he, samo


čeka te najdužih 13 dana u životu  :Smile: 




> beta 2039,00 IU/L je beta od 2039? 
> ja sam u šoku pa ne mogu vjerovati nalazu.....


 :Very Happy: 
Čestitke!




> Evo me curke moje beta 14 dnt 735 moze neki komentari? Vov clover ova moja brojka izgleda mizerno spram tvoje! Cestitam od srca! Svim curkama hvala puuuno na brizi


Komentar je da si trudna, čestitam ti! Uživaj u trudnoći!  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Koji divan dan na forumu  :Smile: 

Clover i J&D čestitam od srca na super betama  :Very Happy: 

A nama ostalima želim da ubrzo krenemo vašim stopama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kadauna

Kad je Moe tako sve lijepo napisala, mogu samo ponoviti.... 

Any, ti meni zvučiš (opravdano) u brizi vezano za višeplodnu trudnoću...... Stoga je meni ok baš kao što je i Moe rekla da se odlučite ti i tvoj muž za transfer samo jednog embrija. I da..... zašto ti ne bi imala pravo tražiti da se ide na blastice ukoliko to ima smisla? Žene bi išle na blastice sa samo 3 dobivene j.s. zašto ne biste i vi? Razgovaraj s liječnikom i traži transfer samo jednog embrija...... 

I niti ja nisam protiv blizanačkih trudnoća - dapače!

----------


## Snekica

> *Koji divan dan na forumu* 
> 
> Clover i J&D čestitam od srca na super betama 
> 
> A nama ostalima želim da ubrzo krenemo vašim stopama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Šta više napisati?! Ništa! Samo veliki* X*
Mogu se ja ušlepati na čekalice punkcije 03.11.???

----------


## MalaMa

Clover čestitke za prekrasnu betu!!

----------


## Moe

> I da..... zašto ti ne bi imala pravo tražiti da se ide na blastice ukoliko to ima smisla? Žene bi išle na blastice sa samo 3 dobivene j.s. zašto ne biste i vi?


Iščitavajući prethodne postove od Any, vidim da ima potencijala.. 10+ folikula (pretpostavimo da je toliko i j.s. il se bar nadajmo, btw želim da te što manje boli obzirom nema anestezije), prema dijagnozi OAT će vjerojatno raditi ICSI. 
Neka sljedeći dan nakon punkcije bude (barem) 6 oplođeno (to je sasvim izgledna situacija) - vjerujem da će 50% najboljih preživjeti do 5. dana - i onda možete imati transfer jedne super kvalitetne blastice, a možda neke ostanu i za zamrznuti.
Samo razmišljam naglas. Eto ja bih tako postupila:
Drugi dan nakon punkcije kad telefonski saznaš koliko je oplođeno - ako je više od 3 - zamoliš da puste embrije do 5. dana - do stadija blastociste, i da taj dan vrate 1 najkvalitetniji.

----------


## Mojca

Baš divan dan!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Trudnice čestitam! 
Svima u akciji puno vibrica!

----------


## BigBlue

> Mogu se ja ušlepati na čekalice punkcije 03.11.???


Za tebe bi postala i posebnu listu  :Wink:  You're on....

Anja&ja, ja ti nisam mjerodavna za strpljivce ß (vidi potpis  :Grin: )

----------


## Snekica

> Za tebe bi postala i posebnu listu  You're on....



**

----------


## clover

> Eeeeeee clover trudnica! 
> Čestitam!!!! 
> 
> Koji je dnt?
> 
> Sad vidim post od mare - imaš veću ß od moje s blizancima! Trebamo li se duplo veseliti?!


Danas mi je 14dnt..dvije blastociste su mi vratili.... :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

clover, J&D, pežoić  :Very Happy:  čestitam


Any nisi sebična, imaš pravo na svoje mišljenje i stavove
kod mene su u 1. postupku vratili 3 trodnevna i ništa se nije primilo (sad ne mogu vjerovati da sam dopustila da mi vrate 3, nikad to više ne bih ponovila, i ne vjerujem da sam bila toliko neiformirana..bio mi je prvi postupak)
slijedeći postupak je bio dobitni,a bio je samo 1 trodnevni embrij
kad smo išli po drugu curku, imala sam 3 js, od čega su 2 bile supre, jedna tak-tak i ja sam tražila da idemo na blastice
ispalo je da su se ove dvije razvile u blastice i obje su vraćene - jedna se primila
sad si mislim ako bude slijedećg postupka hoću li dozvoliti i 2 ili inzistirati na jednom vraćenom....
mene nije strah onog poslije, kad se bebice rode, mene strah trudnoće, hoću li je iznijeti do kraja i hoće li s bebebicama i samnom biti sve ok... imala sam jedan carski pa zato...
moj savjet ti je, napravi onako kako ćeš se ti osjećati sigurno i spokojno, moraš biti zadovoljna svojom odlukom
i ja uopće ne vidim razloga da ne inzistiraš sa blasticama, ja jesam, sa puno manje stanica...

btw, moje curke će sad proslaviti 4. i 2. rođendan - kako vrijeme leti....

----------


## milasova8

Napok je krenulo sa lijepim vijestima :Smile: 
Pa cestitm svim novim trudnicama od srca :Smile: 
Puse vam saljem :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ginger predivno! Pusa Carici i Vili!

----------


## Anja&ja

> (vidi potpis )[/SIZE]


Svaka cast na hrabrosti a cestitke na trudnoci ! Predugo sam u ovome no svaki put prije bete imam isti strah .... sada sam jos i dobila temp. 37,4. Do sada bi bila 37 od utrica ali nikad ovolika. 
Je li itko imao slicnu situaciju ?

----------


## medena8

Cestitke novim trudnicama sa prekrasnim betama. Svima ostalima brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto god vam treba, posluzite se!  :Smile:

----------


## DaBaR

Clover, J&D čestitke od srca tako je lijepo viditi pozitivne vijesti,radujem se sa vama......  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Trudnice, čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## LOTTOS

Moe znam da su najduza ta 13-14 dana ovo je drugi put
J&D eto znala sam, jupiiiiiiiiiii
BB nadam se da cu se i ja naci na toj listi
I jos jednom clover i J&D  :mama:  :mama:  :mama:

----------


## J&D

Hvala vam drage moje, a ja vama zelim isti ishod!

----------


## srecha

Da se javim da je punkcija dobro prosla,dobili smo 12js. Bolilo je za poludit i jos boli. Nadam se da ce sutra biti bolje i nadam se za koji dan dobrim vijestima!!

----------


## J&D

Srecha bravo... Isto kao i ja! Ja sam ti poslje punkcije popila normabel tako da sam prespavala svu bol poslje! ~~~~~~~ za super tulumišku

----------


## špelkica

> Ja sam u vg, a ovo je 7. pokušaj


Sretno Mimi81!  :Very Happy: 
trudnicama čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## xena.mbk

koji prekrasan dan! *Clover, J&D i Peugeot206* da nam budete lipe,vesele i školske trudnice! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Any

Ajme sad ispada da sam ja protiv blizanacke trudnoce... Da se razumijemo, nisam... Jednostavno ne zelim se igrati sa sudbinom iimati blizance koje me jednostavno strah imatiod trudnoce, pa sve do majcinstva onog pocetnog pa do onog skolskog itd... I kako je to nesto sto nisam uopce ni sanjala da ce biti "problem" ( u navodnicima, jer nije to neki problem, da se desi ne bi ja sad plakala i zalila za sudinom i sta ja znam sta), jer nemamo uopce blizanaca u familijama niti s jedne ni s druge strane, kad je to postala realna mogucnost - prepala sam se, jako... 

Uglavnom cure hvala vam na komentarima... Bilo me je uopce strah to spomenuti... Cak sam i doktoru na prvim konzultacijama rekla da me strah blizanaca i sav je ostao iznenadjen... A meni kao normalno da ce se ici na 1 jer je prvi put, i da se tako radi...i sad ispada da se tako ne radi i da sam ja cudna... Ah...

*Moe* ja sam si zamisljalaupravo tako neki scenarij sa blasticama... Vidjeti cemo... U svedskoj navodno vracaju i u svijezem postupku i 8-stanicne po jedna a onda iz FETa blastice koje ostanu jedna po jedna... 

Apunkcija da... Ima ih 10+, moj orag boli visok ali samisprepadana... Plan je za sada kombinacija tramala i voltaren cepica... Moram samo pitati doktora da li smije voltaren cepic (jedini anelgetik koji je skinuo bol operacije krajnika dok sam se oporavljala pa nekako se nadam da ce i ovdje pomoci)

Ugl oprostite puno pisem, sve sam do sada sama istrazivala i citala i ludovala, i trebala sam se malo istresti i vidjeti kako izgledaju ta moja razmisljanja kad ih netko drugi vidi i izkomentira

----------


## dreamgirl

Cestitke novim trudnicama, danas i na forumu suncano  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Any* ja podrzavam kakva god da je vaša odluka, savjet samo da popricate i dogovorite sa doktorom jer mene nikada nije pitao koliko da se vrati.

*LOTTOS* sretno, ja se isto odlucila za prirodni ovaj put pa sto bude...

Svim cekalicam ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti.

----------


## mare41

Any, u društvu je lakše, barem ovako virtulano razgovarati, u odnosu kad sami sjedimo za kompom, i čitamo po virtulanim bespućima, samo ti nama piši, rekle su ti već cure-tvoje je pravo odlučiti koliko želiš embrija vratiti, i ama baš nikom se ne trebaš ispričavati za to, držite se vaše odluke i neka doktor postupi po vašoj želji.
danas 3 lijepe bete-trudnice, ste vidjeli da je pežoić rekoderka (pežo, javi nam se i ovdje), čestitke svima!

----------


## Donkey

Pozdrav cure, evo da još malo popravim statistiku za listopad. Moja beta nije toliko impresivna ali veseli  :Smile:  Danas poduplana beta 16dnt (3-dnevnih embrija): 694.
Čestitke novopečenim trudnicama, želim vam mirne i školske trudnoće, a svim čekalicama koječega puno, puno pozitivnih vibrica i sreće!

----------


## Snekica

donkey čestitam!! Uživaj dalje!

----------


## arlena

pa tu ima puuuno lijepih vijesti!! 
trudnice čestitam !!! bravo

----------


## frka

Any, nit ispadaš sebično niti kao da si "protiv" blizanačkih trudnoća. dr.L je stara škola i teško će mijenjati neke svoje prakse, ali vi imate apsolutno pravo zahtijevati SET i čekati da embriji dođu do stadija blastica prije transfera i dr vas NE smije odbiti. toplo se nadam da će naši MPO-vci i sami početi prakticirati upravo to (što je vani već odavno uobičajeno).
meni su, kao i Ginger, vratili 3 embrija i više to nikada ne bih dopustila! moja bi trudnoća vjerovatno jako loše završila i da je bila blizanačka, a kamoli troplodna i više ne bih pristala ni na što drugo osim na SET.

J&D, clover, peugot  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ma bravo cure!!!

----------


## frka

i za tebe, Donkey  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke!!!

----------


## 123beba

Pa ovaj dan je uistinu predivan!!!!!! 
svim trudnicama čestitke!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  držim  :fige:  svima ya krasno duplanje i još lijepšu trudnoću do kraja!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

Stiglo je povečerje i vrijeme za zdravicu današnjim trudnicama  :pivo:

----------


## 123beba

:pivo:  Živjele!!!

----------


## BigBlue

Draga Any,
kao buduća mama blizanaca iz postupka, niti u jednom trenutku nisam dobila dojam da ti imaš ama baš išta kontra blizanaca (a meni ticala rade kao mutava u zadnje vrijeme na sve oko moje trudnoće  :Wink: ) Prema tome, nemoj se još opterećivati i time kako će netko tvoja glasna razmišljanja percipirati.

Tvoji stavovi o IVFu su znanstveno i činjenično utemeljeni, donijela si informiranu odluku i na liječniku je da poštuje tvoj izbor, ma koliko se to kosilo s njegovim stavovima i "starom" školom. U konačnici, ti plaćaš postupak, a ne tražiš apsolutno ništa šta bi ugrozilo tvoje zdravlje ili zdravlje budućeg djeteta. Ukoliko si se definitivno odlučila za SET također i kao jedinu alternativu za eventualne kasnije FET postupke, moraš to liječniku naglasiti kako bi zamrzavanje embrija bilo pojedinačno.

Želim ti sreću i dobitni postupak.

Btw, kad ovo čitam, mislim da nije loše da (uz sve izjave koje mi potpisujemo u postupku) da liječnici potpišu izjavu o poštivanju naših zahtjeva u postupku i/ili krioprezervacije embrija.

*Argente*, sad vidim da je krenula karta s cugom večeras  :Grin:  E pa živjeli vi meni  :pivo:

----------


## bubekica

*donkey* cestitam!
*argente* zivili! ja nazdravljam isosportom!

----------


## mare41

skoro sam zakasnila na tulum....al eto me
donkey, čestitke, stvarno danas plodonosan dan, i bome za nazdravit uz čestitke!

----------


## anddu

Napokon da i ja jednom pogodim tulum. Cure moje uzdravlje :pivo:

----------


## sanda1977

:mama:

----------


## milasova8

Evo i mene :Smile:  nazdravljam malom kolicinom domace rakije..znam da nece stetiti bubicma,mozda ih omami pa,se uhvate kao pijan plota..hehe :Smile:  Pa zivjeli  :pivo:

----------


## linalena

pa eto i mene odma zaliti malo  :pivo: 
prekrasan kraj listopada
svima za svakojake potrebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

a da malo dolijem ulja  :ulje:  idem za novu na Floridu, tralalala

----------


## Moe

> Stiglo je povečerje i vrijeme za zdravicu današnjim trudnicama


 :Sing:   :pivo: 




> Btw, kad ovo čitam, mislim da nije loše da (uz sve izjave koje mi potpisujemo u postupku) da liječnici potpišu izjavu o poštivanju naših zahtjeva u postupku i/ili krioprezervacije embrija.


 :Naklon:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ohoho pa ovdje se sve cesce partija  :Smile: 
Neka i treba, samo se bojim da se ovo odbrojavanje ne pretvori u znate ono; ja sam ta i ta i ja sam alkoholicarka  :Laughing: 

Cestitam i nasim najfriskijim trudnicama Peugeot i Donkey  :Smile: 


Zivjeli  :pivo:

----------


## vedre

Cure svima čestitke od srca

----------


## Konfuzija

Ja bih radije kuhano vino, al' daj šta daš.. Živjele mi!  :pivo:

----------


## hrki

> koji prekrasan dan! *Clover, J&D i Peugeot206* da nam budete lipe,vesele i školske trudnice!


potpisujem,kad je sve tako lijepo sročeno
Tulumašice,živjeeele !

----------


## Moe

> Uglavnom cure hvala vam na komentarima... Bilo me je uopce strah to spomenuti... Cak sam i doktoru na prvim konzultacijama rekla da me strah blizanaca i sav je ostao iznenadjen... A meni kao normalno da ce se ici na 1 jer je prvi put, i da se tako radi...i sad ispada da se tako ne radi i da sam ja cudna... Ah...
> 
> Apunkcija da... Ima ih 10+, moj orag boli visok ali samisprepadana... Plan je za sada kombinacija tramala i voltaren cepica... Moram samo pitati doktora da li smije voltaren cepic (jedini anelgetik koji je skinuo bol operacije krajnika dok sam se oporavljala pa nekako se nadam da ce i ovdje pomoci)
> 
> Ugl oprostite puno pisem, sve sam do sada sama istrazivala i citala i ludovala, i trebala sam se malo istresti i vidjeti kako izgledaju ta moja razmisljanja kad ih netko drugi vidi i izkomentira


Neka samo ti pitaj. Tko pita - ne skita. 
Ne daj se nagovoriti na nešto što ne želiš. To je tvoje pravo da jasno kažeš svoj stav i dogovor tebe i tvog supruga. Ne daj se pokolebati.
Normalno je to što ti želiš, a ne što on misli da je normalno. 
Nenormalno je da u 21. stoljeću žena na 10+ folikula mora trpiti tu bol. Zar je tako teško dogovoriti vanjskog suradnika anesteziologa koji će dolaziti po potrebi? Zar je tako teško imati sestru u ordinaciji koja će se baviti telefonima, narudžbama, obavještavanjem pacijenata što je s njihovim punktiranim j.s.? Zar je tako teško pridržavati se dogovorenih termina? 
Ma bolje mi je da šutim.
A ako vam doktor ne odgovara postoji još nekolicina drugih ordinacija, gdje će se vjerujem prema tebi ponašati kao prema jedinki koja ima pravo odlučivati o svome životu i budućnosti, kao i o budućnosti vlastite djece.
Anyway *Any - želim ti svako dobro.*

----------


## LOTTOS

Dreamgirl aj bas super da ces odmah u prirodni, kao i ja, evo ja jucer bila na transferu nije bilo kao prvi put ali prezivjela sam, dva puta mi je isao stavljat , prvi put nikako i nikako da ude ( ovo smjesno zvuci) pa me ostavio nakon dugog dugog cackanja  :Smile:  da malo odmorim pa opet, nadam se da ce bas zato biti uspjesan, 
Zelim tebi a i svim u postupku da nam bude ovo dobitna kombinacija
I jos jednom svim novim trudnicam  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Bubimitka me bas nasmijala sa svojim postom he he ja sam ta i ta i ja sam alkoholicarka
 Curke moje zivjele  :mama:  :pivo:

----------


## ARIANM

J&D, clover, peugot,donkey čestitammmm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

bubekice isosportašice, šta prevencija hipera, a? Čitam da ih imaš puno - a jesu li ti rekli koliko je to otprilike?

----------


## Ginger

Uzdravlje drage moje!
Ja sam na pivici  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

*argente* kako si me prokuzila  :Laughing:  kupila sam 6 litara za narednih par dana. nemam pojma koliko ih je, mislim da me doktor nije htio plasit pred punkciju. vidjela sam si desni jajnik na uzv i samo mogu rec da izgleda ko mreza. s velikim rupetinama. javim u petak koliko su me izbusili  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Čestitke svim curama!
Da skratim priču i današnje muke, molim da me se prebaci na listu za IVF u prosincu jer sam danas umjesto pikica dobila kontracepciju na mjesec dana.  :Sad:  Hvala!

----------


## M@tt

Čestitam svim curama na pozitivnim betama!!! uživajte...

----------


## 2hope

*J&D*, *donkey*, *peugeot*, *clover* čestitam !! :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutroooooo!!!!
Evo da vam poslužim fini topli čaj u ovo tmurno,hladno i kišno jutro...nekako mi baš čaj paše iako sam teški kavopija,al kako ide hladnije vrijeme čaj me sve više privlači. Za one kojima je draža kavica kuham tursku,nesicu,capucinoooo....ma ima svega kod mene...

Baš čitam postove od jučer i sad se više ne sjećam tko je napisao da svi vele okani se tog foruma,e pa i meni to govore-šta visiš tu bezveze,al moram vam reči da nije ovog foruma pola stvari ne bih znala. Na većinu toga sam baš ovdje dobila odgovor,kad god sam bila u nedoumici ovdje je bio netko da mi pomogne. Zato curke drage sve koje ste tu svaka vam čast i moram vam reči da bez vas ne bi bilo isto!

----------


## Any

Jutro curke  :Smile: 

Cestitamnajprije svim novopecenim trudnicama na predivno visokim betama... Lijepo ih je sve procitati ovakou kratkom vremenu, cak sam dvaput prosla zadnje dvije stranice tek toliko da se razveselim jos jednom za vas... 

Hvala vam svima od srca jos jednom sto ste mi pomogle u razmisljanju i nadam se krajnjoj odluci za koju si dajem jos par dana da mi se okrece po mozdanim vijugama  :Smile:  pocitala sam mali milion studija na tu temu i evo sada ima otvorene dvije i tazmisljam... Sutra sam na zadnjoj folikulometriji kod doktora prije punkcije pa mislim maloi snjim ozbiljno porazgovarati. Mislim da zasluzujem par njegovih minuta i mislim ih dobiti....

*moe* da slazem se s stobom i oko potrebe neke medicinske sestre i oko malo vise "ljudskosti" ali ne sumnjam u strucnost tima, niti jednom do sada nisam, ipaknajvjerojatnije ako nam ne upali ovdje kada iskoristimo sve sto imamood ove stimulacije, ici cu dalje u potragu, ili preko HZZO u rijeku.... Vidjeti cemo... Ja se naravno nadam da necu o tome trebati razmisljati...

Punkciju cu valjda prezivjeti... Nekako... 

A sto se kave tice, evokod mene je svaki dan moka kava u igri, pa cure koje vole neka se posluze, svjeze sameljena mirise  prefino...

----------


## Runa

Čestitam svim curama s lijepim vijestima!  :Smile: 
A mi ostale, samo hrabro i pozitivno!  :Heart:

----------


## clover

Hvala cure, ja još ne vjerujem..vjerojatno do ponavljanja bete..možda tek onda... :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Donkey,clover i J&D čestitam!

----------


## snupi

Donkey,clover i J&D čestitam!  I neka nas svakim danom bude sve više i više!!!

----------


## J&D

Ni ja jos ne vjerujem... Do sljedece bete... Strah me da se nebude duplala! Hvala svima na cestitkama! Any nista se ne sekiraj dr je najveci kralj u ljudskosti! Poslusat ce te garantiram ti i nemoj se sekirati oko toga, ispravno ste postupili. Meni u dlaku sta je rekao tako je na kraju i bilo, nije ni milimetra pogrijesio! Sto se mene tice meni je puuuno puuuno draze sto nema nikakvu sestru i uvjek sam njega zvala, i gotovo je nemoguce da sam ga juce nazvala za betu i on je skakao od srece! I velim pozdravlja vas moja kuma ta i ta, on tocno zna ime muza ime male( mala ima godinu i pol) ne vjerujem da bi to sve znao da ima neku sestru koja sve cita sa papira! Meni se uvjek unutar 10 min javio i navece sam ga zvala u 11 kad sam prokrvarila! Sto se tice punkcije, ja se uopce vise ne sjecam kako je bolilo! Samo trazi normabele meni su pomogli poslje punkcije, sam svu bol prespavala! I sto se toga tice on je stvarno brz... 12 js nije trajalo duze od tri min... I sve ti govori sad smo gotovi, evo brojite unazad od 15! I neces se ni snaci i on ce biti gotov! Nije da ga branim ali ono kako on radi meni ima sarma..  I ne prepusta nista nikome..

----------


## J&D

E da sto se tice sestara bila vadit betu u novamedu! Prekrasno opremljeni zato se odlucila da pronjuskam! Dosla 7 sestara pije kavu, ne zna se ko pije ko placa, nemaju blage di se kod njih vadi beta, a ja narucena! Dodem konacno  vaditi,.. Vadila mi je prehladena sestra, bola me 4 puta. Sto mi se jos nikad nije desilo! A izmedu toga puhala nos! Samo se bojim da me nije zarazila, onda  kazu da ce nalaz biti najkasnije u pola 12 moj je bio u 2.00 nakon dva telefonska poziva! Neznam dali oni rade mpo ali ovo sto sam vidjela je grooooozno! Za prostor  i oprmljenost cista 10!

----------


## Any

*J&D* hvala ti...utjesila si me za punkciju... Znaci cca 5min... Ajde to izdrzim, a sredila sam si inormabelle jer sam vec vidjela da si ih ti preporucila  :Wink:  

Ma ne brinem se ja za doktora, znam da je strucan... Ja sam malo kod njega jer putujem, a nikada ga nisam zvala... Tako da eto, sutra ce biti prvi put da cu vidjeti da li ce me saslusati oko mojih nedoumica... Vidjeti cemo... Nadam se samo normalnom razgovoru, i to je to... Mozda me i razuvjeri, iako sumnjam...

----------


## J&D

Hoce sigurno, ako njegova preporuka bude drugacija, on ce ti reci, ali napravit ce kako ti zelis, ne brini nista! E da i ja kad sam prvi put bila na razgovoru ( jos u starom zakonu) rekao mi je ovako... Vi ste nižeg rasta, mlada i zdrava, i ja vama nesmijem vratiti tri embrija! Dva da...toliko sitna nisam ali tri i to jos u prvom postupku necu.., i ako zelite tri morat cete potraziti drugog ljecnika! Tako da mislim da nema razliga da te ne poslusa!

----------


## Inesz

Mene baš zanima zašto je taj božanski dr prije otprilike 7-8 mjeseci jednoj našoj mladoj i zdravoj forumašici vratio 3 embija? 
Pretužno i prebolno je završio taj transfer triju embrija mladoj i zdravoj ženi. 

Nadam se da tog humanog i slavnog, tog božanskog doktora ipak malo zazebe oko srca kad se sjeti tragedije koju je na taj način uzrokovao. Nadam se da je taj humani i stručni doktor sada malo razmisli prije nego transferira 3 embrija mladoj i zdravoj ženi, jer zdravlje djeteta i majke su puno važniji od želje doktora da supiej pod svaku cijenu.

----------


## anddu

> Mene baš zanima zašto je taj božanski dr prije otprilike 7-8 mjeseci jednoj našoj mladoj i zdravoj forumašici vratio 3 embija? 
> Pretužno i prebolno je završio taj transfer triju embrija mladoj i zdravoj ženi. 
> 
> Nadam se da tog humanog i slavnog, tog božanskog doktora ipak malo zazebe oko srca kad se sjeti tragedije koju je na taj način uzrokovao. Nadam se da je taj humani i stručni doktor sada malo razmisli prije nego transferira 3 embrija mladoj i zdravoj ženi, jer zdravlje djeteta i majke su puno važniji od želje doktora da supiej pod svaku cijenu.


Inesz veliki X na ovo

----------


## Inesz

*Imam grešku u pisanju u zadnjoj rečenici mojeg prethodnog posta. Nisam stigla editirati, pa ponovo postam:
*
Mene baš zanima zašto je taj božanski dr prije otprilike 7-8 mjeseci jednoj našoj mladoj i zdravoj forumašici vratio 3 embija? 
Pretužno i prebolno je završio taj transfer triju embrija mladoj i zdravoj ženi. 

Nadam se da tog humanog i slavnog, tog božanskog doktora ipak malo zazebe oko srca kad se sjeti tragedije koju je na taj način uzrokovao. Nadam se da je taj humani i stručni doktor sada malo razmisli prije nego transferira 3 embrija mladoj i zdravoj ženi, jer zdravlje djeteta i majke su puno važniji od želje doktora da uspije pod svaku cijenu.

----------


## milasova8

Inesz,potpisujem te u pptpunosti..
Nije mi jasno zasto se toliko uzdize taj dr.doslovno ga se poistovjecuje sa Bogom..pa dajte malo cure,zar zaboravljate da ga vi masno placate i da je taj dr.duzan za te pare jednostavno biti dostupan kad god ga zatrebate?!
On ke tu da odradi svoj posao najbolje sto.moze,ali imamo primjera kada mu odnos i procjena pacijenta i nije bila uspjesna..

----------


## Inesz

dizanje bilo kojeg doktora u nebesa, činiti nekog boga od doktora, nazivati ga skoro pa svecem, izjavljivati mu ljubav... to da nije tragično bilo bi komično...
a taj doktor, kao i svi drugi doktori, je poput svih drugi ljudi  i daleko je od savršenstva...

----------


## J&D

Ja niti sam rekla da je bozanski niti da je cudotvoran, ja sam samo rekla da je kod mene bilo u milimetar sve kako je i rekao i da definitivno sam se uvjerila da zna sta radi! Vjerujem da kao prvo nebi svoje ime uprljao ili riskirao da je mislio nesto lose! To sto se desilo je naravno strasno... I nedaj boze nikome, ali mislim da se to miglo nama svima, kod bilo kojeg doktora, i sa bilo kakvom trudnocom desiti! A pogotovo kod bilo kojeg doktora... Ne zelim ni pomisliti kolikim se zenama desavalao tako nesto, koje nisu na forumu kod svakojakih doktora!  Jer pokazite mi jednog prstom koji nije vratil 3 kom nazad! Stoga mislim da je glupo njega prozivati za to... I da ocito da ga zazebe, kad je meni rekao da nece vratiti 3 i sko to zelim da idem negdje drugdje! Smatram da je dr. Napravio puno dobrih i humanih stvari... I da je sekundu pomislio da bi mogao se desiti takav ishod, nebi to ucinio!

----------


## J&D

Ovo se ovito tice mene, niti sam izjavljivala ljubav, niti sam ga nazvala bogom, niti ga dizala u nebesa, ispricala sam svoje iskustvo sa njim! I da smatram da nije moglo biti bolje, e a jocu ja iznjeti trudnocu do kraja ili ne to je drugi par rukava! Placa se i druge pa ne bude ni blizu kako kazu! Placate masno i one u bolnicama preko hzzo-a pa ih boli uvo

----------


## pipi73

J&D eto znala sam, jupiiiiiiiiiii...Clover cestitke na super betiiiii...

Sretno Mimi81...Srecha...pravi si koka..odlicno..drzimo fige

cestitm svim novim trudnicama od srca..samo naprijed

----------


## mare41

J&D, svi ovdje ti želimo urednu trudnoću! 
Tvoja zadnja rečenica, o kojoj se nadam, više neće raspravljati -ovaj forum je preozbiljan za takve neprovjerene optužbe

----------


## J&D

Hvala mare... Nisu bas neprovjerene, ali nema veze! Imam puno iskustva sa petrovom a vidim i neke cure isto tako! Ali dobro, kako god vi kazete! Hvala pipi od srca!

----------


## Any

Ma kakav bog... Ipak moram priznati da sam i ja dobila taj dojam kad sam istraivala klinike u koje bi isli... I da je prevagnulo izmedju njega i jos jedne novije klinike to sto ga zene jako hvale i vole...

Ja nema to iskustvo s njim... Iskreno, covjek je jako strucan, pametan i imam osjecaj da zna sta radi... A sad da sam zalidjena njime nisam... I bilo mi je zao u pocetku sto nisam ali sada mi je cak drago jer mu ipak slijepo ne vjerujem... Sto se mene tice ja sam vladar svoga tijela i ja odlucujem o svome tijelu... 

Za slucaj sa tri embrija mi je i on spomenuo na prvi konzultacijama, tada nisam znala ishod te trudnoce (u medjuvremenu sam procitala cijelu rodu i poslozila kockice) i bilo mi je cudno, ali nisam uzela to u obzir jer smo odmah u startu rekli da necemo tri, na sto je i on rekao isto sto i tei *J&D* konstitucija, visina...la la la...

Iskreno, moramo shvatiti jednu stavr... Ima masa zena koje dodju kod njega jer ne "najbolji" i ne informiraju se dovoljno oko cijelog postupka... Ja sam dobila dojam na prvim konzultacijama da on ima vise slucajeva u kojem zene zele sve odjednom i da se mora odmah u pocetku ograditi... 

Neznam zasto je vratio forumasici 3... Nikako i nije jasno... Na konz mi je rekao da nije ni sanjao da bi se sva tri mogla uhvatiit..eli eto..san i java...

----------


## Mali Mimi

J&D ja vjerujem da je tebi on super, a kako i ne bi bio nakon sjajnih rezultata. 
Da nije baš bio svjestan rizika koje nosi vraćanje 3 embrija ne bih baš rekla, to je dr. sa jako dugim stažom i mislim da je bio itekako svjestan svega. Drugi par rukava je što je bio tada drugačiji zakon koji nije dozvoljavao oplodnju više od 3 j.s. (za koji samo da podsjetim nitko od liječnika nije digao glas protiv nego su svi stali uz bok sa bivšim ministrom) i da na taj način su ugrozili mnoge žene nažalost. Ja im tu ne dajem za pravo ni njemu ni drugim dr. koji su to radili! I sad se kao prave jako humani i ne žele ugrožavati pacijentice, hm da  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BigBlue

Ovo je tema *Odbrojavanje*, s ciljem podrške u postupcima kakvu je trebala Any u vezi broja transferiranih embrija. Ne zove se niti Lučingerovi (ne)uspjesi, niti Prijavite korupciju u državnim bolnicama. Za prvo imate Potpomognutu na privatnim klinikama, a za drugo Državno odvjetništo i USKOK, što ti J&D i savjetujem jer si izašla i s navodima osobnog iskustva i navela si konkretnu zdravstvenu ustanovu.

----------


## J&D

Ma pa nemos ti prijaviti uskoku izgubljeni folikul u petrovoj jer doktor nije imao ni nalaze ni karton i zato sto je bila nedjelja! Kao sto se desilo neki dan i jednoj forumasici! A i meni slicno, ali da ga je bolilo uvo je! Nebitno, bb imas pravo nije za ovu temu, ali nisam ju ja ni zapocela, ja sam samo any tjesila da se ne brine, da ce biti onako kako ona zeli!

----------


## Argente

Ja baš volim kad Odbrojavanje malo živne  :ulje: 
no nisam primijetila da je J&D spomenula korupciju, rekla je 


> Placate masno i one u  bolnicama preko hzzo-a


 ja sam to shvatila kao ...pa da, plaćamo ih kroz zdravstveno?

----------


## J&D

Pa upravo tako argente... A i da im ne bi jos gurali koverte! Samo bi nam to falilo jos u ovom nasem jadu koje prolazimo!

----------


## ljube

> Da nije baš bio svjestan rizika koje nosi vraćanje 3 embrija ne bih baš rekla, to je dr. sa jako dugim stažom i mislim da je bio itekako svjestan svega. Drugi par rukava je što je bio tada drugačiji zakon koji nije dozvoljavao oplodnju više od 3 j.s. (*za koji samo da podsjetim nitko od liječnika nije digao glas protiv nego su svi stali uz bok sa bivšim ministrom*) i da na taj način su ugrozili mnoge žene nažalost. Ja im tu ne dajem za pravo ni njemu ni drugim dr. koji su to radili! I sad se kao prave jako humani i ne žele ugrožavati pacijentice, hm da


Yes Mali Mimi,upravo je to ključna stvar koju nesmijemo smetnuti s uma.

----------


## srecha

Mislim da se ne bi trebalo nikoga prozivati za ono sto je ili nije napravio ili rekao. Niti jedan dr ne cita misli,zato smo mi tu da ih pitamo sta nas zanima ako mislimo da su nam trebali reci. Cesto su lijecnici u guzvi pa mozda nesto manje bitno i zaborave spomenuti. A opet se sa druge strane tuzimo kako se negdje drugdje dugo ceka na konzultacije i postupke. Mi smo u iscekivanju poziva za transfer i mogu reci da nam je do sada lijecnik bio i vise nego dostupan. Sto se punkcije tice i nisam bila jako sretna sto se radi bez anestezije ali s druge strane mi je bilo drago sto mi nece trovati organizam lijekovima vec ako ce mi za koji dan raditi transfer.A bolove od punkcije sam prezivjela i bez ikakvih lijekova protiv bolova ili opustanje. Pogotovo mi ne bi palo na pamet uzeti Tramal,a ni Voltaren nije bas lijek izbora s obzirom da pospjesuje krvarenje. Sa zadovoljstvom se nadam da ce nam se koja od 12 stanica oploditi i da ce nam vratiti 2,pa i pod cijenu blizanaca. 
Zelim vam svima puno srece!!

----------


## srecha

J&D cestitam!!! Bas sam sretna zbog svih vas!  :Wink:

----------


## laky

> Ja niti sam rekla da je bozanski niti da je cudotvoran, ja sam samo rekla da je kod mene bilo u milimetar sve kako je i rekao i da definitivno sam se uvjerila da zna sta radi! Vjerujem da kao prvo nebi svoje ime uprljao ili riskirao da je mislio nesto lose! To sto se desilo je naravno strasno... I nedaj boze nikome, ali mislim da se to miglo nama svima, kod bilo kojeg doktora, i sa bilo kakvom trudnocom desiti! A pogotovo kod bilo kojeg doktora... Ne zelim ni pomisliti kolikim se zenama desavalao tako nesto, koje nisu na forumu kod svakojakih doktora!  Jer pokazite mi jednog prstom koji nije vratil 3 kom nazad! Stoga mislim da je glupo njega prozivati za to... I da ocito da ga zazebe, kad je meni rekao da nece vratiti 3 i sko to zelim da idem negdje drugdje! Smatram da je dr. Napravio puno dobrih i humanih stvari... I da je sekundu pomislio da bi mogao se desiti takav ishod, nebi to ucinio!



J&D po novom Zakonu ti nije smio vratiti 3 embrija i zato ih nije ni htio vratiti!

----------


## laky

> Mislim da se ne bi trebalo nikoga prozivati za ono sto je ili nije napravio ili rekao. Niti jedan dr ne cita misli,zato smo mi tu da ih pitamo sta nas zanima ako mislimo da su nam trebali reci. Cesto su lijecnici u guzvi pa mozda nesto manje bitno i zaborave spomenuti. A opet se sa druge strane tuzimo kako se negdje drugdje dugo ceka na konzultacije i postupke. Mi smo u iscekivanju poziva za transfer i mogu reci da nam je do sada lijecnik bio i vise nego dostupan. Sto se punkcije tice i nisam bila jako sretna sto se radi bez anestezije ali s druge strane mi je bilo drago sto mi nece trovati organizam lijekovima vec ako ce mi za koji dan raditi transfer.A bolove od punkcije sam prezivjela i bez ikakvih lijekova protiv bolova ili opustanje. Pogotovo mi ne bi palo na pamet uzeti Tramal,a ni Voltaren nije bas lijek izbora s obzirom da pospjesuje krvarenje. Sa zadovoljstvom se nadam da ce nam se koja od 12 stanica oploditi i da ce nam vratiti 2,pa i pod cijenu blizanaca. 
> Zelim vam svima puno srece!!


meni je bas interesantno da kod dr L sve zene dobiju max 12 JS ili manje niti jedna vise zanimljivo bas

----------


## 123beba

Možda bi uz sve ove žustre rasprave neka cuga bila ok, pa poslužite se  pivom, rakijom, kuhanim vinom, kakaom ili čim god... Na mobu nažalost nemam malog slatkog stvora koji vam nazdravlja, no sigurna sam da može i ovako...  :Smile:  Živjeli!
I, samo da javim da sam popodne radila test i imamo drugu crticu  :Smile:  nadam se da će nam to i beta u ponedjeljak potvrditi!  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Napisala sam u postu prije da smo bili na konzultacijama u starom zakonu! A, sto se tice js jel iko igdje cuo da su negdje dobili vise od 12 js, poslje promjene zakona? Isto kao sto su se u starom bas te tri js pretvorile u prekrasne blastice! Tako da se tu treba raspravljati o zakonima, a ne doktorima! Beba cestitam i ovdje! Zivjeli za plusic

----------


## bubekica

123beba  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

> A, sto se tice js jel iko igdje cuo da su negdje dobili vise od 12 js, poslje promjene zakona?


Da, ja sam čula. Cura u Vg dobila 14 js, bila sa mnom u sobi dok sam bila na transferu

----------


## J&D

Bravo znaci iznimke postoje!to je za svaku pohvalu

----------


## 123beba

I ja znam slučajeve kada su cure dobile više od 12 js...

----------


## ARIANM

123beba čestitam na drugoj crtici!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Argente

123beba  :Very Happy: !!



> Da, ja sam čula. Cura u Vg dobila 14 js, bila sa mnom u sobi dok sam bila na transferu


e i jesu one 2 prekobrojne stavili u friz? Jel se može to odbit, mislim nije da ću ih ja dobit preko 12, ali kad bih dobila - da li bih mogla pristati na zamrzavanje embrija ali odbiti zamrzavanje JS?

----------


## milasova8

123beba cestitam :Smile:  beta ce samo potvrditi drugu crticu :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

To i mene zanima, sto se dogadja s ovim viskom js, buduci da oplodjuju max 12. Mislim da jednostavno odaberu 12 najboljih, a ostatak u smece. Mislim da cu uskoro i saznat sto se dogadja.

----------


## Argente

I ja mislim da hoćeš  :lool:  sretno sutra stara!

----------


## BigBlue

Evo curke, i moja zadnja lista prije godišnjeg. Milasova vam je dalje glavni i odgovorni urednik, pa budite dobri prema njoj i javljajte joj novosti!
Čestitam 123bebi na plusiću i neka bude u ponedjeljak dobra beta.

*Imamo i dvije nove prekrasne trudnice - naše "veteranke" anddu i Gabi25!*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Cure će se same javiti s detaljima, a ja sam sretna kao prase šta ih vidim ovdje na trudničkoj listi.
Još jednom, čestitam, grlim i želim predivnu trudnoću  :Kiss: 

Želim puno sreće u postupcima i veeeeeeeeeliku listu friških trudnica kad se vratim!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tipkamo se!

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (7)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (11) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF - pozitivan test, ~~~~ za betu
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Donkey, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
3.11. anja&ja,Cito, IVF (nakon 9 postupaka)
5.11. 123beba, VV, 1. IVF
5.11. Sneki41, Petrova, 1.IVF
7.11. Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)
7.11. hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF)
7.11. inesica_85, Poliklinika Podobnika, 1. IVF 
7.11. La-tica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
12.11. milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF
14.11. LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
rose, PFC Prag, IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET); srecha, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
2.11. bubekica, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI – punkcija; 2.11. Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) – punkcija; 3.11. Snekica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 10xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) – punkcija; 4.11. Heli, PFC Prag, IVF - punkcija;
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
inada, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Runa, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Any, IVF Centar, 1. IVF/ICSI; 2hope, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET); pirica, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 2xIVF, 4xIVF/ICSI); marijakr, PFC Prag, IVF; mimi81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
jejja, Ri, 1. AIH; sirena28, Petrova, 1. AIH; Cassie (Prag, Pronatal); 

 ON-GO  10./11. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH
Anabanana (Cito) 
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI) 
corinaII, Cito, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI, 2xsekundarni)
crvenkapica77, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF); 
DaBaR, Ri, 1. IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; 
dino84, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); 
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu;
Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
Mare O., Vinogradska, 1. IVF; 
Mayica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
pirica  (VG), 
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF); 
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  
snupi (Petrova, IVF, nakon 1xIVF); 
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); 
Suzy.s, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 


12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), xena.mbk (Cito), kismet, PFC Prag; Muma, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH);
01/2013: Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); bubaba (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova); libcaa

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
 aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, antesa , applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Evelyn73, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope, lberc,  inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP,, phiphy, Piki, pilek, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## Mali Mimi

> To i mene zanima, sto se dogadja s ovim viskom js, buduci da oplodjuju max 12. Mislim da jednostavno odaberu 12 najboljih, a ostatak u smece. Mislim da cu uskoro i saznat sto se dogadja.


Ti si isto kod dr. L?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> 123beba !!
> 
> e i jesu one 2 prekobrojne stavili u friz? Jel se može to odbit, mislim nije da ću ih ja dobit preko 12, ali kad bih dobila - da li bih mogla pristati na zamrzavanje embrija ali odbiti zamrzavanje JS?


Ja neznam kako to izvesti kad imaju one stare obrasce na kojima pod istom stavkom piše da zaokružiš za vađenje i zamrzavanje jajnih stanica? jedino da prekrižiš ovo drugo

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam na VV, kod dr.A. Zasad me samo pitao na jednom od pregleda dal imam ista protiv smrzlica, sto nemam. 
BB lista je genijalna!
Cestitam novim trudnicama!

----------


## milasova8

anddu,Gabi25- cestitam  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Helena5

e vidim ja da tu ima puno lijepih vijesti, čestitam  :pivo:

----------


## sanda1977

> anddu,Gabi25- cestitam


 :mama:  :rock:

----------


## srecha

> meni je bas interesantno da kod dr L sve zene dobiju max 12 JS ili manje niti jedna vise zanimljivo bas


Ne znam za druge ali ja sam zadovoljna svojim brojem js.   :Smile:  I ovako me sve stiskalo hehe! A kao sto vec rekoh,svatko ima svoje iskustvo,netko vise a netko manje. Samo neka nam svima donese srecu. A mislim da prepucavanju nije ovdje mjesto. Ima bolnica i privatnih klinika pa netka svako bira koja mu vise odgovara.

----------


## Snekica

*mali update BB* pred moju punkciju
sada sam u IVF u prir. ciklusu, nakon 6 IVF/ICSI, 4 prir.IVF, 1 sec. ICSI, 1 AIH. Znam da se skoro sve svodi na isto, ali eto...  :Shy kiss: 
*Lijepo se provedi na g.o.!*

----------


## Snekica

> mislim da prepucavanju nije ovdje mjesto. Ima bolnica i privatnih klinika pa netka svako bira koja mu vise odgovara.


Ma nitko se ovdje ne prepucava, samo jako upadaju u oči pacijentice sa točno 12js. Češće su od onih sa 8 ili 15, ili pak 3 što je bilo kao po defaulu u Milijevom zakonu. Samo zbog toga. Bez ljutnje nikome

----------


## mare41

> 123beba cestitam beta ce samo potvrditi drugu crticu


čestitam beba!
bubek, draga, sretno sutra!!!!!
idem nazdravit i poskočit za nove trudnice na listi, anddu i Gabi25 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Mali Mimi

potpis na Sneki
i čestitke Gabi 25 i anddu :Very Happy:

----------


## Anja&ja

Svaku dan sve ljepsi i sve vise trudnica  :Smile: 
123beba, Andu, Gabi - cestitam !

----------


## Anja&ja

BB, super lista. 
Zaboravila sam jucer definirati svojih 9 postupaka koji su iza mene. Odnose se na 7 AIH i 2 IVF/ICSI. Ako dobro vidim na listu ne stavljate AIH, nisam znala.
Vidim da ides na odmor, gustaj max !

----------


## Snekica

Gabi25, anddu bilo je već i vrijeme, mirnu i prekrasnu trudnoću vam želim od sveg  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Potpis na Sneki.  :Smile:  
A o vremenu... nadam se da i tvoje stiže brzo, brzo...

----------


## clover

Mali ispravak jer nisam niti navela..ja sam 2xIVF...za buduće liste...

----------


## Any

Ajme odes ovdjepar sati i.samo nove trudnice! Cestitke cure, mirne i dosadne trudnoce vam zelim  :Smile: 

A ovo za jajne stanice... Pa normalno da ce ih uvijek biti sluzbeno 12, i da budem iskrena sumnjam da ce doktori baciti one koje su "visak" ... Mislim nezam, ne optuzujem, ali budimo realni ne? Da sa ja doktor, oplodila bi ih sve, pa gledala koje ce prirodno otpast...  Puf ispod 12 je odmah! Neznam, mozda sam luda :S

Ja sam danas opet cijeli dan citala o svemu, i odluka je donesene... Sto vise citam ovdje o doktoru to se vise pripremam za "okrsaj" sutra... Sumnjam da ce se sao sloziti samnom...eh...

Aa da za punkciju defintivno mislim uzeti nesto... Vidjeti cu jos sta, to cu se isto snjim konzultirati... Po svemu sudeci ako netko sutra vidi plavusu kod dr L kako ulazim ordinaciju ocekujete da cu se zadrzati  :Razz:

----------


## Any

Ja uopce nisam na listi... 1.ivf, ivf centar, cekam punkciju (njvj. 4.11.)

----------


## beilana

Cestitke novim trudnicama. Zbilja divne vijesti
Al moram se osvrnuti na vracanje 3embrija zao mi je kaj nije dobro zavrsilo. Ne znam o kome se radi. Nije ni bitno. Ali i ta cura je inala jezik i mogla je reci da 3 ne zeli. Ja da sam isla molila bi da mi vrate 3 jer je veca vjerojatnost t, a sigurno nebi krivila doktora za los ishod. Ovdje se radi o tome da curu ocito poznajete s foruma i iz vas govore osjecaji i emocije, al  nitko nikome ne moze garantirati urednu trudnocu, bila ona s jednim, dva ili tri ploda, nazalost

----------


## Any

Ja mislim da niko ne krivi doktora za los ishod, cak mislim i da smo sve svjesne jako dobro ovdje koji su benefiti a koji rizici transfera 3 embrija... Ne reagira svako na jednak nacin na savjete, i gurkanja i ideje drugih ljudi... Ne razmisljao svi toliko unaprijed, nekome nije ni na kraj pameti ono o cemu ja sada sama sa sobom diskutiram, a meni je eto to sada briga...

I ja gledam po sbi, kad idem kod doktora uvijek ispadam najveca glupaca na svijetu...em sto da dodjem do njega moram rano ustati voziti se sama jedno 4h (oglupavim malo u autu) pa cekam tamo jedno dva sata (oglupavim malo u cekaonici) i dok dodjem na red sam toliko umorna i spremna za ici doma da mi se jdnostano vise ni neda pitai ista i gledati i traziti...
Slozim s snjim, on kaze ok ja neznam zasto ali ok je ok... 

I s druge strane, ne samo da ti doktor ne moze garamtirati mirnu i nekompliciranu trudnocu, doktor ne moze uopce garantirati trudnocu ...niti s jedni, niti s dva niti s tri ili vise... Ali bi po meni svi doktori trebali raditi u interesu pacijentice... Pa prema tome i ponoviti makar sto puta ako treba da je transfer 3 embrija rizik za troplodnu trudnocu koja je izuzetno teska kaoi za buducu majku tako i za djecu... I ja se nadam da je doktor to forumasici i rekao

----------


## J&D

> Cestitke novim trudnicama. Zbilja divne vijesti
> Al moram se osvrnuti na vracanje 3embrija zao mi je kaj nije dobro zavrsilo. Ne znam o kome se radi. Nije ni bitno. Ali i ta cura je inala jezik i mogla je reci da 3 ne zeli. Ja da sam isla molila bi da mi vrate 3 jer je veca vjerojatnost t, a sigurno nebi krivila doktora za los ishod. Ovdje se radi o tome da curu ocito poznajete s foruma i iz vas govore osjecaji i emocije, al  nitko nikome ne moze garantirati urednu trudnocu, bila ona s jednim, dva ili tri ploda, nazalost


Potpisujem ovo, a slicno sam bila i ja rekla!! Vecina nas kad ide u postupak zeli sve! I niko se ne buni puno kad ima 4 js viska tj iznad 12 i prijavi doktora, i jos kaze sad to sve fino bacite, nego svi molimo boga da ce se ta 15 js najbolje razviti! Ruku na srce ljute smo kad bi u stimuliranom postupku imale 3 js, a mogle smo ih imati 12+ e sad kad ih je 12+ sad se bunimi da kako to! Eto tako zato sto i ako doktori rade protiv zakona u tom slucaju to rade da bi mi imali djecu! A ovo gore potpisujem na kvadrat!

----------


## J&D

A i nije bas ni da ih je 20

----------


## ježić

> Gabi25, anddu bilo je već i vrijeme, mirnu i prekrasnu trudnoću vam želim od sveg





> Potpis na Sneki.  
> A o vremenu... nadam se da i tvoje stiže brzo, brzo...


A ja ću najprije staviti potpis na Sneki i onda na Mojcu :Smile:

----------


## Any

Aha to se prica o starom zakonu... Ok ja najvj nazalost ne bi isla u Hr da je taj zakon jos na snazi...

----------


## Sonja29

J&D, clover, peugot,donkey čestitam!!

----------


## beilana

Any nit imaju zene vremena a nit novaca za ponovit 100 puta. Ti ponavljaj. Ja nebi. Nisam rekla nist protiv vracanja 1, al ni 3

----------


## Argente

Wohoooo, kakav dan, čestitam anddu i Gabi25!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam trudnoće prođu sretno i mirno do kraja!




> Ja neznam kako to izvesti kad imaju one stare obrasce na kojima pod istom stavkom piše da zaokružiš za vađenje i zamrzavanje jajnih stanica? jedino da prekrižiš ovo drugo


E pa baš sam na to i ciljala. Znam ja šta piše u zakonu, ali me zanima sprovođenje istog u praksi.




> Ruku na srce ljute smo kad bi u stimuliranom postupku imale 3 js, a mogle smo ih imati 12+ e sad kad ih je 12+ sad se bunimi da kako to! Eto tako zato sto i ako doktori rade protiv zakona u tom slucaju to rade da bi mi imali djecu!


Cure, ne bunimo se mi protiv oplođivanja preko 12 JS, nego samo time ukazujemo na glupost novog zakona, mislim ta je brojka doslovno isisana iz prsta dvojice cijenjenih stru_ć_njaka (ne, još bolje - iscjenkana, jer su prvobitni prijedlozi bili 6 pa 8), a naši doktori SVI SKUPA i dalje šute.

Any, mislim da nećeš imati problema s Lučijem sa SET-om, ne vidim zašto bi te nagovarao na transfer više zametaka ako ti izložiš takvu želju i ako materijal bude dobar.

----------


## Any

> Any nit imaju zene vremena a nit novaca za ponovit 100 puta. Ti ponavljaj. Ja nebi. Nisam rekla nist protiv vracanja 1, al ni 3


kao sto ni ja nikada ne bi riskirala troplodnu trudnocu kod sebe... svako ide po svom nahodjenju... i nisam rekla da imam vremena ni novaca za ponoviti 100 puta... cak nisam rekla da se protiv vracanju 3 embrija jer sam itekako svjesna da je to nekada potrebno... ja samo pricam za sebe i sto mislim da je nsjbolje za moje zdravlje i zdravlje i srecu moje buduce obitelji... ostalo neznam nista...

zato ne razumijem tvoj gard... uglavnom neka svato za sebe napravi najbolje sto moze...

hvala svima na savjetima, puno ste mi pomogle...

----------


## tetadoktor

Gabi  :pivo: 

anddu  :pivo: 

Sneki  :Heart:

----------


## beilana

Moj gard? Mislim da ti treba pojasnit tu rijec. I uopce ne znam gdje si se ti nasla u mom prvom postu jer ti nikako nije bio upucen. Iskreno ti zelim da ti uspije od prve.

----------


## tetadoktor

BB, zaboravih te spomenuti, ugodan zasluženi odmor!!!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

> J&D, clover, peugot,donkey čestitam!!


X
I ovo potpisujem. Čestitam cure!

----------


## Moe

> Any nit imaju zene vremena a nit novaca za ponovit 100 puta. Ti ponavljaj. Ja nebi. Nisam rekla nist protiv vracanja 1, al ni 3


Sumnjam da će itko ići 100 puta  :Smile:  Vjerojatno svatko ima neku svoju granicu, ako ne novčanu, onda dobnu.
Ako ide jednom na postupak (vrate joj 1 embrij), npr. ostane joj embrija za još 2 FET-a - ta 2 FET-a više ne koštaju kao prvi postupak. Njena trudnoća je "sigurnija" i bezbrižnija ako uspije s jednim embrijem iz trećeg pokušaja nego s 3 embrija iz prvog pokušaja. Troplodna trudnoća je rizična, po majku i djecu. Vjerujem da se tu svi slažemo.
A možemo gledati i iz druge perspektive - mislim da je puno veći trošak istovremeno odgajati trojke, nego ići na 3 postupka  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Moe draga otkad se na ovim temama na djecu gleda kao na trosak? Dok su postupci svakako trosak. A i garancija da ce uspjet od prvi, drugi, treci, dvanaesti put?

----------


## Moe

> Moe draga otkad se na ovim temama na djecu gleda kao na trosak? Dok su postupci svakako trosak. A i garancija da ce uspjet od prvi, drugi, treci, dvanaesti put?


Ti si potegnula pitanje novaca.
"nit imaju zene vremena a nit novaca za ponovit 100 puta"
Ja sam na postupak išla radi djeteta, a ne iz želje da gledam zelene i bijele kute, igle, da bih širila noge i slično. 
Dakle po mom mišljenju - ne bi trebalo ni postupke promatrati kao trošak jer su oni sredstvo za dolazak do cilja tj djeteta.
Zaplele smo se u raspravu  :Smile: 

Da se vratimo temi - čestitam svim novim trudnicama, stvarno je lijepa nova lista, hvala BB, želim da Milasova listu vodi jednako uspješno - vjerujem da bude! 
Svima koji idu na punkcije i transfere, želim da budu uspješne, kao i sve cure koje vade bete ovih dana, da ugledaju prekrasne željene brojke na nalazu!

----------


## Argente

Bez ljutnje ali mislim da nije fer sad izvlačiti argument "tu se ne gleda na djecu kao trošak", nitko ovdje na to ne gleda na taj način. Kako god, ako uzmemo u obzir financijske restrikcije koje nam je donio novi zakona, državi naša djeca očito jesu trošak, i to neisplativi.

Poanta je u tome da neki doktori zbog odredbi starog zakona jesu išli na rizik troplodnih trudnoća da bi se trudnoća uopće ostvarila jer je naprosto bila šteta bacati embrije i JS.
Srećom to je mračno doba iza nas, ali ne stoji da su svi doktori upozoravali pacijentice na rizike višeplodne trudnoće, a argument da te rizike ionako svi znamo ne stoji jer smo često čuli upute sa strane medicinskog osoblja da  ne idemo na forume. A da se nisam informirala na forumu, i da mi dr. nije rekao za te rizike, kako bih bila u stanju odlučiti koliko embrija vratiti? Druga je stvar ako je netko za sebe donio potpuno informiranu odluku.

I sad dižem jednu pomirbenu forumsku rakijicu  :pivo:

----------


## Moe

> I sad dižem jednu pomirbenu forumsku rakijicu


 :pivo:  živjele
Nakon ove rakijice spremna sam za još 2 Utrogestančića  :Smile:  i onda maženje s mm, malo popričati s točkicom.. pa spavanac.
Želim vam laku i ugodnu noć.

----------


## Any

Jutro svima  :Smile:  evo ja posluzujem ranojutarnju kavu posluzite se... Imam i keksica sa marmeladom, i fine crostate... Navalite! 

Posto su doslovno Moe i Argente rekle sve sto bi i ja rekla, nema smisla da navlacim ovu temu dalje, ali slobodno mi se cure mogu javiti i mogu im poslati linkove na studije koje sam nasla u vezi SETa ako ikoga zanima...
Ja pijuckam kavicu i krecem polako za Zagreb, nadam se da su mi svi folikulici na mjestu i da su fino narasli  :Smile: 

Javim se sa updejtom  :Smile:  na kraju da dodam, da mi je jako drago sto sam se odlucila prijaviti, nisam vise sama sa suprugom u ovome, i iako se ne slazemo u svemu itekako sam zahvalna na svima vama...

----------


## 123beba

Any, kavica, keksici... Njam! Hvala! 
Sretno ti u današnjem pohodu na Zg!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Any, hvala na kavi i sretno! I zaista je najvažnije u ovoj našoj borbi da nismo sami ni usamljeni, u drzštvu je sve lakše. Na svim temama napominjem da prenosimo svoja vlastita iskustva.

----------


## J&D

Sretno any! Nema razloga za sekiraciju! Zvjezde su nam naklonjene ovaj 11 mjesec  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Cure hvala svima, šaljem vam  :Kiss:  i da sve čim prije završite na trudničku listu i ugledate mala treperava srca  :Heart: . Evo jednu za nazdraviti u to ime  :pivo: 





> e i jesu one 2 prekobrojne stavili u friz? Jel se može to odbit, mislim nije da ću ih ja dobit preko 12, ali kad bih dobila - da li bih mogla pristati na zamrzavanje embrija ali odbiti zamrzavanje JS?


Argente, i ja sam se pitala što će s ove dvije viška, no pitanje je i jesu li sve bile zrele za oplodnju. 
Dok su meni obavljali traansfer cura se već pokupila pa nisam stigla pohvatati sve info.

A apropo vraćanja tri embrija, ni meni nitko nije objasnio rizike, o njima sam sama naučila čitajući ovaj frorum bez kojega skoro pa ništa ne bih znala o MPO putu, ali dobro spadam u skupinu 35+ pa je manja vjerojatnost da će se sva tri uhvatiti. I nisu, od naša tri vraćena embrija, na moj zahtjev, uhvatila se naša jedna mrvica čije srce sad treperi ispod moga.  :Heart:

----------


## anddu

Any misli da ti nijedan doktor ne bi išao (barem ne bi trebao) protiv tvoje volje vraćati više od jednog emrbija, ako ti to stavrno ne želiš. I imaš pravo na tome inzistirati. Sretno!!!

----------


## beilana

Zbilja ne kuzim kak su vama uvijek i za sve krivi doktori i uvijek je kriv netko drugi. Djetinjasto

----------


## goodwitch

> uhvatila se naša jedna mrvica čije srce sad treperi ispod moga.


čestitam na srčeku i želim ti da uživaš u mirnoj i zdravoj trudnoći :mama:

----------


## goodwitch

naravno čestitam i svim ostalim trudnicama- sa istom željom, da sve uživaju u mirnoj i zdravoj trudnoći  :Klap:

----------


## strategija

Konačno poduži niz pozitivnih beta! Neka se tako nastavi! Čestitam, cure!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

Gabi25, anddu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  samo školski do kraja!!! 

Sneki  :Heart: 
BB uživaj na GO

----------


## s_iva

Krasne vijesti! Nove trudnice, čekamo priče!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ljube

Beilana, pretpostavljam sa u protekle tri godine nisi bila niti u jednom stimuliranom postupku i da se nisi susrela sa apsurdom prošlog zakona (Milinovićevog),tada je bila praksa da liječnici uglavnom nisu ni pitali pacijentice koliko žele da im se transferira embrija i ako su od 3 js dobivena 3 embrija u pravilu su to i transferirali, tek kada se pokazala ogromna šteta takvog načina rada (višeplodne trudnoće sa lošim ishodima,fetalne redukcije) počelo se to i  mijenjati. I moje je pitanje zašto djetinjasto,zar nisu liječnici ti koji su educirani da o tome vode brigu?

----------


## žužy

čestitam svim friškim trudnicama!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

> čestitam na srčeku i želim ti da uživaš u mirnoj i zdravoj trudnoći


Goodwitch, tebi poseban  :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

*Gabi25*čestitam!!!!!

naravno i svima ostalima čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

čestitke svim novim trudnicama  :Very Happy: !

----------


## žužy

> Zbilja ne kuzim kak su vama uvijek i za sve krivi doktori i uvijek je kriv netko drugi. Djetinjasto


beilana,već sam bila spomenula,sad se ponavljam,nemamo sve internet,niti su sve žene na rodi(bar nije niti jedna od žena u mom užem krugu prija.)i večina od nas radi što joj doktor kaže,odnosno slušamo ga pozorno,na kraju krajeva on zna i zato smo kod njega,jel.ja u svom prvom postupku nisam znala ama baš ništa,bila sam nova novcata u svemu ovome,slušala sam doktora očiju širom otvorenih.oču reči da nije djetinjasto od žene ako se prepusti u ruke stručnjaku za njene probleme(odnosno njihove),sluša što joj savjetuje..kao što kaže ljube oni su ti educirani da vode brigu o nama.

----------


## Snekica

> Zbilja ne kuzim kak su vama uvijek i za sve krivi doktori i uvijek je kriv netko drugi. Djetinjasto


Po Milijevom zakonu ako si dobila 3js, od njih 3 zametka, bilo je ili vratiti sva 3 ili baciti onog kojeg ne želiš transferirati. Zamrzavanje zametaka nije bilo dozvoljeno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Zbilja ne kuzim kak su vama uvijek i za sve krivi doktori i uvijek je kriv netko drugi. Djetinjasto


Uvijek i za sve kriv netko drugi? Neznam na što ciljaš ali mislim da ti ova izjava totalno ne stoji.
Cure i ja smo napisali konkretno što mislimo da nije bilo uredu a da se događalo u ne tako dalekoj prošlosti, ali daleko od toga da ja sad dr. krivim recimo što osobno nisam zatrudnila ili ne znam što.
Mogu smatrati i smatram da su odgovorni za neke postupke i propuste, i ne razumijem zašto je grijeh o tome pričati. Ja ne idealiziram niti jednog doktora, svi su oni ljudi koji rade greške a neke greške se mogu izbjeći u budućnosti na način da se čovjek informira. A i ovaj je jedan način tog informiranja...

----------


## Gabi25

Evo budući da me BB tako lijepo najavila da se i ja javim- nakon 4 stimulirana postupka (ove prirodne i ne brojim) izgleda da smo konačno uspjeli, imamo jedno malo kuckavo srce :Heart: 
Postupak je bio u IVF centru, dobili smo 12js, sve oplođene, vraćena 2 8-stanična 3. dan i jedan se čvrsto primio.
Ja zapravo još ne vjerujem i ne znam kad ću početi, iza nas su 3 godine MPO-a i 5 godina ukupnog pokušavanja, svakakvih ishoda i ovo je sada prvi puta da imamo malo srčeko koje kuca... Strah je naravno ogroman, mislim da nikad neće prestati ali to je valjda sudbina nas IVF trudnica.

Svima želim puno sreće u kojoj god fazi jer ovo je borba koja nikad ne prestaje, pa čak i kad jednom zatrudnimo...

----------


## Snekica

> Po Milijevom zakonu ako si dobila 3js, od njih 3 zametka, bilo je ili vratiti sva 3 ili baciti onog kojeg ne želiš transferirati. Zamrzavanje zametaka *nije bilo dozvoljeno*!


Samo da se još nadovežem na svoj post, sve mi koje smo se našle u vrtlogu tog zakona, ispaštamo, a to samo mi koje smo to prošle najbolje znamo. Nažalost, iza nas je 3g neadekvatnog liječenja koje nam nitko neće nikad vratiti. A doktori su ti koji su tad stajali iza vrlog nam ministra, kao što sad stoje iza aktualnog ministra, i gaze svoju riječ od prije samo nekoliko mjeseci. Da, doktori su ti koji su krivi što se onda nisu borili za pacijente, već za svoju bijelu kutu. Ja svog izabranog doktora cijenim, ali ne dižem u nebesa. Ne dižem ni samu sebe, pa neću ni njega, uz svo dužno poštovanje. Greške se događaju, ali sve je ok dok se događaju nekom drugoj, jel'.

----------


## žužy

> Uvijek i za sve kriv netko drugi? Neznam na što ciljaš ali mislim da ti ova izjava totalno ne stoji.
> Cure i ja smo napisali konkretno što mislimo da nije bilo uredu a da se događalo u ne tako dalekoj prošlosti, ali daleko od toga da ja sad dr. krivim recimo što osobno nisam zatrudnila ili ne znam što.
> Mogu smatrati i smatram da su odgovorni za neke postupke i propuste, i ne razumijem zašto je grijeh o tome pričati. Ja ne idealiziram niti jednog doktora, svi su oni ljudi koji rade greške a neke greške se mogu izbjeći u budućnosti na način da se čovjek informira. A i ovaj je jedan način tog informiranja...


x

----------


## Moe

> ...konačno uspjeli, imamo jedno malo kuckavo srce


Preplavili su me pozitivni osjećaji, nježnost, sreća, ljubav  :Heart: 
Ma bravo, bit će sve ok, nakon toliko pokušaja, mora sve biti ok! Sretno!

----------


## milasova8

Gabi,andu jos jednom moram od srca cestitati na trudnoci :Smile:  napokon!! 
Uzivajte cure :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

anddu, jednom nogom prema izlasku, tako je pisalo, zar ne!? :Smile:  jako mi je drago zbog vas i zelim ti urednu trudnocu do kraja.  :Heart: 
gabi25, bravo, bravo, sretna sam zbog tebe
i mm vice iz kupaonice, cestitaj im!
sneki, ~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## beilana

I uvijek uvijek i uvijek price o zakonu. Jesam ga igdje spomenula? Ikako? Molim vas cure da ne pocinjete s tim temama. Podrzala sam j&d i stojim iza toga. Tema je bila njeno favoriziranje lijecnika kojeg ste sve blatile. I ja bi ga favorizirala i dizala u nebesa da mi je pomigao doci do t

----------


## mare41

ivica_k, specijalan pozdrav TM  :Smile: , navijamo i mi za vas, kad god da idete

----------


## LOTTOS

BB hvala na listi, ljiepo se je naci na takvoj  :Very Happy: 

Curke budite sretne i sa tih 12 JS , ja bi bila sretna da ih dobijem barem 5, eto ja nemogu ni u stimuliranom ni u prirodnom dobit vise od 2 JS,  tako da su mi sanse jako male, kao sto mi je i dr rekao, trebamo biti uporni i strpljivi, cak spominjao, da ono sto neke zene dobe u 2 mjeseca meni bi trebalo skoro 2god. neznam tocno oko cega je nastala zavrzlama ali eto samo par rijeci

Trdnice uzivajte
A mi cekalice nadam se i vjerujem da cemo i mi od slijedeceg mjeseca isto
 Danas eto 3DPT idem na pikicu  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibram za sve nas
Pusa

----------


## Lua

Čestitke novim trudnicama  :Klap:   :Very Happy: 

Curama u postupku i čekalicama bete sreeeeetno do neba  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

punkija je prosla ok, bolno, ali ok, dobili smo 10 jajnih stanica. mm je cekao 2 sata da se vidi dal ce morat na tesa, na kraju nije bilo potrebno. ujutro zovem da vidim koliko ih se oplodilo. jako sam zadovoljna, bolje nije moglo proci  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> punkija je prosla ok, bolno, ali ok, dobili smo 10 jajnih stanica. mm je cekao 2 sata da se vidi dal ce morat na tesa, na kraju nije bilo potrebno. ujutro zovem da vidim koliko ih se oplodilo. jako sam zadovoljna, bolje nije moglo proci


bravo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
ja bi "ubila" za 10js

----------


## LOTTOS

> bravo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
> ja bi "ubila" za 10js


He he he - a bome i jaaaa

----------


## Snekica

i ja... bubi bravo! sad za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

> anddu, jednom nogom prema izlasku, tako je pisalo, zar ne!? jako mi je drago zbog vas i zelim ti urednu trudnocu do kraja.


Da, ivica u pravu si. Ovo je trebao biti ako ne zadnji onda jedan od naših zadnjih postupaka. Bila sam na rubu snage i živaca, a posebno me ubila zadnja stimulacija u veljači kad smo dobili jedan jedini folikul i jednu jedinu js. Pa evo i naše priče - on teška oligoasthenoterato (dva, tri spermiograma bila i azoo), ja AMH 8,6, visok FSH, u stimulacijama dobijali od 1 do 3 js, na klomifenima isto, spermiji su se mislim brojali na prste. Iza nas 5 stimuliranih, tri klomifenska postupka, i 6 transfera. Sad ovaj zadnji, bingo dobili najviše js - čak 6, od čega 5 za oplodnju, tri oplođene, vraćene 3 dan. Kao što sam već napisala uhvatila se jedna mrvica čije smo titraje srca vidjeli ima dva dana. Želim vam svima ovakav scenarij čim prije.

----------


## bubekica

moram napomenuti da sam primila 10,5 gonala + 3 cetrotida, znaci ispada 1 js po gonalu, suludo.

----------


## LOTTOS

Anddu jako sam sretna zbog vas i svih koji su uspijeli
Pusa svima a posebno cekalicama bete

----------


## pirica

*anddu* tako je i meni sad ovo zadnji postupak

----------


## anddu

Onda ti pirice šaljem milijardu Alt Gr1 za uspjeh  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

anndi,Gabi presretna sam zbog vas! čestitam po ko zna koji put...
Gabi draga, razumijem tvoj strah ali pokušaj se opustiti i uživaj u trudnoći jer koliko god teška bila brzo prode.
bubi bravo za j.s.,vibram da se sve oplode

----------


## 123beba

pirica, tebi od srca želim da ovaj zadnji postupak bude i dobitni! 

Andu, gabi, čestitam!!!!!! Želim vam predivne trudnoće! 

Bubi, evo i ovdje da ti poželim odličan tulum u labu!

----------


## pirica

tnx cure, ne očekujem puno tj ne očekujem ništa, a jednom nogom sam skroz vani, jednom na pola...

----------


## 123beba

> tnx cure, ne očekujem puno tj ne očekujem ništa, a jednom nogom sam skroz vani, jednom na pola...


ja ipak držim fige da te te tvoje nožice odvedu među trudnice!  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Curke puno srece svima i puno cestitki i puno ~~~~~~~za sve sto je potrebno!    Moja beta danas 15dnt ako je transfer 0 -2750

----------


## matahari

Čestitke trudnicama!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Curke puno srece svima i puno cestitki i puno ~~~~~~~za sve sto je potrebno!    Moja beta danas 15dnt ako je transfer 0 -2750


Mrak beta  :Very Happy:   Čestitam

----------


## dea84

Gabi, iskrene čestitke. Samo hrabro dalje....

----------


## ambrosia

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  dobre vibrice svima u isčekivanju...

----------


## frka

prvo da i ovdje čestitam našim divnim trudnicama anddu i Gabi25  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školske trudnoće

beba, i tebi čestitke od  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje! 

nadam se da nisam koga previdjela pa još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!





> Al moram se osvrnuti na vracanje 3embrija zao mi je kaj nije dobro zavrsilo. Ne znam o kome se radi. Nije ni bitno. Ali i ta cura je inala jezik i mogla je reci da 3 ne zeli. Ja da sam isla molila bi da mi vrate 3 jer je veca vjerojatnost t, a sigurno nebi krivila doktora za los ishod. Ovdje se radi o tome da curu ocito poznajete s foruma i iz vas govore osjecaji i emocije, al  nitko nikome ne moze garantirati urednu trudnocu, bila ona s jednim, dva ili tri ploda, nazalost


 :Shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:   razmišljala sam da li da izignoriram ovaj post, ali jednostavno moram nešto napisati pa ću pokušati maksimalno ublažiti vlastitu reakciju i osjećaje koji su mi se javili kad sam ga pročitala... 
beilana, da sam ikada ovakvo nešto napisala, sada bi me bilo iskreno i duboko sram! aludirati na to da si je cura koja je izgubila troje djece sama kriva jer je, citiram, "imala jezik i mogla je reci da 3 ne zeli", po meni je šokantno i sramotno! a dr joj je, s njezinih 26, 27 godina, u 1. IVF-u vratio 3 embrija! i kako je to ona točno trebala znati da 3 ne želi?! tko ju je to trebao informirati i upozoriti na rizike višeplodne trudnoće nego sam dr?! možda psihijatar ili socijalni radnik (malo crnog humora)?
i imaš pravo - uopće nije bitno o kome se tu radi jer, tko god da je u pitanju, bitna je samo činjenica da je to strašna, strašna tragedija KOJA SE MOGLA IZBJEĆI! a odgovornost za tu tragediju sasvim sigurno nije na toj mladoj obitelji već na onima koji su ih doveli u taj položaj. zar stvarno misliš da svaki MPO pacijent ima ili mora imati pristup internetu i drugim resursima uz pomoć kojih bi se informirao o MPO-u?! zar misliš da svaki MPO pacijent PRIJE prvog postupka sam zna rizike i mogućnosti koje proizlaze iz MPO-a?! ne znam tko je tu naivan i, kako si se sama izrazila, "djetinjast"!
ne radi se tu o blaćenju dr-a već na ukazivanju na greške kako bi se iste u budućnosti izbjegle (osobno mi je stanoviti dr izuzetno simpatičan i smatram da je vrhunski stručnjak, ali je u nekim stvarima, u cilju veće uspješnosti i bogtepitaj čega još, itekako zastranio i nadam se da su ga neki događaji ipak potaknuli na drugačiju praksu. već sam nekoliko puta napisala da bih, zbog njihova znanja i uspješnosti, bez razmišljanja išla u postupak u tu kliniku (da imaju anesteziju jer sam punkciju na živo teže podnijela od poroda zbog slijepljenog jajnika punog priraslica), ALI POD MOJIM UVJETIMA - SET, hormoni štitnjače, prolaktin prije postupka i još neki detalji. i kamo sreće da svi MPO pacijenti posjeduju to znanje pa unaprijed znaju koji su njihovi uvjeti. ali realnost je itekako drugačija te je odgovornost za informiranje o postupcima i njihovim potencijalnim rizicima upravo na liječnicima).

na kraju se toplo nadam da Elena, Osijek ili bilo koji drugi roditelj koji je zbog liječničke greške i onog groznog zakona proživio takvu tragediju nije pročitao tvoj post...  :Sad:

----------


## J&D

> Mrak beta   Čestitam


Hvala ti draga

----------


## snupi

Čestitke novim trudnicama! Baš i je drago da vas je sve više.

----------


## milasova8

Bubekica- odlicno!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## MalaMa

čestitke svim trudnicama!!
puno ~~~~~~~~ čekalicama!

----------


## 2hope

*J&D* lijepa beta
*Gabi25* prekrasne vijesti, draga sjećam te se iz Mb...razumijem te, također se sjećam tog straha...samo hrabro dalje
*Anddu* čestitam, samo hrabro dalje
Svim pikalicama i čekalicama sretno

----------


## nana0501

Cure cedtitam novim trudnicama
Bubi super za puno stanica
Ja ppolako gubim zivce sa mojim ginom u  utorak  idem na kontrolu i ako se nr dogivorimo mjenjm ga ovo je besmisleno vise svaki put mi pise po jednu kutiju utrica i ja svaka 4 dana teebam zvat da mi puse opet i ic u ljekarnu

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke trudnicama i puno sreće svima!

----------


## Konfuzija

*anddu*, kakvu si stimulaciju imala ovoga puta?

----------


## Konfuzija

*Frka*, potpisujem. (Osim onog da mi je simpatičan, još ga nisam bila vidjeti.  :Smile: )

----------


## anddu

> *anddu*, kakvu si stimulaciju imala ovoga puta?


decapeptyl od prvog dc., menopuri 3 komada dnevno od 2 dc. do štoperice

----------


## 123beba

Frka, potpisujem! Ja sam sada u svom prvom postupku no kada smo se pripremali za prvi postupak još po starom zakonu imala sam stav da želim da mi vrate 3 i ne, nitko mi nije ništa posebno pričao o rizicima.  Da je zakon neizmjenjen ja bih sada vjerovatno imala vraćena 3 zametka... Ja osobno mislim da ljudi trebaju biti donekle informirani, no ne u toj mjeri da se od naš očekuje da baš sve saznamo i razumijemo sami bez liječničke konzultacije...

----------


## bubekica

zadnjih par dana se dosta prica o broju vracenih zametaka, broju oplodjenih jajnih stanica i sl. pa imam potrebu podijeliti svoje jutrosnje iskustvo s vv. znaci nakon same punkcije mi je receno (jos u sali) da smo dobili 10 jajnih stanica i doktorica me na licu mjesta pitala imam li posebnih zelja s obzirom na smrzavanje/oplodnju. rekla je da ona preporuca oplodnju svih 10 s obzirom na muzev nalaz i da je upoznata da podrzavam smrzavanje embrija. kasnije smo suprug i ja potpisali koliko je oocita aspirirano, da se slazemo da se sve oplodjuju, da se slazemo sa smrzavanjem zametaka i da zelimo da nam se vrate 2 embrija. svaku od tih stavki je doktorica jos jednom prosla s nama.

----------


## Snekica

> znaci nakon same punkcije mi je receno (jos u sali) da smo dobili 10 jajnih stanica i doktorica me na licu mjesta pitala imam li posebnih zelja s obzirom na smrzavanje/oplodnju. rekla je da ona preporuca oplodnju svih 10 s obzirom na muzev nalaz i da je upoznata da podrzavam smrzavanje embrija. kasnije smo suprug i ja potpisali koliko je oocita aspirirano, da se slazemo da se sve oplodjuju, da se slazemo sa smrzavanjem zametaka i da zelimo da nam se vrate 2 embrija. *svaku od tih stavki je doktorica jos jednom prosla s nama*.


E to se traži! Razgovor s pacijentima, objašnjenje ako nekome nije nešto jasno, a ne da se podrazumijeva da pacijent mora sam sve tražiti, pitati, naučiti prije postupka.

----------


## 123beba

I sa nama je dr. A. prošao te stavke i još naglasio da sve od toga možemo i mijenjati ako želimo. Stvarno je bio super...

----------


## Konfuzija

> decapeptyl od prvog dc., menopuri 3 komada dnevno od 2 dc. do štoperice


Hvala na odgovoru. Slažem si križaljkice za neke buduće postupke.  :Wink:

----------


## corinaII

ajme koliko lipih vjesti i velikih beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..............čestitam svima od srca :Heart:  

veselo je veselo neka se tako nastavi i u ovom mjesecu.

Evo ja sam od danas opet pikalica na gonalima.........

----------


## Mali Mimi

J&D čestitam još jednom
Bubekica bit će i kod tebe lijepih embrijića
corina sretno u postupku
i svima ostalima za sve što trebaju~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

Anddu, Gabu25 konacni smo i to docekali!!! 
Zelim vam mirnu i skolsku trudnocu do kraja ~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

I veeeeliki potpis na frku!!
Da, doktori su najodgovorniji, njihova je duznost informirati nas o prednostima i rizicima svega.
Oni su strucnjaci, i trebali bi znati bolje od nas. 
Nije obavezno visiti na rodi i netu prije ivf-a...
Pitam se kako bi bilo da je u pitanju, npr. neurolog, a ne reproduktivac....

----------


## Mojca

anndu, Gabi! 
 :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
Želim vam mirne i bezbrižne trudnoće. 

Bubekica, lijepa brojka!  :Very Happy:  
Za tulum u labu!  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> Evo budući da me BB tako lijepo najavila da se i ja javim- nakon 4 stimulirana postupka (ove prirodne i ne brojim) izgleda da smo konačno uspjeli, imamo jedno malo kuckavo srce
> Postupak je bio u IVF centru, dobili smo 12js, sve oplođene, vraćena 2 8-stanična 3. dan i jedan se čvrsto primio.
> Ja zapravo još ne vjerujem i ne znam kad ću početi, iza nas su 3 godine MPO-a i 5 godina ukupnog pokušavanja, svakakvih ishoda i ovo je sada prvi puta da imamo malo srčeko koje kuca... Strah je naravno ogroman, mislim da nikad neće prestati ali to je valjda sudbina nas IVF trudnica.
> 
> Svima želim puno sreće u kojoj god fazi jer ovo je borba koja nikad ne prestaje, pa čak i kad jednom zatrudnimo...



Draga moja Gabi jako me obradovala tvoja vijest  i čestitam tebi i TM od srca  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da cijela trudnoća bude školska. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svim novim trudnicama iskreno čestitam. :Very Happy:

----------


## Any

Vecer cure... Evo da se javim na brzinu... Mi smo sada dosli iz hitne ovdje kod mene, jer sam otvarajuci stopericu shvatila da ona ne dolazi sa spricom, pa smo to obavili na hitnoj... Ali i to je iza nas... I tocno na vrijeme pa sam mirna... Bar znam da je strucno obavljeno...

Da li netko zna u koliko dr L obicno radi punkcije ako mi je stoperica u 23h? 34 sata bi bilo nedjelja 9ujutro a 36 sati 11 ujutro.. Rekao nam je da dodjemo u 8 zbog uzorka sjemena... Ja si pokusavam istempirati neke tablete za bolove pa zato pitam... Da mi se ne istrosi djelovanje tableta prije punkcije... Pa ako netko zna...

A od ostaloga, moram reci da sam dugo i jako lijepo popricala sa doktorom, da smo razgovarali o rizicima SETa da mi je spomenuo neke studije koje sam i ja citala... I eto sve je dogovoreno... Jedini velikirizik je da nemamo blastica uopce, ali jedna je vrlo vjerojatna pa bar to... Stojim sada iza svoje odluke ito mi je najbitnije, ali da ce mi tih 5 dana biti ludo mogu si zamisliti...

Za sada ipak fokusiram se na sto brzu i bezbolniju punkciju (iako sumnjam, predpostavljam da cu se napatiti jer mi je jedanjajnik zavucen, a na njemu ih je vise, tako da me ceka svasta unedjelju...uh)

----------


## J&D

Bravo any, rekla sam ti da se neces razocarati sto se dr-a tice! Sto se tice punkcije ne sekiraj se ja imam i maternicu zabacenu i negdje tamo iza jajnike, i boli, ali nije nista tako strasno, kao zub ono jako kad boli ali samo 5 min! Kod dr-a su uglavnom punkcije izmedu 10 i 11, ali kad dodete, biti ce vjerovatno guzva, kazes da ti najavi kad da uzmes tablete, i onda on kad izlazi ti kaze, a mene je cak cekao da pocnu djelovati!

----------


## Any

*J&D*ti si mi nepresusan izvor savrsenih informacija!! Hvala draga, bas si mi jako pomogla, znaci izmedju 10-11 i jos ga pitam da mi najavi... Dobro idem sada mirno spavati... Operirala sam krajnike lani i taj je oporaak bio prepre bolan i prepre gadan a trajao je 14 dana i to uzasnih bolova, valjda mogu 10min izdrzati... Valjda... Uh...

Hvala ti!!  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Nista drzi mi se... Zato smo tu! Ako si u nedjelju na punkciji... Vidimo se!

----------


## M@tt

Gabi, anddu čestitam vam od srca!!!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

vidim da svi još spavate snovima pravednika...pa ja krmeljava kuham čaj, cappuchino, a za posebne ovisnike  :Coffee: 



odmorite za vikend i onda u nove radne pobjede!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
posluzite se  :Coffee:  i vibricama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sam od zore budna, zvala sad lab, idemo na blastociste, transfer u srijedu, 5. dan. curka nije htjela rec koliko ih je tocno oplodjeno, samo je rekla - vise od 5  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Gabi,anddu čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Anddu nadam se da će sad u Vg krenuti sve curke tvojim stopama  :Smile: 

J&D super beta!

----------


## ARIANM

Tetadoktor baš mi treba jedna fina kavica,hvala.

Bubekica šaljem tisuću ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji ishod!

----------


## Any

Bubekica to su odlicne vijesti!! Kada je transfer onda? Sorry nisam pohvatala?

Ja isto budna od zore... Malo me punkcija sutra brine, malo sam umorna od silinh putovanja i uzbudjenja, a malo me i stoperica prodrmala... Zaboravila sam da je logicno da se osjecam trudno poslje stoperice, pa me i to iznenadilo...

----------


## lola32

Any nedjeljom nije tolika gužva kod dr. pa računaj(zbog tableta) da ćeš brzo doći na red.
Ja sam bila prije 2 nedjelje i već prije 9 sam bila gotova.
Sretno!

----------


## mare41

jutros dupla kava, hvala cure! bubek, super vijesti! Any, sretno na punkciji!
Sretno Čehinjama, koje su ovaj vikend u postupcima!

----------


## dino84

Samo da prijavim da sam od danas pikalica. Od 1 dc decapeptyl i od 3 dc 2 gonala. I nadamo se najboljem  :Smile: 
Velike čestitke svim trudnicama i želim vam mirnu trudnoću do kraja!

bubekica, ovaj tvoj scenarij stvarno lijepo zvuči. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

Ahoj! Prvo,dobre  vibre svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pitam na krivom mjestu znam, ali ti vidim aktivnost pa se nadam da će me netko prosvijetliti. Nakon 5 gonala f ( 150, tj. 2 ampule )i jednog cetrotidea ( kratki protokol) imam ovulacijski iscjedak + bolovi u jajnicima. Jel to normalno? Bojim se da mi nešto tu ne presazrije....

----------


## bubekica

*Runa* ja sam prvi gonal primila u srijedu (primala 1,5 ampulu dnevno), a u nedjelju navecer je krenuo ovulacijski isjedak. u ponedjeljak je doktor dodao cetrotide i gonale smanjio na jednu ampulu, to sam uzimala do srijede kad sam navecer primila stopericu. nista nije popucalo ni presazrilo, iako sam se bojala tog scenarija. mozda imas puno folikula pa ti estradiol divlja, mene su cak i cicke pocele boljeti malo nakon pojave ovulacijskog iscjetka. i bole jos uvijek. sretno!

----------


## Runa

Hvala, bubekica.  :Smile:  ja idem u maribor na uzv tek u ponedjeljak. Misliš da do tada neće biti nikakve frke? To mi se čini dugoooo, a ne mogu ih zvati preko vikenda da se konzultiram. Valjda će cetrotide to umiriti.

----------


## ježić

bubekica, lijepe vijesti iz laba! Sretno na transferu! 

Any, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu i uspješnu punkciju!

dino84, sretno s pikanjem!

Snekice, nadam se da ste ulovili stanicu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Any

*runa* tako je i meni bilo, i eto sve je ok... I mene su cike boljele... Ugl rekla sam doku da se osjecam super plodno kao da de O svaki cas i rekao je da je normalno to... To mi je bilo na 8dc, a eto na 11dc dobila stopericu... Ako ides u pon na uzv po meni mozes biti mirna  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Runa znači tebi je već 5.dan ciklusa krenuo iscjedak? Normalno je da jajnici bole od stimulacije jedino me čudi iscjedak tako rano. No mislim da nemoraš previše brinuti ja stvarno nisam nikad čula da je netko imao na 1. UZV to bio 7,8 dan O. Meni isto krene iscjedak 4,5 dana prije ovulacije.
A šta cetrotide si isto daješ od 3. dana c.?

----------


## Runa

Uh, hvala  *Any*. Sjedim i čekam baš ovakvu vijest. Ja inače ovuliram ko luda, a ovo sad  :Joggler:  Prsa me bole uvijek jer imam mastopatiju od davnina. Jajnici me rasturaju ubitačno. Vjerujem da će do pon biti sve ok, a možda odradim i raniju punkciju. Ne znam da ću do 10.11. tak izdržati. Hvala cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Runa

*Mala Mimi*, ja inače imam malo ranije ovulacije, rekla sam prof, ali nije nešto reagirao. Cetrotide tek od petog dana, a ja zapravo već 4./5. sluzavim. Po mojem, trebala sam slabiju stimulaciju i ranije cetrotide. Ali, ne znaš, prvi put. Bit će valjda ok.

----------


## Runa

aha, da , da se ispravim. Ne peti dan ciklusa, nego peti dan stimulacije. A ako računamo da sam 24. 10. popila zadnju pilulu, a 29. 10. krenula s gonalima, onda 9./ 10. dan ciklusa? hm. možda pojma nemam.

----------


## Mali Mimi

onda je tebi 1. UZV tek 10.d.c.?
Nema ti veze jačina stimulacija sa danom ovulacije. Imala bi samo manje folikula da su ti dane manje doze ništa drugo, ne bi se ubrzala ovulacija.
Inače stimulirani kojem prethode pilule su skroz drugačiji nego prirodni ciklusi

----------


## frka

bubekica, super za blastice! bit će tu lijepih embrijića ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Any ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bržu punkciju!

dino i Runa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne postupke!

ma svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> jutro svima!
> posluzite se  i vibricama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ja sam od zore budna, zvala sad lab, idemo na blastociste, transfer u srijedu, 5. dan. curka nije htjela rec koliko ih je tocno oplodjeno, samo je rekla - vise od 5


sretno bubekica!

nikako ne razumijem i ne mogu shvatiti zašto ti nisu rekli točan borj oplođenih j. s.? za tebe i tm to je jako, jako bitna informacija. meni to izgleda kao da se netko hoće poigrati sa vama dječjim izjavama tipa-neću ti reći, ali više ih je od 5 oplođenih. 

sigurna sam u dvije stvari:
1) vama nije do igre ni zezanja
2) *vi imate pravo ne sve informacije o tijeku vašeg postupka*

hoće li vam  reći prilikom transfera koliko je bilo oplođenih?

----------


## bubekica

reci ce nam sve u srijedu. ma iskreno - mislim da ispred sebe nema taj podatak nego podatak o tome da se ide na blastociste i da dodjemo u srijedu, a ocito se ta odluka donosi na temelju -vise od 5 oplodjenih, pa je biologinja isla unazad, imamo to rijesenje, pa iz toga izvlacimo podatak na temelju kojeg smo dosli do rjesenja. ni meni se to ne svidja, inzistirat cu na tome da mi u srijedu kazu sve. krivo sam se izrazila, umjesto "nije htjela" je trebalo pisati "nije znala".

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubekice želim ti najludji tulum u labu i da dobiješ što više dobrih mrvica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Curke svima od srca ~~~~~~~ za sve moguce sta vam treba

----------


## tetadoktor

> Bubekice želim ti najludji tulum u labu i da dobiješ što više dobrih mrvica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



potpisujem

----------


## nana0501

Ni meni na sd na telefon tehnicarka nije mogla rec koliko ih je nego samo kad da dodem na transfer a kad sam pitala ispricala se i rekla da tu info moze dati biologica a nje nije bilo tako da su nam na ttansferu sve lijepo objasnili. Uglavnom sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

kao prvo, čestitke svim friškim trudnicama i ponosnim vlasnicama lijepih plusića.
Uživajte cure...došlo je i vaše vrijeme.
A tužnicama šaljem puse tješilice...

A ja bi trebala jednu malu pomoć od vas. Trebala bi si danas piknut 3 gonala. Imam 2 pena sa po jednom dozom u svakoj ampuli i jedan običan gonal.
Jel mislite da bi ja mogla nekako te gonale iz pen-ova ušpricat u onu običnu špricu od gonala i s tim onda razrjediti jednu tableticu gonala?
Nekak mi se ne da baš tri puta pikat...ak baš nije potrebno.
Nadam se da ste skužile kaj je pisac htio reći
hvala na pomoći

----------


## strategija

Ni u Petrovoj nikad nisu htjeli telefonski o broju oplođenih. Kažu ti samo kad da dođeš na transfer i onda sve saznaš. 
Bab neznam za pen ali ti šaljem milion ~~~~~

----------


## Runa

> onda je tebi 1. UZV tek 10.d.c.?
> Nema ti veze jačina stimulacija sa danom ovulacije. Imala bi samo manje folikula da su ti dane manje doze ništa drugo, ne bi se ubrzala ovulacija.
> Inače stimulirani kojem prethode pilule su skroz drugačiji nego prirodni ciklusi


da, zapravo kužim. Ne znam puno, ovo mi je prvi ivf. Prva folikulometrija 11. dan ako sam dobro izbrojala.

Sretno svim curama!

----------


## nana0501

Bab mozes usrcaj i otopi tableticu i sve na kraju u jednu sspricu navuci

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Draga moja Gabi jako me obradovala tvoja vijest  i čestitam tebi i TM od srca  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da cijela trudnoća bude školska.
> 
> Svim novim trudnicama iskreno čestitam.


X :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Bubekica,odlicno :Smile: 
Meni isto nisu htjeli reci preko telefona koliko ih se oplodilo,samo su reklui imate vise oplodenih,nazovite sutra jos da vidimo tocno koji dan ce biti transfer..i na transferu ti sve kazu..
Bolje da ni ne znas brojke prije,barem meni..mene je na transferu pogodilo kad mi je rekao,da od 7 oplodenih,cak 5 je stalo s razvojem..pa si mislim bolje da ni to nisam znala..a s druge strane,nadam se da au ove dvije dobitne sto su se izborile do blastica..
Bubekica,navijam za srijedu :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> kao prvo, čestitke svim friškim trudnicama i ponosnim vlasnicama lijepih plusića.
> Uživajte cure...došlo je i vaše vrijeme.
> A tužnicama šaljem puse tješilice...
> 
> A ja bi trebala jednu malu pomoć od vas. Trebala bi si danas piknut 3 gonala. Imam 2 pena sa po jednom dozom u svakoj ampuli i jedan običan gonal.
> Jel mislite da bi ja mogla nekako te gonale iz pen-ova ušpricat u onu običnu špricu od gonala i s tim onda razrjediti jednu tableticu gonala?
> Nekak mi se ne da baš tri puta pikat...ak baš nije potrebno.
> Nadam se da ste skužile kaj je pisac htio reći
> hvala na pomoći


Ooo, Bab, pikalice! Nadam se da si dobro smućkala i da se nisi morala 3 puta bosti. A i da jesi, šta je to za takvu hrabricu. :Wink: 
Nek je sa srećom i da konačno bude zadnji postupak!  :Kiss:

----------


## Argente

bubekice, odlično! Znači izbjegla si HS, dobar posao je dr. odradio ~~~~~~ za srijedu

----------


## bubekica

*Any* ~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju sutra!
*dino84, Bab* ~~~~~ za uspjesnu stimulaciju i lijepe folikulice!
*Runa*ne brini, bit ce sve ok u ponedjeljak!  :Love: 
*Argente* nadam se da necu imat problema s HS, vidjet cemo nakon transfera. slazem prazne boce isosporta (razrijedjujem ga vodom jer mi je presladak) i nadam se najboljem. 
*milasova, tetadoktor, bubimitika, Inesz, frka, ježić, mare* hvala na vibricama  :Kiss:

----------


## Runa

> *Any* ~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju sutra!
> *dino84, Bab* ~~~~~ za uspjesnu stimulaciju i lijepe folikulice!
> *Runa*ne brini, bit ce sve ok u ponedjeljak! 
> *Argente* nadam se da necu imat problema s HS, vidjet cemo nakon transfera. slazem prazne boce isosporta (razrijedjujem ga vodom jer mi je presladak) i nadam se najboljem. 
> *milasova, tetadoktor, bubimitika, Inesz, frka, ježić, mare* hvala na vibricama


Ma tako nekako i ja potpisujem. Transfer srijeda! Čovječe, i ja jedva čekam tvoju srijedu  :Smile: 

A, Any, samo hrabro. Nek bude brzo i uspješno.   :Smile:

----------


## Bab

thx nana...uspjela sam nekaj izmajmunirat :Kiss: 

ježiću, i ja se iskreno nadam da je zadnji...ovaj put sam totalno bezvoljna...uopće ne kužim zakaj...sve me živcira; i pikanje i odlasci na uzv-ove...i nervozna sam zbog punkcije...ko da ih nisam 11 prošla do sad. Prošla je točno godinu dana od zadnje punkcije...valjda zbog svega šti se prošli put desilo...ne znam...samo jedva čekam da sve prođe...pa kako god bude bilo.

Bubekice...AltGr+1 za uspješan et i za lijepe smrzliće.

Nadam se da će se ovaj lijepi niz trudnoća nastaviti...baš je krasno bilo čitati naš forum ovih dana...moram priznat da sam malo i zavidna na vašoj sreći...ali onako pozitivno.

Aj pusa svima...

----------


## 123beba

Bubekica i runa su to tako lijepo napisale pa se ja švercam i potpisujem  :Smile: 

Bubekica, za transfer  :fige:

----------


## milasova8

Bab~~~~~~~~~ milijon vibrica za dobitan postupak

----------


## mimi81

Bab, Snekica ~~~~~~! I svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Svima kojima treba~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

ima netko ideju od cega su mi nabori na pupku crveni kao da je krv ispod koze?

----------


## Mojca

Bab, Snekica ~~~~~ od srca!

Bubekica, ne znam odgovor na pitanje, ali sam se došla poveseliti vijestima iz laba.  :Smile:

----------


## anabela1

Ne bih ti znala ni ja reći od čega je ali sam ih ja redovito imala nakon punkcije , s time da bi kasnije poplavili, poljubičastili. Pitala doktora A. što bi to moglo biti ali ni on mi nije znao reći, u pravilu bi nestajali za nekih 10-tak dana.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za postupak, tako se i ja osjećam (došlo do zasićenja), gdje si u postupku?

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima! 
*anabela1* hvala na odgovoru, utjesila si me puno. zabrinula sam se sinoc kad sam to vidjela, ocito je to nesto uobicajeno. spomenut cu doktoru na transferu.
*snekica* ima li novosti?
svima puno altGr+1!

----------


## Any

punkcija prosla!!!! nije bilo strasno, malo pred kraj zaboljelo i to je to... sad sam si vec super ko nova  :Smile:  malo jajnici zatezu!

imamo 10 odlicnoh stanica!!! jupiiiii :D

----------


## željkica

Any, bravo  :Very Happy:  sretno dalje!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Po Milijevom zakonu ako si dobila 3js, od njih 3 zametka, bilo je ili vratiti sva 3 ili baciti onog kojeg ne želiš transferirati. Zamrzavanje zametaka nije bilo dozvoljeno!


mene zanima  ,  sada  po novom zakonu  se ne vracaju vise   3  zametka  ?  
koliko onda vracaju  ?  1 ili 2  ?  ili pitaju  i ostalo  zamrznu
zanima  me jer  idem po  novom zakonu  a  prije  , po starom  zakonu , me nisu nikad  pitali  koliko da mi  vrate  zametaka,  2x  su mi vracali po  3

----------


## Runa

ohoho, *Any*, pa ti se ne šališ!  :Wink: 

Suepr vijest!  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitam novim trudnicama  :Smile:  
i onima koji su blizu da postanu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Bab ,corina,  snekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno !!

----------


## milasova8

Sada vracaju 2 zametka...a zamrzavaju samo stadij blaatociste..
Mozesti traziti da ti vrate 1 zametak,a ostalo zamrznu(naravno,ako su blastociste)

----------


## J&D

Bravo any, jesam ti fino rekla da ce sve biti uredu i da ce dr to brzo odraditi! Mi smo bili na ultrazvuku imamo jednog miša u buši, kaže dr. Da je na savrsenom mjestu i da se za sada idlicno razvija, za sedam dana idemo cuti srceko! Zvanicno smo 5 tjedana trudni! Dr. Se veselio sa nama izgrlio izljubio, i bas smo sretni , donjeli smo i slikice doma.,..... Bas smo si super!

----------


## željkica

J&D,  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

drage moje,evo moje 1.Liste,nemojte mi zamjeriti ako sam nešto propustila..
gledala sam po klinikama i ovo je rezultat..

Sneki41,strijelac,hrki-šaljem vam zagrljaj utjehe..doći će jednom Rode,držite se cure... :Sad: 

Svvima u postupku,u bilo kojoj fazi šaljem hrpu vibri za dobitne postupke :Smile: 

Molim Vas ,ispravite me ako vidite propust ili grešku da "apdejtam" listu :Smile: 
SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (7)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (11) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF - pozitivan test, ~~~~ za betu
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Donkey, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 

5.11. 123beba, VV, 1. IVF
7.11. Bubimitka81, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)
7.11. hrki, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 2xIVF)
7.11. inesica_85, Poliklinika Podobnika, 1. IVF 
7.11. La-tica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI 
12.11. milasova8, Petrova, 1.IVF
14.11. LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)
14.11.  ajma, CITO,  AIH 
15.11.  bubaba, FIRULE,  AIH
             Rose, PRAG IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET);
             Srecha, IVF Centar , 1.IVF
   18.11. mravak, (nakon 4xICSI)


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Richy, VV , 2xIVF;   bubekica, VV, 1. ICSI;     Heli , Prag,IVF ;    Snekica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 10xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) –
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
;
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
inada, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Runa, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; 2hope, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET); pirica, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 2xIVF, 4xIVF/ICSI); marijakr, PFC Prag, IVF; mimi81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu);  corinaII, Cito,IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF,1xICSI/IVF, 2xsekundarni; crvenkapica77,Cito,IVF (nakon 3xIVF); dino84, Ri, (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF); Nana Mo, Mb,IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) ; DaBaR, Ri, 1.IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
jejja, Ri, 1. AIH; sirena28, Petrova, 1. AIH; Cassie (Prag, Pronatal); 

 ON-GO  10./11. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH
Anabanana (Cito) 
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI) 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); 
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu;
Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
Mare O., Vinogradska, 1. IVF; 
Mayica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
pirica  (VG), 8xIVF
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF); 
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  
snupi (Petrova, IVF, nakon 1xIVF); 
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); 
Suzy.s, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 


12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), xena.mbk (Cito), kismet, PFC Prag; Muma, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH);
01/2013: Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); bubaba (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova); libcaa

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
 aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Evelyn73, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP,, phiphy, Piki, pilek, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a, tikki, Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zl

----------


## bubekica

*milasova*  :Klap:  bravo!
kako se osjecas?
*J&D* divno!
*Any* super!
*123beba* cekam lijepu brojcicu sutra!
ja vec ludim od sarafljenja u jajnicima, kad ce to prestat? pa nije bas da sam imala 30 oocita  :gaah:

----------


## milasova8

Osjecam se normalno,kao da nisam u postupku..nemam " simptoma".. Samo osjecam uzasnu bol u donjem.djelu leda..bas boli..
Bubekica,proci ce ti..tak je i meni bilo..

----------


## tikki

*Bubekica*, krasno za blastice ~~~~~~~ za transfer i dalje, naravno  :Wink: 
*Milasova*, hvala za listu,u idućoj mozes mene ubaciti u čekalice 2/2013 u Petrovoj (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI, 1xsec, 1xFET)... joj sad kad sam sve ovo u zagradi napisala djeluje baš podugačko  :Sad:  
Nego, ja ti od srca ~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu. Još malo  :Smile: 
*Bab*, draga, znas i sama da mi je najveca zelja da ti je ovo zadnji postupak (za bebu br. 1 (ili 1. i 2.  :Wink:  ). Sretno!!!!
*J&D* divne vijesti! Bravo  :Zaljubljen: 
*123beba* ~~~~~~~ za betu sutra!

*Crvenkapica*, u pravilu se vračaju najviše 2 zametka, ali u određenim slučajevima (broj postupaka, diagnoze, godine) dozvoljeno je vratiti tri zametka, što je prepušteno na odluku doktora (u dogovoru s parom, pretpostavljam). Meni su u zadnjem postupku vratili tri zametka (išla sam po novom zakonu).

Puse svima!

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutro svima!!!!
Evo ja ću vam ovako s posla pristavit finu kavicu i čajek,a našo bi se i pokoji kolačić  :Smile: 

Milasova lista je  :Naklon:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Arianm hvala na kavici  :Smile: 

Milasova za listu  :Naklon:

----------


## Any

Jutro curke... Ja prespavala jucerasnji dan i noc i sve... Sad me malo zatezu janici, ali ok sam...

Recite mi koja je procedura za doci na listu? Mi sada cekamo transfer...

Nadam se da ste sve dobro i saljem puno dobrih vibrica svima kojima trebaju  :Smile: 


*J&D* hvala ti draga na ohrabrenju prije punkcije smirila si me i bas razveselila  :Smile:  cestitke na trudnoci jos jednom! Bas ste mi slatki par ti i tm  :Smile:

----------


## sirena28

Jučer obavljena inseminacija. Bio jedan folikul... 
Beta 19.11.2012. 

Ko će to dočekati??  :Shock: 

Curke, svima koje su u postupku, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~, onima koje čekaju betu, ~~~~~ za plusić, onima koje čekaju postupak strpljenje - a svima skupa - puuuuno sreće!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

*Kava? može ... iako sam odavno budna pa za te koji su dugo već budne i one koje mogu.... nudim forumsku rakijcu*  :pivo: 

*Lista trudnica impresivna kroz protekla dva mjeseca.... već sam se neko vrijeme bila zabrinula za nju.... cure, sretno u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## tetadoktor

meni prvo treba jedna zglobna da me zgrije pa onda  :Coffee:  uz dobro drustvo

svima saljem more AltGr+1 za sto god vam treba i s nestrpljenjem ocekujem javljanje 123bebe  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moje odbrojavanje gotovo, stigla M.. Tako sam tužna, ni prvi put nije bilo ni blizu ovome.. Boli za poluditi...  :Sad:

----------


## Loly

[QUOTE=Bubimitka81;2264974]Moje odbrojavanje gotovo, stigla M.. Tako sam tužna, ni prvi put nije bilo ni blizu ovome.. Boli za poluditi...  :Sad: [/QUOT
Žao mi je draga  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

bubi, strašno mi je žao, nadam se da imate plan za dalje, jer planovi liječe...
inače stvarno nisam za te jutarnje kostobolje, al sad bi rado- da mogu, drmnula jednu za bubi, ne za tugu nego za uspješni slijedeći postupak!

----------


## Loly

> Moje odbrojavanje gotovo, stigla M.. Tako sam tužna, ni prvi put nije bilo ni blizu ovome.. Boli za poluditi...


Draga žao mi je, isplači se i odtuguj  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

bubimitka žao mi je!
tikki, mi maratonke imamo poduži potpis  :Sad:  sve se razmišljam kako bi ga uklonila i ostavila samo ovaj citat)
mi nismo imali punkciju jer je folikul puknuo na 9dc! strava brzo! ali idemo odmah u stimulaciju tako da za 14.11. krećem sa stimulacijom dugi protokol dec+menopuri. Moram priznati da mi je skoro pa i bilo drago jer me bila živa frka za punkciju. Nikad kao do sad.

----------


## ARIANM

Bubimitka jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Moe

> Moje odbrojavanje gotovo, stigla M.. Tako sam tužna, ni prvi put nije bilo ni blizu ovome.. Boli za poluditi...


Baš mi je žao  :Love: 
Želim da što prije prikupiš snage za dalje!

----------


## Snekica

Tko je za coffie?

----------


## J&D

> Jutro curke... Ja prespavala jucerasnji dan i noc i sve... Sad me malo zatezu janici, ali ok sam...
> 
> Recite mi koja je procedura za doci na listu? Mi sada cekamo transfer...
> 
> Nadam se da ste sve dobro i saljem puno dobrih vibrica svima kojima trebaju 
> 
> 
> *J&D* hvala ti draga na ohrabrenju prije punkcije smirila si me i bas razveselila  cestitke na trudnoci jos jednom! Bas ste mi slatki par ti i tm


Joj hvala any.... Nadam se da sam sa svojim objasnjavanjem bila blizu  :Smile:  doktor je stvarno brz i max njezan,uglavnom drzim fige da bude puuuno smrzlica! 
Zatezanje ce jos trajati neko vrijeme... Ali svaki dan sve manje i manje! Pa ce nestati do pozitivne bete!  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

Cure, hvala vam na vibricama! Izgleda da su uspjele... Moja beta danas je 1552! :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> Moje odbrojavanje gotovo, stigla M.. Tako sam tužna, ni prvi put nije bilo ni blizu ovome.. Boli za poluditi...


Bubi, tako mi je žao... Tek sam sad vidjela...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*bubimitika* zao mi je.  :Love: 
*snekica* malo ste mi daleko, ja cekam neku zagrebacku.
*123beba* predivno, cestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## J&D

Beba od srca ti zelim cestitati, i zazeliti sto mirniju trudnocu!

----------


## J&D

Bubekica, vec sam ti pisala na drugoj temi, strasno mi je zao, ne mogu ti ni opisati koliko!

----------


## Loly

*123beba*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

123beba čestitke!!! 
bubi, ja sam za kavu potegla do zg

----------


## anddu

bubi  :Love: 

beba  :Very Happy:

----------


## Any

*bubimitika* jako mi je zao draga... Uh... 

*123beba* predivna brojka, cestitam ti od srca, i zelim ti lijepih 9mj  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

123beba čestitam!!!!!

----------


## J&D

> Bubekica, vec sam ti pisala na drugoj temi, strasno mi je zao, ne mogu ti ni opisati koliko!


Htjela sam napisati bubimitka!! Valjda poblesavila od mucnina! Oprostite i jedna i druga... Mislila sam svakako na bubimitku! Evo jos jednom moje isprike

----------


## Anja&ja

Juuuuhhhhhhhuuuuuu 123 beba ! Čestitam !

----------


## bubekica

> Htjela sam napisati bubimitka!! Valjda poblesavila od mucnina! Oprostite i jedna i druga... Mislila sam svakako na bubimitku! Evo jos jednom moje isprike


draga, sve oprosteno!  :Kiss:  posalji malo trudnicke prasine!

----------


## J&D

> draga, sve oprosteno!  posalji malo trudnicke prasine!


********************************************* evoga to su one čestice koje vidimo kad sunce ude kroz prozor! Znaci zelim vam svima puuuno puuuuno sunca i prašine ove trudnicke.... Ne one koju morate cistiti! Nadam se da cete se sve sto prije zaraziti!

----------


## hrki

123beba čestitam ti i ovdje,bravoo!
Curke moje ništa od ovog postupka beta je kako sam i očekivala 0.Ali ono što me u ovom trenutku veseli je dogovor sa dr.A da u 1/2013 krećemo u novi postupak sa smrzlićima.

----------


## J&D

Evo i ovdje hrki da ti napisem da mi je jako zao i hrabro dalje

----------


## bubekica

*hrki*  :Love:  do sijecnja ce vrijeme brzo proci.

----------


## željkica

beba123 čestitam , bravo!

----------


## milasova8

Imamo dvije nove trudnice,juuupiiiiii :Smile:   123beba, La-tica-  čestitam,bravo cure..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1za dalje

Bubimitka,hrki-žao mi je jako...šaljem vam ogromni virtualni zagrljaj :Sad: 

Any,tikki, razmišljala sam cijelo vrijeme o vama i eto propustila vas staviti na listu..
na idućoj ćete se naći :Smile: 
pusa svima i evo još hrpa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~pa se poslužite

----------


## milasova8

imamo još jednu novu trudnicu, berishka-čestitam :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Bubimitika jako jako mi je zao
123beba sve cestitke i zelim ti lijepu i mirnu trudnocu
Milasova8 bravo za tvoju prvu listu- super
Evo cure meni prolazi 6 dpt i znate vec kakvi su ti dani do bete
Svim trudnicama  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
A tuznicama :Taps:  :Taps:  :Taps:  veliki zagrljaji

----------


## 2hope

*Bubimitka*, *hrki*, žao mi je, držite se cure  :Love: 

*123beba*, *La-tica*, *berishka* čestitam i ovdje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Runa

Čestitke novim trudnicama  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima  koji se pikaju, čekaju transfere i slično  :Smile: 
Tužnice, bit će sve 5.  :Love: 

Čekam punkciju u četvrtak. Sretno sviiiima

----------


## M@tt

> Moje odbrojavanje gotovo, stigla M.. Tako sam tužna, ni prvi put nije bilo ni blizu ovome.. Boli za poluditi...



Čekao sam s nestrpljenjem tvoju vijest i nažalost nije dobra. Draga ako kažem žao mi je neće ništa značiti jer znam kako ti je....  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Nije mi jasno zašto je život tako nepravedan prema nekima? Jednostavno nije fer.

Drži se...

----------


## tikki

Bubimitka žao mi je jaaaako  :Love:  nadam se da imate, ili ćete ubrzo imati, plan za dalje. Drži se draga!
Hrki  :Love: 

123beba, La-tica, berishka čestike od srca!

Sneki, i ja sam razmišljala da maknem potpis i ostavim samo "nada umire posljednja" jer me nekad jako rastužuje; a onda opet bude mi žao, jer ga nekad gledam i mislim si: kako sam ja jaka  :Smile:  Žao mi je da vam je folikul pobjegao, ali zato držim fige da dugi protokol urodi najljepšim darom pod bor  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Vidim da ste mi svi još uspavani pa serviram neki od dragih vam napitaka da se posluzite i zapocnete lijepi dan!  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

123beba... ne bih ti se htjela zamjeriti zbog ječmenca.... :Laughing: 

a jel to nudiš kavicu i čaj ili pak jutarnju rakijcu?

Jutro svima.... i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za one koje danas testiraju, vade betu, čekaju betu, punkciju, transfer, što god................

----------


## 123beba

Kaduna, ima cuge po želji...  :Smile:  ja nisam neki kavopija pa biram kakao za ovakvo prohladno jutro... A naravno, nude se i čajevi (sa ili bez ruma), kavice, rakijice,Pivce, kuhano vino... Ma što vam srce poželi!  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Uuuu 123bebe sad kad već nudiš ja bi jedan čaj s rumom,kavu sam već popila a čaj bi me taman zagrijao sad u ovo hladno jutro.

123beba, La-tica, berishka čestike od srca!

Hrki,Bubimitka  :Love:

----------


## Runa

kuhano vino  :Wink:  s klinčićima i cimetom.

još jednom, tužne cure, ne dajte se :Love:

----------


## Any

Ajme cure sta vam je s alkoholom tako ujutro?  :Smile:  ali ok. Kuhano vino zvuci dobro dosta  :Smile: 
Ovdje je 20 stupnjeva u 11. mj, ja mislim da sam se od punkcije oporavila nekih 70% i sad sam odlucila u laganu setnju i kavicu na suncu sa sestrom... Inace cu se izluditi cekajuci poziv od doktora za transfer (koji moze biti danas, sutra ili prekosutra)...

----------


## nana0501

Samo da cestitam trudnicama
Zagrlim tuznice 
Ja ludim od sinoc me glava rastura

----------


## frka

tužnice naše, šaljem vam veliki  :Love:  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se čim prije oporavite!

i moram  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za ove prekrasne bete!!! čestitam, cure!!!

i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve u postupcima i za one koje čekaju na njih!

----------


## Runa

E pa, Any, kod mene je hladnije i kuhano vino bi baš išlo.  :Smile: 
držim fige za lijep transfer

----------


## libicaa

čestitke curkama na betama  :Very Happy: 

 :Sad:  curke koje nisu dočekale poz. betu

vidim da nas je za sada samo 3 za 3/13... nadam seda će nam biti uspješno svima  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Sneki, i ja sam razmišljala da maknem potpis i ostavim samo "nada umire posljednja" jer me nekad jako rastužuje; a onda opet bude mi žao, jer ga nekad gledam i mislim si: kako sam ja jaka


 :Love:

----------


## 123beba

Tikki & Sneki, žao mi je da su vaši potpisi dugi, ali njima svima nama dajete poruku da nema predaje! I hvala vam za to! U ove dvije godine moje borbe sa svime, iako nam je ovo prvi put da smo tek došli do postupka, često sam gledala različite potpise i to mi je davalo nadu da ćemo i mi kad tad imati kikace. Mislim da smo sada imali jako, jako puno sreće pa nam je uspjelo odmah, ali isto tako znam da je vrlo lako moglo biti i drugačije i tad bi mi vaši potpisi bili poticaj za dalje...
Ja vam od srca želim da vaši potpisi čim prije dobiju sretnu notu i mala srceka!

----------


## Snekica

Hvala ti, draga!  :Zaljubljen:  Nada ipak umire zadnja...

----------


## Bab

> i ja sam razmišljala da maknem potpis i ostavim samo "nada umire posljednja" jer me nekad jako rastužuje; a onda opet bude mi žao, jer ga nekad gledam i mislim si: kako sam ja jaka


joj, ko da si mi misli pročitala... ne znam jel mi grozno kad vidim šta sam do sada sve prošla ili šta...
al kad vidim ovo malo srčeko, sjetim se da sam barem kratko bila najsretnija na svijetu...bila sam trudna i imala sam jedno malo srčeko ispod svog.
I zato ga neću brisat, potpis...neka njega tu.

a ja prijavljujem svoju punkciju u četvrtak. ovaj put se sve oteglo. Nikad nisam punkciju imala 15 dc kao sada...valjda će sve bit ok. 
Imam 7-8 lijepih folikula pa će valjda biti i lijepih jajčeka.

pusa svima i drž'te mi se curek i dečki :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Bab, kako ti je sve zasad drugačije, neka ti bude ovo dobitni postupak!!! Sretno!

----------


## nana0501

Bab nadam se da je ovo zadnji i dobitni postupak

----------


## žužy

*bab*,potpisujem nanu,neka je zadnji i dobitni,kucat će opet srčeko ispod tvog  :Love: 
*bubimitka*,grlim i šaljem veliku pusu.znam da nema tih riječi utjehe..idemo dalje. :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Ja opet kasnim na kavu,ali zadnjih dana ne mogu se probuditi prije 11..ali sad cu s gustom popiti kednu bosansku :Smile: 

Bab draga,iz sveg srca zelim da ovo bude dobitni postupak i zato ti saljem trilijun~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srecu :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

> Bab draga,iz sveg srca zelim da ovo bude dobitni postupak i zato ti saljem trilijun~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srecu


Potpisujem!
Bubi  :Love: 
Čestitke novim trudnicama!!!

Ja sam opet u akciji, započela sa polustimulacijom i za sad sam baš cool  :Cool:

----------


## sanda1977

čestitam trudnicama,a ostale koje nisu dočekale betu  :Love: 
....a ja čekam m i nadam se da ću ući u postupak....a do tada  :Raspa:  :štrika:

----------


## bubekica

curke svima puno ~~~~~~~!
mene danas ulovila neka nervoza pred transfer, nadam se da ce bit sve u redu sutra i da su mi mrve ok.

----------


## sirena28

Bubekica samo optimistično!!

Sve bude super!!! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curkama za uspješne postupke i ogromne bete!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## J&D

Bubekica drzim fige!!!

----------


## snupi

Bubimirka   :Sad:  , idemo dalje u nove pobjede!! Bubekica  šaljemo pozitivne vibre!

----------


## Bab

Bubekica, samo polako...čekaju te tvoje mrvice i sad im trebaš skulirana. Ja držim ručnonožne fige da sve prođe super i da nam za 2 tjedna javiš lijepe vijesti.

Bubimitka, žao mi je draga...glavu gore, doći će i tebi sunčeko...hoće, hoće  :Smile: 

S_iva...sretno u postupku...nek bude dobitan

Sanda, želim da M dođe što prije i da nam uskoro budeš trudnica

----------


## bubekica

> Sanda, želim da M dođe što prije i da nam uskoro budeš trudnica


 :Smile:  koja smijesna istina  :Smile: 

cure, hvala na podrsci, uvijek ste tu kad vas trebam.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Drage moje suborke, hvala svima na podršci, smiješno je kako te nepoznati ljudi više utješe od najbližih.. Još nikome nismo rekli jer betu kao tek sutra vadim..

Bubekice sretno na transferu i nek ovaj bude zadnji  :Smile: 

Bab tebi puno puno vibrica da zbilja bude 12. sreća  :Smile: 

S Iva i tebi želim uspješan postupak i ostvarenje trudnoće ovaj put do kraja..

Sanda da napokon kreneš, imam dojam da svaki mjesec svratiš i javiš kako sad krećeš.. Nadam se da to bude zbilja ovaj mjesec..

Ako sam koga zaboravila nemojte zamjeriti, šaljem svima kolektivne alt gr  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

baš,smiješna istina.... :Smile: 
ja sam uvijek tu....a kada trebam krenuti,uvijek me zeznu ciste ili gubljenje vremena u KBO....
i ja se nadam da ću krenuti napokon....i nadam se da ću bar imati jednu oplođenu js....

----------


## medena8

> a ja prijavljujem svoju punkciju u četvrtak. ovaj put se sve oteglo. Nikad nisam punkciju imala 15 dc kao sada...valjda će sve bit ok. 
> Imam 7-8 lijepih folikula pa će valjda biti i lijepih jajčeka.


Evo da te ohrabrim, ja sam punkciju imala 11-13dc prije ovog dobitnog kada je bila 15dc, od 7-8 lijepih folikula 5 zrelih js, 3 trodnevna embrija, od kojih se jedan cvrsto primio i sad svakim danom sve snaznije lupa tu u mom trbuhu... Od srca ti zelim upravo takav scenarij!!!  :Heart: 



Tuznicama saljem virtualni  :Love:  , trudnicama od srca jos jednom cestitam, a svima ostalima saljem milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i more trudnicke **************************************************  ****************** (prasine) sa zeljom da cim prije uskocite u vlak koji vozi do vaseg cilja !!!

----------


## Bab

uf, medena...pozlatila se ti meni cijela, a ne samo tvoje riječi.
potpisujem odmah tvoju priču...joj, kad bi mogla napraviti copy-paste...uf, uf...
uživaj u lupkanjima...ne mogu si uopće predočiti kakav je to osjećaj !?!? al vjerujem da je kao saone reklame - neprocjenjivo!!!

----------


## DaBaR

Sanda vjeruj mi da znam kako je kad moraš čekati..al ovaj mjesec je tvoj..o da da da!!
Krenula sa prirodnim ivf-om u četvrtak sljedeća folikulometrija pa ćemo vidjeti..

----------


## Biljka

Ovo iscekivanje je da izludis... Od rezultata hormona do bete. Meni je danas 7 dpt i mislim da necu izdrzati da ne radim betu pre 16.dana kada mi je doktorica rekla da je vadim.Kada ste vi prvi put radile test? Sta mislite kad se najranije moze raditi?

----------


## mishica_zg

opa opa pa ima novih trudnica  :Smile:  čestitam drage moje  :Smile: 
svim tužnicama veeeliki hug i puno puno ********** kakti trudničke prašine da i vama uspije  :Smile: 


snekica, tiki, bab...ja sam davno svoj potpis maknula, bilo mi je pretužno gledati šta smo sve prošli i nema rezultata i onda mi uspije u novoj klinici od prve i big blue me stavi na listu trudnica sa 1 ivf VG....pa da sam znala maknula bih ga ranije  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

bok suborke! citam vas vec neko vrijeme i vidim da ima curka koje poznajem sa onog drugog odbrojavanja, a zasto se nebi i ja pridruzila kad je i ovdje zivo i aktivno.  :Joggler: 
za pocetak saljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ pa se posluzite
u potpisu pise nas problem a trenutno pokusavamo napraviti muzeve nalaze... eto...pusaa svima!

----------


## Runa

Helou, vatra86!  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima

----------


## 2hope

I moja se punkcija približava ovaj puta ranije, 12dc...kada se samo sjetim zadnji put u Mb bila je 16dc

----------


## milasova8

Drage moje,vjerovatno cu vec sutra izvaditi betu- to bi mi bio 9dnt ( 27 dc) i  trebalo bi se nesto vidjeti..nadam se da.cu se uspjeti probuditi rano jer moram jos kod gin.po uputnicu..od danas sam jako nestrpljiva i za mene su ovi zadnji dani najgori..do sad nisam imala nikakav osjecaj,ali danas me obuzeo neki cudan osjecaj i odlucila sam se sutra toga rjesiti :Smile: 
Pusa

----------


## arlena

> curke svima puno ~~~~~~~!
> mene danas ulovila neka nervoza pred transfer, nadam se da ce bit sve u redu sutra i da su mi mrve ok.


držim fige da sve bude najbolje i da se čvrsto prime 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :fige:

----------


## 2hope

Sretno sutra  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Runa

bubekica, sretno!   :Wink:

----------


## Runa

milasova, lijepi broj sutra želim  :fige:

----------


## tikki

Bubekica sretno sutrana transferu. I znaš... želim da skačemo za 2 tjedna jer si nam T  :Smile: 

Milasova, držim  :fige:  jako, jako, najjače!!! Sretno!

Bab, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ova kasna punkcija bude dobitna!

----------


## Moe

> Drage moje,vjerovatno cu vec sutra izvaditi betu


Sretno! Neka bude pozitivna beta!  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Bubekica ,sretno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

Draga, tebi jos vise!  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

sretno vam objema!

----------


## tetadoktor

> sretno vam objema!


volim potpisivat našu mare  :Shy kiss:  pa ću i sada

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, u zadnje vrijeme baš ne pišem, samo pomalo čitam, ali sad ću vam nešto i napisati  :Smile: . Vidim da ima puno novih trudnica, da je jesen plodno zapičela, pa evo još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tako nastavi. Posebne čestitke našim maratonkama Gabi25 i anddu. 
Vidim da vas je puno i u akciji, pa šaljem pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješne postupke (Sneki, Bab, s_iva, bubekica....i ostale koga sam nenamjerno izostavila)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
A sad, hm, strah me je, neizmjerno strah, ali valjda će Bog ovaj put nam ostaviti naše mrve. Danas, 12 dnt (dvodnevnih embrija - četversotanični i dvostanični), ja popišala ljepi tamni plusić. Znam da je to tek jedan od milijun koraka, posebno jer iza sebe imam 4 trudnoće,a niti jedne bebe - svjesna sam mogućih ishoda, ali korak po korak, i vjerom u Boga nadam se da ćemo ovaj put uspjeti. Postupak je bio na VV (ful stimulacija, dobila samo 4 j.s., dvije se oplodile i vraćene). Beta 12.11.
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Gabi25

Mury bravoooooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Zašto beta tek 12.11.? Pa danas ti je 12dnt, već bi mogla i betu :Embarassed: 
Jako sam sretna zbog tebe i držim fige za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Svima za sve što vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

Mury šaljem milijardu Alt Gr1 za ovaj, dobitni put  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Mury, evo opet suza krenula, (ko sinoć, kad sam pročitala Češku)....uh, uh uh, jako jako navijam~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

I milasova  :fige: , i svima kome za što treba

----------


## Bab

Mury, ti si jedna od onih forumašica čija me trudnoća posebno veseli... sva sam se naježila kad sam pročitala...
želim ti svu sreću svijeta... i da ovaj put barem jedna mrvica ostane s vama do kraja...

polako draga...mislim da je napokon došlo i vaše vrijeme :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Mury,cestitam i iz sveg srca navijam da ovaj put bude sve ok i da za 9 mj.ugledaa svoju srecu!! Srerno!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mury baš si me razveselila, drago mi je da ipak nisi odustala, od srca ti želim da ovaj put bude trudnoća do kraja  :Smile: 

Milasova i tebi želim da nam javiš lijepu brojku sutra...

----------


## M@tt

Mury držimo palčeve da je ovaj put to to.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag.  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Krv izvadena,nalaz u 12..
E.sad me sestra I.splasila da mi je to.preprerano i da ako i bude pozitivna da moze bizti lazno da je joas ostalo HCG.-a od transfera..
Sta vi mislite,danas mi je 9dnt blastocista?

----------


## Muma

*Mury* ČESTITAM, nadam se da će sve biti super ovaj put!

----------


## mare41

> Krv izvadena,nalaz u 12..
> E.sad me sestra I.splasila da mi je to.preprerano i da ako i bude pozitivna da moze bizti lazno da je joas ostalo HCG.-a od transfera..
> Sta vi mislite,danas mi je 9dnt blastocista?


booster od prije 9 dana je trebao izaći, čekamo podne!

----------


## Any

*mury* da se malecka mrva odluci zadrzati i uveseljavati te do kraja zivota!

*milasova* ja nemam blage veze zao mi je... Ovisno valjda kada si dobila booster po meni... Ao na transfer nisi dobila booster po meni bi 9dnt bio ok za betu... Tako nekako bi ju i ja vadila ako ne procurim do 9dnt... 

meni su prirodno ciklusi kraci pa ce mi u mom slucaju 9dnt 25dc kada inace dobijem, da li netko zna ako to utjece ili ne, jer ipak mi je ciklus rehuliran sa svih strana od stumulacije pa do utogestana sada, i neznam da li da racunam kao inace ili ne? Joj neznam da li sam razumljiva

----------


## hrki

Mury,čestitam i držimo palčeve da ovaj put bude sve ok.

----------


## hrki

Milasova,evo puno puno vibrica da nam iza 12 objaviš lijepu brojčicu.

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam svima na ljepim željama  :Zaljubljen: 
*Gabi25*, na VV se beta radi 18 dan nakon punkcije, i to bi bilo 11.11. ( ali budući je nedjelja, prebačenao na 12.11.). Ma nema veze, dočekat ću betu, da barem bude ogromna,jer dosta mi je bilo onih jadnih betica (povuci-potegni). Do ponedjeljka ću napraviti još koji testić,i onda se nadati jednoj solidnoj beti  :Smile: .
Hvala još jednom svima, i od srca želim onima koji to nisu da čim prije ugledaju svoje pluseve, bete, srca, mirisne smotuljke ... !!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz sveg  :Heart:  da je ovaj pu to to, mora biti!
milasova ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!

----------


## tigrical

Mury čestitam i altGr+1 da je ovaj put to - to!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Aha, kužim. Onda držim fige za ponedjeljak da beta bude oooooooooogromna i puno altGr+1

----------


## Snekica

Mury, draga, pa to je predivno! Čestitam na +!!! Sva sam se naježila, najviše zbog toga što si nedavno htjela odustati od svega!  :fige:  za predivnu veliku betu u ponedjeljak!

----------


## bubekica

evo me  :Smile: 
*Mury* to su divne vijesti!  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~ za predivnu veliku beturinu u ponedjeljak!
*milasova8* ~~~~~~~ jos malo!
mi "obavili" transfer 2 predivne blastociste! ostalo nam je 6 smrzlica  :Smile:  od 10 oocita oplodilo ih se 8 i sve su dogurale do blastocista  :Smile:  moze li biti bolje?

----------


## J&D

Bubekica bravo super brojcice i prosjek,milasova~~~~~~~~
Mury~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Aaaa *Bubekica*, to je fantastičan rezultat, imat ćete vi puuuuuuuno bebica  :Very Happy: .....živio VV  :Smile: 
Evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu, iako ne sumnjam da si trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> evo me 
> *Mury* to su divne vijesti!  ~~~~~~~ za predivnu veliku beturinu u ponedjeljak!
> *milasova8* ~~~~~~~ jos malo!
> mi "obavili" transfer 2 predivne blastociste! ostalo nam je 6 smrzlica  od 10 oocita oplodilo ih se 8 i sve su dogurale do blastocista  moze li biti bolje?


Može! Da se ove dvije čvrsto uhvate za mamu pa da za dva tjedna skačemo na ogromnu beturinu!  :fige: 
* Mury* bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da onaj gore konačno uslisi vaše molitve!

----------


## Snekica

bubi odličan rezultat!!! Sretno dalje!

----------


## milasova8

Bubekica,pa to je ooooddddlicno :Smile:  bravo

----------


## sanda1977

> evo me 
> *Mury* to su divne vijesti!  ~~~~~~~ za predivnu veliku beturinu u ponedjeljak!
> *milasova8* ~~~~~~~ jos malo!
> mi "obavili" transfer 2 predivne blastociste! ostalo nam je 6 smrzlica  od 10 oocita oplodilo ih se 8 i sve su dogurale do blastocista  moze li biti bolje?


 :Klap:  držim ti fige!

----------


## anddu

milasova još 15 minuta do lijepe brojke  :fige:

----------


## Runa

bubekica predivno! :D

Mury, milasova ... i ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Evo putujem prema tamo i sva drhtim..joooj,koji osjecaj- vecini vas dobro poznat..nisam mislila da ce me bit tako strah,ali eto

----------


## tetadoktor

milasova, aktivno cekamo  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Aaaa *Bubekica*, to je fantastičan rezultat, imat ćete vi puuuuuuuno bebica .....živio VV 
> Evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu, iako ne sumnjam da si trudnica


kako su mrvice bile taman na prijelazu morula/blastocista, biologinja me ostavila zadnju za transfer kako bi mogla jos bolje odabrati. odusevljena sam ekipom gore. 
imam naravno rizik od HS, dr. je rekao da najvece bolove ocekujem 7dpt ako dodje do trudnoce, da nadutost pretrpim, a ako se pocne javljat otezano mokrenje/disanje, da odmah dodjem. tak da sam sad, htjela/nehtjela i dalje vise manje na kaucu. u drustvu isosporta.

----------


## Bab

milasova, držimo ti svi ručnonožne fige za oooogroooomnuuuuu brojku.
sretno !!!

Bubekica, wooooow...ovo je bome lijepa vijest. Svaka čast, vi ste bome iskoristili svoja jajčeka do ibera. Bit će tu puno seka i braceka...bravo.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam!!! Ljubim vas sve

----------


## mare41

> milasova, aktivno cekamo


i cupkamo

----------


## mimi81

Mury, Milasova8, Bubekica, Snekica, Bab, Corina, Crvenkapica77 svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Ja sam danas na štoperici i u petak punkcija pa kaj bu, bu.

----------


## nana0501

Bubi super za mrve i nadam se da ce proci sve bez hs i jacih bolova a i super za smrzlice
Milasova cekamo

----------


## milasova8

Drage moje,uz vase vibrice i pozitivu niste zasluzile da vas razocaram..naime,moja beta na 9dnt je 167,80!!!
Jesam ja to trudna?!

----------


## milasova8

Sva drhtim,pa ne mogu suvislo pisat

----------


## nana0501

Draga moja moja je bila tolika tek 13 dnt tako da TRUDNA SI

----------


## nana0501

I mogle bi bit obje mrve po brojcici cestitam draga

----------


## anddu

Jesi, jesi :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*milasova*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

*mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Any

Ajme milasova!! Cestitke najvece!! Jupiiiiiii!!

----------


## Runa

Drage moje,uz vase vibrice i pozitivu niste zasluzile da vas razocaram..naime,moja beta na 9dnt je 167,80!!!
Jesam ja to trudna?! 

 :Dancing Fever:  jupi

----------


## s_iva

*Milasova*  :Very Happy: 
*Bubekica* ~~~~~
A posebne ~~~~~~~ za *Mury*

----------


## ARIANM

Milasova  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubekica odličnooooo,pa to će biti to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mimi81 želim bezbolnu punkciju i puno jajčeka!!!!!

Svima ostalima za što god trebaju puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Runa

> Drage moje,uz vase vibrice i pozitivu niste zasluzile da vas razocaram..naime,moja beta na 9dnt je 167,80!!!
> Jesam ja to trudna?!


ispravak, ali to je zbog uzbuđenja

 :Dancing Fever:  jupi

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* to definitivno nije ostatak stoperice!!!!!!!!! predivnooooo!!!!!!!! hop-hop-hop  :Very Happy:

----------


## sirena28

Krasne vijesti čitam!!!

Čestitke curke  :Very Happy:   :Dancing Fever:   :Dancing Fever:   :Very Happy:  baš sam happy!!!

sve ostale koje su u postupku ili u iščekivanju "the day " za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~  :Kiss:

----------


## lasta

> Cure moje, u zadnje vrijeme baš ne pišem, samo pomalo čitam, ali sad ću vam nešto i napisati . Vidim da ima puno novih trudnica, da je jesen plodno zapičela, pa evo još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tako nastavi. Posebne čestitke našim maratonkama Gabi25 i anddu. 
> Vidim da vas je puno i u akciji, pa šaljem pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješne postupke (Sneki, Bab, s_iva, bubekica....i ostale koga sam nenamjerno izostavila)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
> A sad, hm, strah me je, neizmjerno strah, ali valjda će Bog ovaj put nam ostaviti naše mrve. Danas, 12 dnt (dvodnevnih embrija - četversotanični i dvostanični), ja popišala ljepi tamni plusić. Znam da je to tek jedan od milijun koraka, posebno jer iza sebe imam 4 trudnoće,a niti jedne bebe - svjesna sam mogućih ishoda, ali korak po korak, i vjerom u Boga nadam se da ćemo ovaj put uspjeti. Postupak je bio na VV (ful stimulacija, dobila samo 4 j.s., dvije se oplodile i vraćene). Beta 12.11.
>  svima


Draga nadam se i molim da ovaj put sve bude školski do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> drage moje,uz vase vibrice i pozitivu niste zasluzile da vas razocaram..naime,moja beta na 9dnt je 167,80!!!
> Jesam ja to trudna?!


 :Very Happy:  :Sing:  :Joggler:

----------


## DaBaR

> Drage moje,uz vase vibrice i pozitivu niste zasluzile da vas razocaram..naime,moja beta na 9dnt je 167,80!!!
> Jesam ja to trudna?!



Ajme meni ko u nekom filmu,čitam i sva sam napeta,hoće li neće li!!!????!!??!!
ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Svim curama sretno .....  :fige:

----------


## J&D

Milasova cestitke
Od srca  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*milasova8*, naravno da si trudna, da trudnija ne možeš biti  :Very Happy: !!!
*mimi81*, evo ti bezbroj~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~za uspješnu punkciju, oplodnju, veliku betu, i na kraju prekrasnu bebicu/bebice!!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

toooooo!!!!

cestitam od srca milasova!!!!

----------


## pipi73

milasova  cestitam od srca...divnu trudnocu ti zelim

mury i tebi draga....sve najljepse vam zelim...

Mene mucnine drze po cjeli dan...i bas je naporno zato i redje svracam...ali zbog ovakvih vjesti vrijedi ....Uzivajte sve najljepse vam zelim

Pozz svima

----------


## Muma

Čestitam *milasova*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

milasova, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!

bravo draga, čeatitam ti, TRUDNA SI itekako !!!!

e, što volim ove koji odmah otprve uspiju...sad laganini dalje i mazi bušu...i ne skidaj osmjeh s lica :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Milasova supeer,čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bubekica neka se mrve čvrsto prime za mamicu i vibram za veliku betu za dva tjedna  :Yes: .

----------


## Mali Mimi

Posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Mury i da sve bude OK ovaj put
Bab i tebi za dobitne j.s.
Čestitam novim trudnicama!

----------


## Sonja29

milasova trudna si  :Smile:  sretno do kraja!
mury posebno mi je drago zbog tebe jer si bila pred odustajanjem. Ako Bog da korak po korak i izgurat ćeš do kraja! Ogromni AltGr
bubekica skoro pa savršen rezultat  :Smile: 
mimi vibrice za bezbolnu punkciju i što više j.s.
s_iva i bab sada je red na vas...čekamo...
sneki i vilo naša ove godine želimo i vas vidjeti kao trudnice
svima alt gr

----------


## Bubimitka81

> milasova trudna si  sretno do kraja!
> mury posebno mi je drago zbog tebe jer si bila pred odustajanjem. Ako Bog da korak po korak i izgurat ćeš do kraja! Ogromni AltGr
> bubekica skoro pa savršen rezultat 
> mimi vibrice za bezbolnu punkciju i što više j.s.
> s_iva i bab sada je red na vas...čekamo...
> sneki i vilo naša ove godine želimo i vas vidjeti kao trudnice
> svima alt gr


Evo da se prošvercam kad je sve rečeno  :Smile: 

X

----------


## Sneki41

> Drage moje,uz vase vibrice i pozitivu niste zasluzile da vas razocaram..naime,moja beta na 9dnt je 167,80!!!
> Jesam ja to trudna?!


Draga jupiiiiiii!!!! Pusa!!!

----------


## rozalija

> milasova trudna si  sretno do kraja!
> mury posebno mi je drago zbog tebe jer si bila pred odustajanjem. Ako Bog da korak po korak i izgurat ćeš do kraja! Ogromni AltGr
> bubekica skoro pa savršen rezultat 
> mimi vibrice za bezbolnu punkciju i što više j.s.
> s_iva i bab sada je red na vas...čekamo...
> sneki i vilo naša ove godine želimo i vas vidjeti kao trudnice
> svima alt gr


X

Mury neizmjerno mi je drago zbog tebe i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim srcem da trudnoća do kraja bude školska.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam svima,puno ste mi pomogle oko sega vezano za postupak..
Hvala,tek sad dolazim sebi..
Iako me sad i gin.preplasila da je.prerano i da moze biti biokemijska..ali ja vjerujem da sam trudna i bas me briga :Smile: 
Svima saljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~ ...

----------


## Mary123

> milasova trudna si  sretno do kraja!
> mury posebno mi je drago zbog tebe jer si bila pred odustajanjem. Ako Bog da korak po korak i izgurat ćeš do kraja! Ogromni AltGr
> bubekica skoro pa savršen rezultat 
> mimi vibrice za bezbolnu punkciju i što više j.s.
> s_iva i bab sada je red na vas...čekamo...
> sneki i vilo naša ove godine želimo i vas vidjeti kao trudnice
> svima alt gr


Švercam se i ja.... :Smile: 

X

----------


## Kyra Ars

Nisam baš svraćala na ovu temu... A vidim krasne se stvari događaju pa čestitam od srca Mury i Milasova!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

milasova čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
a ovo što priča tvoja gin.- ja bi takvima zabranila raditi, kao da i sami nismo svjesni koliko se loših stvari može dogoditi pa nam onda još i oni trebaju takve stvari govoriti :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ti si trudnica i ne brini :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

milasova8,
zaboravi što ti je rekla ginekologica. trudna si i za 8 i pol mjeseci ćeš roditi.  :Smile: 
nema nikakvog smisla da te itko zastrašuje i plaši, posebno ne medicinski profesionalac...jer sve smo mi već dovoljno zaplašene...
sve mi znamo koliko je težak naš put koji vodi do začeća, pa kasnije do rođenja djeteta. na žalost znamo puno toga o betama, o biokemijskim, o spontanim... znamo sve te pojmove i  stvari o kojima druge žene nemaju pojma... i baš zato jer je naš put težak, naši ginekolozi ne bi nas smjeli plašiti, već ohrabrivati...

ali eto, ako neće tvoja ginekologice, mi te ohrabrujemo i šaljemo ti puno ~~~~~
 :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

tako i ja razmisljam..hvala vam po stoti put :Smile: 
Stvarno ste hrabrice i iskreno sam sretna sto sam tu  :Heart:

----------


## nana0501

> milasova8,
> zaboravi što ti je rekla ginekologica. trudna si i za 8 i pol mjeseci ćeš roditi. 
> nema nikakvog smisla da te itko zastrašuje i plaši, posebno ne medicinski profesionalac...jer sve smo mi već dovoljno zaplašene...
> sve mi znamo koliko je težak naš put koji vodi do začeća, pa kasnije do rođenja djeteta. na žalost znamo puno toga o betama, o biokemijskim, o spontanim... znamo sve te pojmove i  stvari o kojima druge žene nemaju pojma... i baš zato jer je naš put težak, naši ginekolozi ne bi nas smjeli plašiti, već ohrabrivati...
> 
> ali eto, ako neće tvoja ginekologice, mi te ohrabrujemo i šaljemo ti puno ~~~~~


Veliki potpis 
Zbilja ne razumijem takve sr nazalost i moj je takav

----------


## Mojca

Ajme Mury, mane da sam se naježila... nego sam ostala smrznuta pred ekranom. 
Draga moja, od sveg srca ti želim da mrvica postane velika cura ili dečko i da sve prođe školski i da budete sretni. Grlim te od sreće i strepim skupa s tobom... i vjerujem u najbolje!  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Od uzbuđenja sam zaboravila na ostale :Smile: 

Milasova, čestitam  na sjajno odrađenom poslu.  :Smile:  Bravo!  :Very Happy: 

Bubekica, samo polako! Biti će to ok! ~~~~~~~

Bab...  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

> Ajme Mury, mane da sam se naježila... nego sam ostala smrznuta pred ekranom. 
> Draga moja, od sveg srca ti želim da mrvica postane velika cura ili dečko i da sve prođe školski i da budete sretni. Grlim te od sreće i strepim skupa s tobom... i vjerujem u najbolje!






> Od uzbuđenja sam zaboravila na ostale
> 
> Milasova, čestitam  na sjajno odrađenom poslu.  Bravo! 
> 
> Bubekica, samo polako! Biti će to ok! ~~~~~~~
> 
> Bab...




kad je Mojca to već tako lijepo...... ja ću samo da stavim veliki potpis na sve.... cure SRETNO od :heart..... za školske trudnoće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Mury i milasova cestitaaaam!!!!
Neka vam do kraja bude skolska trudnoca!

ps-milasova, moja beta sa dvije blastice je bila ovak - 11dpt-15; 15dpt-74; 17 dpt-27
rodila se jedna savrsena i zdrava curka  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Edit: 17dpt-277

----------


## Moe

> Mury držimo palčeve da je ovaj put to to.... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag.


potpisujem!

----------


## Moe

> moja beta na 9dnt je 167,80!!!
> Jesam ja to trudna?!


A ne nisi  :Smile: 
Trudna si da trudnija ne možeš biti! Čestitam ti!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## snupi

Mury i Milasova    :Laughing: !!! Da sve i dalje budem dobro i školske trudnoce!!

----------


## željkica

Pridružujem se čestitkama!!!!!!!! :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

Mury draga, sve sto je Mojca kazala, vrijedi i od mene  :Heart: 
Bab, posebne vibre za tebe!

----------


## matahari

milasova, cestitke! ti si najkrace vodila listu, prije nego si dospjela na istu.
Mury, draga, sve ynas! ljubim!

----------


## kiki30

nije me bilko neko vrijeme ali nakon ovih vijesti morala sam se uključit u čestitke
Mury,nakon svega,vjerujem da je došlo tvoje vrijeme,tako mi je drago,šaljem puno vibrica da ovaj put bude sve u redu  :Heart: 
Milasova,ajme predivna beta,bravo!!! čestitam od srca
anndi,Gabi iskrene čestitke...
za sve čekalice bete,da se nastave tako lijepe vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

Ovo se više ne može ispratit, u 2 dana 5 trudnica?  :Shock: 
123beba, milasova8, mury, berishka, La-tica ČESTITAM!!
bab, za tebe bezbroj ~~~~~~~~
bubekice, kakav vi reproduktivni materijal imate pa to je čudo, samo su se trebali sresti!
Nažalost, uvijek netko tuguje...hrki, bubimitka81  :Love:  bit će bolje drugi put
E pa mi koje smo još na čekanju danas drmamo duplu  :pivo:  :pivo:  za svih!

----------


## mare41

argente, zaboravila si ivu77, ne gledate češku :Smile: , mi smo se već maloprije tamo nazdravljali, al moramo i ovdje, za sve današnje lijepe vijesti, a odamh dodajem i za sutra i preksutra i za dalje!

----------


## J&D

Samo da vise niko ne pokvari ovaj sljed! Juhhhu cestitamo

----------


## Moe

> Samo da vise niko ne pokvari ovaj sljed! Juhhhu cestitamo


E dobro si ovo rekla  :fige:  :Naklon:

----------


## arlena

ooo veselo veselo  :Very Happy: 
milasova čestitke -za lijepu i mirnu trudnoću
mury draga - neka ovaj put grliš svoje malo zlato  :Love: 

argente  :pivo:

----------


## Argente

> argente, zaboravila si ivu77, ne gledate češku


 :Embarassed:  ajme sramote, točno sam znala da ću nekog ispustiti, pa čestitke i aplauzi i našoj *šestoj* ovotjednoj trudnici!! Sad ako ima još neka inkognituša bilo bi lijepo da se javi!
vidite da se sve morate javljati na odbrojavanje!  :oklagija:

----------


## mostarka86

Mury, čestitam, iz sveg srca navijam za tebe i mrvicu, nadam se da će beta biti ogromna...
Milasova, čestitam od srca...
Bubi, žao mi je, neizmjerno  :Sad:  samo hrabro
ostalim suborkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

 :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jao koliko lijepih vijesti 
 :Very Happy: obradovale su me ove moje suborke koje su dugo ovdje, vise je vrijeme da postanu MAME  :Heart: 
prvo mury , jako si me obradovala , ljubim te i grlim , drago mi je zbog tebe i punooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu
( koliko si samo puta htjela odustat , drago mi je da nisi    :Love: ) 

gabi 25 cestitam !! 
mimi 81, bab, corina :Wink:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

snekica za veseli Bozic !!

milasova cestitam !!
i svima  punooooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~vibr  vibr ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> milasova trudna si  sretno do kraja!
> mury posebno mi je drago zbog tebe jer si bila pred odustajanjem. Ako Bog da korak po korak i izgurat ćeš do kraja! Ogromni AltGr
> bubekica skoro pa savršen rezultat 
> mimi vibrice za bezbolnu punkciju i što više j.s.
> s_iva i bab sada je red na vas...čekamo...
> sneki i vilo naša ove godine želimo i vas vidjeti kao trudnice
> svima alt gr


x pa čak i za ovaj dio gdje se spominje moj nick, mislim, kad se već spominje, ne?!  :lool:

----------


## 123beba

Evo konačno da se dokopam PC-a i da vidim što se sve događalo danas... Nekako mi se čini da je danas baš bilo veselo. 

Mury čestitam!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  Želim vam da, baš kao što si i sama napisala, korak po korak i vjerom u Boga ovaj put bude uspješan do kraja. Držim  :fige:  da u ponedjeljak na VV bude odličan nalaz i onda da vam se nastavi sve bez problema i da nakon svega što ste prošli dobijete svoju malu mrvu u svoje naručje za 9 mjeseci!  :Klap:  SRETNO!!!!!!!  :Zaljubljen: 

Bubekica, čestitam na tako uspješnoj oplodnji! Čuvaj svoje mrvice, odmaraj, uživaj i neka te maze i paze posebno sljedećih par dana! Želim ti ogromnu betu za cca 2 tjedna! Nego, kada vadiš betu? Šteta što je bila takva gužva da te nisam uspjela skužiti danas... 

Mimi, sretno u petak! Da što manje boli, da bude što više, što kvalitetnijih js!

Milasova pa ti si trudna!!!!! Predivno! Želim ti uredno duplanje bete i prekrasnu trudnoću do kraja! Ništa ne brini i samo uživaj!

Ako sam ikoga zaboravila šaljem puno vibrica da se poslužite ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Ja sam danas vadila betu i dr. komentar je bio da odlično raste. Danas smo na 3405! Sada jedva čekam 13.11. da na uzv čujemo koliko srčeka kuca ispod moga!

----------


## milasova8

presretna,objavljujem novu listu sa čak 6 novih trudnica ovaj tjedan!!! Pa svima iskreno čestitam(posebno Mury i ivi77),druge neka mi ne zamjere..(neću si zamjeriti)..ali njihove priče su posebne..Vjerujem  da ćemo ugledati naša mala čuda za nekakvih 8,5 mjeseci..

ajmo cure sa dugim stažom u MPO (Bab, Snekica,pirica ),naravno ako ima i koja inkognituša, na vama je red i od srca želim da nastavite ovaj divan niz :Smile: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

naravno,neću zaboraviti i ostale djevojke u postupcima,i njima želim isto što i sebi, pa u to ime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a tužnicama  šaljem jedan veliki čvrsti hug-za daljnju borbu..

opet ću vas moliti da mi ne zamjerite ako sam nekog nenamjerno izostavila..

ljubim vas sve :Smile: 




SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (7)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (11) 
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET)~~~~~~~~~za veeliku betu
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
Milasova8 ,Petrova, 1.ICSI
Bershka, CITO
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Donkey, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 2xIVF)
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
7.11. inesica_85, Poliklinika Podobnika, 1. IVF 
14.11. LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)
14.11.  ajma, CITO,  AIH 
15.11.  bubaba, FIRULE,  AIH
             Rose, PRAG IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET);
             Srecha, IVF Centar , 1.IVF
18.11. mravak, (nakon 4xICSI)
19.11. sirena 28, 1.AIH (Petrova)
20.11. richy, VV ,( nakon 1xIVF)
             Bubekica, VV , 1xICSI


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
    Heli , Prag,IVF ;    Any, 1.IVF, IVF Centar
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Bab, Petrova (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI)
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
inada, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Runa, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; 2hope, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET); pirica, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 2xIVF, 4xIVF/ICSI); marijakr, PFC Prag, IVF; mimi81, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 2x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu);  corinaII, Cito,IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF,1xICSI/IVF, 2xsekundarni; crvenkapica77,Cito,IVF (nakon 3xIVF); dino84, Ri, (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF); Nana Mo, Mb,IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI) ; DaBaR, Ri, 1.IVF ;                       Kyra Ars, Cito, IVF (nakon 3x IVF) ; Snekica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 10xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; Bab , 11.IVF (nskon 10xICSI, 1x sek.)




AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
jejja, Ri, 1.AIH; Cassie (Prag, Pronatal); 

 ON-GO  10./11. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH
Anabanana (Cito) 
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI) 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); 
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu;
Loly, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET); 
Mare 85, SD, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); 
Mare O., Vinogradska, 1. IVF; 
Mayica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
pirica  (VG), 8xIVF
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF); 
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  
snupi (Petrova, IVF, nakon 1xIVF); 
Strašna, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); 
Suzy.s, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 


12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), xena.mbk (Cito), kismet, PFC Prag; Muma, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH);
01/2013: Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); bubaba (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH);  tikki ( IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1x sec. , 1xFET)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova); libcaa


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
 aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Evelyn73, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP,, phiphy, Piki, pilek, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## ježić

> milasova trudna si  sretno do kraja!
> mury posebno mi je drago zbog tebe jer si bila pred odustajanjem. Ako Bog da korak po korak i izgurat ćeš do kraja! Ogromni AltGr
> bubekica skoro pa savršen rezultat 
> mimi vibrice za bezbolnu punkciju i što više j.s.
> s_iva i bab sada je red na vas...čekamo...
> sneki i vilo naša ove godine želimo i vas vidjeti kao trudnice
> svima alt gr


Sonja29 je to tako krasno napisala da ću se i ja prošvercat i staviti veliki X

----------


## frka

Mury draga, čestitam i šaljem milijun AltGr+1 za sljedećih cca 8,5 mjeseci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Sve će biti ok... Mora!

milasova, ma bravo!!! Čestitke i guštaj u krasnoj beti za 9dnt!

vidim da sam previdjela Laticu i berishku - čestitke, cure!!!

Čestitam i ivi na praškom uspjehu!

Sad malo kolektivnih  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za sve vas novopečene trudničice!


bubekica, wow! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu kroz 2 tjedna!

Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

ma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## Moe

> ma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!


 :rock:

----------


## 123beba

> presretna,objavljujem novu listu sa čak 6 novih trudnica ovaj tjedan!!! Pa svima iskreno čestitam(posebno Mury i ivi77),druge neka mi ne zamjere..(neću si zamjeriti)..ali njihove priče su posebne..Vjerujem  da ćemo ugledati naša mala čuda za nekakvih 8,5 mjeseci...


nećemo ti zamjeriti!  :Smile:  mislim da je svima nama drago vidjeti kada je netko uspio iz kojeg god pokušaja, ali posebna je radost vidjeti uspjeh nekoga tko se puno namučio da bi pod svojim srcem imao još koje... Svima maratonkama koje još čekaju svoje bebice puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ SRETNO - da i vi u 2013 na svijet donesete svoje bebice!

----------


## rozalija

Moram još jednom  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za našu Mury. 
Drago mi je što nisi odustala u vašoj borbi i sve najboljeeeeeeeeeeeeee ti od srca želim.

----------


## bubekica

curke, hvala svima na vibricama!
od silnog uzbudjenja zaboravila sam napisati da je beta 20.11.  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Milasova čestitam od srca draga!!!! Prekrasna beta!  :Very Happy:  uživaj, trudnice  :Zaljubljen: 

Bubekica, AltGr+1 da ovaj lijepi početak rezultira u malom smotuljku ili dva za 8.5 mjeseci! Neka ti brzo prođe 2ww  :Wink: 

Mury... sve riječi su suvišne, samo čvvrsto držim fige da je došao i tvoj trenutak i da će mrvica ostati s tobom  :fige:  sretno! ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje dame, evo poslužite se napitkom po izboru u ovo krasno jutro!  :Smile:  želim vam svima predivan dan i da samo dobre vijesti stižu!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Drage moje dame, evo poslužite se napitkom po izboru u ovo krasno jutro!  želim vam svima predivan dan i da samo dobre vijesti stižu!!!!


isto sam i ja baš htjela napisati pa mogu samo potpisati :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Milasova da i tu čestitam  :Very Happy:  i svim ostalim curkama koje su ugledale svoje velike bete  :Very Happy: 

Ja sam tako nestrpljiva, ne mogu dočekati taj 3. mjesec...

----------


## Mury

*milasova8*  :Klap:  za listu, svaka čast!!!
Joj cure i dečki, svima vam puno hvala, rasplačem se kada vidim koliko vam je drago zbog moje sreće, i sve me strah da neće opet krenuti po zlu, uh. Hjela sam ne objavljivati ništa dok barem srčeko ne ugledamo,ali želja za objavom bila je prejaka...iako od moje obitelji osim MM i nekolicine prijatelja nitko ne zna, i tako će ostati vjerojatno do Božića, jer ne želim ih više obradovati, pa odmah potom razočarati, kao svaki puta do sada.
A strah je ogroman, posebno jer me po dnu trbuha i leđa grči kao da ću svaki moment procriti, a tek kad utrići iscure, sva se tresem do wc-a  :Smile: 
*Rozalija*, avatar je med medeni  :Zaljubljen: , kako je samo velika, a kao da je jučer bila tvoja beta.
*Frka, Ježić, Sonja29, Inesz, Lasta, ARIANM*...suvišne su riječi i za vaše avatare  :Zaljubljen: , dao Bog da čim prije imamo svi tako slatke avatare!!!

----------


## anddu

Mury mislim da su ti grčevi normalni, i ja sam imala užane PMS bolove i grčeve toliko da sam definitivno bila prekrižila i ovaj postupak. Bilo mi je kao i svih ostalih puta kad nije uspjelo. Ali sam se eto grdno prevarila, tako da  :fige:

----------


## milasova8

Pridruzujem se vama uz kavicu..
Mene zadnja dva dana boli trbuh bas kao pred M.,a donji dio leda me boli vec nekih 5 dana,bas boli..
Ne brini,Mury ,mislim da je to to sad uzivaj :Smile: 

Mi smo odlucili isto nikom ne govoriti jos barem mjesec dana..sada sebicno uzivamo samo nas dvoje..dok ne budem morala na poslu reci zbog bolovanja..

----------


## Any

Jutro currke... Punoooo trudnica ima na ovdje, bas se nadam da ce i mene dopasti ovaj sretni niz  :Smile: 
Milasova lista je odlicna, hvala sto sam gore i ja sada  :Smile:  

Ja jos cekam da me dr L nazove  :Sad:  pocinjem se lagano brinuti da nema za sta zvati uh uh... Ali ok, sada jos uvijek ima punkcije i transfere, covjek bi se oko 12 trbao osloboditi za pozive po mojoj nekoj slobodnoj procjeni... Do onda cu siziti  :Sad:

----------


## libicaa

Kod mene je takva situacija da na poslu svi znaju da u 3 mj. idem u postupak... I imam puno razumijevanje i to mi puno znači... A i obitelj i najbliži prijatelji su bili uz mene sad kad mi se ovo desilo (izvanmaternična, odstranjena oba jajovoda) tako da i oni znaju za postupak... Tako da nema šanse da sakrijem.. ali ostatak ljudi će doznati tek nakon koja 3 mjeseca, prije nema šanse...

----------


## Loly

Čestitke novim trudnicama, prelijepo je svratiti ovdje i vidjeti toliko budućih mama  :Heart: 
I svim drugim u svim fazama želim puuuuuno sreće!
Evo i mi smo krenuli! Od danas na femari, u nedilju na folkulometriju  :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

cure, bez brige - grčevi i bolovi su sasvim normalni - maternica se širi i prilagođava mrvama  :Smile: 

i jedva čekam vidjeti vaše avatare za koji mjesec  :Wink: 

kiss svima!

----------


## Mury

Joj hvala cure na ohrabrenju. Ma znam i sama da su grčevo normalni, ali eto nekako taj strah od vještice ne popušta. Ma, bit će što mora, ali ja znam da ovi moji bolovi u dnu leđa i trbuhu znače samo jedno: namještanje mrvice/mrvica  :Smile: ...priprema za lijepe sličice sa UZV koje će odmah u avatar  :Smile: 
Loly, Any, i ostali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  !!!

----------


## lasta

Mury to ce biti avatar godine

----------


## Snekica

> Mury to ce biti avatar godine


X

----------


## Mury

> Mury to ce biti avatar godine


Svi ti avatari sa bebicama su avatari godine, preslatki, svaki posebno prekrasan na svoj jedinstveni način!!!

----------


## Bab

hej drage moje...prošla moja punkcija. Dobili 6 js...nisam baš ko ove naše mlade koke nesilice ali ja sam zadovoljna. Sad se nadam da će cure i dečki dobro profeštat u labu.
Joj...kad bi imala bar 1-2 smrzlića...pa nitko sretniji od mene.
Ljubim vas sve...

----------


## žužy

*bab*,bravo za jajčeka  :Very Happy: 
nek se tulum zahukta!!

----------


## nana0501

Bab super da bar svih 6 postanu blastice i da bude smrzlica

----------


## J&D

Cestitam bab.... Bit ce smrzlica, uopce se ne brinem..... Drzim fige za ludu tulumišku!

----------


## Any

Nije me jos zvao  :Sad:  jooooj.... Sad sam poslala poruku da mi makar javi da nema nicega za tranfer... Joj bas sam tuzna  :Sad:

----------


## Moe

> Nije me jos zvao  jooooj.... Sad sam poslala poruku da mi makar javi da nema nicega za tranfer... Joj bas sam tuzna


Daj ne bediraj se prije vremena. Nema šanse da od 10 j.s. nemaš transfer  :Smile:

----------


## Any

ZVAO SADA!!!!! Sutra transfer!!!! Juuuuuuuupiiiiii  :Smile:  joj kako mi je lakse sada.... Joooooooj

----------


## Any

> Daj ne bediraj se prije vremena. Nema šanse da od 10 j.s. nemaš transfer


Joj *moe* ja sam ti uvijek sigurna da cu bas ja biti ta koja izadje iz svih okvira normale, nakon ove godine koja je bila puna losega i obestenjenih najgorih scenarija, nekako mi je postala druga priroda ocekivati najogre... Ali poslje ovoga se vracam na svoja optimisticna sanjarenja  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Joj *moe* ja sam ti uvijek sigurna da cu bas ja biti ta koja izadje iz svih okvira normale, nakon ove godine koja je bila puna losega i obestenjenih najgorih scenarija, nekako mi je postala druga priroda ocekivati najogre... Ali poslje ovoga se vracam na svoja optimisticna sanjarenja


Znači ide blastocista mami na čuvanje? To će bit 1. postupak pa uspješan, vidjet ćeš  :Smile:   :Klap: 
Imate li što za zamrzavanje?
Jeste se uopće čuli od punkcije? Ili tek danas?

----------


## Any

Ide blastica :D bas sam super sretna sada, jos da se odluci ostati  :Smile:  sanjam taj dan...

Sad smo se prvi put culi, zvucao mi je u guzvi, nemam pojma ako ima sta za zamrznuti nisam se i sjetila pitati od silnog uzbudjenja kad mi je rekao da sam se prevarila u predpostavci... Uglavnom, sutrra cu sve saznati, sad cu uzivati u ovom saznanju... Kako me veseli to... Nevjerojatno  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Ide blastica :D bas sam super sretna sada, jos da se odluci ostati  sanjam taj dan...


*Hajde, neka, nek je sa srećom!* 




> Sad smo se prvi put culi


Svaka ti čast da si izdržala do danas čekajući.
Mene su obavijestili prvi dan nakon punkcije - "Imamo 6 oplođenih - ostavit ćemo do 5. dana (blastociste), vjerojatno neki neće preživjeti." 
Tako je i bilo. Jedna blastocista vraćena, 2 zamrznute. 3 embrija nisu preživjela 3.-5. dan.

Pa to je baš igra živaca da moraš čekati 4 dana da čuješ hoće li uopće biti transfer.  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Raspa:  :Nope:

----------


## Inesz

Any, sretno  :Smile: 
Ali, zbilja ne znam kako si izdržala 5 dana na ne znaš ništa o embrijima i o tome koliko ih je, ima li za zamrzavanje...
Ja sama bila 3. dan na transferu, s time da nam je biolog u Vinogradskoj svima koji su taj dan bili na punkciji dao broj moba i rekao-zovite da vam kažem kako je sa vašim embrijima... i tako sam imala sve informacije ...
Ta dva dana bila su mi duga kao vječnost, a imala sam sve potrebne informacije... uh... dugo je 5 dana bez informacija, predugo...

----------


## bubekica

*any* super, predivne vijesti!!!!!
mislim da bi te zvali da je trebalo doci ranije na transfer, odnosno da su embriji sporije napredovali i da su procijenili da ce im kod mame biri ljepse.
*bab* 6 oocita je divan rezultat! ~~~~~~ za bar 4 predivne blastociste  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> *bab*,bravo za jajčeka :-d
> nek se tulum zahukta!!


x
:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Any

Shvacam ja vas, ali to je dogovor i bio s njim... Znaci kad smo pricali o SETu on je meni rekao da kako oni znaju da odemo na blastice bez obzira na broj, da ce ih pogledati nakon 16h, i onda vise do danas ujutro nece, jer im zele dati optimalne uvjete za razvoj, inace se embriji svako malo otvore i to svjetlo smeta... Tako da nije ni on znao do danas ujutro najvj...odn znao je koliko ih se oplodilo, ali to ne javlja, ali nije znao da li ce blastice biti ili ne...

Moja je dilema bila jedino danas, jer sam mislila da ce zvati ranije, eli ok...

----------


## mare41

Any, sretno!
i svim ostalima!
naša Pinky je znala reći-"triba upast u dobar misec"; upadajte SVI!

----------


## J&D

Upravo to sam ti i ja rekla da nesto nije u redu, vec bi te zvali, a i rekla sam ti da ako te nesto
Muci samo mu posalji poruku i on ti zove u roku od odmah! Mogla si mu i prije 2 dana poslat poruku i on bi ti sve javio kakva je situacija..,, sto se toga tice on je super

----------


## Any

Ma prije dva dana sam znala da ne bi imao nikakve informacije za mene, nisam ni htjela nista pitati jer iskreno radje da niti neznam koliko ih se oplodilo onda bi mozda samo se jos vise nervirala, a i znala sam da bi me zvao da ih se oplodilo malo ili nista... Nego eto danas sam mislila da ce me zvati ranije, i zabrinula sam se... Panicarski mozak  :Wink:  ali sve ok...

----------


## J&D

Biti ce to super sve.... Jel sutra poslje transfera putujete nazad ili ostajete u zg prespavati

----------


## Any

Putujemo nazad laganini i onda se ja implantiravam na kauc a bubica u mene  :Smile:  nadajmo se

----------


## J&D

Bravo, samo lagano sve , i bit ce sve super

----------


## 123beba

Bab, držim  :fige:  da tulum u labu bude uspješan barem kao naš... Nama su uspjela 4 od 5 pa da vama barem njih 5 bude ok!!! Za tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

parti,dernek ,igranka... cure - navijam!!!

----------


## 123beba

Any, sretno sutra na transferu i neka za cca 2 tjedna beta bude do neba!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Bab*, bravo za 6 jajčeka, to je super rezultat  :Very Happy: , evo ti hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se sve oplode!!!
*Any*, sretno na zransferu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mojca

> *Bab*, bravo za 6 jajčeka, to je super rezultat , evo ti hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se sve oplode!!!
> *Any*, sretno na zransferu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!


Veliki potpis!
Baš gledam danas ovu lijepu šarenu jesen... i baš nam je divna plodna, nek potraje! 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Runa

Prijavljujem uspješnu punkciju. 14 komada.  Transfer očekujemo u utorak.
Any, Bab, i sve koje su u žeži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  i ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Any

Runa odlicno!! Kod tebe mi sve nekako brzo ide! Odlicna brojkica!  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Runa,Any sretno!
Bab i kod nas starih koka budu dobra jajca, ne brini :Smile: 
Mare i ti upadaj u "dobar misec"  :Smile:

----------


## iva77

> Runa,Any sretno!
> Bab i kod nas starih koka budu dobra jajca, ne brini
> Mare i ti upadaj u "dobar misec"


x 
posto vidim da se vija oklagijom onog ko se ovdi ne prijavi 
evo mene da nemoram puno bizat 
 :Grin: moja danasnja ß je u potpisu i ovo mi je 8 pokusaj

----------


## Mury

*iva77*, čestitam od srca i želim ti urednu trunoću do kraja  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Any

*iva77* cestitke od srca!!

Stvarno sretan mjesec za sada, nadajmo se da ce tako i nastaviti  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Naravno da ce se nastaviti... Ja zaprijetila! Bit ce problema ko zaj....! Nema kvarenja statistike u
Ovom super mjesecu

----------


## Runa

Hvala, cure  :Smile:  
Da, Any, preskočila sam dio protokola. :D
Navijam za tvoj krasan transfer  :Klap:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Iva77 čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## iva77

> ajme sramote, točno sam znala da ću nekog ispustiti, pa čestitke i aplauzi i našoj *šestoj* ovotjednoj trudnici!! Sad ako ima još neka inkognituša bilo bi lijepo da se javi!
> vidite da se sve morate javljati na odbrojavanje!


na ovo sam mislila  :Laughing: 
hvala vam od srca svima i da vam se ova moja beta svima desi sto prije 
~~~~~~~~~~ i  :mama: u to ime, zivjeli dragi moji forumasi(ce)

----------


## Runa

> na ovo sam mislila 
> hvala vam od srca svima i da vam se ova moja beta svima desi sto prije 
> ~~~~~~~~~~ i u to ime, zivjeli dragi moji forumasi(ce)


Tako je, iva. I čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## vulkan

Evo cure mi danas vidjeli jedno malo srčeko :Heart: koje kuca za nas,želim vam da što prije doživite ovakvu sreću!!!!veliki smo 9 mm i još nevjerujem da nam se to dešava...

----------


## milasova8

Bab~~~~~~~~~ za tulum godine u labu :Smile: 
Runa,Any~~~~~~~~~ sretno :Smile: 

I ocekujem prekrasne vijesti za cca 2 tjedna..

----------


## milasova8

Vulkan,cestitam na malom srceku :Smile:  uzivajte

----------


## mare41

> R
> Mare i ti upadaj u "dobar misec"


na zapovijed! a i argente se prijeti...
moja beta (12 dan od transfera) 589, 96  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> moja beta (12 dan od transfera) 589, 96


TOOOOOOOOO, forume poludi, ljudi *MARE JE TRUDNA!!!*
mare, nije pristojno reći da nečija beta veseli više ali za tebe mi nitko neće zamjeriti  :Heart: 
Bezbroj AltGr+1 za školski do kraja!

----------


## anddu

E pa mare moja, jedna ljuta za tebe  :pivo:

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke Mare, čestitke svim trudnicama!

Cure rasturite ovaj studeni!

----------


## vita22

Uopće nisam u toku svima čestitam ali tebi *Mare41* posebnooooo  :Heart:

----------


## tetadoktor

> na zapovijed! a i argente se prijeti...
> moja beta (12 dan od transfera) 589, 96


tako treeeeeeeebaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!! bilo ti je  i  vrijeme!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

(možda mi dođe iz dupeta do glave dok čitam da se o meni radi :Smile: )

----------


## tetadoktor

> E pa mare moja, jedna ljuta za tebe



meni jedna dupla  :pivo:

----------


## željkica

Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!! :pivo:

----------


## žužy

*mare*,čestitam od sveg srca!

----------


## milasova8

Aaaaajmeeeeeee :Smile: !!!!!

Pa Mare cestitam!!!!! Bas sam pomislila kad sam stavljala sinoc listu da si trudna..nemam pojma zasto,ali eto palo mi na pamet :Smile:  

Hehehe,to sam ja zacoprala preuzimajuci listu :Smile: 

Ma cestitam..

Idem i ja sad na jednu ljutu,nazdraviti za sve nas :Smile: 
Pusa

----------


## kiki30

Mare,čestitam !!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## Lua

M a r  e  toooooooooooooooooooooo....iskrene čestitke od  :Heart:   :Klap:  :Bouncing: 
Neopisivo mi je drago naša dobra vilo  :Kiss:

----------


## Lua

> E pa mare moja, jedna ljuta za tebe


I ja se pridružujem  :pivo:  (iako ne bi smjela (dojim),ali ako treba Mare,za tebe ću i zapravo popiti  :Grin:  )

----------


## frka

ajme, mare41, ma tooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:  :Bouncing:  :pivo: 

šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do Tunguzije i nazad za duplanje, uzv, sljedećih 8,5 mjeseci, porod za poželjeti, ma sve, sve!  :Heart: 

you made my day!!!

----------


## nana0501

Predivne vijesti danas 
M a r e   cestitam!
Svim novim trudnicama cestitam i zelim skolsku trudnocu

----------


## iva77

ja mislim da je doslo vrime za nas stare koke i tako se pokazuje da je 
ajme poludit cu od srece u ovih 2,3 dana 

toliko si me obradovala kao i kad sam vidjela svoju betu
mare i ovdje ceeeeeeeeeeesttiiiiiiiiiitaaaaaaaaaammmmmmm :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme mare draga čestitam od srca!!! Kako mi je drago :Smile:  nek je i na nas maratonke došao red, sretno do kraja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Mare draga,
radost koju osjećam radi tvoje trudnoće (da, da, ti si trudna) ne može se riječima opisati.

Sve čestitke i vibrice koje bih mogla ispisati  kao da nisu dovoljne za ovaj tvoj sretan dan.  :Heart: 

Bit ćeš mama! 

Ovdje ti još jednom želi reći:
Hvala ti za podršku, za svaki savjet i svaku toplu riječ koju si mi uputila za vrijeme moje trudnoće, osobito na njenom početku.

E, pa došlo je vrijeme da ti vratim.
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Charlie

Mare41 cestitam od srca!!!! Koja lijepa vijest i koji fenomenalan rezultat maratonki  :Heart: 
Cestitke i svim drugim novim trudnicama a cekalicama ~~~ da nastave sretni niz!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mare ja čitam i ne vjerujem, pa ti si trudnaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Čestitam i želim ti svu sreću, zaslužila si to konačno! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Mare naša, od sveg srca nas troje ti želimo mirnu i školsku trudnoću. Ljubimo vas sve. 
Nek mi nitko ne zamjeri, ali od kad sam tu čekala sam ovaj trenutak.... sad mi je srce na mjestu.

----------


## Mojca

I još malo... moram, ne mogu si pomoći. 
 :Preskace uze: 
 :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:  :Sing: 
 :Preskace uze:

----------


## innu

Čestitam od srca draga *Mare41, * i neka ti je školski do kraja!!! :Very Happy: 
Naravno čestitke svim trudnicama, zagrljaji tužnicama i ~~~~ hrabricama!
*Vulkan*, bravo za  :Heart:  samo tako dalje!!!

----------


## Shanti

> (možda mi dođe iz dupeta do glave dok čitam da se o meni radi)


I, jel' ti došlo? :Heart:   :Smile: 

Jube, ne mogu ti opisati kako sam sretna! Ma nema tog forumskog smajlića-skakavca koji može koristiti dovoljno, ali u nedostatku drugih  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

I ja sam jedna od onih koja je pomislila da si trudna, iako forum ne stignem uopće čitati, ma blesavo mi je napisati da sam to pomislila, iz čistog mira, dojeći svog mrvca u polumraku, večeras, par minutica prije nego mi je draga prijateljica javila ovu divnu, divnu, dugo čekanu vijest!

Grlim te, draga moja prekrasna - TRUDNICE! I neka ti se beta najsavršenije podupla, i neka ti trudnoća bude savršena i... ma...  :Heart:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

mare, ti si moja dobra viila i danas si mi vratila nadu :Heart: 
a i nazdravimo onda u to ime :pivo:

----------


## Mury

Ajme, Mareeeeeeeeeeeeeee, napokon sam dočekala i taj dan, da je naša dobra vila trudna  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!! Draga moja , tvoja me trudnoća, ekstra, ekstra razveselila!!! Evo plačem od sreće, i kroz suze pišem...o Bože hvala ti na tolikim milostima!!!
Draga moja Mare, naša dobra vilo, šaljem ti ogroman poljubac, i od srca želim urednu trunoću, evo ti milijardu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bude sve ok i školski do kraja!!!

----------


## mare41

shanti, srce moje,
cure, svima saljem puse!

----------


## Kadauna

*o da ........ forume poludi. mareeeeeeeee od  cestitam! uf ovo su zaista posebni dani na forumu*

i u to ime posebnu rakijcu  :pivo:

----------


## ksena28

napisala sam ti na Češkoj, Mare to su blizanci!!!!

živjeli evo i mi doma nazdravljamo

----------


## tikica_69

Ja mislim da ne postoji osoba na ovom forumu koja danas nije zasuzila  :Yes: 
Mare, ljubim te i čuvaj nam se  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vulkan

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama,koji lijepi dan...da što prije vidiš malo srčeko ili dva!!!!

----------


## bubekica

mare, lijepa moja, kao i mnogi, pisem ovo kroz suze radosnice,
od srca ti zelim da sve dalje bude skolski, volim te puno! 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## J&D

Mare od srca cestitke!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Runa

a di si netko da truda i izlista sve te silne nove trudnice jer ja to više ne mogu pratiti! hip hip hooray
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Mare  :Dancing Fever:  Bravo!!!!
Vrlo plodan tjedan, neka se samo nastavi tako! Čestitke svim trudnicama!

----------


## sos15

Čestitke svim curama, a posebno MARE41!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mimek

čitam i ne vjerujem, pišem i ne vidim od suza i sad bi išla van trčati i pooooludit od sreće.
Ne znam ti napisati šta osjećam, ali TI TO ZNAŠ.
Čuvaj se molim te i puno te ljubim

----------


## tetadoktor

> mare, ti si moja dobra viila i danas si mi vratila nadu
> a i nazdravimo onda u to ime


ti smiješ piti samo medovinu  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

mimek, ko bi reko da je to moguce :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Ajme meni koliko trudnoća u ovih par dana! Čestitam svima od srca, a Mare tebi posebno!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nina32

e ovo se zove party za ekipu!!!!  cure moje drage, toliko mi je drago za sve vas da ne znam kojoj bih prije čestitala zato vam svima šaljem pregršt altgr-ova+1 da vam trudnoće proteknu u najboljem redu i da 2013. bude puna avatara s bebicama!!! 

btw,  nadam da ću uskoro promijeniti  i svoj jer bebica stiže za koji dan!!!

----------


## Mojca

> mimek, ko bi reko da je to moguce


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFRh9yzoWXE
 :Wink:

----------


## kitty

mare, čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ za duplanje  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy: 
(jel to i moja prašina pomogla?)

----------


## mare41

draga kitty, naravno da je :Smile:

----------


## 2hope

Čestitke svim trudnicama...  :Very Happy: , koje prekrasne vijesti danas

----------


## Sonja29

> TOOOOOOOOO, forume poludi, ljudi *MARE JE TRUDNA!!!*
> mare, nije pristojno reći da nečija beta veseli više ali za tebe mi nitko neće zamjeriti 
> Bezbroj AltGr+1 za školski do kraja!


debelo potpisujem
svaka trudnoća me raduje ali ova je posebna.... :Heart:

----------


## spodoba

mare41, muri!!!!! pa to su divne vijesti!!!  :Klap:  :Sing: pa to su super vijesti!!! 
iskrene cestitke i neka vam trudnoca bude divno, predivno razdoblje..u ocekivanju vasih struca!

naravno i ostalim trudnicama iskrene cestitke i neka vam trudnoca bude skolska!

----------


## anabela1

Uopće nisam u toku svima čestitam ali tebi Mare41 posebnooooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

oooooo Boze moj koja ludnica na ovoj temi!!!!! samo tako nastavite!!! 
ČESTITAM svim trudnicama!!!!!
i saljem ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje cekate bete da budu beturine, i cure koje cekaju postupke da ne cakaju dugo i za uspjesne punkcije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
na onoj listi ste me super uvrstile u one čekalice koječega  :Laughing:  a bas se tako i osjecam.... cekam i cekam i ne mrdam s mrtve tocke...eto ali bitno da se ovdje slavi i zelim da tako bude svaki tjedan  :pivo:

----------


## Miki76

Eh Mare naša! Sve znaš!  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: 

I ostalim trudnicama čestitke od srca, ovo je stvarno divna jesen!

----------


## Ginger

> na zapovijed! a i argente se prijeti...
> moja beta (12 dan od transfera) 589, 96


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Preeeediiiiiivnoooooo
Cestiam draga od srca! Pa bilo je i vrijeme!
Joj sto volim ovakve bete nasih maratonki

Bab draga, tebi od srca zelim da nastavis u revijalnom tonu!! 
tisucu ~~~~~~~~ za to 

Pirice i za tebe ~~~~~~~~

Any i sve ostale ~~~~~~~~

Al ajme mareeeeeee, juuuuuuhuuuuu  :Very Happy:

----------


## arlena

jako je lijepo čitati da ima novih trudnoća i da se suze i muka koju proživljvamo (najprije emocionalno) na kraju isplate
a posebno je lijepo pročitati kada je to uspjelo nekome tko se dobrano pomučio u mpo vodama!! 
iva, mare - želim vam svu sreću s vašim bebicama!

----------


## bubi33

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Draga Mare, iskrene čestitke na prelijepoj beti!!!!!!!!
Neka do kraja bude sve školski!!!!!! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ježić

*Draga mare! Čestitam ti od sveg srca!* :Heart: 

Mislim da nema osobe na ovom podforumu koju nisi barem jednom bodrila, savjetovala, tješila ili hrabrila.
Ima da se forum trese za tebe!!! :Very Happy:   :Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :pivo: 
Prekrasna beta! Uživaj, trudnice!

----------


## Sonja29

*prenosim pozdrave i čestitke svim trudnicama od naše forumašice plavo oko
moram mjenjat potpis*

----------


## Kyra Ars

Ne mogu vjerovati! Koje prekrasne vijesti! Mare, čestitam!  :Klap:

----------


## ježić

*Bab*, čestitam! Nek bude dobar tulum!

A isto to želim i *Runi*!

*Any*, sretno na transferu!

*vulkan,* čestitam na srčeku!

Svima ostalima, za što vam već treba! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Šiškica

mare čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasan dan i prekrasna beta :Klap:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mare, čestitam!

----------


## Any

Mare cestitam... Ispalti se boriti dugo i ustrajno  :Smile: . Zelim ti mirnu i sretnu trudnocu, lagan porod i bezbroj sretnih trenutaka sa novim clanom vase obitelji  :Smile: 

Ajme ovaj tjedan je biopredivan ovdje...  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Prvo cmoljim cijelo jutro zbog Mury a sada cu cjelu noc zbog Mare

 :pivo:  evo da potegnem koju ljutu u to ime (napiti cu mrvicu)

----------


## mostarka86

> (možda mi dođe iz dupeta do glave dok čitam da se o meni radi)


toliko svi sve ovdje bodrila i pomagala, tako da shvatam da je teško vjerovati da je uspjelo...forumska vilo, čestitam ti od  :Heart: 
presretne smo zbog tebe :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## lasta

Bab tu sam potegla i za tebe i tulum u labu

----------


## Ginger

vulkan bravo za srceko!!!!

ma mare nas izbezumila  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

*Maaareeee!!!!!* Čestitam od srca, plješćem, plaćem.... pišem gluposti  :Embarassed:  ali toliko me obradovala tvoja vjest  :Very Happy:   :pivo:  uživaj i šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepših 8.5 mjeseci

*Bab* ~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i da za dva tjedna skaćem od sreće zbog tvoje bete, dogovoreno?  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> moja danasnja ß je u potpisu i ovo mi je 8 pokusaj


Bravo, odlično, neka dalje sve bude u redu!




> Evo cure mi danas vidjeli jedno malo srčekokoje kuca za nas,želim vam da što prije doživite ovakvu sreću!!!!veliki smo 9 mm i još nevjerujem da nam se to dešava...


Ajme, prekrasan osjećaj!  :Smile: 




> moja beta (12 dan od transfera) 589, 96


 :Very Happy: 




> btw,  nadam da ću uskoro promijeniti  i svoj jer bebica stiže za koji dan!!!


 :Heart:  sretno s porodom, neka prođe brzo i što bezbolnije!

----------


## crvenkapica77

mare cestitam , bravo, jupiii jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sali

*Mare* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ARIANM

Mare41 čestitam od srca,iako sam kratko ovdje na moja pitanja ti si uvijek imala odgovor i hvala ti na tome. 
A i svim ostalim trudnicama također čestitke!!!!!!

Čekalicama punkcije,transfera,bete sretno!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gabi

> TOOOOOOOOO, forume poludi, ljudi *MARE JE TRUDNA!!!*
> mare, nije pristojno reći da nečija beta veseli više ali za tebe mi nitko neće zamjeriti 
> Bezbroj AltGr+1 za školski do kraja!


X
Mareeeeee  :pivo: , a nadam se i medoviku, jednog dana...grlim, ljubim, plačem od sreće, ...  :Klap: . Čestitam!

Čestitam i svim ostalim trudnicama, tužnicama zagrljaj, a čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## DaBaR

Curke čestitam...Iva,Mare jeeeeeee....suuuupiiikaaaa!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Vulkan ma tako lijepo,da ti dalje sve prođe ko po loju..   :Smile:

----------


## BHany

Draga moja mare41!

Forum je poludio zbog tebe...i neka je, ako je itko zaslužio, ti si!!!

Nek se trese :Gumi-gumi:  :Preskace uze:  :Dancing Fever:  za tebe!

Ljubim te  sretno dalje!

----------


## matahari

DKolektivne vibre za sve, zaista plodna jesen!

Mare  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tigrical

Ajmeeee, tek sad vidim!!! Draga moja mare čestitam ti od srca, presretna sam!!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mare naša dobra vilo čestitam od srca, zbilja tvoja trudnoća posebno veseli  :Very Happy: 
Mora da širiš neku jako dobru energiju jer i ja sam neki dan pomislila na tebe kao trudnicu  :Smile: 
Presretna sam zbog tebe

Vulkan i tebi čestitam na malom srčeku  :Smile:

----------


## Alcantra

Mare 41 cestitam  na trudnoci i neka dalje bude sve skolski  :Smile: 

Takodjer cestitke i Mury i svim trudnicama, te puno uspjeha u postpcima svim forumasicama!

----------


## rozalija

Mare moja lipa. Kada sam jutros pročitala vijest za tvoju betu, suze su potekle.
Draga moja ko što jedna od cura kaže nije baš ok reći da me nečija beta više raduje, ali draga moja tvoja me je obradovala do neba.
Iskreno od srca ti čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do kraja trudnoća bude za 5+ i da nam za 9 mjeseci u naručju držim jednu malu kovrdžavu princezicu.
Ljubimo te punoooooooooooooooooooo moja Jelena i ja.

----------


## mare41

Dragi svi moji! (i oni s više forumskog staža, i oni friški)
Hvala vam svima od srca, hvala svima na lijekićima,  hvala vam svima što smo tu, jedni za druge, i što nam je zajedno sve lakše, i što se ne damo!
ajmo sad dalje~~~~~~~~~~za sve dobre vijesti!!!!!

----------


## TrudyC

Ovo je mjesec maratonki

Čestitike Mare

Bab - YOU ARE NEXT  :Wink:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Draga moja *Mare*, kao što sam davno obećala, evo mene opet na forumu da ti čestitam na najljepšem mogućem događaju  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Mislim da ćeš dati vjetar u leđa mnogima, upornost se ipak na kraju nagradi! Izljubit ćemo se uživo danas, a ja ću popit i tvoj dio alkohola. Vidimo se, trudnice, ženo i majko!  :Cool:

----------


## MalaMa

Mare bravo!!! čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
Čestitke i ostalim trudnicama  :Klap:

----------


## pirica

> na zapovijed! a i argente se prijeti...
> moja beta (12 dan od transfera) 589, 96


 :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen: 
*Čestitam*!!!!
i neka do kraja sve bude lijepo školski

----------


## štrumfeta

ajme *Mare* čestitam od  :Heart:  !!! Bogu hvala  :Heart:  !!!

----------


## Bab

Draga moja, najdraža Mare...sve sam ti već rekla ali red je da i ovdje poskočim za tebe, tvog dragog i vaše(u) djetešce/dječicu.
Zbilja si posebna osoba...rijetki su takvi i zato mi je neizmjerno drago zbog tebe.

A ja javljam da mi od 5 zrelih js imamo 5 lijepih mrvica. Sutra ću znati kad će biti et. Nadam se najboljem i vibram mojim mrvicama da mi budu žilave i borbene.

Ljubim vas sve!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> mare, ti si moja dobra viila i danas si mi vratila nadu
> a i nazdravimo onda u to ime


za našu mare  :pivo:

----------


## Inesz

Bluebella :Heart: 

Bab, bravo! Sretno dalje!

----------


## 123beba

> Draga moja mare41!
> 
> Forum je poludio zbog tebe...i neka je, ako je itko zaslužio, ti si!!!
> 
> Nek se trese za tebe!
> 
> Ljubim te  sretno dalje!


potpisujem! Čestitam!  :Smile:  

*Bab* draga, pa tvoj tulum u labu je bio odličan!!!!!! Bravo! uskoro će i transfer, a onda ti želim veeeeeeeliku betu za cca 2 tjedna!!!! 

Iva, odlična beta!  :Smile:  Jedva čekam da nam i ti javiš kada čuješ otkucaje! 

Vulkan, želim ti predivnu trudnoću do kraja! i ja jedva čekam da čujem svoja srčeka!

Nina, sretno na porodu!

----------


## J&D

Any kakvo je stanje?

----------


## Kadauna

> Bluebella
> 
> *Bab, bravo! Sretno dalje!*


X

----------


## sanda1977

> Mare 41 cestitam  na trudnoci i neka dalje bude sve skolski 
> 
> Takodjer cestitke i Mury i svim trudnicama, te puno uspjeha u postpcima svim forumasicama!


XXXXX potpisujem sve!
mare  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Draga moja, najdraža Mare...sve sam ti već rekla ali red je da i ovdje poskočim za tebe, tvog dragog i vaše(u) djetešce/dječicu.
> Zbilja si posebna osoba...rijetki su takvi i zato mi je neizmjerno drago zbog tebe.
> 
> A ja javljam da mi od 5 zrelih js imamo 5 lijepih mrvica. Sutra ću znati kad će biti et. Nadam se najboljem i vibram mojim mrvicama da mi budu žilave i borbene.
> 
> Ljubim vas sve!!!


predivno Bab   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

Mare draga čestitke od  :Heart:  . 
Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!

----------


## Any

cekam u cekaonici, ludnica guzva je  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, pa šta ja to propuštam!!! Čitam i ne vjerujem svojim očima... *MARE JE TRUDNA*!!!  :Preskace uze:  :Teletubbies:  :Gumi-gumi: 
Pa čestitam ti, draga moja!!! Vilo foruma!!! Mamice!!! Grlim te i ljubim!!! Sretno za duplanje i onda svih ostalih 8mj! 
*vulkan* čestitam i tebi za hrabro srce, da kuca bar do 100-te godine!!!  :Heart: 
*bab* odličan rezultat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~tulum im je dobar, biti će da imaju neku žesticu u labu!!! 
sve koje sam preskočila sorryyyyy ali želim vam ovakve rezultate!!!

----------


## Snekica

Any~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

hvala svima na dobrim željama, lijepe moje.
Any~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitan transfer i za braceke i sekice koje će vas čekati.

----------


## mimi81

Bab sretno, cure ~~~~~~~!

Ja se nisam baš proslavila na punkciji, 2 js kaže biologica da su male. Sutra ću znati više, ah ta neizvjesnost...

----------


## Mury

*Bab*, super rezultat  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan transfer i veliku beturinu. 
Zbilja je došlo vrijeme nama maratonkama  :Smile: 
Ajmo maratinke: Darmar, Bab, Snekica, Tikki, Tiki_a, Gabi, Pirica, Crvenkapica, Vedre, CorinaII, ivica_k....i sve ostale i martonke, i nemaratonke, brzo uskačite u ovaj plodni jesenski vlakić!!!

----------


## bubekica

*bab* odlicne vijesti!
~~~~~~ za 5 malih boraca!
*Any* ~~~~~~
*vulkan*  :Klap:  za srceko!
*mimi81* drzim fige!

----------


## Mojca

Bab, divan rezultat... nastavi ovaj krasni niz! ~~~~~~~~~

Snekice, pitala sam se di si.  :Laughing:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Bab,divna vijest :Smile:  stvarno je bio ludi party :Smile: 

A.ja evo koracam ka svojoj beti..trema samo takva

----------


## milasova8

I evo- beta se lijepo uduplala, 450 :Smile: 

Uf,koje olaksanje...

----------


## Moe

> I evo- beta se lijepo uduplala, 450


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bab

milasova...uopće nisam sumnjala da se neće lijepo poduplat...
Bravo i za tebe i tvoju mrvicu...ili mrvice...tko zna!?
Uživaj...

----------


## Sonja29

milasova  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Bab draga od srca ti želim da nastaviš niz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mare moj draga moram još  :Very Happy: za tebe. ljubimo te Mare i ja a kad se vidimo pijem i žesticu :Smile: 
vulkan čestitam na  :Heart: 
sneki čekamo tebe......
svim ostalim suborkama/cima bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plodnu jesen

----------


## nevena

bab, drzim fige za tvojih 5 prekrasnih mrvica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

mare, nikad dosta hopsalica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lucija83

Mareeeeeeeeeeeeee čestitam!!!!!

----------


## lasta

> milasova 
> Bab draga od srca ti želim da nastaviš niz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Mare moj draga moram još za tebe. ljubimo te Mare i ja a kad se vidimo pijem i žesticu
> vulkan čestitam na 
> sneki čekamo tebe......
> svim ostalim suborkama/cima bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plodnu jesen



x

----------


## goodwitch

koji prekrasan dan i fenomenalne vijesti!!! :Dancing Fever: 
 čestitam *svim* trudnicama ( da ne počnem nabrajati i slučajno koju zaboravim ) i želim im zdrave i mirne trudnoće !!!
 :Sing:  
 :Preskace uze:

----------


## maca papucarica

Od  :Heart:  cestitam nasoj *dobroj vili*! Aleluja, dosao je i njen red!  :Very Happy: 
Iskrene cestitke i *Ivi77*, *Milasovoj*, a *Bab*, *Any*, *Mimi81* i ostalim cekalicama transfera te cekalicama bete od srca zelim da uskoce u ovaj ludi jesenski trudnicki vlakic!
I jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *Murynu* beturinu u pon!
*Vulkan*  :Klap:  za srceko!
Bas predivan tjedan!

----------


## tetadoktor

> I evo- beta se lijepo uduplala, 450
> 
> Uf,koje olaksanje...


nisam ni sumnjala !!!!

za skolski dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## strategija

Milasova i više nego poduplala :Very Happy:  Miriši mi to nešto na twinsiće :Smile: 
Svima kolektivno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

stretegija,
je li sve u redu kod tebe?  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Milasova8*, super beta  :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~samo neka tako nastavi!!!

----------


## Any

evo me :D jedna super blastica vracena. danas laganini nazad za Istru, sutra kaze doktor krevet wc, krevet i onda normalan zivot bez dizanja i naprezanja. beta tek 23.11.  :Sad:  ko ce do onda izdrzati... dobila i dva boostera, jedan za danas jedan za srijedu

----------


## s_iva

Da još i ovdje  :Very Happy:  za svoju sugrađanku Maru!

Svima ostalima čestitke na lijepim vijestima ovih dana  :pivo:

----------


## Muma

Kojih li vijesti u posljednja 2 dana!!! Teško mi vas je pobrojat, i baš sam sretna zbog toga! Jesenski vlakić sreće se jako lijepo kreće  :Very Happy: . Ima mjesta cure, uskačite... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Sretno svima, i nek je školski!

----------


## Moe

> evo me :D jedna super blastica vracena. danas laganini nazad za Istru, sutra kaze doktor krevet wc, krevet i onda normalan zivot bez dizanja i naprezanja. beta tek 23.11.  ko ce do onda izdrzati... dobila i dva boostera, jedan za danas jedan za srijedu


Sretan put doma! I želim da tvoj idući dolazak u Zagreb bude na ultrazvuk!  :Smile: 
Vjeruj mi da je to čekanje do bete najteže od cijelog postupka. Nađi si neku zanimaciju (ili više njih) da što manje misliš na to. 
Jeste pospremili kojeg smrzlića?

----------


## Moe

> Bas predivan tjedan!


Slažem se, dugo nije bio ovako divan i veseo tjedan na temi  :Smile: 
Imaš divan _ticker_ maco  :Smile: 
Kad ti je termin? Meni je 17.6.  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Joj cure,sad stavljam utric i ono- krv!!!! Prava,svjeza krv...sta da,radim?

----------


## mare41

draga, vjerujem da kad nazoveš doktora da će odgovor biti da zalegneš, miruješ, utriće piješ i da to može biti hematomčić koji se cijedi, nazovi ga!

----------


## Snekica

milasova slušaj mare, zovi doca i miruj! Biti će sve ok! Beta ti se prekrasno poduplala, tako da mislim da nema straha!

----------


## milasova8

Ma nitko se sad ne javlja tamo..gin.mi je rekla da odem u petrovu na hitnu..
Ne znam...

----------


## Snekica

> sneki čekamo tebe......


I ja čekam skupa s vama  :Laughing: 
mimi81, ne bediraj se! Iš Iš!!!

----------


## strategija

> stretegija,
> je li sve u redu kod tebe?


Je, draga! Hvala na pitanju! Evo danas sam 14+2. Prije 2 dana sam prestala sa Crinonenom i sad sam samo na vitaminčekima. Doma sam, uglavnom mirujem i moji me stvarno maze i paze. U pon mi je uzv pa jedva čekam :Smile:  Trudnoća dobro napreduje jedino se još malo mučim sa jetrenim probama a i to će valjda uskoro doći u normalu. 
Milasova miruj i uzimaj Utrogestane. Zovni dr. Ja sam imala hematom i 3 puta sam jako prokrvarila i srećom sve ok!

----------


## Kadauna

> Ma nitko se sad ne javlja tamo..gin.mi je rekla da odem u petrovu na hitnu..
> Ne znam...


ja ne bih išla na hitnu u Petrovu.... stvarno ne bih....  na hitnoj trenutno i ne znaš tko radi.... može biti MPO-ovac ali i ne mora... no way, možeš otići eventualno privatno kod dr. Radončića ali bih iskreno čekala ja - sigurna sam da će prestati...... 

Onako kako je Mare rekla.. i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ne boj se iako znam da te je jako, jako strah... beta ti se poduplala prekrasno..... polako.. ako krvarenje nastavi ili ako se pojača (a to ne dozvoljavamo.....!), onda još uvijek možeš u Petrovu.

----------


## strategija

Da i ja bi još malo pričekala. Sad je petak navečer, ako odeš na hitnu pregledati će te dežurni gin i najvjerojatnije ostaviti na cef-u da ležiš do ponedjeljka dok ne dođe tvoj dr pa te detaljno obradi. Ako se stanje pogorša onda pravac hitna.

----------


## milasova8

Bas sam htjela napisati,prije neg sam vidjela Kadaunin post,da ne zelim na hitnu..
Lezat cu i cekat pon.i opet vadit betu..ionako ju vadim u Petrovoj i moram im odnket nalaz..

fakat sam se isplakala i strah me je,ali nema od toga nista..idem hrabro dalje pa sta god bude..

----------


## maca papucarica

> Slažem se, dugo nije bio ovako divan i veseo tjedan na temi 
> Imaš divan _ticker_ maco 
> Kad ti je termin? Meni je 17.6.


15. 6.  :Smile: 
*Milasova*, znam da te jako strah ali sigurno ce biti sve ok! Beta je betasticna, a po forumskom i inom iskustvu znamo da su hematomi jako cesti pratioci trudnoce! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da krvarenje stane sto prije  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* drz se draga i ~~~~~~ da bude sve ok!
*Any* uzivaj s mrvicom!

----------


## Runa

*Milasova*, bit će dobro  :Love: 

*Any*, stigla mrva doma  :Wink:

----------


## Brunaa

> moja beta (12 dan od transfera) 589, 96


nema me par dana na forumu i sad tek vidim... pa *mare41* draga, najdraža čestitke od srca, bila nam lijepa i vesela trudnica! 
*čestitke, čestitke, čestitke, i opet čestitke!* Baš mi je drago da si i ti dočekala svojih 5 minuta!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
 :alexis:  jedna rakijica u marino ime!

----------


## Brunaa

sad tek vidim da je i *Mury* uspjela! bravo za našu *Mury* i puno joj sreće želim. Budi hrabra kao i do sada!
nabasala sam prvo na post od *mare41* i odmah krenula da joj čestitam, vratim se na temu kad vidim opet divne vijesti... 
Ostalim trudnicama također čestitke, a čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

Bab ~~~~~~ go girl, go!
Any bravo za superblasticu!
Pirice, kaj je s tobom?
Mury moram malo za tebe ~~~~~~ do najljepseg susreta
mimi81 ~~~~~~ da budu sasvim dovoljno i te dvije

milasova, super za duplanje, a za krvarenje-koma  :Sad:  al ja ne bih na hitnu, nemaju ti oni kaj pomoci
Ne mrdaj iz kreveta i pij utrice pa se javi svom dr
Prosla sam to u obje trudnoce i znam kak ti je
Kod mene su oba puta bili hematomi, srecom sve dobro zavrsilo
Samo miruj i probaj se neuzrujavari a ja ti ~~~~~~~~ da je to mali je hematomcic koji ce brzo nestati

----------


## venddy

mare draga ovo sto vidim me tako razveselilo, uljepsala si mi ne dan nego vikend. cestitam od srca i zelim da ti narednih 9 mjeseci bude lijepo i radosno iskustvo.

milasova moj savjet iz iskustva je da se postavis u vodoravan polozaj i ne mrdas osim na wc. utrice pij dok krvaris i cekaj za pregled ponedjeljak i svog lijecnika, nikakav odlazak na hitnu kod ko zna koga, a ionako ce ti rec ovo isto sto i mi ovdje. 
meni je takoder bio vikend kad je prokrvario hematom i cekala sam ponedjeljak. mjesec i pol dana je trajalo krvarenje dok se konacno nije potpuno povukao i cijelo to vrijeme morala sam lezat. zato draga naoruzaj se strpljenjem i knjigama i pazi sebe i mrvicu.

----------


## Mimek

> mimek, ko bi reko da je to moguce


o da, kako ne ! vjerujem da je svakome moguće samo ako ima snage biti uporan. Vidi tvoj potpis, vidi našu tikicu_69, a ima još ovdje stotine žena koje su svojom upornošću uspjele i koje će tek uspjeti.
Sad ćeš me generacijo prešišati kao starija rodilja, ali samo daješ još više nade da nikad nije prekasno.
Kad nas budu terali u penziju reći ćemo: "čekaj malo, ja tek moram dijete poslati na fax"  :Embarassed:

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam na savjetima..niste ni svjesne koliko ste mi pomogle :Smile: 
Uglavnom,krvarenja vise nema..ali iz kreveta ne mrdam i cekam pon.uz nadu da su mrve sa mnom..

Hvala

----------


## Mojca

milasova, i ja bi rekla da se hamatom igra s tvojim živcima. Biti će sve dobro, samo lezi i odmaraj.  :Love:

----------


## ježić

Treba mi 3 dana da natipkam post na mobu i onda jednim klikom sve izbrišem.  :škartoc: 
Dakle, ajmo ispočetka.

*Bab* čestitam na krasnom rezultatu. Sad se je tulum sigurno već dobro zahuktao. Samo se nek dečki i cure dobro provesele!

A isti scenarij želim i *mimi81*, nek i vašem labu tulum bude super!
Sretno cure!

*Any*, čuvaj mrvicu i nek ti ovo čekanje do bete što prije proleti!

*milasova*, čestitam na lijepom duplanju. Nadam se da se ovo krvarenje neće više ponoviti. Lezi i čuvaj se.

*maco papucarice*, zbilja ti je krasan ticker. Već u devetom tjednu, kako vrijeme leti...

Svima ostalima malo kolektivnih vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I uskačite u taj jesenski vlak, kad je tako dobro krenulo!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dobro jutro, izgleda da su svi još u krevetu, a ja već pijem svoju :Coffee: 
Any jel bilo što za friz?
Milasova super da je krvarenje stalo
Bab i mimi81 sretno i dalje

----------


## Any

Jutro curke... Ja uopce nisam spavala he he... Em sam bila sva neka uzbudjena, em mi je to putovanje od 4h nazad dosta pojacalao grcenje poslje transfera... Sad sam ok, sitno me jos grci ali odmaram... Za smrzavanje je rekao doktor da ce biti ali nisu mi znali reci koliko jucer jer su odlucili cekati da dodju do danas blastici... Nazvati ce me on danas popodne i javiti mi... Kad sam odlazila me zagrlio izljubio i rekao da sa jednom blasticomimamjednake sanse kao i sa tri na 3i dan, i da akouspije super ako ne uspije da ne smijem zaliti za svojom odlukom o zamrzavanju samo jedne po jedne... Ali ja ne zalim za tom odlukom... I mislim da necu pozaliti bez obzira na ishod...

Recite mito grcenje poslje transfera je normalno? Nije strasno, ali me strasi? Hodam ko po jajima iako znam da nece nista ispasti... Ali ono sve ovo skupa je cudan filing... Jako jako cudan.... Rekao doktor da mirujem danas (jucer nisam mogla fulmirovati, vozili smo se, ali sam prakticki lezala u autu i stali smo par puta da protegnem noge), implantacija akobude ce biti danas... Ja nasla statistike da je impl negdje 6-7 dan poslje transfera blastica, pa se i sutrane mrdam previse iz stana... Mislim skuhati rucakneki jednostavni, masina ce oprati sudje, dragi ce staviti ves susiti...

*milasova* nadam seda danas uopce nema krvarenja draga, samo ti lezi i odmaraj... Ja jako malo znam o ranoj trudnoci, ali apsolutno sve frendicesu malo krvarile i sve je bilo ok... Drzim ti fige  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

jutreko svima...
Ja sam na čaju s medom i sirupu protiv kašlja...grrrrrrr...

Sad sam se čula s biologim i moje mrve se sve lijepo drže tako da idemo u utorak po njih. Moje male srećice...

Hvala svima na ~~~~~~~~~~...bome nam toga nikad dosta.

Mimi81... nadam se da nam i ti imaš lijepih vijesti...
Milasova, samo lezi i miruj što više, dobro su ti cure rekle...ne želiš ić na hitnu u Petrovu...ne,ne.
Super da se sve smirilo...ma to se tvoja dječica malo gnjezde i traže si najbolje mjesto.

----------


## Any

*bab* to je super vijest! Sve ide odlicno  :Smile:  sad taman za vikend odmaraj i lijeci prehladu i ko nova si do utorka :D

----------


## maca papucarica

Dobro jutro! Pridruzujem se Mali Mimi u ispijanju kavice!
Tnx *Jezic*  :Kiss: ! A meni vrijeme tako sporo prolazi, ali zato kad pogledam tvoj avatar ne mogu vjerovati kako velikog momcica imas! Kao da si jucer saznala da je decec i zalijepila onaj ticker!
Mozda pises sporo i po nekoliko puta  :Laughing:  ali zato uvijek sve napises tako da mogu samo staviti veliki x !

----------


## Bab

curke, jel znate dal mora i mm samnom na et? Ne znam dal se po novome nekaj potpisuje?
Neka frka mu je na poslu pa ak ne mora on bit tamo ja bi ovaj put to sama odradila.
Thx na pomoći.

Any...držimo ručnonožne fige za lijepe eskimiće.

Maco...avatar je prekrasan...takvu sličnu sličicu i ja imam...volim si ju s vremena na vrijeme malo pogledati, kad sam tužna.

Pusaaaaaaa

----------


## Mury

*Milasova8*, kakvo je stanje jutros? Uh, od kad sam snoć pročitala tvoj post, nisam spavala cijelu noć. Posebno jer sam jutros opet ponovila test (prvi radila u srijedu 07.11., drugi jutros 10.11), i očekivala sam da će mi danas testna crta biti tamna kao kontrlona, a ona skoro ista kao i ona od srijede, pa me strah da beta ne raste pravilno. Zar mi je trebalo ponavljati test, grrrrrrrrrr....
Evo testovi u avataru, gornji je onaj od srijede, a donji od jutos (radi s o alice pregenancy trakicama).
Ajmo cure, nemojte kvariti ovaj lijepo započeti niz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Ma Mury draga...pa današnja crta je valjda duplo tamnija...bar kolko ja vidim na mobitelu.
Daj si nemoj raditi nepotrebni pritisak i nervozu. Ti si draga trudna da trudnija ne možeš biti...dobro???
I probaj bit sretna. Ja najbolje znam kako je to teško, pogotovo nakon svega što smo prošle...ali mislim da je sad došlo vaše vrijeme i da vam nitko neće oduzeti vašu srećicu.
Samo hrabro draga trudnice!

----------


## Any

*mury* ja se slazem s bab, danasnji testic je duplo taminiji... Bez zafrkancije, mislila sam da sam krivo proitala tvoj post jer vidim obratno od onga sto citam... Samo mirno draga, sve je ok  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

bab, na vv smo sve potpisivali na dan punkcije i ja sam na dan transfera išla sama.

----------


## Bab

beba hvala ti. Mi nismo niš potpisivali na dan punkcije. A niš, bude išao samnom za svaki slučaj, pa će kasnit na posao...kaj sad.

----------


## 123beba

pa pokušaj nazvati sestre i pitati kakva je procedura...  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Joj cure, hvala vam. Ali uživo nije baš puno tamnija crta (ovdje na avataru je ipak mala sličica). Uh, ali nema mi druge, nego čekat ponedjeljak i prvu betu, pa onda opet gristi nokte do druge bete. Valjda bude sve ok. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

mury, ja ću ti samo reći da ja na betu od skoro 7000 nisam imala ful tamnu testnu crtu. Tak da mani se tih testova i pricaj sa svojim mrvicama...to ti je puno pametnije trenutno.
I sve bu dobro, OK!??

----------


## mimi81

Evo ovako kod mene se jedna oplodila, a jedna nije. Transfer bi mogao biti u pon ali moram se sutra još jednom čuti sa biologom. :štrika: 

Puno sreće i vibri svima za bete, trudnoće, razvoje folikula i naravno dobre živce :Smile:

----------


## bubiloo

Mury, evo da te malo umirim. Ja sam ti imala iste te testove Alice-to su kao jako osjetljivi testovi.
Moja prva crtica nije bila nešto pretamna a idući dan je beta bila 450 onda sam nakon 48 sati opet pišnula testić baš prije nego sam vadila drugu betu i crtica je bila neznatno tamnija ali i dalje svjetlija od kontrolne i ja sva u panici....nije se poduplala beta a kad ono beta ne da se poduplala nego je iznosila 1122....tako da to što crtica nije tamna kao kontrolna ništa ne govori glavno da se crtica vidi, nisu ti ti testovi tako pouzdani.
Ja sam sigurna da će ti beta u ponedeljak biti ogromna četveroznamenkasta brojkica  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Veliki pozdrav svima od mene i mog malog dečka koji skakuće u trbuhu (evo mi smo sad u 29tt i guramo naprijed) :Heart:  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

jutro curke!
*Mury* ne brini za duplanje bete! kucni testovi nikako nisu pokazatelj razine bete. saljem ti puno pusa!
*bab* ~~~~~~ za smrzlice!
*milasova* si ok?
*Any* grcenja su normalna, a sto se tice mirovanja, procitaj kako nam je *mare41* mirovala u dobitnom postupku  :Wink: 
~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## pirica

> Pirice, kaj je s tobom?


a cekam m da krenem s pikanjem, prvi puta na gonalu

----------


## frka

Mury, moj prvi test je bio negativan, a beta drugi dan skoro 200. dan nakon bete na novom testu crtica jeeeeeeeedva vidljiva. ali jedva, jedva! molim te uključi ignore mode i opusti se do bete!

milasova, drž' se!

Bab, mimi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

pirice, i tebi malo za nadolazeći ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Any, grčevi su najnormalnija stvar... mislila si reći da je implantacija 6. ili 7. dan od oplodnje, ne od transfera? imaš temu Fizička aktivnost nakon ET-a pa pročitaj zadnjih par postova i pogledaj link koji sam stavila - mirovanje apsolutno nije potrebno osim ako si u hiperstimulaciji ili ako je došlo do drugih komplikacija. kod jako uvećanih jajnika potrebno je biti oprezan i ne raditi ponavljajuće radnje (peglanje, plesanje, usisavanje, ...) jer može doći do torzije jajnika, ali fizička aktivnost NE utječe na implantaciju! ponašaj se kako ti odgovara... (uf, već se osjećam ko papiga s tim...)

----------


## bubekica

*frka* mozda se ti osjecas ko papiga, al ja sam ti jako zahvalna na tim uputstvima  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

OK! Puno hvala, umirile ste me. Sada samo čekam svoju veliku beturinu u ponedjeljak i gotovo!
*Mimi81* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od neba i natrag, za uspješan ET, i na kraju ogromnu beturinu!!!
I ostalim čekalicama koječega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba!!!

----------


## Sneki41

Mare41, cestitam od srca generacijo! Rasplakala si me od srece!!! Toliko si nas savjetovala, hrabrila, pomagala i evo doslo je i tvoje vrijeme!!! O Boze, koliko sam sretna zbog tebe...

----------


## nana0501

Ni ja nisam mirovala nakon transfera. Prvo sam vlakom putovala kuci samo sam drugi dan malo vise pazila jer me bolilo i dalje normalno jer ipak imam dijete doma za koje se treba brinuti

----------


## milasova8

Mury,nisam te htjela preplasiti..sorry..
Ti si trudna,crta se itekako vidi,ne brini..
I meni je krvarenje stalo,hvala Bogu,evo lezm i ne mrdam do ponedjeljka..Mury u pon.smo u iscekivanju..bit ce ok :Smile: 

Bab,u Petrovoj su parovi koji su imali blastice za smrznuti morali potpisati da to rade na vlastitu odgovornost i da su upoznati sa tim..TM to moze potpisati kada dode po tebe..
Sve je lijepo krenulo  kod tebe i bas sam sretna zbog toga~~~~~~~ ..
A da te utjesim,ja sam ti se nakon transfera odmah prehladila i evo mrve au tu..

Mimi,saljem ti brdo vibrica da ta jedna bude hrabrica i da se izbori~~~~~~~

Amy,bit ce to sve ok- samo laganini..

Bubekica,nadam se da ti je sad lakse i da te ne bole jajnici..

Hvala vam svima na savjetima:

I evo jos malo~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## anddu

Ja cu samo potpisati Frku sto se tice mirovanja. U ovom postupku dan transfera nisam mirovala skoro pa nista. Nesto sitno popodne legla poslije rucka, sto mi je i inace obicaj. Sutra ujutro krenuli na put autom 600 kilometara. Odmorila tek navecer kad sam isla spavati. Treci dan bila na poslu i radila vise od 8 sati... I bingo

----------


## corinaII

> Kojih li vijesti u posljednja 2 dana!!! Teško mi vas je pobrojat, i baš sam sretna zbog toga! Jesenski vlakić sreće se jako lijepo kreće 
> . Ima mjesta cure, uskačite... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Sretno svima, i nek je školski!


_x

_

----------


## Any

Ma cure ne mislim ni ja bas previse mirovati, odmah poslje ETa sam se vozila u autu nekih 400km, dosla doma popela sen a treci kat (nema lifta) napravila si za jesti i malo odmorila prije spavanja... Danas odmaram jer sam jako umorna, booster mi je srusio energiju skroz, isto kao i onaj prvi poslje punkcije, i ne sumnjam da ce mi tako biti i u srijedu poslje treceg... 

Ali ono lezim, i setam po stanu, grci mi se maternica pa mi bas i nije neka sreca, racunam da cu sutra vec biti bolje...

----------


## Mury

*Milasova8*,hvala Bogu da je krvarenje stalo, odmah se i ja ljepše osjećam  :Very Happy: .
Samo miruj i mazi bušu, a u ponedjeljak idemo po četverocifrene bete  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Samo da utješim prehlađene, ja sam nakon transfera imala najjaču prehladu u životu. Kašljala sam kao nikad... Mislila sam da neće biti ništa od svega... ali eto Smjehuljica je tu. 
Rekla mi je jedna naša suborka da je rekla da je dobro da imunitet malo padne, da lakše dođe da implantacije.

----------


## milasova8

Mojca,izgleda da je tako..ne mora znaciti,ali i moja prica to potvrduje..jos uvijek kasljucam pomalo...

Meni su isto rekli da pad imuniteta pomaze implataciji..

Mury,uopce ne smnjam u veeelike bete..navijam za to :Smile:

----------


## mia74

Od srca čestitam svim trudnicama,ali posebno čestitam našoj dragoj *Mare 41*!!!!
Ne mogu opisati koliko sam sretna zbog tebe!! :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Šaljem ti veliki :Heart: 

I jedan poseban pozdrav dragoj *Bab*!!!

Mislim jako često na tebe i ja se polagano spremam ponovno u igru..

----------


## bugaboo

Cestitke svim friskim trudnicama, a posebno maratonkama :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

Svim curama koje su trenutno u postupku zelim velike bete i kuckajuca srceka :fige:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

mia, sretno! kad krećete?
milasova, bravo da je stalo
Mury, ide to lijepo, čekamo ponedjeljak
bab~~~~~~~~
bubek i svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~
(ja sam pisala da nisam htjela ležat sat vremena nakon transfera kako traže, nego hopsnula nakon 10 minuta i dalje nastavila normalno živjeti, al ja uvijek kažem-ako neko osjeća da mu se više odmara jer ga nešto bolucka-iz razloga koje frka lijepo opisuje ili samo zato što mu paše-neka! al po meni-zaista se ne teba zalijepit za krevet bez micanja)

----------


## frka

vidim da se i mia sprema u nove pobjede - sretno u pohodu na no.2 i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

(al me pljusne svaki put kad vidim da se u postupke spremaju parovi čija su dječica i ohoho mlađa od moje N. - neka i po više od godine dana. a ja još ne mogu ni ne smijem niti pomisliti na to  :Sad: )

mare41, je li pala nova beta?

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## 2hope

Frka kužim te.... ali evo za utjehu prvi puta pokušali kada je  :Heart:  imalo tri godine, i evo sad kad ima pet

----------


## mare41

frka, sutra cu, ne cvikam

----------


## Mury

E kada smo kod prehlada, ja sam u ovom postupku prvi puta bila na decortinu, imunitet mi je totalno pao, i od ET počela prvo grlobolja, a onda tjedna dana kašalj nesnosan, "poderala" sam grlo i pluća, ful jaki suhi kašalj trajao tjedan dana, a sad još navečer i ujutro kašljem...i mrvice/mrvica se uhvatile barem kako test kaže  :Smile: . Inače, nisam bila virozna barem 5 godina.
Zato, prehlađene čekalice, to neka vam bude pozitivan znak.
*Mare41* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju ekstra beturinu  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

Mare čestitam, baš me je obradovala tvoja beta.hrabrim koracima naprid. čestitam još jednom i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu. :Heart:

----------


## Bab

jutro svima...
Evo da i ja nakon dugo vremena skuham jutarnju kavicu, čaj,kakao...ma svega imama...samo se ponudite. A kak je u zadnje vrijeme krenulo, moram servirat i jednu ljutu  :Wink: 

ajmo cure i danas nastaviti niz lijepih vijesti...
Evo prvo nam naša Vila vadi drugu betu...tu već znam da ćemo ooet skakati od veselja.
A ajmo i dalje...

Any, nisi nam niš javila jel bilo malih smrzlića? Jel ti se javio L?
Nadam se da je...

Mury, tebi posebne ~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju ogromnu betu...jedva čekam. Ko da je moja :Smile: 

Milasova, jel sve ok? Jel miruješ? 

 Mia draga...puuunooo te pozdravljam...fakat se nismo dugo čule.
Baš mi je drago da se spremate po sekicu...a može i braco, zakaj ne :Wink: 
aj poslat ću ti pp, samo da upogonim laptop jer mi je prek moba nezgodno pisat.
Pusa svima

----------


## Snekica

Dobro jutro! *Bab* tnx na kavici, tako dobro prija! Bila si jako vrijedna jutros pa je šteta pokvariti napisano, tako da sve potpisujem!

----------


## Any

Jutromsvima! Fina kavica *bab* mmmm  :Smile: 

Dr L me malo zeza i nervira moram priznati... Jucer nije zvao do 14h, onda sam mu poslala sms jerznam da kad poslajem sms on se javi odmah, i poslao mi je da ga zovem danas... Ok... Zovem ja njega danas (prije 5min) i kaze on meni da je prerano i da ga zovem za sat dva... WTF? I sad se brinem? Po onome sto je pricao na dan transfera izgledalo je kao da ih ima dosta, a sad mi se cini da nema niti jedoga.... Alitomi moze reci u par sekundi na telefonu... 

Evo i sad cekam 10:30 da ga nazovem... Uzbudjenjima nikada kraja :sarkazam: 
Odlucilla sam se ne ljutiti dok ne budem znala sve cinjenice, ali bome...

----------


## tetadoktor

jutro curke!!! Bab, hvala na  :Coffee: 

navijamo za *mare*!!!!!

----------


## J&D

Curke evo i mene nisam se dva dana javljala, posto sam prokrvarila! Zvala dr. L. On me stavio do danas na on hold.... I danas ujutro u 8.00 bila kod njega. Sve je uredu, imamo srceko i odlicno rastemo! 
Dr ne vidi nista i misli da je kapilara pukla! Prezivila sam jedva ova dva dana pakla!  Any kod dr-a ti je sto zena, a i ja sam ga dugo gnjavila! Sto se tice smrzlica, on ti je dosta flegmarican kad ih ima puno, a i kako on kaze... Vi ste ionako trudni! Ne brini biti ce smrzlica i na prodaju  :Wink:

----------


## Any

*J&D* jasam najvj zvala kad si ti bila tamo... Uh oprosti draga... Zato ga i ne volim zvati... Drago mi je da je sve ok i da imate srceko jupiiiii  :Smile:  

Aza guzvu sam i mislila da je... Na dan transfera je bilo toliko ljudi da sam ja bila pod stresom za njega, ko zna kako je njemu bilo he he... A nista cekam da prodje vrijeme pa cu ga nazvati... Mm mi je bio u banani jucer, jer on je prakticki sihuran da ovaj ciklus nece uspijeti, nego sljedeci sa FETom... Eto vidite u kojoj pozitivi zivim ja  :Rolling Eyes:  
Pa je i mene izbedirao... Eh...

----------


## J&D

Nema sekiracije draga, mozda ste si smanjili malo sansu s obzirom da je set, ali i meni je rekao da je vratio losiji i bolji, i da se sigurno primio bolji, tako da to ispada kao da je set, koliko vidim ti si zdrava, i do muza ti je, cim su se oni oplodili znaci da je miz svoje rijesio  a sad je na tvom tjelu da prihvati plod, sto nema razloga da ne jer si zdrava, upravo kao i ja! Imas li kakve simptome? Kad si zadnji booster primila?

----------


## Any

A meni je rekao da je jedna odlicna blastica kao 3embrija 3 dan... I da su mi to sanse... A koliko sam shvatila on vraca dva treci dan po principu "jedan drugom pomazu"...  Ma neznam... A simptomi, ma kaki?! Niti ne trazim koliko sam nafilana hsg-om i utogestanima nema sanse da ja skuzim ikakve prirodne simptome sa svim tim ljekovima... Tako da sam i odustala... Prvi booster je bio na dan punkcije, drugi u petak na dan transfera, a treci trebam dobiti u srijedu ovu... Tako da ni test ne mogu do sljedeceg utorka minimalno... 
Beta zakazana za 23.11. Ali necu stici napraviti do 24.11. ...

----------


## Brunaa

Mare41 betu na sunce, da se forum opet zatrese  :Kiss:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

aj nek neko nađe tablicu duplića, ja sam smotana-2155,5 - 15. dnt

----------


## Brunaa

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> jutro curke!!! Bab, hvala na 
> 
> navijamo za *mare*!!!!!


bab, pusa, 
meni stvarno ova beta nije bila napeta, znam da je sve ok, napetije mi ja da znam koliko ih je, al to ćemo pričekat uzv još 10-tak dana

----------


## Any

:Very Happy:  

http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Twin

Je to ta lista?

----------


## bubekica

*mare*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  */tres-tres/*

----------


## Gabi25

Mare ovo je i iznad prosjeka za trojke!!! Jel danas 17dpo?
I bravo za stav, da mi je pola tvog optimizma :Smile:

----------


## mare41

je, 17 dpo, sad si me prepala, al kako bude bude, ja jednostavno od crte na testu znam da je sve dobro, mi sad razmisljamo ko ce to sve nahranit :Smile: 
gabi, doci ce optimizam

----------


## Mury

*Mare41*, beta je vauuuu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!
Sada draga uživaj, i mirno čekaj UZV.
Joj, da je meni edenu poštenu betu sutra, tako me strah, jer uvijek su mi bete bile povuci, potegni, nikakve, jadne. Eh da mi je sada beturinu do neba, pa makar i trojke bile!!!

----------


## vedre

Ma nek se sve trese....... Mare Beta je woooooow.cestitke još jednom

----------


## ljube

*mare*, krasna beta   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ,u to ime jedna dupla ljuta,uf što fali :smajlickojitrusirakiju:

----------


## Gabi25

Ma draga nisam te htjela prepasti, skicni na betabase, ne mogu linkati s moba. A opet, bilo je cura sa velikim betama pa je bila jedna beba :Smile: 
Ma glavno da je pozitivna beta tu pa koliko ih bilo :Smile: 
Ljubim te!

----------


## strategija

Mare nema pravila ali čini mi se da ćemo se uskoro družiti na temi blizanci, trojke....
Mury za veeliku betu ~~~~~~~

----------


## Gabi25

Eh da, Mury za sutra do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mare41*, predivna beta!  :Very Happy:  Cestitam!
*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za debelu brojcicu sutra!

----------


## Mojca

Mare, ogromna beta! A kakva bi i mogla biti nakon toliko čekanja. Ali, biti će to sve ok, nema da brigaš! Ljubim te. Sve vas, ma koliko vas ima.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kitty

mare41 jupiiiiii  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!
svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> Cestitke svim friskim trudnicama, a posebno maratonkama
> 
> Svim curama koje su trenutno u postupku zelim velike bete i kuckajuca srceka


potpisujem,malo se šlepam

----------


## Snekica

*mare41*  :Preskace uze:  :Preskace uze:  :Preskace uze:  :Sing: * to te ja pitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Čestitam!!!
Any i? Šta kaže doc?

----------


## Shanti

> Mare, ogromna beta! A kakva bi i mogla biti nakon toliko čekanja. Ali, biti će to sve ok, nema da brigaš! Ljubim te. Sve vas, ma koliko vas ima.



*Mare* lipa moja, samo ću potpisati Mojcu!  :Zaljubljen: 

*Bab*, i tebi želim sretan postupak, držim fige svom snagom da ti ova zima bude prekrasna! :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Mare krasna beta,cestitam :Smile:

----------


## Lua

Mare kakva beta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!!!!
Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeliku betu sutra  :Klap:

----------


## linalena

Mare jupujeeeee, bravo bravissimo 

*čestny na bliženci*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mare  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## Mojca

> *Bab*, i tebi želim sretan postupak, držim fige svom snagom da ti ova zima bude prekrasna!


A ja Shanti.  :Wink: 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanda1977

čestitam novim trudnicama i da sve bude ok!!
može li mi netko poslati link gdje mogu kupiti lh trakice,da ih ima više malo....? hvala puno :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

sanda1977, na njuškalu u pretraživač ukucaš lh trakice i on ti izbaci sve koji se oglašavaju

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda1977, na njuškalu u pretraživač ukucaš lh trakice i on ti izbaci sve koji se oglašavaju


hvala ti

----------


## tetadoktor

a ja potpisujem i Mojcu i Shanti 

mare  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matahari

x


> mare41 jupiiiiii  , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv!
> Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu!
> svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba

----------


## sanda1977

> x


*xxxx*

----------


## sanda1977

*X*

----------


## Argente

super, mare!



> mi sad razmisljamo ko ce to sve nahranit


 :Laughing:

----------


## M@tt

Mare woooooooooooooooooow....   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

> je, 17 dpo, sad si me prepala, al kako bude bude, ja jednostavno od crte na testu znam da je sve dobro, mi sad razmisljamo ko ce to sve nahranit


četitam draga... i ne brini kako ćeš nahraniti.  :Smile: 
imam recept:
hranu kupovati od seljaka na selu. em je dobra, em je jeftina...
 :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

J&D- cestitam na srceku!!
Drago mi je sto je agonija prosla i sto je sve u redu :Smile:

----------


## J&D

> x


Evo potpisujem, sveram se!
To je za sve beturine , plusice, i svu srecu ovog svijeta za cekanje


Milasova hvala ti puno! 
Kakvo je kod tebe stanje

----------


## J&D

> x





> A meni je rekao da je jedna odlicna blastica kao 3embrija 3 dan... I da su mi to sanse... A koliko sam shvatila on vraca dva treci dan po principu "jedan drugom pomazu"...  Ma neznam... A simptomi, ma kaki?! Niti ne trazim koliko sam nafilana hsg-om i utogestanima nema sanse da ja skuzim ikakve prirodne simptome sa svim tim ljekovima... Tako da sam i odustala... Prvi booster je bio na dan punkcije, drugi u petak na dan transfera, a treci trebam dobiti u srijedu ovu... Tako da ni test ne mogu do sljedeceg utorka minimalno... 
> Beta zakazana za 23.11. Ali necu stici napraviti do 24.11. ...


Ma to je odlicno... Sad znam da mi je s pravom bilo krivo sto nismo vracali blastice  :Wink:  ja sam ti 6 dana poslje boostera radila test ali, sam ih ja 4 dobila

----------


## milasova8

Nema vise krvarenja,hvala Bogu..od petka popodne mirujem,tu i tamo malo prosecem po stanu jer me guza i leda bole od izlezavanja..
Nadam se najboljem sutra i velikoj beti :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Ma biti ce to ok!
Ja to najbolje znam nazalost! Jel bas bila krv ili sukrvica kod tebe.... Nisam skuzila

----------


## milasova8

Kad sam stavljala utrice prst mi je bio cijeli krvav,crvena krv..unutra je sve bilo krvavo,nije curilo..,tj.nisam primjetila,krv na gacicama
Nakon nekih sat- dva vise je nije bilo,malo smedkasto..sutradan ni toga nije bilo..samo utrici..

----------


## Any

Cure nije mi se doktor jos nista javio za smrzlice, poslala sam mu sms da mi javi kad stigne... 
Ovako da vas pitam dok mi se on ne javi, imam natecen trbuh nije jako ali za mene dosta posto je poprilicno ravan inace, bole me jajnici kao da su puni zraka i kao da ti mjehurici zraka pucaju (krckaju) malo mi je teze hodati, stajati dosta tesko... Tako mi je od punkcije (bilo se malo smirilo i nda opet), s time da se danas dosta pojacalo ili mozda samo vise primjetim jer me vise ne grci od transfera... Hiperstimulacija?! Sta da radim? Lezim ili krecem se?

----------


## Snekica

Lezi i pij puno tekućine (vode), pripazi na disanje, ako počne biti otežano kreni put hitne. Ali nadam se da neće biti baš tako!

----------


## sanda1977

> Ma to je odlicno... Sad znam da mi je s pravom bilo krivo sto nismo vracali blastice  ja sam ti 6 dana poslje boostera radila test ali, sam ih ja 4 dobila


šta je to booster?! nešto malo znam,ali nisam sigurna baš... :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

> četitam draga... i ne brini kako ćeš nahraniti. 
> imam recept:
> hranu kupovati od seljaka na selu. em je dobra, em je jeftina...


x!
....em imamo i vezu za to.  :Smile:

----------


## frka

mare41, beturina i po  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Any, to je zapravo dobar znak - HS se pojačava ako dođe do trudnoće!
samo kako ti je Sneki rekla - lezi i puno pij, a ako primijetiš probleme s mokrenjem i/ili disanjem, pravac hitne!

----------


## J&D

Booster je brevactid odnosno štoperica,u manjoj dozi poslje transfera neki lječnici daju boostere jer dmatraju da pomazu implantaciji, to su beta hcg injekcije, simuliraju organizmu da je vec trudan! Ali na zalost vidljivi su i na testu i u krvi! Tako dok ne ispare iz organizma, pokazuju eventualno laznu trudnocu

----------


## Any

Da citam da se HS pojacava u slucaju trudnoce, ali meni je sada 2 dana poslje blastice transfera, i zadnji brevacid je bio takodjer prije dva dana, tako da ako je HS onda je mislim od tog boostera prije dva dana... U srijedu bi trebala jos jedan brevacid ali to cu pitati doktora...

Inace tek mi se danas napuhnuo trbuh... Neznam...

----------


## Mali Mimi

HS ti ne izazivaju inekcije  tipa štoperice ali mogu pojačati efekt kao i trudnoća, zato ako je to u pitanju onda ne bi trebala opet primati taj booster, svakako kontaktiraj dr. a do tad kao što je Sneki rekla odmaraj, pij puno i prati dali ti se zadržava tekućina u tijelu

----------


## J&D

Napuhnut se moze trbuh i od cista na jajnicima, one nisu nista strasno, potpuno su normale, ali i znak su trudnoce!  Meni se isto trbuh jako napuhnuo. I dalje imam trbuh ko da sam ohoho trudna, ali u mpo- je to normalno, puno pij i prati odlazke na wc! Oni moraju biti cesci nego inace, mene i sada po noci budi to sto moram mokriti... Sta si ti ono primala od ljekova?

----------


## Any

Da to sam i mislila krivo sam se izrazila, nisam mislila da je booster uzrok... Za sada je ok, samo taj trbuh i janici...pratiti cu uvoz i izvoz tekucine... Hvala svima

----------


## frka

svakako pitaj dr-a jer se kod HS boosteri izbjegavaju (neki daju decapeptyl umjesto hcg-a). inače, blastica se može implantirati već na dan transfera tako da i ne bi bilo čudno da se HS već sad pojačava zbog trudnoće (boosteri ipak "hlape", a beta u slučaju trudnoće raste). 

u svakom slučaju - nek je to zbog trudnoće! sretno!

----------


## J&D

Ako nisi tokom stimulacije primala decapeptyle ne vjerujem da dr. Sumnja u hiper kod tebe, tako da mu obavezno javi sta sumnjas, ali ne vjerujem da je on to predvidio i da ce ti ukinuti boostere!  Svakako mu spomeni, i prati simptome

----------


## rozalija

Mare, mare lipa moja Mare, koja beturina, prekrasno.Čestitam ti od srca.
A za nahranit u nas u BiH kažu ko god je Bog stvorio tome je i nafaku dao.
TO je najmanje briga, bitno jr da si ti nama T R U D N A!!!!!!!

----------


## mimi81

Mare čestitam!

Ja sutra idem na transfer jednog embrija

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## J&D

Drzimo fige mimi... Jel namjerno Set ili

----------


## mimi81

Samo je jedan embrij za transfer

----------


## J&D

Pa nek bude to taj koji ce postati mali šmuncek!

----------


## bubekica

*mimi81* puno ~~~~~~ za transfer sutra!
*Mury* ~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
*J&D* drago mi je da je sve ok!

----------


## Mury

*mimi81* šaljem ti milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan ET, i ogromnu beturinu za 14 dana !!!

----------


## Runa

> Cure nije mi se doktor jos nista javio za smrzlice, poslala sam mu sms da mi javi kad stigne... 
> Ovako da vas pitam dok mi se on ne javi, imam natecen trbuh nije jako ali za mene dosta posto je poprilicno ravan inace, bole me jajnici kao da su puni zraka i kao da ti mjehurici zraka pucaju (krckaju) malo mi je teze hodati, stajati dosta tesko... Tako mi je od punkcije (bilo se malo smirilo i nda opet), s time da se danas dosta pojacalo ili mozda samo vise primjetim jer me vise ne grci od transfera... Hiperstimulacija?! Sta da radim? Lezim ili krecem se?


Joj, Any...mene od stimulacije još bole jajnici luđački, čitav donji trbuh i križa i ne mogu se normalno kretati. I nakon punkcije bol ne pušta, mrvicu je tupija, ali konstantna. Kad moram mokriti, to naprezanje mi je užasno bolno. Mislila sam već da imam neku urinarnu infekciju, ali nemam nikakve simptome koje mogu povezati s tim. Jedino imam pritisak na mjehur koji mi se pojavio isto već od početka stimulacije. Pijem puno, i mokrim puno, ali ta bol me izluđuje... Transfer u utorak. Već mi je te boli preko glave.

----------


## bubekica

*Runa* tako je meni bilo, smirilo se dan nakon transfera, ali mislim da to ima vise s tim sto je proslo 6 dana od brevactida koji sam primila na dan punkcije. drz se.

----------


## Runa

Hvala, bubekica.  :Smile:  
Stvarno se pitaš je li to tako noramlno. Bila sam s jednom curkom na punkciji, nju apsolutno ništa nije boljelo. Lucky she. Ali sve smo drugačije valjda.

----------


## Runa

Hvala, bubekica.  :Smile:  
Stvarno se pitaš je li to tako noramlno. Bila sam s jednom curkom na punkciji, nju apsolutno ništa nije boljelo. Lucky she. Ali sve smo drugačije valjda.

----------


## venddy

Mare beta je vauuuu I neka ti nama na uzv ugledas 2 malena Srca.
Mury s nestrpljenjem cekam I tvoju betu sutra I neka nam I ti isto postanes sretna mama duplica.
Navijam bas za dvojkice cure.

----------


## srecha

Evo mene sa pravim hiperom zavrsila u bolnici. Trbuh mi je bio napet i nadut do ispod grudi. Dr mi nije htio zbog toga dati booster. 3 dnt više nisam mogla disati pa su me primili u bolnicu. Daju mi infuzije jer mi se cijela krvna slika poremetila i sva sam otecena.Danas je 7dnt i nemam nikakvih simptoma osim povremenih bolova u desnom jajniku jer je još dosta otecen.  19.11 vadim betu pa ćemo vidjeti da li se uopce sva ova muka isplatila. :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Mare čestitam!
> 
> Ja sutra idem na transfer jednog embrija



SRETNO
zelim ti ko i sebi   
  i ja idem  na  transfer  sutra

----------


## Runa

*srecha*, puno ti sreće želim i suuuuper betu  :Smile: 

*mimi, crvenkapica*, sretno na transferu  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

srecha jesi još u bolnici ili si se vratila doma? Da se sve muke isplate ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mimi i crvenkapice, dragičke moje! Da vaše mrve budu sa vama od sutra pa i za čitav život! mislim da vam je vrijeme da se maknete više s ovog odbrojavanja! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnju 4-znamenkastu beturinu!

----------


## Donkey

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  nije me bilo skoro tjedan dana pa čestitam novim trudnicama, Mare prekrasno duplanje... baš me ganu ovakvi sretni raspleti događaja i sretni završeci priča parova s ovog foruma! Curke koje čekate bete, tranfere, punkcije puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za sve što vam treba!!!
Nama se nažalost opet ne piše dobro (ovaj put i na heparinu od dana transfera) - na punih 6 tj. dijagnoza bradikardija srčeka ploda  :Sad:  pročitala sve dostupno na internetu na tu temu, već sa pomirila (ako se to uopće može) s 3. kiretažom, jako sam tužna, javim se nakon slijedećeg pregleda...

----------


## vedre

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra za beturinu.nek se sve trese

----------


## Any

*runa* tako je i meni i ne popusta mi od transfera uopce... Jucer me vise zamaralo grcenje pa si stalno ponavljam da nije nista strasno... A i nije zapravo... Nije neka neizdrziva bol, ali ono vecinu vremena smeta, sa momentima u kojima me bas presjece... Ul sto vise lezim to se bolje osjecam... Apijem ionako uvijek puno, i idem mrvicu manje na wc u zadnje vrijeme, ali ne zabrinjavam se za sada... Ipak cu spomenuti dr sutra...zasvaki slucaj...

*srecha* bas sam se pitala kako si ti! Ajme draga jako mi je zao...  :Sad:  drzi se i pozitvno naprijed... Misliti cu na tebe i nadam se da ce ti se sve ovoisplatiti draga...

*Donkey* jako mi je zao  :Sad:  neznam uopcesta bi rekla, nadam se da ce se sve dobro zavrsitina kraju

----------


## milasova8

Donkey, o Bože, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  strašno..ne mogu ni zamisliti kako se osjećaš..drži se...

----------


## J&D

Donkey <3

----------


## Any

Ajme dr L je bas car, on mene sada zvao da mi kaze da se ne brinem za jajnike, da je to od Brevacida i da normalno dalje sve po starom... Ajme u soku smo ostali kad smo vidjeli da on zove (sms sam mu poslala u 11 ujutro)... Naravno nije imao pojma sta je sa smrzlicima... To cu sutra saznati...

----------


## Ginger

mare preeeeedivna beta!!!!!
Mury ~~~~~~~~ za tvoju predivnu betu sutra
Bab, pirice ~~~~~~~
ma svim puuuuno ~~~~~~

a ova krvarenja stvarno idu na zivce, nakon svega jos i to :Nope: 
meni su zagorcala obje trudnoce, tako da znam kako vam je cure
~~~~~~ da se vise ne ponove

----------


## J&D

> Ajme dr L je bas car, on mene sada zvao da mi kaze da se ne brinem za jajnike, da je to od Brevacida i da normalno dalje sve po starom... Ajme u soku smo ostali kad smo vidjeli da on zove (sms sam mu poslala u 11 ujutro)... Naravno nije imao pojma sta je sa smrzlicima... To cu sutra saznati...


Ja to stalno pokusavam svima objasniti.....velika prednost zapravo i je ta sto nema sestru, pazi danas nedjelja, puna cekaona i onjos navece zove okolo da smiri zene! On je meni zivce tako vec 3 puta spasio cak i u sred noci! Sto se tice smrzlica, to na zalost nije samo do njega jer mora i lanu uhvatiti za tu informaciju! Ali velim ti cim su oni flegma, to ti je sve super!

----------


## rozalija

> Donkey, o Bože, jako mi je žao  strašno..ne mogu ni zamisliti kako se osjećaš..drži se...


X

 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Any

*J&D*ja nemam apsolutno nista protiv doktora, na pocetku sam ga malo vidjala i dolazila sam umorna od puta kod njega, pa iskreno nisam imala ni neko misljenje o icemu... Osim o tome da sam cekala dugo u cekaonici, ali ito mi je bilo ok vise kao odmor od voznje... Znam dja da je on jako dobar doktor i covjek... Nemam sumnje u to, ali da zove u 22h neku tamo žnj pacijenticu...to respektiram... I ne brinem se ja za smrzlice, da voljela bi znati, ali znati cu... Nesto u meni mi govori da se ne brinem pa se ne brinem...a i rekao mi je na tel da uopce nije stigao s biologicom pricati... Da je neka frka sigurno bi vec saznala...

Ma ja sam sva neka flegma u globalu...cak i ovo s jajnicima me nije brinulo dok mi mm nije poceo tupiti da nesmije tako boliti, da kako to hodam?...pa sam ja zabrijala da opet ne osjecam bol u pracom intenzitetu (pretepila upalu jajnika bez vecih bolova, nemam pojma kako, navodno to jako boli, a i jajnik je ostao norm poslje, skuzila samo po visokoj temp i malo me strecalo)... I tako...

----------


## J&D

Ma nek ovo tebi bude dobitni pokusaj!!  Znam da je tesko ali nemojte puno pratiti simptome.... Ja sam sad kad sam prokrvarila imala kao i kontrakcije maternice, i jajnici me bolili, i nisam se mogla ispraviti pogrbljeno sam hodala, kad je rekao da je sve ok i kad smo culi srceko, naprosto nista vise u sekundi, sta ti je psiha!   I da vise nikad nisi rekla žnj za sebe, ti si žena uskoro majka KRALJICA, i normalno da te zove i treba da te zove! Ti tvoji smrzlici ce ti ionako samo trebati za koju hodinu za bracu i seku! Zato odmaraj prati malo sta se desava u organizmu, i uzivaj u trudnoci  :Wink:

----------


## srecha

Upravo sam bila na wc u i primjetila smeckasti iscjedak na gaćicama pa i na toaletnom papiru. Uhvatila me panika i pokušavam se sjetiti da li je tko to imao. Strah me pomisliti da je gotovo...

----------


## zubic.vila

Da te malo umirim. Ja sam imala smeđi iscjedak 8dnt i malo 9dnt i bila je implantacija. Evo,još malo ulazim u 11. tjedan.
Tako da to ne mora biti ništa loše! Držim fige da je isto i kod tebe!
Nisam baš aktivna,pa čestitke svim novopečenim trudnicama!

----------


## 2hope

Mare prekrasna beta.....ostalima želim lijepe bete, čekalicama da što prije prođe, sva krvarenja nek prestanu.....
Donkey žao mi što vam se ovo događa, nadam se drugačijem ishodu, drži se

----------


## linalena

Donkey puno puno zagrljaja  i da izvučeš snagu iz zadnjeg atomčića svoga tijela, drž se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ al nećemo ni previše jer znamo da je beta super, biti će sve u redu a sada čekamo  :Heart: 

Mare41 kaj reć nego  :fige:   i kaj ono kod tebe čekamo, aaaa  :Heart:  :Heart:     i već te zamišljam sa ovako dva djetešca  :iskušenje: , jedan dobar a drugi vrag

svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i naravno kavica za dobro jutro i krasan dan

----------


## Mury

Jutro dragi moji! EVo mene, i naravno, nikako bez komplikacija  :Sad: ...sinoć oko 23 na ulošku malo krvi pomiješano s utrićima, popraćeno menstrualnom boli. Na smrt sam se prepala, popila normabel, i nisam oka sklopila. Jutros stanje ok,ali konstantno pritisak i neka probadanja. Ne moram vam ni reći koliko me strah, bojim se da će me moje tijelo opet i opet izdati, i tada ću zbilja morati odustati, jer nikada moje tijelo neće moći iznjeti trudnoću. Test jutros ful pozitivan, ali strah me užasno...jer kod mene nikako bez komplikacija i to odmah u startu  :Crying or Very sad: 
Pusa svima i javim betu.

----------


## tetadoktor

Mury, pokusaj se smiriti (koliko god to glupo u ovakvoj situaaciji zvuci) i sacekaj betu. pa na eventualne konzultacije kod dr ako je potrebno

u svakom slucaju sretno  :Heart: 

Donkey zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Any

*mury* samo polako draga... Znam da je tesko kad se jednom opeces pa puses i na hladno... Ali probajmo uzeti u obzir da se neznas nista o losim stvarim, i onda bi se zabrinula sigurno... I onda bi ti cure ovdje rekle da je normalno malo krvariti na pocetku, zar ne? Mogu si samo zamislitikako ti je tesko, ali pokusaj ici dan za danom...danas je beta, i bit ce velika! I nda za par dana opet beta i bit ce dvostruka ili vise... I onda ultrazvuk... Nemoj predaleko odlaziti urazmisljanjima i bit ce ti puno lakse... Probaj se zaustaviti, razmisljaj par dana unaprijed... Znam da je tesko, ali pomaze sigurno bar malo

*srecha* draga ti si danas 8dnt? Ja mislim da bi to moao biti dobar znak implantacije... Nemam iskustva s tim, ali eto tek toliko da ti kazem, da mislim da ce to cak dobar znak a ne los... Nadam se da si danas malo bolje sto se HSa tice  :Smile: 

Ja sam vam nocas napokon dobro spavala i jedva sam se probudila ujutro, boli me puno manje, neznatno je...tako da ce ipak biti od Brevacida...kojeg moram opet dobiti u srijedu tako da ce opet biti veselo i opet cu hodati ko patka jedno dva dana... Inace mi je bolovanje samo do srijede, ali sada si mislim produziti jos ta dva dana, jerako budu boljeli jajnici poslje zadnjeg boostera ko jucer i prekjucer, nema sanse da ja uspijem sjediti duze od 10min...

----------


## milasova8

Mury ,draga,bit ce to ok..zasto ne moze proci bez krvarenja,da se barem oko toga ne brinemo?!
Ali izgleda da vecina nas ima tu neku sukrvicu na pocetku..
Ja vjerujem u lijepu betu danas :Smile: 

evo i ja sam dala krv i oko 12 rezultat..cvrsto vjerujem da krvarenje nije smetalo mrvicama..

Mury,znam da te strah,samo polako i smireno..kazem ti da ovaj put to mora dobro zavrsiti..drzi se

----------


## milasova8

E da, Mury, takve simptome sam i ja isto imala kad sam vidjela krv..kao kad imam M..
I sinoc me je jako presjeklo u trbuhu,ali to je zato sto se mrva gnijezdi :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mury, Milasova za veliku betu danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## hrki

Mury,Milasova evo puno,puno vibrica za velike brojčice
Svim tužnicama šaljem jedan virtualni  :Love:

----------


## mare41

> Mury,Milasova evo puno,puno vibrica za velike brojčice
> Svim tužnicama šaljem jedan virtualni


X

----------


## LOTTOS

Jutro curke
Evo mene napokon, vidim svasto lijepoga tu ima
Pa za pocetak svim novim trudnicam velike cestitke, a tuznicama veeeeliki zagrljaji, i hrabro dalje
Da vas podsjetim , punkciju sam imala 28.10 a transfer 30.11. , betu bi trebala vaditi u srijedu14.11. Danas sam isla pi pi test i nista, nadam se da je to bilo rado i da ce u srijedu biti beta do neba, al eto s druge strane ... Ma sve znate

----------


## Mury

Dragi moji, pripremite se na šok, jer moja BETA 17 DNT dvodnevnih embrija iznosi *4452*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*Mury* braaaavoooo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*Muryyyyyyy* *ČESTITAM*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . Želim ti što savršeniju trudnoću!!!

----------


## Mojca

Mury.... divno!!!! 
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Čestitam! Predivna brojka!

----------


## mare41

Mury, bravo!!!!!! oćemo mi to imati dupliće? :Smile:

----------


## Any

*mury* prekrasno!! Cestitam od srca  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

> Dragi moji, pripremite se na šok, jer moja BETA 17 DNT dvodnevnih embrija iznosi *4452*


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  tooooooooooo

----------


## žužy

*Mury* vau,impresivno nema kaj !! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*Mare*, ja se nadam da su nam posrijedi duplići  :Smile: .
*Milasova8*, čekamo draga i tvoju veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Hvala svima na čestitkama,a sad odoh normabel zveknuti i u krevet, jer pritisak u trbuhu ne popušta, i strah je još u kostima, ali normabel će valjda učiniti svoje, donijeti mi opuštanje  :Smile: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Mury mury, draga moja, koja prekrasna beta, brojka za pasti na dupe. Čestitam tebi i TM od srca. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Garant su duplići u pitanju.
Ma bravo. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vedre

woooow Mury :Very Happy: .čestitam.duplići duplići duplići.joj baš mi je drago.

----------


## 2hope

Mury prekrasne vijesti.....želim ti da se opustiš i uživaš u svojoj trudnoći  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

Mury prekrasno,čestitam........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> Dragi moji, pripremite se na šok, jer moja BETA 17 DNT dvodnevnih embrija iznosi *4452*


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  juuuuupiiiiii! savršeno!

----------


## Moe

> Dragi moji, pripremite se na šok, jer moja BETA 17 DNT dvodnevnih embrija iznosi *4452*


 :Klap:  :Klap: 
Čuvaj sebe i bebice!

----------


## tetadoktor

cestitam Mury i hrabro naprijed ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

Ideš koka! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  




> Dragi moji, pripremite se na šok, jer moja BETA 17 DNT dvodnevnih embrija iznosi *4452*

----------


## milasova8

Mury,tako sam sretna zbog tebe :Smile:  cestitam!!
Nadam se i ja cetveroznamenkastom broju unatoc krvarenju..

----------


## tetadoktor

milasova, nestrpljivo cekamo...  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*milasova8*, čekamo četveroznamenkastu beturinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## mare41

> milasova, nestrpljivo cekamo...


i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

drage moje,i ja imam lijepu vijest

Beta 14dnt je 1696!!!!
Uf,bilo mi je teze nego prvi put kad sam ju vadila..sve je dobro ispalo..
Hvala vam na podrzci :Smile:

----------


## mare41

bravo milasova!!!!!! (nećeš uduplo ko Mury i ja :Smile: )

----------


## Any

*milasova*!!  :Very Happy:  bravo! Super brojka! Jupi!
Uzivaj sada mamica!

Joj tebe sam cekala da javis i sad idem nesto raditi konkretno da ne razmisljam o svojoj beti koja je jos tako dalekoooo....

----------


## žužy

ajme same lijepe brojke!super,čestitam *milasova*!

----------


## vedre

joj koji dan.Milasova čestitam.
i da je svaki dan ovakav~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> ajme same lijepe brojke!super,čestitam *milasova*!


potisujem  :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Mury i Milasova čestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

mila moja mare, nisam često na netu pa tek sada vidim betu... jedva čekam da vidimo koliko ih je :Smile: 
mury čestitam, sada draga uživaj u trudnoći i sretno ti!
milasova krasna beta, četitam i tebi i želim ti mirnu trudnoću do kraja!
svim mojim suborcima/kama šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba
plače mi mare pa moram bježat :Smile:

----------


## Gabi

*Milasova i Mury*, predivne bete, čestitam! 
*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji et

----------


## Moe

> Beta 14dnt je 1696!!!!


To se zove _imati sreće_, kad iz prvog pokušaja bude BINGO!  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam od srca! Neka bude sve u redu do samog kraja!

----------


## Gabi25

Mury ajme koja beturina, nešto je u zraku valjda zadnjih dana pa sve imate tako velike bete!
Čestitam draga od srca i za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

milasova čestitke i tebi na divnom duplanju!

Sretno svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

> joj koji dan.Milasova čestitam.
> i da je svaki dan ovakav~~~~~~~~~~~~


x
*Mury*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , docekala si svoju beturinu!

----------


## ježić

Kakve krasne beturine!!!

Mury, mare41, milasova8, čestitam svima! Prekrasno!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubilica

ovdje samo prediven vijesti...
Mury & Mare & Milasova čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

prekrasne bete cure  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

čestitam Vam...

očito nam nickovi sa "m" imaju sreće :Smile: 

jel mogu i ja svoj nick promjeniti u MBab---možda i ja onda uspijem uskočiti u ovaj dobitni vlakić?!

----------


## nana0501

Predivne bete mury i milasova sad uzivajte

----------


## mare41

Bab, nije svaki tjedan isto slovo :Smile: , nek drugi tjedan i onaj iza budu na redu sva slova!

----------


## bubekica

Onda nek bude b  :Smile: 
Milasova super  :Kiss:

----------


## rose

vau koje bete mury,milasova i mare41 čestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## matahari

M girls, congrats!

----------


## sanda1977

> ovdje samo prediven vijesti...
> Mury & Mare & Milasova čestitam od srca


potpisujem!!!

----------


## J&D

ovdje samo prediven vijesti...
Mury & Mare & Milasova čestitam od srca   

Curke koje imate bilokakva krvarenja poslje pozitivne bete, prosla sam to prije dva dana, propisan mi je sumeci magnezi dnevno, normabel od 2mg i piti utrice, onima kojima je prije bete sukrvica ili krv, to je ili od implantacije ili od punkcije zaostala krv! Eto tako da se malo umirite, strogo mirujte, i nema puno zivciranja jer si mozete samo gore napraviti!

----------


## Mury

*Milasova8*, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, to te ja pitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !
Ja malo "ubila" oko, normabel je svoje napravio  :Smile: 
Hvala još jednom svima na čestitkama!!!
Bab, bubekica, ja mislim da će u vašem tjednu biti na redu nick sa B  :Smile: ....i kako kome bete budu dolazile, tako će se nickovi mijenjati  :Grin: 
Ljubim vas!

----------


## Snekica

Muma, Milasova pa čestitam drage moje! Neznam kojoj bi prije čestitala, ovoj mladoj ili ovoj maratonki! 
Muma beta je fantastična, biti će tu posla i za cijelu obitelj, vidim ja! Šaljem pusu i uživajte u ovom predivnom danu (nema veze kiša šta pada!)  :Very Happy: 
Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnji ET! S tobom sam u mislima! <3

----------


## venddy

Donkey  :Love: drži nam se draga, znam da ti treba sva snaga koju oboje možete skupit i rado bih ti udjelila i malo svoje

Mury  :Klap:  beta je ko iz snova, baš kakvu sam nekako očekivala kod tebe. Nemam pojma zašto al imala sam osjećaj da bi ovaj put i ti mogla bit jedna od rekorderki po cifri. Sad odmaraj i pazi se do prvog uzv i bit će sve super.

Milasova jako mi je drago što je krvarenje stalo i beta na 14 dnt je stvarno jako lijepa  :Klap: . Al isto ti "take it easy" do pregleda, za svaki slučaj, dok dr ne potvrdi da nema nikakvog hematoma na vidiku.

----------


## Snekica

> Muma, Milasova pa čestitam drage moje! Neznam kojoj bi prije čestitala, ovoj mladoj ili ovoj maratonki! 
> Muma beta je fantastična


Sorry mislila sam na* Mury* ne na Mumu! Lapsus! :facepalm:  :drama:

----------


## frka

Mury, milasova, vauuuuuuuu!!! beturine i po!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## frka

uf, Donkey, sad vidim  :Sad:  drži se... šaljem hug...

----------


## ARIANM

> Kakve krasne beturine!!!
> 
> Mury, mare41, milasova8, čestitam svima! Prekrasno!


švercam se i potpisujem!!!!!

----------


## Mury

*Donkey*, draga, uh, jako mi je žao  :Sad: . Držite se, i neka vam Bog dadne snage za dalje !!!!  :Love:

----------


## Muma

> Sorry mislila sam na* Mury* ne na Mumu! Lapsus!


*Sneki* samo ti copraj! Nemam ništa protiv  :Laughing: 
*Donkey*   :Love:

----------


## ljube

Mury, milasova, super su vam bete, čestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## anddu

Mare, Mury koje beturine :Very Happy: , milasova isto :Very Happy: , ostalima za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

[QUOTE=frka;2271981]uf, Donkey, sad vidim  :Sad:  drži se... šaljem hug...[/QUOTE
X (tako je teško naći riječi)

----------


## Sonja29

Donkey :Love:

----------


## Lua

Mury draga čestitam na beti  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy: 
Milasova  :Very Happy: 

svima puno,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

mury    mury    to se trazi   jeeeeeee
sa takvom ogromnom   betom    17dpt   ne moze  vise nista  biti   lose   ,   ovo je  napokon tvoje vrijeme    ,  uzivaj sa blizancima    :Smile: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

Čestitam ponosnim vlasnicama gigantskih beta!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Donkey draga  :Love:  drž se...

----------


## Kyra Ars

Mury i Milasova, čestitam na nevjerojatnim betama!  :Klap:

----------


## srecha

Joj cure,baš sretan dan! Čestitke na velikim betama!

----------


## milasova8

Hvala svima na cestitkama :Smile: 

Cekalicama punkcijr,transfera,bete zelim puno srece i saljem pozitivne vinre za uspjeh~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nastavite ovaj niz krasnih beta :Smile:

----------


## Cana73

Cure,  kakve krasne bete!

----------


## kiki30

Mury, milasova, predivne bete !!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

Iskrene čestitke svim novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:  i puno pusa svim tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## mimi81

Mury, milasova čestitke na betama koje su za poželjeti! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Sretno svima kome god treba za transfere, bete...Bab, Crvenkapice, Corina ~~~~~~~!
Mi smo danas bili na transferu našeg jednog embrija, sad čekamo i nadamo se

----------


## Mary123

*Mury* i *milasova* čestitam vam...bete su vam suupeeerrrr....
*Donkey* draga drži se.. :Love:

----------


## nana0501

Donky drzi se draga nadam se boljim vijestima nakon novog pregleda

----------


## snupi

Donky  žao mi je  :Love: , curke sa velikim betama drago mi je zbog vas i  nastavak trudnoce tak lijep kao i ovaj pocetak!

----------


## Brunaa

> drage moje,i ja imam lijepu vijest
> Beta 14dnt je 1696!!!!





> Dragi moji, pripremite se na šok, jer moja BETA 17 DNT dvodnevnih embrija iznosi *4452*


*ČČČČČČČČESTITKE M&M!*

Tužnicam veliki  :Love: , a čekalicama puno puno najviše ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

> Cure,  kakve krasne bete!


Ma jesi to ti opet među nama?  :Smile:  jel ima kakvih planova na pomolu?

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja sam danas dobila na cuvanje dvi male slatke mrvice stare dva dana , i vec ih jako volim :Heart:

----------


## Mury

*Crvenkapice*, šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se obje prime, i da za 14 dana poludi form zbog tvoje velike bete!!!!

----------


## Mury

*mimi81*, i tebi draga bezborj da se ta jedna vrijedna čvrsto uhvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*Bab*, također ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Ne mogu vas sve ni pohvatati, i još sam izvan sebe, šaljem uglavnom svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što treba, ali i trudničke prašine, pa se poslužite!!!

----------


## 123beba

Donky  :Love: 

M & M & M čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Klap: 

Crvenkapice, držim  :fige:  za veliku betu za 14 dana!

----------


## milasova8

123beba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srceka sutra :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Svima svega lijepoga i željenoga... 
 :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Cana73

> Ma jesi to ti opet među nama?  jel ima kakvih planova na pomolu?


Eheeeej pozdravko, tu sam, nisam nikuda ni odlazila.
odmaram i prikupljam snagu za dalje. :Kiss:

----------


## mostarka86

> Donky 
> 
> M & M & M čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Crvenkapice, držim  za veliku betu za 14 dana!


x

----------


## M@tt

Čestitke Mury i Milasova!!  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Iskrene čestitke svim trudnicama....velike fige za sve čekalice, kao što sam i ja sama...danas točno tjedan dana od transfera dvije male mrvice...kako preživjeti ovaj tjedan i dočekati taj 20.11. kada vadim nalaz bete?!?jedan neuspjeli postupak je iza mene...sada se nadam najboljem, iako se pokušavam i pripremiti i na onaj drugi ishod kojeg baš i ne želim!!Nemoćna da izmjenim tok događaja....što je tu je...negdje je zapisano u zvijezdama!

----------


## 123beba

Dobro jutro drage dame! Evo prije nego zbrisem put vv da Vas poslužim kavom, cajem, kakaom, toplom cokoladom... i keksici uz napitak  :Smile:  uživajte mi danas! 

Richy, držim  :fige:  da vrijeme proleti, a beta bude ogromna!

----------


## Bab

bokić curke.
 Evo ja obavila transfer i sad se družim sa svojom dječicom.
Vratili su mi dvije odlične blastice i jos dvije imamo smrznute.
Dr i biolog zadovoljni, pa sam onda i ja.
Eto, pusa svima

----------


## bubekica

*bab* super! ~~~~~~ da mrve cvrstu uhvate!  :Kiss: 
*123beba* cekamo vijesti s uzv!
*crvenkapica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

bab draga, to ce biti TO, sigurna sam!  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

bab  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Any

*bab* stetno draga, da beta dodje brzo i u velikim kolicinama  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

any i kapice...i vama želim ogromne  bete uskoro.
I svima ostalima, naravno

----------


## mare41

Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bubek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ja vam drage moje šaljem puno puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*Bab,123beba*, :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> bubek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> i svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Baš tako! 
 :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> bubek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> i svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


I ja potpisujem našu trudnicu  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Bab mazi mrve i uzivaj

----------


## Mury

> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> bubek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> i svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Moram i ja potpisati i dodati još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## hrki

> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> bubek~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> i svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem

----------


## Snekica

Bab, čuvaj mrve i uživaj u njima! Ovaj put MORA uspjeti!  :Very Happy: 
Od sutra sam pikalica, neznam bi li  :Very Happy:  ili  :Laughing:  ili  :Rolling Eyes: . Kako god bilo, lijekovi su na sigurnom!

----------


## tigrical

Sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar ubod/fix!!!

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god vam treba!

----------


## Mojca

Sneki...  :Heart:  da bude sarvšeno!

----------


## tetadoktor

Sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mare 85

Drage moje od danas sam pikalica  :Smile: 
Mislim da sam sve ok odradila s obzirom da mi je prvi put.

----------


## 123beba

Bab, mazi svoje mrvice! Držim fige za odličnu betu za 2 tjedna! 

Sretno našim novim pikalicama!!!!

Sa nama je ostala naša jedna mrvica i danas smo vidjeli treperece srceko  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice lijepo smjeste kod mamice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu brojku betu.
sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno pikanje i ~~~~~~~~~~~ da cijeli postupak bude savršen.
123beba  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za malo  :Heart: .
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curama u postupku.
pusice velike trudnicama i neka maze i paze svoje male mrvice.
tužnicama veliki  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve ubrzo imaju brojke kao naš 3M (mara, milasova i mury)

----------


## Mury

> bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice lijepo smjeste kod mamice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu brojku betu.
> sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno pikanje i ~~~~~~~~~~~ da cijeli postupak bude savršen.
> 123beba  za malo .
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curama u postupku.
> pusice velike trudnicama i neka maze i paze svoje male mrvice.
> tužnicama veliki  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve ubrzo imaju brojke kao naš 3M (mara, milasova i mury)


*Rozalija* je tako lijepo napisala, da ću samo potpisati i dodati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## venddy

> *Crvenkapice*, šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se obje prime, i da za 14 dana poludi form zbog tvoje velike bete!!!!


veliki X

----------


## venddy

Bab da nam i ti za 14 dana objaviš 4-cifrenu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

> bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice lijepo smjeste kod mamice i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu brojku betu.
> sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno pikanje i ~~~~~~~~~~~ da cijeli postupak bude savršen.
> 123beba  za malo .
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim curama u postupku.
> pusice velike trudnicama i neka maze i paze svoje male mrvice.
> tužnicama veliki  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve ubrzo imaju brojke kao naš 3M (mara, milasova i mury)


I ja ću se švercati! Ali su želje iz srca

----------


## Jelena

mare41, prekrasno je vidjeti skakutiće za vašu trudnoću. jako, jako sam sretna! :Very Happy: 

Mury, beturina i pol  :Klap: 

Sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar nastavak i za još malo strpljenja

Svima puno sreće želim  :Kiss:

----------


## Bab

hvala curke svima na lijepim željama. Ja bi jaakoo rado uskočila u ovaj vlakić...pa makar i s trocifrenom betom...
Beba...bravo za malo srčeko...sad fino polako dalje.
Sneki moja draga...točno tak sam se i ja ovaj put osjećala...ni vrit ni mimo, kak bi se reklo. Al nek nam to li-la raspoloženje baš donese naše bebice.
I nek ti fakat bude veseli Božić.
Mare i Mury, kad je prvi uzv i prebrojavanje?

Ja naravno i dalje kašljem i bojim se da će to smetat mojim točkicama!? Al sad se više ne bi htjela kljukat ničim osim čajem i medom...hm...

Pusam vas sve

----------


## amyx

*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Bab*, kao prvo, vezano za kašalj, ja sam nakon ET tjedan dana kašljala i dan i noć - suhi kašalj, svi su već bili ludi od moga kašlja, još me boli trbušni mišići...a vidi bete. Ja čak mislim da je kašalj stvarao u maternici dobru cirkulaciju, što je mrvama pogodovalo  :Smile: . Zato draga, ne brini, mrve su dobro zaštićene, a pad imuniteta može samo upućivati na lakšu implantaciju ( ja sam u ovom postupku bila na decortinima koji su mi srušili imunitet, i vidi)  :Smile: 
Ja sutra opet ponavljam betu, pa ću znati kada je prvi UZV. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

*Bab*-bravo za mrvice,odličan posao i vjerujem da ćeš nam se pridružit za dva tjedna
*crvenkapica77*-isto vrijedi i za tebe,sretno u najdužim 2ww
*123beba*-čestitam na srčeku-i ja se nadam jednom za koja 2 tjedna :Smile: 
*snekica*, *Mare85*-sretno sa pikanjem i da bude puuuno lijepij folikulića

svima ostalima u postupku i čekalicama želim puuuuno sreće i evo šaljem puuuno vibrica pa se poslužite~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

aj fala draga trudnjačo...
Znači da odem žicat nešto za "ubijanje" imuniteta?  :Wink:  il' da bosa hodam okolo??
Zezam se...  :Smile: 
e i još da pitam nešto cure koje su koristile crinone gel?
Ovaj puta ću ga prvi put koristit...
Meni je sestra danas rekla da koristim 1 dnevno. Jel to fakat bude dosta?
Nekak mi se čini da je to manja doza nego 3x2 utrića. Znam da je gel  nešto jači al 
bolje da pitam.
Malo sam dosadna, ha?  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

teška srca mičem našu Donkey sa liste trudnica :Sad:  neizmjerno mi je žao...

ako sam nekog uvrstila tamo gdje ne bi trebao biti,ili ga uopće nisam stavila na listu,slobodno me korigirajte...znam da mi nećete zamjeriti greške jer prijetim ječmencom :Smile: 


SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (7)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (16) 
Mare41, Prag Fertility Center
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
Milasova8 ,Petrova, 1.ICSI
Bershka, CITO
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
7.11. inesica_85, Poliklinika Podobnika, 1. IVF 
14.11. LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)
14.11.  ajma, CITO,  AIH 
15.11.  bubaba, FIRULE,  AIH
             Rose, PRAG IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET);
18.11. mravak, (nakon 4XICSI)
 19.11. Srecha, IVF Centar , 1.IVF
19.11. sirena 28, 1.AIH (Petrova)
20.11. richy, VV ,( nakon 1xIVF)
 20.11. Bubekica, VV , 1xICSI
20.11. mativa, VV
20.11. manig , VV
23.11. Any , IVF Centar , 1.IVF
            Heli, Prag, IVF
            Mimi81 , VG ,(nakon 4xIVF, 2x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
            Crvenkapica77, CITO, IVF( nakon 3xIVF)
            Bab , Petrova, (nakon 10x ICSI, 1xsec.ICSI)


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
 corinaII , CITO ,IVF(nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF, 1xICSI/IVF) ;        Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI ; Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI(nakon 1x IVF/ICSI
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
inada, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 2hope, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 3xFET); pirica, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 2xIVF, 4xIVF/ICSI); marijakr, PFC Prag, IVF; dino84, Ri, (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF); DaBaR, Ri, 1.IVF ;   Kyra Ars, Cito, IVF (nakon 3x IVF) ; Snekica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 10xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; elen , VV , (nakon 1xICSI) ; Strašna , VV (nakon 2xAIH, 4X IVF) ; snupi, Petrova , IVF (nakon 1xIVF); Loly, CITO ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET), Mare85 , SD; 1.IVF,( nakon 2xAIH)




AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
 Cassie (Prag, Pronatal); 

 ON-GO  10./11. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH
Anabanana (Cito) 
ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI) 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); 
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu;
Mare O., Vinogradska, 1. IVF; 
Mayica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
pirica  (VG), 8xIVF
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
ruža82, VV, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF); 
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);  
Suzy.s, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 


12/2012: Snekica (Ri), medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), xena.mbk (Cito), kismet, PFC Prag; Muma, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH);
01/2013: Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) ; jejja, Ri, AIH
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); bubaba (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH);  tikki ( IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1x sec. , 1xFET)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova); libcaa


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
 aboni76, Abys, aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Evelyn73, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  Mare41, mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, Mury, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP,, phiphy, Piki, pilek, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## 123beba

cure hvala vam... u idućim danima samo odmaram jer mi je dr rekao da mi je povećan desni jajnik i neka se okanim peglanja, usisavanja i sličnih aktivnosti...  :Smile:  Kaže mm da smo se dr i ja urotili protiv njega  :Laughing:

----------


## snupi

Lijepo je biti  na spisku, jedva čekam četvrtak da znam na čemu sam i kako dalje pusa i  dobra volje i dobre  vibre svima koji čekaju  postupak, transfer ili pozitivnu betu...... :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

ja se šlepam uz rozaliju jer je sve tak lijepo rečeno :Smile: 
123beba čestitam!

----------


## Runa

cure puno sreće svima ~~~~~~~~1

ja sam danas obavila transfer i čekam betu 26.11.

----------


## Ginger

crvenkapice, Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da uskocite u ovaj veseli vlakic, stvarno bi bio red!

milasova bravo za listu i ~~~~~~~ za tvoj uzv

 123beba bravo za srceko!

snekice i sve ostale curke koje ste krenule, krecete uskoro ~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba

sonja, rozi, kakvi cukreni avatari  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Bab, jel ti ko odgovorio? Prag zna dati dvaput dnevno crinone, ja bi taj jedan dnevno podebljala s kojim utrićem (al ja uvijek sama kemijam :Smile: )
Milasova, kako ti je bilo pisat sebe na listu? divno, jel da :Smile: 
(meni možeš pisat 2x Ljubljana i 10.PFC)
sretno friškim pikalicama, i čekalicama koječega~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* super je listica! vidim da nas ima dosta koje 20-og vadimo betu  :Smile:  kafenisat ce se na vv  :Smile: 
svima saljem kolektivne altGr+1 i velike puse nasim friskim trudnicama!

----------


## Bab

mare moja...a dal da pijem te utriće il da ih stavljam? Strah me da ne bi bilo previše, a opet  ni ako manjka nije dobro  :Undecided:

----------


## milasova8

Mare,predivan osjecaj,kao da sam u snu..nisam svjesna da sam stvarno trudna :Smile: 

E sad kad sam saznala koliko ppstupaka si prosla moram ti jos jedmom cestitati :Smile:  bravo,zeno!!!

----------


## strategija

Bab ja sam ti od punkcije uzimala jedan Crinone gel prije spavanja i Utrogestan 3x1 oralno. U 9tt prekinula sa utrićima a sa Crinoneom nastavila do 14tt. Sretno~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

fala ti puno. Onda ću i ja tak. Ipak si ti ponosna majka 4-ero dječice...ak netko zna onda si to ti  :Wink: 
čuvaj se i mazi bušu.

----------


## hope31

super je vidjeti ovu listu i jos svoje ime na njoj :Smile: neopisiv osjecaj...svim friskim trudnicama punooo srece i mirnu trudnocu,svim cekalicama bete ogromne bete da padnete na dupe,ostalim suborkama puno srece i da sto prije dodju na listu :Smile: ovaj forum nas je sve odrzao jer je prepun divnih ljudi koji se bore za isto i potpora kakve nema :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Puno puno vibrica za sve koje su na friško dobile mrvice na čuvanje. Nek se dobro utabore da možemo uskoro skakati za velike bete.
Bab, mimi81, crvenkapice77, Runa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno cure!

123beba, čestitam na srčeku!

mare85, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolno bockanje

A posebne vibrice za moju dragu Snekicu, nek ovo bude dobitno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

Donkey, nemam riječi, tako mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## M@tt

Bab puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude uspješno.... sretno

----------


## tetadoktor

dobar jutar, evo mene sa kavicom, cajem i sokovima pa navalite.....

svim suborkama saljem milion AltGr+1, i posebno nasoj dobroj morskoj vili mare da nam se totalno raznjezi!!!

----------


## bubekica

jutro curke moje!
meni je danas 7dpt (12 dan od punkcije) i jutros sok - smedji iscjedak. kolike su sanse da je implantacija ili da se ne nadam previse? test je negativan.

----------


## anddu

bubekica mislim da si debelo uranila s testom

----------


## bubekica

to je bio jedan od straha, refleksni  :Laughing:  cula sam se s dokom, on veli da je implantacijsko i da ne brinem.

----------


## bubekica

*mare41* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ + jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

Opet ću potpisati Ježić, nemam riječi, sve je tu  :Smile: 
Bubekica, kani se testova i stick to your plan! Dobar je plan. ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pluscinu u nedjelju!

----------


## Any

Jutro cure drage, je li netko posluzio kavicu, ili mogu ja danas? Imam nescafe, imam moku, tursku i imam nezkofeinsku za one koje su nam trudnice  :Smile:  a i svih cajeva... Od kolaca imamo strudlu od visnje jer nisam imala vremena raditi nista konkretnije, ali je fina  :Smile: 

Bubekica i ja mislim da je implantacijsko, ajde do 20.11. Nema jos puno... Drzi se!! Bit ce beturina  :Smile: 

Svima ostalima saljem puomdobrih vibrica za sve sto im treba i vise  :Smile:  

Mene su vam danas poceli boliti (nista strasno) jajnici sami od sebe, booster je izasao po meni jos u pon jer ih uopce u pon nisam osjecala... A danas opet booster, cim stignem otici kod sestre jer te intramuscularne inekcije si nisam u stanju sama dati... Znaci da ce me sutra opet jajnici boljeti ja mislim...

----------


## libicaa

Evo i mene cure malo k vama.... 
Čestitke za poduplane bete... lijepe brojkice  :Very Happy: 

Kako da si skratim vrijeme do mojeg prvog ivf koji je u 3. mj?
Inače danas dobila M točno 30.nakon čišćenja nakon operacije izvanmaternične. I to me baš obradovalo. A za 14 dana idem na prvi uzv nakon operacije i taman ću bit 14 DC pa će se možda i koji folikul vidjeti...

----------


## Ginger

Bab, zaboravih ti odgovoriti za Crinone - ja sam ga koristila  u svom prvom stimuliranom (doduše, neuspješnom) i to jednom dnevno

bubekica, ajme, pa di ćeš test 7dnt?? mani se takvih testova i čekaj betu, a evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~ za implantacijsko

mare, kad je prebrojavanje?

----------


## Snekica

Donkey  :Love: 
jutro svima, kava je mmmmmm mirišljava i fina!

----------


## 2hope

Jutro svima, poslužila se kavicom, hvala....Prije nego što odem na posao da i ja prijavim svoju betu, 26.11.  :Smile: , vidim da nas taj dan ima još.

----------


## hope31

> jutro curke moje
> 
> meni je danas 7dpt (12 dan od punkcije) i jutros sok - smedji iscjedak. kolike su sanse da je implantacija ili da se ne nadam previse? test je negativan.


bubekica sigurno je inplantacijsko krvarenje,nemoj se mucit s testovima rano je jos....bit ce to velika beta 20. saljem ti puno dobrih vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile: sve ce bit super

----------


## bubekica

hvala vam svima! zasad je to jedna mala flekica krem boje (nije onako tamno smedje, jako je svijetlo), vidjet cemo sto ce nastati iz toga.

----------


## Richy

bubekice....svu sreću ti želim!!Držim fige da to bude TO!!!  :Very Happy: 
Kod mene danas i nema baš nikakvih simptoma ni bolova, a ni iscjedaka....tako da i ne gajim neku nadu u pozitivan ishod 20.11. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## hope31

> bubekice....svu sreću ti želim!!Držim fige da to 
> bude TO!!! 
> Kod mene danas i nema baš nikakvih simptoma ni bolova, a ni iscjedaka....tako da i ne gajim neku nadu u pozitivan ishod 20.11.


Richy draga nemoj se zalostiti,svaki postupak je individualan ja sam u 4 prije ovoga imala brdo simptoma i nista a sada kada sam ostala trudna ama bas nikakvih simptoma osim malog grcenha neki 5,6 dnt..bila sam u prirodnom i jedva dobila 1 js,ali mi je dr A rekao jedna ali vrijedna i to me draga drzalo bila sam uvjerena da ce uspjeti i muz i ja od prvog dana nakon transfera mazimo busicu to nam je bio neki ritual mozda sam malo caknuta :Smile:  :Smile: ali uspjelo je i sada sam u 8 tt i jos uvijek svaki vece mazimo mrvicu....vjeruj draga nemoj posustajat bit ce sve ok...saljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu

----------


## Mury

Moja beta *19 DNT* *9321* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Nije valjda da su se embriji podijelili, pa četvorke  :Shock:  !!!

----------


## Brunaa

Draga *Mury* koliko god da ih bude, želim ti sreću i da ovaj put izgurađ do kraja!

----------


## hope31

> Moja beta *19 DNT* 
> *9321*!!! Nije valjda da su se embriji podijelili, pa četvorke  !!!


draga Mury cestitam od srca prekrasna beta :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Any

*mury* ma nisu cetvorke, ali veliki snazni blizanci bi mogli biti  :Smile:  joj jedva cekam tvoj ultrazvuk!!! Kada je?

----------


## libicaa

Ajme koja beta, blizići su sigurno  :Smile:  prekrasno

----------


## visibaba

ajme, pticica mi je sapnula da nam je mare41 trudna  :Very Happy: 
*mare41* draga cestitam od sveg srca i zelim sve najbolje, sretno do kraja :Heart:  :Heart: 

vidim da *Bab* ima dvije savrsene blastice na cuvanje; nadam se da je ovaj put to TO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~. mora biti!!!
*
Snekica*, kreces s pikanjem? drzim fige da ovaj puta bude uspjesno i da lovis ovaj veseli vlakic!!! sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~
*
Mury*, cestitam na krasnoj beti! nek je sa srecom i savrseno do kraja! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lasta

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
prekrasna betica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i još malo,vibrica nikad previse

Posto je movember pa je slovo M na redu da zavibram svim curama na M~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

MBab,MCrvenkapica,MSnekica i sve druge trudilice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

> *mury* ma nisu cetvorke, ali veliki snazni blizanci bi mogli biti  joj jedva cekam tvoj ultrazvuk!!! Kada je?


UZV 21.11. Hvala svima na čestitkama i lijepim željama, iskreno se nadam da će ovaj put biti ok do kraja i gotovo!!! Ne mogu vjerovati da pored ovolikih cifri bete stoji moje ime  :Smile: .
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da svi čim prije doživite ovakvu nevjericu i šok!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*Mury* cestitke! za ovakve brojke bi trebalo dodati neku novu mjernu jedinicu - to nije beta, to je kilobeta  :Smile: 
*Richy* hvala draga! ne odustaj! ~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mury stvarno impresivna beta, to je sad to  :Smile: 

Čestitam!!!!

----------


## žužy

ma to je megabeta!*Mury*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mimi81

Mury baš mi je drago, samo dalje pozitivno, nadam se da su blizanci  :Smile: 

MBab,MCrvenkapica,MSnekica i sve druge trudilice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (potpisujem)

----------


## 123beba

mury, bravo!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   eto, skakućem za obje bebe!  :Grin: 

bubekica tako si me nasmijala... kilobeta  :Laughing:  
inače, ništa ne brini... ovo ti je sigurno bilo prerano za test, a i dr. lijepo kaže da je implentacija... Samo polako i treba sačekati 20.11. iako ti se sada čini užasno daleko, to će brzo doći i onda ćeš i ti ugledati svoju kilobetu!  :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Mury, wooow, to su garant blizići  :Yes: 

m_iva  :Grin:  vam svima šalje brdo Alt Gr+1

Meni je sutra aspiracija.

----------


## mare41

m_iva~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Richy

Mury...vrlo impresivna brojka!!! :Shock: Svaka čast!!Mogu samo misliti koliko te ta brojka usrećila?!?! Čestitke od srca!! :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## milasova8

Oooo,pa krasna beta Mury!! Divovska :Smile: 
Cestitam i saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV! 

Bubekica,ne brini to se mrva lijepo ugnjezdila :Smile: 

Svima kojima treba saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

> Moja beta *19 DNT* *9321*!!! Nije valjda da su se embriji podijelili, pa četvorke  !!!


Nisu četvorke , bez brige, beta ti se samo lijepo poduplala, 17 dnt ti je bila 4452, znaći da je 15 dnt bila oko 2000 i nešto. Meni je 14 dnt bila 2383 i sad me u 30 tt lupkaju curka i dečko ( ustvari ne lupkaju nego igraju nogomet i plešu step  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  ). Ali blizance svakako možeš očekivati, mada ni to nije sigurno. Imale su curke blizance i sa puno manjim betama, a i jednu bebu sa većim betama...

----------


## Ginger

*visibaba* pa kaj to vidim u potpisu?  :Klap: 

*Mury * prekrasna beta!!!
dobro, nadam se da nisu baš četvorke, al miriše na dvojke  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Bubekica, smeđe nije lose, staro je, frisko je znak za uzbunu! U svakom slucaju u oba slucaja se javiti doktoru! Bila vidjela prosla!

----------


## bubekica

javila sam se doktoru odmah ujutro, bez brige, on kaze da su super vijesti. ugl nije krenulo nista crveno, nema nista vec par sati, temperatura mi je 37,9 (znam da nije bazalna, al ipak je ono, u nebesima), dosad je prek dana bila 37,2, tak da, nada umire posljednja. 
svima veliki kiss!

----------


## lasta

Mbubekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

woow   mury    odlicna  beturina   ,  savrsena

----------


## mare41

visibabić, čestitam i ovdje!

----------


## J&D

Bubekica i visoka temperatura je suuuper znak! I moja je svo vrijeme bila 37,2

----------


## kiki30

Mury,čestitam...da bude sve ok. do kraja... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Mury woooooooooooooooooowwwwwww!!! Go girl! Mislim da su se oba/obe/oboje zaljepili za svoju mamicu i da je više ne puštaju nikud! 
visibaba, da, decapeptyl spremno na stolu čeka, a ja sam ga stavila na ignor sve dok ne pročitam novosti!  :Razz:  
jel ja to u tvom potpisu iščitavam da si pred porodom (opet!) ili??? Pišiiiiii

----------


## sanda1977

> Moja beta *19 DNT* *9321*!!! Nije valjda da su se embriji podijelili, pa četvorke  !!!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Miki76

Muryyyyyyyy, cestitaaaaam! Tako mi je drago! I ovaj put do kraja, koliko god ih bilo! Ok?

----------


## Snekica

Miki drago mi je 'vidjeti te' opet ovdje! Nadam se da smišljaš nešto  :Trep trep:

----------


## Miki76

Sneki draga, ma stalno sam ja tu, redovito virkam iz prikrajka i navijam, navijam, navijam!  :Wink: 
A vidim da je i krenulo s tim dugo cekanim trudnocama pa je sada valjda red i na vas iz Istre, ima vas dosta zbog kojih bi se forum tresao!

PS: Kod nas jos nista novog u planu, bio carski pa moram cekati godinu dana do nove trudnoce. No, vec se psihicki spremam za akciju na proljece!

----------


## snupi

mury čestitam na tako velikoj beti!

----------


## coolerica

wow čestitke na beturinama a za čelakice punkcije i jedan prigodan vic, čula ga danas i sjetila se baš vas:
*Bolesnik leži na operacijskom stolu i anesteziolog ga upita:
A: Jel’ želite anesteziju koju osigurava Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje ili plaćate sami?
B: Ovu preko HZZO-a, molim lijepo.
A: Dobro. Ni-na-na-na, moje zlato spavaaa ......*

----------


## Snekica

:Laughing:

----------


## mare41

ninana coolerica predobro :Smile:

----------


## lasta

:Laughing:

----------


## venddy

Mury beta je bas kako treba za dvojkice. Cestitam I da uzv potvrdi moje predvidanje.
Sretno svih 9 mjeseci

----------


## M@tt

> Moja beta *19 DNT* *9321*!!! Nije valjda da su se embriji podijelili, pa četvorke  !!!


 :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

> Moja beta *19 DNT* *9321*!!! Nije valjda da su se embriji podijelili, pa četvorke  !!!


čestitam od srca,sretno do kraja trudnoće :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## visibaba

> visibaba, da, decapeptyl spremno na stolu čeka, a ja sam ga stavila na ignor sve dok ne pročitam novosti!  
> jel ja to u tvom potpisu iščitavam da si pred porodom (opet!) ili??? Pišiiiiii


da, opet pred porodom. 
a eto, i mene je iznenadilo :Embarassed: 

aj se ti pikat, a ja drzim fige sretnice!!! ~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 

Ginger, mare41, Snekica hvala na cestitkama  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Mury, mrak beta.  :Very Happy:  
Držim fige da ovaj put bude baš kako treba.  :Heart:  

Snekica ~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad!

----------


## nana0501

Jutro kavica, caj, ness ko sta god zeli

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Moja beta *19 DNT* *9321*!!! Nije valjda da su se embriji podijelili, pa četvorke  !!!


Čestitam Mury, njušim twinse draga  :Zaljubljen: 
Moja beta na 21 dnt je bila preko 11.000 (a ti si malo ispod) pa ti od  :Heart:  želim sreću!
Snekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ do neba i natrag!

----------


## Mury

Hvala svima na lijepim željama  :Love: 
*Miki76*, lijepo te vidjeti, i čuti da se već lagano spremaš za bracu i/ili seku  :Smile: 
Svima šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da do Božića sve imate prekrasne bete, srčeka, smotuljke....  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

moje krvarenje se nije smirilo, nego pojacalo... sto s betom, kakva je sad praksa?

----------


## 123beba

Bubekica, tako mi je žao... Ja bih na tvom mjestu odmah zvala dr. On će ti jedini sada reći nešto konkretno. Držim fige da sve bude ok. Drži se!

----------


## bubekica

hvala, vidjet cu do sutra kakva je situacija pa cu ga nazvat.

----------


## Mary123

> hvala, vidjet cu do sutra kakva je situacija pa cu ga nazvat.


Pokušaj odma nazvati...ništa te ne košta...sretnoooo

----------


## bubekica

cekam da se izlije skroz, ovo je zasad temeljeno na stavljanju utrica. zvala sam ga jucer kad je krenulo brljavljenje, ne mora proc bas svaku fazu  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

> moje krvarenje se nije smirilo, nego pojacalo... sto s betom, kakva je sad praksa?


 :Love:  nadam se da će se ipak smiriti

al nemoj prekidati terapiju dok ne izvadiš betu.
ja sam prokrvarila 11dnt blastica, vadila betu koja je taj dan bila 15 i prekinula terapiju jer je kao biokemijska.
obilno krvarenje (prava menstruacija) trajala 4 dana, ja išla vaditi betu 14 dnt samo da budem sigurna da je pala ispod 5, kad ona narasla i brzo natrag na terapiju.
uglavnom, na kraju je sve bilo ok, i jest da s tak nisikim betama i obilnim krvarenjima nema puno uspješnih trudnoća, al zna se dogoditi
zato ja uvijek preporučam da se beta izvadi pa tek onda prekine s utrićima... temeljeno na vlasitom iskustvu....

----------


## Inesz

veliki potpis na Ginger

ne prekidati terpiju dok doktor ne kaže

----------


## bubekica

*ginger* hvala puno na savjetu! sutra cu nazvati doktora i vidjeti da mozda sutra/prekosutra izvadim betu. utrice da pijem ili? jos uvijek ne curim, ali sve je jako krvavo.. ispricavam se na detaljima...

----------


## mare41

bubek, takvi detalji su naš život i to nam je normala, slušaj cure i zovi sutra dr-a

----------


## hope31

bubekica nazovi dr sto prije,nemoj prekidati terapiju i vidjet ces sto on kaze...nadam se da ce sve biti u redu..

----------


## maca papucarica

*Bubi*, draga, ako krvaris utrice pij i izvadi betu sutra. Sutra ti je 14 dpo i beta bi se trebala vidjeti.
Drzim fige, mila, i stvarno mi je jako zao sto moras to prolaziti...  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Bubekica,drzim fige da sve ipak bude ok..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Bubekica*, držim fige da bude ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!! I ne prekidaj terapiju dok se ne čuješ s dr., znam slučajeva kada su žene imale krvarenje kao menstruano čak, i beta bude pozitivna!!!

----------


## corinaII

Mury draga moja koja beta  :Smile:  skoro sam se srušila sa stolice kad sam je vidila  :Smile: 
Sretno do neba sretno  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Richy

Bubekice...samo hrabro!!Drži se i zovi doktora,nema druge!!Sretno!!

----------


## Ginger

> znam slučajeva kada su žene imale krvarenje kao menstruano čak, i beta bude pozitivna!!!


recimo ja, prava pravcata menstruacija
a moja savrsena curka nedavno napunila 2 godine
i u prvoj trudnoci isto oooobilno krvarenje, al malo nakon pozitivne bete

bubekica, ja sam u obje trudnoce za vrijeme krvarenja pila utrice, al 3x1
tako mi reko dr, al trebala bi pitati svog lijecnika svakako
i ne prekidaj utrice dok ne izvadis betu, bar 11dnt blastica

----------


## bubekica

sutra ujutro prvo idem kod svoje ginicke po uputnicu za betu, onda zovem svog mpo doktora (sve do 8h) da vidim sto kaze, ako ne predlozi betu, ici cu vaditi privatno... ja zasad jos stavljam utrice jer na dnevnom ulosku ne bude nista vise iscjetka nego kad su sami utrici, samo je krive boje.

----------


## J&D

Bubekica, ja bi na tvom mjestu sto manje hodala u svakom slucaju bi prije toga kontaktirala doktora, odnosno prije kretanja ! Meni je cak nakon krvarenjs rekao da ne dolazim taj dan nego sljedeci, da taj dan strogo lezim, pij magnezi sumeci obavezno!

----------


## bubekica

sve me tata vozi  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Bubek, držim fige, jako, jako. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bubek nadam se da bude sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Bubekica~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i pozitivan ishod

----------


## Sonja29

bubek ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Bubimitka, kakvo je kod tebe stanje sta se desava?

----------


## tetadoktor

mal oje prerano za kuhanje kavice, pa ću samo svima mahnuti  :Bye:

----------


## J&D

Uh ni ti oka sklopit draga.... Bogami ni ja ne spavam!

----------


## mare41

fina ti kava tetadr!
bubek, cekamo vijesti!

----------


## 2hope

Jutro svima
Mury odlična beta!
Cure sretno svima.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bas dobra raaanojutarnja kavica  :Smile: 

J&D mi odmaramo, nadamo se spontanoj trudnoci  :Laughing:  
Inace evo nas ponovo kod čika dr u 02. mjesecu  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

a sad evo  i jutarnje  :Coffee:  ili  :pivo: pa šta kome milije ...

više sam zaboravila kome danas posebno trebamo zavibrati osim bubekice, pa onda prvo njoj a i svima AltGr+1 u neograničenim količinama...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
*TD* kak bi zaboravila, kad sam kukala 2 dana ovdje  :Laughing:  ugl, jos uvijek smedjarim, zvala doka, dodao mi na moja 3x2 utrica, jednokratko 2 kapsule oralno, mirovanje i beta u ponedjeljak. tak da, ne mrdam s kauca od sad nadalje i nadam se da ce mi nesto jetre preostat za ove jutarnje forumske zeste.
test je jutros negtivan, al to sam doku presutila.
ljubim sve i hvala vam!

----------


## tikki

Bubek držim fige  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

bubi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
samo lezi i miruj, nek ti vikend prođe što prije

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Any

*bubekica* drzim fige draga da sve bude ok, i da ponedjeljak dodje brzo... 

*srecha* danas vadi betu, javi nam draga rezultate!! Drzim fige da bude velika  :Smile: 

Saljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto im treba...

Malo smo se umirili ovdje... Ja sam prekjucer dobila zadnji booster, osjecala sam janike i prije boostera, a danas najvise do sada... Raspolozenje mi se mjenja od čiste depresije i plakanja, do agresije i nervoze... PMS na n-tu... Uh... Po nekim mojim kalkulacijama booster bi do pon popodne trebao izaci skorz iz organizma, onda radim test  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

pozz curke...malo informacija...mm napravio i zadnje pretrage koje mu je urolog preporucio (briseve i ejakulat) pa kad stignu nalazi nadam se da nam nece dati jos koje pretrage nego da cemo se naruciti ponovno na konzultacije...
bubi evo jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~1
srecha i tebi ~~~~~~~~ za betu  :Wink: 
any drzim  :fige:  za ponedjeljni +
pusa svima!! i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ostale koje jos nisam "upoznala" ali vas redovito citam...

----------


## milasova8

Bubekica,samo odmaraj,citaj knjigu i uzivaj..i ~~~~~~ za veliku betu u pon.
Srecha~~~~~~~~~~~ za poz.betu

Ja evo cekam svoj prvi UZV da se pobrojimo :Smile: 
A,kavica bi mi tako pasala,jedva se ustala ujutro..

Evo jos malo za sve~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* ~~~~~~~ za duplice!  :Smile: 
*srecha* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se muka isplatila!

----------


## Bab

Bubekica
Milasova
Srecha

Cure sretno, sretno, sretno !!!!

želim vam najljepše bete i najljepše sličice s UZV-a.

Željno čekamo Vaše vijesti !!!

----------


## Mury

*Bubekica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba da stanje brljavljene, i u pon. te iznenadi lijepa brojka!!!
*Milasova8* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti s UZV!!!
I svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Mene već mučnine hvataju, pijem čaj od kamilice i jedem klipić (samo mi to ujutro odgovara)  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Bab

Mury, tri put hura za mučnine !!!  :Smile: 

HURA; HURA; HURA !!!!!!!!

----------


## Mury

> Mury, tri put hura za mučnine !!! 
> 
> HURA; HURA; HURA !!!!!!!!


*Bab*, da i tebe uskoro uhvate ovakve mučnine  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
Godinama sam maštala o tim famoznim mučninama o kojima svi pričaju, i napokon ih dobila, ali bit će veselo, tek sutra 5 tj. a želudac mi se diže na puno stvari  :Smile: ...ali neka, toliko sam ih željno čekala!!!

----------


## Bab

Ko da sebe slušam prije godinu dana...kolko god glupo zvuči, ali na svako "dizanje " želuca na mom licu se pojavljivao blago teleći osmjeh :Wink: 
i nitko nije bio sretniji od mene.

samo ti uživaj u njima, a ja se nadam da ću se i ja opet blago teleći smješkati  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Hoćeš draga Bab, i to jako brzo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## nana0501

Jutro
Milasova za uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~^~
Svima za sta god trebate ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Ja evo cekam svoj prvi UZV da se pobrojimo


Ajmoooooo!  :Cool:  
Sretno!

----------


## milasova8

Evo vide se dvije GV :Smile: 
Kaze dr.da je to sve uredno za ovaj period( danas tocno 5 tt)

Ufff..iduci UZV je za tocno tj.dana ..jel.bi se tada trebalo vidjeti nesto vise? Pretpostavljam da se nece ni tada vidjeti otkucaji..

----------


## Moe

> Evo vide se dvije GV
> Kaze dr.da je to sve uredno za ovaj period( danas tocno 5 tt)
> 
> Ufff..iduci UZV je za tocno tj.dana ..jel.bi se tada trebalo vidjeti nesto vise? Pretpostavljam da se nece ni tada vidjeti otkucaji..


Jeeeeee. Čestitam milasova!  :Smile: 
(možda se i vide otkucaji, kod mene se vidjelo s 5t i 4d, lagani, tek je bilo prokucalo)

----------


## anddu

milasova :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Mi smo srce vidjeli na 6+1

----------


## Bab

milasova...jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
bravo za dvije mrve !!!

jako sam sretna zbog tebe...sad samo mirno do idućeg tjedna...meni se na 6+1 vidjelo srčeko tak da bi se i kod tebe moglo.

ajme, kolko lijepih vijesti na našem forumu u zadnje vrijeme...

bit će tu puuuunoooo ljetnih bebica :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* divno, cestitam! uzivaj i mazi mrvice! saljem puno pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## 2hope

Evo mene već s posla, nešto sam stalno na nogama ovih dana, u glavi brijem kako ništa od ovog postupka i tak....
Mury meni je u trudnoći pomogao protiv mučnina (bar malo) čaj od mente, to našla kao savjet na stranicama poliklinike Harni, a u teškim trenucima; kada si u sjedećem položaju saviti se i staviti glavu među koljena. Naravno ako ne trebaš mirovati. Nadam se da nisam zakomplicirala objašnjenje. Meni je moj gin ukinuo folnu u 11 tjednu i bilo mi je manje muka, e sada placebo ili ne....
Ali mučnine su lijep znak trudnoće, meni čim bi malo prestale ja u panici... :Laughing:  samo ti nama lijepo javi koliko vas je  :Very Happy: 
Bubekic drž' se !
Srecha  :fige:

----------


## 2hope

Tek sad vidjeh ... Milasova čestitam!

----------


## frka

bravo, milasova!  :Very Happy:  (mi smo vidjeli srčeko naše curke na 5+4  :Smile: )

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Any

*milasova* cestitam!  :Very Happy:  jeeeeej!!

----------


## žužy

*Milasova* čestitam na mrvicama!! :Very Happy: 
mogla bi vidjet srčeka za tjedan dana,6tt je taman  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

Jeeee!
Čestitam Milasova!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Milasova čestitam, predivno :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Ja sam svoja srčeka vidjela sa 5+4 pa bi ih mogla i ti vidjeti na slijedećem uzv!

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Milasova*, za dvije mrvice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Bubekica*, za betu  :fige:

----------


## Gabi25

milasova čestitam!!!!
mi smo svoje srčeko vidjeli sa 6+2

----------


## pirica

*Milasova*

----------


## Muma

Milasova čestitam, lijepo ste se pobrojali  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Runa

čestitam milasova  :Wink:

----------


## Mury

*Milasova8*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Presretna sam kad ujem tako lijepe vijesti!!!
*Mare41*, kad je tvoj UZV? S nestrpljenjem čekam tvoja dva srčeka?  :Very Happy:

----------


## libicaa

ajme Milasova čestitam  :Very Happy:  dvije bebuške

----------


## nana0501

Milasova super mislim da ces vidjeti srceka

----------


## J&D

Milasova, meni su se tocno prvi dan sestog tjedna culi otkucaji, medutim nema panike, kod svakog moze biti razlicito, mislim ako ih ne cujes odmah....ali bi moglo!

----------


## J&D

Mury bravo za mucnine, mene sada cak i zabrine sto nekad nemam mucnine....pa kao jel sve uredu sa bebom.....tako da i ja prolazim te slatke muke! A ne smijem gledati reklame jer moj muz odmah mora u ducan to kupiti, i kad donese samo mi se zeludac digne i fuj....samo kiseli kupus pali-odvratno! Juce je isao po vocne jogurte SA POSIPIMA! Od jagode i od marelice i od vanilije! ....eno on ih jede i dobio je jedno tri kg jer jede moje "otpadke", a ja mrsavim!

----------


## hrki

Milasova,bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i dalje mazi i pazi svoje bebice 
Bubekica,puno puno vibrica da objaviš veliku betu  :Yes:

----------


## mimi81

Milasova8~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: 
Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: 
Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~za teletinu :Smile: 
Crvenkapice~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu i 100% trudnoću
Corina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer i 100% trudnoću
Snekice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se sve lijepo odvije u sljedećih 9 mjeseci
Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god vam treba

----------


## J&D

> milasova8~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~za teletinu
> crvenkapice~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu i 100% trudnoću
> corina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer i 100% trudnoću
> snekice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se sve lijepo odvije u sljedećih 9 mjeseci
> svima~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god vam treba


e ovo debelo potpisujem!!!!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

i ja potpisujem ovaj gore post
 :Smile: 

sretno!!!

----------


## snupi

Milasova8~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~
Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~za teletinu
Crvenkapice~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu i 100% trudnoću
Corina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer i 100% trudnoću
Snekice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se sve lijepo odvije u sljedećih 9 mjeseci
Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god vam treba -toliko mi se svidio post da sam ga morala kopirati!!

----------


## dino84

Milasova, čestitam  :Smile: 

Ja sam danas imala punkciju. Dobili smo 6 stanica i sad čekamo ponedjeljak da vidimo da li ćemo ići na transfer 3. ili 5. dan. :Smile: 

Sretno svima!!

----------


## J&D

Dino drzimo fige da bude luda tulumiska!!! I za koji smrzlic!!!!

----------


## žužy

> Milasova, čestitam 
> 
> Ja sam danas imala punkciju. Dobili smo 6 stanica i sad čekamo ponedjeljak da vidimo da li ćemo ići na transfer 3. ili 5. dan.
> 
> Sretno svima!!


 :Klap:  super dino.

----------


## Bab

dino, odlično.
Nadam se da nije bilo prebolno.

Sad navijamo za ludi tulum i et ipak 5-ti dan.
A i za kojeg eskimića...pa da bude za povećanje obitelji za  godinu-dvije :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> dino, odlično.
> Nadam se da nije bilo prebolno.
> Sad navijamo za ludi tulum i et ipak 5-ti dan.
> A i za kojeg eskimića...pa da bude za povećanje obitelji za  godinu-dvije


a ja cu tebe mila potpisati  :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

*milasova* čestitam na dva hrabra srca :Smile: prekrasno...ja sam otkucaje vidjela sa 5+6, vidjet ćeš i ti :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> Milasova8~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~za teletinu
> Crvenkapice~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu i 100% trudnoću
> Corina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer i 100% trudnoću
> Snekice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se sve lijepo odvije u sljedećih 9 mjeseci
> Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god vam treba


švercam se

----------


## sanda1977

ja danas dobila vješticu i sutra ujutro u 8 sam na VV-u
nadam se da ulazim u postupak....te da od nedjelje postajem pikalica!!!!

----------


## Loly

*Milasova* predivno!
*Dino* nadamo se lipim vijestima iz laba   :Yes: 
Ja prijavljujem moju punkciju u ponediljak ranom zorom u 7,30  :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

milasova8, čestitam!  :Heart:  :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za idući uzv, da ugledate dva mala kucava!

bubekica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da brljavenje stane skroz i da u miru dočekaš lijepu betu!

dino84,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar tulum

Loly, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno na punkciji!

Što se tiče mučnina, ja ih nisam imala uopće, ali sam svejedno svako malo hodala s onim blago telećim osmjehom na licu, samo kad sam pomislila na svoju malu mrvicu u buši. S mučninama ili bez, svima vam što prije želim takav scenarij!

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam :Smile: 
Jako sam sretna,ali me je i strah...sigurno mi nece biti lako,samo da bude sve uredno..

Dragi jos ne vjeruje,nekako mu nije jos "sjelo"..boji se dosta..

Nadam se da necu biti u strahu narednih 8 mj..

----------


## milasova8

Dino~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tulum u labu

Loly~~~~~~~~~~~~~za puno kvalitetnih js

Sanda1977~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesno pikanje

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i svima kojima treba

----------


## tikki

Milasova, krasno ste se pobrojali  :Heart:   :Heart:  bravo!!!!! I čestitam još jednom, i naravno~~~~~~~~~~ za kuckava srca idući tjedan  :Smile:  uživaj draga!

Bab, kako si mi ti? Držim fige da ti što prije počnu mučnine :D

Snekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bubekica, nadam se, skupa s tobom, velikoj beti u ponedjeljak!

I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~ za pikanje, punkcije, tulum u labu, bete.... ma, vibrice da sve postanete uskoro trudnice  :Kiss:

----------


## ARIANM

> Milasova8~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Mury~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Bab~~~~~~~~~~~~~za teletinu
> Crvenkapice~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu i 100% trudnoću
> Corina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za transfer i 100% trudnoću
> Snekice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se sve lijepo odvije u sljedećih 9 mjeseci
> Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~za što god vam treba -toliko mi se svidio post da sam ga morala kopirati!!


I ja ću se prešvercati i potpisati!!!

Svima nudim finu kavicu i čaj!!!!!!!!!! Ima i keksića!!!! Pa se poslužite!

Nakon dosta muke,savladano pikanje i sad se već pikam ko velika,još samo da popodne savladam prvi menopur i čekam prvu folikulometriju u četvrtak. S obzirom na nizak AMH baš me strah i nadam se da ću dobiti bar 5 stanica...ili možda previše želim....

----------


## mimi81

Hvala Arianm, ja ću se poslužiti kavicom i keksima. Sretno s pikanjem...koji ti je protokol? Koliki ti je amh?

----------


## ARIANM

AMH 5,6 pmol/l ,a protokol ne znam ni sama dal je to dugi ili kratki kad mi je prvi put. Uglavnom decapeptyl od 1 dc, a po 3 menopura 2.,3.,4., i 5.,6., i 7. po dva  i onda folikulometrija.

----------


## mimi81

To ti je kratki protokol. Takav je bio i moj prvi protokol~~~~~~za što više kvalitetnih js!

----------


## Moe

> AMH 5,6 pmol/l ,a protokol ne znam ni sama dal je to dugi ili kratki kad mi je prvi put. Uglavnom decapeptyl od 1 dc, a po 3 menopura 2.,3.,4., i 5.,6., i 7. po dva  i onda folikulometrija.


Imam tek neznatno viši AMH od tebe. I gotovo identičan protokol je bio u ovom dobitnom postupku.
Dobili smo 7 j.s., 6 oplođenih, 3 ostalo do stadija blastociste. 1 od njih će postati naš/a sin/kćer za 7 mjeseci  :Smile: 
Želim da i tvoja priča tako završi! Sretno!  :Love:

----------


## Any

Jutro odn dan svima  :Smile: 

Meni vrijeme takoooo spooooroooo prolazi, ali svaki dan je malo brzi pa ajde... Uh...
Danas je 8dp5dt... Tek za tjedan dana beta, do onda cu napraviti testica par sigurno, tek toliko da imam sta raditi  :Smile:  booster bi trebao izaciiz mene ubrzo... Uh...

Svima saljem ~~~~~~~ za sve sto im treba!

----------


## 123beba

O drage moje dame, nema me dan i pol i vise ne mogu pohvatati što se sve događa.. svim cekalicama bete držim  :fige:  da brojka bude četveroznamenkasta!  :Smile: 
Vidim da imamo i novih pikalica... Sretno! 
Saljem svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

> Imam tek neznatno viši AMH od tebe. I gotovo identičan protokol je bio u ovom dobitnom postupku.
> Dobili smo 7 j.s., 6 oplođenih, 3 ostalo do stadija blastociste. 1 od njih će postati naš/a sin/kćer za 7 mjeseci 
> Želim da i tvoja priča tako završi! Sretno!


Hvala,da bar bude tako!!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Moe, pa nama je dijagnoza gotovo identična,i boljih polovica i naša  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Moe, pa nama je dijagnoza gotovo identična,i boljih polovica i naša


I godište je tu negdje  :Smile:  
Samo sam ja godinu prije tebe rođena  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

I ja isto imam dva postupka iza sebe ko i ti i bilo bi lijepo da kad već sve imamo isto i moj treči bude dobitan!!!!!

----------


## pirica

uh ja sam tako jadna danas nakon 20 gonala svega dva fol po 19mm, večeras štoperica na 7dc i punkcija na 9dc (ciklusi 32 dana)  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  nece to bit dobro

----------


## ARIANM

Pa ja tek osmi dc idem na prvu folikulometriju????????

----------


## tikki

Pirica, baš mi je žao da nije bila bolja reakcija  :Love:  držim fige da će u ovim folikulima biti dobre JS i da na kraju bude bingo!

----------


## ARIANM

Pirice možda tek kad misliš da neće biti dobro sve super ispadne. Šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude dobitni postupak. Ostale cure pleas recite mi koji dc ste išle na prvu folikulometriju?

----------


## pirica

> Pa ja tek osmi dc idem na prvu folikulometriju????????


ja sam ipak pomalo izuzetak a ne pravilo, ne brini

----------


## bubekica

*ARIANM* ~~~~~~~~~~
*pirica*  :fige:  da budu lijepe i kvalitetne oocite!

----------


## corinaII

Prica draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ navijam za kvalitetne js. I tulum u labu.

----------


## milasova8

Pirica~~~~~~~~~~~~ za savrsene js i dobitni postupak

----------


## J&D

Arianm ja ne znam kako drugi, ali ja sam svaki dan isla!

----------


## Any

pirica ~~~~~~~ nadam se da ce biti dvije super stanice!!!
arianm - ja sam prvi put isna na 3dc i onda svaki drugi dan do stoperice

----------


## Beti3

> Moja beta *19 DNT* *9321*!!! Nije valjda da su se embriji podijelili, pa četvorke  !!!


Mury, kako je meni drago da sam ovo pročitala! Ti si trudna. Čestitam ti jako, jako. Presretna sam radi tebe.

----------


## anddu

Arianm vidim da si u Vinogradskoj- da tamo je prva folikulometrija 8dc s tim da su meni u stimuliranima uvijek pisali 7 dan jer mi je u dva ciklusa punkcija bila 10 dan.

----------


## J&D

Any, kakvo je stanje kod tebe!

----------


## snupi

zadovoljna- 8 lijepih i još par malih, danas stop  inekcija u ponedjeljak aspiracija.

----------


## Konfuzija

*ARIANM*, prva folikulometrija na 8. dc je više-manje pravilo, koliko ja znam. Osim u izuzetnim slučajevima, kako pirica reče.

----------


## snupi

i ja sam bila 8 dan prvi dan!

----------


## kiki30

snupi ,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Any izgleda onda da samo dr L. tako cesto narucuje!

----------


## sanda1977

ja sam od sutra pikalica! :Very Happy: 
AMH mi je sada 5,povečao se....bio je 2,9 pmol....hormoni su mi savršeni,uzv super...i ja napokon ulazim u postupak!!!
jedno pitanje sa koliko otopine da smučkam 4 menopura?
kada sam mučkala 3 gonala u prošloj stim.,sam sa jednom otopinom....sada imam 4 menopura....čini mi se previše otopine....kada bi sve mučkala....molim što prije odg,jer se pikam ujutro u 8
hvala

----------


## J&D

E ja neznam... Ja isto muckala gonale, probaj vidjeti na samodavanju inekcija!

----------


## snupi

ja sam imala terapiju sa menopurima, bilo je 5 prašaka i dva otapala prva 3 dana nakon toga tri praška i jedno otapalo.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ja sam od sutra pikalica!
> AMH mi je sada 5,povečao se....bio je 2,9 pmol....hormoni su mi savršeni,uzv super...i ja napokon ulazim u postupak!!!
> jedno pitanje sa koliko otopine da smučkam 4 menopura?
> kada sam mučkala 3 gonala u prošloj stim.,sam sa jednom otopinom....sada imam 4 menopura....čini mi se previše otopine....kada bi sve mučkala....molim što prije odg,jer se pikam ujutro u 8
> hvala


Možeš na 1,5 do 2 otapala

----------


## corinaII

Najviše ti u jednu otopinu idu tri praška. Ja sam sebi bila mučkala 2praška u jednu otopinu, pa opet 2praška u jednu otopinu, i onda se bocnem s dvije pikice.

----------


## mare41

zasto corina bosti dvaput? to se spoji sve u jednu spricu

----------


## sanda1977

> zasto corina bosti dvaput? to se spoji sve u jednu spricu


tako ću ja i napraviti 2 otopine-4 praška-jedan ubod!

----------


## sanda1977

> Možeš na 1,5 do 2 otapala


 :Love:

----------


## pirica

*sanda* dvi otopine na 4 praška
hvala cure na vibricama ali tako rana punkcija i brzi rast folikula :Sad:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Richy

Sanda1977...ja sam bila na menopurima i to u dva postupka...i sada sam mješala 4 praha sa 2 otapala u jednoj injekciji!I to je to! Sretno u postupku!!
Meni je danas 12. dan od transfera i solidno sam sve to izgurala, bez nekih većih problema...ali jučer i danas osjećam neke lagane pms bolove, lagana bockanja u jajnicima.... :neznam: i mada ne vjerujem u čuda i ne na dam se baš puno ničemu ( mada bih voljela da se desi čudo! )...jedva čekam da osvane utorak i da izvadim tu betu kakva god bila, samo da se spasim više ovog mučenja duha i tijela!Test ne namjeravam raditi... :Nope: strpljivo čekam 20.11. pa kako bude-bude!! :Unsure:

----------


## mimi81

Pirica~~~~~~~~~~za jajne stanice

----------


## Moe

> Ostale cure pleas recite mi koji dc ste išle na prvu folikulometriju?


6. dan, osim u prirodnom kad mi je prva bila 8. dan.




> zadovoljna- 8 lijepih i još par malih, danas stop  inekcija u ponedjeljak aspiracija.


 :Very Happy:  bravo! Sretno!




> ...i ja napokon ulazim u postupak!!!
> jedno pitanje sa koliko otopine da smučkam 4 menopura?


Bravo, odlično!
Obzirom da 3 idu u jednu otopinu onda bih još iz druge otopine povukla 1/3 (do 1/2) tekućine po slobodnoj procjeni.

----------


## Moe

> uh ja sam tako jadna danas nakon 20 gonala svega dva fol po 19mm, večeras štoperica na 7dc i punkcija na 9dc (ciklusi 32 dana)  nece to bit dobro


Nemoj gubiti nadu! Znaš Gibinu pjesmu: "možda se ipak sve u dobro pretvori!"

----------


## corinaII

> zasto corina bosti dvaput? to se spoji sve u jednu spricu


A zato što meni ludi to nije palo na pamet  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Sviiima drzim fige za sve zivo curke!!

----------


## Vali

Bogme ja kasno palim! Mare, cestitammmmm!!!! Ovo me jako jako razveselilo!

----------


## Ginger

pirice, mozda ipak ispadne dobro, nikad se ne zna

ja sam prvu folikulom. uvijek imala 6 dc, punkciju 11 dc, ukljucujuci i priridnjak

----------


## Sonja29

pirice kad se najmanje nadamo na kraju sve bude dobro
curke molim vas za ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu suborku plavo oko i njenu mrvicu da izdže što duže 2u1 i da se bebica rodi živa i zdrava

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutro svimaaa!!!! Kava i čaj su posluženi,ima i svježe cjeđenog soka od naranči. Poslužite se!

Snupi za kvalitetne js ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sanda1977 uspješno pikanje i puno js ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ uspješno do kraja!!!!!
Richy za troznamenkastu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
*ARIANM* posluzit cu se virtualnom kavom, ovu stvarnu sam izbacila.
*plavo oko* ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
svim dragim suborkama puno puno srece!

----------


## J&D

PlAVO OKO UOPCE NIJE UPITNO DA CE SVE BITI U REDU..... TONA SVEGA ZA TEBE I KIFLICU DRZITE SE~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Any

Dobro jutro drage! Hvala na kavi...mmm

*plavo oko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ puno vinrica saljem da sve bude ok!
*richy* brzo je 20.11. Drzim ti fige za veliku betu... ~~~~~~

Ja sam evo svaki dan sve cudnije, sad sam se probudila ujutro i tresla sam se koliko mi je secer u krvi bio na podu, morala sam pojesti nesto ODMAH!! Inace ko neke mucnine su me lupile jucer, ali to je sigurno prerano za to pa sam si rekla da umisljam... Uglavnom svaki dan mi je malo "gore" sto znaci da sam ili trudna ili vjestica dolazi... Ha ha, ko da postoji neka treca opcija...

----------


## tikki

Plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i mrvicu!
Richy i any, držim fige da bete budu veeelike!

----------


## Mury

> Dobro jutro svimaaa!!!! Kava i čaj su posluženi,ima i svježe cjeđenog soka od naranči. Poslužite se!
> 
> Snupi za kvalitetne js ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Sanda1977 uspješno pikanje i puno js ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ uspješno do kraja!!!!!
> Richy za troznamenkastu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1


Ovo moram potpisati i dodati još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
*Pirica*,ja sam ovim zadnjim postupkom bila jaaaaaaaaaaako razočarana, 32 gonala, 4 cetrotida, dobila samo 4 j.s. i to dvije nekvalitetene, dvije se oplodile, vraćene drugi dan (četverostanična i dvostanična mrva),ja već otpisala nakon ET postupak, bila jadna što nemamo smrzlića...i vidi bete. Vjerujem da su se obje mrve čvrsto uhvatile. I tebi želim od srca takav scenarij ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

svima puuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve šta treba!!!
nakon dužeg izbivanja mi krenuli u kratki protokol i dobili 2 js
navijamo za dobar tulum u labu i transfer drugi tjedan, utorak 3.dan ili četvrtak blastice...
samo da se dobro duplaju...
pozdravi svima!!!!

----------


## Bab

cure, želim vam urnebesne tulume i uspješne transfere.
Snupi, nek ti punkcija prođe što bezbolnije i navijam za lijepe i kvalitetne js.
Plavo oko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  do neba za tebe i tvoje djetešce...da izdržite što duže skupa.

Pusaaaaa

----------


## 2hope

Danas tek 7dnt nakon transfera, bar večeras primam novi brevactid pa će se i neki simptomi trudnoće vratiti  :Laughing: 
Moja zadnja dva postupka su bez blastocista, prvi 36 gonala, bilo 8 stanica, 6 oplođeno, vraćena 2 četverostanična 3. dan, ovaj puta 24 gonala, bilo 11 stanica, ponadala se i smrzlićima, kada ono opet transfer 3. dan, a smrznutih ništa.....iako znam da još ništa nije gotovo, ali ovo mi je već peti transfer i stalno nešto osluškujem .....

Svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

*Plavo oko*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se držite zajedno što duže

svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~da im što prije prođe vrijeme do velike bete

kao i svima koji su u postupku~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Bubekica*-kakvo je stanje kod tebe


ja kao da i nisam trudna,i to sa dvojčekima,apsolutno bez simptoma...svejedno vjerujem da ću u petak čuti malena srčeka..

----------


## Richy

*Any...tikki*....šaljem vam virtualni zagrljaj za ove lijepe želje!! :Love:  Sinoć opet pms simptomi...skroz se bojim da ću svaki čas procuriti...ali ništa...Danas ujutro se simptomi stišali...malo sam provela dopodne hodajući po dućanima i tako, samo da mi vrijeme brže prođe...sada opet lagano osjetim neku nelagodu u predjelu jajnika i donjeg dijela trbuha...ma više koma!!

----------


## milasova8

evo nam i nove liste :Smile:  imamo dosta čekalica bete pa svima da još jednom~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (7)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI) - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (17) 
Evelyn73
Mare41, Prag Fertility Center
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
Milasova8 ,Petrova, 1.ICSI – GEMINI 
Bershka, CITO
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
7.11. inesica_85, Poliklinika Podobnika, 1. IVF 
             Rose, PRAG IVF (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
 19.11. Srecha, IVF Centar , 1.IVF
19.11. sirena 28, 1.AIH ,Petrova
19.11. črkica , 1xAIH, Petrova
20.11. richy, VV ,( nakon 1xIVF)
 20.11. Bubekica, VV , 1xICSI
20.11. mativa, VV
20.11. manig , VV
23.11. Any , IVF Centar , 1.IVF
26.11. Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI
26.11. 2hope, IVF Centar (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI,3xFET)
            Heli, Prag, IVF
            Mimi81 , VG ,(nakon 4xIVF, 2x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
            Crvenkapica77, CITO, IVF( nakon 3xIVF)
            Bab , Petrova, (nakon 10x ICSI, 1xsec.ICSI)
           Cassie , Prag, Pronatal
           corinaII , CITO, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI)


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
  Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI(nakon 1x IVF/ICSI) ; dino84, RI,(nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF); kameleon, RI, ICSI, (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 5xsek.IVF/CSI,1xprirodni IVF) ; ruža82, VV, IVF( nakon 4xAIH, 2xIVF) ; elen , VV, IVF ( nakon 1xICSI) ; Strašna , VV , IVF/ICSI ( nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI)
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
     BubaSanja, SD, (nakon 3xAIH, 2xICSI) ; snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF) ; Loly, CITO, (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET) ; pirica, VG, IVF, (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prir.ciklusu, 6xIVF/ICSI)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
inada, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);  marijakr, PFC Prag, IVF;  Snekica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH, 10xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; Mare85 , SD; 1.IVF,( nakon 2xAIH) ; sanda1977, VV , IVF (nakon 5xIVF) ;     ARIANM, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 2x IVF/ICSI) , suzy.s , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu , (nakon 1x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu)




AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~


 ON-GO  10./11. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH
Anabanana (Cito) 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF); 
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); 
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); 
kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu;
Mare O., Vinogradska, 1. IVF; 
Mayica, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); 
piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 
polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
Vagica, Vg, IVF;  
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 


12/2012:  medeni.angel (Vg), Črkica (IVF, Petrova), xena.mbk (Cito), kismet, PFC Prag; Muma, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; tonka1, VG, IVF(  nakon 1xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xAIH)
01/2013: Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) ; jejja, Ri, AIH
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); bubaba (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH);  tikki ( IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1x sec. , 1xFET) ; bubaba, Petrova, IVF ,(nakon 3xAIH)
03/2013:Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova); libcaa


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
 aboni76, Abys, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, Anakob, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, cosmic, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Evelyn73, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inana, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, iva77, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena,LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP,, phiphy, Piki, pilek, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, s_iva, skandy, slatkica, Smarta, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## milasova8

imamo i jednu novu trudnicu, Evelyn73-čestitam!1 :Smile:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje

----------


## Richy

*Evelyn73*....iskrene čestitke od srca!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

> uh ja sam tako jadna danas nakon 20 gonala svega dva fol po 19mm, večeras štoperica na 7dc i punkcija na 9dc (ciklusi 32 dana)  nece to bit dobro


ja sam u kratkom protokolu 9 dc dobila štopericu, 11dc punkcija i dobili 2 js (inače su mi ciklusi  na 28 dana)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dobijete te 2 js!!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* danas je krenula prava m. sutra ujutro vadim betu reda radi (nisam prekinula ni utrogestane, pijem ih od jucer) i na dogovor s doktorom kad cemo na fet.

----------


## J&D

Ajme bubekica strasno mi je zao       :Sad:  drzim fige za cudo jos!

----------


## sanda1977

bravo za listu penjem se ja polako  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

A joooj,bubekica :Sad:  bas mi je zao...

Barem imate smrzlice pa mozes ubrzo u novi postupak..
Drzi se i zelim ti srecu!!

----------


## mare41

bubek, grlim, bit ce fet bingo!

----------


## bubekica

Nema zaljenja drage moje, samo vibrica za fet  :Wink:

----------


## Bab

tak je Bubek, kad se tijelo malo odmori i očisti od hormona i kojekakvih drugih čudesa onda će se sve posložiti na svoje mjesto.
A do tada hrabro dalje... Grlim jako :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Bubekica baš mi je žao,al kako kažeš samo hrabro dalje i šaljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za FET.

----------


## snupi

bubek žao mi je zbog  takve situacije, evelin bravo za trudnocu.

----------


## bubekica

*evelyn* ~~~~~~ za duplanje!
*snupi, bab, ARIANM* hvala cure! bit ce bit ce  :Smile:  sad ce bozic, nova godina, a onda odmah fet, brzo ce vrijeme proci, a dotad cu se ja nanovo poslozit u glavi.

----------


## ARIANM

Cure molim vas jel mi može neka objasniti zašto služi decapeptyl?

----------


## mare41

arianm, dec je supresija, cuva folikulice da ne puknu prije punkcije

----------


## ARIANM

Mare41 hvala ti na odgovoru,ovo mi je prva stimulacija takva pa sam sva pogubljena. Sad me strah da će 8dc biti prekasno za prvu folikulometriju. A šta ću kad sam takva-paničar pravi!

----------


## Mojca

A joj Bubek  :Love: ... ja sam bila sigurna da će biti +. 
Grlim i držim fige za smrzliće.

----------


## pirica

> Mare41 hvala ti na odgovoru,ovo mi je prva stimulacija takva pa sam sva pogubljena. Sad me strah da će 8dc biti prekasno za prvu folikulometriju. A šta ću kad sam takva-paničar pravi!


ja te isprepadala, ma neće ti 8dc bit kasno ne brini, ja stvarno ne znam nikoga da je imao punkciju tako rano ko ja sad

----------


## J&D

Meni je malo cudno s obzirom da su ti dali decapeptyl... Moj dr kome god da decapeptyl ide svaki dan na mjerenje.... Kada se dobije decapeptyl znaci da dr sumnja na hiper ili da bi mogli nenadano puknuti... Sto bi se trebalo pratiti... Ali ne vjerujem da imas razloga za paniku... Pa dr. Najbolje zna zasto te je tada narucio....a i inace curke kazu da je normalno da se ide 8 dan! Ako te bas toliko muci, ja bi
otisla prije, da se smirim! Sretno!!!

----------


## J&D

Bubekica naravno hrpa~~~~~~~~ za fet

----------


## mare41

jd, supresija je uobicajena i svima treba, u dugom ili kratkom protokolu

----------


## J&D

Da ali kolilo sam ja shvatila, postoji jaca supresija u obliku injekcija kao decapeptyl, i ona slabija za smrkanje!

----------


## Any

Minus jutros na testu  :Sad:  jucer popodne sam se sva odjednom ispuhala i posumnjala da ipak nista... Pa sam napravila test navecer odmah i bio je minus, i eto ponovljeni ujutro nakon neprospavane noci  :Sad: 
A uh grozan, grozan osjecaj...  :Sad:  ali idemo dalje... Betu cu vaditi tek u subotu, iako najradje ne bi

----------


## Inesz

Any,
a da napraviš betu danas ili sutra? Pa, ako beta kaže nula, onda odtuguj. A ako beta ne kaže nula.... znaš sve!

----------


## anddu

> Meni je malo cudno s obzirom da su ti dali decapeptyl... Moj dr kome god da decapeptyl ide svaki dan na mjerenje.... Kada se dobije decapeptyl znaci da dr sumnja na hiper ili da bi mogli nenadano puknuti... Sto bi se trebalo pratiti... Ali ne vjerujem da imas razloga za paniku... Pa dr. Najbolje zna zasto te je tada narucio....a i inace curke kazu da je normalno da se ide 8 dan! Ako te bas toliko muci, ja bi
> otisla prije, da se smirim! Sretno!!!


Ja sam četiri stimulacije bila na decapeptylu a nikad nije postoajal nikakva šansa za hiper, dec se prima od prvog dana stimuliranog ciklusa i ne znam kakve veze ima s nenadanim puknućem folikula.

----------


## Ginger

bubi  :Sad:  zao mi je

Any, draga izvadi betu

----------


## Mury

*Any* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta ipak pokaže suprotno od testa!!!
*Bubekica*, bravo za stav, i šaljem ti hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan FET!!!
Mene evo moje mučnine peru od jutra, ne povraćam, samo mi se na sve gadi ne znam što bih jela, samo sam na narandžama, ali neka, ja u oblacima  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

*Bubekica*, žao mi je. Ali čini se po napadačkom stavu da će taj FET biti bingo!  :Wink: 

*Any*, baš mi je žao zbog tih minusa, ali napravi i betu. Drž' se, curka!

----------


## Runa

*Mury*, zavidim ti na tim mukama...  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

Any,nadam se da ce te beta ipak razveseliti~~~~~~~

Mury,mucnine su tu i sad samo da za 2 dana ugledas 2 srca~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Any nadam se najboljem..... I cudu jos! Javi draga.... Sta se dogada! Uh sto mi je zao!

----------


## sirena28

prijavljujem negativnu betu  :Sad:

----------


## Runa

Uh, sirena  :Sad:  Nemoj se obeshrabriti, mlada si, odmori i kreni u nova planiranja. Sretno! :Love:

----------


## Mury

> *Mury*, zavidim ti na tim mukama...


*Runa*, vjerujem ti, jer i ja sam tako zavidila trudnicama na mučninama, ali šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ih i ti čim prije osjetiš  :Smile: 
*sirena28*, žao mi je  :Sad: 
Ostale betočekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nas danas razveselite lijepim betama!!!

----------


## 2hope

*Bubekica* žao mi je, svaka čast za pozitivan stav, u pravu si; sve će se posložiti
*Any* možda je ipak bilo prerano za kućni test...subota je još daleko i držim  :fige: 
*Runa* taj naš 26.11. čini se tako daleko, ali polako......

Svim pikalicama lijepe informacije na uzv, čekalicama trasfera, bete, :Heart: , našim trudnicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 2hope

*Sirena28*, žao mi je, drži se
*J&D* ja sam u jednom postupku imala za supresiju tijekom dugog protokola decapeptyl, a nisam nikakakav kandidat za hiperstimulaciju

----------


## bubekica

Moja nula je potvrdjena, prihvacam zagrljaje, al ne i zaljenja i biljezim se za fet u veljaci  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

*Bubekice*....onda ti ja šaljem hrpu zagrljaja!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Naklon:  :Naklon:

----------


## Any

nemam vam sta javiti, betu cu napraviti sutra popodne... malo mi je komplicirano jer nemam nigdje u blizini napraviti a od danas sam na poslu... ali sumnjam, osjetila sam jednostavno da nije, mozda se varam, ali se ne nadam...
ugl na rubu sam suza cijeli dan na poslu i pokusavam se kontrolirati...pa zato ne pisem... 

ja sam veliki jadni emotivac pa si dajem ovaj tjedan za oplakati postupak i nastaviti dalje...

----------


## 123beba

> Moja nula je potvrdjena, prihvacam zagrljaje, al ne i zaljenja i biljezim se za fet u veljaci


šaljem ti sto zagrljaja i milijun ~~~~~ za veljaču! U veljači i ožujku ćemo čekati da nam ti javiš kako ispod tvog kuca još koje srce!  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

siena  :Love: 

any,  :fige:  za betu...

----------


## vatra86

Curke kojima treba utjeha svakoj saljem jedan veliki stisak (hug).
A ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~ da sve sta treba.
Nego jedno pitanje, kako gin znaju da je netko kandidat za hiperstimulaciju?

----------


## Kyra Ars

Prijavljujem transfer dvodnevnog četverostaničnog embrija. Nadam se da će se mrvica boriti! 

Svima veeeeliki zagrljaj!

----------


## Loly

*Kyra* draga cuvaj mrvice, sretno!

Mi jutros na punkciji dobili 6 js, ujutro me zovu da čujem kakav je bio tulum i kad ce transfer  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Svim cekalicama bete :fige:  :fige:

----------


## J&D

Uh sve se neke lose vijesti zaredale, grozno!!! Pa sta je ovo sada? Uffff  :Sad:  tako mi je zao. 
Svima zelim sto vise snage i srece za dalje... Razmisljajte i gledajte prema naprijed... Drugo se nema sta reci, budite nam najveci borci i cekamo uskoro vase pozitivne bete iz novih postupaka! Svima saljem hrpu zagrljaja!!

----------


## sirena28

Konzultacije 17.12. kod dr. vjerojatno novi AIH u siječnju 2013.

Nadam se da ću uspjeti nagovoriti doc. da me stavi na listu za ivf  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

sirena, bubek, any, grlim i navijam za dalje!
imamo danas dvije lijepe bete, ali su se pritajile na drugim temama :Smile:

----------


## pirica

ja dobila 3js, sta rec sretna sam kao da ih je 13 pa sam ih i pivom proslavila  :pivo: sad samo da se oplode

svim tuznicama  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu i ne sumnjaj u svoje partijanere  :oklagija: 
bubekice, žao mi je! Dobro da imate plan za dalje, to uvijek spašava situaciju (bar psihički) 
Any da te ipak beta sutra iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*pirica* zna kak se odrađuje posao, od 2 folikula ona natjera 3 js!  :Laughing:  Bravo, sretno dalje!

----------


## snupi

prošla aspiracija  izabrali 4 najbolje, sutra zovem biologa kaj i kako dalje , vjerujem da bude sve ok. Jednu stepenicu prošla , idemo dalje!

----------


## anddu

Any, Bubek, Sirena šaljem vam veliki  :Love:  a pozitvnim betama puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## s_iva

Pirice, Snupi, Loly ~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
Any ~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
Bubekice  :Love: 
Kyra ~~~~~~ da bude uspješno!

Meni obavljen ET 3 mrvice, beta za 2 tjedna.

Idem sad potražiti po forumu gdje su nam se pritajile te 2 krasne bete o kojima Mare priča!

----------


## bubekica

> Pirice, Snupi, Loly ~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
> Any ~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> Kyra ~~~~~~ da bude uspješno!


ja u se malo prosvercati i ovo potpisati uz dodatak
~~~~~~~~~~ za autoricu teksta  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

s-iva, sretno!
jedna beta je iz iste firme ko moja :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

"firme"  :Laughing:  dobro da nisi napisala farme.

----------


## mare41

firma Rucni rad d.o.o :Smile: 
otkad ja ne pijem nema vise nocne cuge :Smile:

----------


## amyx

> ja dobila 3js, sta rec sretna sam kao da ih je 13 pa sam ih i pivom proslavila sad samo da se oplode
> 
> svim tuznicama


Tvoji jajnici još rade po starom zakonu  :Smile:  ...

Ja šaljem puno *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za te 3

----------


## Mury

> Pirice, Snupi, Loly ~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
> Any ~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> Bubekice 
> Kyra ~~~~~~ da bude uspješno!


I ja ovo potpisujem, i dodajem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, naravno s_iva uključujući i tebe, da nam za 14 dana objaiše veeeeeeeliku betu !!

----------


## hrki

Pirice, Snupi, Loly ~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
Any ~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
Bubekice  :Love: 
Kyra ~~~~~~ da bude uspješno!



s_iva puno ,puno vibrica da se mrvice čvrsto uhvate za mamu i da beta bude ogromna :Klap:

----------


## ARIANM

[QUOTE=s_iva;2278428]Pirice, Snupi, Loly ~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
Any ~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
Bubekice  :Love: 
Kyra ~~~~~~ da bude uspješno!

Potpisujem i dodajem još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe s_iva!!!!!!

----------


## ježić

Tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj  :Love: 
Svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba!

----------


## s_iva

:Coffee:   Poslužujem finu jutarnju kafu!
(Koju ću ja piti uz praćenje prijenosa presude Sanaderu  :lool:  - moram nekako ispuniti dan dok sam na bolovanju)

~~~~~~da današnji dan donese puno lijepih vijesti ovdje na forumu

----------


## ARIANM

S_iva hvala na kavici,poslužit ću se!

----------


## Snekica

s_iva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za prekrasnu brojčicu za 14 dana
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za svakoga ponešto, bete, punkcije, postupke...

----------


## Sonja29

s_iva hvala na kavici  :Smile: 
svim suborkama/cima šaljem kolektivne vibre

----------


## Bab

jutro mojim curkama...i dečkima,
ja ću se poslužit s jednim finim čajekom i ušuškat se sa svojom macom i gledat telku.

Svima šaljem dobre vibre za sve što vam treba. A uzet ću i sebi koju...nikad njih dosta :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

> *pirica* zna kak se odrađuje posao, od 2 folikula ona natjera 3 js!  Bravo, sretno dalje!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  
pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sretno dalje!


s_iva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

ma svima puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

Bab  :Love:  navijam za tebe draga

----------


## Kyra Ars

S_Iva, hvala na kavici, pridružujem se i ja.  :Coffee: 
Svima ugodan dan i pregršt vibri za što god vam treba.

----------


## kameleon

nažalost, ništa od transfera, 
dogovoren sljedeći stimulirani u 2. mjesecu
pozdrav svima i puno sreće u postupcima!!!!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Kameleon  :Love:

----------


## Bab

kameleon draga, žao mi je jako...sad se fino odmori i brzo će 2.  mjesec a onda će i tvoja beta bit nebu pod oblake.

----------


## pirica

*kameleon*  :Love:  znam kako ti je

kod mene dvije oplođene

----------


## bubekica

*kameleon*  :Love:  skupa cemo u nove pobjede u veljaci!
*pirica* ~~~~~~~ fige da te dvije budu dvoje lijepe djecice!
*bab* ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Richy

Evo da i ovdje javim lijepe vijesti!! :Very Happy: Drage moje, danas vadila betu, iznosi 819,7!!! :Klap: Presretna sam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*Richy*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  krenule su lijepe vijesti, samo neka se tako nastavi!

----------


## Bab

pirice...bravo za dvije mrve...sad ih fino smjesti kod sebe i čuvaj do idućeg ljeta  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Richy, čestitaj na prekrasnoj brojčici. Želim lijepo duplanje.

----------


## mare41

> *kameleon*  skupa cemo u nove pobjede u veljaci!
> *pirica* ~~~~~~~ fige da te dvije budu dvoje lijepe djecice!
> *bab* ~~~~~~~~


X
Richy, čestitke!!!!!!

----------


## pirica

> Evo da i ovdje javim lijepe vijesti!!Drage moje, danas vadila betu, iznosi 819,7!!!Presretna sam!!!


čestitam

----------


## 2hope

*Kameleon*  :Love: 
*Srecha, pirica, bab* ~~~~~~~
*Evelin i Richy*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Svima kojim treba ~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Drage moje, danas vadila betu, iznosi 819,7!!!Presretna sam!!!


Čestitam, sretno dalje!




> kod mene dvije oplođene


Kad dolaze k mami? 




> nažalost, ništa od transfera, 
> dogovoren sljedeći stimulirani u 2. mjesecu


Žao mi je. A doći će veljača brzo.  :Love:

----------


## pirica

*Moe* ako sve sutra bude ok u čet

----------


## milasova8

Richy,cestitam :Smile:  prekrasna brojka!!

kameleon,zao mi je jako,ali vjerujem u uspjeh u veljaci

Pirica,~~~~~~~~ za dvije mrvice da se cvrsto drze mamice od cetvrtka nadalje

Bab,s_iva i svim ostalim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojku uskoro

I jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## Moe

> *Moe* ako sve sutra bude ok u čet


Ma naravno da će sve biti OK! Ne smije biti drugačije! Želim troznamenkastu betu za 2 tjedna  :fige:

----------


## crvenkapica77

richy  cestitam  !!

pirice  sretno    :Smile: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~n  ek vas  sreca  prati

----------


## Runa

*Richy* čestitke :Very Happy: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima, osobito ~~~~~~~~~~~ *2hope*  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

Richy, pa čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.............

----------


## tigrical

> Richy,cestitam prekrasna brojka!!
> 
> kameleon,zao mi je jako,ali vjerujem u uspjeh u veljaci
> 
> Pirica,~~~~~~~~ za dvije mrvice da se cvrsto drze mamice od cetvrtka nadalje
> 
> Bab,s_iva i svim ostalim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojku uskoro
> 
> I jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve


Volim kad netko sve posloži, a ja s guštom potpišem! Cure sretno za dalje!

----------


## tikica78

hej curke.. nije me bilo dugo..
a sad sam tako happy kad vidim da vas ima sa prelijepim betama i kad vidim da su moje stare suborke čekalice bete! 
šaljem vam svima hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

> Evo da i ovdje javim lijepe vijesti!!Drage moje, danas vadila betu, iznosi 819,7!!!Presretna sam!!!


Richy čeeeeestitke!  :Very Happy: 
Čekalicama bete šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~ i želim bete kao kod Richy!
Tužnicama zagrljaj šaljem.

----------


## s_iva

Richi čestitam  :Very Happy: 
Crvenkapice, kad je tvoja beta?

----------


## Kyra Ars

Kameleon  :Love: , brzo će veljača.

Richy, čestitke!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*Kameleon*, uh, jako mi je žao  :Love: 
*Pirica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje dvije mrve!!!
*Richy*, i ovdje iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću do kraja!!!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!  !

----------


## s_iva

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji uzv

----------


## tetadoktor

> Richy,cestitam prekrasna brojka!!
> 
> kameleon,zao mi je jako,ali vjerujem u uspjeh u veljaci
> 
> Pirica,~~~~~~~~ za dvije mrvice da se cvrsto drze mamice od cetvrtka nadalje
> 
> Bab,s_iva i svim ostalim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojku uskoro
> 
> I jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve


X


i ja se svercam

----------


## Loly

Moj transfer sutra, a punkcija bila jučer

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Richy,cestitam prekrasna brojka!!
> 
> kameleon,zao mi je jako,ali vjerujem u uspjeh u veljaci
> 
> Pirica,~~~~~~~~ za dvije mrvice da se cvrsto drze mamice od cetvrtka nadalje
> 
> Bab,s_iva i svim ostalim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojku uskoro
> 
> I jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve


Evo i ja ću se prošvercati na ovo tako lijepo sročeno  :Smile: 

I svima još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

Početno

    Tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj
    Svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba!  by ježić , ukrala jer kuham pa ne stignem bas tipkati.

----------


## rozalija

pirice milion~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice da se lijepo podjele. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
richy čestitke na prekrasnoj beti. :Very Happy: 
kameleon žao mi je draga. :Love:

----------


## snupi

loly kak tak brzo. ja zvala danas lab za  su sve ok, moram zvati ponovno sutra.

----------


## Richy

Hvala vam svima!!!Ljubim vas!! :Very Happy: Želim da sve vi što prije to dočekate!! :Love:

----------


## kameleon

richy čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do kraja trudnoće!!  :Smile: 
hvala svima na zagrljajima, divne ste... svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve šta treba...da što prije dođete do lijepih duplajućih beta!!
pozdravi!!!

----------


## Brunaa

čestitke novim trudnicama!

ja sam čekalica FET-a konačno, prvi UZV prošao ok, čekamo daljnje upute i via Maribor! znam da uspješnost FET-a nije baš najsjajnija al ipak se nadam  :Smile: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba!

----------


## Snekica

> Richy,cestitam prekrasna brojka!!
> 
> kameleon,zao mi je jako,ali vjerujem u uspjeh u veljaci
> 
> Pirica,~~~~~~~~ za dvije mrvice da se cvrsto drze mamice od cetvrtka nadalje
> 
> Bab,s_iva i svim ostalim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojku uskoro
> 
> I jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve


X i ja se šlepam! 
loly sretno!

----------


## hrki

> Richy,cestitam prekrasna brojka!!
> 
> kameleon,zao mi je jako,ali vjerujem u uspjeh u veljaci
> 
> Pirica,~~~~~~~~ za dvije mrvice da se cvrsto drze mamice od cetvrtka nadalje
> 
> Bab,s_iva i svim ostalim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojku uskoro
> 
> I jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve


potpisujem kad je sve tako lijepo rečeno

----------


## 2hope

*Bruna* samo optimistično  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

S_iva, sretno sa tvoje dvije mrvice... čuvaj ih, mazi i pazi i želim ti veliku betu za cca 2 tjedna!!!! 

Kameleon, žao mi je... nadam se da će tvoja sreća biti neizmjerna početkom godine i da će sljedeći pustupak biti dobitni! 

Loly, sretno sutra! Neka se mrvice čvrsto prime za mamu!

Brunna, želim ti da tvoj FET popravi statistiku i da ubrzo pod tvojim kuca još koje malo srce! Sretno!

Svim čekalicama bete koje sam slučajno preskočila šaljem puno vibrica za ogromne bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

Richy, i ovdje još jednom čestitam i sretno u četvrtak!

----------


## Brunaa

> *Bruna* samo optimistično





> Brunna, želim ti da tvoj FET popravi statistiku i da ubrzo pod tvojim kuca još koje malo srce! Sretno!


 :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## venddy

> Richy,cestitam prekrasna brojka!!
> 
> kameleon,zao mi je jako,ali vjerujem u uspjeh u veljaci
> 
> Pirica,~~~~~~~~ za dvije mrvice da se cvrsto drze mamice od cetvrtka nadalje
> 
> Bab,s_iva i svim ostalim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojku uskoro
> 
> I jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve



a šta ću, švercam se i ja, sve je lijepo rečeno

----------


## tetadoktor

jutro svima, stiže vruća  :Coffee:   , koja kratka  :pivo: , pa se poslužite čime hoćete

šaljem svima kolektivne AltGr+1 pa uzmite koliko vam treba i za što god vam treba..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Loly

Fala *tetadoktor* na kavici  :Smile: , meni baš triba jedna jaka, idem sad po svoje mrvice  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

Teta doktor, hvala na okrijepi  :Smile:  
Loly, sretno sa mrvicama danas! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nađu siguran dom u tvom krilu! 

Svim hrabrim damama šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Meni treba jedna " konjska" kava jer mi se stalno spava.mogla bi prespavat cijeli dan i noc bez problema..
Ali nedam se..

Tetadoktor,hvala na kavi bas pase

Loly~~~~~~~ sretno i cuvaj ih sada

Rose nam danas vadi betu pa joj saljem~~~~~~~~~~ za veliki brojku

----------


## pirica

moja djecica su se lijepo podijelila pa sutra idem po njih

----------


## vita22

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve šta vam treba posebno za prve uzv danas...... :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Pirice, bravo za tvoju dječicu...lijepo ih udomi i ne ispuštaj sljedećih 9 mjeseci :Smile: 

Mury, tebi šaljem posebne vibre za današnji UZV !!! Želim ti dva najljepša srčeka na svijetu  :Smile:

----------


## sirena28

helou ekipa;

evo da se malo javim... Dogovorila sam konzultacije za 17.12.2012. pretpostavljam da će me opet poslati na AIH, iako ću ja probati zamoliti da me odmah stave na listu za IVF. 

Svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve za šta vam treba. 

Kissi  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Mury~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV i dva malena srceka

----------


## BigBlue

Samo da na brzinu izljubim sve trudnice, izgrlim sve tužnice, zavibram za sve curke u postupku, a posebno naše betočekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

Malo će mi trebati vremena poloviti tko je u kojoj fazi, ali vidim da se milasova dobro brinula za vas  :Kiss: 
(@milasova - kad ti je dosta liste, samo javi, tu sam)

Mury, za dobre vijesti s UZV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

pirice već sam ti rekla da ne sumnjaš u njih! ~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!
Mury nestrpljivo čekamo!

----------


## Mury

Evo nas, imamo dva srčeka i veliki smo 1,9 mm i 2 mm  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . Jajnici uvećani, pa moram mirovati, ostalo ok  :Smile: 
Hvala svima na vibrama, i od srca želim da svi koji niste čim prije doživite ovaj osjećaj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

curke, ja bi na dupe progovorila kad ne bi na usta...

Ja sam danas vadila ß i na 8 dnt i 13 dpo ona je 115.9

Sretna sam i ovaj puta sam čvrsto odlučila da ja i moja bebica ostajemo do kraja zajedno i da ćemo se krajem 7 mjeseca grliti i ljubiti.

eto...

----------


## bubekica

*mury, bab* ajmeeeee, koje divne vijesti!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Muryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...bravo curo !!!
ajme, sretna sam ko da su to moja dva srčeka :Smile: 

prekrasno...sad fino laganini i pazite se svi :Smile:

----------


## pirica

*Mury, Bab*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do kraja sve bude školski

----------


## Mury

*Bab*, prekrasno, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje, da ovaj put sve bude savršeno do kraja  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*Pirice*, i za tvoje mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se čvrsto uhvate!!!

----------


## vita22

*Mury*  :Heart:  :Heart: ......*Bab*..... :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

> *Mury* ......*Bab*.....


X

I za tebe* pirice* ~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

Mury odlično!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Bab to je to! ~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje bete  :Klap: 
Pirice da lijepo udomiš svoje mrvice na 9 mjeseci.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hope31

Mury,Bab cestitam cure od srca :Smile:  :Smile: prekrasno

----------


## Kadauna

> curke, ja bi na dupe progovorila kad ne bi na usta...
> 
> Ja sam danas vadila ß i na 8 dnt i 13 dpo ona je 115.9
> 
> Sretna sam i ovaj puta sam čvrsto odlučila da ja i moja bebica ostajemo do kraja zajedno i da ćemo se krajem 7 mjeseca grliti i ljubiti.
> 
> eto...



*Bab*  :Gumi-gumi:   :Preskace uze:   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Bouncing: , bebica ili bebice mila, držim fige za dalje i nek ideš polako stopama *naše Mury!*

*Mury*, čestitam za dva srčeka!

----------


## lasta

> *mury* ......*bab*.....:-d


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## milasova8

Mury, bab- skacem od srece!!!!!!
Cestitam objema na predivnim vijestima :Smile: 

Saljem vam milijun ~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnocu

----------


## žužy

*mury,bab*,čestitam od sveg srca!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## molu

Mury i Bab čestike!

----------


## Muma

*Mury*, *bab*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  nek vam je sa srećom i da se obitelj poveća kroz 8 mjeseci

----------


## kitty

Mury  :Klap:  za srčeka, čestitam!
Bab, odlična beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
pirica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvice čvrsto zakvače!

svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne punkcije i transfere, velike bete i kuckajuća  :Heart: !
tužnicama  :Love:

----------


## anddu

Bab  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Mury bravo za dva srčeka  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

> *Mury* ......*Bab*.....


super!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mury i Bab čestitke!!!!!!! Baš lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

sutra je i meni dan d- sve 4 su žive!

----------


## rozalija

mury  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za dva mala srčeko i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da trudnoća do kraja bude školska.
Bab  :Very Happy:  za betu i mislim da s obzirom na toliku betu 8dnt mogle bi tu biti bebice i scenarij kao kod naše mury.

----------


## tigrical

Mury i Bab, bravo, čestitam!!!

----------


## Snekica

Mury čestitam na predivnoj vijesti!!! Uživaj u  :Heart:  :Heart:  čitav život!
Bab, draga, joj koliko tebe svrbe ti tvoji prstići! Jesi pišnula prije koji test, npr. 3dnt?!  :Laughing:  Sretno dalje, beta je divna, sad puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za još divnije duplanje, pa prvi UZV pa drugi... pa mučnine, pa debljanje... pa porod... i nitko sretniji od nas!  :Very Happy:  Čestitam, trudna si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BigBlue

Prekrasno Mury, nek samo rastu  :Very Happy: 

Bab, čestitam!!!!!!!!!
Vidim da ni tebi nije strpljenje vrlina. Neka, neka, a sad za sjajna duplanja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (to će barem još 3 bete past do 1. uzv  :Wink: )

----------


## ARIANM

> Mury odlično!!!! 
> Bab to je to! ~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje bete 
> Pirice da lijepo udomiš svoje mrvice na 9 mjeseci.


potpisujemmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Bab 
> 
> Mury bravo za dva srčeka


x
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je ovo samo vrh sante predivnih vijesti!!!

----------


## corinaII

Mury i Bab aaaaa čestitam od srca.

Neka se nastavi sa lipim vjestima  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Moe

What a beautiful day!
Mury i Bab, čestitke objema! Sretno dalje!

----------


## Brunaa

> Evo nas, imamo dva srčeka i veliki smo 1,9 mm i 2 mm  . Jajnici uvećani, pa moram mirovati, ostalo ok 
> Hvala svima na vibrama, i od srca želim da svi koji niste čim prije doživite ovaj osjećaj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Mury* draga čestitam ti!  :Very Happy:  za jedno srčeko, i  :Very Happy:  za drugo srčeko!

----------


## Loly

Evo i mene s transfera  :Smile: 
Od 6 js, 4 su bile zrele, a 2 se oplodile, vraćena dvi mrvice, 6-stanična i 4-stanična, nisu ni odmrzavali spermije dobivene biopsijom jer su u ejakulatu našli 7-8 spermija i s tim oplodili  :Very Happy: 
Beta 5.12. - nadam se da će mi sv. Nikola u čizmicu doniti najlipši poklon  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

> curke, ja bi na dupe progovorila kad ne bi na usta...
> 
> Ja sam danas vadila ß i na 8 dnt i 13 dpo ona je 115.9
> 
> Sretna sam i ovaj puta sam čvrsto odlučila da ja i moja bebica ostajemo do kraja zajedno i da ćemo se krajem 7 mjeseca grliti i ljubiti.
> 
> eto...


predivno!!! sretna sam i sretno do kraja.... sad dan po dan...

----------


## ruža82

Mury i Bab čestitke od  :Heart:   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!!
Molim da se me skine s liste čekalice transfera, naš će biti tek u 2 mjesecu, al dobro je što imamo 3 blastice i 3 morule smrznute  :Very Happy: , još samo da se tijelo oporavi!!

----------


## Loly

Mury & Bab predivno  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

bab, cestitam i zelim ti mirnu trudnocu i uzivanciju do srpnja, a onda grljenje i mazenje  :Heart:  i pune ruke
mury, bravo draga, nek sve bude tako savrseno do kraja!
pirice, racunamo na sretan nastavak tvog postupka!
loly, za + u cizmici

----------


## Runa

*Mury*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Bab*  :Klap: 

Odmah se i ja bolje osjećam...  :Smile:

----------


## rose

cure,evo moja beta na 16dnt *2009,6*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Runa

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeij, počeli smo sa slovom *R*! :D

Bravo, *rose*rose!  :Klap:

----------


## Moe

> cure,evo moja beta na 16dnt *2009,6*


Divna beta! Čestitam! 
btw Otvaraš sezonu za cure s imenima na R?  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

*Mury i Bab*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  baš ste mi uljepšale dan, čestitam od srca i da cijela trudnoća bude samo uživancija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. 
*Bab* još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da brojčano stanje bude kao u Mury.

*Rose* čestitam i tebi od srca, beta je stvarno jako lijepa. Za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 2hope

*Mury, Bab, rose* čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*Loly* da mrve ostanu 9 mjeseci  :Very Happy: 

I mene svrbe prstići danas mi je 11dnt i 4 dan od zadnjeg brevactida i sve bi neki testić upotrijebila... :Laughing: ...ne znam što mi je ovaj puta, jer sam do sada izdržala četiri transfera bez testova

----------


## mare41

bravo, rose, cestitam!

----------


## coolerica

> Mury i Bab, bravo, čestitam!!!


potpisat ću pametniju... BRAVO!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

mury  :Heart:  :Heart: 
bab cestitam  :Very Happy: , ma kud betu na 8dpt 

pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Yes: 
rose cestitam :Very Happy: 

svima punoooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

rose,cestitam na divnoj beti :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

Stvarno sve prekrasne vijesti- Bab, MUry, mare41, gabi25... Cestitam vam od srca i zelim mirnu i urednu trudnocu do kraja :Klap:   :Heart: 
svim ostalim trudnicama zelim isto tako mirnu trudnocu
Svima u postupcima zelim sto brze ostvarenje zelja

----------


## Bab

rose, čestitam na prekrasnoj beti. 
Moja kraj tvoje izgleda ko mrvičak...

Hvala cure svima na čestitkama...znam da sam uranila. Al nemam ja živaca nakon toliko postupaka čekati 14 dnt...ja od 6 dnt imam lijepe pozitivne testiće i danas sam vadila betu jer sam bila blizu Sunca i nekaj me samo odvuklo unutra. ne bi ja inače  :Wink: 
pusa svima i nek se ovakve lijepe vijesti nastave još duuuugooooo.

----------


## Lua

Čestitke Bab  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
Rose čestitam  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje

----------


## bubekica

*rose*  :Very Happy: 
*Loly* ~~~~~ 
danas same divne vijesti!
*bab* ocito je maca dobro cuvala mrve  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

ajme kako je danas ovdje veselo,odmah dobijem želju za novi pokušaj  :Smile: 
Mury,čestitam na dva hrabra srčeka ,za dalje puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy: 
Bab,lijepa betica za 8dnt,bit će da su i kod tebe dvije male hrabrice,čestitam ,puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy: 
svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ d

----------


## Kyra Ars

Toliko lijepih vijesti, ne mogu sve popratiti...
Zato čestitke svima  :Klap:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Toliko lijepih vijesti, ne mogu sve popratiti...
> Zato čestitke svima



x
ja ću se prošvercati i ovo potpisati!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Toliko lijepih vijesti, ne mogu sve popratiti...
> Zato čestitke svima


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Rose, prekrasna beta  :Very Happy: , sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## strategija

Mury, Bab, Rose čestitam! Bravo cure :Very Happy: 
Ostalima za šta god treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

> Mury, Bab, Rose čestitam! Bravo cure
> Ostalima za šta god treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ljenguza se sverca! X

----------


## hope31

Rose cestitke od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje i prvi uzv :Smile: svim trudnicama,cekalicama pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~ koliko vam treba

----------


## mimi81

> bab, cestitam i zelim ti mirnu trudnocu i uzivanciju do srpnja, a onda grljenje i mazenje  i pune ruke
> mury, bravo draga, nek sve bude tako savrseno do kraja!
> pirice, racunamo na sretan nastavak tvog postupka!
> loly, za + u cizmici


I ja se švercam pa potpisujem  X

----------


## mostarka86

idemo redom...
Mury, jupiiii za dva srčeka  :Smile: 
Bab,Rose čestitam žene, pa vi ste trudna  :Smile: 
Pirice, Loly~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu i najljepši poklon...
i naravno, svima kome treba šaljem punooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

koja je razlika između  brevactida  5000  i  1500?
jel  moguce  da  ovaj od  1500  brze  izađe iz tijela  ?

----------


## hrki

> mury 
> bab cestitam , ma kud betu na 8dpt 
> 
> pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> rose cestitam
> 
> svima punoooo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


malo se švercam,ali želje su od srca

----------


## kameleon

mury, bab... predivne vijesti!!! 
čestitam od srca!!  :Very Happy: 
rose, kakva lijepa beta!!! za uredo duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima ostalima još malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za šta god treba :Heart:

----------


## frka

ajme, cure, uljepšale ste mi dan! 

draga Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedećih 8 mjeseci!

Bab, bravo, ženska!!! krasna beta!

rose  :Very Happy: !

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!!!

----------


## 123beba

> *Mury i Bab*  baš ste mi uljepšale dan, čestitam od srca i da cijela trudnoća bude samo uživancija~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~. 
> *Bab* još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da brojčano stanje bude kao u Mury.
> 
> *Rose* čestitam i tebi od srca, beta je stvarno jako lijepa. Za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


i ja se malo švercam i potpisujem sve navedeno!  :Smile: 

pirica i snupi, sretno sutra i da i vaše bete za 2 tjedna budu kao i curama gore!  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

čestitam svima od srca!!!!!!!sretno!!!!!!!! :pivo:

----------


## Mary123

> helou ekipa;
> 
> evo da se malo javim... Dogovorila sam konzultacije za 17.12.2012. pretpostavljam da će me opet poslati na AIH, iako ću ja probati zamoliti da me odmah stave na listu za IVF. 
> 
> Svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve za šta vam treba. 
> 
> Kissi


Pokušaj ih zamoliti...pitaj jeli moguće da dođeš na listu....a u međuvremenu se možda i kaj promjeni...sretnooo...Ja sam taj dan na papiru za lijekove podigniti....pa se možemo i sastati... :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> ajme kako je danas ovdje veselo,odmah dobijem želju za novi pokušaj 
> Mury,čestitam na dva hrabra srčeka ,za dalje puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> Bab,lijepa betica za 8dnt,bit će da su i kod tebe dvije male hrabrice,čestitam ,puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> svim čekalicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ d


Malo ću se švercati sa tvojim postom....i da draga naravno da moraš pokušati sa novim pokušajem...i nadam se da će biti dobitni... :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

*Rose*, i tebi čestitke!




> koja je razlika između brevactida 5000 i 1500?
> jel moguce da ovaj od 1500 brze izađe iz tijela ?


Razlika je u broju jedinica, i mislim da je moguće da ovaj od 1500 ranije izađe. Nadam se da će komentirati netko tko više zna o tome.
A zašto pitaš?  :Grin:  Je li pao testić????
Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

> rose, čestitam na prekrasnoj beti. 
> Moja kraj tvoje izgleda ko mrvičak...
> 
> Hvala cure svima na čestitkama...znam da sam uranila. Al nemam ja živaca nakon toliko postupaka čekati 14 dnt...ja od 6 dnt imam lijepe pozitivne testiće i danas sam vadila betu jer sam bila blizu Sunca i nekaj me samo odvuklo unutra. ne bi ja inače 
> pusa svima i nek se ovakve lijepe vijesti nastave još duuuugooooo.


Taman sam krenula tražit listu da vidim kad Bab vadi betu, kad tamo Bab već odavno trudna  :Laughing: 
Tako sam sretna zbog tebe draga!  :Very Happy:   :Dancing Fever:  Čestitam od srca!

I kaj briješ da ti beta izgleda ko mrvičak!? S tolikom betom na 8dt bi mogli i blizanci biti  :Kiss:

----------


## ježić

*Mury*, čestitam na srčekima! Samo polako, miruj koliko treba i sretno dalje!

*Richy*, *rose*, čestitam na trudnoći!

*pirice*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!

*Loly,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepše Nikolinje!

Ma svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što vam treba

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mury*, *Bab*,* rose*, čestitam!

----------


## Richy

*Mury,bab*....velike zagrljaje vam šaljem i iskrene i tople čestitke!! :Klap:  :Love: 
*rose*,draga...vidiš da je slovo R ipak dočekalo svoj red?!  :Yes: Čestitkeeeee od srca na predivnoj beti!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Rose*, i tebi čestitke!
> 
> 
> 
> Razlika je u broju jedinica, i mislim da je moguće da ovaj od 1500 ranije izađe. Nadam se da će komentirati netko tko više zna o tome.
> A zašto pitaš?  Je li pao testić????
> Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


bas me zanima , posto sam ja primila od 1500 a netko prima od 5000, pa mora ovaj biti blazi i izac bar dva dana ranije  :Grin: 
a  ako cemo brojat  dan  primanja inekcije jer je bilo ujutro, onda  je meni sutra  6dan  od inekcije  i  to je vec izaslo  ?
 :Grin:

----------


## tikki

Mury čestitam na  :Heart:   :Heart:  sretno do kraja i uživaj u svakom danu!

Rose, čestitke!

Bab, čitam i suze radosnice mi klize niz lice... Tako me tvoja vijest obradovala, ma ... ne znam ni kaj da napišem koliko sam sretna zbog tebe i mrvice/mrvica. Ja sam isto odlučila da ovoga puta može i mora biti sve dobro i da će te grliti malene ručice za nekih 34 tjedna  :Smile:  sad ti od srca šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje i uzv!

----------


## milasova8

ma Bab to bi definitivno mogli biti blizanci :Smile:  jedva čekam prvi UZV da se pobrojite kao i mi :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

tikki--sad je na tebi red :Smile:

----------


## J&D

> bas me zanima , posto sam ja primila od 1500 a netko prima od 5000, pa mora ovaj biti blazi i izac bar dva dana ranije 
> a  ako cemo brojat  dan  primanja inekcije jer je bilo ujutro, onda  je meni sutra  6dan  od inekcije  i  to je vec izaslo  ?


Izaslo je draga i ja sam 6 dan poslje brevactida 1500 radila test....

----------


## Sonja29

> *Mury*, čestitam na srčekima! Samo polako, miruj koliko treba i sretno dalje!
> 
> *Richy*, *rose*, čestitam na trudnoći!
> 
> *pirice*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!
> 
> *Loly,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepše Nikolinje!
> 
> Ma svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što vam treba


svi se švervaju pa ću i ja :Smile:

----------


## Miki76

Nešto se često javljam ovdje ovih dana  :Smile: , ali jednostavno ne mogu ne reagirati na neke vrlo drage nove trudnoće. *
Bab*, pa čestitam tisuću puta! I sad dan po dan, i tako do kraja ovaj put, isto kao i *Mury*! 
Cure moje, došlo je vrijeme da i vi napokon zaista zagrlite svoju dječicu!  :Yes: 
*
Milasova* i ostale nove trudnice, čestitke od srca i vama!

----------


## milasova8

Drage moje,evo meni opet krv krenula :Sad: 
Mislim,to je nesto blijedo roza i ima je malo unutra kad stavljam utric..sad sam primjetila bas..i s papirom kad se nrisem ostane taj mali blijedo rozi trag..ali ful blijedi..

Jedva cekam petak i taj UZV,jer sam se bas nanervirala kad sam to vidjela..

Ne zelim kvariti veselje,ali morala sam se izjadati :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Mury i Bab  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Za mirne, opuštene trudnoće!

 :Klap: 

Milasova, samo polako, biti će sve ok.  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

Moram se javiti i čestitati dragima *Mury* i *Bab*. Zaslužile ste... Oba dvije. Sad uživajte....

----------


## mia74

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama,ali posebne čestitke tebi draga *Bab*!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Baš je prekrasna ova godina..prvo Mare41,pa sada ti!!!
Sve vas ljubim!!! :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Baaaaaaab juuuuuhuuuuu cestitam draga! Znala sam da je to to, i ovaj put ce sve biti savrseno! 

Mury preeedivno, uzivaj draga, nek te maze i paze

Richy, rose cesstitam curke! Nek je skolski do kraja

Milasova samo polako, lezi, miruj, i nek te uzv smiri
Jel imas duge nokte? Mozda si se zagrebala dok si stavljala utrice, zna se dogoditi

----------


## Ginger

BB welcome back!

----------


## MalaMa

> Drage moje,evo meni opet krv krenula
> Mislim,to je nesto blijedo roza i ima je malo unutra kad stavljam utric..sad sam primjetila bas..i s papirom kad se nrisem ostane taj mali blijedo rozi trag..ali ful blijedi..
> 
> Jedva cekam petak i taj UZV,jer sam se bas nanervirala kad sam to vidjela..
> 
> Ne zelim kvariti veselje,ali morala sam se izjadati


Draga, ja sam ti imala isti problem prvi mjesec i po. Svakih 4-5 dana ujutro roskasto-smeđe s utrićima. S bebom je sve bilo uredu. Nije jednostavno bilo razloga za to. Radila sam briseve jer sam se prije mučila s e-coli da nije to. Međutim brisevi čisti. I nekako nakon 7-8 tt jednostavno prestalo.
Možda si samo osjetljivija. Nemoj se jako brinut. Meni je dr. rekla: ako ne krene jako onda da se pravim kao da toga nema.
Bit će sve ok.  :Love:

----------


## sweety

Nakon dugo vremena čitam vjesti ovdje i vidim krasnih novosti  :Zaljubljen: 

Curke sa betama čestitke, onima koje čekaju držim fige, a svima zajedno želim puuuuuno sreće i dugu dobru školsku trudnoću  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sirena28

> Pokušaj ih zamoliti...pitaj jeli moguće da dođeš na listu....a u međuvremenu se možda i kaj promjeni...sretnooo...Ja sam taj dan na papiru za lijekove podigniti....pa se možemo i sastati...


Mary123, može!! Bit će mi drago!!!

pa da malo proćakulamo!!

----------


## Loly

*Rose*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Milasova* samo polako, sretno sutra na uzv  :Love:

----------


## Mary123

> Mary123, može!! Bit će mi drago!!!
> 
> pa da malo proćakulamo!!


Dogovorimo se za znak za prepoznavanje....ja sam dole od 8...

----------


## hope31

Drage moje ja cu nesto pitat mozda je imala neka slican problem,uhvatila me jaka prehlada,sada sam 9 tt danas cu ic dr da mi da nesto jer caj med limun ne pomazu...zanima me da li to moze nastetiti bebi s obzirom da jako kasljem i naprezem se vec me bole trbusni misici od kasljanja,temp mi je oko 37,2 mislim da to nije tako strasno....ali malo sam zabrinuta..ufff

----------


## Mury

*Milasova8*, samo miruj draga,i evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok, mora biti!!!
*Bab* i *Rose*, još jednom moram poskočiti za vas i čestitati  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: , neka dalje bude sve uredno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i da uskoro imate ovakve mučnine kao ja, čak i noću, nedaju spavati :mrgeen: !!!
*hope31*, evo ja ću samo reći da sam nakon ET imala užasan suhi kašalj, kašljala bez prestanka tjedan dana, trbušni mišići se raspadali od kašlja, mislila nema šanse da moje mrve prežive, kad one se uhvatile obje, izgleda im godilo malo više cirkulacije u trbuhu-maternici, zato draga ne brigaj, bit će ok. Ono što je meni pomagalo je ispiranje grla čajem od kadulje, jer mi je grlo bilo "poderano" od kašlja. Proći će, i sve će biti ok sa tvojom mrvicom  :Zaljubljen: 
I još svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što vam terba!!!

----------


## hope31

hvala ti Mury nadam se da ce bit ok... :Smile: sad se bojim dr ako mi da neke antibiotike ja ih bas ne bi pila

----------


## Mury

> hvala ti Mury nadam se da ce bit ok...sad se bojim dr ako mi da neke antibiotike ja ih bas ne bi pila


Samo ti ispiri grlo čajem od kadulje ( ne piti), samo ispirati, i kadulja je antispetik, proći će, samo moraš biti strpljiva. I možeš ispržiti šećera, zaliti mlijekom, neka prokuha i to popiti kada ohladi ( ne vruće, jer pogoršava uplalu).

----------


## sirena28

> Dogovorimo se za znak za prepoznavanje....ja sam dole od 8...


Može. Ja sam naručena za konuziltacije u 9:15. Ne znam kako ti odgovara, prije ili poslije... Ja ću taj dan uzeti GO tako da sam free cijeli dan :D

----------


## hope31

> Samo ti ispiri grlo čajem od kadulje ( ne piti), samo 
> ispirati, i kadulja je antispetik, proći će, samo moraš biti strpljiva. I možeš ispržiti šećera, zaliti mlijekom, neka prokuha i to popiti kada ohladi ( ne vruće, jer pogoršava uplalu).


hvala ti draga,napravit cu to pokusat cu i sa tim przenim secerom :Smile:  :Smile: pusa i cuvaj mrvice male :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Hvala svima od srca...ajme baš ste me ganule sa tolikim vibricama i lijepim željama.
Pa uz Vas moram sad ova priča dobit sretan kraj, jednostavno MORA !!!

Milasova, samo polako i smireno, kolko ide. sutra ćeš vidjeti svoja srčeka i sve će biti savršeno.

Hope, ja sam se u toku ove stimulacije isto prehladila ko konj, i dobila antibiotike koji uopće nisu pomogli. kašljem i dan danas, mjesec dana skoro nakon antibiotika. tako da ti ja za taj kašalj i ne bi preporučila da ih piješ, ali ipak dr zna najbolje.
I mene je bilo strah za moje mrve jer sam još na stolu nakon et-a počela kašljat. Al kao što kaže naša dupla trudnica Mury očito to i ne smeta našim mrvicama.
Tako da nemoj brinuti...ja sam čula brdo puta da su cure bile bolesne i kašljale baš jako, jako pa je sve bilo ok sa bebicama. Čvrsto se one ulove i ne puštaju samo tako. A tvoja je već veeliikaa...samo polako...bude sve dobro.


cure, ja napuhana ko balon...strah me opet hipera jer sam točno tako izgledala i osjećala se prije godinu dana kad sam završila u bolnici. Ništa me ne boli ali mi je teško sjediti jer ko da me "žulja" trbuh, kolki mi je...nadam se da će se smiriti.

pusa svima

----------


## hope31

> Hvala svima od srca...ajme baš ste me ganule sa tolikim vibricama i lijepim željama.
> 
> Pa uz Vas moram sad ova priča dobit sretan kraj, jednostavno MORA !!!
> 
> Milasova, samo polako i smireno, kolko ide. sutra ćeš vidjeti svoja srčeka i sve će biti savršeno.
> 
> Hope, ja sam se u toku ove stimulacije isto prehladila ko konj, i dobila antibiotike koji uopće nisu pomogli. kašljem i dan danas, mjesec dana skoro nakon antibiotika. tako da ti ja za taj kašalj i ne bi preporučila da ih piješ, ali ipak dr zna najbolje.
> I mene je bilo strah za moje mrve jer sam još na stolu nakon et-a počela kašljat. Al kao što kaže naša dupla trudnica Mury očito to i ne smeta našim mrvicama.
> Tako da nemoj brinuti...ja sam čula brdo puta da su cure bile bolesne i kašljale baš jako, jako pa je sve bilo ok sa bebicama. Čvrsto se one ulove i ne puštaju samo tako. A tvoja je već veeliikaa...samo polako...bude sve dobro.
> ...


Hvala ti draga Bab,ma ja cu se uhvatit svih mogucih prirodnih lijekova :Smile:  :Smile: ~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok i ne bude hipera...bit ce ok :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Ja sam pila immunal tablete i lupocet 500 jer to kao trudnice smiju.
Relativno se smirilo, makar još uvijek pomalo kašljem.
Kupi si neke pastile za grlo...meni one omažu jer mi smire grlo pa me ne tjera tolko na kašljanje. I žličicu meda, i nastoj iza toga neko vrijeme ništa ne jesti i piti da ti ostane na sluznici.

----------


## Mare 85

Mury kakav diiivan avatar  :Smile: 
Cure ja sam sutra na punkciji, imam dosta folikula raznih veličina..vidjet ćemo još koji su za punkciju.
Bilo kakav savjet što da uzmem prije punkcije ili topla preporuka je dobro došla.

----------


## Mare 85

> Drage moje ja cu nesto pitat mozda je imala neka slican problem,uhvatila me jaka prehlada,sada sam 9 tt danas cu ic dr da mi da nesto jer caj med limun ne pomazu...zanima me da li to moze nastetiti bebi s obzirom da jako kasljem i naprezem se vec me bole trbusni misici od kasljanja,temp mi je oko 37,2 mislim da to nije tako strasno....ali malo sam zabrinuta..ufff


Ja sam imala u prvoj trudnoći toliku gripetinu da sam mislila da sam gotova  :Smile: 
Nisam popila niti jedan antibiotik... čaj, limun, oblozi, inhaliranje, tuširanje... i mora proći, a temp ti nije od prehlade to ti je trudnička  :Smile:

----------


## PetraP

Čestitke svim trudnicama i pozdrav svim trudilicama...
i ja napokon krećem u novi stimulirani postupak. U utorak bila na dogovoru a u nedjelju bih trebala postati pikalica.I to s nekim puregonom prvi put čula.
Nadam se da ce to biti pun pogodak.

----------


## hope31

Mare 85,Bab hvala puno na savjetima i mislim da cu ostat pri kucnoj rafinosti caj limun med jedino aseotolere za grlo da kupim..Mare85 sretno sutra na punkciji~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sto bezbolnija i puno dobrih js....ma dobit ces od njih medikamentaciju,ja nisam nikad nista uzimala,bit ce sve ok samo smireno :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Mury, predivan avatar, čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Bab, rosse i Richy, čestitam i vama i punooooo sreće vam želim.

Ja od jučer čuvam jednu hrabru blasticu, beta 07.12. Nadam se najljepšem poklonu za sv. Nikolu  :Smile:  I mene je jučer uhvatila neka prehlada, nos mi je koma i stalno kišem, a limun, med i čaj su mi postali najbolji prijatelji.

----------


## hope31

ima nas dosta sa prehladom izgleda pa cemo na forumu sad morat posluzivat caj limun i med :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Cure ja sam sutra na punkciji


Samo hrabro, i sretno, neka bude što više kvalitetnih j.s.




> temp ti nije od prehlade to ti je trudnička


I ja prijavljujem temperaturu i šmrcanje, grlobolju i ostale bolesničke simptome odmah nakon saznavanja bete  :Smile:  I meni se sad čini da je to trudnička "prehlada".




> Kupi si neke pastile za grlo...meni one omažu jer mi smire grlo pa me ne tjera tolko na kašljanje.


Mislim da na Strepsilsu (koji ja inače trošim) piše da nije preporučiv trudnicama. Provjerite za svaki slučaj.




> i ja napokon krećem u novi stimulirani postupak....
> Nadam se da ce to biti pun pogodak.


Hoće, držim  :fige: 




> Ja od jučer čuvam jednu hrabru blasticu, beta 07.12. Nadam se najljepšem poklonu za sv. Nikolu  I mene je jučer uhvatila neka prehlada, nos mi je koma i stalno kišem, a limun, med i čaj su mi postali najbolji prijatelji.


To je sve dobro, vidjet ćeš  :Wink:

----------


## Mare 85

> Mare 85,Bab hvala puno na savjetima i mislim da cu ostat pri kucnoj rafinosti caj limun med jedino aseotolere za grlo da kupim..Mare85 sretno sutra na punkciji~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sto bezbolnija i puno dobrih js....ma dobit ces od njih medikamentaciju,ja nisam nikad nista uzimala,bit ce sve ok samo smireno


Nažalost mi neće dati ništa  :Sad: 
Rekli su mi da popijem normabel...ali nikakve koristi od njega bar kod mene !

----------


## hope31

> Nažalost mi neće dati ništa 
> 
> Rekli su mi da popijem normabel...ali nikakve koristi od njega bar kod mene !


a nista ne daju,nisam znala...ja sam uvijek dobila normabel i tramal za bolove premda iskreno ja sam to tek osjetila popodne...draga onda ti samo popij normabel i smireno to traje koju minutu,meni zadnji i predzanji put nisu dali ni normabel jer sam bila u prirodnom prosli put sam dobila 3 js sada samo 1 ali bilo je folikulica ali praznih...samo smireno draga i brzo ce to proci~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sto bezbolnije...

----------


## milasova8

Hvala  :Smile: 
Nema vise krvi,jeeee!!

I ja sam jedna od onih koje se muce s prehladom nakon ET,tako da nema brige..

Mury,avatar je za pozeljeti

Dino84 cuvaj mrvicu i ne sumnjam u najljepsi poklon  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima malo pozitivnih vibri

----------


## Bab

bravo milasova, a sutra ćeš nam i ti imati ovakav avatar...jedva ga čekamo.

Mare 85, samo hrabro...zmantraj si nešto lijepo u glavi i nemoj uopće razmišljati o tome gdje si i šta ti rade. Brzo to bude gotovo.
Vibram za lijepe JS.

PetraP, želim ti dobitan postupak...nek ti taj "čudnovati" puregon donese sreću.

Dino84, želim ti da nam uskoro i ti javiš lijepe vijesti i da uskočiš u ovaj jesensko-zimski vlakić :Smile: 

i svima ostalima šaljem puuuuunoooooo dobrih želja i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

milasova  :Love:  samo lezi danas i držim  :fige:  da sutra na uzv dr. potvrdi da je sve ok! Drži se!

----------


## Richy

Moja beta danas iznosi.... 1903 !!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Presretna sam,drage moje!!Dr.Alebić je također happy...naručio me 30.11. na prvi ultrazvučni pregled!! :Klap:  :Klap: Puse svima!! :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

Bravo Richy cestitam od srca :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Richy*, beta je fantastična  :Very Happy: ...čestitam i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću!!!

----------


## rose

> Moja beta danas iznosi.... 1903 !!!Presretna sam,drage moje!!Dr.Alebić je također happy...naručio me 30.11. na prvi ultrazvučni pregled!!Puse svima!!


beta se super poduplala,još kad bi i moja sutra tako...

----------


## sirena28

Čestitam svim novim trudnicama!!!

ostale koje nešto čekaju puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
tužnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne budu tužne i da krenu dalje!!!!!

----------


## nana0501

Da i ja nastavim u revijalnom tonu 
Uzv danas kaze dr sve super i da odgovara t tjednu i veliki smo 2,9cm

----------


## milasova8

Richy,cestitam :Smile:  
Rose i tvoja ce tako,ne brini..

----------


## Sela

*Bab* draga,htjela bih ti jos reci da zaboravis sve sto je ruzno bilo i desilo se,negativne bete,bolne punkcije,biokemijske,hiper,missed ab.,jer se sad vise NISTA NECE LOSE DESITI i od sad pocinje sasvim novo doba-doba tvoje trudnoce!!!!!Stav ti je vrhunski,jesi sretna,budi sretna,ostajes sretna!!

----------


## Bab

Draga moja, najdraža Selice...hvala Ti puno na lijepim riječima...to samo Ti, pjesnička duša možeš ovak lijepo napisati.
I da, čvrsto sam odlučila da ću ovaj put biti sretna i uživati u svakom danu ove moje trudnoće...i kolko god mogu neću se opterećivati sa ničim.
Jer prošli put sam frikirala oko svega, bila 2 tjedna u bolnici, doma na mirovanju i opet nije dobro završilo.
Ništa nije u mojim rukama i šta god da se treba desiti - desit će se.
A ja ću nastojati biti sretna i ponosna trudnica.

eto, malo sam se raspekmezila...nemojte zamjeriti :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Richy, ß ti je mrak !!!

ja sutra svoju ponavljam i ZNAM da će biti lijepa, poduplana !!!

----------


## ARIANM

Evo i mene s prve folikulometrije,a ujedno i zadnje,danas 8 dc, imamo 7 folikula i to 23 i za toga je rekao da sigurno neće izdržati, a ostali 19/16/15/14/14 i još jednog sam zaboravila koliko. Vadili mi estradiol i progesteron i zvala me sestra da je danas štoperica i u subotu punkcija. E sad meni se to čini prerano za štopericu i aspiraciju. Ne daje li se ona na 18/19 veličinu???? Sad me ful strah da je ovo prerano??? Molim vas za vaše mišljenje,cure koje imate više iskustva, kad je kod vas bila štoperica koliko su bili folikuli??. Kad sam bila na klomifenu štoperica mi je bila tek na 20/21,znam da je to drugačije al baš sam sad zbedirana cijela.

----------


## Richy

*Hope31,Mury,milasova8,bab*....hvala vam od srca!! :Very Happy: 
*rose* draga...vidiš da ti je krenulo kao i meni...beta mora biti uduplana,nema druge!!Držim fige!! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## ARIANM

Nema nikog da mi odgovori????

----------


## milasova8

ARIANM,ja nisam bas iskusna,ali evo moje situacije: dobila sam stopericu na 11dc kad je vodesi folikul bio 19 mm,ostali 16,15,14,13..
I bilo je cak 10 js i sve zrele..
Mislim da nemas razloga za brigu..

----------


## milasova8

Mislim da nije prerano,u protivnom bi mogli puknuti prije punkcije sto nikako ne bi valjalo..
Ne brini se

----------


## s_iva

Bab, bravo za stav!!!

----------


## ARIANM

> ARIANM,ja nisam bas iskusna,ali evo moje situacije: dobila sam stopericu na 11dc kad je vodesi folikul bio 19 mm,ostali 16,15,14,13..
> I bilo je cak 10 js i sve zrele..
> Mislim da nemas razloga za brigu..


Stvarno,ajme zlatna si,hvala ti na odgovorusmirila si me puno. Sve sam si mislila da su folikuli premali za štopericu i da stanice neće biti zrele.

----------


## Ginger

> Evo i mene s prve folikulometrije,a ujedno i zadnje,danas 8 dc, imamo 7 folikula i to 23 i za toga je rekao da sigurno neće izdržati, a ostali 19/16/15/14/14 i još jednog sam zaboravila koliko. Vadili mi estradiol i progesteron i zvala me sestra da je danas štoperica i u subotu punkcija. E sad meni se to čini prerano za štopericu i aspiraciju. Ne daje li se ona na 18/19 veličinu???? Sad me ful strah da je ovo prerano??? Molim vas za vaše mišljenje,cure koje imate više iskustva, kad je kod vas bila štoperica koliko su bili folikuli??. Kad sam bila na klomifenu štoperica mi je bila tek na 20/21,znam da je to drugačije al baš sam sad zbedirana cijela.


meni je štoperica svaki put bila 9 dc, a punkcija 11 dc
i folikuli čak i manji od tvojih
u prirodnjaku je na dan punkcije folikul bio 17 mm, a bio je uspješan  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Ginger hvala i tebi na odgovoru. Već sam rakla da sam pravi paničar po prirodi tak da.....
Cure stvarno ne znam što bi bez vas!!!

----------


## Konfuzija

*ARIANM*, štoperica ide kad je barem jedan folikul iznad 17. Nema veze ako pobjegne taj jedan najveći, ovi će ti drugi biti taman.

----------


## pirica

obavljen et 2 embrija 4st i 6st (3 dan)  :Sad: 
znam u mpo je pravilo da nema pravila al bilo bi mi draže da su školski, beta je 6.12.

----------


## vatra86

ovdje kod vas je svaki tjedan festa!!!!!
CESTITAM curama na lijepim betama!!!
evo htjela sam vam reci da mi brzo ozdravite da mozete punim plucima uzivati u svojim trudnocama. e da... i sto se tice pastila za cuclanje mozete koristiti one *isla* iako je netko napisao przeni secer koji je isto super za grlo.
evo malo cu vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto trebate!!! pusa

----------


## Loly

> obavljen et 2 embrija 4st i 6st (3 dan) 
> znam u mpo je pravilo da nema pravila al bilo bi mi draže da su školski, beta je 6.12.


U mom prvom postupku i meni transferirana takva 2 embrija i to drugi dan i BINGO  :Smile: 
Jučer isti scenarij, nadam se najboljem!! Ko što si rekla, nema pravila, želim ti puuuuno sreće i maloj L. bracu/seku   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

pirice draga,
i prošlu trudnoću si dotičnoj dokazala da nema pravila. Ne vidim zašto i ovaj put ne bi bilo tako.
Samo hrabro i pozitivno.

----------


## Snekica

bab stav ti je mrak! trudna si i to je jedino bitno!  :Very Happy: 
pirice i sama si rekla da pravila nema u MPO pa zato uživaj u mrvicama i voli ih kao i onu malu/veliku šmizlu iz avatara! oni su tu i nikud ne idu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

Bab za jednu lijepo poduplanu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pirice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Baš se lijepo redaju bete... samo nek nastave.
Sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

> U mom prvom postupku i meni transferirana takva 2 embrija i to drugi dan i BINGO 
> Jučer isti scenarij, nadam se najboljem!! Ko što si rekla, nema pravila, želim ti puuuuno sreće i maloj L. bracu/seku


takva dva embrija za drugi dan su odlicni a za treci osrednji

----------


## sanda1977

ja sam sutra na prvoj folikulimetriji nadam se da će sve biti ok....

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo i mene s prve folikulometrije,a ujedno i zadnje,danas 8 dc, imamo 7 folikula i to 23 i za toga je rekao da sigurno neće izdržati, a ostali 19/16/15/14/14 i još jednog sam zaboravila koliko. Vadili mi estradiol i progesteron i zvala me sestra da je danas štoperica i u subotu punkcija. E sad meni se to čini prerano za štopericu i aspiraciju. Ne daje li se ona na 18/19 veličinu???? Sad me ful strah da je ovo prerano??? Molim vas za vaše mišljenje,cure koje imate više iskustva, kad je kod vas bila štoperica koliko su bili folikuli??. Kad sam bila na klomifenu štoperica mi je bila tek na 20/21,znam da je to drugačije al baš sam sad zbedirana cijela.


toga je i mene strah....i kod mene je to brzo....

----------


## Argente

Iako mare41 više ne pije, bolje da umre selo neg običaj, stoga zovem red  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:  red ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svih!

----------


## ARIANM

Štoperica riješena tako da i ja nazdravljam  :pivo:  i šaljem svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

> Iako mare41 više ne pije, bolje da umre selo neg običaj, stoga zovem red  red ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svih!


pridružujem se    :pivo:

----------


## Kyra Ars

> bolje da umre selo neg običaj


Baš si me nasmijala  :Laughing: 
pa se evo i ja pridružujem  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

čin -čin svima i ja imam - 2 mrvice su kod mene na čuvanju od danas. Nemoj da te bude strah ja sam imala dva od 17 i ostala dva od 18  i 19.

----------


## snupi

Sretno svima dalje!!

----------


## Bab

Dobro jutro svima uz kavu,čaj, kakao, nešto kratko  :Smile: ...poslužite se!

Ja sam došla našoj milasovoj poželiti najljepši prizor danas i dva mala kuckava srčeka.

----------


## frka

hik hik  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## rose

> Dobro jutro svima uz kavu,čaj, kakao, nešto kratko ...poslužite se!
> 
> Ja sam došla našoj milasovoj poželiti najljepši prizor danas i dva mala kuckava srčeka.


ja se pridružujem lijepim željama,*milasova* čekamo radosne vijesti....

*bab* jesi vadila betu? moji nalazi popodne...

i poslužit ću se čajem jer sam se prehladila ajme,stislo grlo,nos uhhh

----------


## anddu

> hik hik


E ovo potpisujem

----------


## Mury

Jutro, ja ću se poslužiti čajem, mad ami je sve bljak  :Smile: 
*Milasova*, za dva kuckava  :Heart:   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Bab* i *Rose*, za lijepo duplanje bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## nana0501

Jutro ja cu caj nepase mi kava. 
Milasova~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srceks
Bab i rose za ogromne bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Evo drage moje da se pohvalim :Smile: 
Kucaju nam oba srceka..
Kaze dr.da je sve savrseno..
Uf,koji divan osjecaj :Smile: 
Presretna sam!!!!
Hvala vam svima na podrsci,vi ste mi puuuuuno pomogle

----------


## Bab

jeeeeeeeeeeee...ma znala sam !!!!
Bravo draga, uljepšala si mi dan.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## PetraP

čestitam ... to smo i očekivali. Uživaj draga i sretno

----------


## matahari

čestitam!




> Evo drage moje da se pohvalim
> Kucaju nam oba srceka..
> Kaze dr.da je sve savrseno..
> Uf,koji divan osjecaj
> Presretna sam!!!!
> Hvala vam svima na podrsci,vi ste mi puuuuuno pomogle

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* cestitam!  :Heart:   :Heart:  divno!

----------


## pirica

*milasova* čestitam  :Heart:  :Heart: 
*Bab*, *Rose*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*ARIANM* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju sutra

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala Pirice! Sva sam nekako prestrašena,ne kužim,ono ko da mi je prvi put...

Milasova čestitam na dva mala srčeka!!!
Bab,rose ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pirice i tebi da se mrvice čvrsto drže za mamu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

evo i mene, mi se poduplali onak školski i danas mi je ß 268,2, na 10 dnt.

Sretna sam jako !!!!

----------


## hope31

Milasova cestitam na dva srceka :Smile: prekrasno i zelim ti urednu trudnocu do kraja :Smile: 
Bab,Rose~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete i svima ostalima puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> evo i mene, mi se poduplali onak školski i danas mi je ß 268,2, na 10 dnt.
> 
> Sretna sam jako !!!!


bravo  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

*Bab*,  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Ginger

Bab  :Very Happy: bravo trudnice

milasova  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sad polako i uživaj

pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dokažeš da nema pravila

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Bab  :Very Happy:

----------


## rose

*Bab* bravo :Very Happy: 
*milasova* čestitam !!!!

ja nestrpljivo čekam nalaz bete na mailu uhhhhh

----------


## frka

milasova, Bab  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rose

moja beta 18dnt 3420 nije se poduplala
šta sad?
pomagajte

----------


## mare41

rose, pisala sam na ceskoj, al neko od cura ce znat bolje od mene kad beta uspori rast, a tu imamo dosta djecice koje se nisu uduplali sto posto

----------


## s_iva

*Milasova, Bab*  :Very Happy: 

*Rose*, beta iznad vrijednosti 1200 ne duplira se svakih 48 sati, nego svaka 72 sata, tako da nemaš brige, nego uživaj!  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

*Rose*, cure su već napisale, veće bete se više ne duplaju nužno u 48 sati, evo i betabaseinfo stranicu na kojoj vidiš duplanje po veličini bete: 
http://www.betabase.info/showDailyDo...ngle&bucket=11


a za ostalo potpisujem našu Ginger: 



> Bab bravo trudnice
> 
> milasova  sad polako i uživaj
> 
> pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dokažeš da nema pravila
> 
> svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Milasova*, bravo za srčeka  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: !!!
*Bab*, bravo za duplu betu  :Very Happy: !!!
*Rose*, i ja sam čitala da se beta iznad 1000 sporije dupla, isto tako ako su blizanci se može sporije duplati, sve će biti ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## rose

hvala vam cure,malo ste me smirile
u ponedjeljak vadim ponovo i idem na UZV pa ćemo sve vidit

----------


## Muma

*Milasova*, *Bab*, *Rose* čestitam od srca za lijepe vijesti!  :Very Happy:  Da je barem tako svaki dan...

----------


## rozalija

Divnih li vijesti ovih dana na forumu. Cure čestitam vam od srca svima neekima na lijepim betama, nekima na dva mala srčeka a tužnicama veliki  :Love:  :Love:  i neka samo nastave hrabro sa svojom borbom svak od nas dočeka svojih 5 minuta.
Bab, rose i kod vas bi mogli biti lijepi duplići. Ajme koliko duplića će biti u zadnjih dana, ma prekrasno i prekrasno.
pirice tebi šaljem milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dvije male mrvice ostanu sa mamom narednih devet mjeseci.

----------


## anđeo sa neba

trebam malu pomoć. nije za mene nego prijateljicu. radi se o duplanju bete...
13 dnt beta je bila 17, a 17 dnt 70. što mislite? 15 dnt nisu je slali...
mogu li je umiriti?

----------


## mishica_zg

opa baby boom se nastavlja jeeeeee  :Very Happy: 

čestitam novim trudnicama, čekalicama bete želim da budu veeelike  :Smile:  a trudilicama da se što brže počnu debljati  :Smile: 

mi smo bili na UVZ u 11+4 i veliki smo 6,2 cm..što je bilo jedva izmjerljivo jer je beba na mamu i nema mira....to su salta, mahanje rukicama i nogama....totalno uživanje....dr se dobro namučio dok je dobio točnu mjeru  :Smile: 
a meni sumnjaju na gestacijski dijabetes....još par pretraga pa možda griješe i neću morat ležat u bolnici  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

> evo i mene, mi se poduplali onak školski i danas mi je ß 268,2, na 10 dnt.
> 
> Sretna sam jako !!!!


I ja sam sretna jako! Grlim te, draga Bab! Krasno poduplana beta, sve školski i neka se nastavi tako školski još 8&kusur mjeseci!  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 

Čestitam i svim ostalim friškim trudnicama!  :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

> trebam malu pomoć. nije za mene nego prijateljicu. radi se o duplanju bete...
> 13 dnt beta je bila 17, a 17 dnt 70. što mislite? 15 dnt nisu je slali...
> mogu li je umiriti?


Znaš i sama da nikakvih pravila nema. Iako je beta premala, poduplala se...
U mojoj prošloj trudnoći beta na 13dnt je bila 40, a na 17 dnt 260, i opet nije dobro završilo (missed ab.)
A ovdje ima dosta primjera sa nepravilno rastućom betom - pa je na kraju sve bilo ok.
Zato, nema druge nego čekati  :Cekam:

----------


## s_iva

*Mishica*, čestitam na živahnoj bebici  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

> I ja sam sretna jako! Grlim te, draga Bab! Krasno poduplana beta, sve školski i neka se nastavi tako školski još 8&kusur mjeseci! Čestitam i svim ostalim friškim trudnicama!


ajme draga...nemaš pojma kolko mi te drago ovdje vidjeti!!!Hvala Ti na lijepim željama...Ljubi molim te malu slatkicu i njenog bracu.I svima ostalima naravno zahvaljujem na lijepim riječima, ali Shanti mi je bila cimerica 2 tjedna u petrovoj pa ima i posebno mjesto u mom srcu.

----------


## ježić

Prvo moram jako poskočiti za moju dragu trudnicu *Bab*!  :Very Happy:  Baš sam sretna zbog tebe  :Heart: 

A onda čestitke i svima ostalima
*milasova8*, bravo za srčeka!
*rose,* beta je lijepa, mislim da nemaš razloga brinuti! Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*pirice, snupi,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše mrvice! 
*ARIANM*, sretno na punkciji! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Hvala svima na cestitkama :Smile: 

Bab,presretna sam i skacem za male dvojceke :Smile:  cestitam od srca!!!!

Rose,samo polako,bit ce sve ok kad vidis mrvice na UZV :Smile: 

Svima saljem pozitivne vibrice i trudnicke prasine

----------


## Snekica

Bab, Rose, milasova prekrasno! Ne stignem ove dane puno na forum, i kad stignem to je na brzinu ali svaki put iščitavam prekrasne vijesti!  :Very Happy: Mislim da u zadnje vrijeme imamo puno twinsića, pa što ti *BAB* nebi nastavila?!  :Very Happy:  Sretno, cure moje drage! 
Shanti  :Kiss:  drago mi je da se ponekad javiš! Kissaj princa i princezu! 
Meni je danas 2. dan Menopura (decapepeptyl ni ne brojim više) i tako mi je muka kad ona igla mora probiti kožu :bljak:

----------


## Bab

ma ja ipak mislim da moja beta nije za dupliće...
Ali ne zamaram se time...samo nek bude zdravo i sretno do kraja.
Više me muči moja užasna napuhanost...od nekog 5-6 dnt mi je trbuh iskočio ko da sam u 7 mjesecu trudnoće. Normalno dišem i idem na wc, ali mi je teško sjediti jer me "žulja" trbuh.
Nisam sama pametna šta da radim...prošli put sam završila na 2 tjedna u bolnici ali niš mi nisu davali od lijekova. Tak da mi se sad baš i ne da opet isto to prolazit...al opet frka me da ne naškodim mrvici nekako.
Imate kakav pametan savjet???
I još nešto, prije neka tri dana me nakon pikanja sa fraxiparinom jedno 10 min grozno svrbi to mjesto i imam ko neke plikove na mjestima gdje se pikam. Pikam se u trbuh, lijevo i desno od pupka. Do sad nikad nisam imala ovakvu situaciju. Ne znam jel to alarmantno i dal da zovem dr.

Joj, pa nikad mira kod mene...

Fala drage moje na savjetima

----------


## sanda1977

Eh...od 20 menopura 2 folikula...sutra opet na folilulimetriju...a utorak najverovatnije punkcija...a mozda i u pon...a ja sam skicala na ekran i vidjela sam vise njih...a mozda su ovo 2 vodeca fol...pitat cu ga sutra...

----------


## milasova8

Bab,ne znam sta da radis vezano za napuhnutost,mozda da nazoves dr.i s njim se posavjtujes..

A kod mene isto nikad mira,evo opet krvarenje ali sada pun dnevni ulozak :Sad: 
A danas dr.kaze sve savrseno..
Pa,vise ne znam...Stalno neka briga :Sad:

----------


## Shanti

> ajme draga...nemaš pojma kolko mi te drago ovdje vidjeti!!!Hvala Ti na lijepim željama...Ljubi molim te malu slatkicu i njenog bracu.I svima ostalima naravno zahvaljujem na lijepim riječima, ali Shanti mi je bila cimerica 2 tjedna u petrovoj pa ima i posebno mjesto u mom srcu.


Nedavno sam došla na ovaj topic čestitati našoj Mare41  :Heart: na njezinoj trudnoći, pa sam vidjela da si imala transfer... Sjetila sam se da su sada dani kad bi ti mogla napraviti testić ili betu i eto... jesi, trudnica si! I prekrasno mi je kako iz tvojih riječi dolazi samo pozitivno!  :Heart:  :Very Happy: 

Ljubit ću svoje malene  :Zaljubljen:  (možda dogovorimo i neko druženje, kad ćeš moći - trudnice jedna!  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Shanti

> Više me muči moja užasna napuhanost...od nekog 5-6 dnt mi je trbuh iskočio ko da sam u 7 mjesecu trudnoće. Normalno dišem i idem na wc, ali mi je teško sjediti jer me "žulja" trbuh.
> Nisam sama pametna šta da radim...prošli put sam završila na 2 tjedna u bolnici ali niš mi nisu davali od lijekova. Tak da mi se sad baš i ne da opet isto to prolazit...al opet frka me da ne naškodim mrvici nekako.
> Imate kakav pametan savjet???


Ako ti se čini da bi opet mogla biti hiperstimulacija, trebalo bi to provjeriti pa ako je potrebno, opet staviti pod kontrolu... ma koliko boravak u bolnici nije savršen. 


*Sneki*, vidim da si pikalica... nadam se da ću doći i tebi čestitati!  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Bab,ne znam sta da radis vezano za napuhnutost,mozda da nazoves dr.i s njim se posavjtujes..
> 
> A kod mene isto nikad mira,evo opet krvarenje ali sada pun dnevni ulozak
> A danas dr.kaze sve savrseno..
> Pa,vise ne znam...Stalno neka briga


 :Love:

----------


## J&D

Milasova.... Ja sam u istoj situaciji kao i ti.... Samo nema vise friske krvi.... Ali ja se ne mrdam iz kreveta doslovno.... Ma strasno.... Ali isto navodno sve u redu.... Ali ja sam po stresom generalnim

----------


## Argente

> Eh...od 20 menopura 2 folikula...sutra opet na folilulimetriju...a utorak najverovatnije punkcija...a mozda i u pon...a ja sam skicala na ekran i vidjela sam vise njih...a mozda su ovo 2 vodeca fol...pitat cu ga sutra...


sanda, ti si onda na 2 menopura dnevno? Meni se to čini nekako malo s obzirom na to da si dokazani low responder...javi sutra stanje, vibram da se još koji probije!

----------


## 2hope

Jutro cure,...evo poslužite se, kavica, kapućino, čaj, kuhano vino..a vrijeme je i od svinjokolja pa može u tople rakijice  :pivo:

----------


## mare41

2hope, hvala na kavi!
sretno danas svima, i pikalicama, i cekalicama bete, i mojim pajdasicama na mirovanju-stvarno nase trudnoce vise brljave nego ne, pa bude sve ok!

----------


## tikki

Milasova prekrasno za  :Heart:   :Heart:  zao mi je sto te stalno zeza ovo brljavljenje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad za tvoje mrvice!
Bab, cuvaj se, samo polako... mrva/e su se cvrsto uhvatile, ali ti samo polako da se smire jajnici. Uzivaj, trudnice  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

9dpt   imam  slabi  +  
10dpt  imam  slabi +
11dpt  imam  -
12dpt  imam  - 
to je to   :Sad:  ....+  su bili od  brevactida   koji sam  dobila  5dpt  
beta  u ponedeljak  ...

----------


## snupi

Hvaa Hope- za mene kava, Da li je to minom ili inplatacijsko krvarenje?

----------


## 123beba

Pirica, držim fige da se tvoje mrvice uhvate! Moje su bile 4-stanične pa je sve ok! Želim i tebi tako! I naravno, da ti vrijeme do 6.12. proleti!

Snupi, čuvaj, mazi i pazi svoje mrve! ~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu! 

Milasova, tako mi je drago! Čestitam na tvoja dva hrabra srčeka! Vidiš da su pravi borci! Želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću do kraja! Neka te maze i paze, a ti samo odmaraj posebno ako imaš ikakvo krvarenje... Želim ti da se sve normalizira, da prestane krvarenje i da možete uživati vas troje!

Bab draga naša trudnice, želim ti i daljnje krasno duplanje i da i ti za par dana ugledaš prizor kao i naša Milasova! A za ostalo bih ja na tvom mjestu zvala dr. za savjet... Sretno!

Rose želim ti da sve bude ok i da za 8 mjeseci u naručju imaš neko malo stvorenje (ili dva)!

Mischica_zg, držim fige da sve bude ok i da možeš lijepo van bolnice nastaviti uživati sa svojom veselom bebicom! 

J&D, drži se! Nadam se da će uskoro sve biti ok da se možeš maknuti iz kreveta i uživati u trudnoći.

Crvenkapice ~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak i lijepu betu!

2hope, sad si me podsjetila na sve ono fino što volim kad je svinjokolja... njam... a do tad se poslužujem nekim toplim napitkom!

Svim hrabrim damama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

*2hope*, hvala na  :Coffee: 




> 9dpt imam slabi + 
> 10dpt imam slabi +
> 11dpt imam -
> 12dpt imam - 
> to je to  ....+ su bili od brevactida koji sam dobila 5dpt 
> beta u ponedeljak ...


Crvenkapice, šaljem ~~~~~ da beta u ponedjeljak iznenadi!
(prokužila sam te neki dan, znala sam da radiš testiće)

----------


## crvenkapica77

kolike  su sanse  da me iznenadi   ?

----------


## s_iva

Zaboravi testiće, beta je pravi pokazatelj!

----------


## Mury

*Crvenkapica*,  vibram do neba da beta u pon. dokaže suprotno glupim testovima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Snekica

Shanti i ja se nadam da ćeš doći i skakati na moju betu! 
Kapice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu u ponedjeljak! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima da se same poslužite!

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, ti si onda na 2 menopura dnevno? Meni se to čini nekako malo s obzirom na to da si dokazani low responder...javi sutra stanje, vibram da se još koji probije!


ja sam na dan 4 komada dnevno....i danas zadnjih 4 komada dobila i u ponedjeljak punkcija....mojih 2 folikulića.... :No: 
danas ništa nije rekao niti napisao....možda ima bar još jedan.... :neznam: 
danas u 21 štoperica...jooooj....ma samo da se oplode....

----------


## sanda1977

gdje se daje taj brevactid?
moram ići na hitnu danas pa da im znam objasniti....i kako se daje? potkožno ili.....
mislim da mi je rekla u guzu,ali sam preumorna od puta....

----------


## Mojca

U guzu. Sretno.

----------


## 2hope

*Sanda1977*, drL kaže intramuskularno, dakle može u guzu tj debelo meso, tako sam i ja primila..

Meni je 6. dan nakon zadnjeg brevactida i s ovim danom nestali i svi eventualni simptomi trudnoće znam da nema pravila, ali nekako s današnjim danom moja očekivanja su baš mala....ponedjeljak mi se tako čini daleko, ali ovaj puta barem nisam prokrvarila 7 dnt.....

Svim kojim treba ~~~~~~~, pogotovo da svam sva brljanja što prije prestanu ~~~~~

----------


## nana0501

Crvenkapice ja sam imala neku sjenu na testu vide kao evaporacijska a beta bila 75  tako da nevjrrujm bas u tedtice

----------


## J&D

> gdje se daje taj brevactid?
> moram ići na hitnu danas pa da im znam objasniti....i kako se daje? potkožno ili.....
> mislim da mi je rekla u guzu,ali sam preumorna od puta....


Draga ja sam ih sve primila intramuskularno i u ruku! A primila 4 kom

----------


## sanda1977

hvala na odgovorima

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice kad sam bila prirodno ostala trudna napravila sam bila test a bio je negativan, a ja trudna (nažalost vanmaterična)

----------


## mimi81

Drage cure, kao prvo svima puno sreće u postupcima i trudnoćama!

Kod mene ništa od ovog postupka, nula. Idem se odmoriti na neko vrijeme, baš mi treba nakon svega  :Predaja:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mimi   :Love:   zao mi je  , izgleda  da  ni kod mene nista   .....

corina  uh ne daj mi Boze   vanmatericne   :Shock: ,  jos mi to treba   ,  mene evo  trbuh boli kao da cu svaki tren  procurit   :Sad:

----------


## corinaII

Ma nisam mislila da je to kod tebe, nego da mi test nije pokazao trudnoću nego tek beta koja je bila priko 300

----------


## corinaII

A joj mimi draga moja, baš mi je žao. Ali nema odustajanja. Odmori se pa kad skupiš snage ajde ponovo. Tribaš biti uporna . Znan sve je ovo velika igra živaca ali sve se to na kraju isplati jer se borimo za najlipše na svitu. Naše vrime če doči ja virujem u to .

----------


## ARIANM

> Pirica, držim fige da se tvoje mrvice uhvate! Moje su bile 4-stanične pa je sve ok! Želim i tebi tako! I naravno, da ti vrijeme do 6.12. proleti!
> 
> Snupi, čuvaj, mazi i pazi svoje mrve! ~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu! 
> 
> Milasova, tako mi je drago! Čestitam na tvoja dva hrabra srčeka! Vidiš da su pravi borci! Želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću do kraja! Neka te maze i paze, a ti samo odmaraj posebno ako imaš ikakvo krvarenje... Želim ti da se sve normalizira, da prestane krvarenje i da možete uživati vas troje!
> 
> Bab draga naša trudnice, želim ti i daljnje krasno duplanje i da i ti za par dana ugledaš prizor kao i naša Milasova! A za ostalo bih ja na tvom mjestu zvala dr. za savjet... Sretno!
> 
> Rose želim ti da sve bude ok i da za 8 mjeseci u naručju imaš neko malo stvorenje (ili dva)!
> ...


Ovo je tako lijepo napisano da moram potpisati!!!! Malo sam lijena za pisanje još sam ošamućena od anestezije. Punkcija prošla ok,jajnici još bole pa mirujem. Od 7 folikula dobili 4 js. Bila sam tužna što ih je tako malo,al kad je biolog curi do mene došao reči da od 3 folikula nema nijednu js ipak sam bila sretna jako zbog moje 4. Žalosno da sam tako morala shvatiti....sutra zovem lab da čujem dal su se oplodile. Biolog mi je odmah rekao da je spermiogram katastrofa i da će biti ICSI.

----------


## sanda1977

> Ovo je tako lijepo napisano da moram potpisati!!!! Malo sam lijena za pisanje još sam ošamućena od anestezije. Punkcija prošla ok,jajnici još bole pa mirujem. Od 7 folikula dobili 4 js. Bila sam tužna što ih je tako malo,al kad je biolog curi do mene došao reči da od 3 folikula nema nijednu js ipak sam bila sretna jako zbog moje 4. Žalosno da sam tako morala shvatiti....sutra zovem lab da čujem dal su se oplodile. Biolog mi je odmah rekao da je spermiogram katastrofa i da će biti ICSI.


koloki ti je AMH? vidim da ti je nizak....i koju si terapiju sada imala....?

----------


## 123beba

mimi81, jako mi je žao... nadam se da ćeš čim prije skupiti snage i novu nadu za novi pokušaj, ali prvo odmori... 

Arianm, držim fige za dobar tulum u labu! I mi smo imali ICSI i bio je odličan (od 5 su se oplodile 4). Nadam se da će i vaš biti super!

----------


## ARIANM

Sanda1977 AMH mi je 5,6 i imala sam uz decapeptyl 3 dana po 3 menopura,i 3 dana po 2 menopura...nekako mi se čini malo al dr. je tako rekao pa....
123beba hvala na lijepim željama,ne mogu dočekati jutro da zovem lab...ne znam šta mi je al tako imam nekako loš predosjećaj....

----------


## Kyra Ars

> 9dpt   imam  slabi  +  
> 10dpt  imam  slabi +
> 11dpt  imam  -
> 12dpt  imam  - 
> to je to   ....+  su bili od  brevactida   koji sam  dobila  5dpt  
> beta  u ponedeljak  ...


Crvenkapice, nadam se da ćete beta u ponedjeljak ipak razveseliti  :fige:

----------


## Kyra Ars

> Drage cure, kao prvo svima puno sreće u postupcima i trudnoćama!
> 
> Kod mene ništa od ovog postupka, nula. Idem se odmoriti na neko vrijeme, baš mi treba nakon svega


Mimi81, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## anddu

Arianm mislim da ti 4 js nisu tako mali broj od 7 folikula. Ja sam s AMH 8,6 (doduše nalaz star dvije godine) tek u zadnjem postupku imala 6 stanica, 5 za oplodnju. Do tad maksimalno 3, a s jačom dozom od 4 menopura, pa i gonala rezultati su mi bili najgori - tek jedna stanica, pa se i ta uspjela oploditi, a spermiogram nam je uvijek tiha jeza (graniči s azoo). Tako da nemoj odustajati unaprijed~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Arianm*, slažem se s Anddu. I meni je AMH  bio oko 5, i samo sam u prvom postupku od 6 folikula dobila 5 jajnih stanica. U svim ostalim postupcima dobila sam od 5-6 folikula 2 jajne stanice. Sretno !

----------


## sanda1977

> *Arianm*, slažem se s Anddu. I meni je AMH  bio oko 5, i samo sam u prvom postupku od 6 folikula dobila 5 jajnih stanica. U svim ostalim postupcima dobila sam od 5-6 folikula 2 jajne stanice. Sretno !


a moj AMH je 5, a samo 2 folikula i tko zna da li ima šta u njima...js...sa 4 menopura dnevno....a sada nam se pogoršao i sgram.... :gaah:

----------


## sanda1977

> Arianm mislim da ti 4 js nisu tako mali broj od 7 folikula. Ja sam s AMH 8,6 (doduše nalaz star dvije godine) tek u zadnjem postupku imala 6 stanica, 5 za oplodnju. Do tad maksimalno 3, a s jačom dozom od 4 menopura, pa i gonala rezultati su mi bili najgori - tek jedna stanica, pa se i ta uspjela oploditi, a spermiogram nam je uvijek tiha jeza (graniči s azoo). Tako da nemoj odustajati unaprijed~~~~~~~~~


šta si imala od terapije u tom zadnjem postupku kada si dobila 6 js?!
moj prvi stimulirani je bio 3 gonala dnevno sa decapeptylima-3 js.....sa klomifenima dobijem 2 js....a sada sa 4 menopura 2 folikula....od toga ne znam šta će biti.....pa neka i bude 2 js...neka se samo oplode...da se malo i ja nadam nećemu....da mazim mrvicu.. :Sad:

----------


## mishica_zg

crvenkapice nemoj trošiti novce na glupe testere, otiđi na betu pa si mirna, ovako se samo nerviraš....ja sam odustala od toga prije puno godina i nekoliko litara suza  :Smile: 

arianm nemoj se uopče zamarati sa količinom JS i 1 je dovoljna da buša počne rasti  :Smile:  ja sam od 7 isto imala 4 od toga samo 2 oplođene, ali jedna se primila i sad je jako jako živahna  :Smile:  doktor kaže da je to moje malo čudo jer mi je AMH 8,6
samo pozitiva i da vidiš  :Smile: 
ekipa na VG je zakon i ja sam im dala potpuno povjerenje  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Mini da li si ti bila sa mnom u petak u Petrovoj' Žao mi je, :Love: !

----------


## J&D

Cure jel neka zna dali u petrovoj na uputnicu mogu vaditi nalaze, SE , KKS , GUK urin i urinokulturu, s obzirom da cuvam trudnocu nebih bas da hodam okolo i istrazujem, a gospoda na porti kad sam zvala mi nije znala reci! A privatno zvala traze 400 kn za to sve, a to mi je malo previse za piskenje i vadenje krvi... Pa ako koja zna da bas ne poljubim vrata!

----------


## anddu

Sanda, ja sam primijetila da mi najbolje paše kombinacija decapeptyl od prvog dc, i po tri menopura dnevno od 2dc. U veljači ove gpodine su me stavili na 4 menopura dnevno, bez supresije (trebali su kasnije uvesti cetrotide, ali nisu stigli) i dogodila se katastrofa - bio je samo jedan folikul (ostali su bili sitni) koji je prebrzo rastao tako da mi je punckija bila na 10 dc (inače od 12. do 15. dana). I iz tog jednog je bila stanica. Ali to sam ja, mislim da svatko od nas na kraju nađe neku terapiju koja mu bolje odgovara, a i sve ovisi o tom konkretnom ciklusu.

----------


## 2hope

Jutro cure....evo mene opet s kavicom, čajem, tko smije može kuhano vino, ......
Ja bih najradije nešto žestoko jer na 14 dnt imam minus na testu kao kuća,...betu ću naravno sutra odraditi, mogu tek poslije podne, ali moja očekivanja su realna....želim u novi postupak kada se tijelo odmori i svi skupa oporavimo u svakom pogledu od mpo...ali ostat ću i dalje ovdje, lijepo mi se družiti s vama  :Wink:

----------


## anddu

2hope da te beta sutra iznenadi~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Loly

*Mimi* draga žao mi je  :Love: 
*2hope* ~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## nana0501

Bas je lose krenulo nadajmo se ipak betama sutra
Ja sam od 10 folikula dobila samo dvije js ostali bili prazni

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutrooo!!

Mimi,2hope  :Love:  :Love: 

Anddu i meni je ovaj put punkcija bila 10dc zato me i strah šta je s tim stanicama,jesu li zrele,jer na uzv 8 dc je bilo jako šareno folikuli od 23 pa do 14 mm...čekam deset sati da zovem lab....

----------


## Any

Samo da se javim curke, malo sam nestala jer mi se zivot zakomplicirao... Ugl, beta je bila 18.5 pa onda 16, i bit ce da je kemijska trudnoca... Bar znam da nisam luda kad sam mislila da sam trudna... Neznam koji nam je plan za dalje, sad cekam da dodje menzis i onda cemo vidjeti... Nadam se da cu se muvati po forumu bez obzira na daljnje dogadaje...


Zelim svima puno srece za sve sto im treba... Budite jake, prije ili kasnije ce se nesto lijepo dogoditi...

----------


## snupi

Početno

    Cure jel neka zna dali u petrovoj na uputnicu mogu vaditi nalaze, SE , KKS , GUK urin i urinokulturu, s obzirom da cuvam trudnocu nebih bas da hodam okolo i istrazujem, a gospoda na porti kad sam zvala mi nije znala reci! A privatno zvala traze 400 kn za to sve, a to mi je malo previse za piskenje i vadenje krvi... Pa ako koja zna da bas ne poljubim vrata! 


_Mislim da sve mozes izvaditi na Hrvatskom zavodu za transfuzijsku medicinu koji ti se također nalazi u Petrovoj ulici par metara dalje od  bolnice, ne moras se narućivati samo trebaš od  svog oktora uputnicu(cvenu)._

----------


## snupi

Mini i hope mislimo na vas!!! :Kiss:

----------


## 2hope

*Any, mimi* drž' te se, u mpo-u je bitno biti uporan  :Love:

----------


## ARIANM

Any baš mi je žao! 

Evo ja zvala lab,od 4 js dvije su se oplodile,a dvije nisu preživjele. Sutra opet zovem da vidim kako su moje dvije mrve...molim da mi se merve dobro držeeeee....ajme tko će izdržat do sutra.

----------


## anddu

Arianm nije to loše, šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~ za uspjeh ovog postupka

----------


## bubekica

pozdrav svima!
malo sam se pogubila jer me nije bilo neko vrijeme..
*ARIANM* ~~~~~ za hrabre mrve borce!
*Any, mimi81*  :Love: 
*2hope, crvenkapica* nadam se da ce vas beta iznenaditi!
*sanda* ~~~~~~ za punkciju!
*rose* ~~~~~ za lijepu betu i uzv sutra!
svima puno pusa!

----------


## sanda1977

> pozdrav svima!
> malo sam se pogubila jer me nije bilo neko vrijeme..
> *ARIANM* ~~~~~ za hrabre mrve borce!
> *Any, mimi81* 
> *2hope, crvenkapica* nadam se da ce vas beta iznenaditi!
> *sanda* ~~~~~~ za punkciju!
> *rose* ~~~~~ za lijepu betu i uzv sutra!
> svima puno pusa!


 :Love:

----------


## venddy

J&D ja nisam u ZG ali pretpostavljam da su pravila slična. 
Ja sam sve to izvadila kod svoje opće dr. Ujutro u 7 natašte i s urinom a sestra mi je izvadila krv i sve poslala u laboratorij (prije je sama zdravstvena stanica imala lab ali valjda zbog smanjenja troškova imaju samo jedan pa sestre vade i šalju u lab a nalazi stignu sutra također kod moje doktorice). 
Nije me moja dr uopće slala da moram preko ginekologa ili slično.

----------


## Mury

> Any baš mi je žao! 
> 
> Evo ja zvala lab,od 4 js dvije su se oplodile,a dvije nisu preživjele. Sutra opet zovem da vidim kako su moje dvije mrve...molim da mi se merve dobro držeeeee....ajme tko će izdržat do sutra.


*ARIANM*, i ja sam ovaj postupak imala 4 j.s. i samo dvije se oplodile, vraćene drugi dan četverostanični i dvostanični, i oba se čvrsto uhvatila  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: , i tebi želim isti scenarij ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I svima ostaila šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sljedeći tjedan protekne u znaku lijepih beta, kuckajućih srčeka....!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Mury hvala ti od srca,a tebi i tvojim mrvicama želim da se lijepo mazite i pazite!!!!

----------


## J&D

Puno hvala curke!!!
Any bas sam neki dan pitala za tebe!  Draga koliko god biokemijska bila grozna ona nije los znak! Ali molim se jos za cudo
draga!

----------


## ARIANM

Da vas pitam ovaj put sam prvi put dobila uz andol,duphaston, folacin i decortin-kortikosteroid. Ima li netko iskustva s tim?

----------


## pirica

> Da vas pitam ovaj put sam prvi put dobila uz andol,duphaston, folacin i decortin-kortikosteroid. Ima li netko iskustva s tim?


da da vec ima par et-a da pijem decortin sad prvi put 3x1

----------


## ARIANM

Čemu točno on služi?

----------


## amyx

> Početno
> 
>     Cure jel neka zna dali u petrovoj na uputnicu mogu vaditi nalaze, SE , KKS , GUK urin i urinokulturu, s obzirom da cuvam trudnocu nebih bas da hodam okolo i istrazujem, a gospoda na porti kad sam zvala mi nije znala reci! A privatno zvala traze 400 kn za to sve, a to mi je malo previse za piskenje i vadenje krvi... Pa ako koja zna da bas ne poljubim vrata! 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mislim da sve mozes izvaditi na Hrvatskom zavodu za transfuzijsku medicinu koji ti se također nalazi u Petrovoj ulici par metara dalje od  bolnice, ne moras se narućivati samo trebaš od  svog oktora uputnicu(cvenu)._




To možeš riješiti  i kod dr opče prakse, ne moraš hodati okolo...

----------


## pirica

> Čemu točno on služi?


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71080-j...riste-se-u-mpo

----------


## milasova8

Evo da vam se i ja javim :Smile: 

ARIANM~~~~~~ za transfer
Mimi81,Amy - zao mi je,grlim jako
Crvenkapica~~~~~~ za betu sutra
2hope da i tebe obraduje veelika beta
Sanda1977~~~~~~ za uspjesnu punkciju

Svima jos puno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

I kod mene novosti:

Danas sam obilno prokrvarila,sva sam bila krvava,grumeni krvi su izlazili iz mene..
Strah i trepet :Sad: 

Odmah sam otisla na hitnu,i hvala dragom Bogu, bebice su na sigurnom..
jos uvijek krvarenjr traje i dosta je jako pa je naredeno strogo mirovanje..

Uzrok nisu otkrili :Sad:

----------


## Runa

*milasova*, vjerujem da će sve biti dobro, bitno da su bebice ok. I miruj!  :Love:

----------


## Runa

sretno curama s betama sutra  :fige:

----------


## rose

milasova,čuvaj se....  :Love: 
glavno da su mrvice dobro

----------


## rose

Runa sretno sutra,bit će velika beta :Yes:

----------


## milasova8

Runa~~~~~~~~~~~ i za tvoju veeeliku betu sutra :Smile:

----------


## medena8

Ne javljam se, al' vas redovito citam...
Tuznicama, naravno, veliki zagrljaj, brz oporavak i puno snage za sto raniji polazak u nove pobjede!
Cekalicama postupaka i kojecega, da im vrijeme sto brze prodje!
Cekalicama punkcije, bezbolne punkcije i puno lijepih stanica koje ce se lijepo oploditi i razvijati... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesne transfere!
Cekalicama bete, da se ostave testica i brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ te *********************** za velike brojke!
Trudnicama, najiskrenije cestitke, bezbrizne i mirne trudnoce do kraja!
I more ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da krvarenja prestanu i prodju bez posljedica!
Veliki   :Kiss:  svima!!!!

Nadam se da nisam sta preskocila...  :Smile:

----------


## 2hope

Runa, crvenkapice za lijepe bete sutra  :fige: 
Milasova08 dobro je da mrvice rastu, miruj, i krvarenje će s vremenom prestati
Čekalicama punkcije, transfera i pikalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, evo ja jutros poslužujem kavicu  :Coffee: 
Želim svima ugodan dan  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

> I kod mene novosti:
> 
> Danas sam obilno prokrvarila,sva sam bila krvava,grumeni krvi su izlazili iz mene..
> Strah i trepet
> 
> Odmah sam otisla na hitnu,i hvala dragom Bogu, bebice su na sigurnom..
> jos uvijek krvarenjr traje i dosta je jako pa je naredeno strogo mirovanje..
> 
> Uzrok nisu otkrili


Draga ja sam krvarila prva tri mjeseca trudnoce i nikada nisu nasli uzrok tome. Bilo je jako i svakako,mozda i kod tebe bude tako. Igra zivaca.
Vibram da se smiri i da uzivas u trudnoci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

lasta šaljem jubac princezici!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lasta

Jutro draga...hvala..evo i ona tebi nesto kao dadaddada

----------


## lasta

i sve je tati ispricala

----------


## corinaII

Kyara draga hvala na kavici, ja sam veliki kavopija tako da ču se rado poslužiti  :Smile: 


Nadam se da danas idu samo ljepe vjesti i velike bete  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Runa i Crvenkapice...čekamo lijepe, velike bete!!!
Milasova, a baš mi je žao da se tak jako mučiš...al bitno da su bebice dobro...ti sad fino miruj i mazi bušu.

A ja prijavljujem i svoju današnju betu, 13 dnt 905,9  :Smile: 

Ja mislim da je lijepo narasla od petka kada je bila 268,2, šta vi kažete???

pusa svima

----------


## lucija83

> runa i crvenkapice...čekamo lijepe, velike bete!!!
> Milasova, a baš mi je žao da se tak jako mučiš...al bitno da su bebice dobro...ti sad fino miruj i mazi bušu.
> 
> A ja prijavljujem i svoju današnju betu, 13 dnt 905,9 
> 
> ja mislim da je lijepo narasla od petka kada je bila 268,2, šta vi kažete???
> 
> Pusa svima


 :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nisam baš u toku ali čestitam na novim betama, Bab tebi posebno  :Smile: 

Milasova žao mi je zbog krvarenja, nadam se da će stati što prije i da napokon uživaš u trudnoći..

Šaljem svima alt gr za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

*Bab*  :Yes:  bit će kod tebe i dvije bebe
*crvenkapica*, *Runa* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Milasova* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*ARIANM* jesi li opet zvala? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je sve ok
*sanda* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju i lijepe js

----------


## ina33

Lijep rast, bab  :Smile: !

----------


## milasova8

Bab,ma to je odlicna beta :Smile: 

Sutra moram opet u P.na hosputalizaciju :Sad:  jer krvarenje ne staje..
presretna sam sto imam hrabre dvije mrve koje su cvrsto kod mene..
Ali,ne mogu se opustiti sekundu..to je koma

Ajmo cure koje vade betu,brojke velike na sunce :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Bravo bab. Imamjedno pitanje kad ste vadile betu- vidim da vadite po dva , tri puta  za to teba jedna uputnica ili više?

----------


## Bab

Hvala Vam curke  :Smile: 

Milasova, ajde samo polako...glavno da je sa dječicom sve ok. budeš tamo ipak bila pod nadzorom...

Snupi, ja svoje bete vadim privatno tako da ti ne znam odgovoriti :Sad:  budu se cure već javile

----------


## anddu

Treba ti za svako vađenje krvi posebna uputnica

----------


## tikica_69

Samo da prvo poskočim malo za crvenkapicu i za njenu betu  :Very Happy:  a sada i za sve ostale  :Very Happy: 
Sretno cure!

----------


## LOTTOS

Jutro curke
Vidim svasta ovdje ima, nije me bilo kratko vrijeme i eto lijepih vjesti,svim novim trudnicama sve cestitke od srca, a tuznicama  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
 Ja sam u novom postupku odmah , ovaj put u ful stimuliranom, bar mislim na 3 gonala  svaki dan vec 7 dana (danas ce biti 8 dan) i po 1 klomifen, danas mi je 10 dc 
Sutra opet uzv pa cu znat kad je punkcija, zasada dobro vijest je sto imamo 7 folikula, to je za mene mrakac do sad su bila uvijek 2, toliko za sada od mene
Svim cekalicama puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto cekaju

----------


## milasova8

Snupi,meni je soc.gin.napisala na uputnicu Beta HCGx3 tako da sam u Petrovoj tako mogla 3 puta vaditi krv

----------


## snupi

Milasova drži se i hvala. Sneki danas ću ti poskenirati i poslati onaj letak o matičnoj, ova  4 dana samo spavam ,jedem (ljenčarim)  . Sretno svima dalje što god da čekale.

----------


## ARIANM

Milasova drži nam se i ne brini za mrvice,vidiš da su one jake i pravi mali borci!!!!
Bab beta je superrrrr!!!!!!!!!
Sanda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju i lijepe js
Runa,Crvenkapica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!

Jutros me dočekalo pravo iznenađenje,zovem u lab i biologica mi veli gđo. super imate tri lijepa embrija,velim ja ma ne krivo je čula prezime vjerojatno,ponavljam ja još jednom i veli ma sve ok dobro gledam,pa mi nije jasno ništa jer su bila samo dva jučer. Objasnila mi je da se oplodnja dogodila vjerojatno kasnije nego su oni gledali,a da ne gledaju svako malo da im ne naštete. Tako da se još jedna mrvica izborila i danas imamo 2 četverostanična i jedan čak peterostanični embrij. Sutra transfer i vraćaju mi dva jer je rekla dasu svi odlični i strah ih je vračati tri zbog višeplodne trudnoće. Jedan će pustiti do blastice i onda zamrznuti. Tko da ako bude sve ok imat čemo i jednog smrzlića za kojeg se iskreno nadam da mi neće ni trebati!!!

----------


## hrki

Bab,čestitam na beti  :Klap: 
Milasova,brdo vibrica da krvarenje prestane,čuvaj sebe i svoju dječicu
Svima ostalima puno,puno vibrica za sve što vam treba

----------


## strategija

Arianm baš lijepe vijesti! Neka smrzlića za još jednog bracu ili seku :Smile: 
Milasova koliko god je koma ležati u bolnici bolje da si tamo pod kontrolom dok se krvarenje ne smiri. Bebice su jake i sve će biti u najboljem redu. Mazi i pazi bušicu :Smile: 
Bab beta je savršena :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> Milasova drži nam se i ne brini za mrvice,vidiš da su one jake i pravi mali borci!!!!
> Bab beta je superrrrr!!!!!!!!!
> Sanda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju i lijepe js
> Runa,Crvenkapica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!
> 
> Jutros me dočekalo pravo iznenađenje,zovem u lab i biologica mi veli gđo. super imate tri lijepa embrija,velim ja ma ne krivo je čula prezime vjerojatno,ponavljam ja još jednom i veli ma sve ok dobro gledam,pa mi nije jasno ništa jer su bila samo dva jučer. Objasnila mi je da se oplodnja dogodila vjerojatno kasnije nego su oni gledali,a da ne gledaju svako malo da im ne naštete. Tako da se još jedna mrvica izborila i danas imamo 2 četverostanična i jedan čak peterostanični embrij. Sutra transfer i vraćaju mi dva jer je rekla dasu svi odlični i strah ih je vračati tri zbog višeplodne trudnoće. Jedan će pustiti do blastice i onda zamrznuti. Tko da ako bude sve ok imat čemo i jednog smrzlića za kojeg se iskreno nadam da mi neće ni trebati!!!


Super za lijepe embrije :Very Happy: ,od  :Heart:  ti želim da nam uskoro objaviš veliku beturinu.SRETNO!

----------


## crvenkapica77

moja beta je  1   :Sad:  
mislim da cu odustat  od  svega   :Sad:

----------


## corinaII

Crvenkapice moja teško je sve ovo.... Velika igra živaca i osječaja. Ali takav je naš put treba se boriti. Isplači se otuguj. Ali nemoj odustajati molim te. Pogledaj Mury, Bab, našu Tikicu nisu odustale. Viruj mi da je najbitniji naš cilj a to je da postanemo mame. I postat čemo sve mi samo treba virovati i treba se boriti. Ja virujem da ti to možeš. Crvenkapice moja žao mi je  :Sad:  ...... Ali ja virujem da češ skupiti snage i da si na prolječe opet u postupku .

----------


## anddu

Crvenkapice  :Love: 

Arianm, i kod nas je sad zadnji put bio isti scenarij, prvi dan mi rekli da su se dvije oplodile, ali da će sve prebaciti dalje pa da vide. Sutra zovem kad ono tri embrija, dva odlična i jedan vrlo dobar (od kojih jedno srce upravo kuca ispod moga) tako da držim i tebi fige da bude isti scenarij  :Heart:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Crvenkapice* draga iskreno mi je jako zao  :Sad: 
Potpisujem Corinu, odmori se koliko ti treba, napuni baterije i ustani jos jaca... Uspjeli ste jednom, uspjet cete ponovno i ovoga puta i zagrliti svoje zlato, i grliti ga... Onaj gore ce se pobrinuti za to!  :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne mogu ja zivjet  od  proljeca  do jeseni   to me ubi,cekas  tih  5-6mj  jedva  i onda  se  razocaras      i do kad tako   ?  

nije da sam se nadala  ovaj put  nesto  previse  ali poslije  gubitka  moje curice  ovo me  dotuklo,  vratilo  u  4mj,  opet  ona bol  , tuga   :Sad:  
mogla sam sad imat  bebu  u narucju od  3mj  i bit  sretna  a ne mucit se sa  ovim betama

----------


## žužy

joj draga moja kapice,žao mi je zbog svega..vjerujem da ti nije lako i nemogu nit zamislit kolko ti je teško.
pusti da se sve slegne,a onda polako..dan po dan.bit će...mora.  :Heart:

----------


## Reni76

Crvenkapice, zao mi je sto nije uspjelo, a i razumijem. Ja sam trenutno u pola postupka i evo kukala sam muzu kako mi je dosta svega. Nakon svakog  neuspjeha kazem da odustajem, ali... ali na kraju se odmorim i krenem ponovo. Koliko god nas bolilo idemo ponovo  jer znamo sta nas ceka. Crvnkapice, jaca si nego sto mislis, a sada si uzmi vremena, placi, vristi, budi ljuta i makni se sa foruma neko vrijeme. Odmori se od svega i jos jednom jako mi je zao i zelim ti svu srecu!

----------


## milasova8

a joj,crvenkapica,bas mi je jako zao..tuzno mi je citati te,ne mogu ni zamisliti kako se tek ti osjecas :Sad: 
Nadam se da ces ipak skupiti snage nakon nekog vremena i pokusati ponovno..
Drzi se

----------


## Bab

o draga moja Crvenkapice,
žao mi je jako što si danas tako tužna...i vjeruj mi da znam kako se osjećaš :Sad: 
Nakom gubitka svoje bebice mislila sam da više nemam snage za dalje...ali skrpala sam se nekako i sad sam tu...i nadam se sretnom kraju.

Tako i ti, odmori kolko god trebaš...ja sam imala točno godinu dana pauze i to mi se činilo strašno puno.
Ali prođe vrijeme, zaokupi se nečime da ne misliš na MPO i doći će Vaše vrijeme.

Znam da ti ovo sad sve zvuči ko SF, tako sam i ja razmišljala...ali jednostavno nema druge nego ići naprijed.

Drž' mi se draga moja :Love:

----------


## venddy

*Milasova* samo ti miruj i ne mrdaj nikud s kreveta. Bit će mrvice dobro, samo se pazi i mirovanje shvati vrlo ozbiljno.
*Bab* beta je prekrasna, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i kod tebe za 15-tak dana vidimo dva mala srca.

*Crvenkapo* jako mi je žao zbog bete, nekako sam baš želila da nas nakon Mury, Mare i Bab i ti jednako obraduješ. Teško ti je znam, al nećeš odustat, možeš ti sve ovo preživjet i izgurat kao i sve ove cure navedene (da se i ostale suborke ne nađu uvrijeđene, znam da svaka prolazi iste muke). 
Neke od nas moraju očito proći dug i bolan put al vjerujem u sretne završetke. Nemoj potonut i odustat, nekoliko puta sam i sama mislila dignut ruke (izgubila sam 2 bebe), al želja je bila ipak jača. Velika pusa draga

----------


## mimi81

Crvenkapice draga, žao mi je i tebe i sebe i svih koji se tako moraju mučiti s tim postupcima ali što možeš, to je život. Što te ne ubije to te ojača  :Love: 

Šaljem zagrljaj!

----------


## mimi81

Bab sve naj u sljedećih 9 mjeseci!

----------


## mimi81

Snekice puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za snagu i uspjeh!

----------


## tikica_69

crvenkapice, odtuguj, to treba čovjeku i idemo dalje  :Love:

----------


## mare41

milasova, kako je, jel stalo? 
crvenkapice, drzi se!

----------


## sanda1977

evo upravo došla sa VV-a...punktirana je 1 js....jedna i nadam se vrijedna....punkcija i nije tako bolna...brzo se završila....ok je sve prošlo....rekli su u srijedu transfer....nadam se da će se oploditi....nadam se... :Cekam:

----------


## sanda1977

CRVENKAPICE ne odustaj....vidi mene ja sve prođem,cijeli postupak pa mi se ne oplode js....ne odustajem......nikako...nemoj ni ti....

----------


## Mury

*Crvenkapice*, uh, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: . Ja se ipak nadam da ćeš skupiti snage za dalje, jer i ja sam htjela odustati, ali želja je ipak bila prejaka.
*Milasova8*, čuvaj se, jake su tvoje mrve, i sve će one preživjeti, evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Bab*, beta je prekrasna, evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do kraja bude sve super i bez briga i da uskoro imaš opet one blažene mučnine  :Smile: !!!
*Sanda1977*, da ta jedna j.s. bude prava i da za 9 mjeseci postane prekrasna bebica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## pirica

*crvenkapica* jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
*ARIANM*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za et sutra

----------


## s_iva

Crvenkapice, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 
Odmori malo. Želja je prevelika, pa razočarenja još više boli.
Ali znam da ćeš skupiti snage za dalje!

----------


## pirica

*ARIANM* sad si mi dala malo nade da su moji bili malo sporiji kad su ih gledali, a na et taman kako treba  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

crvenkapica zao mi je jako :Sad:  :Sad: drzi se,odmori koliko trebas :Sad: 
Bab predivna beta :Smile:  :Smile: 
Milasova draga samo miruj i bit ce ok~~~~~~~~~~~svim pikalicama i cekalicama

----------


## 2hope

Cure evo da i ja javim moji očekivanu ß; 1. Ahhh, idemo dalje....

Crvenkapice imaš pravo naravno što god odlučiš, odmori se i donesi odluku kada se emocije malo smire, drž' se!!  :Love: 
Arianm lijepo te jedna mrva iznenadila, ~~~~~ za dalje.
Milasova, znam koliko nemira i straha unesu ta krvarenja, želim ti da što prije prestane i da uživaš u trudnoći sa svojim mrvama.
Pirica ~~~ da tvoje mrve lijepo napreduju
Sanda1977, da se stanica oplodi i smjesti kod tebe.
Snupi nadam se da se hematom povukao i da što prije uživaš u trudnoći

Cure svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 2hope

Bab lijepa beta, sada čekamo uzv  :Klap:

----------


## Runa

Bokić, drage moje! 

Kao prvo svima onima koje nisu postigle željene bete puno  :Love:  Doći će vrijeme brzo za pozitivu.

Prijavljujem svoju betu:* 1650* (nekak mi je visoka za 13. dan transfera, ne znam jel da budem happy ili da se brinem) 
Ali prijavljujem i žestoke bolove, osobito noću, u maternici valjda...  :Sad:

----------


## ARIANM

Crvenkapice,2hope  :Love:  znam da nema riječi utjehe,samo hrabro dalje!
Sanda1977 to je ta,jedna ali vrijedna!!!!
Pirice vjeruj u svoje mrve i sve će to biti dobro! Beta će te na kraju jako iznenaditi!
Svima koji trebaju puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Runa čestitam!!!! Beta je odlična!

----------


## Runa

Hvala, ARIANM.  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

Runa čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kyra Ars

2hope i Crvenkapice, jako mi je žao. Nadam se da ćete smoći snage za dalje.  :Love:  :Love: 

Runa, beta ti je izvrsna. Don't worry, be happy  :Smile:

----------


## 2hope

*Runa* došla sam ti i ovdje napisati beta ti je odlična  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ....čekamo drugu i uzv!
U mom uspješnom postupku beta 13 dnt je iznosila oko 2400, a 15 dnt oko 4500, tako da ne brini , i bolovi su normalni, samo polako.

----------


## Runa

Hvala, hvala, hvala svima!  :Smile: 

Bila bhi još sretnija da su svima bete lijepe. Ali bit će ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Runa,cestitam :Smile:  jako lijepa beta!!

A brljavi kod mene,svjeza crvena krv je prisutna :Sad: 
Vidjet cu sutra sta ce reci moj dr.

----------


## Runa

*Milasova8*, ja ipak vjerujem da će biti sve dobro kod tebe. Moja sestra je nekoliko mjeseci brljavila u zadnjoj trudnoći. I sve je ok prošlo. Baš danas malička slavi 3. rođendan.  :Smile:  Kissi i drži se!

----------


## pirica

*Runa* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Milasova* ja sam u 9tjt jako prokrvarila, čista svježa krv i još 2-3 puta tako jako, ostale do 20tjt smeđe, hematom je bio u pitanju

----------


## Konfuzija

*milasova*, samo miruj, molim te. Utrogestane piješ? Što je rekao dr.? Da nije manjak progesterona?

----------


## bubekica

*Runa* cestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
*Bab* divno "duplanje"! jedva cekam uzv da nam javis brojcano stanje  :Smile: 
*LOTTOS* ~~~~~ za dobitni!
*milasova* drz se draga!
*ARIANM* super za bubice, bas su lijepa takva iznenadjenja
*crvenkapica*  :Love: 
*sanda* ~~~~ za malu hrabricu borca!

----------


## Loly

*Crvenkapice,2hope*  žao mi je cure, držite se  :Love: 
*Runa* beta je mrak  :Very Happy: 
*Milasova* draga čuvaj se, bit će sve ok!

----------


## hope31

Runa cestitam na prekrasnoj beti :Smile:  :Smile: ~~~~~~~~~za lijepo duplanje
2hope zao mi je draga,drzi se odmori i u nove pobjede

----------


## hope31

Sanda~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude pravi borac ta jefna ali vrijedna :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude pravi borac ta jefna ali vrijedna


joooj baš sam jdna....ali nekako se nadam da ću ćuvati mrvicu.... :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> *Runa* cestitam!  
> *Bab* divno "duplanje"! jedva cekam uzv da nam javis brojcano stanje 
> *LOTTOS* ~~~~~ za dobitni!
> *milasova* drz se draga!
> *ARIANM* super za bubice, bas su lijepa takva iznenadjenja
> *crvenkapica* 
> *sanda* ~~~~ za malu hrabricu borca!


 :Love:

----------


## hope31

> joooj baš sam jdna....ali nekako se nadam 
> da ću ćuvati mrvicu....


naravno da ces ju cuvati,i meni su vratili samo jedan embrij i izborio se i nadam se da ce biti borac do kraja,bit ce sve ok draga :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> naravno da ces ju cuvati,i meni su vratili samo jedan embrij i izborio se i nadam se da ce biti borac do kraja,bit ce sve ok draga


 :Love:  :Klap: 
samo da se oplodi....joj ja kao papagaj ponavljam isto....

----------


## ježić

Tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj. mimi8, 2hope, crvenkapice...žao mi je cure :Love: 

ARIANM, kakav lijepi obrat situacije. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer i za smrzlića.

sanda1977 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu, ali vrijednu! Nek bude sasvim dovoljna.

Bab, krasno raste, krasno! Jedva čekam uzv! 

Runa, čestitam! Krasna beta!

milasova8, nek ti dobro čuvaju mrvice. Nadam se da će krvarenje prestati skroz da možeš početi uživati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LOTTOS, Reni76, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I svima ostalima malo kolektivnih vibrica! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

pa kaj je ovo,, jedna matora da kuha kavu  :Coffee: 
no ajd dobro da ne moram i kolače mijesiti


cure moje drage velika velika pusa i puno najviše želja da se uskoro ispune

Mare41, Bab čekamo slikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Crvenkapice draga o kako te razumijem, taj osjećaj strmoglavljivanja prema zidu na kojem su djeca samo nacrtana, al moramo durat -jel dok ima jaja ima i nade

----------


## Ginger

*crvenkapice, mimi, 2hope*  :Sad:  jako mi je žao cure, držte se
crvenkapo, znam da je sad teško, al odmori malo, nek se sve malo slegne pa ćeš moći i lakše odlučivati...drž se


*Bab* beta je mrak! samo tako dalje!

*milasova* jel piješ utriće? netko je spomenuo progesteron, možda je stvarno u tome stvar, možda trebaš jaču dozu
ja sam uzimala i injekcije prolutona uz utriće dok sam krvarila... ne govorim ti da sama pojačavaš dozu, to bi bilo neodgovorno, al pitaj svog dr. da nije možda  u tome stvar
ja sam jaaaako krvarila obje trudnoće i to je užasno, nikad mira.... al eto, kod mene oba puta dobro završilo...drž se i miruj

*Runi * predivna beta! uživaj!

----------


## sanda1977

zvala sam lab OPLODILA SE JS!!!!  :Very Happy: 
presretna sam,nakon svih mojih neoplođenih stanica!
sutra idem po svoju mrvicu.... :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Sanda- odlicna vijest :Smile: 

Pijem utrice, 3x2.. Dr.je odlucio zadrzat me u bolnici pa cemo vidjeti..Nadam se da ce to trajati par dana..
Rekao je ostati u bolnici bez pogovora..Eto,samo da se sve dobro zavrsi

----------


## Moe

> sutra idem po svoju mrvicu....


Bravo, samo hrabro naprijed!




> Dr.je odlucio zadrzat me u bolnici pa cemo vidjeti..


Ajde, drž se, uzmi neku literaturu tematski nevezanu za trudnoću, ili filmove, i začas će proći tih par dana bolnice. Sve za mrvice!

----------


## ježić

Bravo sanda1977! Sretno sutra.

milasova8 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope31

sanda bravo :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda bravo


 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  e ovako sam i ja skakala po kući! pa su me jajnici zaboljeli  :Laughing:

----------


## snupi

bravo sanda!! :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> bravo sanda!!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda- odlicna vijest
> 
> Pijem utrice, 3x2.. Dr.je odlucio zadrzat me u bolnici pa cemo vidjeti..Nadam se da ce to trajati par dana..
> Rekao je ostati u bolnici bez pogovora..Eto,samo da se sve dobro zavrsi


drži se! bit će sve ok!  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Bravo sanda1977! Sretno sutra.
> 
> milasova8 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

> zvala sam lab OPLODILA SE JS!!!! 
> presretna sam,nakon svih mojih neoplođenih stanica!
> sutra idem po svoju mrvicu....


Odlična vijest...sretnooooo... :Smile: 




> Sanda- odlicna vijest
> 
> Pijem utrice, 3x2.. Dr.je odlucio zadrzat me u bolnici pa cemo vidjeti..Nadam se da ce to trajati par dana..
> Rekao je ostati u bolnici bez pogovora..Eto,samo da se sve dobro zavrsi


Draga bit će da ti je inbox pun...obriši.... :Smile:  I usput se čuvaj i nađi si neku zabavicu uz čitanje...biti će sve ok...

----------


## Runa

*sanda* , čestitam! sretno

*Milasova*  :Love:

----------


## ARIANM

Sanda superrrrrrrr za oplođenu js!!!!!!!!
Milasova čuvaj se i miruj,bolje je da si tu pod stalnim nadzorom! Bit će sve u redu!

Ja od danas čuvam dvije mrvice,za jednu su rekli da je osmostanična odlična,a jedna šesterostanična vrlo dobra. Treči embrij je i danas peterostanični ko i jučer pa vjeruju da je stao u razvoju,al pustit će ga još do petka i onda zovem da vidim dal imamo smrzliča. Jedino što me brine što nikako ne mogu mirovati,prvo vožnja doma 2 sata,mm je odmah morao na put i vraća se tek sutra navečer,pa dok sam ja obišla dr. za recepte, u ljekarni još čekala,pa po malog u školu,doma zadaća,pa mu sad moram dat večeru,spremit ga na spavanje,ujutro opet škola...nekako je nemoguče mirovat mi ovako,ne znam dal to utječe da nisam ni prvi dan ležala,ništa fizički ne radim,ali sam skroz u pokretu i ne ležim. Što mislite?

----------


## 123beba

> Crvenkapice moja teško je sve ovo.... Velika igra živaca i osjećaja. Ali takav je naš put treba se boriti. Isplači se otuguj. Ali nemoj odustajati molim te. Pogledaj Mury, Bab, našu Tikicu nisu odustale. Viruj mi da je najbitniji naš cilj, a to je da postanemo mame. I postat ćemo sve mi, samo treba virovati i treba se boriti. Ja virujem da ti to možeš. Crvenkapice moja žao mi je  ...... Ali ja virujem da češ skupiti snage i da si na proljeće opet u postupku .


ovo mogu samo potpisati... crvenkapice, žao mi je...

----------


## venddy

*Arianm* ništa se ti ne brini, neko strogo mirovanje i ležanje po mom iskustvu uopće ne pospješuje stopu trudnoća. Ja bih uvijek već 3 dan otišla raditi a posao mi je mobilan, cijeli dan u autu i na sastancima sa klijentima. 
U ovom poslijednjem postupku uopće nisam ležala, čak ni prvi dan, a i u klinici je bila tolika gužva da sam možda ostala u mirovanju nakon transfera nekih 20 min i to je bilo to. Uz to sam bila pod ogromnim stresom i problemima (ne vezanim za mpo) i potpuno otpisala postupak. 
Betu sam vadila tek onako, iz navike, potpuno uvjerena da nema šanse. Toliko uvjerena da nalaz bete koji mi je stigao na mail nisam niti otvorila taj isti dan, nego tek sutra.
puno vibrica za lijepu brojčicu za 14 dana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

Arianm, nemoj se brinuti... ne radiš ništa tako strašno. ja sam isto bila sama kod kuće pa sam si jednostavno morala neke stvari napraviti i mrvica se primila... isto želim i tebi!  :Smile: 

Runa, čestitam za prekrasnu betu! Sretno dalje do kraja!

Milasova, nedam se da ovo krvarenje više neće dugo mučiti tebe i tvoju mrvicu! Drži se i odmaraj! Sretno!!!!

Nije me bilo 2 dana i teško mi je sve pohvatati... zato svim mojim tužnim damama šaljem veliki zagrljaj, želim im puno utjehe i nove nade... Svim curama koje čekaju lijepe vijseti želim i da ih dočekaju baš u pvom postupku i da sve bude baš onako kako si sve želimo! 
A sad, vam serviram malo rođendanske torte i cuge  :pivo: ... živjele vi meni sve!

----------


## ARIANM

Cure moje hvala vam baš ste me utješile,jednostavno mirovat ne mogu i ne mogu si pomoći. 
123beba jel nam ti to slaviš ročkas?

----------


## 123beba

pa da... ja sam danas zaokružila svoj 30. ročkas!  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Uuuuuu 123beba sretan ti,najsretniji rođendan i u to ime  :pivo:

----------


## sos15

Pročitah da se ovdje slavi,pa da se pridružim. 123beba u tvoje ime :pivo: 
Kad se bude pravila lista za decembar, mogle bi napraviti kategoriju čekanje micro tese, imamo grupu hrabrih muževa (među njima i mm :Klap: ) koji su naručeni za decembar.

Ne znam gdje bi postavila ovo pitanje, pa ako sam fulala temu nek me admin prebaci. Naime, u mojoj porodici su blizanci uobičajeni (ima čak i trojki), pa me zanima ima li genetika uticaja na to pri IVF? Mislim, ako dođe do postupka, bila bih ja sretna s blizancima, ali bojim se većeg broja, pa me interesuje trebam li to napomenuti svom MPO doktoru?

----------


## sandy0606

123beba sretan ti Bday.  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

e pa beba123 ili 123beba sve najbolje da ti se ostvari sve što si želiš sama i više!

----------


## Moe

> pa da... ja sam danas zaokružila svoj 30. ročkas!


Sve najbolje za najljepši rođendan dosad!  :Smile:

----------


## PetraP

Ja sam od danas službeno pikalica . puregon teče mojim žilama...

----------


## corinaII

Petra bravo  :Smile:  samo hrabro i navijam za veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Jel mi rano vadit sutra betu 11dan vračene dvije blastice.…

----------


## amyx

*Bab* jesi još uvijek sigurna da je beta premala za twinse ???   :Very Happy:  meni je 12-ti dan bila 1001, a to i nije baš tako velika razlika...

----------


## hope31

123beba pridruzujem se cestitkama :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

ohohoho, pa tu je party! Sretan rođendan *123beba!*  :pivo: 

svim pikalicama, čekalicama punkcije, transfera, bete, uzv puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

123beba sretan ti rođendan!  :pivo:

----------


## 123beba

PetraP, sretno sa pikanjem... Da sve završi nekom lijepom betom! 
Moe, imaš pravo, ovo mi je najljepši rođendan do sada  :Smile:  
Hvala cure na čestitkama!  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

123beba pridruzujem se cestitkma :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jel mi rano vadit sutra betu 11dan vračene dvije blastice.…


draga i sama znas ako si trudna (  a jesi  ) da ce  nesto pokazat , nije to rano ako vec ne mozes cekat 
kako god ti odlucis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek ti je sretno ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*PetraP* ~~~~~~~
*123beba* sretan rodjendan!  :pivo:  :smajlictorta:

----------


## tetadoktor

:jutro: !!!

stiže  :Coffee: , topla čokolada,  :pivo: , čaj pa šta kome treba nek se posluži!!!

s obzirom da nisam još otkrmeljala do kraja, šaljem kolektivne AltGr+1 svima i posebno jedan  :Kiss:  za mare 41

----------


## corinaII

Teadoktor hvala mislim da ču popiti vruču čokoladu  :Smile: 
Upravo izvadila betu.....nalaz oko 12h

----------


## sos15

corinaII,

čekamo da javiš dobre vijesti!!! Sretno!

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutro,tetadoktor ja ću nakon kave jednu vruću čokoladu...
Corina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

crvenkapo, mimi, 2hope, grlim, cure... 
crvenkapice, jako mi je žao... drži se, draga...

Bab, bravo na beturini! To je to!!!

Runa  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

milasova, drž' se - bolnica se brzo zaboravi čim zagrliš svoje dijete (ili u tvom slučaju dječicu  :Smile: )

123beba, sretan ti najljepši rođendan do sada  :Smile: !

corina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Arianm, dosadna sam već i sama sebi - nakon ET-a NIJE potrebno mirovanje osim ako si u hiperstimulaciji, ako su ti jajnici ogromni ili imaš kakvu drugu komplikaciju. pogledaj temu Fizička aktivnost nakon ET-a i što smo zadnje pisali i linkali...

malo za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

kiss, ljudi!

----------


## Ginger

*tetadoktor* može meni kafica?  očajnički mi treba  :spava: 

*corinaII* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
doduše, ja sam specijalac sa betama, al meni je 11 dnt dviju blastica beta bila 15  :Rolling Eyes: 
i krvarila... na kraju se rodila zdrava mala curica  :Smile: 
nadam se da će tvoja biti veeeelika

*sanda* bravo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

Corinall, sretno... Za neku prekrasnu brojku oko podneva! 

Ja ću se poslužiti sa toplom čokoladom pa odoh na svoj 2 uzv. Držite fige da je jajnik ponovno normalne veličine i da je bebica super!!!!

----------


## Bab

Corina, navijam  za ogromnu betu. 
Mislim da ti nije rano. Ja sam ovaj put već 8 dnt blastica imala troznamenkastu betu...

123beba, s malim zakašnjenjem čestitam ročkas. Nadam se da si ga lijepo proslavila.
I nadam se da će sad na pregledu sve bit super i da ćeš moć počet 
uživat punim plućima u svojoj trudnoći.

Amyx, iskreno ja ti uopće ne razmišljam o tome koliko ih je. Ja ću bit presretna sa svime...samo nek mi bude sve u redu. Ali nekak ipak mislim da se to jedna mrva dooobrooo ukopala. Ipak je tvoja beta 12 dan bila 1000, a moja je 13 dan 906, tak da mislim da je tu kvaka.

Vidjet ćemo 10.12.  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Corina draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu brojčicu  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*corina* ~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
*123beba* uzivaj na uzv, znam da hoces  :Smile: 
*TD* hvala na vrucoj cokoladi!

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje hvala vam puno, hmmm vidjeti čemo što današnji dan nosi.......

----------


## BigBlue

Drage moje,
ponovno sam vam ja mali od liste, jer nam je milasova nedostupna (želim joj brzi oporavak i sigurna sam da će s bebicama sve biti u redu  :Heart: ).
Čestitam trudnicama (Runa, krasne vijesti!), vibram za curke u postupku i držim  :fige:  čekalicama (corina, jedva čekam tu tvoju veliku ß na suncu  :Wink: ).
Malo ću proći kroz postupke, postati listu i molim vas da mi pomognete nadopuniti i korigirati!

Sad ćemo se viđati malo češće  :Bye:

----------


## crvenkapica77

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~corina   :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## corinaII

Uffff ove minute se čine kao sati a sati kao dani u ovom čekanju bete....

----------


## milasova8

Corina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

----------


## venddy

corina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

*corina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

*corinna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## s_iva

Corina, čekamo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Reni76

*Corina* sretno!

----------


## rose

corina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Corina*, i od mene milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## hrki

Corina,sretno!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Corina,  :fige: , za veliku betu!

----------


## corinaII

Moj 7ivf = beta 2,3  :Sad:   :Sad:  
Idemo dogodine po smrzliče

----------


## Ginger

> Corina, , za veliku betu!


 :Cekam:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Corina moja, jako mi je žao.  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

žao mi je draga, jako  :Sad: 
sad odmori i tijelo i mozak od mpo-a i probaj uživati u malim životnim stvarima.

drž'se :Smile:

----------


## venddy

uh, jako mi je žao corina :Love:  Neka onda smrzlići budu krasne bebice 9 mjeseci od transfera.

----------


## s_iva

Corina  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

a jooooj  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

taman sam poslala post kad si javila, žao mi je draga

----------


## Mury

A joj *Corina*, jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: , drži se!!!

----------


## corinaII

Nema odustajanja....Moja želja je veča od moje boli,moja želja je jača od neuspjeha....

----------


## pirica

*corina*  :Love:

----------


## Loly

Corina mila sve znaš, ljubim te  :Love:

----------


## Bab

Milasova, kako si nam ti?
Šta kaže doktor? Jel još krvariš?

Ajde čuvaj se, mislim na tebe/ Vas :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Nema odustajanja....Moja želja je veča od moje boli,moja želja je jača od neuspjeha....


tako je mila,nema predaje  :Love:

----------


## ARIANM

Corina  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*corina* ~~~~~ za smrzlice  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

corina žao mi je draga :Love:  :Love:

----------


## hedoniza

Corina moja tako mi je zao..  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Moj 7ivf = beta 2,3   
> Idemo dogodine po smrzliče


  :Crying or Very sad:  ....ovo nije fer , sta se događa , Boze ? 
koliko dugo se moramo mucit  :Sad: 

saljem najveci   :Love:

----------


## Runa

imam novu betu: 15dnt 3336

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Nema odustajanja....Moja želja je veča od moje boli,moja želja je jača od neuspjeha....


ti si ...ti si toliko pozitivna osoba , puna optimizma , da mi je barem biti 30% ko ti   :Love:

----------


## snupi

Corina i Crvenkapice žao mi je i šaljem vam jedan veliki hug, Runa  ti sa svojom betom  rasturaš!

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Runa*, ja tek sad vidim tvoju novu betu. Mraaaak!  :Klap:

----------


## milasova8

Corina,jako mi je zao :Sad:  svaka cast na pozitivi..

Sada imam smedi iscjedak,zaostala krv..
Kaze dr.da mirujem i uz utrogestan mi je uveo i duphaston..
Nadam se da ce bit sve ok i da cu brzo doma.

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Milasova8*, to mi se čini kao smirivanje. Super! Slušaj doktora i odmaraj, brzo ćete kući  :Kiss:

----------


## mimi81

Corina žao mi je da nije uspjelo ali super da imaš priliku za fet pa se nadam da će to biti zadnji postupak  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Svima puno sreće u postupcima~~~~~!
Runa čestitke na beti, milasova drago mi je da se situacija smiruje!
Snekica šaljem vibre za tvoje folikule!
Bab uživaj u telećem pogledu  :Smile: 
Svim trudnicama .... hej haj uživaj!
Crvenkapice  :Bye:  nadam se da si mi dobro

----------


## hrki

Corina,žao mi je,šaljem jedan virtualni  :Love: 
Runa čestitam na beti :Klap: 
Milasova,od  :Heart: želim da krvarenje što prije prestane,drži se

----------


## corinaII

Milasova ja ti od srca želim da što prije dođeš doma i da svog mužića izludiš trudničkim željicama :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## corinaII

:Heart: Crvenkapice :Heart: 
Svi smo mi puno jači nego što mislimo....

----------


## 2hope

> Nema odustajanja....Moja želja je veča od moje boli,moja želja je jača od neuspjeha....


CorinaII  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

corina žao mi je draga! svaki neuspjeh me toliko  :Sad:   kao da je moj! ali bravo, glava je gore, plan za dalje imate pa onda nek je sa srećom sa smrzlićima! Hrabrice naša!  :Love:

----------


## sos15

Cure, treba mi pomoć, danas mi je prvi dan ciklusa i vadila sam progesteron, estradiol, te radila uzv. Nalazi su kasno stigli, pa je MPO doktor već otišao kući, a  vidim da je progesteron viši od referentne vrijednosti, tačnije 1,82 (0,1-0,54). Mogu li s takvim progesteronom u postupak?

----------


## Ginger

Runa bravo! Krasna beta!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

da se pohvalim da sam ćuvalica dvodnevne petostanićne mrvice  :Very Happy: 
biologonji je rekla da je to odlićno i da se lijepo razvija....e sada da se samo primi.....beta mi je 14.12.
nadam se

----------


## snupi

bravo  i sad ovih 14 dana ne misliti na "torticu"!

----------


## snupi

ja sam na pola puta ne osjećam nikakve simptome , osim kaj mi se spava!!

----------


## sos15

Zar je moguće da nema informacija vezano za visok progesteron? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* divne vijesti! do bete uzivaj u malim stvarima  :Smile: 
*sos* znam da je *milasova* imala slican problem, valjda ce se javiti. kad ju vec zazivam, poslat cu joj i  :Kiss:  do petrove!

----------


## sos15

hvala bubekica  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

Ooooo  :Wink:  čestitam na pola puta...i samoj mi je tako,ali meni se ni ne spava!

----------


## milasova8

Sos15, ja sam imala problema sa P4 ali na 2dc,bio je preko 8.. Kasnije se,tocnije 4dc spustio na manje od 4, pa sam uala u stimulirani postupak..
Mislim da nemas razloga za brigu jer se preporuca da bude ispod 3,2 za postupak..Pretpostavljam da bi ti se na 2 dc jos spuatio tako da je to,po meni ,u redu za uci u stimulaciju..
ne brini,a pitaj ako stignes jos svog dr..Ali mislim da se mozes opustit :Smile:

----------


## Runa

*corina, crvenkapica*  :Love:  doći će vrijeme kad će se sve posložiti, i to brzo.

*sanda* čestitke  :Smile: 

*snupi*, evo ja sam od 8 do 9 malo odspavala sad mogu dalje... :Laughing: 

*milasova8* nek fino odmori i brzo se vrati doma  :Love:

----------


## sos15

Hvala milasova, malo si me umirila. Treba izdržati do jutra u neznanju. Sretno i da što prije mrvice povedeš kući!

----------


## milasova8

Ako udes u postupak sa povisenim P4 tada se smanjuje sansa za uspjeh MPO postupka za cak 20%..
Ali optimalno.je da bude nizi od 3,2.. Tako da ti nemas brihe,sigurna sam

----------


## sos15

Koliki je tebi bio p4 kad su odlučili da te puste u postupak?

----------


## milasova8

Me sjecam se bas tocno,sigurna sam da je bio manji od 4, a veci od 3,2..pa smo uspjeli..
ne brini se oko toga..sretno :Smile:

----------


## ježić

corina  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

Corina,  jako mi je žao...

----------


## tetadoktor

sta je ovo, jos nema kave?

a bas danas treba na ovo pospano vrijeme!!! ajmo navalite: turska, s mlijekom, velika doza, kratka, za pojedinke caj s medom i limunom ( moze i rum s cajem), topla cokolada...


danas svima za sve AltGr+1 koliko vam treba!!!

----------


## Gabi25

TD hvala, ja ću samo čaj od kamilice bez ikakvih dodataka jer mi je od kave muka- meni velikoj kavopiji, već 2 tjedna nisam popila ni jednu  :Smile: 

Svima u postupcima puno sreće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim čekalicama koječega puno strpljenja~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*tetadoktor*,hvala na ponuđenom,biram rum s malo čaja :Mljac: 
šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima kojima treba!

----------


## s_iva

Cure, molim pomoć! Hitno!!!
Danas sam vadila betu koja iznosi *170*, i danas mi je 11nt 3-dnev.embrija.
 U nedjelju rano ujutro sam primila zadnji Brevactid od 1500. To je dakle bilo prije 4-5 dana.
Je li beta povišena od boostera??? ili???

----------


## bubekica

*s_iva* ja sam primila brevactid 1500 na dan punkcije, 6-i dan od toga je test osjetljivosti 10mIU/mL bio skroz bijeli, tako da mislim da nema nikakve sanse da je to ostatak brevactida i od srca cu poskociti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

> Danas sam vadila betu koja iznosi *170*, i danas mi je 11nt 3-dnev.embrija.


Držim  :fige:  da je beba  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Ne vjerujem da bi bila tolika od brevactida

----------


## amyx

[QUOTE=Gabi25;2286009]TD hvala, ja ću samo čaj od kamilice bez ikakvih dodataka jer mi je od kave muka- meni velikoj kavopiji, već 2 tjedna nisam popila ni jednu  :Smile: 
QUOTE]

Ja već 7 mjeseci nisam kavu popila...a pila sam je jaaaaako puno. Nije da ne želim, nego mi jednostavno ne paše od kad sam trudna

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Cure, molim pomoć! Hitno!!!
> Danas sam vadila betu koja iznosi *170*, i danas mi je 11nt 3-dnev.embrija.
>  U nedjelju rano ujutro sam primila zadnji Brevactid od 1500. To je dakle bilo prije 4-5 dana.
> Je li beta povišena od boostera??? ili???


Ma nema šanse da je od brev.  Čestitam!! Baš mi je drago zbog tebe  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

*s_iva* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je bebica

----------


## venddy

s_iva~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam javiš najmanje poduplanu betu

----------


## hope31

evo drage moje da se i ja javim,nakon neprospavane noci i otecenih ociju,jucer sam bila na uzv sa 10tt i nalaz nije dobar,beba ima cisticni higrom na vratu i kazu da cu morat pobaciti,sad cekam 12 tt za kombinirani i uzv a najvjerojatnije i rana amniocenteza i ako ne bude ok zele da moja beba postane andjeo a ja to ne mogu podnijeti niti zelim :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

Hope31  :Sad:  drži se! Možda ipak bude sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Ma jooooj,draga Hope :Sad: 
Uzasno sam tuzna zbog toga sta ti se desava..
Zasto te ruzne stvari?
Zao mi je jako :Sad:

----------


## Moe

> evo drage moje da se i ja javim,nakon neprospavane noci i otecenih ociju,jucer sam bila na uzv sa 10tt i nalaz nije dobar,beba ima cisticni higrom na vratu i kazu da cu morat pobaciti,sad cekam 12 tt za kombinirani i uzv a najvjerojatnije i rana amniocenteza i ako ne bude ok zele da moja beba postane andjeo a ja to ne mogu podnijeti niti zelim


Želim da kombiniranim i amniocentezom utvrde da je dijagnoza jučer bila kriva i da je ipak sve u redu! Držte se! Grlim!

----------


## snupi

potpisujem Moe i  mislim na tebe da nije tak crno! Drži se draga!!

----------


## Runa

*hope31* želim i vibram da bude sve dobro  :Love:

----------


## Mury

*hope31*, šaljem bezbroj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~da je UZV pogriješio, i da sljedeći nalazi budu uredni!!!
*S_iva*, to je bebica u pitanju, pa evo još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!!!
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## frka

s_iva, i meni se to čini super! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

hope31, ako smijem pitati gdje si radila uzv i koliki je nuhalni nabor? jako mi je žao ako je nalaz točan i vibram iz petnih žila da su pogriješili, a pitam te za uzv jer znam za slučajeve kad je nuhalni bio poprilično velik jer se prerano mjerio pa je nastala panika, a na kraju je s 12tt bio u redu... za mjerenje nuhalnog je jako bitno ići kod dobrog ultrasoničara koji se u to razumije. grlim te...

----------


## 2hope

*Hope31* želim da s bebom bude dobro i da nalazi budu uredni ~~~~~~~~~~~~
*s_iva* za betu i njeno duplanje~~~~~~~
 i svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

*hope* sve znas, rano je jos...

----------


## ARIANM

S_iva to je sigurno bebica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dupli betu!
Hope31 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve dobro!

----------


## hope31

> s_iva, i meni se to čini super! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
> 
> hope31, ako smijem pitati gdje si radila uzv i koliki je nuhalni nabor? jako mi je žao ako je nalaz točan i vibram iz petnih žila da su pogriješili, a pitam te za uzv jer znam za slučajeve kad je nuhalni bio poprilično velik jer se prerano mjerio pa je nastala panika, a na kraju je s 12tt bio u redu... za mjerenje nuhalnog je jako bitno ići kod dobrog ultrasoničara koji se u to razumije. grlim te...


draga uzv sam radila u VU kod svoje ginekologice ona je cak nuhalni nazvala vidim neko zadebljanje na kraljeznici i bio je 4,5 mm

----------


## hope31

drage moje hvala vam svima na podrsci,moram se nekako smirit inace cu poludit

----------


## Moe

hope31, uz dužno poštovanje tvojoj liječnici, ja bih svakako na tvom mjestu potražila još jedno mišljenje nekog dobrog dijagnostičara, imaju sigurno cure ovdje preporuka. Mislim da sam čitala da je to dr. Kos (Vili?) i dr. Hafner (Sveti duh i Betaplus).
Možda već sljedeći tjedan, s 11tt, da ne izludiš čekajući 12tt.
Želim ti puno hrabrosti i strpljenja!  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> draga uzv sam radila u VU kod svoje ginekologice ona je cak nuhalni nazvala vidim neko zadebljanje na kraljeznici i bio je 4,5 mm


možda da odeš u vinkovce kod dr Juzbašić....predivan liječnik...odi tamo

----------


## sanda1977

S_iva vibram za bebicu!

----------


## hope31

> hope31, uz dužno poštovanje tvojoj
>  liječnici, ja bih svakako na tvom mjestu potražila još jedno mišljenje nekog dobrog dijagnostičara, imaju sigurno cure ovdje preporuka. Mislim da sam čitala da je to dr. Kos (Vili?) i dr. Hafner (Sveti duh i Betaplus).
> Možda već sljedeći tjedan, s 11tt, da ne izludiš čekajući 12tt.
> Želim ti puno hrabrosti i strpljenja!


jesam draga zvala sam sinoc dr Kosa i poslala mu mailom nalaz danas smo se culi i narucio me 13.12. na kombinirani i uzv kod njega i rekao je da se radi o cisticnom higromu i da nije dobro ali da se moze smanjit do 12 tt ali nista ne garantira

----------


## J&D

Hope31 ~~~~~~~~~necu reci da mi je zao nego da ce sve bitiu redu! Drzimo fige i mislimo na tebe..pokusaj se sto manje sekirati, jer ako je sve uredu, nozda samo napravis problem kao sto sam ja napravila! Znam da je tesko ali pokusaj! 
Svakom ~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba! 

Kadauna isprazni inbox da ti mogu odgovoriti!

----------


## corinaII

Iva beta si sigurno nije tako velika od brevacida. Ja sam jučer vadila betu (5dana nakon brevacida) i bila je 2,3.   To jedna mala bebica raste u tebi  :Smile:   :Smile:  sretno ti  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Hope draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da ipak bude sve u redu

----------


## bubekica

*hope31* ~~~~~~~~ da budes snazna u svemu tome. u rukama si vrhunskog strucnjaka, na ishod nazalost ne mozes utjecati. sretno od srca!

----------


## milasova8

hope i ja vibram~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak sve bude om i za najbolji moguci ishod..
Drzi se

----------


## hope31

corinall,bubekica,milasova hvala vam cure puno na podrsci i lijepim rijecima

----------


## hope31

> Hope31 ~~~~~~~~~necu reci da mi je zao nego da ce sve bitiu redu! Drzimo fige i mislimo na tebe..pokusaj se sto manje sekirati, jer ako je sve uredu, nozda samo napravis problem kao sto sam ja napravila! Znam da je tesko ali pokusaj! 
> Svakom ~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba! 
> 
> Kadauna isprazni inbox da ti mogu odgovoriti!


hvala ti draga,znam da su sanse male al srce drugacije govori i ne znam uopce odakle crpim snagu ali nekako se potajno nadam da ce moja mrvica biti dobro

----------


## Mary123

> evo drage moje da se i ja javim,nakon neprospavane noci i otecenih ociju,jucer sam bila na uzv sa 10tt i nalaz nije dobar,beba ima cisticni higrom na vratu i kazu da cu morat pobaciti,sad cekam 12 tt za kombinirani i uzv a najvjerojatnije i rana amniocenteza i ako ne bude ok zele da moja beba postane andjeo a ja to ne mogu podnijeti niti zelim


Draga samo hrabro,biti će sve to ok...vjerujem da će se sve srediti...znam da ti je sada jako teško ali budi hrabra i vjeruj u sebe i svoju bebicu...držim  :fige:  kissy

----------


## frka

hope31, super što ideš Kosu... nadam se da će sve izaći na dobro i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Hope draga...drži se...sve znaš......

----------


## snupi

dr milan  kos- sad vodi svoju ordinaciju , zove se ginekos, nalazi se u đure sabbe

----------


## snupi

ako budem bilo kak mogla bilo kako špmoci slobodno se javi!

----------


## hope31

hvala vam drage moje sto ste uz mene sada puno mi to znaci
snupi njegova je ord negdje kod cibone ili se varam

----------


## luci07

hope, nadam se da će ipak završiti dobro. Ako govoriš o dr.kosu, njegova ordinacija ti je kod okretišta na črnomercu, ne kod cibone.

----------


## hope31

> hope, nadam se da će ipak završiti d
> obro. Ako govoriš o dr.kosu, njegova ordinacija ti je kod okretišta na črnomercu, ne kod cibone.


hvala ti draga,crnomerec naci cu hvala

----------


## strategija

Hope neka bude sve u najboljem redu~~~~~~~

----------


## luci07

Na njegovoj internet stranici imaš i kartu. Odmah ulica do okretišta, ne možeš fulati. Ni ja nisam iz zg i ne snalazim se u tom dijelu, a našla sam bez problema.

Sretno, molim se za sretan ishod.  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hope draga drzi se, mogu mislit kako ti je  :Love:   grozno  je sto  moras  prolazit  kroz ovo,
nadamo se da je dr. pogrijesila , da ce sve bit dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  nadamo se  i molimo
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mora  bit  dobro  , mora

----------


## ježić

hope31, nadam se da će ipak sve biti ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige: 

s_iva, meni ta beta super izgleda
Sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

Ulica Gjure Szaba 1a

HR - 10000 Zagreb

tel: 01-6666-633

fax: 01-6666-634

mail: info@ginekos.hr

----------


## snupi

ako ideš iz Ilice prema  črnomercu jedna od ulica lijevo, zgrada ti je nova i sive boje.

----------


## rozalija

hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim srcem da sve bude u redu, da su doktori pogriješili.
Drži se draga. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Muma

*hope31* drži se i nadaj najboljem  :Love:  Stvari ponekad nisu onakve kakvima se čine, a mrvice su borci, ja vjerujem da će ipak sve biti ok!
*corinaII*  :Love:  žao mi je
*s_iva* čestitam! Nek se sad pravilno dupla!
*BigBlue* dobrodošla natrag da nam uljepšavaš listu...dok hvataš informacije, ja ću se prijaviti da sam od jučer pikalica, napokooon  :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

hvala vam drage moje svima na podrsci i na info, idem tek 13.12. samo treba dotle izdrzati ali nadam se da ce dotle s mojoj mrvicom bit sve ok :Sad:

----------


## anddu

Hope, želim ti svu snagu ovoga svijeta i da s mrvicom sve na kraju bude ok :Heart:

----------


## ARIANM

Evo kod mene nažalost ništa od smrzlića,nije preživio  :Crying or Very sad:  zato se svom snagom uzdam u ove dvije male mrve koje čuvam...

----------


## žužy

*hope* draga,zbilja mi je žao što si čula nešto tako,od čega se svaka trudnica ježi :Love: 
želim ti da se sve okrene na dobro i da tvoja mrvica ostane s tobom do kraja i raste velika.a vrijeme do daljnjih pretraga nek prođe što prije..mi smo tu uz tebe :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

*Hope* ~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu!

*Arianm* ~~~~~~~ za 2 mrve

*Muma* ~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak

Ja sam baš ljuta na sebe što sam tako rano vadila betu, bolje bi bilo da sam do danas pričekala jer bi situacija bila jasnija! Iako, ne mislim da bi mogla biti toliko visoka od ostataka Brevactida.
Slijedeću radim prekosutra.

----------


## dino84

Cure, trebam pomoć. Danas mi je 9dnt. Radila sam ujutro test i negativan je, pa sam otišla vaditi betu da mirne duše mogu prestati s utrićima i ona je 8.8 IU/L. To se smatra biokemijskom ili?

----------


## hrki

Hope31,od  :Heart: ti želim da je tvoja dr.pogriješila i da će sljedeći UZV pokazati da je tvoja bebica dobro
šaljem ti jedan virtualni :Love:  ,drži se

----------


## mare41

dino, ne znam se šta znači pozitivna beta dok se ne isprati-u plus ili u minus, beta je pozitivna, nastavi s terapijom i ponovi je za dva dana, tek onda će se znati šta dalje.

----------


## ina33

> Cure, trebam pomoć. Danas mi je 9dnt. Radila sam ujutro test i negativan je, pa sam otišla vaditi betu da mirne duše mogu prestati s utrićima i ona je 8.8 IU/L. To se smatra biokemijskom ili?


Koliko starih embrija - dvodnevni-petodnevni? Standardni i najšprancastiji odgovor bi bio - izvadi betu opet preksutra da vidiš trend, u međuvr. nastavi s utrićima, a ovisno o beti za 2 dana moći će se s vjerojatnošću nešto pametnije reći (dosta rano si vadila). Beta od tipa 8 14 dana nakon transfera blastocista bi se smatrala biokemijskom. Ovjde nemamo podatak o kakvim se embrijima radi (koliko stari - blastociste su 5. ili 6.-ti dan), plus to je ipak tek 9.-ti dan. Sretno!

----------


## Ginger

Hope ~~~~~~~~

Dino nemoj prekidati terapiju dok ne izvadis jos jednu betu
Znam da sam vec svima dosadna, moja beta 11dpt blastica je iznosila 15, kao biokemijska, dobila mengu, prekinula terapiju, na kraju ipak trudna
Rodila se zdrava curka
Znam da je rijetko, al dogadja se

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala vam drage moje svima na podrsci i na info, idem tek 13.12. samo treba dotle izdrzati ali nadam se da ce dotle s mojoj mrvicom bit sve ok


drži se  :Love:

----------


## dino84

> Koliko starih embrija - dvodnevni-petodnevni? Standardni i najšprancastiji odgovor bi bio - izvadi betu opet preksutra da vidiš trend, u međuvr. nastavi s utrićima, a ovisno o beti za 2 dana moći će se s vjerojatnošću nešto pametnije reći (dosta rano si vadila). Beta od tipa 8 14 dana nakon transfera blastocista bi se smatrala biokemijskom. Ovjde nemamo podatak o kakvim se embrijima radi (koliko stari - blastociste su 5. ili 6.-ti dan), plus to je ipak tek 9.-ti dan. Sretno!


Radi se o jednoj blastici. Punkcija je bila 16.11., a transfer 21.11. Nisam napisala jer piše u potpisu  :Smile:  Ponovit ću u ponedjeljak pa ću valjda biti pametnija. Ako ne ja, vi ćete mi pomoći. Hvala!

----------


## Runa

*dino* ja vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> Radi se o jednoj blastici. Punkcija je bila 16.11., a transfer 21.11. Nisam napisala jer piše u potpisu  Ponovit ću u ponedjeljak pa ću valjda biti pametnija. Ako ne ja, vi ćete mi pomoći. Hvala!


i ja vibram~~~~~~~

----------


## hope31

dino~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

hope~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve ipak bude dobro. Drži se draga

----------


## 123beba

> *hope31* drži se i nadaj najboljem  Stvari ponekad nisu onakve kakvima se čine, a mrvice su borci, ja vjerujem da će ipak sve biti ok!
> *corinaII*  žao mi je
> *s_iva* čestitam! Nek se sad pravilno dupla!
> *BigBlue* dobrodošla natrag da nam uljepšavaš listu...dok hvataš informacije, ja ću se prijaviti da sam od jučer pikalica, napokooon


potpisujem 
hope31, želim da ti vrijeme do pregleda proleti, a da tvoja mrvica tada pokaže dr da je sve ok!

----------


## sos15

Evo da se i ja prijavim kao pikalica od danas. Pošto mi je prvi postupak, molim vas da mi napišete ima li nešto na šta trebam obratiti pažnju. Da li treba nešto izbjegavati od hrane ili pića? Da li smijem piti kafu? Ima li nešto što trebam posebno jesti? Trebam li izbjegavati nešto od aktivnosti?

----------


## Moe

> Evo da se i ja prijavim kao pikalica od danas. Pošto mi je prvi postupak, molim vas da mi napišete ima li nešto na šta trebam obratiti pažnju. Da li treba nešto izbjegavati od hrane ili pića? Da li smijem piti kafu? Ima li nešto što trebam posebno jesti? Trebam li izbjegavati nešto od aktivnosti?


Ovako na prvu bih ti preporučila ciklu i ananas bar do punkcije (pomaže debljanju endometrija, a i zdravo je). Možeš uključiti med i matičnu mliječ ako imaš pri ruci. 
Osobno ne bih jela sirovu hranu (tipa sushi, tatarski biftek i tako to..). Gazirano nema potrebe, a i alkohol možda bolje ne.
I izbjegla bih kupanje u bazenu.
Vjerojatno će se i ostale cure nadovezati.
A možeš pitati i liječnika za mišljenje (preporuku).

Sretno!  :Yes:

----------


## sos15

Hvala Moe! Doktor kaže da nastavim normalno sve pomalo samo bez alkohola i cigareta, ali to nisam ni mislila. Više me je interesovalo to za hranu i aktivnosti, tipa kućnih poslova: peglanje, čišćenje i slično. Posao mi je kancelarijski pa to nije problem. Još me interesuje ako sam se danas ubola u desnu stranu stomaka, je li sutra bolje na drugu stranu bosti ili nije bitno? Upražnjavate li seks tokom stimulacije? Pročitala sam da ne smeta, ali ne znam da li to može naškoditi folikulima?

----------


## Moe

> Hvala Moe! Doktor kaže da nastavim normalno sve pomalo samo bez alkohola i cigareta, ali to nisam ni mislila. Više me je interesovalo to za hranu i aktivnosti, tipa kućnih poslova: peglanje, čišćenje i slično. Posao mi je kancelarijski pa to nije problem. Još me interesuje ako sam se danas ubola u desnu stranu stomaka, je li sutra bolje na drugu stranu bosti ili nije bitno? Upražnjavate li seks tokom stimulacije? Pročitala sam da ne smeta, ali ne znam da li to može naškoditi folikulima?


Mislim da kućni poslovi nemaju utjecaja na razvoj folikula, no ako si u prilici, malo se poštedi, zašto da ne  :Smile:  
(Probaj izbjeći žestoke kemikalije, tipa Domestos i slično. Da ne udišeš to ako nema potrebe..).
A naročito nakon transfera embrija. Onda upregni muža, mamu, seku, koga već imaš na raspolaganju - nek te paze makar tih 10 dana do pozitivnog nalaza beta-testa  :Smile:  Jer trudna si dok se ne dokaže suprotno  :Wink: 
Kažu da ako si bila u jačoj stimulaciji i ako postoji opasnost od hiperstimulacije ili su jajnici osjetljivi - da treba izbjeći ponavljajuće kretnje (radnje) upravo kao što su peglanje ili usisavanje.

Nije važna stana uboda. Meni je bilo spretnije s desne strane mrvicu niže od pupka pa sam se uglavnom tamo pikala. Ako nemaš podljeve od uboda i spretnije ti je na desnoj strani - slobodno nastavi.

Seksa nije bilo od početka stimulacije do danas (evo skoro 3 mjeseca  :Laughing: ). Ne znam smije li se. Čekam pregled za par dana pa ću se konzultirati s liječnikom  :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Hvala, namjera mi je ponašati se kao da nisam u stimulaciji (seks će ipak izostati :Smile: ),  ali danas sam se baš umorila od puta, a možda je i nervoza učinila svoje, pa me boli strana gdje sam se ubola, ali ne ubod, već više kao da osjetim desni jajnik. Možda i umišljam? Čudno mi da već reagujem na stimulaciju :Shock:

----------


## beilana

Sos mislim da prije punkcije i transfera, a ni nakon ne moras ni mirovati ni odreci se kucanskih poslova. Ak ce ti trebati mirovanje nakon transfera zbog hiperstimulacije bude ti doktor rekao. Opusti se, uzivaj, broji dane, jer teoretski ti si vec T dok se ne dokaze suprotni  :Kiss:  

Hope31, draga, budi snazna. Cesto se histerizira zbog nn jer vrijednosti budu vece a nakraju ispadne sve super. Zelim ti takav scenarij. Pokusaj biti pozitivna radi male mrvice. Ona ne zna kaj se dogada a osjeca mamin strah. Vjerujem da se bojis. Molim se za vas da sve ispadne kak treba.

----------


## anddu

Sos draga seks ti nece naskoditi folikulima. Samo treba paziti na dovoljno dana apstinencije prije punkcije. Mi smo ovaj dobitni put cak i dan prije transfera jer nisam imala smetnjei bolove od punkcije i eto bilo je bingo. Doduse od tad do danas apstiniramo  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Dobro jutro svima! Evo poslužujem ja kavicu, nes, toplu čokoladu sa šlagom, čaj sa medom, limunom ili rumom, sokić a primam i ostale narudžbe po želji :Smile: 
Sos mirovati ne moraš a i seks zašto ne u početku i kasnije? Računaj da ti se dragi mora isprazniti 2-5 dana prije punkcije pa zašto mu se ne pridružiti?

----------


## Inesz

hvala, strategija.
 :Smile: 
je li sve ok kod tebe?

----------


## strategija

Kod mene je sve ok. Jetreni enzimi su mi konačno došli u normalu pa sam jako sretna. Gastroenterolog je razmišljao čak o biopsiji jetre, nisu znali od čega je to toliko povišeno bilo. Čekam srijedu za pregled i uzv :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

*strategija* hvala na kofi  :alexis:  mmmmmmm

curke upala sam na kratko i iskreno ne mogu pohvatati sve... novim trudnicama čestitke! tužnicama  :Love: , a čekalicama koječega hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Kyra Ars* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibramo za lijepe vijesti od tebe!

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutro,strategija hvala na lijepoj ponudi, ja ću čaj s medom i limunom jer me pritisla takva prehlada uhhhhh...nemam temperaturu,ali mi nos curi tako da ga ne stignem brisati,a i kišem ko velika tako da me uopće strah dal će biti išta od ovog postupka  :Sad:

----------


## sos15

Hvala cure na savjetima, divne ste! :Heart: 
Danas planiram spremanje po kući s obzirom da se osjećam dobro, malo me boli kod desnog jajnika, ali nije strašno. Je li još nekog bolilo odmah poslije prve injekcije?
Planiram i kod frizera, da se sredim za predstojeće dane. Što se tiče apstinencije prije punkcije, to nije problem jer mm mora na dan punkcije na micro tese da mu pokušaju iskopati bar jedan spermić :Sad: , zato je pritisak još veći. 

Hope31 želim ti puno sreće i da se 13.12. javiš s dobrim vjestima.

----------


## Snekica

sos, svejedno nek ti TM apstinira, nikad se nezna... Sretno! Mene nije boljelo ni na 8dc, nakon x injekcija, ali svako tijelo radi na svoj način

----------


## 123beba

Moja ideja je bila sex za vrijeme stimulacije jer kasnije tko zna.... I tako je i bilo... A na 1. uzv sam pitala dr i rekao je da kada prođe 12. tjedan... Tako da sad apstiniramo... No, nema veze, bitno da je bebica tu  :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Bokic curke, evo nisam vam se javljala neko vrijeme, ja zavrsila sa pikanjem, jucer bila punkcija i dobili 8 stanica, juuuupiiiii, dosada uvijek bila jedna, punkciju sam prezivjela ali me zato jucer nakon i jos uvijek danas toliko boli da nemogu ni kihnut, ni zakasljat se ni smijat, do sad mi nije bilo nikad tako pa pitam vas koje ste imale vise stanica za punkciju jel vam bilo tako, transfer ocekujemo u pon , znaci 3 dan?, do sad uvijek 2 dan
, spomenuo je da bi vratili dvije a ostalo zamrznuli ako ce biti, bas sam sretna sa svime time za sada
Cestitke novim trudnicama
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cekalicama

----------


## Mury

> Dobro jutro,strategija hvala na lijepoj ponudi, ja ću čaj s medom i limunom jer me pritisla takva prehlada uhhhhh...nemam temperaturu,ali mi nos curi tako da ga ne stignem brisati,a i kišem ko velika tako da me uopće strah dal će biti išta od ovog postupka


*ARIANM*, ja ću opet ponovoit da u ovm postupku sma imala užasnu virozu, od ET do bete skoro, grlobolja, kašalj suhi dva tjedna...ma koma, koliko sam kašljala da su me trbušni mišići užas bolili, mislila sam nema šanse da mrve ostanu...kad one se obje čvrsto uhvatile, izgleda ima kašalj dobro došao, imali dobru cirkulaciju u maternici...i iskreno se nadam da će i kod tebe tako završiti  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~da do Božića sve imate lijepe bete, srculenca...!!!

----------


## J&D

Sto se tice kihanja ja od transfera par dana poslje konstantno kihala sto puta dnevno.... Kaze meni mama pa ti si trudna i ja sam kihala kad sam ostala trudna...naravno prirodnim putem, tako da eto ako neko kise mozda je dobar znak kod mene bar bilo tako

----------


## Sandra1971

Pozdrav svima  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  imam pitanje i trebam vašu pomoć!!!! Punkciju sam imala 19.11. a transfer 21.11. jučer i danas sam radila test i negativan je..... da li je to prerano   :Shock:  ili u stvari nema ništa  :Cekam:

----------


## maca papucarica

Sandra, rano je! Strpi se jos malo  :fige:

----------


## Sandra1971

> Sandra, rano je! Strpi se jos malo



Maco moja HVALA TI  :Very Happy:  Malo sam požurila, jer nemam ama baš nikakvih simptoma ničega  :Laughing:

----------


## sos15

evo mene opet sa pitanjima. Gdje držite puregon - u frižideru ili u prostoriji? Sestra mi je rekla da je bolje da držim u ostavi ili na balkonu jer ne valja da je na prehladnom, ali meni se na balkonu čini suviše hladno, hladnije nego u frižideru, posebno po noći, a bojim se da je u stanu toplo.

----------


## 123beba

Lottos, ja sam imala 7 js i poprilično sam lose podnjela punkciju. Uglavnom sam 2 dana odmarala  same punkcije, no sve se isplatilo  :Smile:  želim ti sreću sa ovim postupkom i da nam za 2 tjedna javis neku lijepu betu...

----------


## BigBlue

Cure, pokušam riješiti listu, pa molim *trudnice* da pogledaju popis iz listopada i, ako je na ovoj listi netko *čija je punkcija bila u studenom*, lijepo molim da se jave kako bi ih mogla prebaciti.

Hvala!

123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
Bab, Petrova, IVF (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI)
Bershka, CITO
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Evelyn73
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
Heli , Prag, IVF
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
Mare41, Prag Fertility Center
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Milasova8 ,Petrova, 1.ICSI – GEMINI 
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET) - GEMINI
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
Phipy, prirodni IVF
pipi73 (FET, Pronatal, nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1x IVF)
Rose,Prag, IVF( nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

----------


## ARIANM

> *ARIANM*, ja ću opet ponovoit da u ovm postupku sma imala užasnu virozu, od ET do bete skoro, grlobolja, kašalj suhi dva tjedna...ma koma, koliko sam kašljala da su me trbušni mišići užas bolili, mislila sam nema šanse da mrve ostanu...kad one se obje čvrsto uhvatile, izgleda ima kašalj dobro došao, imali dobru cirkulaciju u maternici...i iskreno se nadam da će i kod tebe tako završiti  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~da do Božića sve imate lijepe bete, srculenca...!!!


Mury sad si me utješila malo s ovim,grlo me ne boli više,ali tako nos jako curi i kišem za poludit,točno kako si rekla da me već trbušni mišići bole...

----------


## sanda1977

Ja sam imala 26.11.punkciju,a transfes 28.11.
A beta 14.12. Eto za listu

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja sam imala 26.11.punkciju,a transfer 28.11.
> A beta 14.12. Eto za listu


aaaa. to je za trudnice ili...?

----------


## bubekica

BB ja ti znam za richy da je imala punkciju 2.11. jer smo bile skupa. Jedva cekam listicu  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

> BB ja ti znam za richy da je imala punkciju 2.11. jer smo bile skupa. Jedva cekam listicu


Tnx  :Kiss: 

@sanda1977 - ok, shvatili smo, pišem te u trudnice  :Wink: 
ma tek sam na trudnicama, ali hvala ti puno što si se javila (da ne tražim)

----------


## Bab

BB, ja sam imala punkciju 08.11. a transfer 13.11. tak da me slobodno premjestiš u 11 mjesec.
U pon još moram izvadit jednu betu i onda krajem tjedna na prvi pregled. Nadam se da će bit sve ok i da ću se duuugooo zadržat na našoj listi.

----------


## LOTTOS

123beba hvala ti,
Evo javljam vam da sam jos uvijek koma, zvala doktora,veli da ako bude i nocas tako ujutro se vidimo, a i da se jos cujemo veceras, nadam se da da nije hiper

----------


## milasova8

BigBlue sorry sto sam ostavila neuredenu listu,jednostavno s moba nisam mogla nista..
Snaci ces se ti :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

> BigBlue sorry sto sam ostavila neuredenu listu,jednostavno s moba nisam mogla nista..
> Snaci ces se ti


Ma darling, sve OK, pa i nije niš strašno. A kaj si trebala možda iz bolnice to rješavati??? Kako da ne....
Samo se ti nama čuvaj i čuvaj bebuške  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Tnx 
> 
> @sanda1977 - ok, shvatili smo, pišem te u trudnice 
> ma tek sam na trudnicama, ali hvala ti puno što si se javila (da ne tražim)


hehehe,nećemo trčati pred rudo....polako...mada bi meni to bilo sasvim ugodno da se vidim na listi pod trudnice....danas mi je tek 4 dnt....pa.... :fige:  :Cekam:

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutro...kako još nitko nije ponudio kavicu evo ja kuham tursku,nesicu,capucino-vanilija ili čokolada, čaj s limunom i medom,vruća čokolada i fini keksići...

LOTTOS kako je jutros,jel išta bolje?

Evo ja još muku mučim s prehladom,pa me zanima ako koja zna dal ima možda neki čaj koji ne bi smjela piti jer sad pijem čaj na litre. Kako sam i nače veliki ljubitelj čaja ne pijem onaj iz filter vrečica nego iz kuće čaja u rinfuzi,tako da pijem zeleni s okusom mandarine/kokos,marzipan/orange,roibos čaj šljiva cimet,lipu,šipak...jel itko zna dal je to ok jer ga puno pijem po 2 litre na dan pa da ne bi štetilo...

----------


## Inesz

najbolje voda. ili 2-3 šalice čaja. je ne bih nikako 2 litre čaja, jer čajevi (crni, zeleni) sadrže teobromin i druge alkaloide, a biljni čajevi sadrže brojne fitospjeve od kojih neki u velikim količinama i nisu dobrodošli za organizam.

----------


## milasova8

ARIANM,hvala na kavi..ja cu se posluziti sa ovom iz aparata,druge nemam :Smile: 
Svima sretno u postupcima i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## J&D

Draga arianm, inesz ti je super rekla ja nebi nikako pila toliko cajA,  nacjedi si linuna u casu s vodom, to mozes i toplo i hladno piti, meni je doktorica rekla, nikakvo crno bobicasto voce u napitcima, borovnica, crni ribizl, aronija, sto mi je bilo i cudno, ali dobro ja slusam!

----------


## Inesz

milasice,
kako si, kako tvoja ekipa?  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

dobro jutro drage moje! ja  ću se  poslužiti kavom, jer za sad još uvijek ne znam svoje stanje, još tri dana, a šef  i legica me naganjaju da sutra pišam trakicu. Iskreno uopće nisam nestrpljiva što je jako čudno za mene.

----------


## ARIANM

Hvala vam na odgovoru,čaj mi nekako jako paše jer vodu ne volim nikako piti,mada znam da bi trebala,a i čaj mi zbog prehlade paše. Al trudit će se od danas bez čaja  :Smile:  ili bar smanjiti.

----------


## J&D

Arianm ja isto s vodom na Vi.....Probajnesto u obliku limunade meni bilo super....ne moras se odreci caja meni je preporucena kamilica, salica ujutro i salica navece!

----------


## LOTTOS

Bokic zenske, evo ja nakon neprospavane noci, danas malo bolje,jos uvjek boli ali se bar mogu sama dici iz kreveta i prosetat do wc-a normalno, jucer sam noge vukla po podu nisam mogla korak napravit, doktor (i danas smo se culi) mi rekao da i dalje mirujem i da se jos danas cujemo, da mi javi kad ce transfer,ovo mi je ful cudno tak cekat, jer smo do sad uvijek vracali drugi dan, jedva cekam da idem po svoje mrve, odlucili smo vratiti dvije, pa cemo vidjeti

----------


## ARIANM

Pa tako ću probat šalicu-dvije čaja a ostalo voda s limunom,jedino me malo strah toga jer imam niski tlak a limun još snižava...ma evo već imam osjećaj da sam luda,pazim na svaku sitnicu,ni sama više ne znam šta bi, a tek mi 5dnt....

----------


## milasova8

> milasice,
> kako si, kako tvoja ekipa?


Hvala na pitanju,dobro smo :Smile:  dolje cisto ko suza,nema ni smedarenja vise..
Moje bebice su izdrzale ono grozno krvarenje i sada sam uvjerena da se vidimo za kojih 7 mj. :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> meni je doktorica rekla, nikakvo crno bobicasto voce u napitcima, borovnica, crni ribizl, aronija, sto mi je bilo i cudno, ali dobro ja slusam!


Moje prvo povraćanje je bilo izazvano takvim prirodnim sokom, a kasnije i čajem od bobičastog voća. Očigledno nije slučajno  :Smile:  Sam organizam se bori protiv onoga što mu ne odgovara  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Pa valjda onda je da! Meni muz kupio sok od aronije 100 kn litra, taman taj dan kad smo saznali, tako da nisam ni probala.... A ja kao mislila, ja slabokrvna pa ce mi dobro doci.... I tako a dr veli ni slucajno! Pa eto... Kad si i ti imala problema ocito ima nesto u tome

----------


## 123beba

> Hvala na pitanju,dobro smo dolje cisto ko suza,nema ni smedarenja vise..
> Moje bebice su izdrzale ono grozno krvarenje i sada sam uvjerena da se vidimo za kojih 7 mj.


Draga moja to je tako lijepo! Hvala Bogu da je krvarenje i brljavljenje stalo i da su tvoje mrvice dobro! I naravno da ćete se družiti za 7 mjeseci! Uživaj (koliko je to moguće u bolnici)...

----------


## hope31

moze li mi netko pomoc ako zna,u utorak idem kod dr Hafnera na pregled pa ne znam gdje mu se nalazi ordinacija,sestra mi je objasnjavala al nisam iz zg pa sam ju tesko pohvatala...znam samo da je rekla da je na Savskoj cesti

----------


## snupi

hope kod njega privatno ili na svetom duhu

----------


## snupi

forum.roda.hr/threads/8410-Dr-Hafner

----------


## snupi

Znam da radi privatno u  Beti plus.

Tomislav Hafner, spec.ginekolog

Prim. mr. sc. Tomislav Hafner diplomirao je na Medicinskom fakultetu u Zagrebu. Ginekologijom se bavi od 1992. godine, a od 1999. je specijalist ginekologije i porodništva. Radi na Klinici za ginekologiju i porodništvo Kliničke Bolnice „Sveti Duh“ u Zagrebu, a od 2006. godine obnaša dužnost Voditelja odsjeka za antenatalnu skrb (patologija trudnoće). Poslijediplomski studij «Ultrasound in clinical medicine» je završio na Medicinskom fakultetu u Zagrebu, a 2001. je obranom rada promoviran u magistra medicinskih znanosti. Dio edukacije i znanstveno istraživačkog rada obavio je višestrukim boravkom u inozemstvu. U tromjesečnom boravku 1994. godine na poziv Prof. Carla Nimroda, na Klinici za ginekologiju u General Hospital of Ottawa, u Kanadi osim istraživanja upotrebe obojenog Dopplera u praćenju rane placentacije u primata, radio je i kao instruktor ultrazvučne dijagnostike obojenim Dopplerom kanadskim kolegama. Na poziv dr.sc. D. Jurkovića 1997. godine je u šestomjesečnom boravku na Kings College Hospital u Londonu sudjelovao u istraživanju suvremenih metoda dijagnostike i terapije ektopične trudnoće, evaluaciji tumora jajnika s pomoću mreža umjetne inteligencije, i metoda prenatalne dijagnostike i probira za aneuploidije prema školi Harris Birthright Center for Fetal Medicine, i Fetal Medicine Foundation u izravnom kontaktu s Prof. Kyprosom Nicolaidesom.

Uže, subspecijalističko, područje interesa dr. Hafnera je feto-maternalna medicina (fetalna medicina i opstetricija). U dijagnostici prenatalne ugroženosti ploda bavi se integriranom pristupu evaluacije fetalne hipoksije koji objedinjuje parametre rasta, biofizičkog profila, kompjuterizirane kardiotokografije i složene Dopplerske procjene uteroplacentne i fetalne arterijske i venske cirkulacije. Takvim pristupom značajno je unaprijeđen stupanj kvalitetnog perinatalnog preživljavanja ugroženih plodova. Tijekom godina intenzivnog rada na prenatalnoj dijagnostici fetalnih anomalija i aneuploidija osim podizanja standarda neinvazivnih ultrazvučnih modaliteta dijagnostike (B-.mod, obojeni Doppler, 3 i 4 dimenzionalni prikaz) pridonosi kvaliteti invazivnih dijagnostičkih postupaka u fetalnoj medicini (rana amniocenteza i kordocenteza), s posebnim naglaskom na najsuvremeniju tehniku biopsije korionskih resica (CVS) kao standardne pretrage u zadnjih nekoliko godina na Klinici za ginekologiju i porodništvo Kliničke bolnice „Sveti Duh“ u Zagrebu. Važan doprinos ima i u suvremenoj organizaciji rađaonice u kojoj pacijenti sudjeluju kao subjekti u procesu rađanja uz mogućnosti odabira stupnja obezboljenja poroda i stalnu dostupnost epiduralne anestezije kao najkvalitetnije metode, te uvođenje humanijih, takozvanih „komplementarnih“ metoda rađanja.  Promovira i sudjeluje u uvođenju minimalno invazivne tehnike carskog reza uz aktivni pristup brzom oporavku i ranom aktivnom majčinskom ulogom, tako da je broj postoperacijskih hospitalnih dana smanjen sa 8 na 3-4.

Dr Hafner u kontinuitetu sudjeluje u dodiplomskoj i poslijediplomskoj nastavi Medicinskog fakulteta Sveučilišta Zagrebu, i tečajevima I kategorije na Medicinskome fakultetu Sveučilišta u Zagrebu. Niz godina sudjeluje u edukaciji na području ginekološke ultrazvučne dijagnostike na poslijediplomskom studiju „Ultrazvuk u ginekologiji i porodništvu“ i u okviru poslijediplomskij tečajeva I. kategorije trajnog usavršavanja liječnika „Ultrazvuk u ginekologiji i opstetriciji“ i „Porodničke operacije“. Kao predavač sudjeluje na domaćim i inozemnim stručnim sastancima i kongresima, a autor je više poglavlja u domaćim i stranim knjigama o ginekologiji, te brojnih znanstvenih članaka koji se nakon objave u relevantnim međunarodnim časopisima se citiraju u međunarodnim indeksima znanstvenih publikacija. Član je nekoliko stručnih udruga u Hrvatskoj u kojima aktivno sudjeluje. Predsjednik je Društva za ultrazvuk u ginekologiji i perinatologiji pri Hrvatskom liječničkom zbor

----------


## hope31

> hope kod njega privatno ili na svetom 
> duhu


sada na pregled idem prvo privatno pa ce vidjet sto je s bebom i onda su mi rekli valjda biopsija kir resica na sv Duhu

----------


## snupi

i privatno je u Beti plus koliko znam.

----------


## snupi

Znači ideš u Betu plus?  Trebam li ti objesniti kako doći do tamo?

----------


## snupi

Ideš li  u Betu plus?  Trebam li ti objasniti kako doći do tamo?

----------


## hope31

snupi hvala na ovome :Smile:

----------


## hope31

ako mozes bar priblizno bila bih zahvalna da idem u Beta plus privatno kod njega

----------


## snupi

Okej... Pokušati ću.
U Zagreb uđi s autoputa kod Buzina (Na jug su skretanja za Veliku Goricu i Sisak , ne znam točno što piše na ulazu u Zagreb). To je ulica Savezne republike Njemačke. Vozi dok ne dođeš do avenije Dubrovnik i skreni lijevo prema velesajmu. Na raskršću gdje je velesajam i Avenue Mall skreni ponovno desno. Čini se kao da opet ideš na autoput. Cesta s dva kolnička traka će uskoro postati obična cesta.  Grad će se jako razrijediti (tu nije toliko izgrađeno). Na lijevoj strani je bijela zgrada i tu skreni . U prizemlju je kafić , na zgradi piše Novamed , Beta plus je na prvom katu. Ovo nije nužno najbliži i najbrži , ali je orijentacijski najbolji put.

Također , možeš ući u Zagreb po Slavonskoj aveniji. U tom slučaju , vozi ravno. Na velikoj petlji kod Folnegovićevog naselja idi ravno (poslije je na desnoj strani McDonalds) . Na velikom križanju pokraj Nacionalne knjižnice skreni lijevo (putokazi za velesajam) i pređi most preko Save. Pokraj velesajma i Avenue Molla , dalje kao i gore , vozi samo ravno dok ne vidiš zgradu.

----------


## hope31

hvala ti draga na informaciji puno,ali mislim da necemo ici autom vec vlakom,e sad sam ga bas zakomplicirala uffff

----------


## hope31

i sjetila sam se da je sestra rekla da idrm tramv. 4 i izlazim kod Cibone i dalje ne znam da me ubijes,

----------


## BigBlue

hope, jesi li ti sigurna da se radi o Betiplus, a ne o Poliklinici Supernova (Savska 38)??

----------


## snupi

e to  stvarno ne znam

----------


## hope31

> hope, jesi li ti sigurna da se radi o Betiplus, a 
> ne o Poliklinici Supernova (Savska 38)??


joj draga jeste Supernova je i rekla je Savska 38,al sad muz trazi na netu ma cemo naci,hvala puno

----------


## maca papucarica

> i sjetila sam se da je sestra rekla da idrm tramv. 4 i izlazim kod Cibone i dalje ne znam da me ubijes,


Draga, uzmi taxi. To ti u zg stvarno vise nije skupo, a ustedit ces si tonu zivaca.
Mislim na vas i nadam se dobrim vijestima  :fige:

----------


## hope31

> e to  stvarno ne znam


snupi oprosti molim te sto sam te ovako iscrpila al sva sam van sebe od kada su mi rekli da beba nije dobro...oprosti jos jednom i hvala na trudu

----------


## hope31

> Draga, uzmi taxi.
>  To ti u zg stvarno vise nije skupo, a ustedit ces si tonu zivaca.
> Mislim na vas i nadam se dobrim vijestima


hvala ti draga i nadam se da nece biti tako lose kako su rekli,mozda je taxi ipak najpametniji izbor...hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Nemas brige,  nisi bilo mi je drago da sam ti pomogla makar i krivo, nisam znala da postoji još jedna nova poliklinika u kojoj radi!

----------


## frka

nema kave  :Shock: ?
brzo kuham  :kuhar:  i usput svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> nema kave ?
> brzo kuham  i usput svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


može ja sam za kavicu  :Coffee:

----------


## ježić

frka, hvala na kavi. Baš mi treba danas  :Coffee: 
I ja šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što vam treba!

----------


## Runa

mmmmm..u zadnje vrijeme mi se baš i ne pije, ali danas vrlo rado. Hvala, frka  :Coffee:

----------


## Mury

> moze li mi netko pomoc ako zna,u utorak idem kod dr Hafnera na pregled pa ne znam gdje mu se nalazi ordinacija,sestra mi je objasnjavala al nisam iz zg pa sam ju tesko pohvatala...znam samo da je rekla da je na Savskoj cesti


Hope, ja sam prošli tjedan bila kod Hafnera u poliklinici BETA PLUS, to je u Novom Zagrebu, u sklopu klinike Novamed, Avenija Većeslava Holjevca 23, ako znaš gdje je Avenue mall u Novom Zagrebu, ideš samo ravno prema Velikoj Gorici, i vidit ćeš na lijevu stranu veliku zgradu NOVAMED.

Sretno!!!

PS, BB, meni punkcija bila 24.10., ET 26.10., beta 12.11.
Šaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## pirica

*hope* adresa ti je savska 38, poliklinika supernova
http://www.zagrebinfo.net/zagreb/opc...ika_super_nova

----------


## Bab

cure pliz pomagajte :Sad: 
danas vadila betu na 20 dnt i ona je samo 6233.
Čini mi se da je to puno premalo s obzirom da je na 13 dnt bila 905.
Izludit ću sad do pregleda...kaj mislite jel se imam čemu nadat?
 :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Runa

Bab, ali ja mislim da je ok. Jer u startu se dupla svakih dva dana, a onda svaka 3 i sporije. Ja mislim da se ne moraš brinuti.  :Love: 

Ja sam vadila betu samo 13. i 15. dan. Sad čekam da se negdje ubacim na uzv. Moja gin mi je rekla (tek nakon što sam potvrdila pozitivnu betu) da ona nije kompetentna voditi ivf trudnoću i nek idem u bolnicu gdje mislim roditi.  Sad to rješavam i nadam se da ću kroz tjedan dana obaviti prvi uzv jer lagano ludim i svašta mi se već mota po glavi.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima svima

----------


## pirica

> cure pliz pomagajte
> danas vadila betu na 20 dnt i ona je samo 6233.
> Čini mi se da je to puno premalo s obzirom da je na 13 dnt bila 905.
> Izludit ću sad do pregleda...kaj mislite jel se imam čemu nadat?


ja mislim da je to ok

*Vrijednost*  *HCG-a (**mIU/ml)*
 *očekivano vrijeme «dupliranja» u satima*

 < 1200
 48-72

 1200-6000
 72-96

 >6000
 >96

----------


## Inesz

> Moja gin mi je rekla (tek nakon što sam potvrdila pozitivnu betu) da ona nije kompetentna voditi ivf trudnoću i nek idem u bolnicu gdje mislim roditi.  
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~svima svima


Zašto nisi pitala koja to dodatna znanja i vještine trebaju ginekologu da bi bio kompetentan voditi ivf trudnoću? Po čemu se ta trudnoća razlikuje od trudnoća nakon spontanog začeća? Ta ginekologica u najmanu ruku kao da je pala sa Marsa!
Inače, u bolnicama se vode sam tudnoće sa visokim rizikom i obavljaju pregledi  za sve trudnice nakon 38 tt. To što je neka trudnoća rezultat medicinski potpomognute oplonje, ne znači da je odmah i visokorizična.
  Sretno Runa  ~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

> moze li mi netko pomoc ako zna,u utorak idem kod dr Hafnera na pregled pa ne znam gdje mu se nalazi ordinacija,sestra mi je objasnjavala al nisam iz zg pa sam ju tesko pohvatala...znam samo da je rekla da je na Savskoj cesti


Hope, ja nažalost ne znam u kojoj od poliklinika se nalazi dr, no ako idete u Beta Plus, kada izađete iz vlaka prođite kroz pothodnik importanne centra pa si tamo uzmite taksi. To će vas do poliklinike koštati cca 40 kn. Ako želite javnim prijavozom, možete sjesti u bus koji vozi za V. Goricu (268) i mislim da izlazite na 2. stanici nakon Avenue Malla, tj. na 5. stanici od samog početka. 

Nemojte nikako uzimati taxi ispred glavnog kolodvora jer ti taxisti tamo imaju nekakve drugačije cijene pa vam to baš i nije dobar potez. Ako pak idete u savsku, na GK uzmite taxi, ali nazovite ga jer vam onda dođe taxi sa standardnim cijenama. ja nekako uvijek uzmem Zagreb taxi (zovem 1777 - ako zovem sa moba naravno dodam 01) i ok su, nisu skupi i dođu brzo. Sretno!

----------


## hope31

> *hope* adresa ti je savska 38, poliklinika supernova
> 
> http://www.zagrebinfo.net/zagreb/opc...ika_super_nova


hvala pirice nasla sam sinoc sve na netu :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Hope, ja nažalost ne znam u kojoj od poliklinika se nalazi dr, no ako idete u Beta Plus, 
> kada izađete iz vlaka prođite kroz pothodnik importanne centra pa si tamo uzmite taksi. To će vas do poliklinike koštati cca 40 kn. Ako želite javnim prijavozom, možete sjesti u bus koji vozi za V. Goricu (268) i mislim da izlazite na 2. stanici nakon Avenue Malla, tj. na 5. stanici od samog početka. 
> 
> Nemojte nikako uzimati taxi ispred glavnog kolodvora jer ti taxisti tamo imaju nekakve drugačije cijene pa vam to baš i nije dobar potez. Ako pak idete u savsku, na GK uzmite taxi, ali nazovite ga jer vam onda dođe taxi sa standardnim cijenama. ja nekako uvijek uzmem Zagreb taxi (zovem 1777 - ako zovem sa moba naravno dodam 01) i ok su, nisu skupi i dođu brzo. Sretno!


hvala draga,bas smo sinoc pricali i mislim da je taxi najbolji izbor da se ne muvam previse jer mi je zlo i ovako,

----------


## mare41

cure, da nadopunim-sad svi taxiji u zg imaju iste cijene, bez obzira ko je vlasnik, pa i radio taxi

----------


## milivoj73

zar nije gl.kolodvor - savska 38 najbrže(7-8 minuta) i najjeftinije(10 kn) tramvaj br. 4 ispred kolodvora?

----------


## visibaba

*Bab*, cure su ti vec sve rekle. Nadam se da je ovaj put to to ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ! Sretno!!!!

----------


## Runa

> Zašto nisi pitala koja to dodatna znanja i vještine trebaju ginekologu da bi bio kompetentan voditi ivf trudnoću? Po čemu se ta trudnoća razlikuje od trudnoća nakon spontanog začeća? Ta ginekologica u najmanu ruku kao da je pala sa Marsa!
> Inače, u bolnicama se vode sam tudnoće sa visokim rizikom i obavljaju pregledi  za sve trudnice nakon 38 tt. To što je neka trudnoća rezultat medicinski potpomognute oplonje, ne znači da je odmah i visokorizična.
>   Sretno Runa  ~~~~~~~


Inesz, ja ti imam jedan problem, a to je da reagiram s vremenskim odmakom. Naprosto u datom trenutku kad me nešto šokira, ostanem bez teksta. Sve što si napisala stoji i ja to znam. Iskreno, ova žena me je primila za pacijenticu kad sam pobjegla od bivše gin nakon što mi nije htjela dati preporuku za bolovanje prije mjesec dana. Ova nova mi je  stvarno izišla u susret što se tiče svega (ostalog) i činilo mi se nezahvalno gunđati. 

Hvala ti, nadam se da ću to nekako riješti.

----------


## 2hope

Uh Runa tako i ja reagiram...ali reći IVF trudnoća da traži drugačiji način vođenja  :Cool: , ali razumijem i tvoj stav nakon svega...sretno s novim ginekologom  :Love:

----------


## Runa

Ma, hvala curke. Dale ste mi razmišljati...mislim, mislim, mislim da ću ja to obavljati privatno kod jedne super gin. koju sam posjećivala dok sam bila u onom praznom prostoru. Potrošit ću četvrtinu plaće, ali čini mi se da će to biti najbolje. uh

----------


## milasova8

Bab,no sikiriki..beta je ok :Smile:

----------


## mare41

runa, mozes otic privatno bilo kojem mpo dr, i nije tako strasno skupo ako je uzv jednom mjesecno

----------


## pirica

ja sutra na 12dnt radim betu (a i imendan mi je) i imam osjecaj da ce bit 8. put 0

----------


## žužy

*pirice* draga, :fige:  za sutra i najljepši imendanski poklon!

----------


## 123beba

> cure, da nadopunim-sad svi taxiji u zg imaju iste cijene, bez obzira ko je vlasnik, pa i radio taxi


tako sam i ja mislila dok se nisam jednom prilikom iznenadila kad sam sjela u taxi kod gk... cijena starta nije bila 9 već 16 kn i poprilično me koštao taj put do bolnice... Uglavnom, kasnije sam pritala taksistu i rekao je da imaju svi istu cijenu osim onih koji su parkirani kod GK i autobusnog kolodvora (oni kao niti nemaju onaj radio već prevoze samo putnike koji im dođu na tim lokacijama, ali su zato dosta skuplji).

----------


## s_iva

*Bab*, meni se beta čini skroz ok, cure su ti sve napisale. Iznad 1200 joj treba više od 48 sati za dupliranje!

*Pirice*, ~~~~~ da te osjećaj vara i da sutra javiš veliku betu!

Moja je jučer iznosila *510* na 14 dnt. Vidjet ćemo kako će se situacija razvijati...

*Hope*, najviše ~~~~~~~~~ šaljem tebi da sve bude dobro na pregledu!

----------


## Bab

hvala vam cure, zbilja ste divne.
Ja sam se evo upravo vratila sa uzv-a.
Vide se 2 gv, jedna je sa žv, a druga za sada prazna.
Dr pretpostavlja da je druga odustala pa je i beta zato tako rasla čudno.
Reko je da ne isključuje mogućnost da se za koji dan i u drugoj gv pojavi nešto, ali da misli da su šanse relativno male.
Tako da je nalaz za današnji dan tj 5+4 sasvim uredan.
Iskreno, lakše mi je sad jer sam se baš splašila.

Sad dan po dan dalje. U pon idem na novi pregled pa ćemo više znat.

Hope draga, tebi želim danas lijepe vijesti i probaj se smirit kolko ide.

Pirice, imenjakinjo...želim ti naaajljeeeepšiiii imendan ikada.

S-iva...da i kod tebe krene napokon kak bi i trebalo...i da sa smješkom na licu svima pokazuješ svoj trudnički trbuščić

Pusa svima drage moje

----------


## bubekica

*s_iva*  :Klap: 
*pirice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
*bab* lijepe vijesti! saljem kiss!

----------


## pirica

*Bab*  :Klap:

----------


## Roza

Bab, držim fige, nek bude sretan završetak  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

*Bab*, to sam i ja mislila da je jedna beba odustala, pa beta sporije raste, evo ti hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~za dalju urednu trudnoću i srčeko na sljedećem UZV!!!
*S_iva*, super beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za urednu trudnoću!!!
*Pirica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši imendan u životu!!!
I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Muma

*s_iva*, *Bab* bravo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BigBlue

Postam novu listu, pa bacite pogled i korigirajte ako nešto ne štima, a ja ću i dalje nadopunjavati postupcima ovih dana.

*Bab*, bravo za UZV!  :Kiss: 
*s_iva*, čestitam!  :Klap:  Stavila sam te na listu trudnica, pa pogledaj je li sve u redu.
Pirice, za prekrasan poklon sutra!

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!!!!  :Heart: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (10)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (7)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)  - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF- GEMINI
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (18) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Evelyn73, SD, IVF/ICSI
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
Mare41, PFC Prag
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Milasova8 ,Petrova, 1.ICSI - GEMINI 
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET) - GEMINI
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
Phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
pipi73, Pronatal Prag, FET, (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Rose, PFC, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

STUDENI (10)
anakob, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Bab, Petrova, IVF (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI)
Berishka, CITO, 1. IVF
Cassie, Pronatal Prag, IVF
Heli , PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1x IVF)
Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI
s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 7xAIH, 12xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
4.12.  Pirica, VG, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu, 6xIVF/ICSI)
5.12. Loly, CITO (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
5.12. Snupi, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
5.12. Strašna , VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 4xIVF/ICSI)
5.12. BubaSanja, SD, (nakon 3xAIH, 2xICSI)
5.12. Mare85, SD, 1.IVF ( nakon 2xAIH)
7.12  dino84, RI, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF)
10.10. ARIANM, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH; 2x IVF/ICSI)
12.12. medonija, VV, 1. IVF
14.12. sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI);


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~

Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Snekica, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 10xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
suzy.s, RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu); lana2401, MB, 1xIVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Bubamara87, RI, AIH ; Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 2xIVF ); Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu

LOST – bez daljnjih info o postupcima – cure, javite se!!! 
inada, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF);  marijakr, PFC Prag, IVF; keti10, Petrova, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); Mare O., Vinogradska, 1. IVF; polončica, Vg, 1. IVF/ICSI;  

 ON-GO  12. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH;
Anabanana, VV, IVF;
Črkica, Petrova, IVF;
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF);
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
kismet, PFC Prag; 
Mayica01, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI);
Muma, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH);
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
tonka1, VG, IVF(  nakon 1xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xAIH);
 xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

01/2013: Anemona (VV), Mary123 (Petrova); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) ; jejja, Ri, AIH ; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); bubaba (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH);  tikki ( IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1x sec. , 1xFET) ; bubaba, Petrova, IVF ,(nakon 3xAIH) ; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
03/2013: Kyra Ars (Mb); žužy (Petrova); libcaa; mativa (VV, IVF, nakon1xIVF)


Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, corinaII, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, Darkica, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, doanna, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivanica86, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Legal alien, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena,LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  mare77, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, Piki, pilek, pinny, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica,sirena 28,  Smarta, Sneki41, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## milasova8

Bab,kod mene sa 5+2 su se vidjele prazne GV,tjedan danna poslje su oba srceka kucala.
Zelim takav ishod i tebi.

Pirica~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu sutra
S_iva cestitam na divnoj beti :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

BigBlue,bravo za listu :Smile: 
Lijepo si ti to uredila

----------


## dino84

BB, mene možeš maknuti sa čekalica, vadila sam danas betu, pala je na 2. Tako da se ipak radilo o biokemijskoj. Najvjerojatnije ćemo u 1. mjesecu po naše pingvinčiće, vidjet ćemo što dr kaže. 

*s_iva i bab*, čestitam, prelijepo!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, javljam svoju betu - 327. 
Ne mogu vjerovati... Sva sam u čudu i u strahu...

----------


## hope31

s_iva~~~~~~~za lijepo duplanje
Bab~~~~~~~~ da vidis svoje srceko sto prije na uzv
pirice~~~~~~~~~za ogromnu beturinu

----------


## pirica

> Drage moje, javljam svoju betu - 327. 
> Ne mogu vjerovati... Sva sam u čudu i u strahu...


čestitam  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 

*dino84*  :Love:

----------


## BigBlue

dino  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan FET slijedeći mjesec

Kyra Ars  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bravo i sretno dalje!!!
Kako volim ovakve korekcije za listu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*BB* bbbravo za listu!  :Wink: 
*dino84*  :Love:  i puno puno srece s pingvinicima!
*Kyra Ars* vjeruj, vjeruj!  :Klap:   :Klap:  cestitam!

----------


## hope31

Kyra Ars bravo za betu~~~~ za lijepo duplanje
dino84 zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## LOTTOS

Helou zene, majke, kraljice
Ja stigla od doktora bila i na uzv i na transferu, jer me jos uvjek jako boli
Uglavnom, jajnik 4 puta uvecan i zato boli
Transfer vracene 3 mrvice iako za jednu kaze da nema sanse ali mu je bilo zao bacit, nego ju je vratio gdje mu je mjesto pa sta bude, tako da curke moje mogu ocekivati i trojke
Rekao mi betu vadit 18.12 nije li do malo dugo s obzirom da je 3 dnp

BigBlue molim te da me stavis na listu cekalica bete 18.12.2012

----------


## ARIANM

> *s_iva* 
> *pirice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!
> *bab* lijepe vijesti! saljem kiss!


Potpisujem!!!!!!!!!! 
A posebno za Piricu još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Kyra Ars  :Very Happy:  čestitam!!!!

Dino84 ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pingvinčiće!

LOTTOS za ogromnu betu!

----------


## BigBlue

> *BB* bbbravo za listu!


Tnx, i sad da još tebe smjestimo na trudničku listu u veljači...  :Wink: 




> BigBlue molim te da me stavis na listu cekalica bete 18.12.2012


Jesam!
A što se tiče kasnije ß, doktor(i) preferiraju ovako kasno kako bi izbjegli povišene bete za biokemijsku. Uvijek možeš i sama izvaditi ranije, ili pišnuti test (za svoj mir :Wink: ). Sretno!

----------


## sanda1977

BB super za listu... :Very Happy: 
penjem se ja polako....

----------


## Muma

*Kyra Ars*  :Very Happy: 
*dino84* žao mi je  :Love: 
*BigBlue* ja sam pikalica

----------


## sos15

BigBlue, ja sam još od petka pikalica, pa me možeš prebaciti na novo mjesto; dosta mi je bilo čekalica koječega :Laughing:

----------


## LOTTOS

BigBlue hvala, 
sve je lakse kad se vidis negdje, 
E sad cekanje dva tjedna al s vama je sve lakse i brze 
I jos nesto, dali je isto djelovanje utrica oralno i vaginalno, s obzirom da me sve boli radije bi ih pila

----------


## s_iva

> Drage moje, javljam svoju betu - 327. 
> Ne mogu vjerovati... Sva sam u čudu i u strahu...


čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Kyra Ars, bravo za prekrasnu brojčicu. :Smile: 
Sad navijamo za lijepo duplanje i najmirniju trudnoću.

----------


## J&D

Jace je djelovanje vaginalno i svakako se preporucuje ih stavljati, jedino se piju kod krvarenja ili bas pred pregled kod ginekologa, sto ne mora biti nuzno! Vecina toga ti pise i u uputama iz kutije, a i kad se piju imaju dosta jake nuspojave, npr. Ja imam jaku glavobolju i strasno sam pospana tj spavam ko mrtva, uglavnom nadrogirana totalno.... ako ti ih je problem gurati prstima, uzmi aplikator iz canesten vaginaleta, u njega stanu obadva utrica, tako da ih gurnes oba odjednom, dovoljno duboko, a aplikator je tanak! Uglavnom moja preporuka stavljanje, ako ti je bas problem, ja bi se posavjetovala sa doktorom..... Sretno

----------


## J&D

> BigBlue hvala, 
> sve je lakse kad se vidis negdje, 
> E sad cekanje dva tjedna al s vama je sve lakse i brze 
> I jos nesto, dali je isto djelovanje utrica oralno i vaginalno, s obzirom da me sve boli radije bi ih pila


Ovo gore se odnosilo na tvoj post draga!!  Samo sam nesto zeznula... A sta ces hormoni!!

----------


## LOTTOS

Hvala puno skuzila sam, a izdrzat cu,
He he he hormoni

----------


## Runa

Kyra Ars, juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Runa

Big Blue - lista je suuuper!  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Iva s čestitam na beti, želim ti mali smotuljak kroz 8 mjeseci  :Smile: 

Pirice sretno sutra, nek te iznenadi beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BB kao i uvijek  :Naklon:  za listu

----------


## frka

Bab, tak je i kod nas bilo - beta se nije pravilno uduplala i bile su 2 GV - jedna prazna, a druga moja ljepotica! vibram za isti scenarij ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kyra Ars, bravo!!!  :Very Happy:  A ti ono imaš termin u MB  :Smile: ?


s_iva, krasna beta  :Very Happy: 

LOTTOS, s obzirom na to da ti je to jedini jajnik, a toliko uvećan, miruj i ni ne pomišljaj na ponavljajuće kretnje (peglanje, usisavanje, plivanje...) da ne bi došlo do torzije... sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra!

BB, kako je dobro vidjeti te opet  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

Drage moje, uputite me kak se ječmenci nabacuju!  :Shock:  Imam listu....

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, hvala vam svima na čestitkama i lijepim željama  :Smile: 
Kako je to čudno, mislila sam da će me obuzet nenormalno veselje, a ono samo jedan strah zamijenio drugi. Nadam se da će se sve lijepo odvijati i da ću stvarno otkazati MB...

Bab, drago mi je da je sve u redu, sad si mirnija.

Svima puno poljubaca  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

Evo da se i ovdje javim. 12dpt test negativan.... Da ne čekam bez veze betu 7.12.sad sam vadila krv i večeras dobijem nalaze....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab čestitam i držim fige za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Bab, Kyra ars čestitam! Uživajte u trudnoći! Bab ja i dalje navijam za 2 srećice!
 Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!
Sandra1971 grlim!
Punkcija je prošla, čekamo četvrtak!

----------


## Mury

*Snekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za savšen tulum u labu!!! Čekamo lijepe vijesti!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

Evo, da se odjavim s odbrojavanja  :Sad:  
Svečano prijavljujem svoju betu - 0,2 - u stvari - nema je... idemo dalje, tek nam je treći put... 

Drage moje, želim Vam svima sve naj, naj....pikalicama, trudnicama, čekalicama.... sad kad sam Vas našla, ostajem ovdje bez obzira na sve!!!! Sve Vas grlim i ljubim i želi sve najbolje!!!

----------


## LOTTOS

Frka hvala ti, 
mirujem jer drugo ni nemogu, cuvam svoje mrve, ( kak mi je to cudno napisat, mrve, do sad je uvijek bila jedna)
 Nisam napisala da osim jaaaako povecanog jajnika imam i hematom neki, strah je sada nemogu vam ni reci koliki
Da nema vas ,uf,nemogu ni zamislit, vi ste cudo jedno  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## BigBlue

Snekice, sve znaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sandra, baš mi je žao  :Love:  Drži nam se i skupi snage za dalje! Samo ostani ovdje s nama; lijepo je podijeliti vesele vijesti, ali puno je važnije imati podršku kad su tužne! Imate li već neke planove?

Runa, nemam ti recept za jačmenac, a ako nam se nerviraš oko svoje ginićke, ona je valjda na to postala imuna  :Sad:  Nije vrijedno draga, sad ti je najbitnije ići dalje laganini - nikakav stres ti ne treba. BTW, reci da si pronašla privatnog reproduktivca koji je kompetentan brinuti se o tvojoj trudnoći i pitaj ju je li ti spremna davati recepte i/ili uputnice prema njegovom mišljenju (iskreno, kosa mi se digla kad sam pročitala šta ti je rekla, i baš mi nije jasno kako je završila specijalizaciju, a ne zna voditi trudnoću, s ili bez IVFa)

----------


## sanda1977

> Snekice, sve znaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Sandra, baš mi je žao  Drži nam se i skupi snage za dalje! Samo ostani ovdje s nama; lijepo je podijeliti vesele vijesti, ali puno je važnije imati podršku kad su tužne! Imate li već neke planove?
> 
> Runa, nemam ti recept za jačmenac, a ako nam se nerviraš oko svoje ginićke, ona je valjda na to postala imuna  Nije vrijedno draga, sad ti je najbitnije ići dalje laganini - nikakav stres ti ne treba. BTW, reci da si pronašla privatnog reproduktivca koji je kompetentan brinuti se o tvojoj trudnoći i pitaj ju je li ti spremna davati recepte i/ili uputnice prema njegovom mišljenju (iskreno, kosa mi se digla kad sam pročitala šta ti je rekla, i baš mi nije jasno kako je završila specijalizaciju, a ne zna voditi trudnoću, s ili bez IVFa)


potisujem sve  :Klap: 
ja sam sada došla od svoje....jako je susretljiva,rekla je sve što mi treba samo da se javim....ama baš sve....

----------


## tigrical

Imamo jednu inkognitušu s popišanim plusićem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za turbo betu!!!

----------


## željkica

sandra,žao mi je,skupi snage pa hrabro naprijed! i ja ću uskoro,možda nam 2013 bude dobitna!

----------


## Runa

Sanda1977, Big Blue slažem se s vama. Sad me više muči grlobolja, kašalj i temperatura. Pa stalno nešto.  :Sad: 

Sandra, bit će 4. sreća  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Bab,bravo za UZV :Klap: 
s_iva,Kyra ars čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sandra1971 šaljem jedan virtualni :Love:

----------


## Brunaa

> Drage moje, javljam svoju betu - 327. 
> Ne mogu vjerovati... Sva sam u čudu i u strahu...


Čudu i strahu nema mjesta, TI SI TRUDNA!  :Very Happy:  Sigurno si bila dobra djevojčica pa te tako Sv. Nikola tako nagradio  :Love: 




> Nadam se da će se sve lijepo odvijati i da ću stvarno otkazati MB...


Pa zar ti nisi već otkazala MB?  :Idea:

----------


## Sandra1971

Brunaa  :Very Happy:  Bab,bravo za UZV
s_iva,Kyra ars čestitam
LOTTOS - čuvaj se 
svima puno hvala....
BigBlue-vidjet ću što će mi dr.A na VV reći pa ću ići opet... do sad sam imala sreću,jer kad god mi je rekao da dođem,odmah sam išla u postupak,jer su nam oboma nalazi ok - valjda sam ipak prestara, al se na nalazima ne vidi  :Laughing:  za 2-3 mj.sigurno idem opet  :Grin:  da iskoristim ovo kaj imam pravo preko HZZO-a  :Grin:

----------


## hope31

drage moje drzite fige za sutra,sutra sam u zg kod dr Hafnera i mislim da ce ovo bit neprospavana noc,preznojila sam se vec sto puta..uzasno me strah al eto jos neka nada u meni postoji da ce moja bebica ipak bit dobro....pusa svima

----------


## Moe

Posebne ~~~~~~~ šaljem hope31 i Pirici za sutra! I sretan imendan!
Novim trudnicama čestitam i želim uspješne trudnoće do samog kraja.
Onima koje nisu uspjele - nemojte biti tužne, sljedeći postupak će biti dobitan!
Čekalice punkcija, transfera i beta - samo hrabro naprijed!  :Sing:

----------


## Sandra1971

> drage moje drzite fige za sutra,sutra sam u zg kod dr Hafnera i mislim da ce ovo bit neprospavana noc,preznojila sam se vec sto puta..uzasno me strah al eto jos neka nada u meni postoji da ce moja bebica ipak bit dobro....pusa svima



hope31 - sve će biti u redu, vjeruj u to  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Hope,draga danas mislim na tebe i tvoju bebicu,saljem vibrice da sve bude ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Curke nudim sve moguce napitke....s obzirom da ne spavam nikako ima i rožata i keksa domacih! Od napitaka kava...caj...cjedena naranca...ima i vode  :Wink:  pa navalite

----------


## s_iva

*J&D*, ja ću uzeti kavicu.

*Hope* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za pregled

----------


## Inesz

Hope~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

Hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tebe i tvoju bebicu

I sretan imendan svima Barbarama :Smile:

----------


## frka

:Very Happy:  za inkognito plusić!

Sandra  :Sad:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeći postupak!  :Love: 

Runa, dr ti je...ono...zrela za proć specijalizaciju nanovo  :Rolling Eyes:  ali čim u startu pokazuje takve uvrnute stavove, i bolje ti je da trudnoću vodiš drugdje.

pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hope, za tebe posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držite se  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

> Posebne ~~~~~~~ šaljem hope31 i Pirici za sutra! I sretan imendan!
> Novim trudnicama čestitam i želim uspješne trudnoće do samog kraja.
> Onima koje nisu uspjele - nemojte biti tužne, sljedeći postupak će biti dobitan!
> Čekalice punkcija, transfera i beta - samo hrabro naprijed!


Švercam se i potpisujem!!!!
I brzo hitam nešto poklopati i popiti kakao  :Smile: 
Držite mi se drage moje dame i neka nam danas samo lijepe vijesti preplave forum!

----------


## Loly

Hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok.
Ja izvadila krv, nalaz iza podne  :Cekam:

----------


## Snekica

loly ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

> za inkognito plusić!
> 
> Sandra  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sljedeći postupak! 
> 
> Runa, dr ti je...ono...zrela za proć specijalizaciju nanovo  ali čim u startu pokazuje takve uvrnute stavove, i bolje ti je da trudnoću vodiš drugdje.
> 
> pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> hope, za tebe posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držite se


svercam se i potpisujem

----------


## ARIANM

Hope~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pirice,Bab sretan imendan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Loly~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> Hope~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Pirice,Bab sretan imendan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Loly~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

Hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i nadam se da će sve biti u redu
Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti bude najljepši imendan!
bab sretan imendan!
 :Very Happy: za inkognito plusić
Sandra žao mi je :Love: , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sljedeći postupak bude uspješan
Loly~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Buba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta danas obraduje
svim ostalim suborcima/kama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## snupi

sretno svima. ja vam svoje vijesti još za sad ne budem rekla dok ne rješim betu u četvrtak!

----------


## Inesz

:Smile: 
ja  mislim da Snupi ima +

----------


## Mury

> Hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i nadam se da će sve biti u redu
> Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti bude najljepši imendan!
> bab sretan imendan!
> za inkognito plusić
> Sandra žao mi je, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sljedeći postupak bude uspješan
> Loly~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Buba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta danas obraduje
> svim ostalim suborcima/kama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba


Ovo je tko lijepo napisano da ću samo potpisati i dodati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima, malo kasnim, *J&D* ima li jos kavice? a rozate?
*LOTTOS* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu veliku betu 18.12.!




> Tnx, i sad da još tebe smjestimo na trudničku listu u veljači...


*BigBlue* prihvacam ponudu  :Smile: 
*sandra1971*  :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto skoriji novi postupak!
*snekica* i ovdje malo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!
*Loly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!
*pirica, Bab* sretan imendan uz najljepse zelje!
*snupi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Klap:  za inkognito plusek!
i posebno saljem puno puno pozitivne energije i drzim cvrsto fige za lijepe vijesti od nase *hope31*  :Heart:

----------


## BigBlue

> Hope ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i nadam se da će sve biti u redu
> Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti bude najljepši imendan!
> bab sretan imendan!
> za inkognito plusić
> Sandra žao mi je, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sljedeći postupak bude uspješan
> Loly~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Buba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta danas obraduje
> svim ostalim suborcima/kama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba


Uopće nisam kreativna danas, pa ću se zahvaliti Sonji na postu, prošvercati i *X*ati




> ja  mislim da Snupi ima +


Ima, ima  :Grin: 
Ajde Snupi na ß sutra, tako da stigneš ponoviti u petak  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Piškila trakicu jučer- ali pojavila se jako blijeda  roza crta.  Mislim da je još  bilo prerano ali cekat cemo  što ce teta beta reci  pa se onda budem veselila da li postoji plus ili ne.

----------


## snupi

Inesz  ti se pozlatile!

----------


## snupi

riječi ti se pozlatile!!!

----------


## Sonja29

snupi nećemo još poskočiti ali možemo vibrati za troznamenkastu betu  :Smile:

----------


## PetraP

žene moje jučer sam bila na folikulometriji i jednom riječju : buknula! ima ih koliko hoćeš, punkcija u četvrtak i pored svega lijevi jajnik se negdje sakrio iza maternice pa ce biti problema s njime ajojjjjjj već me boli !

----------


## innu

> Imamo jednu inkognitušu s popišanim plusićem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za turbo betu!!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad!!!
Čestitke trudnicama, :Love:  tužnicama, i svima vama ovdje još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Petra sve ćeš ti to izdržati, ne brini :Smile: 
 Gabrijela znam da vjerovatno nećeš vidjeti ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i nadam se najboljem! :Kiss:

----------


## sos15

Svim curama koje čekaju rezultate (koje god) puno sreće, a posebno mojoj azoo suborki Loly. Obraduj nas lijepom tetom betom.

Hope31, od srca se nadam da će tvoja mrvica biti dobro i da će današnji nalaz pokazati da je lažna uzbuna bila u pitanju.
Ja sam sutra na folikulometriji, pa ćemo vidjeti kako napredujem. Prva dva dana me je bolio desni jajnik (na kome je doktorica vidjela manje folikula), a naredna tri dana ništa, kao da nisam na stimulaciji. Je li to normalno? Očekivala sam neke simptome, a ono ništa :Confused:

----------


## pirica

12dnt beta 19
sve je jasno  :Sad: (

----------


## Sonja29

pirice niska je beta ali još ima nade
sos15 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

ne kužim ja te bete ništa....neke su dvoznamenkaste,a neke troznamenkaste....a na kraju valjaju i dvoznamenkaste???!!

----------


## sos15

Pirice, da se okrene na dobro!

Sonja, hvala draga, uvijek se nađeš da me ohrabriš! Samo se nadam da će terapija djelovati i da će sutra pokazati napredak.

----------


## Loly

Moja beta 0,8  :Sad: 
Na proljeće (ako ne i prije) u nove pobjede  :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

> Moja beta 0,8 
> Na proljeće (ako ne i prije) u nove pobjede


 :Taps:  žao mi je....

----------


## ARIANM

Loly  :Love: 

Pirice jesi li nosila nalaz gore??? ponavljaš betu?? nikad se ne zna,možda naraste!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Sandra* i *Loly* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nove pobjede!
*Pirice*, ja bih još jedanput izvadila betu, nikad ne znaš.
*Snupi*  :fige:  za veliku betu u četvrtak.

*Runa*, i ja danima imam grlobolju i kašljem bez prestanka. Ti uzimaš nešto osim čaja, meda, limuna?

Svima ostalima  :Kiss:  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god kome treba!

----------


## pirica

> Loly 
> 
> Pirice jesi li nosila nalaz gore??? ponavljaš betu?? nikad se ne zna,možda naraste!!!!!!!!!!


zvala sam ih, rekla mi je ne prekidat terapiju, ponovit za dva dana, ali ipak malo preniska

----------


## Sandra1971

> Moja beta 0,8 
> Na proljeće (ako ne i prije) u nove pobjede



Loly  :Love:  moja 0,2 al to nas neče obeshrabriti... proljeće je naše (ja u ožujku već dogovorila)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

> 12dnt beta 19
> sve je jasno (


pirice  :Love:  bit će nama slijedeći put objema troznamenkasta, ako tebi sad ne poraste, bez brige, ali ipak možda će s ponovljenim nalazom biti veća - za bolju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> zvala sam ih, rekla mi je ne prekidat terapiju, ponovit za dva dana, ali ipak malo preniska


ja mislim da će sve biti ok....možda se primio onaj maleni 4-stanični...pa mu treba malo da očelići  :fige:

----------


## pirica

> pirice  bit će nama slijedeći put objema troznamenkasta, ako tebi sad ne poraste, bez brige, ali ipak možda će s ponovljenim nalazom biti veća - za bolju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


a joj  :Shy kiss:  meni je ovo treca ovakva

----------


## LOTTOS

Curke bokic, ja danas malo bolje
 Loly, sandra1971 grlim vas i hrabro naprijed
Pirica i ja se nadam da ce za dva dana biti juhuhu troznamenkasta
I svima koje nesto cekamo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Barbare sretan imendan i neka ga pamtite po lijepom

----------


## Snekica

Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se sve na dobro okrene! 
tužnicama šaljem tužni  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

loly    :Sad:  

pirice   za dva dana  da nas  iznenadis   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sos15

Loly, draga, žao mi je. Nadala sam se da ćeš ti otvoriti niz azoo trudnica, ali biće bolje. Dobro je da imate zamrznut materijal za proljeće. :Love:

----------


## s_iva

> loly  
> 
> pirice za dva dana da nas iznenadis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X potpisujem

I čekamo *hope*.......................

----------


## Runa

Drage moje, puno ~~~~~~~~~~ svima!

*Kyra*, ne uzimam ništa za boleštinu. Najviše se gnjavim sa snižavanjem temperature, nije osobito visoka ( do 37.5),Stavljam obloge, pijem malo čaja, vodu s limunom. Baš mi je loše, a ne da mi se doktoru. Ionako sam tamo i pokupila vjerojatno nešto dok sam išla po doznake.
Nek ozdravimo čim prije. :fige:

----------


## hope31

evo drage moja uspjela malo napunit mob u vlaku da vam se mogu javiti,uglavnom moja bebica je potpuno u redu,danas smo 10+6  i veliki smo 47 mm,nema nikakvog higroma nuhalni nabor je 1,5 mm i moja ljubav mi je jako vrtila rukicama i nogicama...sta reci makon skoro zivcanog sloma moja bebica je jako dobro i ja sam presretna :Smile: 
hvala vam svima koje ste bile uz mene u ovpm teskom trenutku,divne ste i svima vam saljem puse...nisam uspjela propratit to cu kad dodjem kuci sada putujem svima vibram~~~~~~~~~ za sto je god potrebno a one koje su trenutno tuzne saljem im veliki zagrljaj i da budu uporne jer na kraju sve ce biti ok...pusa svima

----------


## bubekica

*hope31* znala sam da ce biti sve u redu - cula sam puno takvih prica. predivne predivne vijesti! uzivaj do kraja!  :Heart:

----------


## milasova8

Hope,divno :Smile: 
Stvarno mi je drago zbog vas,sada zelim da svaki dan uzvas u trudnoci bez tuznih vijesti

----------


## hope31

bubekica,milasova hvala vam puno i sto ste bile uz mene...pusa

----------


## luci07

hope, prekrasne vijesti! :Very Happy:  Jako mi je drago što je ipak sve ok.

----------


## hrki

hope,super vijesti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:    ,želim ti da od sada pa  nadalje uživaš u trudnoći :Wink:

----------


## hope31

hvala vam cure,diiiiivne ste :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

hope neizmjerno mi je drago da je nakraju ipak sve ok!

----------


## ARIANM

Hope ovo su prekrasne vijesti!!!!!!!!! Želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću do kraja i da od danas pa na dalje samo uživaš!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Hope*  :Very Happy:  za vasu zdravu bebicu i  :Naklon:  tebi sto si sve to hrabro izdrzala i dosla do zasluzeno lijepih vijesti!
Nazalost, ti si imala nesrecu biti jos jedna od zrtava prepametnih ginekologa koji misle da, ako imaju specijalizaciju i uzv, ih to automatski cini kompetentnim za mjerenje nuhalnog nabora...

----------


## 123beba

*Pirice*, držim fige da sve ispadne ok i da te ova ipak iznenadi! Drži se!

*Loly*, žao mi je... želim vam da skupite snage, krenete dalje i da idući postupak bude dobitni :Love: 
*
Hope31*, :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sada bih skakala od sreće da ne moram još ležati!!!!! Neopisivo mi je drago da je sve ok! Nadam se da si se bez problema snašla u Zg i da ćeš brzo stići kući da se zasluženo odmorite i ti i tvoj dragi i vaša mala hrabra bebica!

----------


## matahari

Upravo tako!





> *Hope*  za vasu zdravu bebicu i  tebi sto si sve to hrabro izdrzala i dosla do zasluzeno lijepih vijesti!
> Nazalost, ti si imala nesrecu biti jos jedna od zrtava prepametnih ginekologa koji misle da, ako imaju specijalizaciju i uzv, ih to automatski cini kompetentnim za mjerenje nuhalnog nabora...

----------


## hope31

Hvala vam drage moje na tolikoj podrsci to mi puno znaci,hvala Bogu ipak je sve u redu i jedva cekam da legnem u krevet da ovu noc prospavam u komadu jer ovih 5 dana je bilo prestrasno....

----------


## Snekica

hope  :Very Happy:

----------


## Runa

veselimo se, hope  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

Hope31 prekrasne vijesti!!!! Uživajte sad sa svojom bebicom!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*hope31* prekrasne vijesti!  :Very Happy:  Želim ti puno sreće dalje, nek mrva lijepo raste i veseli svaki tvoj idući dan, da ne bude više briga nego sve školski dok ne dođe na svijet!

----------


## libicaa

Ne pisem cesto, ali vas citam svaki dan... Hope predivne vijesti  :Smile:  bas sam iscekivala da se javis... Hvala Bogu na dobrim i kvalitetnim doktorima... Milasova drago mi je da je i kod tebe sad sve super i da nema vise krvarenja :Smile:  .... Svim tuznicama saljem veliki poljubac.... I naravno svima koje nas vesele svojim velikim betama saljem veliki zagrljaj... Puseeee

----------


## sos15

Bravo za hope i njenu bebicu! Sad  odmorite, zaslužeile ste to i ti i beba, a i muž. :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Hope draga  :Smile: 
Sretna sam što je sve u redu, naspavajte se i ti i bebica i od srca ti želim mirnu trudnoču  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## hope31

drage moja hvala vam svima koliko vas ima sto ste bile uz mene svo ovo vrijeme,napokon stigla kuci odmah tusiranje i spavanje...iscrpljena sam psihicki al sad je to iza pa se necu vracat...sve imate veliki poljubac od mene :Smile:

----------


## coolerica

bravooo bebice od hope31!!!! sad do puberteta poštedi mamu tolikih šokova!!

----------


## rozalija

hope  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za malu bebicu, tako mi je drago da je sve ok.
Sada se lijepo opusti i uživaj u trudnoći. Vjerujem da ti protekli dani nisu bili laki i hvala Bogu da je s bebicom sve ok. :Very Happy:

----------


## frka

hvala Bogu, hope! bilo je već slučajeva, kako maca kaže, prepametnih ginova koji se petljaju u stvari u koje se ne razumiju... odmori se i uživaj! i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ostatak trudnoće prođe za 5!

----------


## tetadoktor

> hvala Bogu, hope! bilo je već slučajeva, kako maca kaže, prepametnih ginova koji se petljaju u stvari u koje se ne razumiju... odmori se i uživaj! i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ostatak trudnoće prođe za 5!


ja ću opet Xati frku!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> hvala Bogu, hope! bilo je već slučajeva, kako maca kaže, prepametnih ginova koji se petljaju u stvari u koje se ne razumiju... odmori se i uživaj! i još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ostatak trudnoće prođe za 5!


da i ja "dignem" frku

a naravno jutro, kava, banana, šetnja, pranje suđa, šoping, ispravljanje testova,poso
svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lasta

Hvala lina evo ja cu pranje suđa...

Hope moja prijateljica je prolazila isto....i naravno sa bebom je sve ok ..... sve je to sada iza vas  :Heart: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve ostale kojima treba i ne treba

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro !

S obzirom da mi se bliži postupak odlučila sam se pridružiti vama, naravno ako me primate. Pratim Vas već neko vrijeme, ali se nisam javljala jer je to sve bilo daleko još.

----------


## ježić

Bravo hope!  :Very Happy: 
Sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za miran ostatak trudnoće!

----------


## hope31

jutro cure,hvala vam svima,napokon sam spavala citavu noc bez znojenja....i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za sto god treba,najvise tuznicama saljem veliki zagrljaj i dobitni slijedeci postupak

----------


## Mury

*Hope31*, prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy: ...sada samo uživancija i no sikiriki!!! Eto što glupi ginekolozi mogu napraviti, koliko stresa izazvati, zbilja trebamo paziti kome se povjeravamo na UZV!!!
*Pirice*, da nas sutra tvoja beta ugodno iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Loly*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> evo drage moja uspjela malo napunit mob u vlaku da vam se mogu javiti,uglavnom moja bebica je potpuno u redu,danas smo 10+6  i veliki smo 47 mm,nema nikakvog higroma nuhalni nabor je 1,5 mm i moja ljubav mi je jako vrtila rukicama i nogicama...sta reci makon skoro zivcanog sloma moja bebica je jako dobro i ja sam presretna
> hvala vam svima koje ste bile uz mene u ovpm teskom trenutku,divne ste i svima vam saljem puse...nisam uspjela propratit to cu kad dodjem kuci sada putujem svima vibram~~~~~~~~~ za sto je god potrebno a one koje su trenutno tuzne saljem im veliki zagrljaj i da budu uporne jer na kraju sve ce biti ok...pusa svima


presretna sam što je sve prošlo ok i da je sve u redu  :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

> *Hope31*, prekrasne vijesti ...sada samo
>  uživancija i no sikiriki!!! Eto što glupi ginekolozi mogu napraviti, koliko stresa izazvati, zbilja trebamo paziti kome se povjeravamo na UZV!!!
> *Pirice*, da nas sutra tvoja beta ugodno iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
> *Loly*, žao mi je


Hvala Mury :Smile: i ja tebi naravno zelim mirnu trudnocu do kraja da na svijet doneses dva mala smotuljka :Smile: i sada mi je totalno glupo kako da ja sad odem ponovno kod nje nakon toga,ja cu privatno ic kod gin a kod nje moram zbog bolovanja...

----------


## hope31

> presretna sam što je sve prošlo ok i da je sve u redu


hvala sanda :Smile: ,i ja tebi zelim za koji dan da nas iznenadis sa svojom betom :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

hope nisam popratila cijelu priču ali drago mi je da je bebe OK
Svim čekalicama puno~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

Bravo hope!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala sanda,i ja tebi zelim za koji dan da nas iznenadis sa svojom betom


a jooj bilo bi presavršeno da mi sada uspije s obzirom da sam tek došla do faze-napokon oplođene js...stvarno bi bilo prejednostavno....vidjet ćemo....čekam,pa šta bude-bit će....
neka je tvoja bebica zdrava-to je najbitnije i da budeš vesela  :mama:

----------


## Mare 85

Jel itko imao ovu situaciju?
Sinoć pozitivan jutros negativan test?

----------


## mare41

hope, divne vijesti!

----------


## ARIANM

> Jel itko imao ovu situaciju?
> Sinoć pozitivan jutros negativan test?


Jesi primala bostere??? ili je različite osjetljivosti test?

----------


## matahari

Testovi su rijetko kad lažno pozitivni. Ja bih vjerovala ovom od sinoć, a za svaki slučaj skoknula u ljekarnu po još jedan da se uvjerim. Naravno, pod uvjetom da nisi primila booster čiji su se ostatci pokazali na sinoćnjem testu. Sretno!




> Jel itko imao ovu situaciju?
> Sinoć pozitivan jutros negativan test?

----------


## Konfuzija

> Jel itko imao ovu situaciju?
> Sinoć pozitivan jutros negativan test?


Ajoj. Radi li se o istom testu? Možda imaju različitu osjetljivost?

----------


## Mare 85

nisam primila bostere, drugi dan od transfera sam primila decapeptyl.
testovi su identični.

----------


## pirica

> Jel itko imao ovu situaciju?
> Sinoć pozitivan jutros negativan test?


jesam ja, biokemijska bila

----------


## Mare 85

a to što test nikada nije lažno pozitivan me ne tješi, jer meni se uvijek događaju tako nevjerovatno glupe stvari!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> evo drage moja uspjela malo napunit mob u vlaku da vam se mogu javiti,uglavnom moja bebica je potpuno u redu,danas smo 10+6 i veliki smo 47 mm,nema nikakvog higroma nuhalni nabor je 1,5 mm i moja ljubav mi je jako vrtila rukicama i nogicama...sta reci makon skoro zivcanog sloma moja bebica je jako dobro i ja sam presretna
> hvala vam svima koje ste bile uz mene u ovpm teskom trenutku,divne ste i svima vam saljem puse...nisam uspjela propratit to cu kad dodjem kuci sada putujem svima vibram~~~~~~~~~ za sto je god potrebno a one koje su trenutno tuzne saljem im veliki zagrljaj i da budu uporne jer na kraju sve ce biti ok...pusa svima


nekako sam  znala  da ce  bit sve  dobro,  dr. grijese, hdB   sve je u redu  
uzivaj   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jel itko imao ovu situaciju?
> Sinoć pozitivan jutros negativan test?


ja  nazalost, od  brevactida   ,  ako  ti  nisi primala inekcije  onda  je druga prica

----------


## Konfuzija

*Mare 85*, izvadi betu pa ćeš znati.

----------


## lola32

Mare ja sam imala takvu situaciju, dan prije pozitivan, sutra 2 negativna i taj isti dan beta preko 300!

----------


## Mare 85

Lola hvala ti draga moja, eto polažem zadnje nade u tvoju priču!!! 
Betu mogu vaditi tek sutra, danas mi doktor ne radi.

----------


## hope31

> a jooj bilo bi presavršeno da mi sada uspije
>  s obzirom da sam tek došla do faze-napokon oplođene js...stvarno bi bilo prejednostavno....vidjet ćemo....čekam,pa šta bude-bit će....
> neka je tvoja bebica zdrava-to je najbitnije i da budeš vesela


pa vidis nisi mislila ni da ce bit oplodjena js i to dobar embrij,vjerujem da je ovaj postupak dobitni i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Mare 85~~~~~~~~ da nam sutra javis lijepe vijesti

----------


## sanda1977

> pa vidis nisi mislila ni da ce bit oplodjena js i to dobar embrij,vjerujem da je ovaj postupak dobitni i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu


hvala ti puno  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Lola hvala ti draga moja, eto polažem zadnje nade u tvoju priču!!! 
> Betu mogu vaditi tek sutra, danas mi doktor ne radi.


mare,mare lipa mare za ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

moja beta 14 dan 25,43. ne znam koji su parametri samo  mi je frendica iz bolnice javila stanje iz bolnice. nalaz je  poslije dva.

----------


## Mare 85

snupi beta je pozitivna, ali niska.. Sigurno je bila kasno implantacija. Morat ćeš ju ponoviti nakon 2 dana da vidiš dal se pravilno dupla, sretno!

----------


## beilana

Pirica, kad ocekujemo tvoju drugu betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## PetraP

snupi nadamo se pravilnom duplanju

----------


## hope31

snupi da se beta lijepo podupla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

nekak mi se to cini malo a malo krvaruckam

----------


## snupi

hvala curke

----------


## pirica

> Pirica, kad ocekujemo tvoju drugu betu? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


a sutra
*snupi*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ti ko i ja

----------


## snupi

pirice koliko je bilo tvoje prvo stanje?

----------


## pirica

> pirice koliko je bilo tvoje prvo stanje?


12dnt i beta 19

----------


## snupi

a  kaj su ti rekli u labu da li je to ok ili ne? jer ja idem po nalaz poslije dva. Od koliko smatraju da je pozitivno?

----------


## pirica

> a  kaj su ti rekli u labu da li je to ok ili ne? jer ja idem po nalaz poslije dva. Od koliko smatraju da je pozitivno?


nije to ok, je pozitivna, ali jako niska i vjerovatno biokemijska trudnoća

----------


## Runa

*snupi* naša, nek se beta dupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

hope ~~~~~ za mirnu trudnoću do kraja.
Pirica, snupi ~~~~~~~~~ da vas druga beta ipak iznenadi
mare za betu sutra ~~~~~~
tužnicama šaljem veliki virtualni  :Love: 

Meni je danas, na 11+1 moja bebica mahala i od tada cmoljim stalno, dobili smo i trudničku knjižicu što želim uskoro svim dragim trudilicama  :Heart:

----------


## plavo oko

pozdrav svima, konačno se dočepala kompa
da poimence ne nabrajam
svim tužnicama zagrljaj
svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad
svim trudnicama iskrene čestitke od srca, nek vam trudnoće budu školske
i ako sam kog zaboravila šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,pa se poslužite

big blue, molim te skini me s liste trudnica za 7mj, moja sara gabrijela 30.11. nakon 23.5 sata trudova se rodila i postala anđeo,u 22tt, te me stavi u čekalice za 5mj 2013.g.

----------


## mare41

draga plavo oko, grlim te jako!!!!!!!!

----------


## Runa

plavo oko - respect

----------


## mare41

anddu :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## rozalija

plavooko žao mi je draga.Grlim jako

----------


## ARIANM

Plavo oko  :Love: 
Snupi,Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplu betu!!!! 
Anddu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kadauna

plavo oko  :Love:  sad dušu i tijelo odmori, da peti mjesec dočekaš s puno snage za novu nadu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

Plavo oko  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

*plavo oko* :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> pozdrav svima, konačno se dočepala kompa
> da poimence ne nabrajam
> svim tužnicama zagrljaj
> svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad
> svim trudnicama iskrene čestitke od srca, nek vam trudnoće budu školske
> i ako sam kog zaboravila šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,pa se poslužite
> 
> big blue, molim te skini me s liste trudnica za 7mj, moja sara gabrijela 30.11. nakon 23.5 sata trudova se rodila i postala anđeo,u 22tt, te me stavi u čekalice za 5mj 2013.g.


i ovdje te grlim  :Love:

----------


## Mare 85

> Plavo oko 
> Snupi,Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplu betu!!!! 
> Anddu


Potpisujem i šaljem veliku Pusu svima!

----------


## tetadoktor

plavo oko bravo na hrabrosti i sretno dalje  :Naklon: 

pirice, snupi da se bete ipak dobro poduplaju

anndu  :Zaljubljen: 

svima ostalima  :Kiss: , pogotovo mare41

----------


## Snekica

> plavo oko bravo na hrabrosti i sretno dalje 
> 
> pirice, snupi da se bete ipak dobro poduplaju
> 
> anndu 
> 
> svima ostalima , pogotovo mare41


šlepam se pa xam!  :Razz:

----------


## tigrical

plavo oko :Love:

----------


## J&D

I ovdje ti plavo oko zelim puno snage za dalje!!!!

----------


## žužy

*mare85,snupi,pirice* milijun ~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivan ishod!
*plavo oko*,grlim jako :Love: 
*hope31*,velika pusa bebolincu :Zaljubljen: 
*anndu*,čestitam na trudničkoj knj.,samo ti cmolji(i ja bi vrlo rado :Very Happy: )
*sanda1977*~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hope, divne vijesti!
Snupi, želim ti pravilno duplanje!
Plavo oko  :Love: 

Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Moja se beta danas pravilno uduplala, sad se malo lakše diše...

----------


## milasova8

Evo mene sa UZV-a.. Jednoj bebi stalo srce,druga savrsena..
Imam hematom koji se nalazi pored zdrave bebice..
Strah me za nju..
Molila bi iskustva..jel ima sanse da mi ova zdrava ostane?

----------


## hope31

milasova koliki je hematom?

----------


## Ginger

*hope * jupiiiiiiiii
nadam se da ćete od sada na dalje samo uživati

*pirica, snupi* ja ću ipak poslati malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ možda se ipak okrene na dobro

*anddu 

plavo oko*  :Love:  drži se i nadam se da će rane s vremenom zacijeliti

*milasova* ja sam u obje trudnoće imala hematom i strogo mirovala, i obje curke su tu  :Smile: 
naravno da postoji šansa da će sve biti ok, ma mora
bitno je mirovati, a bitno je i koliki je hematom.... s vremenom je beba sve veća, a hematom sve manji i samim time je manja opasnost za bebu
evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i žao mi je zbog druge  bebice

*mare41* jeste se vi pobrojali?

pusa i vibre svima

----------


## hope31

> Hope, divne vijesti!
> 
> Snupi, želim ti pravilno duplanje!
> Plavo oko 
> 
> Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Moja se beta danas pravilno uduplala, sad se malo lakše diše...


draga cestitam na beti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~da dalje sve bude skolski

----------


## milasova8

Joj,ne znam koliki je..nije mi zapisao a ja nisam.pitala jer sam bila zabezeknuta kad mi je rekao da je drugoj bebi srce stalo..
Pitat cu ga sutra na viziti..
Molit cu se Bogu da druga bebica ostana do kraja

----------


## snupi

curke koliko bi moja beta trebala narasti(cirka) da bi se moglo reci da je ok? Curka mi krv, ne bole jajnici nego me jako boli trbuh.

----------


## Kadauna

*milasova,* molit ćemo s tobom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i iskreno ja uopće ne sumnjam da se ova druga bebica nastavi normalno razvijati. Rozalija će ti se javiti, ona je isto imala hematom...........

----------


## Sandra1971

> Hope, divne vijesti!
> Snupi, želim ti pravilno duplanje!
> Plavo oko 
> 
> Svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Moja se beta danas pravilno uduplala, sad se malo lakše diše...


Čestitam na beti  :Naklon:  sad polako i uživaj u prekrasnoj trudnoći  :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

> Joj,ne znam koliki je..nije mi zapisao a ja 
> nisam.pitala jer sam bila zabezeknuta kad mi je rekao da je drugoj bebi srce stalo..
> Pitat cu ga sutra na viziti..
> Molit cu se Bogu da druga bebica ostana do kraja


ja isto imam hematom ali sto je bebica veca on je sve manji,opusti se ne misli na njega bit ce sve ok s bebicom i jako mi je zao za jedno kuckajuce :Sad: pusa i bit ce sve ok..

----------


## hope31

plavo oko :Sad:  :Sad:  
anddu bravo i uzivaj u trudnoci :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

> Joj,ne znam koliki je..nije mi zapisao a ja nisam.pitala jer sam bila zabezeknuta kad mi je rekao da je drugoj bebi srce stalo..
> Pitat cu ga sutra na viziti..
> Molit cu se Bogu da druga bebica ostana do kraja


milasova8  samo odmaraj, sve će biti u redu-vidjet ćeš

----------


## Inesz

snupi,
u početkku beta vrijednosti se duplaju svako 48-73 sata. 

tvoja je beta jako niska za 14 dnt.  :Sad: 

ponovi za dva dana.

----------


## hope31

snupi,pirice~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## snupi

*Milasova*- vjerujemo duboko  da ce sve biti ok.
*hope*- drago mi je da je nakraju sve dobro proslo.
*plavo oko-
pirica* - da su na bete do neba u petak.

svima koje sam zaboravila velika pusa i velike bete!

----------


## snupi

hvala inesz!!

----------


## Mury

*Plavo oko*  :Love: 
*Milasova8*, žao mi je za drugo srčeko, ali evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da druga beba pobjedi zločesti hematom, samo miruj!!!
*Snupi*, *Pirica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vas bete ipak na kraju ugodno iznenade!!!
*Anddu*, bravo za malu vrckavu bebicu  :Very Happy: , samo uživaj draga!!!
I svima ostalim šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudničku prašinu!!!

----------


## hope31

milasova bit će sve ok sa bebicom samo miruj, mislim na tebe

----------


## milasova8

Evo hematom je 12x12 mm, a zdravi plod je 15 mm..
Hvala vam svima

----------


## hope31

> Evo hematom je 12x12 mm, a zdravi plod je 15 mm..
> Hvala vam svima


Draga ne brini samo miruj on je manji od ploda i neće naštetit tvojoj bebici

----------


## Inesz

cure, evo svima ~~~~~~~
neka sve bude u najboljem redu!  :Smile: 

a  evo i malo biologije (za naše forumašica, a vidim da  ni doktorima ne bi škodio podsjetnik na preciznu terminologiju):

-završetkom 11 tt završava embrionalni razvoj. do kraja 11 tt govorimo o embriju (zametku), a  nakon 11 tt govorimo o fetusu (plodu).

-evo za primjer: ako je amenoreja 7 ili 8 tjedana (7 tt, 8tt)tada ne možemo pisati plod već zametak
 :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Ma krivo sam napisala,i dr.je rekao embrij..
Ne mogu sad o tome razmisljat

----------


## milasova8

Inesz,nemoj zamjeriti..dr.je rekao embrij i znam razliku..ali u zurbi sam napisala plod..
Nemogu i o tome razmisljat

----------


## Inesz

sorry, ja sam mislila da je dr napisao plod.
ali nema veze, nije zgorega ponoviti gradivo. jer biologija je važna....
 :Smile:

----------


## J&D

> Evo hematom je 12x12 mm, a zdravi plod je 15 mm..
> Hvala vam svima


Draga i ja sam imala hematom do nedugo, iscurio je....bio je malo manji od ploda.... Ali je laganini curkalo, medutim samo mi je bilo dozvoljeno na wc ici i nista drugo!!! Jela u krevetu... Od terapije sam odmah dobila normabel i 2 puta sumeci magnezi...ali to je iz razloga sto mi je curila krv.... Svakako magnezi pocni pit preventivno.... Za drugo se posavjetuj sa drom! Na proslom ultrazvuku ga vise nije bilo... A bio je tocno mom misu iznad glave... Tako da ce sve biti ok ali miruj i miruj....ni makac

----------


## plavo oko

milasova8.. žao mi je za drugo srćeko... ja sam dobila hematom u 8tt,i stanovao je kod mene 12tj,tak dugo dok plodova voda nije iscurila, jedni doktori su rekli da je od hematoma p.v.iscurila, drugi su nagađali koje kakve priče i pričice, u međuvremenu sam završila 5x na hitnoj zbog hematoma, od kojeg sam bila hospitalizirana 2x,naravno, pila sam utriće do 16tt, a onda duphastone,i mirovala cijelo vrijeme, hematom je stalno varirao veličinom,od malog do velikog,bez obzira kaj se stalno drenirao,on je bio retroplacentarni,iznad cerviksa, kako se on pojavio, mnogo sam istraćivala, koliko mi mob dopuštao, i ima puno više trudnoća sa sretnim ishodom, MIRUJ,MIRUJ,MIRUJ,nek ti je relacija wc-krevet,tak je bilo i kod mene, al na žalost, znate ishod.....sad čekam nalaz iz patologije, kad ću znat više, dočepat ću se nekako kompa i javit vam.... drži se i budi jaka...šaljem ti malo svoje snage i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ milion za kuckajuće srćeko

----------


## milasova8

Plavo oko,popratila sam te na drugoj temi..tako mi jwe zao zbog svega sto se dogofilo..nisam znala da si inala hematom
Ma uzas..nadam se da ipak bude ok kod mene i da ce bebica prezivjeti.

----------


## plavo oko

milasova8, ne želim te plašiti, ja sam samo ti ispričala svoju priču,moja nije sretna, al jako puno,puno ih ima sretnih.......

----------


## milasova8

Naravno,ima svakakvih ishoda..nazalost,ti si.imala negativan..
Na sve sam spremna,ja cu napravit sta je u mojoj moci i to je to..Mirovanje i nemam sta drugo..

----------


## plavo oko

ja, još jednom moram reč hvala, svima, kaj ste uz mene, na vašim toplim riječima, život ide dalje, prebrodit ćemo, a uz vas nisam sama, iako preko moba ne mogu pisat, pratim svaku od vas redovito, plačem,radujem se sa vama, grlim, ljubim vas sve

----------


## sanda1977

> Plavo oko,popratila sam te na drugoj temi..tako mi jwe zao zbog svega sto se dogofilo..nisam znala da si inala hematom
> Ma uzas..nadam se da ipak bude ok kod mene i da ce bebica prezivjeti.


draga moja.... :Love:

----------


## s_iva

Plavo oko, grlim te jako.
Milasova, nadam se da ce sa drugom bebom sve biti u redu.
Kyra, super za betu! Moja je danas na 17dnt 1470.
Snupi i Pirice, vibram da beta naraste.
Hope, prekrasne vijesti, ne moze bolje!

----------


## bubekica

Milasova, saljem ti puno zagrljaja i pozitivne energije da ti da snage da kroz ovo sto ti se dogadja prodjes sto mirnije. Jako mi je zao za bebicu... Puno pusa!
Plavo oko saljem puno puno vibrica za svibanj!!!!! Neka ti ova nesreca da veliku snagu za daljnju borbu  :Kiss: 
Kyra, s_iva  :Klap:  za bete!!!!!
Sos15 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sarajevo!!!!
Posebna pusa za mare41!
Snupi, pirica ~~~~~~~~ za iznenadjenje!!!!
Ako sam nekog zaboravila, nemojte zamjerit, pisem s moba - pa evo jos malo kolektivnih altgr+1!!!!

----------


## sos15

Bubekica, hvala puno. Ja sam skoro došla iz Sarajeva i vidim da se danas svašta izdešavalo na našem forumu. Doktor je zadovoljan, kaže da ima preko 10 folikula preko 10mm i da je endometrijum 6mm. Šta mislite, je li to stvarno ok?

Plavo oko, žao mi je, da skupiš snage za dalje.
Milasova, ažo m je zbog jedne bebice, ali od srca želim da druga pobijedi hematom i pridruži se mami za 8 mjeseci (nadam se da nisam fulala mjesece),
Snupi i pirice, da se bete poduplaju i da javite dobre vijesti.
Kyra, s_iva  bravo za bete!

----------


## hope31

s_iva bravo za betu :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> s_iva bravo za betu


švercam se

----------


## tikki

Milasova, zao mi je sto je jedno srceko stalo i saljem puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~ da docekas drugu bebicu! 
Plavo oko  :Love:  nadam se da ce ti svibanj donjeti sreću!
S_iva ikyra bravo za bete! Čestitam!
A čekalicama posebne ~~~~~~~~~ za velike pravilnoduplajuće bete!

----------


## Runa

milasova, sad tek vidim. žao mi je za jedno  :Heart: 
Druga bebica će bit dobro  :Love:

----------


## 123beba

> Milasova, saljem ti puno zagrljaja i pozitivne energije da ti da snage da kroz ovo sto ti se dogadja prodjes sto mirnije. Jako mi je zao za bebicu... Puno pusa!
> Plavo oko saljem puno puno vibrica za svibanj!!!!! Neka ti ova nesreca da veliku snagu za daljnju borbu 
> Kyra, s_iva  za bete!!!!!
> Sos15 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sarajevo!!!!
> Posebna pusa za mare41!
> Snupi, pirica ~~~~~~~~ za iznenadjenje!!!!


tako je lijepo sročeno da ću ja samo staviti veliki X!

----------


## Argente

Koja akcija ovdje...čestitam svim vlasnicama dobrih vijesti, uživajte!
Negativke  :Love: 
Biokemičarke ~~~~~~~~~~ da vam bete postanu prave!
Plavo oko, ti si stvarno hrabra žena. Želim ti svu sreću na proljeće.
milasova8, jako mi je žao za jedno srce  :Sad:  i vjerujem da je to kraj svemu lošemu u ovoj trudnoći.
...i točim jednu forumsku rakijicu za svih:  :pivo:

----------


## Moe

> Koja akcija ovdje...čestitam svim vlasnicama dobrih vijesti, uživajte!
> Negativke 
> Biokemičarke ~~~~~~~~~~ da vam bete postanu prave!
> Plavo oko, ti si stvarno hrabra žena. Želim ti svu sreću na proljeće.
> milasova8, jako mi je žao za jedno srce  i vjerujem da je to kraj svemu lošemu u ovoj trudnoći.
> ...i točim jednu forumsku rakijicu za svih:


Mogu samo staviti potpis na ovo.

----------


## 123beba

a baš super... ovakvu forumsku rakijicu mogu i trudnice!  :Smile:  pa živjele mi sve!  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Milasova,žao mi je zbog jedno srčeka :Rolling Eyes: ,šaljem puno vibrica za što mirniju trudnoću
Snupi,Pirice da se bete poduplaju
Plavo oko šaljem jedan virtualni  :Love: 
Svima ostalima puno,puno pozitivnih vibrica za sve što vam treba pa se poslužite

----------


## venddy

hope baš me obradovala tvoja vijest, odmah sam tražila da li si se javila i nadala se da će biti sve dobro. evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da do kraja trudnoće nema više nikakvih šokova
mare85, snupi i pirice mislim da svi nadamo najljepšem zajedno s vama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hope31

> hope baš me obradovala tvoja vijest, odmah 
> sam tražila da li si se javila i nadala se da će biti sve dobro. evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da do kraja trudnoće nema više nikakvih šokova
> mare85, snupi i pirice mislim da svi nadamo najljepšem zajedno s vama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala ti draga puno :Smile: ma ovaj forum je pun predivnih ljudi i sve je nekako lakse :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> Koja akcija ovdje...čestitam svim vlasnicama dobrih vijesti, uživajte!
> Negativke 
> Biokemičarke ~~~~~~~~~~ da vam bete postanu prave!
> Plavo oko, ti si stvarno hrabra žena. Želim ti svu sreću na proljeće.
> milasova8, jako mi je žao za jedno srce  i vjerujem da je to kraj svemu lošemu u ovoj trudnoći.
> ...i točim jednu forumsku rakijicu za svih:


I ja ću potpisat Argente
 :pivo:

----------


## željkica

milasova  :Love: ,čuvaj drugu bebicu ,bit će sve uredu!

----------


## željkica

> I ja ću potpisat Argente


 :pivo:

----------


## milasova8

Venddy,vidim da se tebi dogodilo isto kao i meni..
Nadam se da ce se druga bebica izboriti kao i tvoja..

Hvala vam svima, divne ste..

Svima kojima treba,da ne nabrajam poimence,saljem puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Cure drage, iako se ne javljam, pratim, veslim se i tugujem s vama. 
Svima puno vibrica za ostvarenje snova. 
 :Heart:

----------


## andream

> Cure drage, iako se ne javljam, pratim, veslim se i tugujem s vama. 
> Svima puno vibrica za ostvarenje snova.


A ja potpisujem Mojcu.

----------


## strategija

Milasova jako mi je žao zbog jednog srčeka ali vjerujem da će s drugim biti sve u najboljem redu. I ja sam zbog hematoma preležala mjesec dana u bolnici... 
Sutrašnjim čekalicama želim da Sv. Nikola do vrha napuni čizmice sa veeelikim betama :Smile:

----------


## venddy

.

----------


## venddy

Milasova jako mi je zao sto si i ti ostala bez jedne malene ljubavi. 
Sad je najvaznije da ti draga strogo mirujes a bebica kako raste sve veca i veca najbolje se bori protiv hematoma. 
Nadam se da ce se hematom potpuno povuc kao i kod mene i da ces sto prije pocet bezbriznije uzivat u trudnoci. Znam da si zabrinuta ali bit ce sve dobro.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala od <3
Venddy,a jel se tvoja druga bebica apsorbirala ili ...? Meni je dr.rekao da ce se ona s vremenom apsorburati..
jel ti sa krvarenjem i ona otisla?

----------


## tetadoktor

> Koja akcija ovdje...čestitam svim vlasnicama dobrih vijesti, uživajte!
> Negativke 
> Biokemičarke ~~~~~~~~~~ da vam bete postanu prave!
> Plavo oko, ti si stvarno hrabra žena. Želim ti svu sreću na proljeće.
> milasova8, jako mi je žao za jedno srce  i vjerujem da je to kraj svemu lošemu u ovoj trudnoći.
> ...i točim jednu forumsku rakijicu za svih:


baš volim kad Argente podijeli rundu za sve!!!

 :pivo:

----------


## bubekica

biljezim se za jednu kratku kod *argente*, bas mi treba spustalica nakon ubrzanog tempa danas! svima zelim lijepe snove i pune cizmice ujutro  :Smile:  sibe strogo zabranjene!

----------


## BigBlue

I ja ću tu virtualnu rakijetinu, jedino takvu i mogu, a baš mi treba nakon ovih tužnih vijesti...

*Plavo oko*, čitala sam te draga, znam šta se dogodilo i nemam pravih riječi utjehe. Mislim da je uistinu dobro i hrabro planirati/dogovoriti novi postupak, a tebi i tm od srca želim da zajednički prebrodite ove teške trenutke.

*Milasova*, baš sam se rastužila na tvoju vijest. Nekako sam bila sigurna da će sad, nakon svih problema s krvarenjem, konačno sve biti dobro i mirno, a kad... Samo leži i miruj, u dobrim si rukama, a mali borac će se izboriti  :Heart: 

*Loly, Strašna, dino84* -  :Love:  i držim  :fige:  za skore dobitne postupke!

*pirice, snupi* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra, za duplanje! Ostavljam vas i dalje među ß-čekalicama...

*Mare85 & BubaSanja* - za pozitivnu betu sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Hope, Kyra, s_iva, anddu* -  :Klap:  prekrasne vijesti!!! 

Curkama u postupcima, inkognitušama (i pozitivnoj inkognituši) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

[milasova žao mi je draga zbog drugog  :Heart: .
I ja sam ti imala hematom u trudnoći ali baš ogromni. Taj tvoj je mali u odnosu na moj moj je bio 6cm*2,5 cm baš ogromnan. Kada je otkriven u bebi je bilo 1,2 cm. Imala sam užasno krvarenje u dva navrata, drugi put završila u bolnici 25 dana. Na svu sreće hematom nije bio iznad bebe već usporedo s njom, pa kad je krvarenje krenulo nije izguralo bebicu. Draga moja ti samo MIRUJ; MIRUJ i neka ti sva kretnja bude do wc i  natrag. 
Na sreću hematom ti je manji od bebice pa mislim da tu nema opasnosti. Kako bebica bude rasla tako će i potiskivati hematom i on se na kraju apsorbira.
Ja sam utriće koristila sve do 17 tjedna trudnoće ali sam ih od 14tt postepeno smanjivala.(prvo 3*2, zatim 2*2 i 17 tjedan po 1*1).
Kada se sjetim svega toga, tih krvarenja, tog užasa, zaista mogu reći da je moja Jelena rođeeni borac i da je dragi Bog baš nama namjenio, sačuvao je. I sada su suze u očima kada ovo pišem, kada se sjetim tih dana i svaki dan se zahvaljujem Bogu na daru koji nam je dao.

Pazi se i samo laganini, pozitivno razmišljaj i biće sve ok. Veliku pusicu ti šaljemo.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala draga Rozalija sto si podjelila i ti svoje iskustvo..
Utjesile ste me i sada mi je lakse jer znam da ce moja hrabrica ostati sa mmom..

Hvala vam na podrsci..
Ne mogu sve popratiti pa svima saljem~~~~~~~~~ i pusu

----------


## tetadoktor

milasova, evo jos jednog pozitivnog iskustva...zena zivi u Kanadi i ostala trudna, avionske karte za HR kupili puno prije pocetka te trudnoce, i kad su sletili u ZG njoj poceli bolovi...na UZV sd ustanovio hematom, i rekli strogo mirovanje. uglavnom, malac sad ima vec skoro pune 2 godine i poprilicno je zivahan i  napredan!!!

----------


## sanda1977

može jedna kavica   :Coffee:

----------


## Inesz

> I ja ću tu virtualnu rakijetinu, jedino takvu i mogu, a baš mi treba nakon ovih tužnih vijesti...
> 
> *Plavo oko*, čitala sam te draga, znam šta se dogodilo i nemam pravih riječi utjehe. Mislim da je uistinu dobro i hrabro planirati/dogovoriti novi postupak, a tebi i tm od srca želim da zajednički prebrodite ove teške trenutke.
> 
> *Milasova*, baš sam se rastužila na tvoju vijest. Nekako sam bila sigurna da će sad, nakon svih problema s krvarenjem, konačno sve biti dobro i mirno, a kad... Samo leži i miruj, u dobrim si rukama, a mali borac će se izboriti 
> 
> *Loly, Strašna, dino84* -  i držim  za skore dobitne postupke!
> 
> *pirice, snupi* - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra, za duplanje! Ostavljam vas i dalje među ß-čekalicama...
> ...



Ovo gore ja jako, jako lijepo napisano.... dodajem samo veliki poptis *x*

----------


## frka

prvo da  :Very Happy:  za sva srčeka, pozitivne bete i duplanja!

tužnice, šaljem hug... držite nam se...

Plavo oko, hrabrice, drži se... i odmah ću zavibrirati za sljedeći postupak pa nek se skupi vibrica do tada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

milasova, i moja je trudnoća počela kao blizanačka, ali je bio vanishing twin syndrom. samo kod nas drugo srce nikada nije prokucalo, ali se ta GV duuuugo vidjela na uzv-u - resporbirala se tek u 2. tromjesečju. ali to nije stvaralo nikakve probleme. samo odmaraj dok hematom ne nestane i sigurno će sve biti ok  :Wink: 

malo AltGr+1 za današnje i sutrašnje betice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

14dnt beta 27  :Sad:

----------


## frka

pirice  :Sad:  žao mi je...

----------


## sanda1977

> 14dnt beta 27


 :Love:

----------


## tigrical

pirice :Love:

----------


## anddu

pirice :Sad: , milasova žao mi je za drugu bebicu, sad miruj i čuvaj drugu mrvicu, bit će sve to ok :Heart:

----------


## anddu

I sanda hvala na kavici, baš mi prija jer je jutros nisam doma popila radi vađenja krfce

----------


## pirica

moram u pon ponovit i nadat se da ce past i da se nece nista zakoplicirat

----------


## ARIANM

Pirice jaaaaako mi je žaooo,grlim  :Love: 

Milasova samo miruj i sve će biti u redu, žao mi je za jedno srčeko  :Love: 

Mare85,BubaSanja,snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> I sanda hvala na kavici, baš mi prija jer je jutros nisam doma popila radi vađenja krfce


 :Very Happy:  ja sam već dvije popila

----------


## milasova8

Pirica,zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## sos15

Pirice  :Love: 

Cure ponoviću pitanje, znam da ste bolje upućene od mene: Juče mi je bio 5. dan stimulacije i doktor je našao 10-ak folikula preko 10mm i endometrijum je bio 600. Čni mi se da nijedan folikul nije bio preko 13mm.  Je li to ok?

----------


## Loly

> Pirice 
> 
> Cure ponoviću pitanje, znam da ste bolje upućene od mene: Juče mi je bio 5. dan stimulacije i doktor je našao 10-ak folikula preko 10mm i endometrijum je bio 600. Čni mi se da nijedan folikul nije bio preko 13mm.  Je li to ok?


Draga mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu, zato i ideš na folikulometrije da ti dr. prati stanje, pa lako on malo "pojača" terapiju ako smatra da folikuli sporo rastu.
Želim ti puno sreće moja azoo suborko  :Heart:

----------


## sos15

Hvala Loly,

sad sam tek vidjela da sam napisala 600 umjesto 6mm, potpuno sam zbunjena. Približila nam se micro tese, pa sam izgubljena.

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
*pirica*  :Love:  i evo prvi put cu ~~~~~~ za pad bete bez komplikacija  :Kiss: 
svim betocekalicama zelim lijepe bete!
*milasova* saljem malo cokolade za mrvicu! (nadam se da volis)

----------


## milasova8

Bubek,mmmmmmmmm coksa :Smile:  hvala

----------


## Kadauna

> Pirice 
> 
> Cure ponoviću pitanje, znam da ste bolje upućene od mene: Juče mi je bio 5. dan stimulacije i doktor je našao 10-ak folikula preko 10mm i endometrijum je bio 600. Čni mi se da nijedan folikul nije bio preko 13mm.  Je li to ok?


ovo za sada skroz ok zvuči iako preko 10mm znači što točno? 11? 13? 
Endometriji ti još treba narasti, ali uopće ne sumnjam da bude, sretno! 

Na kakvoj si terapiji? Što primaš? Kad opet ideš na uzv?

*Pirice,* samo mogu potpisati Bubekicu, vibram da beta padne bez daljnjih komplikacija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Milasova*, samo polagano, bit će to ok, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

pirice žao mi - sutra budemo vidjeli koja je brojka namjenjena meni. Saljem  ti :Love:  i nadam se da budes  prirodno ostala trudna i to sto prije!

----------


## snupi

Milasova, samo polagano, bit će to ok, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sos15

Kadauna,

idem opet sutra na uzv, doktor kaže da bi punkcija mogla biti u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak. Ne sjećam se tačno koliko je svaki bio, ali znam da je govorio: 12,12,10,13,11,itd, a onda je bilo i malih 7,8,10,9 itd. Nisam sve upratila. Pet dana sam pila femaru i primala Puregon 150 jedinica, a od juče primam puregon od 150, menopur i cetrotide.
Danas ću opet navaliti na ananas da pokušam podebljati endo, čini mi se tanak, mada doktor kaže da je zadovoljan.

----------


## amyx

> moram u pon ponovit i nadat se da ce past i da se nece nista zakoplicirat


Kog vraga nije pala na 0 kad već nije htjela narast...samo nerviranje :Mad: 

Žao mi je draga...

----------


## Brunaa

Cure drage pratila sam vas koliko sam stigla, bili smo u pripremama za FET, vidim da ima i lijepih i tužnih vijesti…

*Mare85* &* BubaSanja* - za pozitivnu betu danas
*milasova* žao mi je, slušaj upute dr i hrabro dalje, a iskustva koje su cure podijelile ovdje neka ti budu vjetar u leđa!
Svima ostalima, čekalicama koje čega, trdilicama… šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja sam dobila 2 eskimića na čuvanje  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  beta 18.12. (nadamo se najljepšem poklonu za Božić)

----------


## medeni

Drage moje, rado bih se obratila svakoj posebno ali umjesto toga želim ukratko svim tužnicama :Love: ,sretnima još sreće za dalje, čekalicama puno snage i hrabrosti za dalje.Jedino eto, *Hope*, drago mi je da je tako ispalo, nadala sam se da je bila pogreška, grozno samo što si prošla toliki stres.I ja sam imala izjavu dr. da je NN graničan i da ćemo vidjeti kad se rodi što će biti :Shock: , ali ispalo sve savršeno.Živcirala sam se dobrih tjedan, dva a onda sam odlučila vjerovati svojoj intuiciji koja je stalno govorila da je sve ok.Eto bespotreban stres.Puse!

----------


## ARIANM

Mislim da je s mojim odbrojavanjem kraj,išla sad na wc i prvo na papiru neka smeđa sluz,i onda sam probala prstom unutra je isto tako ta sluz samo svježija krv...maaalo rozasto nema puno ali to vjerojatno menstruacija dolazi  :Crying or Very sad:  . Sutra ću izvaditi betu da budem sigurna. Bit će 10dnt valjda će pokazat nešto...

----------


## Brunaa

*ARIANM* ne gubi nadu, možda je implat.krvarenje? Ipak se ti malo primiri i pričekaj betu.

----------


## sanda1977

> Mislim da je s mojim odbrojavanjem kraj,išla sad na wc i prvo na papiru neka smeđa sluz,i onda sam probala prstom unutra je isto tako ta sluz samo svježija krv...maaalo rozasto nema puno ali to vjerojatno menstruacija dolazi  . Sutra ću izvaditi betu da budem sigurna. Bit će 10dnt valjda će pokazat nešto...


držim  :fige:  da je implatacija....

----------


## ARIANM

9dnt bi bilo kasno za implatacijasko....ne znam,isplakala sam se već pošteno i pomirila s tim...

----------


## Brunaa

ne nužno *ARIANM*  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> 9dnt bi bilo kasno za implatacijasko....ne znam,isplakala sam se već pošteno i pomirila s tim...


primiri se,vidjet ćeš tokom dana,a sutra ako misliš izvaditi betu-odi....i nemoj plakati.... :Love: 
i ja sam onda tužna.... :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*ARIANM* ~~~~~ za najbolji moguci ishod!  :Kiss: 
*Brunaa* eskimici  :Zaljubljen:  sretno!

----------


## hope31

> Drage moje, rado bih se obratila svakoj 
> posebno ali umjesto toga želim ukratko svim tužnicama,sretnima još sreće za dalje, čekalicama puno snage i hrabrosti za dalje.Jedino eto, *Hope*, drago mi je da je tako ispalo, nadala sam se da je bila pogreška, grozno samo što si prošla toliki stres.I ja sam imala izjavu dr. da je NN graničan i da ćemo vidjeti kad se rodi što će biti, ali ispalo sve savršeno.Živcirala sam se dobrih tjedan, dva a onda sam odlučila vjerovati svojoj intuiciji koja je stalno govorila da je sve ok.Eto bespotreban stres.Puse!


hvala ti draga,ja sam bila uzasnuta i u mukama 5 dana smrsavila 3 kg nisam spavala i danas dosla kod svoje gin zbog papira i da joj nalaze pokazem kad opet iznenadjenje usla unutra a sestra kaze oooo pa ja sam mislila da vas vise necu ovdje vidjeti...prestrasno

----------


## hope31

snupi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu
svima koje su tuzne veliki zagrljaj

----------


## hope31

ARIANM~~~~~~~~ da je implantacijsko

----------


## nana0501

Snupi, pirica  :Love: 
Milasova samo sad miruj i bit ce mrva ok
Mi bili na uzv sve je ok nuhalni nabor ok, veliki smo 5.4 cm i jako zivahni

----------


## hope31

> Snupi, pirica 
> 
> Milasova samo sad miruj i bit ce mrva ok
> Mi bili na uzv sve je ok nuhalni nabor ok, veliki smo 5.4 cm i jako zivahni


lijepe vijesti nek i dalje bude sve skolski :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

*Pirice*, žao mi je. A propos komplikacija, čini mi se da su velike šanse da prođeš bez ikakvih komplikacija, kao "čista" biokemijska - beta mi se jednostavno čini premala za bilo kakve komplikacije, iako je svega bilo i svašta se zabilježi, ali ipak bitno rjeđe. Grlim te i želim sretno!

----------


## žužy

*pirice* :Love: 
*ARIANM*,nije kasno za impl.,al može biti bilo što nemora bit ono najgore,držim fige za veliku betu!baš kao i *snupi* :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala ti draga,ja sam bila uzasnuta i u mukama 5 dana smrsavila 3 kg nisam spavala i danas dosla kod svoje gin zbog papira i da joj nalaze pokazem kad opet iznenadjenje usla unutra a sestra kaze oooo pa ja sam mislila da vas vise necu ovdje vidjeti...prestrasno


neću ni reći šta bi snašlo tu sestru.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## BigBlue

> hvala ti draga,ja sam bila uzasnuta i u mukama 5 dana smrsavila 3 kg nisam spavala i danas dosla kod svoje gin zbog papira i da joj nalaze pokazem kad opet iznenadjenje usla unutra a sestra kaze oooo pa ja sam mislila da vas vise necu ovdje vidjeti...prestrasno


A da ti draga moja drugi puta na kontrolu dolaziš s letvom?!!
Sram je može biti, i jednu i drugu. Cijela priča o načinu na koji ti je dana informacija o tvojoj bebici je jedna velika sramota i na tvom mjestu bi ozbiljno razmislila o prijavi etičkom povjerenstvu lječničke komore (a i novine ne bi bile za baciti ).

Pirice,  :Love:  i nadam se da će sve samo doći na svoje mjesto, a tebi puno snage za dalje (sry, nisam pratila postupak jer me nije bilo tu, ali imate li smrzlića?).
Brunaa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tvoje pinguinčiće  :Kiss: 
Arianm, da ipak ovo brljavljenje nije menzes ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Možda da utriće nastaviš piti?

Čekamo Snupi, pa stavljam novu listu!

----------


## pirica

*BB* nemamo smrzlića

----------


## Moe

> hvala ti draga,ja sam bila uzasnuta i u mukama 5 dana smrsavila 3 kg nisam spavala i danas dosla kod svoje gin zbog papira i da joj nalaze pokazem kad opet iznenadjenje usla unutra a sestra kaze oooo pa ja sam mislila da vas vise necu ovdje vidjeti...prestrasno


Odležala bih ju garantirano  :voodoo: 
Promijeni doktoricu i sestru, obavezno... Meni bolovanje piše dr. opće prakse, vidi može li i tebi.

I drago mi je da je sve OK, stvarno neizmjerno sam sretna radi toga! 
Ideš svejedno i idući tjedan kod dr. Kosa ili? Znam da si bila naručena...

----------


## ježić

pirice, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## ARIANM

BB ne koristim utriće nego pijem duphastone...za sad je brljavljenje stalo, na dnevnom ulošku samo par smeđih točkica od jutros,a ja na wc hodam svako malo ko luda  :Laughing:

----------


## J&D

Arianm nemoj puno hodati.... Strogo miruj... Mozes samo problem napraviti ako ne daj boze imas mozda hematom... A bebica se vec primila! Samo lezi i nuzno na wc i tako do bete

----------


## Mare 85

drage moje nakon plusa i danas 9 dpt jedan veliki minus! Samo je jedan test bio pozitivan a druga dva su negativna. Nemam nade više.. Ne znam otkud taj plus onda?!
Imam uputnicu za betu, ali doktor mi tvrdi da ju vadim tek 12 dan. Vjerovatno me želi poštedjeti saznanja biokemijske ili sl.

----------


## Runa

pirice  :Love: 
Arianm - nadam se da će to brljuckanje prestati da ćeš ugledati veliku betu.  :Smile: 
Brunaa- aaaaaaaaa!  :Very Happy: 
hope- nažalost ima ih svakakvih. Ne daj da te uzrujaju. Bitno da je sve ok.  :Smile: 
snupi - čekamo :Smile: 

Ja danas odradila 1. uzv. Punih 6 tjedana + 1 dan. Vidi se gest. vreća i žumanjčana, ali ne i embrij. Ponavljam za tjedan dana i nadam se boljem. Čekam i betu...

----------


## hope31

> Odležala bih ju garantirano :voodoo
> 
> Promijeni doktoricu i sestru, obavezno... Meni bolovanje piše dr. opće prakse, vidi može li i tebi.
> 
> I drago mi je da je sve OK, stvarno neizmjerno sam sretna radi toga! 
> Ideš svejedno i idući tjedan kod dr. Kosa ili? Znam da si bila naručena...


ne odustala sam od dr Kosa,mislim nema svrhe kad je dr Hafner potvrdio da je sve u redu,a za daljnje uzv cu ici kod drugog doktora,kod nje ostajem samo radi papira.

----------


## hope31

> A da ti draga moja drugi puta na kontrolu 
> dolaziš s letvom?!!
> Sram je može biti, i jednu i drugu. Cijela priča o načinu na koji ti je dana informacija o tvojoj bebici je jedna velika sramota i na tvom mjestu bi ozbiljno razmislila o prijavi etičkom povjerenstvu lječničke komore (a i novine ne bi bile za baciti ).
> 
> Pirice,  i nadam se da će sve samo doći na svoje mjesto, a tebi puno snage za dalje (sry, nisam pratila postupak jer me nije bilo tu, ali imate li smrzlića?).
> Brunaa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za tvoje pinguinčiće 
> Arianm, da ipak ovo brljavljenje nije menzes ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Možda da utriće nastaviš piti?
> 
> Čekamo Snupi, pa stavljam novu listu!


ja sam isto bila sokirana kad je rekla otkud ja,i nakon toga udjem kod dr dam joj nalaze od dr Hafnera a ona onako s nekim cudnim izrazom lica samo je rekla ocito se povuklo u tih pet dana od kad sam bila kod nje al eto drago joj je da je sve u redu i to je bio nas razgovor...ma uzas,ja nisam mogla vjerovati

----------


## pčelica2009

> BB ne koristim utriće nego pijem duphastone...za sad je brljavljenje stalo, na dnevnom ulošku samo par smeđih točkica od jutros,a ja na wc hodam svako malo ko luda


ja sam 11dnt krvarila i nakon dva dana beta oko 400.Nakon 9 mjesci bebač.Moguće da je implantacijsko.

----------


## Snekica

Prijavljujem se kao *čekalice bete 24.12.* Imam na čuvanju dva malca, možda se odluče ostati kod majčice!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sos15

Snekice,

želim ti da mrvice shvate gdje im je najljepše i ostanu kod mame narednih 9. mjeseci! :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

*milasova* iskreno da kažem, na zadnja dva uzv nisam se ni sjetila pitat da li se još uvijek vidi što, znam da je na kontroli kad sam bila 16 tt još uvijek bilo vidljivo, ali naravno smanjivalo se. 
Apsorbirat će se to samo od sebe, nemaš brige. Čuvaj mi sebe i mrvicu i bude sve ok.

*Pirice* žao mi je što je ipak biokemijska u pitanju, pretpostavila sam još kad sam vidjela tvoju prvu betu da bi moglo biti tako. Ja sam imala dvije biokemijske i jedna je bila baš kao i ova tvoja (ovakve slične brojke) Čak se i duplala, al ono baš točno dupala, nekoliko puta prije nego je počela padat. Al i sa svim tim duplanjem jedva smo došli do nekih 150. Nije bilo nikakvih komplikacija samo je krvarenje i brljavljenje iza toga trajalo duže nego moje regularne M.

----------


## strategija

> Promijeni doktoricu i sestru, obavezno... Meni bolovanje piše dr. opće prakse, vidi može li i tebi.


Od 1.12. ti ginekolog daje bolovanje a ne više opća praksa.

----------


## Mury

*Snekice*, milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ za najljepši Božićni poklon!!!

----------


## Brunaa

> Prijavljujem se kao *čekalice bete 24.12.* Imam na čuvanju dva malca, možda se odluče ostati kod majčice!


ovo mora da bude velika brojkica  :Smile: 

*Big Blue* kako napreduje tvoja trudnoća?

----------


## Sonja29

Sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> Od 1.12. ti ginekolog daje bolovanje a ne više opća praksa.


Ma da? Kak to? Jel objavljeno negdje?
Pa danas sam bila kod ginekologa po uputnice i nije ništa komentirao.
A planirala sam ići narednih 15ak dana do opće prakse da mi produži.

Stalno nešto novo izmišljaju....

----------


## MalaMa

milasova žao mi je zbog jednog srčeka, ali vjerujem da će s drugim biti sve u najboljem redu. šaljem ~~~~~ da nestane hematom.

pirice žao mi je  :Love: 

hope drago mi je da se sve dobro završilo. želim ti sreću do kraja!

Mare85 možda je još rano za test. čekaj betu. sretno!

Moe potvrđujem informaciju o bolovanju. Ja sam u ponedjeljak dobila zadnju doznaku od dr. opće prakse. sljedeću dižem kod gina. ginekolog mi je rekao da oni izdaju za komplikacije, a kad otvorim porodiljni opet idem općem dr.

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

----------


## hope31

sto se tice bolovanja ja sam danas bila i kod dr i zvala HZZO i receno mi je da od 01.12. gibekolog daje doznake za bolovanje ali samo onima koju su od01.12. na bolivanje a tko je od prije da za te ne vrijedi opet moramo kid dr opce prakse to mi je bas glupo ali evo meni je tako receno mozda mi nusu dobro rekli

----------


## hope31

> milasova žao mi je zbog jednog srčeka, ali 
> vjerujem da će s drugim biti sve u najboljem redu. šaljem ~~~~~ da nestane hematom.
> 
> pirice žao mi je 
> 
> hope drago mi je da se sve dobro završilo. želim ti sreću do kraja!
> 
> Mare85 možda je još rano za test. čekaj betu. sretno!
> 
> ...


eto ga na kod nas sve pogresne informacije pa ja ne mogu vjerovat i jos zovem hzzo i kazu ne vrijedi za one kojjms je bolovanje prije 01.12. otvoreno a i dr tako kaze pa stvarno koma

----------


## Moe

Opet će svatko od tih liječnika interpretirati kako im odgovara... debilana totalna. 
Dakle imamo sljedeće informacije (hvala MalaMa i hope31):
"Komplikacije ginekolog, porodiljni opća praksa. Ko je i prije 1.12. na komplikacijama - produžuje bolovanje kod opće prakse, ko je poslije - kod ginekologa... "
Pa pogubim se sa svim tim silnim informacijama. 
Iz ovog iščitavam da ja koja sam i prije 1.12. na komplikacijama nastavljam produžavati bolovanje kod opće prakse sve do otvaranja porodiljnog opet kod opće prakse.

Kakva država, takvo i sve ostalo, šaltaju nas kako ih volja  :Joggler:  

Javim vam kako je kod mene završilo kad obavim  :Laughing:

----------


## MalaMa

meni je rekao dr. opće prakse da on više nema opciju u računalu da mi da doznaku. kod ginekologa je sestra rekla da će mi ona dati doznaku, ali da mi početak bolovanja neće pisati 1.10. nego 1.12. jer joj sustav ne dozvoljava drugačije. možda ima nešto u ovom što ti kažeš,ali tko zna što će još iz tog svega biti.

----------


## 123beba

pirice, baš mi je žao... Sada samo neka se spusti i bez komplikacija...  :Sad: 

sneki želim da ti ovaj badnjak bude najljepši do sada u životu!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Ja sam na komplikacijama od 11 mj.i zvala me.dr.opce praksr da mi kaze da doznaku za 12 mj.i nadalje trazim kod soc.gina..

----------


## hope31

eto i sad ti budi pametan jedninkazu ovako drugi onako jos cemo si na kraju same voditi bolovanje koliko su sposobni

----------


## pirica

*venddy* nije meni ovo prva biokemijska (neki dan sam rekla treća, al je četvrta u biti), al je beta uvijek brze padala nije rasla  :Rolling Eyes:  a malo mi je frka ne sad zbog visine bete nega ta tri ranija puta nisam imala bas nikakve T simptome, a sada  :Shock:  sve mi glupo bilo pisat, mislila sam da umišljam ali...

----------


## BigBlue

> sto se tice bolovanja ja sam danas bila i kod dr i zvala HZZO i receno mi je da od 01.12. gibekolog daje doznake za bolovanje ali samo onima koju su od01.12. na bolivanje a tko je od prije da za te ne vrijedi opet moramo kid dr opce prakse to mi je bas glupo ali evo meni je tako receno mozda mi nusu dobro rekli


Ovako nešto je i meni moj ginekolog rekao, samo mi je nekako ostalo 1/2013, a ne 11. ili 12. mjesec. Ono što mi je kasnije došlo do primozga, a i dalje nisam sigurna jesam li dobro shvatila, pa me ne hvatajte za riječ i pls provjerite, je da neće više moći otvarati bolovanje na preporuku privatnika. Još mi je jasno aku su komplikacije u trudnoći, ali šta je s IVF-om??! Ne bi htjela dizati paniku, ali možda bi bilo dobro da netko od cura koje su trenutno u postupku kod privatnika i traži bolovanje da provjere odnosi li se to i na bolovanje zbog postupka koje otvara opća praksa.




> *Big Blue* kako napreduje tvoja trudnoća?


Hvala na pitanju Brunaa, sjajno smo svo troje. Punimo 22 tjedna i zadnja 4 dana me muče česte kontrakcije, ali osim toga, da nema trbuha, ne bi znala da sam trudna  :Grin: . Dosta sam ih rano osjetila, pa je skoro 4 tjedna bilo zatišje, i evo ih - od jučer me bubetaju redovno. Sutra ionako imam redovnu kontrolu, pa ćemo vidjeti kako su moji crveki. 
Joj drage moje,  svima vam od  :Heart:  želim ovakvu mirnu trudnoću i da čim prije osjetite isto...

----------


## piki

BigBlue meni jučer dr. opće prakse nije mogla dati jedan dan bolovanja vezano uz pregled za IVF već moram zbog toga kod ginekologa. Jer sve vezano uz postupak MPO ide preko ginekologa.
Uživaj u trudnoći!!!

----------


## venddy

pirice potpuno te razumijem, koliko god smiješno izgledalo nekome i ja sam u obje biok. imala simptome trudnoće i u ovoj sa niskom betom poput ove tvoje i slijedećoj kada mi je prva beta bila preko 500.

Meni je danas moja opća dr također rekla da doznaku za prosinac moram uzet kod svog ginekologa te da će mi on otvorit i porodiljni. A na komplikacijama sam od srpnja

----------


## Brunaa

> Hvala na pitanju Brunaa, sjajno smo svo troje. Punimo 22 tjedna i zadnja 4 dana me muče česte kontrakcije, ali osim toga, da nema trbuha, ne bi znala da sam trudna . Dosta sam ih rano osjetila, pa je skoro 4 tjedna bilo zatišje, i evo ih - od jučer me bubetaju redovno. Sutra ionako imam redovnu kontrolu, pa ćemo vidjeti kako su moji crveki. 
> Joj drage moje,  svima vam od  želim ovakvu mirnu trudnoću i da čim prije osjetite isto...


Hvala na lijepim željama u ime svih nas, a tebi želimo da ostatak trudnoće bude kao do sada  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Pirice nadam se da ce se beta brzo spustiti bez ikakvih komplikacija.
Sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba! Nadam se da je ovoga puta onaj pravi put i da ce mrvice ostati s tobom!

----------


## PetraP

pozdrav cure evo prošla i moja punkcija ... ošamutili me i izvadili 21 kom. nadam se dobrom tulumu budemo čuli sutra šta se dogodilo

----------


## milasova8

Petra ti budr definitivno pravi tulun!! Woooow, 21 js..pa divno :Smile:

----------


## snupi

Petra svaka čast ovo je ful puo ,nadam se da se dobro osjecas?

----------


## PetraP

sad kao da nisam nigdje ni bila... malo odspavala na putu prema doma i to je to . sreća ništa me ne boli dobro su oni mene ošamutili pola se i ne sječam kako sam se prebacila na krevet , kako sam se obukla nemam pojma

----------


## tigrical

Sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Božićnu betu!!!

Vita22, ajmo beturinu na sunce!!! P.S. sunce je u Rijeci...

----------


## Snekica

vita22 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepšu brojčicu!

----------


## rozalija

Sneki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim srcem da male mrvice ostanu kod mame i da mama i tata dobiju najljepši Božićni dar.

----------


## pirica

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums...lues-and-Facts

evo jedan zanimljiv link, neka moderatori presele di treba, meni se posebno dopada ovaj dio

There are so many reasons that betas can start out "low" or "high."
Depending  on your procedure (if you had an IUI done, a cancelled cycle during  which you had intercourse, or if you're pregnant using natural 'rhythm'  timing), you may not know your ovulation date. Without knowing your  ovulation date or your date of transfer, you may not have your pregnancy  test done at the right time.Another reason for a low beta is that some embryos are "late"  implanters. Typically, an embryo begins to implant and your body begins  to produce hCG between 8-10 days past conception. But it's possible your  embryo had a slower start.Some research shows that frozen embryos are slower/later to implant  than fresh embryos. So if you did a frozen embryo transfer (FET), this  may be the case.Your number may be low because you had a chemical pregnancy. Sadly,  this is a very early miscarriage. It is estimated that up to 25% of  pregnancies end in early miscarriages - but researchers aren't sure.  Most women who go through IVF know everything about their lab values,  practically to the minute. But in the rest of the population, women can  experience a chemical pregnancy without ever knowing it.Your number may just be low, and there's no way to know why.  Remember the range in that table, above? There's a big range of  acceptable values, and that means _someone_ has to be at the low  end. It could be you, and there is nothing unusual with your pregnancy.  (I know of one woman whose first beta was 4. She has a three year old  boy.)
 :Embarassed:  nepopravljiva sam, razum govori jedno srce hoce drugo

*Sneki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BigBlue

Dobro jutro drage moje. Vidim da nema kave, pa poslužujem jednu (ja sam na drugom duplom espressu, ali sve varijante prolaze).

Prvo da zavibram za naše ß-čekalice, željno očekujemo vijesti, a onda i za sve druge čekalice, a onda da  :Very Happy:  za sjajne rezultate naše Petre na punkciji (bravo draga, nakon što su nas sveli na jajomate od 12 js po postupku, tvojih 21 je pravo osvježenje)

Pirice, zašto se ne bi nadala dok/ako ß ne pokaže suprotno (a pogotovo što ti tijelo šalje drugačije signale). Imali smo mi ovdje na forumu i čudnijih nalaza od tvog, pa je izašlo na dobro, a ja držim  :fige:  da sve bude dobro. Kad ponavljaš betu, danas ili sutra?

----------


## pirica

*BB* betu ponavljam u pon, treba ga docekat

----------


## sanda1977

> *BB* betu ponavljam u pon, treba ga docekat


za betu... :Dancing Fever:

----------


## 2hope

Malo me zbog gužve nema ovih dana,..
*pirica* i ja se nadam da će sve proći bez komplikacija, ja sam imala jednu prirodnu biokemijsku trudnoću, potvrdjenu prvo kućnim testom, a kada sam počela krvariti na 5+4 iznosila je 860, svaki drugi dan sam provjeravala padanje i malo duže krvarila od uobičajene M, krvarenje je naglo prestalo bez uobičajenog spottinga. Drž' se draga  :Love: 

*Hope* tako mi je drago na ovoj predivnoj vijesti  :Zaljubljen: , mene su tako u 34 tt uplašili sa zasotojem u razvoju, ali bilo sve na kraju ok, ali do poroda sam bila zabrinuta i smršavila 3 kg 

*Kyra, anddu, s_iva*  :Very Happy: , čestitam svima na lijepim betama, transferima i šaljem svima kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mare 85

Test 10 dpt -------
Svim čekalicama puno strpljenja, držim fige za lijepe bete. Trudnicama čestitam od srca!
Tužnice grlim vas, nije bilo naše vrijeme :/

----------


## BigBlue

Mare  :Love: 

I hrabro naprijed...

----------


## sanda1977

> Test 10 dpt -------
> Svim čekalicama puno strpljenja, držim fige za lijepe bete. Trudnicama čestitam od srca!
> Tužnice grlim vas, nije bilo naše vrijeme :/


 :Love:

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima!
*BB* hvala na kavici! maznut cu ti srkic espresa i razrijedit ga s 2dcl mlijeka, jucer sam pretjerala s kavom pa sam se tresla cijelo popodne.
*ARIANM* kakva je situacija? si se cula s dokom?
*snupi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*mare85*  :Love: 
*Runa* ~~~~~~ za iduci pregled i  :Heart: 
*snekica* ~~~~~ za bozic 3u1 
*PetraP*  :Shock:  svaka cast!!!!!
inace ja sam na vv svjedocila nekoliko punkcija preko 12js, tek toliko da udje u zapisnik  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Test 10 dpt -------
> Svim čekalicama puno strpljenja, držim fige za lijepe bete. Trudnicama čestitam od srca!
> Tužnice grlim vas, nije bilo naše vrijeme :/


 :Love:

----------


## PetraP

s nestrpljenjem čekala i dočekala vijesti transfer će biti peti dan .... :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

i moja beta se prepolovila.

----------


## PetraP

a joj snupi  :Love:

----------


## pirica

*snupi*

----------


## hope31

snupi zao mi je  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## beilana

snupi žao mi je, glavu gore, ispunit će vam se želja kad se budete najmanje nadali
hope, ma divan ti je ovatar, mali mrvić je već veliki  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

pirice, snupi  :Sad:  žao mi je

pirice  :Shy kiss:  kužim te... čuda su moguća, doduše rijetko (al ja sam primjer jedne takve lude bete...paaaa)....

hope  :Shock:  nemam riječi za tvoju dr i sestru, ja bih je klepnula po glavi, garanrt

mare, a nije još rano za test?

Runa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za slijedeći uzv
i meni je nešto kasnilo u drugoj trudnoći, ispalo sve 5!


svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## beilana

*pirica*, a tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ipak sve bude superiška i da mala princeza dobije braceka il sekicu. makar cure kažu da se početne bete duplaju brže, kod mene se recimo nije beta poduplala kak se spada a evo nas u 17tt, beba se mami javlja svaki dan, i za sad je sve ok. prva beta je bila 110, a 52 sata kasnije 215. s tim da je 15dpo bila 110, a 17dpo 215. a tek sam na 12dpo dobila neku slabašnu crticu, do tad sve negativno. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ti od sveg srca

----------


## Runa

> i moja beta se prepolovila.


snupica  :Love:

----------


## snupi

nema plakanja, prije nego što budem išla ponovno, trebam napraviti  nešto što prije nisam.

----------


## hope31

> snupi žao mi je, glavu gore, ispunit će vam se želja kad se budete najmanje nadali
> 
> hope, ma divan ti je ovatar, mali mrvić je već veliki


da :Smile: i jako je zivahan bio na uzv :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> pirice, snupi  žao mi j
> pirice  kužim te... čuda su moguća, doduše rijetko (al ja sam primjer jedne takve lude bete...paaaa)....
> 
> hope  nemam riječi za tvoju dr i sestru, ja bih je klepnula po glavi, garanrt
> 
> mare, a nije još rano za test?
> 
> Runa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za slijedeći uzv
> i meni je nešto kasnilo u drugoj trudnoći, ispalo sve 5!
> ...


ma iznervirala me cim sam usla al nema veze samo dokazuju svoju neprofesionalnost...a i dobila sam prijeflog da na slijedecu kontrolu idem s letvom pa eto sada ju razmatram haha :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vita22

Evo inognitusa javlja,sramezljivu beticu 332 19dnt  dr kaze da je ok

----------


## Runa

> pirice, snupi  žao mi je
> 
> pirice  kužim te... čuda su moguća, doduše rijetko (al ja sam primjer jedne takve lude bete...paaaa)....
> 
> hope  nemam riječi za tvoju dr i sestru, ja bih je klepnula po glavi, garanrt
> 
> mare, a nije još rano za test?
> 
> Runa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za slijedeći uzv
> ...


Uh, Ginger, thanks, znaš da sam na iglama.

----------


## hope31

> Evo inognitusa javlja,sramezljivu beticu 
> 332 19dnt  dr kaze da je ok


vita22 cestitam od srca i ~~~~~~~~~za lijepo duplanje

----------


## Lua

Vita22 čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje  :Yes:

----------


## LOTTOS

Curke moje, evo mene, nije me bilo dva dana a ovdje svasta
Tuznicama  :Love:  :Love: 
A cekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Pozitivnim betama  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Ja sam bolje vise toliko ne boli i normalno funkcioniram nadam se da nisam uranila
Ali imam pitanje, muci me hematom, pricate o tome, znaci u ponedjeljak prije transfera me je dr pregledao na uzv zbog onih bolova i osim tog jaaako uvecanog jajnika je i spomenuo da imam hematom i sad me to pocelo mucit

----------


## tigrical

> Evo inognitusa javlja,sramezljivu beticu 332 19dnt dr kaze da je ok



He, he, uopće nisi inkognituša jer su me svi napali na PP!!!
Ljubim te!

----------


## s_iva

Vita, bravo!

----------


## sanda1977

:Love: 


> Vita, bravo!

----------


## J&D

Moras nam draga reci sta te konkretno muci.... Ja sam ga imala...proplakala i ispatila.... Tako da sve znam!!! Samo pitaj sta te tocno zanima

----------


## J&D

> Curke moje, evo mene, nije me bilo dva dana a ovdje svasta
> Tuznicama 
> A cekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Pozitivnim betama 
> Ja sam bolje vise toliko ne boli i normalno funkcioniram nadam se da nisam uranila
> Ali imam pitanje, muci me hematom, pricate o tome, znaci u ponedjeljak prije transfera me je dr pregledao na uzv zbog onih bolova i osim tog jaaako uvecanog jajnika je i spomenuo da imam hematom i sad me to pocelo mucit


Ovaj gore post se odnosio na ovo... Malo hormoni, malo mobitel zeza....isprike!!!  :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Pa ono obicno pricamo o hematomu u trudnoci, dali je to taj isti hematom koji dobimo i prije pa ga otkriju tak na 1. 2. ultrazvuku nakon sto nas uveseli visoka beta ili kaj

----------


## maca papucarica

> Pa ono obicno pricamo o hematomu u trudnoci, dali je to taj isti hematom koji dobimo i prije pa ga otkriju tak na 1. 2. ultrazvuku nakon sto nas uveseli visoka beta ili kaj


Lottos, nisam 100 % sigurna pa uzmi moj post sa rezervom, ali nekako mi se cini da kod tebe nije rijec o hematomu u maternici. Koliko znam, takvi hematomi nastaju kao posljedica implantacije, a tebi ga je dr vidio na uzv na transferu!?! Da nije mislio neki hematom na jajniku kao posljedica punkcije ili buknuca jajnika od stimulacije? 
Ne znam, mozda i meljem gluposti  :Grin:

----------


## J&D

To se nikada ne zna kada ce se on pojaviti.... Najcesce zbog implantacije.... Ali to su nagadanja.... Meni se u 2 ultrazvuka uopce nije vidio i onda odjednom sukrvica...veli dr mirovanje i magnezi.... I onda nakon dva dana friska krv... Ali je bila jednokratna.,. Dosla na ultrazvuk odmah drugi dan i ono hematom.... Tako da se nd zna to ti je isto i kad se udaris nekad odmah poplavi a nekad za 4 dana.... Tako da je to nezgodno prognozirati!

----------


## milasova8

Hematom nastane i usljed puknuca kapilare..ja mislim da je to kod mene slucaj..

Cestitam pozitivnim betama,cekalicama puno sreve,a dragim tuznicama veeeliki zagrljaj

----------


## LOTTOS

Curke hvala, znate kako je u iscekivanju bete, i onda mi jos taj hematon usao u glavu i neda mira
Da, mislim da je to posljedica punkcije, a i da skuzila sam da ovi hematomi u trudnoci su u maternici
Uf jos 10 dana, dr mi rekao da betu vadim 18.12 , transfer je bio 03.12 - trodnevni nece biti rano ako vadim dan prije na brevactid idem jos 10.12. koliko se on zadrzava

----------


## J&D

A dve ovisi koji brevactid- s obzirom da si u hiperu najvjerojatnije ces dobiti ovaj od1500 ako uopce i dobijes!  Pa kazu nakon 4 dana ali meni se cini sigurnije6 dana... Tako sam i radila test

----------


## ARIANM

Moja beta 0,0 krvarenje pojačalo. Treba mi malo pauze od svega,tužna sam i ljuta istovremeno...

----------


## J&D

Arianm strasno mi je zao... Isplaci se dobro.... I onda u nove pobijede!

----------


## hope31

ARIANM zao mi je draga jako :Sad:

----------


## strategija

Arianm  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> Moja beta 0,0 krvarenje pojačalo. Treba mi malo pauze od svega,tužna sam i ljuta istovremeno...


 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sos15

Arianm :Love:

----------


## pčelica2009

beta  202

----------


## Snekica

:Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

ARIANM žao mi je! Odtuguj pa kreni dalje!

----------


## mare41

pcelice, bravo!
milasova, jel bolje? jos si u bolnici?
arianm, grlim!
drzim fige svim betocekalicama!

----------


## snupi

pčelice- bravo
Arianm- žao mi je , bude bolje drugi put, možda ostanemo prirodno trudne i ti i ja.

----------


## milasova8

ARIANM,zao mi je :Sad: 
Pcelics,vita cestitam!!

Mare moja,smirena sam i brzo sam prihvatils situaciju takva kakva je..imam smedi iscjedak,lezim cijelo vriheme jos u bolnici..i ostajem do srijede kad je novi UZV..drzite fige da druga beba ostane..
Hvala na pitanju :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Milasova, nema uopce razgovora naravno da ostaje!!! Drzim fige na vise ni nece biti hematoma kod sljedecek ultrazvuka kao i kod mene

----------


## Kyra Ars

Snupi i Arianm, žao mi je  :Love: 

Pčelice, bravo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

nema veze idemo u nove pobjede!

----------


## pirica

*Arianm*  :Love: 
*pčelice*, *vita*  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## innu

> Evo inognitusa javlja,sramezljivu beticu 332 19dnt  dr kaze da je ok


Opaca  :Very Happy:  cupkam, :Very Happy: hopsam, :Very Happy:  i navijam za duplanje :Heart: 
Inkognitušo jedna!

----------


## hope31

pcelice cestitam :Smile: 
milasova bit ce sve u redu s bebicom samo miruj,svi smo uz vas draga

----------


## tetadoktor

šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tužnicama i trudnicama i betočekalicama

----------


## sanda1977

> šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tužnicama i trudnicama i betočekalicama


 :Klap:

----------


## sanda1977

ja lagano odbrojavam....kraj 9 dnt....uh..sad mi je nekako najgore  :cupakosu: 
a gdje je još 14.... :facepalm:

----------


## hope31

> ja lagano odbrojavam....kraj 9 dnt....uh..sad mi je nekako najgore 
> 
> a gdje je još 14....


sad ce to draga brzo,uskoro ces nam javit divne vijesti :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

> ja lagano odbrojavam....kraj 9 dnt....uh..sad mi je nekako najgore 
> a gdje je još 14....


ja se još ne usudim... a gdje nađeš ove emotikone  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

> ja lagano odbrojavam....kraj 9 dnt....uh..sad mi je nekako najgore 
> a gdje je još 14....


 e meni je tek kraj 6dnt..... ludim...imam klasične PMS simptome....sinoć nisam mogla zaspat 2 sata .....samo sam osluškivla kako mi jajnici  "rade"...kičma me rastura....pa sam tužna...to mi M kuca na vrta....pa si kažem ma ne mora biti...samo sebe tješim...i tako u tim mislima 2 sata.....

----------


## vita22

Hvala svima na ljepim željama*,Tigrice L* tebe svi znaju morali su ispipati :Kiss: ...............hvala posebno mojim fiumankama....

----------


## bubekica

*vita22, pčelica* cestitam i ~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!
*arianm, snupi* grlim puno i nadam se da cete vrlo skoro krenuti dalje!
*milasova* sretno u srijedu!
svim nestrpljivim betocekalicama zelim da im vrijeme prodje sto brze i da ih na kraju nestrpljivog puta cekaju lijepe bete!
curama koje cekaju novu sansu u 2013-oj zelim da ih zagrije blagdansko raspolozenje i pogled iz tople sobice kroz prozor - kod mene lijepo pada, kod vas?

----------


## Ginger

> *vita22, pčelica* cestitam i ~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!
> *arianm, snupi* grlim puno i nadam se da cete vrlo skoro krenuti dalje!
> *milasova* sretno u srijedu!
> svim nestrpljivim betocekalicama zelim da im vrijeme prodje sto brze i da ih na kraju nestrpljivog puta cekaju lijepe bete!
> curama koje cekaju novu sansu u 2013-oj zelim da ih zagrije blagdansko raspolozenje i pogled iz tople sobice kroz prozor - kod mene lijepo pada, kod vas?


potpis

----------


## Beti3

> ja se još ne usudim... a gdje nađeš ove emotikone


Klikneš na žutog smajlića iznad posta koji pišeš i onda ispod njega na "More" - i evo ti brdo smajlića, npr:  :jutro:  :spava: ...

I vibrice svima koji čekaju, bilo što,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~. Hrabre cure.

----------


## Sandra1971

Dok sam ja oplakivala svoj prvi transfer.... ovdje se svaašta dogodilo  :Smile: 

*milasova8* odmaraj i uživaj misleći na svoju bebicu.....

*pirice, snupi, ARIANM* žao mi je  :Love: 
*pčelice, vita*  :Very Happy: 
*sanda1977* još malo  :Laughing:  - zezam te,al znam kako ti je to sam prošla prošli vikend....

šaljem kolektivne *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* i tužnicama i trudnicama i betočekalicama

----------


## Sandra1971

> drage moje nakon plusa i danas 9 dpt jedan veliki minus! Samo je jedan test bio pozitivan a druga dva su negativna. Nemam nade više.. Ne znam otkud taj plus onda?!
> Imam uputnicu za betu, ali doktor mi tvrdi da ju vadim tek 12 dan. Vjerovatno me želi poštedjeti saznanja biokemijske ili sl.


Mare 85-mislim da ti je 9 i 10dpt prerano za test.... sačekaj 12dpt i onda sretnoooooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

snupi, arianm :Love: 
pcelice, vita22 bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , i puno ~~~~~~~ za duplanje

Svima  :Heart:

----------


## anddu

Uf zaboravila sam skuhati kavicu, pa evo poslužite se  :Coffee: , a ima i čaja svih vrsta, sokića, vode kome ništa ne paše...

----------


## sos15

Ja ću jutros duplu kafu, a ne bi zgoreg bila ni kratka. Kako se približava sutrašnji dan i micro tese mm sve sam nervoznija.  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu: 

Može li mi neko reći koliki endometrij treba biti na dan punkcije, a folikuli? Meni juče endo bio 9mm, a folikuli razni: najveći 18. Punkcija bi trebali biti u ponedjeljak ili utorak. Je li to ok?
Više vjerujem forumašicama nego doktoru :Smile:

----------


## goodwitch

> Meni je danas, na 11+1 moja bebica mahala i od tada cmoljim stalno, dobili smo i trudničku knjižicu što želim uskoro svim dragim trudilicama


Super! :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja ću jutros duplu kafu, a ne bi zgoreg bila ni kratka. Kako se približava sutrašnji dan i micro tese mm sve sam nervoznija. 
> 
> Može li mi neko reći koliki endometrij treba biti na dan punkcije, a folikuli? Meni juče endo bio 9mm, a folikuli razni: najveći 18. Punkcija bi trebali biti u ponedjeljak ili utorak. Je li to ok?
> Više vjerujem forumašicama nego doktoru


*anddu*...... hvala na kavici..... 
*
sos15* ok ti je endo.... folikuli vjerujem isto... koliko su drugi veliki? Ja vjerujem da će punkcija već u ponedjeljak, kad si opet na folikulometriji

*
pčelica2009,* čestitam na beti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

ostalim za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11

----------


## sos15

Danas opet idem na uzv, ostali su bili 16,5, 15, 15, 15, 14,13,12, i niži ne mogu sve upamtiti, em priča na engleskom , em dok ležim na onom stolu, potpuno se pogubim.

----------


## sos15

Svim curama koje danas nešto čekaju puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, a posebno mojim azoo suborkama aboni76, nela 86 i new girl, tačnije njihovim muževima koji će danas na micro tese.

----------


## Snekica

> *anddu*...... hvala na kavici..... 
> *
> sos15* ok ti je endo.... folikuli vjerujem isto... 
> *
> pčelica2009,* čestitam na beti i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
> 
> ostalim za sve što vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X 
Budi stvarno je lijepo, baš sam jutros MM rekla kako bi uz topli čaj, krckanje vatre i pogled na snijeg koji pada i kod nas u Puli (!) bilo lijepo da kitimo bor! Onda je MM popio čaj, krenuo na posao, a bor nam je prevelik pa ne mogu sama, i još kasnije idemo u svatove... i prođe čarolija ukrašavanja bora uz pahulje snijega...  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

sos, pridruzujem se dobrim zeljama da sve micro tese budu uspjesne, i vama sretno!

----------


## sos15

Hvala mare41, nadam se da si ti dobro. Jesi li bila na uzv? 
P.S. femaru sam popila i uz svaku tabletu sam te se sjetila :Love:

----------


## tetadoktor

anndu, hvala na kavici...ja sam pod dekicom pred televizorom, probala sam otvoriti prozor i upalo mi brdo snijega!!!

svima saljem pregrst ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto god vam treba  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Sneki draga sretno! Držim fige i šaljem vibre!

Čestitke novopečenim trudnicama, šaljem vibre za sve što vam treba ljudi!
Oni koji mogu neka uživaju danas u snijegu!

----------


## frka

samo uletavam da bacim nešto ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve!

puse svima!

----------


## sanda1977

i ja bi kavu,ali mi je muka od nje....fali mi kava  :Undecided:  :Coffee:

----------


## anddu

sanda, dobar znak  :Wink: . Meni je fina i dan danas, zapravo ništa mi od ića i pića ne smeta  :Razz:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, dobar znak . Meni je fina i dan danas, zapravo ništa mi od ića i pića ne smeta


ne znam da li je dobar znak,mislim da je ipak preeeeerano za mučnine.... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BigBlue

Nadam se da uživate u sniježnim radostima. Mi smo propisno zatrpani i uživamo u tome, a naša pesica trenutno roni u snijegu, radi rovove i baš ju je gušt gledati iz toploga s vrućim čajem  :Grin: 

Ako imate staroga kruha ili idealno sjemenke, sjetite se i ptičica vani! A sjetite se i vode, koja im je često puno potrebnija zimi zbog smrzavanja i jer ne jedu snijeg. Mi smo OVO kupili u Pet centru, objesili u vrt i sad imamo feštu ispred prozora  :Smile: 

Stavljam novu listu; snupi & ARIANM  :Love: , pčelice čestitam  :Very Happy: , a svima ostalima puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (11)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
MalaMaja, Vg, IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (6)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)  - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF- GEMINI
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (18) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Evelyn73, SD, IVF/ICSI
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
Mare41, PFC Prag
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Milasova8 , Petrova, 1.ICSI
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET) - GEMINI
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
Phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
pipi73, Pronatal Prag, FET, (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Rose, PFC, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

STUDENI (14) 
anakob, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Bab, Petrova, IVF (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI)
Berishka, CITO, 1. IVF
Cassie, Pronatal Prag, IVF
Heli , PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
Kyra Ars, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1XIVF/ICSI)
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
MeriLu, CITO, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)
Pčelica2009, Mb (nakon 8 pokušaja)
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1x IVF)
Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI
s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 7xAIH, 12xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vita22, Ri, IVF

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
nov@, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
5.12. BubaSanja, SD, (nakon 3xAIH, 2xICSI)
12.12. medonija, VV, 1. IVF
14.12. sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
18.12. LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
18.12. Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 2xIVF )
24.12. Snekica, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 10xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Mare O., Vinogradska, 1. IVF; PetraP, Cito, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF)
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 

Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
lana2401, MB, 1xIVF; Muma, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH); sos15, Bahceci Sarajevo, 1. IVF/ICSI; Anabanana, VV, IVF; Darkica, IVF Centar, IVF – polustimulirani; barbi26, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Bubamara87, RI, AIH ;; Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH; TinaB, VV, 1. AIH (nakon spontane trudnoće)

 ON-GO  12. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Črkica, Petrova, IVF;
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF);
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
kismet, PFC Prag; 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
Mayica01, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI);
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
tonka10, VG, IVF( nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu);
 xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

01/2013: Anemona (VV); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) ; jejja, Ri, 1. IVF ; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI);

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); bubaba (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH);  tikki ( IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI , 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH) ; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Strašna , VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI);
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF; libcaa; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, ARIANM, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, corinaII, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena , Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  mare77, Mare85, Mare85, marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, Piki, pilek, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica,sirena 28,  Smarta, Sneki41, snupi, sonječka, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## sanda1977

:Klap:  na listi

----------


## PetraP

BB  :Klap:  za listu

----------


## Moe

> Nadam se da uživate u sniježnim radostima. Mi smo propisno zatrpani i uživamo u tome, a naša pesica trenutno roni u snijegu, radi rovove i baš ju je gušt gledati iz toploga s vrućim čajem 
> 
> Ako imate staroga kruha ili idealno sjemenke, sjetite se i ptičica vani! A sjetite se i vode, koja im je često puno potrebnija zimi zbog smrzavanja i jer ne jedu snijeg. Mi smo OVO kupili u Pet centru, objesili u vrt i sad imamo feštu ispred prozora 
> 
> Stavljam novu listu


Baš si se potrudila s listom! 
A divna vam je gesta za ptičice! Bravo!

----------


## J&D

Big blue... Svaka cast... Bas si me obradovala veeelikim srcem! Bas prikladno u ovo bozicno vrijeme

----------


## sos15

BB, hvala za listu, napokon sam se preselila na pikalice.

Molim vas opet za savjet: sad došla sa uzv i endo pao na 7.6mm. Doktor opet govori da je to dobro i da večeras primim štopericu,ali mene to zaista sikira. Ima li još neko da je imao takav slučaj? Folikuli su mi od 20mm , pa manji:18,18,1,17,15,12 itd, ne mogu sve popamtiti. Ali endo? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## coolerica

vita22 čestitam!!!!  :Klap: 
mare41 oćemo odgovor na pitanje o uzv-u :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Brunaa

*Big Blue*  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  za listu, lijepo si se potrudila!

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, a posebno azzo parovima koji isčekuju MT u Bahceci-u!

----------


## Brunaa

> Klikneš na žutog smajlića iznad posta koji pišeš i onda ispod njega na "More" - i evo ti brdo smajlića, npr: ...


*Beti3* hvala ti, konstatacija se odnosila na izbor emotikona, *sanda1977* uvijek nađe neku "prikladnu"

----------


## sanda1977

> *Beti3* hvala ti, konstatacija se odnosila na izbor emotikona, *sanda1977* uvijek nađe neku "prikladnu"


hehehe, :Bouncing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> X 
> Budi stvarno je lijepo, baš sam jutros MM rekla kako bi uz topli čaj, krckanje vatre i pogled na snijeg koji pada i kod nas u Puli (!) bilo lijepo da kitimo bor! Onda je MM popio čaj, krenuo na posao, a bor nam je prevelik pa ne mogu sama, i još kasnije idemo u svatove... i prođe čarolija ukrašavanja bora uz pahulje snijega...


Šta ipak ideš u svatove

----------


## Mali Mimi

sos15 probaj ga podebljati prirodnim metodama ciklom i ananasom možda pomogne

----------


## rose

Big Blue za listu :Very Happy:  svaka čast

samo ja bi trebala biti u studenom a ne listopadu,hvala

----------


## BigBlue

Brunna, rose - riješeno!

----------


## pipi73

> BB, hvala za listu, napokon sam se preselila na pikalice.
> 
> Molim vas opet za savjet: sad došla sa uzv i endo pao na 7.6mm. Doktor opet govori da je to dobro i da večeras primim štopericu,ali mene to zaista sikira. Ima li još neko da je imao takav slučaj? Folikuli su mi od 20mm , pa manji:18,18,1,17,15,12 itd, ne mogu sve popamtiti. Ali endo?


Draga nemoj da se nerviras...mislim da endometrij ne moze da padne u debljini....zavisi od onog ko mjeri,kako mjeri i sl..Meni se slicno desilo zadnji put..pitala sam dr Mardesica i ovako mi je objasnio..
U svakom slucaju jedi svezi ananas,sok od cvekle,ja sam jela i one brazilske orahe( 4-5 komada) i sve je bilo najbolje...Opusti se..sve ima da bude ok..

----------


## sos15

> Draga nemoj da se nerviras...mislim da endometrij ne moze da padne u debljini....zavisi od onog ko mjeri,kako mjeri i sl..Meni se slicno desilo zadnji put..pitala sam dr Mardesica i ovako mi je objasnio..
> U svakom slucaju jedi svezi ananas,sok od cvekle,ja sam jela i one brazilske orahe( 4-5 komada) i sve je bilo najbolje...Opusti se..sve ima da bude ok..


Pipi, ja navalila na pivo :Laughing: , čula sam da je i ono dobro za endo! :Laughing: 
Sutra ću kupiti brazilske orase. Ma čudno mi je jer je isti doktor radio uzv. :Confused:

----------


## sanda1977

evo ja odbrojavam zadnje sate 10 dnt....mučnina na kavu i dalje je tu...za test je još rano pretpostavljam...grudi mlohave  :Laughing: ,ali bolne na dodir....hehe
jedino kada sjedim me dolje u leđima pritisak neki....pa se moram ustati...
sve u svemu sam mirna,ali već jedva čekam da vidim na čemu sam.... :alexis: 
šta vi kažete kada bi mogla napraviti test....?

----------


## Brunaa

> šta vi kažete kada bi mogla napraviti test....?


draga test napraviti posle bete  :Smile:  nemoj misliti da te zezam, nisam, samo ćeš sebe izluđivati... ne znam, ja barem nemam snage za to, niti imam prostora u glavi za nove "momente"... draga ti si trudna i lijepo čekaj betu  :Bouncing:

----------


## sanda1977

> draga test napraviti posle bete  nemoj misliti da te zezam, nisam, samo ćeš sebe izluđivati... ne znam, ja barem nemam snage za to, niti imam prostora u glavi za nove "momente"... draga ti si trudna i lijepo čekaj betu


pozlatile ti se rijeći... :Love: 
pa nemam ni ja snage uopće ga praviti....vjerujem da vidim minus da bi pojela taj test  :Laughing: 
a ništa čekat ću betu....ili vješticu  :oklagija:

----------


## Brunaa

> a ništa čekat ću betu....ili vješticu


 :starac:  :starac:  već te zamišljam  :Storma s bičem:  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## sanda1977

> već te zamišljam


hehehehe,neću biti uračunjiva  :ban:

----------


## Brunaa

> hehehehe,neću biti uračunjiva


pripremu "dočeka" za vješticu ostavi za _kasnije,_ dok dođe vještica tebi u goste izmodit će sve aktualno, tako da ćeš se morati ponovo angažirati  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

Jutro svima...evo kavica i ostali topli napici.... :Smile:  danas mi je 11 dnt,BT 37,1...pocinje me glava boljeti kao uvijek pred vjesticu...a tako se i osjecam  :Sad:  mislim da nfcu docekati betu....

----------


## anddu

Sannda ako se toliko mucis (a svi znamo kako je cekati betu) podi je izvaditi nesto ranije. Ja dam na 11dnt 3dnevnih embrija imala na testu plus a 12dnt beta je bila 226 uz napomenu da nisam primala boostere. Drzim fige da te beta iznenadi i hvala na kavici bas pase u ovo hladno jutro bez struje. Nesto nam riknulo u kuci

----------


## Inesz

sanda, hajde daj nam plusić na testu  :Smile: 

(evo opet mene, ali moram : porast bazalne temparature nastaje radi pojačanog lučenja progesterona nakon ovulacije. isti učinak na bazalnu temperaturu ima i sintetski progesteron iz lijekova poput utrogestana. tako da održavanje povišene bazalne temperature dok smo na terapiju utogestanom, nema značaj).

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, hajde daj nam plusić na testu 
> 
> (evo opet mene, ali moram : porast bazalne temparature nastaje radi pojačanog lučenja progesterona nakon ovulacije. isti učinak na bazalnu temperaturu ima i sintetski progesteron iz lijekova poput utrogestana. tako da održavanje povišene bazalne temperature dok smo na terapiju utogestanom, nema značaj).


ja isto mislim da mi je povišena od utrića...suta ću napraviti test,ako u međuvremenu ne dobijem...

----------


## sanda1977

> Sannda ako se toliko mucis (a svi znamo kako je cekati betu) podi je izvaditi nesto ranije. Ja dam na 11dnt 3dnevnih embrija imala na testu plus a 12dnt beta je bila 226 uz napomenu da nisam primala boostere. Drzim fige da te beta iznenadi i hvala na kavici bas pase u ovo hladno jutro bez struje. Nesto nam riknulo u kuci


sutra ću napraviti test,jer je moj 2-dnevni....a betu ću vidjeti kada ću

----------


## Brunaa

*sandice* hvala na kavici, baš mi treba da se razbudim...
Vibramo za sve čekalice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, posebno za tebe da nam ne poludiš do 14-og  :Wink:  i naravno za tvoju betu.
*Poseban pozdrav azoo parovima, a vibrice šaljemo za Tanjicu, Sos15, Postoji nada, ciska i njihove muževe koji danas imaju MT, vibramo za što više plivača ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## hope31

sanda~~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu da nam javis ili + na testicu ako se odlucis :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

meni paše samo virtualna kava.... :Sad: 
i ja se nadam plusiću....Brunna već sam luda  :cupakosu: 
hehhhehe
draga hope31  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

Dobro jutro zelim svima! Bas nam je burno i prohladno, tako da se pridruzujem ispijanju toplih napitaka u zagrljaju  mekane dekice!
Potpisujem Inesz i dodajem da sam ja u ovulatornim ciklusima u lutealnoj fazi ucestalo imala i tjelesnu temperaturu 37-37.2, a nisam bila na utricima i nisam bila T. Lud je taj progesteron!
*Sanda*, vjerujem da si sad vec jaaako nestrpljiva i napeta i ja se na tvom mjestu ne bi vise mucila, nego lijepo 12 dnt izvadila betu...  :fige:

----------


## Brunaa

draga ako se patiš toliko uradi testić da se riješiš muka  :Love:  i javi nam jedan lijepi prelijepi plusić

----------


## sanda1977

> draga ako se patiš toliko uradi testić da se riješiš muka  i javi nam jedan lijepi prelijepi plusić


evo napravila sam test,neki sa interneta i jedan veeeeeeeliki minus.... :Undecided:

----------


## Brunaa

> evo napravila sam test,neki sa interneta i jedan veeeeeeeliki minus....


ebem mu miša  :Sad: , draga nemoj biti puno tužna, odtuguj svoje, pripremi se za nadolazeće blagdane i novu godinu koja će nadam se biti plodonosnija  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

pojavilA SE DRUGA BLIJEDA CRTICA?????
i mm ju je vidio od prve????
i šta sada? sada sam tek luda  :gaah:

----------


## Brunaa

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  draga pričekaj sutra ujutro i ponovi test

----------


## hope31

sanda ne mora jos znaciti da je kraj,izvadi betu da budes sigurna,meni je 11 dpt popodne pokazao jako blijedu crticu a 12 dpt je bio + ali na onom intim plus testu

----------


## J&D

> evo napravila sam test,neki sa interneta i jedan veeeeeeeliki minus....


Uopce te necu tjesiti.... Jer kao prvo mislim da je debelo prerano za test, kao drugo meni se jedva vidjela crta 14 dnt  i to trodnevnog, i to na plivinom testu od 70 kn! Tako da taj minus nebi ni ukojem slucaju uzela za ozbiljno, a pogotovo ne na nekom testu sa interneta koji je ko zna gdje i ko zna koliko stajao.... Nema tugovanja ako oces radit test strpi se jos dan dva... I onda s nekim tek kupljenim u ljekarnim ima ih i po 25 kn ali su propisno skladisteni! I test bi trebao biti onaj za rano otkrivanje trudnoce! I jos napomena ja sam primala boostere pa je crtica jedva bila vidljiva

----------


## hope31

eto vidis ponovi ujutro test i bit ce tamna crta :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

> sanda ne mora jos znaciti da je kraj,izvadi betu da budes sigurna,meni je 11 dpt popodne pokazao jako blijedu crticu a 12 dpt je bio + ali na onom intim plus testu


Skoro isti scenari.... Ali dan ili dva kasnije

----------


## sanda1977

> Uopce te necu tjesiti.... Jer kao prvo mislim da je debelo prerano za test, kao drugo meni se jedva vidjela crta 14 dnt  i to trodnevnog, i to na plivinom testu od 70 kn! Tako da taj minus nebi ni ukojem slucaju uzela za ozbiljno, a pogotovo ne na nekom testu sa interneta koji je ko zna gdje i ko zna koliko stajao.... Nema tugovanja ako oces radit test strpi se jos dan dva... I onda s nekim tek kupljenim u ljekarnim ima ih i po 25 kn ali su propisno skladisteni! I test bi trebao biti onaj za rano otkrivanje trudnoce! I jos napomena ja sam primala boostere pa je crtica jedva bila vidljiva


slažem se stobom....kupit ću sutra test u ljekarnoj,pa ga ponoviti....jooj  :facepalm:   :drama:

----------


## sos15

Bruna, hvala što si nas se sjetila. Mi se polako spremamo za krenuti na klniku. Trema je strašna, ali prežvjećemo i ovaj dan.

Puno je lakše uz forumaše, posebno što osim vas niko ne zna šta nas danas čeka.

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda ne mora jos znaciti da je kraj,izvadi betu da budes sigurna,meni je 11 dpt popodne pokazao jako blijedu crticu a 12 dpt je bio + ali na onom intim plus testu


pa jako je blijeda,ali se vidi.....sutra ponavljam test....

----------


## Brunaa

> Bruna, hvala što si nas se sjetila. Mi se polako spremamo za krenuti na klniku. Trema je strašna, ali prežvjećemo i ovaj dan.
> 
> Puno je lakše uz forumaše, posebno što osim vas niko ne zna šta nas danas čeka.


*sos15* vi ste pravi mali hrabri ljudi  :Heart:  blažen bio forum!

----------


## sanda1977

> Bruna, hvala što si nas se sjetila. Mi se polako spremamo za krenuti na klniku. Trema je strašna, ali prežvjećemo i ovaj dan.
> 
> Puno je lakše uz forumaše, posebno što osim vas niko ne zna šta nas danas čeka.


uz vas smo draga.... :Love:

----------


## hope31

> pa jako je blijeda,ali se vidi.....sutra pona
> vljam test....


s tim da sam ga ja s popodnevnim urinom radila ne jutarnjim a tebi je s jutarnjim pokazao crticu,ujutro ponovi pa da mozemo popit nesto :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

sanda, plus je tu, sad beta!
sos, i svi ostali azo parovi-sretno!!

----------


## sos15

Hvala cure!

Sanda da plusić na testu preraste u veliku betu! :Very Happy:

----------


## pčelica2009

> pa jako je blijeda,ali se vidi.....sutra ponavljam test....


to je toooo :Very Happy: tako je i meni ilo.Tek na dan bete je bila prava druga crta.Ako pokaže i slabo blijedu,znači da je to to :Klap:

----------


## sanda1977

> s tim da sam ga ja s popodnevnim urinom radila ne jutarnjim a tebi je s jutarnjim pokazao crticu,ujutro ponovi pa da mozemo popit nesto


 :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

nadam se da si mm i ja nismo umislili drugu crticu....vidjet ću sutra!

----------


## hope31

> nadam se da si mm i ja nismo umislili drugu crticu....vidjet ću sutra!


nema tu draga umisljanja crtica je crtica :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> nema tu draga umisljanja crtica je crtica


 :Shy kiss:

----------


## Brunaa

> nema tu draga umisljanja crtica je crtica


*
X*

----------


## anddu

sanda  :fige:  za betu, azoo parovima  :fige:  za plivače

----------


## Snekica

Sanda čestitam! Sad čekamo drugi testić, pa betu!  :Klap:  Dobro da si se makla iz Os!
Svim azoo parovima  :fige: 
Mali mimi, ovaj put slabo mirujem, malo su tome pridonijele razne obaveze, malo Crinone s kojim sam se preporodila i toplo preporučam svima, malo misao da su bile 3st mrve pa im ne dajem šansu kao 8st (koja sam ja mater!) ali svjesna sam postotka uspješnosti... Tako da sam u petak imala nekakvo izlaganje (doduše kratko), jučer 2 svadbe. Išla sam na kraju na obje jer bi mi stvarno bilo žao da sam ih propustila (bilo je odlično) jedino nisam plesala ništa i to mi je jako falilo jer obožavam ples, kakav god bio! S MM sam otplesala jednu kratku laganicu i to je to! Biti će šta ima za biti! Možda im mamina aktivnost paše pa se odluče ostati!  :Very Happy:

----------


## medeni

Evo da i ovdje dam potporu azoo parovima koje danas čeka MT.Ovih dana već je bilo tužnih ali i sretnih vijesti na azoo temi pa misli da im je potreba podrška svih nas.Ja sam pogotovo osjetljiva na ovu temu jer smo mi prolazili slično i znam da sada vlada  golema trema i iščekivanje.Zato. sretnooo!

----------


## sos15

Joj, medeni, tvoj post mi natjera suze na oči, mada sam si naredila da nema suza (bar dok dragi ne uđe u salu, da me ne vidi). Jedino me tješi tvoja slika, da ćemo i mi dočekati jednu takvu slatkicu.

----------


## medeni

*Sos*,"zabranjujem" suze(ajde možda koju radosnicu kad sve prođe).sada trebaš biti jaka zbog muža.Ne brini, u pravim je rukama.

----------


## Inesz

vibram za sve tanke crtice da postanu debele.
vibram za lijepe i pravilno rastuće bete.
viibram za srčeka i mirne trudnoće.
vibram za lagane porode, zdrave bebe, sretno odrastanje i radosan život.

 :Smile: 
_____________________________
testove za trundoću treba očitati nakon onoliko minuta koliko navodi uproizvođač u uputi koja dolazi uz test. nevaljalo je očitavanje testa nakon tog vremena.  :Sad: 

test za trudnoću se treba očitati nakon točno onoliko minuta koliko u uputi navodi proizvođač.

kod mnogih testova nakon propisanog vremena očitavanja, dolazi do naknandne pojave blijede crtice, koja zapravo ne znači pozitivan test, već ta blijeda crtica nastaje usljed drugih kemijskih interakcija koje se događaju među kemijskim spojevima u testu ( i urinu). 

naravno, treba slijediti i druge upute poizvođača testa (npr. ako je naznačeno da se testira sa prvim jutarnji urinom, to je naznačeno sa razlogom)...

(znam da ovakv sadržaj posta nije popularan, ali mislim da je nužan. znam kako je silno željeti, znam da je ponekad u silini  naših želja i emocija teško zadržati se nogama na tlu, znam da je teško biti realan i postupati ispravno sa testovima i ispravno ih očitati). 

sve to je ljudski i svima šaljem najbolje želje i tone dobrih ~~~~~~

----------


## Brunaa

*Inesz* baš si to lijepo napisala  :Naklon: , sve potpisujem!

----------


## sanda1977

> vibram za sve tanke crtice da postanu debele.
> vibram za lijepe i pravilno rastuće bete.
> viibram za srčeka i mirne trudnoće.
> vibram za lagane porode, zdrave bebe, sretno odrastanje i radosan život.
> 
> 
> _____________________________
> testove za trundoću treba očitati nakon onoliko minuta koliko navodi uproizvođač u uputi koja dolazi uz test. nevaljalo je očitavanje testa nakon tog vremena. 
> 
> ...


u točno vrijeme je očitan....želim se danas radovati,pa makar i lažnom blijedom crticom.... :durise:

----------


## PetraP

Sanda samo pozitiva... ja osobno sam 9 dnt i to blastica imala negativan test .tek 12 dnt se vidjela blijeda crtica isto na tim internetskim testovima da bi 14 dnt beta bila 625

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> u točno vrijeme je očitan....želim se danas radovati,pa makar i lažnom blijedom crticom....


sanda nikada mi se nije pojavila druga crta, ni u vremenu koje je zadano, a bogami ni nakon vremena
vec sam razmisljala da si nacrtam jednu pa da i to dozivim
kad budem ugledala tu dugu crtu vjerojatno cu se onesvijestiti
tako da ili ponovi test ili radi betu

----------


## Moe

> vibram za sve tanke crtice da postanu debele.
> vibram za lijepe i pravilno rastuće bete.
> viibram za srčeka i mirne trudnoće.
> vibram za lagane porode, zdrave bebe, sretno odrastanje i radosan život.


Divno napisano, i ja želim svima sve navedeno!

----------


## hope31

> Divno napisano, i ja želim svima sve 
> navedeno!


tako lijepo napisano mogu samo staviti x

----------


## matahari

*sanda nikada mi se nije pojavila druga crta, ni u vremenu koje je zadano, a bogami ni nakon vremena
vec sam razmisljala da si nacrtam jednu pa da i to dozivim
kad budem ugledala tu dugu crtu vjerojatno cu se onesvijestiti*  :Laughing: 

Sanda ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

*sanda* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja sam jutros piskila testic cisto da lakse docekam sutra, a sta rec blijeda crtica na njemu, mamicu joj jos nije opala do kraja

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ja sam jutros piskila testic cisto da lakse docekam sutra, a sta rec blijeda crtica na njemu, mamicu joj jos nije opala do kraja


ja maloprije napravila drugi test...sada je jače vidljiva druga crtica......

----------


## hope31

> ja maloprije napravila drugi test...sada je 
> jače vidljiva druga crtica......


supeeer sanda,skakala bi sa ovim emotikonima ali ih nemam na mobu :Smile:  :Smile: to je to sad jos~~~~~~~~ za betu
pirice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ znas sve

----------


## pirica

*sanda* sutra beta???

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* sutra beta???


evo vidljiva je,nisam luda uslikala sam s mobom i vidi se!
nije mi sutra beta,trebala bi 14. vaditi....možda da preksutra vadim?!

----------


## pirica

ma vadi sutra

----------


## sanda1977

> supeeer sanda,skakala bi sa ovim emotikonima ali ih nemam na mobuto je to sad jos~~~~~~~~ za betu
> pirice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ znas sve


ljubim te,da znaš!
nisam mogla kopkala me ta crtica,i morala sam je ponoviti...sada stvarno nemam više testova  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> ma vadi sutra


misliš?! rano je

----------


## Brunaa

> sada stvarno nemam više testova


ne vjerujem ti  :Razz:  a kad si krenila već sa testićima idi do kraja i izvadi betu sutra. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliki brojček ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## smarija

sandra cestitam ti,tako je meni bilo kod prve trudnoce crtica jedva da se nazirala i to je bilo to,jeste da  nisam uspjela iznijeti tu trudnocu ali tu je kriva trombofilija
posto je test pozitivan betu mnozes sutra raditi slobodno

----------


## sanda1977

> ne vjerujem ti  a kad si krenila već sa testićima idi do kraja i izvadi betu sutra. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliki brojček ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :oklagija:  dobit ćeš ti! razmislit ću do sutra za betu!

----------


## sanda1977

> sandra cestitam ti,tako je meni bilo kod prve trudnoce crtica jedva da se nazirala i to je bilo to,jeste da  nisam uspjela iznijeti tu trudnocu ali tu je kriva trombofilija


 :Love:

----------


## J&D

Eto sanda fino sam ti rekla da te nemam namjeru tjesiti! Ceeeestitam draga, to mi je draze od tjesenja

----------


## Brunaa

> dobit ćeš ti! razmislit ću do sutra za betu!


kako god odlučiš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> Eto sanda fino sam ti rekla da te nemam namjeru tjesiti! Ceeeestitam draga, to mi je draze od tjesenja


 :Preskace uze:  nadam se da će to beta ipak potvrditi...

----------


## hope31

sanda izvadi betu sutra ja sam je vadila 12 dpt a dan prije mi je bila svjetlija crtica a sutradan veliki + i osla i izvadila betu,kako god odlucis~~~~~~~~~~~ za divnu brojcicu draga

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* ako je na testicu s neta vidljiva crtica s popodnevnim urinom - bit ce i lijepa beta. sretno ako se odlucis sutra i drago mi je da ti je vv ocito donio srecu iz prve  :Kiss: 

svim parovima koji su danas u sarajevu zelim da nam jave lijepe vijesti!

----------


## sanda1977

Sutra onda beta!

----------


## hope31

> Sutra onda beta!


draga nek ti sutra lijepa beta bude najljepsi bozicni poklon koji mozes dobiti i da tvoja curica dobije bracu ili seku..pusa

----------


## Snekica

bravo! cekamo betu!!! sretno! :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

Hvala ti puno! I ja se nadam! Sada me malo strah.,da beta ne pokaze drugo!

----------


## hope31

> Hvala ti puno! I ja se nadam! Sada 
> me malo strah.,da beta ne pokaze drugo!


dva pozitivna testica i to popodnevni bit ce i beta lijepa ali ti najbolje znas mozes izvadit sutra betu a ak ne zelis popiski jos jedno 3,4 pozitivna testica pa onda beta hehe

----------


## venddy

*sanda* čestitam na plusiću, to je to 100%. Možeš slobodno sutra vadit betu, vrijednost bete najvjerojatnije neće biti džinovska ali s obzirom da se radi o dvodnevnom embrijiću i da će ti sutra tek biti 12 dnt vjerujem u jednu zadovoljavajuću brojčicu.
Evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da baš bude tako

----------


## mare41

na temi azoo statistika lose vijesti, bas sam tuzna, cure drzite se!

----------


## sos15

BB,  može me izbrisati s liste, nisam došla ni do punkcije, azoospermia nas je pobijedila. :Predaja:  :Predaja:  :Predaja:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sanda1977

Sos zao mi je  :Sad: 
a ja cu ipak malo sacekati s betom....ponovit cu test...
Koji mi preporucujete da kupim?

----------


## Brunaa

> BB, može me izbrisati s liste, nisam došla ni do punkcije, azoospermia nas je pobijedila.


draga *sos15* znam da vas sad ne može ništa utješiti, ali ovo nije kraj kako vam se god činilo da je. Odmorite se od svega, budite podrška jedno drugom i onda će doći na red razmišljanje o alternativama.

----------


## Majuška

> a ja cu ipak malo sacekati s betom....ponovit cu test...
> Koji mi preporucujete da kupim?


ČESTITAAAAAM!!

Moj glas za bilo koji Clearblue a najviše za Clearblue digital (iako navodno nije jako osjetljiv meni je u dva navrata suludo rano pokazao + i tad si zaista sigurna  :Smile:  )

SRETNO!

----------


## bubekica

*sanda* ja da sam na tvom mjestu bih uzela neki osjetljiviji i neki manje osjetljiv, ako oba pokazu plusek, to je to. ja osobno nisam za clearblue, niti bilokoji drugi test s plavom tintom pa bi moja preporuka isla za gravignost. pitaj u ljekarni neki osjetljivosti 25 i 50IU/L. i sretno ujutro (iako znam da ce bit pozitivan!)

----------


## Majuška

plava tinta je znala raditi evaporacijsku ali to je tanka tanka linija
Ako je debela linija, pa makar i jako svjetla - to je to  :Smile:

----------


## medeni

Još loših vijesti na temi azoo statistika... :Sad:

----------


## hope31

sos zao mi je draga :Sad:  :Sad: nista ovo vas ne moze utjesiti al odtugujte i hrabro naprijed

----------


## hope31

> Sos zao mi je 
> 
> a ja cu ipak malo sacekati s betom....ponovit cu test...
> Koji mi preporucujete da kupim?


sanda ja sam uzimala gravignost 30 kn kazu da ima najjacu osjetljivost..sretno iako ne sumnjam :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

sos  :Sad:  drzte se

Test - najjeftiniji
Meni se uvijek pokazali bolji
Clearblue i intim su mi pokazali plus kad je beta bila vec velika, nisu bas osjetlji
Ja najvise volim one s neta, a gravignost je isto jako osjetljiv
Ima i onaj 1step -  13 kn, al ga nema bas za kupiti svugdje, isto dobar
Zapravo, ovi jeftiniji su mi oba puta pokazali plus prije nego ovi skupi

----------


## sanda1977

ovaj 1step sam prije radila....kupit ću i taj i gravignost......ali prvo kavica.... :Coffee:  za sve,ja sad pijem pravu....

----------


## tetadoktor

sanda, hvala na kavici.....

od srca ti šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za još jedan + na testu i da ti sve potvrdi beta  :Very Happy: 

i svim ostalim suborkama  :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, hvala na kavici.....
> 
> od srca ti šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za još jedan + na testu i da ti sve potvrdi beta 
> 
> i svim ostalim suborkama


iskreno,strah me ga raditi sada....i raditi betu...... :scared:

----------


## s_iva

Sanda, vec i ja postajem nestrpljiva. Ja bih na tvom mjestu danas izvadila betu.

A gdje nam je Bab?

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala sanda na kavici, pijem i nudim dalje.

Ja sam se izluđivala testovima i potpisujem s_ivu: ß je jedina relevantna. ~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti  :fige: 

Vijesti s azoo su uistinu pretužne,  :Love:  dragi moji da nađete snage za sebe!

----------


## beilana

Sanda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iako znam ak si juce imala crticu onda je to to. Al nemoj vec danas ocekivati debelog plusa. Beta ne raste bas tak brzo al plusek ce biti tu sigurna sam

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~iako znam ak si juce imala crticu onda je to to. Al nemoj vec danas ocekivati debelog plusa. Beta ne raste bas tak brzo al plusek ce biti tu sigurna sam


test PRIMA STIC po 56 kn kaže negatvno.....nema ni blijede crtice....eto....lažna uzbuna :Sad:

----------


## J&D

Odi po jos neki drugi.... Meni je intim plus od plive pokazao + rano, ali je i nestao jako brzo pa sam poslje njega jos radila gravignost i bila pluscina do neba... Neka bude roza tinta i za rano otkrivanje trudnoce!

----------


## Mare 85

Drage moje 11 dpt smeđa fleka, 12 dpt još malo smeđeg i konačno 13 dpt prava krv, vještica je u punom mahu! NIšta od ovoga puta. Betu nisam niti dočekala!
Čestitam novim trudnicama, čekalicama puno pusa i strpljenja...

----------


## sanda1977

> Odi po jos neki drugi.... Meni je intim plus od plive pokazao + rano, ali je i nestao jako brzo pa sam poslje njega jos radila gravignost i bila pluscina do neba... Neka bude roza tinta i za rano otkrivanje trudnoce!


piše da je najosjetljiviji....i roza tinta je...ma negativan je sto posto.....a zašto su prva dva pozitivna.ne znam...

----------


## J&D

Pa to je i meni cudno, ne znam ja to nebi mogla preziviti, ili bi jos jedan radila ili otisla betu vadit.... To nije uopce humano

----------


## J&D

Mare strasno mi je zao

----------


## Mare 85

> test PRIMA STIC po 56 kn kaže negatvno.....nema ni blijede crtice....eto....lažna uzbuna


Sanda meni se to dogodilo prošli tjedan ..pozitivan pa negativan test. Kod mene nažalost do bete stigla menga.
Ne želim niti vaditi betu, nije uspjelo i gotovo.. biokemijska bi me uzrujala još više.
Ali javilo mi se bilo na pp puno cura kojima je test negativno krivo pokazao, vadi betu.. držim fige!

----------


## sanda1977

ma sada sam komirana.....ali sutra idem vaditi betu....da si skratim muke....mare  :Love:

----------


## Majuška

Sandra, držim fige
Meni su 2 clearblue pokazivala + dok je IntimPlus pokazivao debeli minus..
Fingers crossed!

----------


## PetraP

Sanda to je čisto igranje živaca za poluditi . Učini nešto ili test ili betu da znaš na čemu si.
Mene sutra čeka transfer blastica tko će preživjeti idućih 14 dana...

----------


## hope31

mare jako mi je zao :Sad:  :Sad: sad malo odmori,glavu gore i naprijed hrabro

----------


## bubekica

*mare85*  :Love:  preporucam da ipak izvadis betu...
*sanda* koliko sam shvatila to uopce nije bio prvi jutarnji urin?? ne zelim te spotati, ali izludit ces se ovako. idi vadi betu. sad.

----------


## hope31

sanda najbolje da izvadis betu ovo je stvarno igranje s zivcima~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

> test PRIMA STIC po 56 kn kaže negatvno.....nema ni blijede crtice....eto....lažna uzbuna


meni je baš taj Prima Stick bio lažno negativan. a dan nakon bete od 200 jeeeedva pozitivan - mikroskopska crtica.


jako mi je žao zbog vijesti na azoo topicu  :Sad:  držite se...  :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Sanda,i moj.savjet je da izvadis betu..
Azzo parovi,neizmjerno.mi je zao i vjerujem da cete skupit hrabrosti i probati opet nesto.. Sretno!

A mene uzasno muci zatvor..trbuh me boli za.popiz.... Cepic jedva pomogne,namucim se uzasno..nadam se da to silno naprezanje ne moze nastetiti mrvici..mucim se uzas,ali nadam se da ce to sve brzo proci i da cu napokon uzivati u trudnoci..

Eto drage moje..sutra je ipak UZVi vjerujem da bude ok..

Svima saljem ~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba :Smile: 

Pusa

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* pomoglo je jednoj trudnici koja je imala isti problem - pa - vrijedi pokusati - sirup od sljive i smokve - dopusten trudnicama, u ljekarnama imas. pije se navecer, ujutro show program  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~ za sutra!

----------


## milasova8

Bubek,bas cu rec dragom da mi kupi,jedem ih ovako ali nista..pihem donat,secerim kavu na najjacd i nista..joj,koma..
Nisam mislila da ce mi bit ovako,ali eto,sta je tu je..idemo hrabro dalje

----------


## sanda1977

> Bubek,bas cu rec dragom da mi kupi,jedem ih ovako ali nista..pihem donat,secerim kavu na najjacd i nista..joj,koma..
> Nisam mislila da ce mi bit ovako,ali eto,sta je tu je..idemo hrabro dalje


idem vaditi! betu LH trakica se pokazala jako pozitivna....čitala sam da se može i lh trakicom dokazati trudnoća

----------


## sos15

Milasova, nek ti dragi skuva kompot od suvih šljiva, nemoj pretjerivati sa šećerom. To je meni doktor rekao poslije operacije slijepog crijeva i zaista je pomoglo.

----------


## Inesz

sanda, briši vadit betu!
 :Smile: 
jedva čekam da poskočimo  :Very Happy:  od veselja radi velike bete!

----------


## hope31

sanda cekamo lijepe vijesti :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

pirice  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sanda~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*milasova* i ja sam pokusavala sa suhim sljivama koje su se mocile cijelu noc, nije pomoglo, ali ovaj sirup je odmah djelovao. 
*sanda* bit ce to lijepa beta!

----------


## pirica

8
moja pada

----------


## sanda1977

nalaz za sat vremena...sad cu biti sigurna...je.... testovi! uh

----------


## Reni76

*pirica* :Love: 
*sanda1977* želim ti najljepšu brojku na svijetu!

----------


## PetraP

s nestrpljenjem čekamo sanada

----------


## PetraP

sorry sanda

----------


## Kadauna

Pirice - žao mi je... iako je tvoja beta od početka bila mala,s premalim rastom.. sreća pa si prošla bez kiretaže... 

Drži se  :Love: 

Sanda, ajde... srećom pa ćemo uskoro dobiti tvoj nalaz bete - ovih dana si glavna na forumu s najviše postova.....  :Laughing:

----------


## anddu

a joj sanda, što nam priredi  :drama: , sad čekamo s nestrpljenjem  :štrika:   iako ne sumnjam da će biti to lijepa brojčica

mare, pirica  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

petra,vjeruj da ni ne znam kako se zovem. LH trakica pozitivna,jasne dvije crte. nadam se da ce i beta biti

----------


## Kadauna

> Pirice - žao mi je... iako je tvoja beta od početka bila mala,s premalim rastom.. sreća pa si prošla bez kiretaže... 
> 
> Drži se 
> 
> Sanda, ajde... srećom pa ćemo uskoro dobiti tvoj nalaz bete - ovih dana si glavna na forumu s najviše postova.....



zaboravih napisati... držm Sanda fige za lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

haha,kadauna,pa kad vi jedine znate o cemu pricam! kad to nekom drugom pricam,gledaju me kao da sam marsóvac! mnogh nemaju pojma gdje se odvija óplodnja! uzas

----------


## PetraP

draga moja većina nas je bila na tvom mjestu znamo kako je bit će to dobro...
vidjet ćeš mene od sutra kad počnem simptom ovaj simptom onaj luda skroz 14 dana. nadam se samo da ću se jednog dana smijati svojim ludarijama

----------


## sanda1977

pisem s moba,pa malo kiksam pravopis...hvala svima sto me trpite  :Wink:

----------


## medonija

dakle... :škartoc: ... ja sam tek sad otkrila ovu temu... 
pa da se predstavim i pohvalim: ja jučer  13dnt  popiškila debeli, tamno plavi +  :Very Happy: 
obzirom da se + pojavio skoro prije nego kontrolna crta uopće ne sumnjam u točnost rezultata  :Cool: , što više nadamo se oooogromnoj ß u srijedu!

*sanda*  koliko ja znam test urina može biti samo lažno negativan, nikako lažno pozitivan, tako da ako je i samo jedan pokazao +, onda je to +! i ti si trudna!

obzirom da deeeebeeeelo kasnim na ovoj temi, evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve kojima treba  :Kiss:

----------


## PetraP

medonija čestitke ... baš lijep božični poklon

----------


## BigBlue

> dakle...... ja sam tek sad otkrila ovu temu...


Bez brige medonija, zato smo mi tebe otkrile na vrijeme i već si nam dugo na listi betočekalica  :Wink: 

Dobro nam došla i čestitam i ovdje  :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

je,  i onda mi netko kaže da Djed Mraz ne postoji  :durise:  meni su se najljepše stvari uvijek dešavale oko Božića  :Wink: 
negooooo, nakon koliko je 1. uzv?!

----------


## Moe

> negooooo, nakon koliko je 1. uzv?!


Kod mene je bio sa 5 tjedana i 4 dana trudnoće. (Računajući od prvog dana posljednje menstruacije.)

----------


## medonija

joooj, ja bi htjela odmah znat da su oboje "živi i zdravi"  :Klap:

----------


## hope31

medonija cestitam od srca :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

sanda svi nestrpljivo cekamo da poskocimo iako ne smijem skakat :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

cure hvala svima  :Kiss: 

sanda  :Cekam:

----------


## Moe

Ajmo sandaaaaa  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*medonija* na VV je 1.uzv 28 dana od punkcije... to bi bilo na punih 6 tjedana.

----------


## sanda1977

beta je 188.4 pozitivna!

----------


## hope31

sandra bravooooo cestitammmmm :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Pirice, baš mi je žao zbog biokemijske...al dobro je da je beta sama pala i da si izbjegla dodatne komplikacije. Malo odmori pa u novu borbu.

Sanda, čestitam na plusiću i čekamo veeeliiikuuu betu.

Medonija, bravo i za tebe i tvoje mrve...usmjeravamo vibrice prema srijedi i beti.

Ak sam nekoga zaboravila nije namjerno.
Evo svima šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~ za debele plusiće, velike bete, uredne i mirne trudnoće...

A ja sam danas vidjela jedno slatko srčeko kako veselo kucka za svoju mamicu.
Jako sam sretna i nadamo se ovaj put ljepšem scenariju.
Imama mali hematom ali je ful ispod ploda zak da nema nikakve opasnosti od njega ako i krene curkat.
Hs je opet tu kao i ogromni jajnici ali ovaj put nisam ostala u bolnici nego doma mazim i pazim svoje malo srculence.
Želim vam svima što prije ovakve čarobne slike na uzv-u.

Milasova, jasam pila sirup od smokve i šljive od firme Herba. Piše da je za trudnice. Pije se tri žlice navečer i meni je zbilja pomagao. Ima ga u apotekama.
Probaj s tim. Nadam se da će bit malo lakše jer znam kakva je to muka..grrr
i sretno sutra na uzv-u...za veliku i hrabru mrvu.

----------


## matahari

Čestitam!




> beta je 188.4 pozitivna!

----------


## pirica

*sanda*  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## BigBlue

Bravo Sanda, tako se to radi (a ne pimplanje s testovima  :Grin: ). Prekrasna ß - stavljam te u trudnice!

Krasne vijesti Bab!

----------


## beilana

Znala sam. Jeeee
 I moj prvi plusek na tim testovima s neta se pokazao nakon 10min.s popodnevnim urinom. Sretna sam radi vas jaaako

----------


## Moe

> beta je 188.4 pozitivna!


Čestitam buduća majko, čestitke i ocu  :Smile: 
(btw imaš istu betu kao ja  :Smile: )




> A ja sam danas vidjela jedno slatko srčeko kako veselo kucka za svoju mamicu.
> Jako sam sretna i nadamo se ovaj put ljepšem scenariju.


 :Zaljubljen: 

I ništa nam neće ovi dan pokvarit... vapšuvarivari
 :mama:

----------


## bubekica

*sanda*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  to je toooo! cestitam! sljivis testove!!!!!!
*bab* super vijesti! a vidim da i preporucamo isti sirup  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

jej nije mala? joj sad sam sva happy! hvala svima

----------


## Inesz

sanda, nije ti mala beta  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

sanda čestitam na poz. beti, to ti je 14 dnt, a transfer 2. dan? Ako je tako mislim da je u normali

----------


## hope31

> jej nije mala? joj sad sam sva happy! hvala 
> svima


nije mala beta je super,moja je 12dpt bila 168

----------


## J&D

Sanda fino sam ti rekla! Pa evo sad cestitaaam!!

----------


## Bab

bravo Sanda...beta ti je odlična.
I odmah šaljem ~~~~~~ za srijedu i lijepo duplanje.

Cure, da vas pitam.
Kad ste vi počele pit neke vitamine? I koje?
Ja sam danas bila sva smušena i zaboravila pitati dr.
Danas sam 6+4.
Hvala :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

sanda cestitam  :Bouncing:

----------


## Sonja29

sanda čestitam!

----------


## mare41

sanda, cestitam!
bab, super vijesti!
evo i ja napokon prijavljujem blizance

----------


## pirica

> sanda, cestitam!
> bab, super vijesti!
> evo i ja napokon prijavljujem blizance


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hope31

> bravo Sanda...beta ti je odlična.
> 
> I odmah šaljem ~~~~~~ za srijedu i lijepo duplanje.
> 
> Cure, da vas pitam.
> Kad ste vi počele pit neke vitamine? I koje?
> Ja sam danas bila sva smušena i zaboravila pitati dr.
> Danas sam 6+4.
> Hvala


Bab ja sam odmah nakon prvog uzv-a pocela piti prenatal i folacin tablete od 5 mg na preporuku doktorice

----------


## tetadoktor

pa onda i ti mare41 zasluzujes cestitke  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

~~~~~~
svim našim trudnicama ( i onima koje će to tek postati)!

----------


## Bab

mare...ljubim te do neba... I nemaš pojma kolko sam sretna zbog ovakvog raspleta.
Tvoja dječica će biti blagoslovljena ovakvom majčicom kao što si ti.
Ljubim vas jako i čuvajte se.

----------


## hope31

mare41 cestitam :Smile:

----------


## medeni

*Mare41*, :Heart:  :Heart:  za blizance!

----------


## Moe

> Kad ste vi počele pit neke vitamine? I koje?
> Ja sam danas bila sva smušena i zaboravila pitati dr.
> Danas sam 6+4.
> Hvala


Svaki dr ima neku svoju politiku oko toga, najbolje da ga pitaš.
Ja kontinuirano pijem folnu kiselinu (KAL - Folic Acid) i od danas (znači od punih 13 tt) po preporuci doktora i Omega 369.

----------


## J&D

Bab draga, ja sam svog dr doslovno ugusila vitaminima, no on je striktno rekao prvo vaditi krv i urin, a onda cemo odluciti.... I evo ja sada u 12 tjednu i dalje nista ne pijem jer je krvna slika odlicna i to je to kod mene

----------


## Moe

> evo i ja napokon prijavljujem blizance


Ajme divno! Čestitke?
To je bio prvi UZV?  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

:-d :-d




> sanda, cestitam!
> Bab, super vijesti!
> Evo i ja napokon prijavljujem blizance

----------


## Bab

hvala cure.
Onda nakon što stignu nalazi budem vidla šta i kako dalje.
Folacin pijem od punkcije i jedem dosta voća pa je valjda za prvu ruku dosta.

----------


## milasova8

Sanda,cestitam na trudnoci :Smile: 

Bab prekrasno :Smile:  samo mi uzivaj i od srca zelim mirnu trudnocu

Mare,bravo za dvojceke!!!  Odlicno

Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bugaboo

Sanda cestitam od srca :Very Happy: Neka bude skolski  :Klap: 

Mare bravo na  :Heart:  :Heart:  Stizu nam jos jedni duplici :Preskace uze: 

Svim cekalicama i curama u postupku saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

mare41  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

e pa sanda  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

Sanda super beta čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mare,bravo za dvojčeke :Zaljubljen: 
Bab želim ti mirnu trudnoću,čuvaj se :Wink:

----------


## ivica_k

sanda, cestitam i ne zaboravi se pohvaliti ekipi u kbo, hihiihi
bab, tako mi je drago zbog tebe, bebica samo nek lijepo raste, a ti miruj i uzivaj
mare41, dupla sreca,~~~~~~~!

----------


## tikki

Sanda, čestitam na beti!!
Mare,  :Heart:   :Heart:  bravo za blizance!
Bab, tako mi je drago da si danas vidjela srčeko! Uzivaj u trudnoći, mazi bušu i guštaj  :Smile:  od srca ti želm da jedan mirišljav smotuljak dođe u vaš dom za 30ak tjedana  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## medonija

vuhuuuuu!  :Very Happy: 
*sanda* bravo sam ß, sam ti rekla  :Wink: 
*bab*  :Heart:  za  :Heart: 
*mare41*  duplo veseljeeeeeee! čestitam!  :Klap:

----------


## milivoj73

rijetko pišem na odbrojavanju ali danas je poseban dan...
Sanda e nek si otišla iz Kbo nek ih voda nosi sa njihovim ivfom...vidiš da je to bio dobitni potez  :Smile: 
Bab samo polako i sve će biti ok...
Mare 41 duplići predivno...

nama je danas 2 godine od transfera...isto je bio snjieg u Pragu  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

lijepih li vijesti na forumu...... 

Mare41  :Heart:  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

Sanda, čestitam na beti i nije ti malena.....

----------


## bubekica

*mare41*  :Heart:   :Heart:  predivno draga!

----------


## MalaMa

sanda čeeeestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
bab bravo za  :Heart:

----------


## Majuška

> lijepih li vijesti na forumu...... 
> 
> Mare41  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
> 
> Sanda, čestitam na beti i nije ti malena.....


XXXX!

kak je to Sanda po kratkom postupku riješila dilemu  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Charlie

Mare prekrasne novosti, cestitam na dva mala  :Heart: !!
Bab cestitke takodjer, jako sam sretna zbog vas!
Sanda lijepa beta, cestitam!!

----------


## Muma

*sanda*, *mare*, *bab*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mravak

sanda, mare, bab ČESTITAM !!!!

----------


## snupi

sanda, mare, bab - baš mi je drago zbog vas!!

----------


## BigBlue

> evo i ja napokon prijavljujem blizance


*OVO* zaslužuje novu listu!

 :Kiss: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (11)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
MalaMaja, Vg, IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (6)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)  - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF- GEMINI
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (17) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Evelyn73, SD, IVF/ICSI
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
Mare41, PFC Prag - GEMINI
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Milasova8 , Petrova, 1.ICSI
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET) – GEMINI
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
Phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
pipi73, Pronatal Prag, FET, (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

STUDENI (17) 
anakob, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Bab, Petrova, IVF (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI)
Berishka, CITO, 1. IVF
Cassie, Pronatal Prag, IVF
Heli , PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
Kyra Ars, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1XIVF/ICSI)
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
medonija, VV, 1. IVF
MeriLu, CITO, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)
Pčelica2009, Mb (nakon 8 pokušaja)
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1x IVF)
Rose, PFC, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 7xAIH, 12xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vita22, Ri, IVF

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
nov@, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
5.12. BubaSanja, SD, (nakon 3xAIH, 2xICSI)
18.12. LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
18.12. Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xITI, 1xIVF/ICSI)
24.12. Snekica, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 10xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Mare O., Vinogradska, 1. IVF;  PetraP, Cito, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF)
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Muma, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 2xAIH)
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
lana2401, MB, 1xIVF; Anabanana, VV, IVF; Darkica, IVF Centar, IVF – polustimulirani; barbi26, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); 

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Bubamara87, RI, AIH ; Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); kleopatra, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu; doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH; TinaB, VV, 1. AIH (nakon spontane trudnoće)

 ON-GO  12. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Črkica, Petrova, IVF;
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF);
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
kismet, PFC Prag; 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
Mayica01, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI);
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
tonka10, VG, IVF( nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu);
 xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

01/2013: Anemona (VV); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) ; jejja, Ri, 1. IVF ; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI);

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); bubaba (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH);  tikki ( IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI , 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH) ; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Strašna , VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI);
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF; libcaa; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, ARIANM, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, corinaII, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena , Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  mare77, Mare85, Mare85, marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, Piki, pilek, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica,sirena 28,  Smarta, Sneki41, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## tigrical

Mare :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

mare, bab superiška samo hrabro dalje

----------


## žužy

weeee,ovo će zbilja biti lijep božić!
čestitam sanda,mare,bab!

----------


## Mojca

mare  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  
Bab, predivno!  :Smile:  
Sanda, čestitam!

----------


## pčelica2009

> sanda, mare, bab ČESTITAM !!!!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Mare predivno, jako mi je drago zbog  :Heart:   :Heart:  
Bab uživaj u trudnoći  :Smile: 
Sanda čestitam da krasnoj beti  :Very Happy: 
Svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

mare, pa ne znam kako sam previdjela tvoj post. jooooj. čestitke na blizančekima!!!

bab meni je dr. ukinuo sve "moje" dodatke. dao mi željezo i c vitamin. do sad sam pila folnu, a zatim pronatal.

----------


## Sonja29

mare :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## vita22

*Mare41* napokon  :Heart:  :Heart:  čestitam.....
*Bab* čestitam na  :Heart:  ,*Sanda* bravo za betu..........

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, cestitam i ne zaboravi se pohvaliti ekipi u kbo, hihiihi
> bab, tako mi je drago zbog tebe, bebica samo nek lijepo raste, a ti miruj i uzivaj
> mare41, dupla sreca,~~~~~~~!


muka mi je od kbo-a! a mogla bi se pohvaliti.....hehehe

----------


## sanda1977

> rijetko pišem na odbrojavanju ali danas je poseban dan...
> Sanda e nek si otišla iz Kbo nek ih voda nosi sa njihovim ivfom...vidiš da je to bio dobitni potez 
> Bab samo polako i sve će biti ok...
> Mare 41 duplići predivno...
> 
> nama je danas 2 godine od transfera...isto je bio snjieg u Pragu


hehehewhe,ma tko šljivi KBO! ne znaju ni js oploditi! hvala vam svima od  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

aaaaa već sam na listi! bravo BB  :Very Happy: 
JA JOŠ NE MOGU VJEROVATI.....

----------


## Runa

> sanda, mare, bab - baš mi je drago zbog vas!!


*x*

----------


## Snekica

mare41 bilo je teško dočekati tvoje obraćanje javnosti! Čestitam na  :Heart:   :Heart:   os srca!
Bab, toliko znoja, truda, čežnje ali rezultat ovaj put nije izostao! Čestitam na  :Heart: ! 
Sanda1977 mogla bi ponoviti tvoj scenarij idući ponedjeljak... ne bi se bunila  :Smile:  Čestitke na lijepoj beti!!! 
Kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasan nastavak vaših trudnoća! Sretan Božić!

----------


## tetadoktor

> mare41 bilo je teško dočekati tvoje obraćanje javnosti! Čestitam na    os srca!
> Bab, toliko znoja, truda, čežnje ali rezultat ovaj put nije izostao! Čestitam na ! 
> Sanda1977 mogla bi ponoviti tvoj scenarij idući ponedjeljak... ne bi se bunila  Čestitke na lijepoj beti!!! 
> Kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasan nastavak vaših trudnoća! Sretan Božić!


potpisujem

----------


## vita22

*Snekica* želim ti da tvoja beta bude točka na i ovom prekrasnom 12 mjesecu....taman za Božić!!!!!!!!!

----------


## venddy

sanda znala sam da će biti lijepa beta, čestitam i nek se u srijedu lijepo podupla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bab  :Very Happy:  za malo srce.  Ja sam isto morala prvo napravit krvnu sliku i tek onda dobila dodatke. Željezo od 12 tt, a prenatal od nekih 14 tt

Mare imala sam feeling da bi mogli biti duplići :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nana0501

Bab, mare, sanda cestitke od  srca
Ja sam od punkcije na folacinu bila do 12tt i sad prenatal a folacin mi ukinuo. A tek sam sad dobila up za vadit krv od zamjenskog gina jer me moj nije htio poslati tako da cu sad nappravit to i urinokulturu

----------


## Lua

Mare duplići divno  :Heart:   :Heart: 
Sanda čestitke  :Very Happy:  

Milivoj pozz :Bye:

----------


## ARIANM

> mare41 bilo je teško dočekati tvoje obraćanje javnosti! Čestitam na    os srca!
> Bab, toliko znoja, truda, čežnje ali rezultat ovaj put nije izostao! Čestitam na ! 
> Sanda1977 mogla bi ponoviti tvoj scenarij idući ponedjeljak... ne bi se bunila  Čestitke na lijepoj beti!!! 
> Kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasan nastavak vaših trudnoća! Sretan Božić!


Potpisujem!!!!

Mi ćemo malo odmorit od svega i ako bude sve ok nadam se nekom prirodnjaku u veljači...odtugovala sam, a sad skidat kile nakupljene u ovih mjesec dana  :Laughing:

----------


## Mury

Joj cure, koje prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy: 
*Mare*,i ovdje  :Kiss:  tebi i tvojim mrvama, sada samo uživaj!!!
*Bab*, prekrasno za malo srce, i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ova trudnoće bude školska do kraja!!!
*Sanda*, iskrene čestitke, i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!!!
*Snekice*, sada čekam tvoju lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
A ja sam vam u čet. navečer prokrvarila, na smrt se prepala, sprašila u hitnu, kad srca i dalje junački kucaju, imam hematom, i sad po cijele dane ležim na lijevome boku i strepim, jer još imam čas smeđe, čas krvave žilice koje mi unose nemir, ali, nadam se da će moje mrve i dalje biti hrabre, i da dobro rastu, jer mučnine su tu kao dobar znak. I jedva čekam sljedeći UZV samo da ih vdim kako su mi narasle i kako mi srca junački kucaju!!!

I svima vama šaljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepše Božićne blagdane!!!

----------


## ARIANM

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mravak

*Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## PetraP

Sanda , mare i bab  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca

----------


## Mojca

Mury, big, big hug!
Bit će sve dobro.  :Heart:

----------


## Brunaa

> ovaj 1step sam prije radila....kupit ću i taj i gravignost......ali prvo kavica.... za sve,ja sad pijem pravu....





> test PRIMA STIC po 56 kn kaže negatvno.....nema ni blijede crtice....eto....lažna uzbuna





> piše da je najosjetljiviji....i roza tinta je...ma negativan je sto posto.....a zašto su prva dva pozitivna.ne znam...





> ma sada sam komirana.....ali sutra idem vaditi betu....da si skratim muke....





> idem vaditi! betu LH trakica se pokazala jako pozitivna....čitala sam da se može i lh trakicom dokazati trudnoća





> nalaz za sat vremena...sad cu biti sigurna...je.... testovi! uh





> petra,vjeruj da ni ne znam kako se zovem. LH trakica pozitivna,jasne dvije crte. nadam se da ce i beta biti





> pisem s moba,pa malo kiksam pravopis...hvala svima sto me trpite





> beta je 188.4 pozitivna!





> jej nije mala? joj sad sam sva happy! hvala svima


mislim da si zaslužila titulu* "najnestrpljivija betočekalica"*  :Wink:  nemoj opet mahati oklagijom na mene  :Laughing: 
čestitam na pozitivnoj beti!!! stvarno si legenda! cijeli dan sam razmišljala šta li je sa sandom, koliko li je testova još popiškila, jedva sam čekala logirati se na forum... uživaj draga u blagdanima, dobila si najljepši poklon!

----------


## pipi73

Cestitam svima od srca na malenim kucajucim srcima...velikim betama....radostima...uzivajte drage moje

----------


## Brunaa

*Mare41* za tebe posebno moramo poskočiti  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan nastavak trudnoće.
Svim čekalicama i curama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, a azoo ekipi veliki zagrljaj  :Love: 
Ako sam koga izostavila neka se posluži ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

Ajme kakva tuga na azoo statistici, stvarno nisam očekivala toliko loše rezultate  :Sad:  Ne mogu vam reći kako mi je žao dečki i cure, držite se  :Love:  
Nadam se da će vrijeme ipak učiniti svoje, a onda, tko zna - možda sada neprihvatljive i strane alternative postanu prihvatljive i bliske...
...ipak, nekima je i uspjelo, aboni76 i New Girl, puno sreće i ostanite trudne u prvom postupku!

medonija, sanda1977, bab, čestitam!
mare41, super za twinsiće  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Brunaa, je li se pojavio koji simptom?

----------


## Brunaa

a joj *Argente* draga glavni simptom mi je što znam da moram betu vaditi 18.12.  :Wink:

----------


## ježić

Dva dana ne virnem ovdje, a vi već ispisali četiri strane  :Shock: 

sanda1977, medonija čestitam! :D

Bab, krasne vijesti! Bravo za malo srčeko!  :Zaljubljen: 
Nekako mi se čini, nažalost, da u zadnje vrijeme dosta vas ima problema s hematomima. Puj puj za hematome, nadam se da ćete ih se svi riješiti bez problema.
Mury, Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

mare41,  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Veliki zagrljaj azoo parovima koji nisu uspjeli. Nadam se da će s vremenom ipak već naći svoj put

Svima u postupku puno sreće, a posebno betočekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Shadow2

Bravo Sanda1977, cestitam!!!

----------


## sanda1977

hvala vam svima! malo sam zatrpala forum...sorry! joj mucnine jutarnje...uh,uh! ali evo kuham kavicu,ali ja ipak ostajem na caju...brunna ljubim te
 :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sanda čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Bab, Mare  :Heart: 

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## innu

Sanda čestitke na beti!!!
Mare :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda čestitke na beti!!!
> Mare


hvala puno! svima!!!! ne smijem zatrpavati više postovima...zezaju me... :Laughing: 
i mm me zeza kaže ej nisi dugo pisala na forumu.... :Laughing:

----------


## frka

bravo, Sanda - mrva se dobro ukopala kad je beta tolika 12dnt dvodnevnog embrija! čestitam!  :Klap: 

mare41, Bab  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  za vaša 3 srca!

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da hematom nestane!

----------


## Sumskovoce

> sanda, cestitam!
> bab, super vijesti!
> evo i ja napokon prijavljujem blizance


Ovo je u namanju ruku divno, predivno, ČESTITAM!!!!!

----------


## Ginger

mare41 :Heart:  :Heart: 

Bab  :Very Happy:  bravo za srčeko, odmaraj i uživaj

sanda  :Laughing:  ma bravo, čestitam!!!

mare85  :Love:

----------


## amyx

*Bab*  čestitam za :Heart:  ... ja sam od počezka pila samo folnu, a negdje u 25-26 tt sam počela pit željezo koje mi se totalno srozalo...sve su mi pojeli moji twinsi 

*mare41*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

mare bravo za  dva mala bebolinca, prekrasno.
sanda bravo za betu, čestitam.
bab superrrrrrrr za malo kuckavo srculence, još kada počne da migulji kod mamice, vidjećeš te sreće.
mare85 žao mi je draga.

----------


## nana0501

Jutro ja napokon uzivam u kavi nskon dugo vrmena
Svima za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> bravo, Sanda - mrva se dobro ukopala kad je beta tolika 12dnt dvodnevnog embrija! čestitam! 
> 
> mare41, Bab  za vaša 3 srca!
> 
> Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da hematom nestane!


hvala...nadam se da će sve biti ok....

----------


## milasova8

Mury,tek sad vidim tvoj post
Iz sveg srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da zlocesti hematom nestane a da tvoje dvije mrve te nastave uveseljavati

----------


## M@tt

> mare41
> 
> Bab  bravo za srčeko, odmaraj i uživaj
> 
> sanda  ma bravo, čestitam!!!
> 
> mare85


Malo sam se ulijenio pa ču samo dodati veliki X na ovo....

sretno svima

----------


## LOTTOS

Waaauuuuu nema me par dana i superiska same lijepe vijesti, sve cestitke buducim mamicama a i tatekima,
A nama cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uskoro isto tako lijepe i velike bete,
Ja sam jucer primila brevactid 1.500 kad naj prije mogu radit test, jer mi je dr rekao betu tek 18.12 a do tad cu sviknut lagano :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu: 
I da sjetila sam se neko mi je spomenuo neko kihanje, danas kisem ko luda

----------


## LOTTOS

Curke koje ste testove kupovali na netu i ima li i tih lh trakica ili to samo u apoteci

----------


## venddy

Mury samo ti lijepo lezi i miruj i bit će sve dobro. Nemoj se plašit smeđarenja i sukrvice, kad je hematom u pitanju to je normalno. Moj se čistio jako dugo.
Samo strpljivo pazi na svoje slatke mrvice

----------


## nana0501

Lottos ima na njuskalu i trakica i testica a mozes i sa ebaya narucit ali se dugo ceka da stignu cca 20 dana. Nadam se da sam pomogla

----------


## beilana

Cure jel se meni samo cini il ima puno vise ivf trudnoca nego spontanih prirodnih s hematomom? Pa citam zadnje vrijeme vas toliko ina krvarenje i hematom...cudno.jel moguce da se kod punkcije il transfera nekaj pobrcka pa nastane hematom? 
Kaj se vitamina tice ja sam ih pila od pocetka jer sam bila jako prehladena kad sam saznala za t i gin mi je reko da moram cim prije to izlijecit i nek uzmem neke vitamine. I za par dana sam bila ko nova. Sad ih pijem kak se sjetim. Folacin sam do 12tt a omegu su mi rekli da ne prije 12tt. Inace krvna slika mi je sve u redu al ja sad pijem vitaminceke kad dolazi zima.

----------


## LOTTOS

Hvala  nana0501, i kad ih mogu testirat, imaju i oni veze sa brevactidom

----------


## mimi81

Navali narode!

http://www.057info.hr/zabava/2012-12...veci-broj-beba

----------


## medena8

> Navali narode!
> 
> http://www.057info.hr/zabava/2012-12...veci-broj-beba


Hahahaha, a bas sam se nasmijala mada neke znanstvene tvrdnje stoje iako smo vecina nas ovdje svjedoci pravila da pravila nema... Al' nema se sto izgubiti, vrijedi pokusati...  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Curke koje ste testove kupovali na netu i ima li i tih lh trakica ili to samo u apoteci


nemoj ih kupovati u ljekarnoj....5 kom u pakovanju je 100 kn....poslat ću ti ih ja ako ti treba....pošalji na pp adresu!

----------


## J&D

Hahaha sanda tebi sad dugo nece trebati!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Hahaha sanda tebi sad dugo nece trebati!!!!


 :Klap:  i ja se nadam! sada me strah malo....da se beta neće duplati....pa srčeko.....uh....sad mi tek dolaze brige.....ej ti si rekla da piješ magnezij....jel obični šumeći i koliko na dan?

----------


## Moe

Bilo bi dobro da prije trošenja ičega (vitamina, minerala, tableta...) pitate svog liječnika, ili zatražite njegovo mišljenje. To što netko pije magnezij ne znači da on treba i meni. Isto vrijedi i za Normabel, željezo...
Ako nešto trebate trošiti vaš liječnik će vam to i reći.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Navali narode!
> 
> http://www.057info.hr/zabava/2012-12...veci-broj-beba


ovo da je kvalitetnija sperma zimi nego ljeta sam se i ja uvjerila pošto smo često na spermiogramima ha,ha

----------


## J&D

Draga ja sam dobila magnezi tek kad sam prokrvarila, dok sam krvarila 2 kom dnevno, a odkad je prestalo, pijem jedan! On sprijecava kontrakcije maternice, opusta misice i olaksava odlazak na wc! Medutim nazovi doktora pa pitaj.... I ja pijem sumeci ali iz ljekarne ne onaj iz ducana!

----------


## bubekica

> ovo da je kvalitetnija sperma zimi nego ljeta sam se i ja uvjerila pošto smo često na spermiogramima ha,ha


al to je i ocekivano zbog temperature - tzv. zimska djeca  :Smile:

----------


## PetraP

da prijavim od danas čuvam dvije mrvice čeka me ludih 14 dana. Beta 25.12. Božić. ajme samo da mi taj Božić bude najljepši do sada :Smile:

----------


## sos15

Mare, čestitam od srca. Divne vijesti! Bravo za blizance! :Very Happy:  Zaslužila si to!

Mury, da se brzo i bez problema riješiš hematoma. Biće tvoje mrvice jake, ne brini.

----------


## sanda1977

> Mare, čestitam od srca. Divne vijesti! Bravo za blizance! Zaslužila si to!
> 
> Mury, da se brzo i bez problema riješiš hematoma. Biće tvoje mrvice jake, ne brini.


potpisujem sve... :Klap: 
ja sutra idem vaditi dugu betu...nadam se da će sve biti ok.....bila sam kod svoje ginkošice kaže odlična beta za 12 dnt....e sada se nadam lijepom duplanju!
već mi je otvorila biolovanje-komplikacije :Yes:

----------


## Muma

Svim čekalicama šaljem puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek im Djed Božićnjak izvuče poklon iz čašice  :Smile: 
*BigBlue* molim te da mene skineš s liste čekalica punkcije itd. i stavi me na dno pod čekalice "nemam pojma ni ja čega". Moja punkcija 12 folikula završila s NULA jajnih stanica (ponovno) pa postajem doktorov slučaj  za razmatranje i istraživanje u čemu je problem.

----------


## vatra86

Mali mimi- e to ze zove utjeha, nadam se onda da ce i nas nalaz sgrama biti bolji za 15 dana  :Smile: 
Petra ~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepsi poklon za bozic
Cure i ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Citam vas ali nikako da se aktiviram na ovom pdf, ne zamirite..puseee!!!

----------


## pirica

> Svim čekalicama šaljem puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek im Djed Božićnjak izvuče poklon iz čašice 
> *BigBlue* molim te da mene skineš s liste čekalica punkcije itd. i stavi me na dno pod čekalice "nemam pojma ni ja čega". Moja punkcija 12 folikula završila s NULA jajnih stanica (ponovno) pa postajem doktorov slučaj  za razmatranje i istraživanje u čemu je problem.


a jooooj  big big :hug:

----------


## Argente

Muma  :Shock:  0 od 12, užas! Jeste li odmah dogovorili još jednu stimulaciju ili postoje neke pretrage koje prije moraš napraviti? Je li moguće da je bila neka greška u protokolu, prerana štoperica, ne znam...ili ti dr. sumnja na sindrom praznih folikula?
Drž se  :Love:

----------


## Argente

Aha, vidim sad prepisku na Vuku, idem čitat. Javljaj novosti kad ih bude.

----------


## Muma

Sama punkcija je bila mačji kašalj u usporedbi s bolovima koje osjećam čitav dan, i čim se dignem i prođem malo po stanu (npr pogledat kaj ću napokon staviti u usta), odmah me oblije vrućina, zvjezdice pred očima i počne mi se povraćat, a onda sam na podu. Ništa me od toga toliko ni ne brine nego bolovi koji su počeli popodne u želucu i prsnom košu - za sad nije strašno ali ako se pogorša, via hitna.
I prazni folikuli su sad već drugi put, doktor je bio šokiran i nije znao kaj sad, kak da mi kaže. Uglavnom, moram odraditi pretrage da pokušamo naći u čemu je problem, jer nije u amh - on je odličan. Eto, ukratko.

----------


## bubekica

Muma, strogo miruj i pij pola pola izotonik/voda, prati mokrenje, ovi bolovi u prsnom kosu mi se ne svidjaju da ne bi jos zavrsila s hiperom...

----------


## Muma

Mokrit me uopće strah, bila sam jednom, nije bilo zgodno. Zašto izotonik/voda?

----------


## Argente

Hm, a da ti odmah lagano kreneš, bolje ispasti paničar nego se junačiti pa da nešto krene po zlu...meni se ne sviđa ni ovo mračenje pred očima.

----------


## mare41

muma, javit ce se cure s vise iskustva, al nije dobro da ne mokris, dobro kaze argente-zvuci na uzbunu..

----------


## Muma

Nitko mi nije rekao da pijem puno vode ili da bi moglo doći do hipera, sad pijuckam vodu ali mi teško ide pošto me želudac boli ko da sam strpala u njega 3 kg nečeg. Sve je ok kad mirno ležim, vidjet ću kak će se situacija razvijati.

----------


## tikki

Muma, to stvarno ne zvuci bas dobro. Ako ne mozes mokriti, odi na hitnu. Sa hiperom se nije za zezati... Drzim fige da sve brzo prodje!

----------


## Argente

Joj Muma, ne bih da te plašim, ali to bi ti mogao biti hiper.
Pogledaj malo tu, ako već nisi: http://www.roda.hr/article/read/kako...m-jajnika-ohss

----------


## bubekica

*muma* cure su ti sve rekle. izotonik bolje od vode potice mokrenje, a i nadoknadjuje elektrolite. nesto kao homemade infuzija. ja ga razrijedjujem vodom jer mi je presladak. mislila sam na izosport. ja sam nakon punkcije danima strahovala od unutarnjeg kvarenja jer sam bila sva na rubu nesvjestice. ne svidja mi se sto ti prelazis taj rub, a i povracanje nije zanemarivo.
edit: pogledaj u spiglu dal ti je napuhan gornji dio trbuha - znaci iznad ruba rebara, ako je - trk u hitnu.

----------


## ježić

Muma, ovo zbilja ne zvuči dobro. Ako ne možeš mokriti unatoč tome što piješ tekućine, još u kombinaciji s ovim bolovima u želucu i prsima+nesvjestica, mislim da bi zbilja trebala otići na hitnu. U krajnjoj liniji, ako je lažna uzbuna, poslat će te doma. Hiper može biti itekako opasna.

----------


## Brunaa

> hvala vam svima! malo sam zatrpala forum...sorry! joj mucnine jutarnje...uh,uh! ali evo kuham kavicu,ali ja ipak ostajem na caju...brunna ljubim te


konačno novi smajl  :Kiss: 




> nemoj ih kupovati u ljekarnoj....5 kom u pakovanju je 100 kn....poslat ću ti ih ja ako ti treba....pošalji na pp adresu!


*sandić* ja vjerujem da ti imaš malo bolju zalihu  :Wink:   :Razz:   :hand: 




> da prijavim od danas čuvam dvije mrvice čeka me ludih 14 dana. Beta 25.12. Božić. ajme samo da mi taj Božić bude najljepši do sada


Draga *PetraP* želim ti da ti Djed Božićnjak bude galantan kao nikada do sada i da te lijepo daruje!




> Svim čekalicama šaljem puno vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek im Djed Božićnjak izvuče poklon iz čašice 
> *BigBlue* molim te da mene skineš s liste čekalica punkcije itd. i stavi me na dno pod čekalice "nemam pojma ni ja čega". Moja punkcija 12 folikula završila s NULA jajnih stanica (ponovno) pa postajem doktorov slučaj  za razmatranje i istraživanje u čemu je problem.


*Muma* puno sreće sa pretragama, nadajmo se da nije hiper i da će sve proći kako treba!

----------


## Muma

Tek sam sad vidjela vaše prostale postove jer me mm natjerao u krevet odmarat i ja zaspala. Danas me ne boli toliko u prsnom košu, ali boli ipak kod kihanja, kašljanja i u nezgodnom položaju. Trbuh mi je čitav napuhan ko da sam par mjeseci trudna. Mučnina više nema dok se dignem i hodam. Što preporučate, da ipak odem? Baš sam glupa. Trebala sam jučer otići ali nisam imala snage čitati nekakve edukativne tekstove npr. o hiperu, a i kad se sjetim naše hitne padne mi mrak na oči, već sam tamo provela noći i nisu ništa znali na kraju. Gdje bi trebala otići, na ginekologiju ili opću?

----------


## frka

Muma, ako imaš problema s disanjem i mokrenjem, bež na hitnu. ako se ipak smirilo, samo se tankaj tekućinom i prati stanje. inače, jedna je forumašica imala isti problem kao i ti s praznim folikulima - nisam ziher za nick, ali čini mi se da se radi o kiari79. znam da je u međuvremenu posvojila curicu, ali mislim da se nije povukla iz MPO-a pa je probaj pp-ati kad dođeš sebi - možda ima kakav savjet za pretrage i sl. sretno!

----------


## frka

i još nešto - kakvo je stanje sa štitnjačom? nekim je forumašicama baš ona radila zbrku i nakon uvođenja minimalne doze euthyroxa, broj praznih folikula se značajno smanjio.

----------


## mare41

muma, evo slusaj cure, znaci ne opca hitna nego ginekologija, nazovi sad bar vv i pitaj za savjet, da li mokris?

----------


## bubekica

Bol u donjen dijelu trbuha kod kihanja je posljedica punkcije, ali ostali simpomi izgledaju ko hiper. Nazovi vv za pocetak....

----------


## Muma

*frka* štitnjača je odlično! Kontaktirat ću tu curu, hvala ti.
Evo zvala sam dr.-a, napokon ga dobila, i kaže da nema šanse za hiper (nažalost i nasreću), apsolutno su svi simptomi posljedica punkcije, bit će bolje, samo moram odmarati. Hvala na brizi i savjetima. 
Sve se počinje polagano stabilizirati, evo sad već mogu i sjesti, i ta bol u prsnom košu polako prestaje (čak i kod kašljanja). Svejedno sam ljuta na sebe što nisam jučer pročitala o hiperu, moglo je biti srnj.  :škartoc:

----------


## bubekica

Bitno da si ga nazvala. Odmaraj i cuvaj se, saljem vrucu cokoladu put varazdina!
A svima ostalima kuham finu kavicu i caj, posluzujem keksice i zelim dobro jutro i ugodan dan prepun lijepih vijesti!
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

evo ja cekam drugu betu,malo me strah...uh.,nalaz za sat vremena. muma nadam se da ti je bolje...

----------


## bubekica

Sanda ~~~~~~~~ za duplanje! Iako znam da ce biti lijepa beta  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

uzasno me strah...joj,joj.,sva drhtim...gore mi je sada nego prekjucer...uh

----------


## Inesz

sanda,
bit će sve ok. samo mirno...  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Sanda ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hrki

Sanda puno,puno vibrica za poduplanu betu :Wink:

----------


## MalaMa

sanda ~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu

----------


## ježić

> *frka* štitnjača je odlično! Kontaktirat ću tu curu, hvala ti.
> Evo zvala sam dr.-a, napokon ga dobila, i kaže da nema šanse za hiper (nažalost i nasreću), apsolutno su svi simptomi posljedica punkcije, bit će bolje, samo moram odmarati. Hvala na brizi i savjetima. 
> Sve se počinje polagano stabilizirati, evo sad već mogu i sjesti, i ta bol u prsnom košu polako prestaje (čak i kod kašljanja). Svejedno sam ljuta na sebe što nisam jučer pročitala o hiperu, moglo je biti srnj.


Drago mi je da nije hiper i da ide na bolje, ali mi nije jasno kako to netko može znati na temelju razgovora telefonom?

----------


## hope31

sanda~~~~~~~za lijepu betu

----------


## Muma

> Drago mi je da nije hiper i da ide na bolje, ali mi nije jasno kako to netko može znati na temelju razgovora telefonom?


Ne znam *ježić*, on je rekao da nema šanse kod mene, pa ću mu ja vjerovati jer mi je fakat bolje danas. Ali jučerašnji dan ne želim nikome, kaos.
*Sanda* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe duple vijesti!

----------


## nana0501

Muma drago mi je da si bolje
Sanda cekmo vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Majuška

*Sanda* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

zato ja nisam vadila betu uopće, ne bi imala živaca za ovo :panika:

----------


## Argente

Muma, drago mi je da ti je bolje. Ograđujem se jer nisam zdravstveni radnik, ali ja iskreno ne vjerujem da su svi ti simptomi normalna posljedica punkcije. Ajde još ostalo, ali trudnički trbuh i bol u prsnom košu? Pažljivo prati stanje i ne ustručavaj se otići na pregled ako dođe do pogoršanja.

----------


## ježić

> Ne znam *ježić*, on je rekao da nema šanse kod mene, pa ću mu ja vjerovati jer mi je fakat bolje danas. Ali jučerašnji dan ne želim nikome, kaos.
> *Sanda* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe duple vijesti!


A dobro onda ako tako kažeš. Prema opisu simptoma, čini mi se da sam ja s puno blažim otišla na hitnu; samo sam imala trudnički trbuh i lagane bolove, čak ne kod kretanja nego mirovanja, možda malo manje mokrila, ali s normalnim disanjem i bez nesvjestica, pa su me svejedno odmah hospitalizirali. Oba jajnika preko 10 cm, nakupljene tekućine u Douglasu. Provela 8 dana u bolnici.

----------


## PetraP

Sanda  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## Muma

> A dobro onda ako tako kažeš. Prema opisu simptoma, čini mi se da sam ja s puno blažim otišla na hitnu; samo sam imala trudnički trbuh i lagane bolove, čak ne kod kretanja nego mirovanja, možda malo manje mokrila, ali s normalnim disanjem i bez nesvjestica, pa su me svejedno odmah hospitalizirali. Oba jajnika preko 10 cm, nakupljene tekućine u Douglasu. Provela 8 dana u bolnici.


Ti si znači išla sa situacijom u kakvoj sam ja sada, samo trudnički trbuh, i boli me kad ga malo pritisnem. Makar, ako usporedim s jučer - nebo i zemlja. A ne znam, pratit ću situaciju, ako mi to ne splasne otići ću svejedno da pogledaju. Hvala!

----------


## Ginger

> Ti si znači išla sa situacijom u kakvoj sam ja sada, samo trudnički trbuh, i boli me kad ga malo pritisnem. Makar, ako usporedim s jučer - nebo i zemlja. A ne znam, pratit ću situaciju, ako mi to ne splasne otići ću svejedno da pogledaju. Hvala!


Muma, ja bih ti isto savjetovala da se javiš kod nas na ginekologiju (nadam se samo da dr.D nije dežurna...)
nisu ti simptomi baš za igrati se, nek te pogledaju bar na uzv

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje dame, jedva da sve pohvatam nakon što me nema par dana… 

Medonija, sretno sa lijepom brojkom danas! 

Sanda, čestitam na lijepoj beti! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje I školsku trudnoću do kraja! I potpisujem izjavu naše drage Brunaae da si najnestrpljivija betočekalica!  :Laughing: 

Bab, samo lijepo uživaj, mazi i pazi svoju malu hrabru mrvu i odmaraj! Želim ti da se jajnici čim prije vrate u normal pa da se u potpunosti možeš opustiti i uživati u trudnoći

Mare, pa to je predivno! Uživaj sa svoje dvije srećice!  :Very Happy: 

Arianm, želim ti lijepi Božić za punjenje baterija I skupljanje hrabrosti za dalje… za veljaču ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mury, želim ti čim prije da problem sa hematomom nestanu i da možeš bezbrižno uživati sa svojom dječicom!  :Love: 

Brunaa, nadam se da tebi vrijeme ipak puno brže prolazi I da će ti 18.12. doći dok trepneš okom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!!!!!

PetraP, za najljepši Božić do sada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Muma, žao mi je… Nadam se da ti je sada već bolje… javljaj nam kako si…  :Love: 

Ako sam koga zaboravila šalejm ~~~~~~~~~~~ pa se svi poslužite!

----------


## sanda1977

druga beta na 14 dnt je 420,8 hapy sam!

----------


## PetraP

Bravo  :Very Happy:  beta je odlična  sretno i uživaj

----------


## strategija

Bravo!!! Uživaj sada :Very Happy:

----------


## ježić

> Ti si znači išla sa situacijom u kakvoj sam ja sada, samo trudnički trbuh, i boli me kad ga malo pritisnem. Makar, ako usporedim s jučer - nebo i zemlja. A ne znam, pratit ću situaciju, ako mi to ne splasne otići ću svejedno da pogledaju. Hvala!


A mene je dosta sve boljelo odmah nakon punkcije, al onda se bol nekako stišala, no trbuh je naočigled rastao.
Gle, moja hiper i nije bila tako strašna, ali kad sam u bolnici vidjela curu kojoj su punktirali vodu iz pluća onda sam shvatila koliko može biti ozbiljno.

----------


## coolerica

bravo Sanda1977, izvrsno duplanje! sad mirno do uzv-a (haha, da mi je vidit onog ko je mirno čekao to razdoblje)

----------


## ježić

> druga beta na 14 dnt je 420,8 hapy sam!


Bravo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

Sanda super se poduplala. Sretno i dalje

----------


## Muma

Bravo *sanda*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  juhu hu hu za VV  :Wink:

----------


## Ginger

bravo sanda !!!!!

----------


## medonija

evo i mene na raport: danas 16 dnt moja beta 1757 ! :Dancing Fever: 

u petak ponavljamo da se lijepo vidi i to je to - sad je official! 

Dr A kad me pozvao me dočekao sa širokim osmijehom i u isti glas smo si jedno drugom rekli "ČESTITAM!"  :Laughing:

----------


## medonija

e da: *Sanda* ČESTITAM!  :Klap: 
 :Grin:

----------


## hope31

sanda cestitam :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*medonija* i *sanda*, super bete  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za mirnu i urednu trudnoću!!!
*muma*, jako mi je žao, drži se draga  :Love: 
I svima ostalim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## hope31

medonija cestitam bravo :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Čestitke Sandi i Medoniji!
Muma, čuvaj se, i želim da sve prođe ok!

----------


## hrki

Sanda, Medonija čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vatra86

Sanda i Medonija cestitam od srca na lijepim betama!!! Nek vam T bude skolska!  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*sanda,medonija*,bravo za betice,super su  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikki

*sanda,medonija*,bravo!!! Čestitam cure! Uživajte  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

medonija i sanda, cestitam!
pusa svim curama koje leze u bolnicama!

----------


## medonija

hvala svima!
uh, e sad mene kopka jesu li twinsi  :fige: 
pitala sam dr kad mogu na uzv  da vidimo, pa je on odgovorio u svom stilu: ajmo polako, prvo ponovit ß u petak... 
al ja hoću znati sutra!  :gaah:  

ma zapravo me muči što mislim da bi mi uzv bio taman oko Božića kad su na go, pa ćemo morat čekat do iza 06.01. :Rolling Eyes: 

e jesmo mi žene zaje*ane i nestrpljive... sanda ta nestrpljivost  je sve od tebe krenulo  :Razz: 

*Muma* ... sad sam stigla pročitat ... žao mi je  :Love: ... čuvaj se, nadam se da si bolje

----------


## Kyra Ars

Ovdje se stvari tako brzo odvijaju pa teško sve pohvatam...

Čestitke Sandi i Medoniji na lijepim betama  :fige: 
Brunaa, da ti vrijeme do bete što mirnije prođe  :Heart: 

Ja sam u nervoznom iščekivanju svog prvog UZV-a. 
Svima veliki pozdrav i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~ za što god.

----------


## bubekica

*medonija, sanda* cestitam! i saljem puno vibrica da strpljivo docekate prvi uzv!
*kyara ars, mury*  :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

> medonija i sanda, cestitam!
> pusa svim curama koje leze u bolnicama!


x

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala svima!
> uh, e sad mene kopka jesu li twinsi 
> pitala sam dr kad mogu na uzv  da vidimo, pa je on odgovorio u svom stilu: ajmo polako, prvo ponovit ß u petak... 
> al ja hoću znati sutra!  
> 
> ma zapravo me muči što mislim da bi mi uzv bio taman oko Božića kad su na go, pa ćemo morat čekat do iza 06.01.
> 
> e jesmo mi žene zaje*ane i nestrpljive... sanda ta nestrpljivost  je sve od tebe krenulo 
> 
> *Muma* ... sad sam stigla pročitat ... žao mi je ... čuvaj se, nadam se da si bolje


haha za sve sam ja kriva! moj prvi ultrazvuk je 20.12. tako mi moja ginek rekla....u petak ponavljam betu jer dr A je tako napisao za 14.12. inaće po mojoj gin ne trebam....
pa mogli bi biti twinsi....

----------


## sanda1977

hvala vam svim što me trpiiiteeeeeee! :Laughing: 
sada još samo srčeko da se vidi..... :Naklon:

----------


## ježić

medonija, čestitam i tebi na krasnoj beti  :Very Happy: 

Evo i vibram odmah i tebi i sandi za petak, da vam se bete lijepo uduplaju!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medonija

uuu, sanda pa mi smo onda zajedno u petak gore!  :Love:  

danas sam bila sama na vađenju bete, ali sam zato imala mission djelit pozitivu i optimizam curama na transferu  :Laughing: 
curke ako čitate evo vam i virtualni  :Kiss:  i držim fige za najljepše poklone pod bor!

----------


## medonija

e sanda, ak je tebi uzv 20.12. pa onda bi i meni mogao bit prije nego pobjegnu na go ?!

----------


## sanda1977

> uuu, sanda pa mi smo onda zajedno u petak gore!  
> 
> danas sam bila sama na vađenju bete, ali sam zato imala mission djelit pozitivu i optimizam curama na transferu 
> curke ako čitate evo vam i virtualni  i držim fige za najljepše poklone pod bor!


eh,nećemo se vidjeti....ja u osijeku vadim betu....toliko sam nestrpljiva da mi sestre naprave nalaz za sat vremena.... :Laughing:

----------


## LOTTOS

Sanda, medonija cestitam  :Klap: 
Muma i meni je nakon sad zadnje punkcije bilo katastrofa, isto kao i tebi, 5 dana nisam mogla nikud, kasljanje, kihanje cak i smijanje me ubijalo, kad sam hodala nisam noge mogla dizat nego ih vukla po podu, napuhana sam bila kao da sam 5 mj trudnoce, punkcija mi je bila 30.11. I sve to mi je trajalo 7-8 dana, tek sam se sad ispuhala, uglavnom bila je panika i kod mene i kod doktora, kad me vidio na dan transfera , odmah me na UZV stavio prije transfera, eto zelim ti da se sto prije oporavis i da mozes dalje kisi kisi

----------


## sanda1977

> e sanda, ak je tebi uzv 20.12. pa onda bi i meni mogao bit prije nego pobjegnu na go ?!


pa možda....a ne znam da li je to rano uopće....hoće li se vidjeti šta

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda, medonija cestitam 
> Muma i meni je nakon sad zadnje punkcije bilo katastrofa, isto kao i tebi, 5 dana nisam mogla nikud, kasljanje, kihanje cak i smijanje me ubijalo, kad sam hodala nisam noge mogla dizat nego ih vukla po podu, napuhana sam bila kao da sam 5 mj trudnoce, punkcija mi je bila 30.11. I sve to mi je trajalo 7-8 dana, tek sam se sad ispuhala, uglavnom bila je panika i kod mene i kod doktora, kad me vidio na dan transfera , odmah me na UZV stavio prije transfera, eto zelim ti da se sto prije oporavis i da mozes dalje kisi kisi


poslala sam ti pp

----------


## medonija

> eh,nećemo se vidjeti....ja u osijeku vadim betu....toliko sam nestrpljiva da mi sestre naprave nalaz za sat vremena....


je, da...ipak si previše otkrila na forumu pa želiš ostati anonimna  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

> je, da...ipak si previše otkrila na forumu pa želiš ostati anonimna


 :Laughing:  ja bi sve vas upoznala! i ti si zloća kao i Brunna  :oklagija: ,samo me zezate!

----------


## LOTTOS

I ja bi , zene vi ste divneeeeeee

----------


## Brunaa

*sanda* i *medonija* ogromneb čestitke vam šaljem, i neka je sretno do samoga kraja!!!

veeeliiiikiiiiiii  :Kiss:  za našu *Kyra Ars*, vibramo snježno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvi uzv!




> ja bi sve vas upoznala! i ti si zloća kao i Brunna ,samo me zezate!


 :kuhar:  :kuhar:

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* i *medonija* ogromneb čestitke vam šaljem, i neka je sretno do samoga kraja!!!
> 
> veeeliiiikiiiiiii  za našu *Kyra Ars*, vibramo snježno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prvi uzv!


kako znaš da sam kuharica???? ti sve znaš  :oklagija:

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke novopečenim trudnicama i puno dobrih vibrica za dalje, a isto šaljem i staropečenim trudnicama. Također i za postupke i za bete puno dobrih vibrica!
Mislim da je vrijeme za neku pečenkicu, mljac

----------


## Brunaa

> kako znaš da sam kuharica???? ti sve znaš


 :njam:   :njam:   :njam:  čim dođem u Osijek potražit ću te...

----------


## 123beba

> medonija i sanda, cestitam!
> pusa svim curama koje leze u bolnicama!


X

----------


## sanda1977

moze brunna!  :Very Happy:  hehehe

----------


## mare41

jutro!
muma, jel bolje?
milasova, ti? kako je?
drzim fige cekalicama bete!

----------


## Muma

Jutro!
Jedna kavica za početak  :Coffee:  pa se poslužite...
*mare* hvala što brineš  :Love:  Oporavljam se brzinom svjetlosti. Dva dana ležanja digla su me u nebesa. Ostao je samo mali pritisak u jajnicima dok sjedam i dižem se. Fizički je sve ostalo nestalo. A psihički - usmjerila sam misli i radnje na stvaranje božićnog ugođaja u stanu i listanje receptića za božićne kolače. Blagdani će biti dobra psihička rehabilitacija (barem se nadam)  :Undecided: 
Svim novim ili poduplanim betušama čestitam od srca; za sve ostale ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ po potrebi!

----------


## pirica

medonija i sanda čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## deniii

Halo cure,

evo uputili su me da si i tu javim , uglavnom i ja odbrojavam do svoje bete 21.12 , ali mislim da ću uzet i test dan-dva prije :Embarassed: ,,,,,,, rekli su mi da zbog onih nekih brevactid injekcija može bit lažno pozitivan, al da vam budem iskrena nakon 5 god da mi je vidit taj + pa makar i lažan da bar 5min vjerujem da je to to  :Mad:

----------


## sanda1977

> Halo cure,
> 
> evo uputili su me da si i tu javim , uglavnom i ja odbrojavam do svoje bete 21.12 , ali mislim da ću uzet i test dan-dva prije,,,,,,, rekli su mi da zbog onih nekih brevactid injekcija može bit lažno pozitivan, al da vam budem iskrena nakon 5 god da mi je vidit taj + pa makar i lažan da bar 5min vjerujem da je to to


odbrojavamo s tobom i da bude veeeeeeelika pluščina!

----------


## PetraP

evo ja ću se poslužiti jednoj virtualnoj  :Coffee:  jer ova prava neće kroz grlo.  Danas 2nt vrijeme sporo ide za poluditi

----------


## 123beba

Booooooooook! eto i mene da se poslužim... Ja ću jedan čaj ako se nudi  :Smile: 

obzirom da sam jučer samo potpisala čestitke našim trudnicama (nikada mi se preko moba ne tipka), danas još jednom, onako pošteno sa poskakivanjem za curke i bebe!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Tako ste me razveselile sa ovim spominjanjem pečenice i kolača... a ja od silnog mirovanja nisam stigla niti do svojih na klanje pa da omastim brk sa čvarcima i kobasicama... no sve ću to nadoknadit za božić  :Grin: 

Uživajte mi drage moje dame i šaljem vam puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne punkcije, transfere, za visoke bete, kucajuća srčeka i prekrasne trudnoće do kraja!

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na kavi i kolačima cure!
Postam novu listu i znate kome se obratiti za sve napisane bedastoće  :Wink: 

Studeni završavamo sa 17 naših novih trudnica, svima još jednom čestitam i želim mirnu trudnoću, a svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh! A sad otvaramo listu za prosinac i želim je puuuuuuuuunnu!  :mama: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (11)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
MalaMaja, Vg, IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (6)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)  - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF- GEMINI
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF – GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (17) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Evelyn73, SD, IVF/ICSI
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
Mare41, PFC Prag – GEMINI
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Milasova8 , Petrova, 1.ICSI
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET) – GEMINI
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni) – TRIGEMINI
Phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
pipi73, Pronatal Prag, FET, (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, IVF/ICSI, sekundarni (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

STUDENI (17) 
anakob, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Bab, Petrova, IVF (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI)
Berishka, CITO, 1. IVF
Cassie, Pronatal Prag, IVF
Heli , PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
Kyra Ars, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1XIVF/ICSI)
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
medonija, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
MeriLu, CITO, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)
Pčelica2009, Mb (nakon 8 pokušaja)
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1x IVF)
Rose, PFC, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 7xAIH, 12xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vita22, Ri, IVF

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
Nana Mo, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
5.12. BubaSanja, SD, (nakon 3xAIH, 2xICSI)
18.12. LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
18.12. Brunaa, Mb, FET (nakon 1xITI, 1xIVF/ICSI)
20.12. mayica01, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
20.12. Mare O., Vg, 1. IVF 
21.12. tonka10, Vg, IVF( nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu)
21.12. deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
22.12. nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
24.12. Snekica, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 10xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni, 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
24.12. Elena 85, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
25.12. PetraP, Cito, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
 kismet, PFC Prag; Darkica, IVF Centar, IVF – polustimulirani; lana2401, MB, 1. IVF
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
Anabanana, VV, IVF; barbi26, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); kleopatra, SD, IVF

AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Bubamara87, RI, AIH ; Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH; TinaB, VV, 1. AIH (nakon spontane trudnoće)

 ON-GO  12. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Črkica, Petrova, IVF;
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF);
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
 xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

01/2013: Anemona (VV); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) ; jejja, Ri, 1. IVF ; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI); bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID; ivka13, Vg, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu)

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); bubaba (IVF, Petrova, nakon 2xAIH);  tikki ( IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI , 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH) ; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Strašna , VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI)
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF; libcaa; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, corinaII, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, dino84, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, Gabi25, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena , Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare* ,  mare77, Mare85, Mare85, marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Muma, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, Piki, pilek, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sandra1971, sandy0606, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica,sirena 28,  Smarta, Sneki41, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, Vita22, Vrci, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## LOTTOS

Bigblue hvala na lijepoj listi
Sanda hvala na trakicama, jupi jedva cekam
Curke moje ja isla kuhat sarmu i kad sam pocela tamanit kiselo zelje sva srece pa sam kupila dvije, nebi imala dosta za sarmu, ubila se u kiselom zalju,tako da mi je sad zlo, nadam se da su to prvi simptomi

----------


## Ginger

*BB* lijepa lista 
al našla sam ti grešku, he, he... Gabi25 ti je još u hrabricama  :Smile: 

medonija i sanda bravooooooo!

----------


## Snekica

haha i Vita22 je na dva mjesta, trudnice i hrabrice!  :Kiss:

----------


## BigBlue

:Razz:   pa naše curke i vrijede duplo

----------


## vita22

Hahaha *Snekice* sve vidišššššš kako tvoji malci........*BB* možeš i dodat nakon 5 ivf i 1 sek. :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Što jest, jest! Obje su naše jake hrabrice!
Vita naši malci su pod kontrolom, za sad su tu, dok (osim ako) se ne pokaže suprotno  :Smile:  Vi se širite? :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vita22

ooo da kao trokrilni .........čekamo uzv s nestrpljenjem pa ću valjda napokon prihvatit tu  riječ *trudna*.....ajde nastavi riječki niz

----------


## Snekica

baci malo više te prašine, možda s vjetrom dođe i do mene  :Very Happy:

----------


## beilana

Da se pohvalimo i ovdje, stize nam malena razigrana princezica

----------


## BigBlue

Čestitam beilana!

Vita, pišem  :Wink:

----------


## vita22

*Big Blue .......Snekica* nona mi ide u Istru za koji dan pa ću ti po njoj poslat.......

----------


## sanda1977

> Da se pohvalimo i ovdje, stize nam malena razigrana princezica


 :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

žene moje, evo da i ja prijavim svoj transfer. 

12.12.2012.godine u 12 sati je bio transfer neobećavajućeg dvodnevnog 4-staničnog embrija. malo sam i razočarana reakcijom (mjesec i pol dekapeptila, 20 menopura i 10 fostimona-slično gonalu), ali ako ne uspije naredni put ću tražiti jaču terapiju. rekli su mi da vadim betu 16dnt, ali ja to neću dočekati, pa će biti sigurno 12-13.dnt.

nisam bila ovdje par dana, pa ne mogu sve pohvatati, ali čestitam novim trudnicama, puno sreće želim trudilicama...
ljubim vas  :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

sutra idem vaditi opet betu...opet se nadam lijepom duplanju....nešto me boli lijevi jajnik...ili nešto na lijevoj strani......

----------


## Konfuzija

*Mostarka*.. A zašto neobećavajućeg? Drugi dan i treba biti četverostanični. Osim toga, pola svijeta vjeruje da je jučer bio sretan dan, nemoj kvariti statistiku.  :Wink:

----------


## mostarka86

> *Mostarka*.. A zašto neobećavajućeg? Drugi dan i treba biti četverostanični. Osim toga, pola svijeta vjeruje da je jučer bio sretan dan, nemoj kvariti statistiku.


a ne znam ni sama, nekako mi doktori bili pesimistični...pa i ja nakon njih...
ali ipak, ja još uvijek vjerujem u Djeda Mraza  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Konfuzija

'Ko šiša doktore, ipak su to naše bebe, moramo vjerovati u njih...  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

BB za listu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

> Da se pohvalimo i ovdje, stize nam malena razigrana princezica


 :Very Happy:  divno 




> žene moje, evo da i ja prijavim svoj transfer. 
> 
> 12.12.2012.godine u 12 sati je bio....


Ma to će biti beta bar 120  :Smile: 




> sutra idem vaditi opet betu...opet se nadam lijepom duplanju....


kak to da ideš opet vaditi betu? pravilno se duplala...
anyway - sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

MOE moram jer mi je dr A napisao da vadim 14.12. prvu betu, a pošto sam ja ranije izvadila i zvala ga on mi je rekao da izvadim kako mi je i napisao 14. eto...i tako da moram ponovo zbog njega...na VV-u se prva beta vadi 16 dnt...

----------


## sanda1977

brine me sada to što me ta lijeva strana bolucka......bojim se da nije vanmaternična....jer se i u IVF dogodi....pa valjda bi se vidjelo po beti....joj eto sama sebe naživciram.... :cupakosu: 
jel i vas boluckaju jajnici....ili samo jedna strana kao i8 mene?!
imala sam jednom vm i ne hvala više....ali tada mi se beta nepravilno duplala....tj bila je svakakva

----------


## anddu

Sanda pa ti ces zeno izluditi dok ne rodis! I mene su bolili jajnici cak i kad bi isla sjesti sam ih osjecala ali je rekao dr da je sve ok i da je to normalno da rade. I sam se stalno nesto bolucka ali zanarim

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda pa ti ces zeno izluditi dok ne rodis! I mene su bolili jajnici cak i kad bi isla sjesti sam ih osjecala ali je rekao dr da je sve ok i da je to normalno da rade. I sam se stalno nesto bolucka ali zanarim


već sam luda da... :Laughing: 
 ašta da radim....heheh

----------


## J&D

Sanda mene i dalje ziga, boli, steze... Pitam dr-a a on kaze a sta bi vi da niste trudni?? Budite sretni da se nesto dogada.!!! Naravno sve dugotrajno i jako nije za zanemarivanje, treba otici vidjet sto je

----------


## medonija

najprije *belana* bravo za pišulju!  :Heart: 

joj sanda daj ne pizdi! :Laughing:  jadan tvoj muž kakava ćeš tek bit u kasnijim stadijimia trudnoće (da znam, sad ću opet dobit oklagiju :Razz: , btw i ja dolazim u Osijek na klopu! :Yes: )

mene isto na trenutke bole jajnici, pogotovo lijevi na kojem je bilo više punkcija i bez brige sve je to normalna posljedica od stimulacije i punkcije. mene zna kad kihnem ili se zakašljem presjeć jako oštra bol na sekundu ko da mi je nekaj prsnulo, puklo! isto me zna 1-2 puta tokom dana ulovit kao da me peče baš maternica, onak iznad pubične kosti, to traje 30sek, pa se onda preseli na križa još par sekundi i gotovo... moj picolog i Alebić kažu da je to sve normalno jer je maternica širi... zapravo rekao mi je doslovno: sve je to više-manje normalno i sve se to tolerira osim krvarenja - to je jedina panika, sve druge "je za ljude"  :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

> najprije *belana* bravo za pišulju! 
> 
> joj sanda daj ne pizdi! jadan tvoj muž kakava ćeš tek bit u kasnijim stadijimia trudnoće (da znam, sad ću opet dobit oklagiju, btw i ja dolazim u Osijek na klopu!)
> 
> mene isto na trenutke bole jajnici, pogotovo lijevi na kojem je bilo više punkcija i bez brige sve je to normalna posljedica od stimulacije i punkcije. mene zna kad kihnem ili se zakašljem presjeć jako oštra bol na sekundu ko da mi je nekaj prsnulo, puklo! isto me zna 1-2 puta tokom dana ulovit kao da me peče baš maternica, onak iznad pubične kosti, to traje 30sek, pa se onda preseli na križa još par sekundi i gotovo... moj picolog i Alebić kažu da je to sve normalno jer je maternica širi... zapravo rekao mi je doslovno: sve je to više-manje normalno i sve se to tolerira osim krvarenja - to je jedina panika, sve druge "je za ljude"


hahahahahha pa ne laj! dobit ćeš kaznu od admina!
još da te malo poganjam sa  :oklagija:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda mene i dalje ziga, boli, steze... Pitam dr-a a on kaze a sta bi vi da niste trudni?? Budite sretni da se nesto dogada.!!! Naravno sve dugotrajno i jako nije za zanemarivanje, treba otici vidjet sto je


dok ne vidim na uzv da je tamo gdje treba biti bit ću  :cupakosu:  :psiholog:

----------


## sanda1977

drage moje upravo sam dobila pp da sam iritantna da pišem samo o sebi.....da nikoga ne bodrim.....ja ako sam koga zaboravila ispričavam se....ja sam samo sretna jer nikako si nisam ni sanjala da će mi uspjeti....tako da više ništa neću ni pisati.....nadopunjavat ću si samo potis da znate gdje sam.....a tko me treba neka se javi na pp...ako mogu pomoći-vrlo rado...... :Bye: 
sve vas volim i sve ste mi drage.....i svima želim da imate bebice.....vaša sebična i iritantna

----------


## bubekica

a daaaj, sad me bas zanima tko je poslao pp  :sherlock:

----------


## Muma

Draga *sanda1977*, taj kome si iritantna nek stavi blokadu na prikazivanje tvojih postova, ili ih ne mora čitati. Nakon svega u KBO, naravno da si sretna i nemoj se povlačit radi gluposti. Ljudi su svakakvog temperamenta... Ti imaš pravo pisati na forumu, a jedino ti moderatorice mogu stisnuti ban - što sigurno neće biti radi veselih ili zabrinutih postova. Nedaj da te skrše nečije riječi, dok te čitav mpo put nije uspio skršit da dođeš do bebe - bila bi to glupost. Pa sad nek kažu i meni da je ovaj post sebičan, iritantan, pristran ili kakav god.

----------


## mare41

bubek, kad je fet? kako su betocekalice? vidjela sam u potpisu da i reni76 ceka..svima drzim fige!
milasova, di si? kako je?
sanda, nemoj se vise ne javljati, svi pratimo jedne druge i podrzavamo, tako da cekamo i tvoj prvi uzv, uz sva ostala cekanja svih drugih cura

----------


## bubekica

*mare* prvo pusa za dvije mrvice u busi, a onda i odgovor - fet je u veljaci, racunam da ce transfer biti 26.2. (ako ce to bit 17dc kako je bilo sad). inace, moram se pohvalit svojim prvim vjerojatno ovulatornim ciklusom u zadnjih 10 godina  :Laughing:  bole cicke - nemam drugih objasnjenja nego da sam uspjela stvorit stogod prirodnog progesterona. i nasrecu, vrijeme mi leti - kao da je netko nakon negativne bete napravio speed up, a mislila sam da ce bit potpuno suprotno.
*sanda* javi nam se obavezno (al znam da budes, falit cemo ti vec sutra

----------


## Snekica

sebična, iritantna... hm... da mi je znati kakva ću ja jednom biti...! 10 stranica odbrojavanja mi neće biti dovoljno  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Sanda kakve veze ima sta pises dok god smo na ovim stranicama koje bas i jesu za to... Bodrenje, cviljenje, kukanje, strah, ichatanje.....zanemarije gluparije... Ako nama nisi dosadila koji ti uvijek odgovaramo  :Wink: , sta onda nekog briga.... Nek ne cita tvoje postove, a josmanje mora odgovarati na njih.... Samo ti nama kukaj ... Inace se bojim da ce te muz izbaciti iz kuce  :Wink:  i ja osobno misli da nema uopce veze koliko si postupaka prosla jer sve mi imamo jednak strah od prve bete do poroda za svoju djecicu i sve bi dale zivot za njih, bez obzira sto su u startu samo brojcica i baloncic, samosto svaka odnas to drugacije ispoljava i nosi se s time! I zato ne idi nikud jer ce mi biti dosadno ovdje s obzirom da cuvam trudnocu, necu imati staraditi! Pa eto da ti prva kazem dobrodosla (opet) draga !!!

----------


## milasova8

Evo me,jos uvijek iz bolnice..imala sam jucer Uzv,bebica raste,hematoma nema. Hvala Bogu..
Od ove druge srecice ostala je samo prazna GV..secer mali..
Eto,sretna sam da je sa ovom misicom sve ok..sutra cu najvjerovatnije doma.na.mirovanje..

Nisam.pratila sve u zadnje vrijeme,pa svima cestitam ne betama i saljem.puno.vibri za sve vas
Pusa

----------


## tikki

Joj sanda, pls ne uzimaj uopće srcu zločeste komentare na pp i lijepo se ostani družiti s nama! koga smeta nek na čita tvoje postove. 
I poručila bih curama, ako netko misli da ne dolazi do izražaja ili da ju treba dodatno bodriti, pa napišite tu na odbrojavanje: teško mi je, strah me... pls šaljite vibrice. Ok, neki postovi se možda zagube u masi, nekad nemamo vremena sve pročitati i poloviti, ali uvijek će biti nekoga tko će stisnut taj altgr+1.

I veliki potpis na J&D

----------


## Moe

Dajte uozbiljite se. Kamo ćete zato što vam je netko poslao jednu privatnu poruku  :Smile:  A i vas svašta može izbaciti iz takta  :škartoc: 

à propos bolova... (evo ja ću o sebi, pa nek i meni pošalje poruku hihi), mislim da to ima veze s punkcijom.... jer jajnici po defaultu ne bi trebali boliti u trudnoći jer praktično "ne funkcioniraju". Jedna forumašica ovdje je imala bolove na jajniku - to je bilo od ciste koja se stvorila.
Mene je bolio jajnik na kojem je bila punkcija u prva dva postupka još dva-tri dana poslije punkcije... a samo po 1 ili 2 folikula su punktirana.
Zato sam zatražila anesteziju za 8 folikula, i nikakvu bol nisam osjetila ni neposredno nakon buđenja, ni taj dan kasnije, ni sutradan, uopće nakon postupka, ni u trudnoći...
Ipak se kod punkcije puno lakše prolazi iglom kada je tijelo uspavano, jer se ne bori protiv bolova, jer je opušteno, jer je doktoru dostupnije i lakše, jer jajnik ne bježi, ne grči se... Samim time je i krvarenja manje, i manja je trauma za jajnike..
Eto to je moje mišljenje.

----------


## sanda1977

:Joggler:  :Dancing Fever:  ostala sam bez teksta.....hvala vam...a neugodno mi je. pa i ja mislim da bi me banovali već....ne vrijeđam nikoga,samo sam se malo više usplahirila.....jer stvarno nisam ni sanjala o ishodu......zadnji moj post je bio da me boli lijeva strana i moguća vm.....pa dragi bože pišem o dijagnozama?! 
svarno ne izluđujen sebe svašta sam prošla...možda djeluje ovako na forumu....ali to su moja pitanja koja pišem,pa dobijem odgovor pa je lakše.....hvala vam svima....drage ste i svi isto prolazimo....puno je lakše uz vas....a ona neka ne ćita moje postove,ako joj smeta...eto...

----------


## Moe

> sebična, iritantna... hm... da mi je znati kakva ću ja jednom biti...! 10 stranica odbrojavanja mi neće biti dovoljno


Jedva čekamo!  :Yes: 




> Evo me,jos uvijek iz bolnice..imala sam jucer Uzv,bebica raste,hematoma nema. Hvala Bogu..


 :Very Happy:  Bravo milasova8, nestrpljivo sam čekala ovu vijest! Čuvaj bebu, sretno dalje!

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo me,jos uvijek iz bolnice..imala sam jucer Uzv,bebica raste,hematoma nema. Hvala Bogu..
> Od ove druge srecice ostala je samo prazna GV..secer mali..
> Eto,sretna sam da je sa ovom misicom sve ok..sutra cu najvjerovatnije doma.na.mirovanje..
> 
> Nisam.pratila sve u zadnje vrijeme,pa svima cestitam ne betama i saljem.puno.vibri za sve vas
> Pusa


 :Very Happy: ,neka sada sve bude mirno do kraja...

----------


## anddu

Milasova super za drugu bebicu. Samo ti nama lijepo dodi doma.
Sanda, vrati seeeee! Ne mogu vjerovati da ti je netko to napisao. Pa ovaj dio foruma i sluzi za bodrenje, odgovaranje na 1000 zato, tisucu zato, plac, vristanje, srecu... Samo ti nama pisi svi cekamo s tobom prvi uvz  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

milasova drago mi je da je sve u redu,samo cuvaj mrvicu i miruj i bit ce sve ok draga.. :Smile: 
sanda joj pa nece te to valjda izbacit iz takta pa unikela si veselja na ovaj forum to je bar moje misljenje...ajde brzo se javi inace cu ja pocet s oklagijom mahat a i blizu si mi nekih 40 km pa te budem spotala hihi

----------


## innu

> sebična, iritantna... hm... da mi je znati kakva ću ja jednom biti...! 10 stranica odbrojavanja mi neće biti dovoljno


I neka to bude čim prije ~~~~~
Milasova8 bravo, sretno dalje~~~~

----------


## Snekica

> I neka to bude čim prije ~~~~~
> Milasova8 bravo, sretno dalje~~~~


*X* na sve! hehe!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sanda ima svakvih ljudi i komentara pa što ako misliš u ovom trenutku najviše na sebe, tko ti to ima pravo spočitavati, imaš pravo da pišeš što želiš bar na ovoj temi a onoj kome smeta nek ne čita... 
Ja ne pišem puno na ovoj temi, svako toliko pogledam novosti i nekad se sjetim pa zavibram, ali umorila sam se i od tog nakon podužeg staža ovdje.
I ne pišem više ni o sebi jer me ni to ne veseli više, možda jednog dana ako bude nekih lijepih novosti budem i ja takva i samo nek mi proba neko zamjerit :Razz:

----------


## mare41

draga milasova, divne vijesti! doma je ipak doma, cuvaj se!

----------


## Kadauna

I da ne bude zabune, ja sam napisala Sandi1977 na PP da je postalo  lagano iritantno koliko isključivo piše o sebi i da bi bilo dobro da  malčice stane na loptu. Na taj bi način pokazala malo više suosjećanja  za one koje nisu uspjele niti nakon 6. puta da dođu do pozitivne  bete......

Nisam to ovako otvoreno htjela napisati nego joj diskretno dati do znanja na PP, no kad je ona već na odbrojavanju pisala o toj zloćestoj koja šalje PP-ove, eto me.... da se outam.

----------


## bubekica

Kadauna, dajem ti podrsku, cekala dam da se outas pa da ne budem sama.

----------


## venddy

*Sanda* ne brini se zbog bolova, to ti je sve normalno, jajnici su ti natečeni od stimulacije i iziritirani od punkcije i vrlo je vjerojatno da će te pratiti to duže vrijeme. To je sve normalno i ide u rok službe. Samo bez previše uzrujavanja, bit će sve kako treba na uzv :peace: 
Ja sam sada 29+3 i svaki dan me negdje nešto probada, žiga, zaboli itd.

----------


## Elena 85

Dajte ljudi pa ovdje smo da pomazemo jedni drugima ,a ne da kritiziramo jedni druge,za to imate hrpu drugih foruma,ali roda nikad nije bila takvog karaktera...Sanda :Love: 
Milasova super,cuvaj se i sve ce to biti ok

----------


## sanda1977

> I da ne bude zabune, ja sam napisala Sandi1977 na PP da je postalo  lagano iritantno koliko isključivo piše o sebi i da bi bilo dobro da  malčice stane na loptu. Na taj bi način pokazala malo više suosjećanja  za one koje nisu uspjele niti nakon 6. puta da dođu do pozitivne  bete......
> 
> Nisam to ovako otvoreno htjela napisati nego joj diskretno dati do znanja na PP, no kad je ona već na odbrojavanju pisala o toj zloćestoj koja šalje PP-ove, eto me.... da se outam.


cure danas sutra ćete vjerojatno i vi dobiti ove poruke...jednostavno ne čitaj moje postove ni ti ni itko kome smeta....ne znam tko si niti me zanima,ali nisam te pitala za mišljenje...ako si administratorica banuj me i doviđenja....ja sam društveno biće jer je čovijek društveno biće i treba se držiti razmjenjivati iskustva,komunicirati....meni je žao što nisu uspjele ni nakon 6 puta!
i tko si ti uopće ta mi daješ do znanja?!
NE VRIJEĐAM NIKOGA,PIŠEM ISKLJUČIVO O TEMI MPO.....NISAM BEZOBRAZNA,LJUBOMORNA,POMAŽEM KOLIKO GOD MOGU...ŠALJEM CURAMA AKO IMAM VIŠAK NEČEGA!
bubekice draga.... :Nope:

----------


## sanda1977

> Dajte ljudi pa ovdje smo da pomazemo jedni drugima ,a ne da kritiziramo jedni druge,za to imate hrpu drugih foruma,ali roda nikad nije bila takvog karaktera...Sanda
> Milasova super,cuvaj se i sve ce to biti ok


pa tako i ja mislim....a ne znam zašto joj smeta....

----------


## mare41

elena, jako navijam za tvoju betu!
venddy, ide vrijeme, vec 29..

----------


## Moe

> Dajte ljudi pa ovdje smo da pomazemo jedni drugima ,a ne da kritiziramo jedni druge,za to imate hrpu drugih foruma,ali roda nikad nije bila takvog karaktera...Sanda


Draga Elena, kako si? Kako prolaze dani? Jel križaš na kalendaru?

----------


## sanda1977

> *Sanda* ne brini se zbog bolova, to ti je sve normalno, jajnici su ti natečeni od stimulacije i iziritirani od punkcije i vrlo je vjerojatno da će te pratiti to duže vrijeme. To je sve normalno i ide u rok službe. Samo bez previše uzrujavanja, bit će sve kako treba na uzv
> Ja sam sada 29+3 i svaki dan me negdje nešto probada, žiga, zaboli itd.


hvala ti....vidim odbrijavaš još malo....možda sam se malo nahladila samo....ako me bud jače otići ću liječniku....i podložna sam cistama,pa da se nije koja navukla...

----------


## J&D

Mislim da se u ovom nasem jadu kojeg ionako imamo trebamo podrzavati, pomagati i trpiti sve i da nam nesto u toj datoj sekundi tasmeta.... Sjetite se samokako se vi nekada jadno osjecate.... Ja ako mogu jednom svojom porukom pomoci... E pa hocu nista me ne kosta... Osobno ne vjerujem da je itko ljubomoran na nekoga ko strepi ili je nervozan, meni su tude bete i ultrazvukovi davali samo nadu... Da je sve moguce!  Ali to sam samo ja, meni je casa uvijek napola puna!!! Ljudi pomazimo si bar mi kad vec svijet oko nas ionako ima malo razumijevanja za nas ne samo fizicki nego i psihicki problem!!! I sirimo dobrotu bar u ovi predbozicno vrijeme!!! Svima puno svega zelim!!!!

----------


## J&D

Milasova ja sam vec tjedan i po bez hematoma  :Very Happy:  e sad me frka cekam u sljedeci petak kombinirani probir.... Ali iskrenome nijebriga sta ce dr Kos reci samo neka mi kaze da moje srceko i dalje kuca.... A sve drugo je manje bitno.... Predugo mi traje to vrijeme od ultrazvuka do ultrazvuka!!!!

----------


## beilana

Cure koje ste dugo cekale pozitivnu betu i nazalost jos cekate vi bi bar trebale znati koja je to strka u glavi. Milijun osjecaja, briga, pitanja. Razumijem sandu. Smjesno da bi se neka imena trebala pisat i njima se vibrat u svakom postu a ostalima se zamjera ako su ushiceni jer su nakon duuugo godina ostali t. Dao Bog dragi da sve koje cekate bebice dobijete pozitivne bete i u jednom danu napisete 100strana ovdje. Kud vece srece. Cure nemojte bit ljubomorne jedne na druge. Predugo cekamo taj trenutak da bi nam onda  neko zamjerao pisanje na rodi.

----------


## BigBlue

Niti sam moderator niti admin, ali kako zbog naše Liste redovito čitam sve klinike, a pogotovo ovu temu, imam potrebu napisati par stvari.

Sanda, uopće ne ulazeći u motive ili opravdanost napisanog, Kadauna ti je privatno, a ne javno, napisala svoje mišljenje, s kojim se možeš ili ne moraš složiti, korigirati ili ne korigirati svoje postove, pitati ili ne pitati druge korisnike/ce foruma je li te i ostali uistinu tako doživljavaju (ako ti je to uopće bitno), ali nije u redu to raditi pod paskom "prijetnje", kao što je ovo:



> cure danas sutra ćete vjerojatno i vi dobiti ove poruke...


Ovakve izjave potiču grupiranje i dovode do raslojavanja tipa MI/ONI kontra koga/čega god. To nam nije niti svrha niti cilj. Ovo je forum podrške i nadam se da se nitko tko je treba neće povući odavde. Stoga Sanda, slobodno piši što i kako se osjećaš, pitaj trebaš li pomoć, savjet ili podršku. Zato smo svi mi ovdje.

Za kraj također podsjećam i na forumska pravila (imate ih u posebnoj rubrici na glavnoj stranici foruma), prema kojima:

*NA FORUMU JE IZRIČITO ZABRANJENO:* 
2. *Iznošenje* osobnih informacija o javnim ili privatnim osobama, *te objavljivanje privatne poruke korisnice/korisnika bez prethodne dozvole.* Iznimka su slučajevi kada su te informacije objavljene u javnim medijima. U takvom slučaju korisnik je dužan napisati izvor informacije.

A sad nudim jednu ranovečernju virtualnu rakiju (ak mogu ja trudna, možete i vi) i molim vas da ovo ostavimo iza nas.

----------


## Argente

Nema to veze s ljubomorom, nego jednostavno svakom ne paše svaki način.
U redu je da pišemo kako i koliko nas volja, ali u redu je i da na pp dobijemo "ja mislim da je tvoje ponašanje xyz", bolje nego da nam se iza leđa pp-aju "bože vidi ovog udava"...jer tako se imamo priliku korigirati, ako mislimo da je to potrebno. Ako ne mislimo, imamo pravo odbaciti to mišljenje, i opet dobro.
 :peace:  i naravno  :pivo:

----------


## mare41

bb, volim ovaj nocni virtualni alkohol party, argente nesto slabo toči zadnjih veceri

----------


## Argente

Krčma Kod Argente je zavrnula pipu da gazdarici ne zavrnu postupke zbog alkoholizma  :lool:

----------


## sanda1977

> Cure koje ste dugo cekale pozitivnu betu i nazalost jos cekate vi bi bar trebale znati koja je to strka u glavi. Milijun osjecaja, briga, pitanja. Razumijem sandu. Smjesno da bi se neka imena trebala pisat i njima se vibrat u svakom postu a ostalima se zamjera ako su ushiceni jer su nakon duuugo godina ostali t. Dao Bog dragi da sve koje cekate bebice dobijete pozitivne bete i u jednom danu napisete 100strana ovdje. Kud vece srece. Cure nemojte bit ljubomorne jedne na druge. Predugo cekamo taj trenutak da bi nam onda  neko zamjerao pisanje na rodi.


 :Love: 
BB mene smetaju takve pp....i neka to bude kraj priće!
slobodno sam ja pisala sve što si navela....i ono nije pijeteća rečenica....kada sam dobila ban od moderatirice jer sam za nekog čini mi se političara napisala da je xxxx,ok mi je to...dobila sam opomenu ispričala i to je to,ali pitanje je zašto sam ja iritantna što pišem svoja iskustva...itd?
za mene je to uvreda!
za mene je to sada završena prića.....točka na i! i idemo dalje.....imam ja dosta svojih problema i meni je najvažnije da nisam iritanatna najbližima!

----------


## 123beba

> A sad nudim jednu ranovečernju virtualnu rakiju (ak mogu ja trudna, možete i vi) i molim vas da ovo ostavimo iza nas.


 :Naklon:  sve je rečeno...
živjele!  :pivo:

----------


## lasta

> sebična, iritantna... hm... da mi je znati kakva ću ja jednom biti...! 10 stranica odbrojavanja mi neće biti dovoljno



ja ću ti doći strujne kablove prerezati  :Razz: 


 :pivo:   :njam:  (možda ima nešto i za zameziti)

----------


## bubekica

*BB* biljezim se za jednu zestu i time zavrsavam ovu epizodu. javno bih samo rekla da nisam pruzila *kadauni* podrsku za ono sto je napisala na pp, jer zapravo nemam pojma sto je napisala, nego za to sto je se prozvalo javno za ono sto je napravila diskretno. bilo mi je blesavo napisati ista u tom stilu prije nego sto se ona javila...
*sanda* saljem pp, kad ga dobro osmislim.

----------


## hope31

cure ima li netko za prodat bijelog luka??s obzirom da moja prehlada nije stala tri tjedna ne pomaze ni sirup ni caj ni limun,med eeeee sada derem
po bijelom luku ali ponestalo mi ali nema veze ni sto me se svi u kuci klone...stvarno ne znam zasto hahaha

----------


## Brunaa

*BigBlue* hvala na rakijici  :alexis: 

*sanda1977* nestrpljivo čekam tvoju sutrašnju betu i prvi uzv!  :Bye: 

*milasova8* i *J&D* bravo za odbjegle hematome  :fige:

----------


## sanda1977

brunna ljubim te i odbrojavam s tobom!

----------


## Elena 85

> Draga Elena, kako si? Kako prolaze dani? Jel križaš na kalendaru?


 Mare hvala ti :Shy kiss: 
A dani mi sporo prolaze,tek je 4dnt,svakih pola sata mjenjam misljenje,jutros sam ustala i odlucila da cu odmah prekriziti ovaj ciklus,kao da mi bude lakse,ali onda su krenuli neki kao menstrualni bolovi pa sam se ponadala,cula sam se nesto jutros sa Lucijem,pa sam mu rekla za taj iscjedak ,pa mi je rekao da je to najvjerovatnije impl.
A koma sam ,sama sebi idem na zivce,sta da vam kazem :neznam:

----------


## venddy

je mare moja, koliko god se cini da prezivljavas od uzv do uzv, a izmedu njih kao da je vjecnost, nekako se isto brzo priblizis 30 tt.
nek i ja tebi isto napisem za nekih 20tak tjedana

----------


## mostarka86

> Ma to će biti beta bar 120





> 'Ko šiša doktore, ipak su to naše bebe, moramo vjerovati u njih...


a cure moje, hvala Vam, iz Vaših usta u Božije uši  :Smile:

----------


## tikki

Ja sam danas (tj jučer) išla po uputnice za lijekove za petrovu. Nekako mi se čini da kad jednom donesem te kutijice doma i kad su kod mene da je postupak blizu. Iako imam termin za postupak u 1/2013 zbog posla ce to morat biti 2/2013... nekad si mislim da tko ce to docekati. 
A sad cu se posluziti onom rakijicom, ako je sto ostalo od virtualnog tuluma, da me fino lupi i da spavam ko top!

----------


## frka

samo da kažem da podržavam Kadaunu - Sanda, mislim da je baš bez veze što si na otvorenom iznijela sadržaj pp-a i što si uopće svima išla dati do znanja da si dobila pp. nitko te nije javno iskritizirao već si dobila sugestiju da malo obratiš pozornost na neke stvari, a ti si odmah krenula s tužakanjem - mislim da je to krajnje djetinjasto i nepotrebno.
i tu nije riječ ni o kakvoj ljubomori, kako beilana kaže - fyi, Kadauna ima dijete i nema na što biti ljubomorna. radi se o tome da se masu puta desilo da netko napiše post tužnog sadržaja nakon čega Sanda uleti sa svojim postovima u kojima se niti ne osvrne na te forumašice kojima u tom trenu zbilja treba podrška što je i meni djelovalo kao isključiva koncentriranost na sebe i nedostatak empatije za druge.
svi se mi veselimo i tugujemo jedni zbog drugih pa se tako veselimo i zbog Sandine trudnoće i nitko joj ne uskraćuje pravo da bude happy i pokaže to i na forumu, ali u cijeloj toj priči treba razmišljati i o onima kojima trenutno nije do veselja i prije svega njima dati podršku - umjerenost je ključ svega...

----------


## sanda1977

moja beta danas 711,ovo je moje.. zadnje javljanje. svima zelim srecu i velike beturine! drage cure su otisle sa ovog foruma,nazalost...sada znam i zasto...

----------


## Inesz

sanda,
lijepa je beta. bit će to mirna i sretna trudnoća  :Smile:  ~~~~~

----------


## Elena 85

> moja beta danas 711,ovo je moje.. zadnje javljanje. svima zelim srecu i velike beturine! drage cure su otisle sa ovog foruma,nazalost...sada znam i zasto...


Sanda super :Very Happy:  za betu,dajte nemojte se tako ponasati,pa nije u Bozicnom duhu... :No: 
Draga zelim ti skolsku i mirnu trudnocu...

----------


## Konfuzija

Rakijice + hormoni... Drage moje, nije moglo bolje ni završiti  :Wink: ... Predlažem otrežnjujući čaj za ovo jutro.. Mir, mir, niko nije kriv.  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Rakijice + hormoni... Drage moje, nije moglo bolje ni završiti ... Predlažem otrežnjujući čaj za ovo jutro.. Mir, mir, niko nije kriv.


Samo potpis na ovo  :Smile: 
Živjeli  :pivo: 

Curke koje nisu dočekale pozitivnu betu ove godine, nek sljedeća bude najplodnija i najsretnija  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Rakijice + hormoni... Drage moje, nije moglo bolje ni završiti ... Predlažem otrežnjujući čaj za ovo jutro.. Mir, mir, niko nije kriv.


 Dobro jutro! Obzirom da uopće ne pijem alkohol, ova virtualna maksuzija nije loša ideja, čaj preskačem  :Razz: . Nebitno što je još jutro!

----------


## Muma

*sanda*  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

dobro jutrto, ovaj jutro
mrzim (PMS) ovaj laptop sa onim tač-neš kojeg dok nekaj pišem dirnem pa on opizdi nekaj 

Čestitam svima na uspjesima a tužnicama puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i zagrljaja  i ljubavi i mira

Htjela bi nešto napisati ali baš mi nejde, imam grč u prstu, jer zapravo mi se čini da više ništa nema smisla. Primjer, neki dan slavili 3.godišnjicu braka i mužev brat zaboravio i nisu došli, i kaj napraviti - mogli smo se naljutiti (jer smo platili za dvoje više, sramota pred ostalim gostima, razočarenje...) no nismo, jer nema smisla - probajte ostaviti gorčinu iza sebe, ne dozvoliti da nam zagorčava i ovako teško vrijeme. OOO kada bi to bilo barem moguće svaki sekund dana, ali radim na tome.

Mene iskreno strašno muče naše godine i ne nalazim utjehu u uspjesima jer mm ne želi donacije, ne želi posvajanje, surogate, ne želi da postanemo roditelji nakon 42 a evo za par tjedana ulazimo u tu fatalnu godinu. Čak si mislim da bi mi možda i odgovarao smak svijeta prekosutra da prekine muku - ali onda se sjetim da nema smisla osjećati gorčinu, ostavim je iza sebe, živim s njome svaki dan na nekoliko koraka ispred nje. Neka me lovi, ima još vremena (koji dan)

----------


## Ginger

linalena  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## žužy

draga *linalena*,šaljem ti big hug  :Love: 
*sanda*, :Klap:  za betu!
dok čujem za maksuziju,sjetim se fazlinovića :Laughing: ...ja evo nudim domačeg orehovca,ima još malo pa da podijelim !

----------


## pirica

*linalena*

----------


## s_iva

Linalena draga, potpuno te razumijem. Pritisci sa svih strana... Ali treba biti uporan. Tvoj amh je kao i moj, a ja sam 5 godina mladja. Zato
 trebamo dobro iskoristiti slijedecih 2-3 god.
Sanda super za betu!
Bubi81 kakvi su vasi planovi.
Pozdrav svima iz Petrove, gdje sam na promatranju. I pusa mojoj cimerici!

----------


## J&D

Ajooj linalena, sigurna sam da ce se ili desiti to malo cudo ili ces preobratiti muzica u ovo bozicno vrijeme!!!

----------


## Inesz

> L
> Pozdrav svima iz Petrove, gdje sam na promatranju. I pusa mojoj cimerici!


 :Smile: 
pusa curama u bolnici ~~~~
i da skoro sve sretne odete doma  :Smile: 
ima da se vratite tek u rodilište kad dođe vrijeme.

eto, tako neka bude.

----------


## bubekica

"jutro" svima!
*sanda*  :Very Happy:  za betu! kad je uzv?
*J&D, milasova* super za hematome!
*s_iva* pozdravi cimu, a tebi kiss
*linalena* saljem veliki hug... i malo onih keksica iz maksimira  :Smile: 
*snekica* ~~~~~~~~
svim cekalicama bete drzim fige za lijepe brojcice, svima u postupcima zelim uspjesne stimulacije i turbo predbozicne tulume u labu, a dragim suborkama cekalicama iduce nade saljem veliki hug i miris bozicnih zacina da vam zagrije ove hladne dane. a i kuhano vino moze proc  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Lina draga  :Love:  imaš PP
Sanda, lijepo duplanje  :Very Happy: 
s_iva, izgleda da sam propustila; što se dogodilo??? Zar si s našpm milasovom cimerica?  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

linalena  :Love:  

Dugo se već spremam otvoriti novi topic na temu donacija gameta, jer imam dojam da je ista kod nas još uvijek tabuizirana iako za mnoge je parove jedini mogući izlaz za roditeljstvo iz MPO-a zbog dijagnoza. Imam poznanicu s Islanda, vrlo mlada i išli su na IVF 5 puta. NIkada pozitivnu betu nije imala. Onda su krenuli na svoj posljednji IVF ali s doniranim j.s. vlastite sestre i evo je, trudna rekla bih 10ak mjeseci. Kod nas je većina ljudi (vjerujem mnogi i ovdje na forumu) krsti na pomisao takve donacije, na Islandu u njihovom okruženju i kulturi to se ipak čini normalnim. Nismo mi Island, ali ako više pričamo o tome, ako se informiramo, educiramo i ako se riješimo malo o malo arhaičnih načina razmišljanja koje gotovo svi manje-više nosimo u sebi, tad će i donacija jajnih stanica ili sperme postati nešto sasvim normalno. Otvorit ću temu kad nađem malo više vremena i inspiracije. Do tada Linalena kao što je netko napisao, big hug!

Sanda1977, nema stvarno potrebe za odlaskom s ovog foruma.... ne zbog toga što je bilo, što je napisano ili što se dogodilo.... Svi smo mi ovdje odrasli ljudi, svi imamo neka svoja mišljenja i stajališta, svoj način komuniciranja i funkcioniranja. Očito su tvoj i moj posve različiti, što je sasvim ok i legitimno, no valja neke stvari i primiti - ne samo lijepe i uhu i oku ugodne. Ja sam ti u dobroj namjeri napisala to što sam ti napisala na PP. Ti odbaci i nastavi po svome ako misliš da je to ok. 
Čestitam ti na beti koja mislim još uvijek dokazuje da školski raste i da za sada nema govora o biokemijskoj ili o vanmaterničnoj. Želim ti miran daljnji tijek trudnoće i mirne noći i sate do prvog ultrazvuka.

----------


## Konfuzija

Draga Linalena, svatko ovu našu kalvariju prihvaća na različite načine... A ono što je sigurno da su nama naši muževi i mi njima najbolja podrška, u tomu smo zajedno. Jedino što njima nije uvijek jednostavno samima sebi objasniti, a kamoli drugima verbalizirati što i kako osjećaju. Razgovarajte, slušajte jedno drugo i budite tu jedno za drugo, što god odlučili.. Sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

Sanda1977, nema stvarno potrebe za odlaskom s ovog foruma.... ne zbog toga što je bilo, što je napisano ili što se dogodilo.... Svi smo mi ovdje odrasli ljudi, svi imamo neka svoja mišljenja i stajališta, svoj način komuniciranja i funkcioniranja. Očito su tvoj i moj posve različiti, što je sasvim ok i legitimno, no valja neke stvari i primiti - ne samo lijepe i uhu i oku ugodne. Ja sam ti u dobroj namjeri napisala to što sam ti napisala na PP. Ti odbaci i nastavi po svome ako misliš da je to ok. 
Čestitam ti na beti koja mislim još uvijek dokazuje da školski raste i da za sada nema govora o biokemijskoj ili o vanmaterničnoj. Želim ti miran daljnji tijek trudnoće i mirne noći i sate do prvog ultrazvuka.
ok....hvala na čestitkama.....stvarno mi nije bila namjera nekoga izostaviti jer često puta pišem sa moba,pa mi promakne.....milijardu pitanja mi se vrtilo po glavi.....pa sam sva zbunjena.....čitam vas,bodrim,žalim...samo što to ponekad ne napišem.....eto...sve ste mi drage i svima želim najljepši ishod.....

----------


## sanda1977

hvala BB i bubekica....linalena.... :Love:  mm je bio zainteresiran za doniranje...a ja ne.....i znam kakvi su to razgovori....sve je to još tabu tema kod nas.....potisujem konfuziju.... :Love: 
eto sad cmizdrm.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## s_iva

BB, nije milasova moja cima, nego je na kratko bila jedna druga curica!
Sa mnom je za sad sve ok, ali s obzirom na moj staz odmah su me zadrzali u bolnici.

----------


## J&D

Ja i muz smo se jos prije prvog postupka dogovorili da idemo na sve ili nista....znaci od prirodne trudnoce, donacija, surogata i posvajanja!  Obadvoje smo se slozili da smo premladi i da se previse volimo da bi zivjeli u čeznji za necim! Najvise nas je ponukao prijatelj koji je saznao da curica oddvije godine nije njegova kci! Igrom slucaja preko poruka! I sutio je o tom saznanju preko godine jer se bojao da nece imati pravo na nju na sudu, i da bi nam rekao da bi umro bez nje za jedan dan! I tada smo shvatili da nije bitno cije je dijete ili na koji je nacin uslo u tvoj dom.... Da bez obzira na sve zivis i dises za njega, kad te pogleda i zagrli znas da si njegov cijeli svijet, pa kako onda nebi i ono bilo tvoj...

----------


## mare41

s_iva, kiss! cuvaj kucu jos malo pa doma!

----------


## mostarka86

*sanda,* čestitam, super beta, a meni si velika nada, jer je kod mene isto dvodnevni embrij...
*linalena*, nemam šta reči, samo vi znate kako vam je, zato šaljem ogromni  :Love: 
*milasova, mury,* vama šaljem posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbrižniju dalju trudnoću
*snekice*~~~~~~~~~ jakooooo...

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda,* čestitam, super beta, a meni si velika nada, jer je kod mene isto dvodnevni embrij...
> *linalena*, nemam šta reči, samo vi znate kako vam je, zato šaljem ogromni 
> *milasova, mury,* vama šaljem posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~ za što bezbrižniju dalju trudnoću
> *snekice*~~~~~~~~~ jakooooo...


ovo sve potisujem.....neka ti bude kao i meni..... :Smile:

----------


## hrki

linalena,šaljem veliki virtualni  :Love: 
milasova,super za hematom  :Klap: 
sanda,bravo na beti  :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

:Shock:  ajme šta se tu izdešavalo!
dobar dio toga pripisat ću dolazećoj južini i promjeni vremena u kombinaciji s divljanjem hormona...
šalu na stranu, osjećam se djelomično krivom, a i razumijem sandu... Ljudi različito reagiraju u stresnim situacijama i životnim problemima koji su nas i doveli na ovaj forum. Kao što sam rekla za sebe, ja osobno postanem extra lajava s povećom dozom crnog humora. Obzirom da mi je često jezik/prsti brži od mozga i možda je i moj neki upis nekog uvrijedio ili povrijedio i ispričavam se ako su moje riječi koga takle osobno  :Love: 

Iskreno mislim da je ovo možda i jedina zajednica na svijetu(makar i virtualna) gdje svatko svakome iskreno i od srca želi samo dobro i ispunjenje želja, pa zato vas molim da ako vas ponekad i zaboli nečiji upis shvatite da je to samo nesporazum  :Love: 

a sad da se vratim ontopic:
moja današnja ß 18dnt 3293! uzv dogovoren za 21.12.  i nadamo se da ćemo vidjeti  :Heart:  (ili 2! :Grin:  )

bojim se da u nabrajanju ne bi koga izostavila pa svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i čekalicama ß želim najljepši poklon pod bor, a onima koje su bile manje sretne ove godine želim da se sve želje ispune u 2013!
stavila bih vam još hug-ova i kiss-eva, ali mi kaže da sam ispunila kvotu

----------


## Sonja29

medonija bravo za betu i alt gr za srčeko!
lina šaljemo ti veliki virtualni zagrljaj
svima šaljem alt gr za sve što vam treba

----------


## beilana

ljutite me ovdje jako, dok vidim kolko se nekim curama vibra više a nekim manje, kolko neke ne smiju napisati mišljenje dok druge pišu kaj ih volja i nitko ih ne napada. niste ravnopravne prema svima. kolko vas je juče vidjelo da sam ja bila najsretnija na svijetu jer sam saznala da nam dolazi princezica, a kolko vas je zavibralo mojoj princezici? da sam netko drugi bilo bi skroz drugačije. zato taj pp kak *sanda* nikome ne vibra uopće ne stoji. kad sam prijavila pozitivnu betu možda vas je 10 spomenulo to i zavibralo. ne smeta mi, al onda nemate ni pravo osuđivati druge

----------


## BigBlue

Ovdje su izgovorene stvari koje su me uistinu iznenadile, a još me više iznenadilo i ražalostilo ono što je "samo" insinuirano. Sinoć sam mislila da sam napisala sve o ovoj temi, ali vidim da strasti ne jenjavaju. Ovo je forumska zajednica u kojoj ipak vlada komunikacija na jednoj pristojnoj razini. To ne znači da se zahtjeva i očekuje jednoumlje, dapače svi imamo različita mišljenja i očekuje se tolerancija prema toj različitosti. Svatko tko piše na forumu je valjda svjesan da se iznošenjem stava dovodi u situaciju da bude i/ili pohvaljen i/ili iskritiziran. Ako to nismo u stanju prihvatiti kao zreli ljudi, argumentirati ili ignorirati, bojim se da nije problem u drugima nego u nama. U konkretnom slučaju Sanda i Kadauna su riješile svoj nesporazum na njima prihvatljiv način i još jednom vas molim da ne idemo dalje s diskusijom u tom smjeru. Ako se osjećate zapostavljeno, ignorirano, (ne)favorizirano ili jednostavno želite vokalizirati što vam znači i kako na vas utječe ovaj forum, dobrodošli ste otvoriti novu temu, od npr. kako unaprijediti forum do poboljšanja(među)ljudskih odnosa, i onda izađite sa svim kritikama, ali bilo bi lijepo i konstruktivnim prijedlozima. 

U međuvremenu, svaki slijedeći post te vrste na ovoj temi, *koja služi za podršku u postupcima pomognute oplodnje*, ću prijaviti moderatoru/adminu kao neprimjereni sadržaj.

----------


## Ginger

amen

----------


## Ginger

medonija mrak beta, mogli bi biti duplići  :Smile: 

BB jel tebe boksaju tvoji?

ajme Sonja29 koji avatar  :Zaljubljen: 

kad smo kod avatara, Inesz vrati svoj  :Yes:

----------


## BigBlue

> moja današnja ß 18dnt 3293! uzv dogovoren za 21.12. i nadamo se da ćemo vidjeti  (ili 2! )


Bravo za duplanje, a i uzv će skoro, pa ćemo riješiti dileme oko twinsa, mada mi se čini da ćeš i ti, kao i ja, dugo gledati u duplo  :Smile: !
Kvrapcu, sad svugdje vidim blizance - u gradu, po dućanima.... i u svim većim betama  :Grin: 

Ginger, čujemo se  :Kiss:

----------


## medonija

MM već 2 dana samo ponavlja "isusek, naje**li smo" - naravno s osmijehom od uha do uha  :Laughing: 
BB vidim da ti je 14dnt ß 1580, ali meni su vraćeni 2dnevni embriji pa me zanima koliko dana nakon punkcije ti je bila tolika ß? čisto malo ispoređujem  :Smile: 
ne znamo hoće li se već 21.12. srčeko vidjeti, rekao je dr danas da bi moglo biti prerano, bolje bi bilo onaj tjedan kasnije, ali su oni tad na godišnjem, pa bi i on i mi to rado probali vidjeti ranije  :Grin:

----------


## BigBlue

Meni su vraćene blastice, 5. dan.
Generalno nema puno smisla uspoređivati, ali ako se hoćeš "igrati" postoji baza ßHCG vrijednosti na http://www.betabase.info. Postoje dvije tablice, za jednoplodne i blizanačke trudnoće, a na dnu možeš izabrati raspon godina koje odgovaraju tvojima (da malo suziš izbor). Također možeš i prijaviti svoju ß u statitiku, ali *nakon* što je potvrđeno kucanje srčeka.

Sretno!

----------


## medonija

hvala  :Heart:  si! idem se igrat s tim :Grin:

----------


## snupi

medonija i sanda bravo za  betu a i ostalim curkama ako sam koga preskočila.
milasova i ekipa sa hematomima da što prije  ih se rješite i da imate do kraja normalne  trudnoće
 sa ostalim starima  nisam  bas u toku sto se događa ali letimicno sam vidjela da raspravljate- u to se  nebi mješala i nemam komentar jer nisam sve pročitala što se napisale.

----------


## amyx

> MM već 2 dana samo ponavlja "isusek, naje**li smo" - naravno s osmijehom od uha do uha 
> BB vidim da ti je 14dnt ß 1580, ali meni su vraćeni 2dnevni embriji pa me zanima koliko dana nakon punkcije ti je bila tolika ß? čisto malo ispoređujem 
> ne znamo hoće li se već 21.12. srčeko vidjeti, rekao je dr danas da bi moglo biti prerano, bolje bi bilo onaj tjedan kasnije, ali su oni tad na godišnjem, pa bi i on i mi to rado probali vidjeti ranije


meni je beta 14-ti dan bila 2383, vračene 2 blastice

----------


## 123beba

Linalena, želim tebi i tvom dragom sreću kojim god putem odlučili krenuti dalje... Mislim da je od svega ipak najvažnije da ste tu jedno za drugoga i da možete dijeliti i svoju sreću i svoju bol... Bilo bi mi neopisivo drago da vam ipak uspije postupak i da u vaš život uđe još nove radosti, ako ne pak to da se tvoj dragi ipak odluci posvojiti jer kada se to jednom dogodi razlike nema... Držite se!

----------


## medonija

BB i Amyx odustajem od usporedbe... prema statistikaa od tog linka može biti i single i twin i triple!!!  tako da ću probat to zaboravit , ipak je tjedan dana vrlo blizu i brzo ćemo saznat...
iako nije neka utjeha znatiželji, dr A je rekao "znam da ste nestrpljivi ali brojno stanje se neće promijeniti saznali vi to par dana prije ili poslije"  :Grin:

----------


## 123beba

Medonija, samo opušteno... Držim fige da u petak već čuješ srceka kako kucaju, ali dr ima pravo... Super su mi njegovi komentari inače  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## LOTTOS

Juhuhuhuuu opet lijepih vjesti - lijepo se tu duplaju bete  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Tuznicama saljem biiig huuuuug
Malo smjeha
Kaze meni jucer MM - zvat ce se Snjeguljica a ja umrem od smjeha i kazem mu, pazi da nebi bila tri prascica (vracena su nam (mi) 3 zametka). 
Ahahahahahahaaaaa
Pusa svima

----------


## LOTTOS

Eto curke nadam se da sam vas bar malo nasmijela
Sanda ja ceeeekaaaaam postara ko i betu aaahahahaaa , hvala ti puno

----------


## BigBlue

Eto, to su ti usporedbe  :Grin: 



> meni je beta 14-ti dan bila 2383, vračene 2 blastice


dok je moja (isto 2 blastice) na 14-ti dan je bila 1580.

Samo opušteno dalje... Za uzv ću uistinu biti kuš što se tiče strpljenja, jer ja nisam išla na uzv, ja sam hodočastila. Tako da smo prvo vidjeli 2 gestacijska obruča, pa dvije vrećice, pa konačno i 2 srčeka. Kako nisam imala niti jedan, jedini simptom trudnoće, umrla bi od straha i iščekivanja do tog uzv  :Smile:  I uopće mi nije žao - prvo, bila sam puno mirnija, a sad imam fotke iz svih razdoblja  :Zaljubljen:  Slušaj prvo sebe (a doktor i ne mora sve znati  :Wink: )

Lottos, ne znam tko je kreativniji, ti ili tm  :Yes:

----------


## sanda1977

> Eto curke nadam se da sam vas bar malo nasmijela
> Sanda ja ceeeekaaaaam postara ko i betu aaahahahaaa , hvala ti puno


hehehe! dolazi,dolazi.....putuje pa štancaj!
puno hvala na vibrama a draga medonija aaaaaajme koja beturina!
ja sam maloprije zvala dr A.kaže da je beta odlična i da ponovo izvadim u ponedjeljak i da mu javim....eto...opet na vađenje bete....medonija i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srčeko/ka!  :Heart:   :Heart: 
beilana~~~~~~~~~~~za curicu big hug od mene  :Love:

----------


## mare41

ja svoju betu necu ni spominjati, kako je bila ogromanjska
lotos, zasto natrag tri? kakve su kvalitete?
mostarka, ne potcjenjivat et cetverostanicne,  moji su sutra 9 tjedana

----------


## mare41

danas smo 9, ni ne znam koji je dan
sretno svima
i opet pozdravljam lezalice u bolnicama!

----------


## LOTTOS

Vracene su dva savrsena a za treci je rekao da nema sanse ali mu je bilo zao bacit
Pa tako eto tri, a mi se nadamo barem jednom <3

----------


## BigBlue

Ticker mare, ticker  :Smile:  ....
Ja konzultiram svoj potpis na forumu svaki puta kad trebam do ginekologa

----------


## mare41

bb, za ticker se treba odvazit, budem do poroda :Smile: 
ko je ono cekao da mu dijete krene u skolu pa da promijeni potpis da ceka betu-coolerica?
lottos, i ja navijam!
reni76, draga..

----------


## medonija

> Medonija, samo opušteno... Držim fige da u petak već čuješ srceka kako kucaju, ali dr ima pravo... Super su mi njegovi komentari inače  Sretno!


je, kakav cooler, super mi je " lik", car! rado bi s njim onak "otišla na pivu", zarundat :rock: 
al na našu ogromnu sreću ja ću još duuugo rundat samo mineralku i slično  :Smile: 

btw *mostarka* i meni su vraćeni 2 dvodnevna, pa eto vidi 
(ali ja smotana i uzbuđena zaboravila pitat biologinju koliko stanični  :škartoc: , možda mi je ona i htjela reć al ja sam samo gledala kak da istrčim van reći mužu da imamo 2 zdrava i oplođena koje će vratit :Grin: )

----------


## milasova8

Mare,i mi smo danas 9 tj. :Smile: 

Cestitam curama na lijepim duplajucim betama,vibram za srceka~~~~~~~~~
Curama u postupku puno srece i pozitive
Dragim tuznicama zagrljaj

I nama,pacijentima,sto brzi oporavak i izlazak iz bolnice

----------


## tiki_a

Draga linalena, ma pusti 42 g., reci tm-u da su statistike za 43 pa 45 g. Ajde sad do 43-će da čujemo pozitivne vijesti!
sandra, bravo za betu, ~~~~~za prvi uzv!

----------


## Marlen

Hej *linalena* samo da znaš koliko se nalazim u tvojim postovima i koliko te razumijem iako sam skoro 10 godina mladja. Meni je toliko teško.....ali proći će, jer sve prolazi.... iako ne pišem pratim vas sve....                                                I svima i baš svima na ovom forumu želim od srca sve najbolje!  :Bye:

----------


## sos15

Cure, treba mi savjet. U ponedjeljak mi je trebala biti punkcija, ali je otkazana bog neuspješne micro tese. Doktor mi je rekao da će mi taj dan popucati folikuli i da bi mogla imati bolove slične menstrualnim, ali ja sam taj dan imala blage bolove (ni slične mojim menstrualnim). Problem je što mi je i dalje stomak nadut i boli, posebno pri sjedanju i ustajanju. Po jajnicima me presijeca i dalje, pa ne znam da li je to normalno i koliko bi još trebalo trajati?

----------


## Reni76

> reni76, draga..


 :Heart:

----------


## Moe

> sanda,
> lijepa je beta. bit će to mirna i sretna trudnoća


potpisujem!




> Čak si mislim da bi mi možda i odgovarao smak svijeta prekosutra da prekine muku - ali onda se sjetim da nema smisla osjećati gorčinu, ostavim je iza sebe, živim s njome svaki dan na nekoliko koraka ispred nje.


Ovako nekako sam se ja osjećala kada sam saznala za AMH. A onda sam shvatila da život ide dalje... s djetetom ili bez, i sve sam prepustila "situaciji". Srećom pa se okrenulo na dobro. 
*I tebi želim najljepši rasplet situacije i da smogneš snage za dalje!*




> Pozdrav svima iz Petrove, gdje sam na promatranju. I pusa mojoj cimerici!


Nadam se da nije ništa jako opasno, i da ćeš brzo kući. Pozdrav tebi i svim cimericama! Držte se cure!




> Da bez obzira na sve zivis i dises za njega, kad te pogleda i zagrli znas da si njegov cijeli svijet, pa kako onda nebi i ono bilo tvoj...


Raznježih se!




> moja današnja ß 18dnt 3293! uzv dogovoren za 21.12.  i nadamo se da ćemo vidjeti  (ili 2! )


 :Very Happy: 




> Također možeš i prijaviti svoju ß u statitiku, ali *nakon* što je potvrđeno kucanje srčeka.


Sad sam to ispunila i ušla u statistiku! Hvala na podsjećanju!
Kaže na kraju (kad sam ispunila) da mi je _doubling time from previous test_ za betu 39.63 hrs.




> Kaze meni jucer MM - zvat ce se Snjeguljica a ja umrem od smjeha i kazem mu, pazi da nebi bila tri prascica (vracena su nam (mi) 3 zametka).


Hihihi!
Nekak mi se čini da si u pravu oko brojke.
Kako god - neka je sa srećom!  :Smile: 




> beilana~~~~~~~~~~~za curicu big hug od mene


I od mene za frajericu!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

sos, jel mozes otic sutra nekom da te pogleda?  ako su popucali od pon-zasto bi te bolilo?

----------


## ARIANM

Nisam baš u toku ovih dana zato šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim novopečenim trudnicama,betočekalicama,pikalicama!!!!!!!!! I svima tko god treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*sos*  mislim da je to normalno. Ja sam imala u utorak punkciju (prazni folikuli) i još uvijek sam naduta i boli me kod sjedenja, ustajanja, odlaska na wc ili ako sam duže na nogama - znači, folikuli su punktirani i nema više ničeg pa se svejedno tako osjećam.
I ja imam pitanje...jeste li nakon punkcije imale povišenu temperturu (37.6/37.7)? Na duphastonu sam ali inače mi je s njima 36.7/36.8. Uglavnom, ne znam je li to posljedica punkcije, bih li je trebala snižavati...?

----------


## sos15

Ne znam, i meni je to čudno, posebno jer u ponedeljak nisu bili jaki bolovi, ali stomak mi je ogroman, hlače jedva zakopčam, a onda je bol još jača. Kad ležim je dobro, ali čim se malo više krećem počne baš žigati. Nije valjda da će tako do ciklusa? Ako ne prođe za vikend naručiću se kod doktora, jer za to moram u drugi grad, kod mene su svi nesposobni.

----------


## Muma

Uvijek možeš ići provjeriti, naravno. Htjela sam reći da je to vjerojatno normalno jer si imala više folikula, a ne kao u prirodnom ciklusu. Nadam se da će uskoro proći, i tebi i meni  :Wink:

----------


## sos15

Muma, vidjela sam tvoju poruku tek nakon što sam svoju poslala, lakše mi je kad čujem da je to normalno. Jesi li ti kontaktirala doktora kad si imala bolove, mada mi se čini da je to kod tebe bilo puno više? 
I ja se nadam da će nam bolovi brzo proći.

----------


## mare41

sos, ja ne bi rekla da je to normalno, i mumu smo nagovarali da ide doktoru, al hvala Bogu, dobro je proslo

----------


## sos15

Mare, mare, uvijek se brineš za nas više nego mi same. Ti si pravo srce. Ako za vikend ne prođe idem doktoru, obećavam

----------


## Muma

Pa zar nisu normalni bolovi u donjem dijelu kad su jajnici toliko stimulirani? Znam da nisu prihvatljivi bolovi u prsnom košu. *mare* ti si ipak veteranka, tako da ne sumnjam u tvoje mišljenje ali evo ja sam mislila da to nije ništa čudno.  :Undecided:  Jel znaš nešto o toj mojoj temperaturi?  :Confused:

----------


## Muma

I da, inače *sos*, jesam zvala doktora i rekao je da kod mene nema šanse za hiper, što bi značilo da on smatra normalnim takvo stanje kod mene... A tko bi ga znao. Fakat zovi i pitaj ako ti ne bude bolje, tko pita ne skita.

----------


## Mali Mimi

sos u kakvom stimuliranom si bila, dali si primala suprefact, decapeptil ili Cetrotide možda?
I ja se slažem sa Mare da bi trebalo što prije na pregled jer kad puknu nema šta boliti poslije, od punkcije je normalno da boli jer je to ipak zahvat

----------


## venddy

> kad smo kod avatara, Inesz vrati svoj


stvarno *Inesz*, ovo sam i ja neki dan pomislila, makni cvjetić i vrati onog zgodnog šarmera :Yes:

----------


## sos15

Kod mene je bila stimulacija puregonom, femarom, cetrotide i menopurom. Ovitrelle je za štopericu dat. Ne znam je li može biti od toga. Meni je sve to nepoznato jer mi je ovo bio prvi put. Pitam se je li moguće da nisu popucali folikuli još uvijek? Bili su različitih veličina. Možda zvučim glupo jer nemam pojma o tome, uvijek sam se bazirala na proučavanje azoospermije, tako da mi je ovo bilo sporedno.

----------


## Argente

Zaista, što se može dogoditi ako se folikuli ne ispunktiraju, da neki ne puknu pa se pretvore u ciste?  :neznam: 
sos15, idi ti na pregled...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Zaista, što se može dogoditi ako se folikuli ne ispunktiraju, da neki ne puknu pa se pretvore u ciste? 
> sos15, idi ti na pregled...


Ovo i mene zanima?!  Ja sam mislila da se ti svi silni "nahranjeni" folikuli svakako moraju ispunktirati....

----------


## mare41

evo i moja najdraza krcmarica mudro zbori, sos, meni bi bilo logicno da je vec pred dan, dva napravljen kontrolni uzv, a koliko je bilo folikula? nase hiper cure znaju reci da su im jajnici povecani, nije da te plasimo, al nek neko sutra stavi sondu
muma, inace kazu da ne treba spustat temp ako nije 38, al stvarno se u to ne mijesam

----------


## sos15

A, joj, Argente, ja očekivala da ćeš mi poslati stomakliju, a ti me dodatno prepade. A stvarno da probam sa žestom?

----------


## sos15

On je nabrojao na svakom jajniku po desetak folikula od toga su na poslednjem uzv ti što je nabrojao bili od 10-20mm. Nije mi rekao da trebam uraditi uzv. Pokušaću se sutra naručiti ako i dalje bude boljelo.

----------


## frka

moguće je, Argente... ja svaki ovulatorni ciklus dobijem cistu žutog tijela na ovom jedinom jajniku jer folikul ne može puknuti... i to boli k'o vrag...

malo za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

i još malo  :Very Happy:  za sve lijepe bete, srčeka i bebice!

i grlci za tužnice...

----------


## frka

> Ovo i mene zanima?!  Ja sam mislila da se ti svi silni "nahranjeni" folikuli svakako moraju ispunktirati....


bubimitka, i ja sam mislila da se moraju ispunktirati... sos, svakako put dr-a - to je velik broj folikula i nevjerovatno mi je da su te samo tako prepustili samoj sebi...

----------


## sos15

Uh, ja sam mislila da je to sve normalno, a sad sam se zabrinula. Javim vam kako je prošlo sutra. Hvala na savjetima.

----------


## Argente

> A, joj, Argente, ja očekivala da ćeš mi poslati stomakliju, a ti me dodatno prepade. A stvarno da probam sa žestom?


 :Laughing:  ma mazni par žesti i idi negdje đuskaj nek popucaju k'o kokice!
zezam se - puno je to folikula, idi to iskontroliraj molim te, ne treba ti još problema na svu nevolju  :Love:

----------


## sos15

Za đuskanje mi sad nije prilika, ali počeću sa jednom forumskom  :pivo:

----------


## Argente

> I ja imam pitanje...jeste li nakon punkcije imale povišenu temperturu (37.6/37.7)? Na duphastonu sam ali inače mi je s njima 36.7/36.8. Uglavnom, ne znam je li to posljedica punkcije, bih li je trebala snižavati...?


Muma, ja nakon punkcije (10 kom) u stimulaciji nisam imala temperaturu (ali nisam imala ni ništa od tih čuda nuspojava koje su tebe napale, tako da sam možda samo imala sreće...)
Vidi mene, k'o neka crna vrana, svima "to ti nije normalno, idi kod doktora"  :Laughing:  Dajte iskusnjare, preuzmite riječ!

----------


## tikki

Sos, nadam se da bude sve ok na pregledu sutra... iako mi se čini da sa tako puno folikula te nisu smjeli ostaviti bez ikakve kontrole...

Linalena, nadam se da ce se ili dogoditi vase malo cudo ili da cete naci zajedno dogovor za neki novi put. Ja sam dosta mladja od tebe, i cesto, kad citam postove veteranki, mislim si kako je jos dug put pred nama. A onda opet kad se osvrnem na postupke, pomislim da sam u ocima nekih novih cura i ja vec pomalo veteranka (ili senior kategorija). U glavnom, kada smo krenuli u MPO bila sam totalno otvorena prema alternativama. Kao sto je netko napisao, isla sam na sve ili nista. Kako su prosle godine i postupci, u meni se javio neki inat (u nedostatku bolje rijeci) i sad samo zelim da uspije... s mojom JS i spermijem MM. Ne znam, ako opet ne uspije mozda ponovno razmislim o alternativama (npr posvajanje), no trenutno me ljuti sto svi kazu da je navodno sve ok i nema objasnjenja zasto nece pa nece.

S_iva i svim ostalim curkama koje leze u bolnickim krevetima~~~~~~ za brzi povratak kuci

Medonia i sanda, super su vam bete! Jedva cekam izvjestaj s UZV!

Lottos ~~~~~~ za sto brzi prolazak 2ww i veliku betu!

Beilana, vec sam ti napisala  :Zaljubljen:  za malenu hello kitty koja ce (ako se ne predomislite) imati preeekrasno ime  :Wink:

----------


## Muma

> Muma, ja nakon punkcije (10 kom) u stimulaciji nisam imala temperaturu (ali nisam imala ni ništa od tih čuda nuspojava koje su tebe napale, tako da sam možda samo imala sreće...)
> Vidi mene, k'o neka crna vrana, svima "to ti nije normalno, idi kod doktora"  Dajte iskusnjare, preuzmite riječ!


A čuj, ja sam uvijek neka posebna biljka.  :ulje:  Jučer sam je ful osjećala, malo sam se i tresla, a danas sam bila uvjerena da je nema i izmjerila je 2 puta reda radi...i ona ista, 37.7. Jučer sam popila lupocet, ali sad neću ništa pa ću je kontrolirat idućih dana. U svakom slučaju hvala.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Muma a šta imaš baš od punkcije nadalje temperaturu?
Može biti da ti se potrefila baš neka viroza u to vrijeme. Bolovi u donjem trbuhu su ti i dalje jaki ili se smanjuju?

----------


## Muma

Pa prva dva dana je nisam ni mjerila, tko bi se sjetio između faza rušenja u nesvijest izmjerit temperaturu  :Laughing:  (lako se meni sad zezat, bila sam u takvoj komi da nisam ni pomislila na hitnu ili surfanje o hiperu pošto me dr. nije upozorio, podrazumijevala sam to kao posljedicu punkcije)
Bolovi se pošteno smanjuju, ne bih ih više ni svrstala u prave bolove nego više nelagodu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

kakve faze rušenja u nesvjest?

----------


## Muma

Pa kad bih se ustala za koju minutu bih bi me oblijala vrućina + mučnina, pa zvjezdice pred očima, onda sam se samo mogla nadati da se nalazim pokraj kreveta da baš ne ljubim pod. To je bilo samo prvi dan, i prvi put se desilo baš kod doktorice opće prakse. Drugi dan više toga nije bilo.

----------


## bubekica

Moja temp je nakon punkcije varirala 37,4-37,9, al ja sam bila pod utricima. Pala je tek 3 dana po prestanku utrogestana, a krenula sam curkat tjedan dana prije...

----------


## Kadauna

jutro cure.... zar je moguće da nitko još nije ponudio kavicu?

Evo nudim tople napitke, kavu, čaj, kakao, ostalo  :Coffee: ....... i poželjet ću svima mnogo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam trebalo...... 

A usput za one koji mogu i koje su se već navukle, jedna jutarnja runda rakijce  :pivo:

----------


## Moe

> jutro cure.... zar je moguće da nitko još nije ponudio kavicu?
> 
> Evo nudim tople napitke, kavu, čaj, kakao, ostalo ....... i poželjet ću svima mnogo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam trebalo...... 
> 
> A usput za one koji mogu i koje su se već navukle, jedna jutarnja runda rakijce


Jutroooo! 
Poslužit ću se kavicom, thnx  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

I ja bi kavicu,ali preostaje mi.ona iz bolnickog aparata..zadovoljit cu se i sa tom..
Mozda kriva tema,ali mozda netko znA dr.Kos iki Latin iz Vilija kad koriste godisnji? Je li moguce uhvatiti nekog od njih dvoje izmedu Bozica i Nove?
Hvala van svim

----------


## deniii

jutro curke i ja se pridružujem na kavi :Coffee:  ja sam prešla pola svog odbrojavanja još malo pa ćemo znat ishod, danas kitim bor, slj tjedan malo čistim po kući tak da bar će mi vrijeme proć brže nadam se

----------


## sanda1977

> jutro cure.... zar je moguće da nitko još nije ponudio kavicu?
> 
> Evo nudim tople napitke, kavu, čaj, kakao, ostalo ....... i poželjet ću svima mnogo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam trebalo...... 
> 
> A usput za one koji mogu i koje su se već navukle, jedna jutarnja runda rakijce


jutro! i ja ću se poslužiti kavicom....

----------


## Mojca

Može meni duppla rakija.  :Smile:  

Svima vibrice za sve što trebaju. 
I malo posebnih za Sneki ~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

Hmmm, topli napitci a ja još u krevetu  :Smile:  no, to mi je sad lako kad sam došla k mami da me mazi i pazi... Još samo par min da utrici upiju pa na neki fini doručak...
A do tad da vas pozdravim i svima pošaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ posebno curkama u bolnici, da možete brzo svojima kući i da sve bude odlično sa mamama i bebicama  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Mojca  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

jutro, eto i mene na kavi, kadauna, hvala!
mojca, pa kud dupla? :Smile: 
svim cekalicama kojecega drzim fige, a lezalicama da sto prije dodju doma!

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da je J&D pisala da Kos ide na godisnji 21.12.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala na kavici...

S Iva, Milasova i ostale curke u bolnici želim vam da što prije dodjete kući  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

> I ja bi kavicu,ali preostaje mi.ona iz bolnickog aparata..zadovoljit cu se i sa tom..
> Mozda kriva tema,ali mozda netko znA dr.Kos iki Latin iz Vilija kad koriste godisnji? Je li moguce uhvatiti nekog od njih dvoje izmedu Bozica i Nove?
> Hvala van svim


Draga, dr kos ide poslje 21 na godisnji, ne znam do kad ce biti, alicisto sumnjam da ce se vratiti... A za drugu dr ne znam! Za dr kosa sam sigurna jer sam ja kod njega 21. A to je i tadnji dan sto radi

----------


## milasova8

Hvala vam :Smile: 
A do kojeg tjedna trudnoce se najkasnije moze raditi kombinirani? Taman me 12 t.kaci izmedu Bozica i Nove

----------


## J&D

Do 13. Cak mene nisu htjeli naruciti dok ne dodem do 12.  Tjedna.... Zato i jesam narucena zadnji moguci dan prije godisnjeg, e jedino probaj pitati za tu drugu doktoricu, jer su mi nju nudili kao jel moze kod nje,pa mozda ona ne ide na go. Meni je dr rekao da trazim kosa, tako da su me ugurali! Probaj zvati ili te isto uguraju ili se naruci kod nje ako radi!!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Evo, ja ću jednu kavicu, valjda se nije puno ohladila...
Sve puno pozdravljam, a posebno curke u bolnici - da se što prije vrate kući.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

milasova, buni me tvoja racunica, 12 tjedana ti je za tri tjedna, zar ne, znaci 4.1?

----------


## milasova8

tako je Mare..opet sam krivo napisala..mislila san napisati izmedu Nove i Tri kralja..
A otupila sam vise lezeci ovdje valjda :Smile: 

Ne bi mi bilo.kasno onda za kombinirani 07.01,jel tsko?

----------


## Inesz

> Hvala vam
> A do kojeg tjedna trudnoce se najkasnije moze raditi kombinirani? Taman me 12 t.kaci izmedu Bozica i Nove


http://www.nuchaltrans.edu.au/certif...nslucency.html

od 11 tt (znači 10+1, 10+2, 10+2...) do 13+6 tt

odnosno dok  CRL (udaljenost od tjemena do trtice) iznosi od 45 do 84 mm.

----------


## Inesz

> Može meni duppla rakija.  
> 
> Svima vibrice za sve što trebaju. 
> I malo posebnih za Sneki ~~~~~~~


Mojca :Heart: 

potpisujem* X*
Kyra, super za uz, evo i dalje puno ~~~~~~ za članicu kluba 39+

Milasice draga, nazovi Vili i pitaj za prof Latin. Ja sam gotovo sigurna da će ona raditi između praznika...

----------


## milasova8

Inesz,hvala draga :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ puno vibrica za sve

----------


## J&D

Cure e sad ja imam pitanje, jel se nuhalni mjeri vaginalno ili preko trbuha??? Pa ako neko zna?

----------


## J&D

Vrci draga, jel ides na fet sad prije Bozica???

----------


## Vrci

Da,idem... taman iduci tjedan

----------


## J&D

Uh bravo, jesi imala kakav protokol prije feta

----------


## Vrci

Pisala sam na fet temi... estrofem, decapeptyl i sad utrici

----------


## J&D

Imas pravo malo smo off.... U svakom slucaju drzim fige i ~~~~~~

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cure e sad ja imam pitanje, jel se nuhalni mjeri vaginalno ili preko trbuha??? Pa ako neko zna?


Vaginalno

----------


## sanda1977

Vrci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za fet
šta je to kombinirani?! da li je to možda neki test za down?!

----------


## sanda1977

zaboravila sam pitati koju bi sada betu mogla očekivati u ponedjeljak....to bi bio 19 dnt....zadnja piše u potpisu

----------


## Konfuzija

*Sanda*, piše ovdje
http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2/...a-trudnoa.html
No sve je to okvirno. Do sada su se lijepo duplale, pa nemaš razloga za brigu.

----------


## sanda1977

hvala konfuzija,  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> zaboravila sam pitati koju bi sada betu mogla očekivati u ponedjeljak....to bi bio 19 dnt....zadnja piše u potpisu



oko 1400 bi bilo sasvim ok  :Smile: 
a može biti i punoooo više....

----------


## J&D

Kombinirani je test krvi i ultrazvuk na kojem se utvrduju anomalije, down ili druge genske bolesti... Medutim nije toliko siguran i cesto je da ne kazem pogresan ili na rubu greske... Ali je dobra indikacija za daljnje pretrage.... Tj sko se pokaze neka indikacija za npr. Down onda se ukoliko majka zeli ide na aminocintezu... Eto ja to onako laicki... Ali mislim da di skontala sanda

----------


## J&D

Genske ili kromosomske...eto nadopune

----------


## sanda1977

hvala inesz... :Smile: 
pa mislila sam da je tako nesto...mislim na taj test 
J&D ~~~ :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Hvala svima na vibricama. Uopće nemam osjećaj da se nešto događa, i sve mi je ravno. Neka bude kako bude...

----------


## J&D

Vrci mozda je bas to dobitna kombinacija za uspijeh ovaj put!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

> mojca, pa kud dupla?


E mare moja... blago tebi nosiš dupliće, pa ćeš ako moći ostati doma 3 godine.  :Smile:  
Moram skoro početi raditi... a još uvijek tražimo tetu čuvalicu, luda sam već od telefonskih razgovora, susreta, objašnjavanja... u tri dana sam 3 kg skinula, što i nije loše... ali bome nije ni zdravo. 

Totalno off, ali očajna sam... do te mjere da sam danas to isto pitala simpatičnu prodavačicu na štandu na božićnom sajmu, moram i tu: imate li za preporučiti nekog za čuvanje curice od 14 mjeseci? Zagreb, istok. Ako imate, pliz pp. Hvala.

----------


## J&D

Koje doba???mislim doba dana

----------


## Sonja29

ne pijem ali sad ću rado jednu duplu :Smile:  
sos ako te nastavi boliti ne čekaj sutra već idi u bolnicu. mislim da su ti morali punktirati tolike folikule ali to je samo moje mišljenje. nadam se da će sve biti u redu i da nema HS jer te bolove kako opisuješ sam imala i ja sa HS.
sneki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a i ostalim curkama za sve

----------


## Mojca

> Koje doba???mislim doba dana


Cijeli dan, mislim radno vrijeme, od 7.30 do 16.30.

----------


## frka

> oko 1400 bi bilo sasvim ok 
> a može biti i punoooo više....


oko 1400 bi trebala biti u nedjelju... u ponedjeljak ipak nešto više - oko 2000 ili malo više...

svima mah-mah!

----------


## sanda1977

> oko 1400 bi trebala biti u nedjelju... u ponedjeljak ipak nešto više - oko 2000 ili malo više...
> 
> svima mah-mah!


hvala....a vidjet ćemo u ponedjeljak...
sos nije mi jasno zašto te nisu punktirali i smrznuli js....?
da izbjegneš ponovne stimulacije.....
sneki~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mojca ovjdje u slavoniji ima brdo teta čuvalica....bar mislim..... :Yes:  a možda vrtić?!

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala svima na vibricama. Uopće nemam osjećaj da se nešto događa, i sve mi je ravno. Neka bude kako bude...


tako je i meni bilo....kada mi je na prvoj foli.rekao samo 2 folikula,mislila sam ma nema šanse.....kada sam dobila 1 js isto rekkla ma nema šanse.....poslije transfera isto tako....sve mi bilo ravno....a onda kada sam napravila testove one lude onda sam i ja poludila :Laughing:

----------


## Brunaa

Uh, svašta se izdogađalo, lijepih i tužnih vijesti, pa zato čestitke svim radosnicama i veliki zagrljaj tužnicama. (*sandice* a gdje si to ti mislila ići?  :Shock: )

*BigBlue* nisam više čekalica bete, gospođica M stigla, bilježimo prvi neuspjeli FET i idemo dalje.  :Bye:

----------


## Argente

Bruna  :Sad:  baš mi je žao. Imaš već razrađen plan za dalje?

----------


## Brunaa

*Argente* imala još prije nego sam otišla na ovaj FET  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

A jel ima jos smrzlica draga? Ili ste nesto novo smislili

----------


## Argente

> *Argente* imala još prije nego sam otišla na ovaj FET


He he, neka neka, dobar plan je pola posla! Pa onda nek ti je tisuću AltGr+1 za sljedeći krug!

----------


## Brunaa

Hvala *Argente*.
*J&D* ništa novo i neisprobano, hehheheh, prekratka je moja MPO karijera da bi bila bez plana za dalje...

----------


## mare41

brunica, nek ti karijera traje sto krace-drzim fige da slijedeci bude bingo!

----------


## J&D

> Hvala *Argente*.
> *J&D* ništa novo i neisprobano, hehheheh, prekratka je moja MPO karijera da bi bila bez plana za dalje...


Ajde hvala bogu, ali i nek traje sto krace!!!

----------


## Brunaa

Cure ja samo moram utvrditi gradivo  :Smile:  hvala vam...

----------


## sanda1977

> Uh, svašta se izdogađalo, lijepih i tužnih vijesti, pa zato čestitke svim radosnicama i veliki zagrljaj tužnicama. (*sandice* a gdje si to ti mislila ići? )
> 
> *BigBlue* nisam više čekalica bete, gospođica M stigla, bilježimo prvi neuspjeli FET i idemo dalje.


a joj brunna žao mi je šta je nisi poganjala  :oklagija: 
 :Love:

----------


## sos15

Sonja, jutros sam zvala doktora u Sarajevo i kaže da je normalno da me boli i da će tako biti do narednog ciklusa. Kaže da nema potrebe za pregled. S obzirom da me danas napustila moja najmilija baka nisam se ni mogla s tim previše baviti. Ako nastavi sa bolom, otiću za par dana kad ovo sve prođe do doktorice.

Sanda, nisu me punktirali jer nema smisla zamrzavati kad se neće moći iskoristiti, mm nisu našli ni jedan plivač pri micro tese, zato je postupak prekinut.

----------


## New Girl

sos  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

sos, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sonja, jutros sam zvala doktora u Sarajevo i kaže da je normalno da me boli i da će tako biti do narednog ciklusa. Kaže da nema potrebe za pregled. S obzirom da me danas napustila moja najmilija baka nisam se ni mogla s tim previše baviti. Ako nastavi sa bolom, otiću za par dana kad ovo sve prođe do doktorice.
> 
> Sanda, nisu me punktirali jer nema smisla zamrzavati kad se neće moći iskoristiti, mm nisu našli ni jedan plivač pri micro tese, zato je postupak prekinut.


draga za baku  :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## J&D

Sos moje saucesce, drzi se i pazi na sebe koliko ide

----------


## milasova8

Brunaa,zao mi je :Sad:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi postupak
Sos,grlim jako

----------


## Konfuzija

Draga *Sos*, teško je naći riječi u ovakvim trenucima kada se čini da je sva tuga svijeta na našim plećima, ali.. Proći će vrijeme i postat će lakše.  :Love: 
*Bruna*, sve znaš, podržavam stav.  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

> Brunaa,zao mi je 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novi postupak
> Sos,grlim jako


X

----------


## željkica

Bruna žao mi je  :Love: 

Vrci držim  :fige:  za fet!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

> zaboravila sam pitati koju bi sada betu mogla očekivati u ponedjeljak....to bi bio 19 dnt....zadnja piše u potpisu





> oko 1400 bi bilo sasvim ok 
> a može biti i punoooo više....


ja idem sa minimalnim  zahtjevima glede rasta bete zato jer često vidim puno panike jer se beta nije do zadnje jedinice poduplala u roku od 48 sati. 
taj mit ultimativnog poduplavanja bete u roku od 48 sati puno je suza izlio našim forumašicama. u početnim vrijednostima (vrijednosti bete do 1200) beta se ima da podupla u roku od 3 dana.  :Smile: 




> oko 1400 bi trebala biti u nedjelju... u ponedjeljak ipak nešto više - oko 2000 ili malo više...


kad vrijednosti bete prijeđu 1200 rast se usporava i tada je vrijeme duplanja iznosi 72-94 sata. 
zato sam sandi napisala neku minimalnu, a još uvijek ok vrijednost za njenu betu na 19dnt da ne paničari nepotrebno i ne plaši se...ionako je sada već  blizu vrijeme kad je mjerodavan ultrazvučni nalaz, a visina bete manje znači...
naravno, da ta beta na 19dpt može biti i puno, puno veća i od 1400 i od 2000...


ali ono što je važno naglasiti- mi nagađamo koristeći neke okvirne izračune, svaka trudnoća je priča za sebe i nitko ne može predvidjeti dinamiku rasta bete, vrijednosti bete na isti dan transfera mogu se razlikovati od jedne do druge trudniće i do 200 puta... 

sanda sretno tebi i svim betovadilicama i betočekalicama~~~~

a svim tužnicama šaljem jednan zagrljaj utjehe...

----------


## ježić

Evo da  i ja jednom serviram kavu kad još nitko nije  :Coffee: 
Usput odmah šaljem hrpu vibrica  pa nek se posluži kome za što treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 123beba

Brunaa i sos, žao mi je... 

Ježić, hvala na kavi :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

hvala ti inesz na opširnijem objašnjenju....
i ja šaljem hrpu vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~kome šta treba,da ne imenujem i da nekoga ne zaboravim...
sutra vadim još jednom i nadam se zadnji puta betu...nadam se da će sve biti ok....svaki puta me košta živaca....
zabrinjava me to boluckanje na lijevoj strani....jučer me nije boluckao,jutros opet bolucka....kao da me žiga jajnik pa to osjetim i u kuku i kao da se proširuje na nogu....ništa to nije jako,ali je prisutno i baš me živcira....desna strana ništa....možda je to sve od stimulacije i punkcije.....

----------


## Vrci

> Vrci držim  za fet!!!!!!!!!!!!



željkica  :Heart: 
U kojoj ste vi fazi  sad?

----------


## mare41

jezic, hvala na kavi
sos, drzi se
milasova, kad ces doma?
big hug i drugim lezalicama
svim cekalicama punkcije, transfera, bete, prvog uzv-drzim fige!

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutro i ja ću se poslužiti kavicom.

Vrci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za fet.
Bruna,sos žao mi je,grlim jako!
Milasova,s_iva želim brzi povratak iz bolnice.

----------


## bubekica

jutro svima! 
*ježić* hvala na kavici! 
*bruna* ~~~~~~ za nastavak karijere! neka bude kratka i slatka!
*sos* moja sucut... drz se!
*milasova* saljem veliku pusu!
*vrci* puno puno ~~~~~~~ za fet!
*snekica* ~~~~~~~~
svim vadilicama bete iduci tjedan zelim lijepe brojcice!
ja evo odbrojavam do feta, jedan ciklus smo skoro skinuli (ko za inat kasni, nakon duphastona), jos 2 i onda sam opet na brdu. vrijeme leti.

----------


## milasova8

Mare draga,trebala sam u petak ali nista od toga pa se iskreno nadam da cu sutra jer ne mogu vise..
Vec sam 3 tj.tu

----------


## hope31

milasova draga zelim ti da sto prije dodjes kuci da napokon uzivas u svojoj trudnoci :Smile: 
sos_15 draga moja sucut
Bruna zao mi je,drzi se i hrabro dalje
ako sam nekog izostavila zelim svima puno~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete,uzv i onima koji leze u bolnici brz povratak kuci da u ovim blagdanima uzivate sto vise mozete i da nova godina donese svima ono sto najvise zelimo

----------


## LOTTOS

Jutro curke, neznam jel prerano al evo da vam se pozalim
Punkcija 30.11.
Transfer 3.12. Vratili tri mrvice
Danas sam radila test koji mi je ostao od proslog puta i nista
Betu bi trebala vaditi tek u utorak, a ja bi sutra jel prerano s obzirom da sam zadnji bevactide dobila 10.12.
Moram priznati da sam se ovaj puta jako nadala barem jednom srceku  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Sanda tvoje trakice nisam docekala posluzit ce sljedeci put

----------


## LOTTOS

Sos_15 moja sucut,
Ostalim tuznicama big hug, to nam treba i hrabro naprijed u nove pobjede

----------


## hope31

lottos draga nikad nisam primala brevactid poslije transfera pa ne mogu dat pametan odgovor ali se iskreno nadam da ce beta pokazati drugacije~~~~~~~~ da dobijes najljepsi poklon za Bozic

----------


## J&D

Lottos draga ja se ipak jos nadam tvojoj pozitivnoj beti

----------


## LOTTOS

Jel rano da sutra vadim betu,  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:  :cupakosu:

----------


## Brunaa

hvala svim curama na podršci, šaljem vam hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god vam treba!
*sos15* žao mi je zbog bake!

----------


## sanda1977

> Jutro curke, neznam jel prerano al evo da vam se pozalim
> Punkcija 30.11.
> Transfer 3.12. Vratili tri mrvice
> Danas sam radila test koji mi je ostao od proslog puta i nista
> Betu bi trebala vaditi tek u utorak, a ja bi sutra jel prerano s obzirom da sam zadnji bevactide dobila 10.12.
> Moram priznati da sam se ovaj puta jako nadala barem jednom srceku 
> Sanda tvoje trakice nisam docekala posluzit ce sljedeci put


probaj izvaditi betu....i moji se me testovi koštali živaca....pa kako još nisi dobila trakice? decapeptyli  stigli curi kojoj sam poslala...vjerovatno drže u pošti čekaju pon...dobit ćeš ih sutra

----------


## sanda1977

> Jel rano da sutra vadim betu,


nije,izvadi je sutra. :fige:

----------


## bubekica

curke, pliz nek mi se javi na pp neka s anovulacijama koja je u ciklusu nakon stimulacije pila duphaston. zanima me dal je iduca menga dosla i kad. moja jos nije, al s druge strane ima jos vremena.
*LOTTOS* sretno sutra!

----------


## Snekica

BB ne čekam više betu...  :Sad:  više sreće jednom drugom prilikom...

----------


## ARIANM

Snekica  :Love:

----------


## mare41

draga sneki, grlim

----------


## sanda1977

> BB ne čekam više betu...  više sreće jednom drugom prilikom...


draga  :Love:  grlim te  :Sad:

----------


## Argente

žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

sneki :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sneki hebemu miša

----------


## milasova8

Snekica,bas mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## Mary123

Drage cure nije me bilo malo duže pa svima zajedno šaljem puno pusa i vibrica za sve šta vam treba...Sretno svima!
Ja sam sutra u Petrovoj...idem po lijekove...evo i mojeg mjeseca još malo....Baš sam happy! :Very Happy: 
Još jednom sretno svim curama i držite mi se...Ljubim vas! :Kiss:

----------


## hope31

sneki zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage cure nije me bilo malo duže pa svima zajedno šaljem puno pusa i vibrica za sve šta vam treba...Sretno svima!
> Ja sam sutra u Petrovoj...idem po lijekove...evo i mojeg mjeseca još malo....Baš sam happy!
> Još jednom sretno svim curama i držite mi se...Ljubim vas!


da zavibrama za tvoj mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Snekica šaljem topli zagrljaj. Što se dogodilo draga?

----------


## deniii

sneki žao mi je 
lottos sretno sutra

----------


## mimi81

Sos moja sućut. Meni je najdraža baka umrla prošli mjesec tako da suosjećam s tobom

----------


## s_iva

Sneki, zao mi je
Lottos, sretno sutra
Sos, zao mi je zbog tvog gubitka
Mary, za dobitni postupak
Svima saljem puno vibri za sve sto vam treba, i hvala sto mislite i na nas u bolnici.
Kod mene jos nista konkretno, cekam uzv.

----------


## s_iva

Sonja, svaki put se rastopim na tvoj avatar!

----------


## hrki

Sneki,žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*snekica*  :Evil or Very Mad:  kvragu. bas sam mislila da ce bit za bozic poklon. ljuta sam. grlim te puno!
*denii* ~~~~~~
*Mary123* da vrijeme brzo prodje!

----------


## 123beba

> *snekica*  kvragu. bas sam mislila da ce bit za bozic poklon. ljuta sam. grlim te puno!
> o*denii* ~~~~~~
> *Mary123* da vrijeme brzo prodje!


X 

Za sve cure, za sve što treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

Snekica  :Love: 
Lottos sretno sutra!

----------


## žužy

Sos,moje saučešče zbog bake.mimi81,isto tako,nema veze što je prošlo mj. dana,znam da je i dalje teško...
Snekice,baš mi je žao..šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj!
Lottos,želim ti svu sreču svijeta i da nam javiš lijepu betu sutra.
mary123,eto došlo je i tvoje vrijeme,još malo i budemo navijale za tvoju betu!
svim curama big kiss  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

> Što se dogodilo draga?


Ma popodne sam naprasno procurila, pa je stalo, pa nakon nekih sat vremena opet krenulo a sve nešto zrnasto i dosta obilno. Sad me tako probadaju jajnici, svako toliko samo što ne pustim krik kad me ubode u predjelu maternice. Sutra idem vaditi betu da zaokružim postupak i to bi bilo to od mene.

----------


## mostarka86

Snekice, šaljem punooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sutra lijepo iznenadiš, nadam se velikoj beti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moe

Snekice i Lottos - za sutra  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

Sneki  :Sad:  drz se draga
Lottos~~~~~~
sos moja sucut

----------


## Ginger

Brunaaaa  :Sad:  
Al bravo za stav!

----------


## amyx

> hvala ti inesz na opširnijem objašnjenju....
> i ja šaljem hrpu vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~kome šta treba,da ne imenujem i da nekoga ne zaboravim...
> sutra vadim još jednom i nadam se zadnji puta betu...nadam se da će sve biti ok....svaki puta me košta živaca....
> zabrinjava me to boluckanje na lijevoj strani....jučer me nije boluckao,jutros opet bolucka....kao da me žiga jajnik pa to osjetim i u kuku i kao da se proširuje na nogu....ništa to nije jako,ali je prisutno i baš me živcira....desna strana ništa....možda je to sve od stimulacije i punkcije.....


kako ti trudnpća bude odmicala sve će te više boluckati...beba raste, maternica se širi, organi se pomiču, svak dan te boli nešto drugo...ne živcirj se oko toga. To je normalno. Osim ako naravno dođe do nekih ekstremnih bolova

----------


## sanda1977

hvala ti amyx...puno ti hvala! evo ja cekam nalaz bete...opet onaj strah...nadam se da ce sve biti ok. inqace sam jako pozitivna,ali sam sada sva neka zabrinuta...valjda ce i to proci s vremenom. 
svíma saljem puno vibra i jednu jutarnju kavicu,pa se posluzite!

----------


## tigrical

A, joj Sneki, bemu misha :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

evo moja današnja beta na 19 dnt je 1973.8......ja mislim da je to ok?!

----------


## Sonja29

> evo moja današnja beta na 19 dnt je 1973.8......ja mislim da je to ok?!


koka trudna si i točka ! sada alt gr za srčeko  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> koka trudna si i točka ! sada alt gr za srčeko


hehehe,prije sam kokoš  :Laughing:

----------


## hope31

sanda cestitam beta je skroz ok~~~~~~~~ za srceko :Smile:

----------


## piki

sanda čestitke i ~~~~~~~~ za srčeko! Uživaj!

----------


## sanda1977

hvala hope i sonja..da,sad jos srceko.

----------


## LOTTOS

Jutreko curke moje, evo nudim vam kavicu, nesicu cajeka pa se posluzite
Nisam isla vadit betu strah me, ovako mi jos nije bilo, idem sutra kak mi je doktor rekao
Sanda nadam se da ce mi doci danas tvoje trakice i donijeti mi srecu- bravo za betu pa krasna je  :Very Happy: 
Curke svima koje trebate saljem puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ mislim na vas i drzim  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
Ljubim vas sve

----------


## PetraP

Sanda to je to beta za 5.
Lottos sve shvaćam i mene brzo čeka isti scenarij navijam da bude sve ok ¸~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Sanda, beta je super! Čekamo  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~
Snekica, pa kvragu, opet.... Zako mi je žao draga  :Love:  baš sam se nadala da će biti malo Božićno čudo. Drž se draga!
Milasova, nadam se da ćeš od danas doma maziti trbušćić i uživati u T  :Smile: 
Sos, jako mi je žao  :Love: 
I svim ostalim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~, a tužnicama veliki zagrljaju!

----------


## tikica78

ej taman sam naletila da čestitam Sandi!! draga iskrene čestitke!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Sanda cestitam :Smile: 

Ma kakvi doma,dr.me jos ne pusta :Sad: 
U srijedu opet UZV i onda ce vidjet...
ostala sam u soku..

Mury,kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## mostarka86

sanda, čestitam, sada vibramo za  :Heart: ,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
milasova, samo plako, bit će to sve ok...sada ćeš se malo napatiti ali će ovo brzo proći, i tada slijedi maženje sa mrvicom  :Smile: 
bruna, tek sam vidjela, žao mi je  :Love: 
lottos~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

Sanda, beta je super! Čekamo ~~~~~~~~
Snekica, pa kvragu, opet. Žao draga baš sam se nadala da će biti malo Božićno čudo. Drž se draga!
Milasova, nadam se da ćeš od danas doma maziti trbušćić i uživati u T
Sos,  moja sučut.
Brunna......
I svim ostalim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~, a tužnicama veliki zagrljaj!

----------


## LOTTOS

Sanda stigle trakice, idem pis pis, pomolite se

----------


## J&D

Lottos drzim fige

----------


## bubekica

*lottos* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## coolerica

joj Sneki..jako mi je žao

----------


## LOTTOS

Eto curke nista, samo jedna crtica, jos sutra beta, da potvrdim to nista  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## snupi

Lottos- žao mi je! :Love:

----------


## hope31

lottos zao mi je draga :Sad: drzi se nova godina donijet ce i nove radosti

----------


## milasova8

LOTTOS, jako mi je zao :Sad:

----------


## hrki

LOTTOS,šaljem  jedan virtualni  :Love: 
Sanda,bravo za betu  :Klap: ,vibram za srčeko

----------


## smarija

Sanda cestitam na beti  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## J&D

Lottos drzi se, hrabro dalje

----------


## BigBlue

Nažalost još uvijek čekamo našu prvu trudnicu u zadnjem mjesecu u godini  :Crying or Very sad: 

*Sneki, Bruna, Mare O.* - vaše vrijeme tek stiže curke, držite nam se  :Love:  
*Lottos*, nemoj se izluđivati testovima, napravi ß, ionako moraš. Iako su velike šanse da je negativna, onda barem znaš, black&white  :Love: 
*Sanda*, sjajno duplanje  :Very Happy: 
*Tikki*, baš sam provjerila, i već si mi upisana za veljaču 2013. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni!
Našem nadzornom odboru u Petrovoj puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti i Božić kod kuće!

Za pozitivne ß, dobitne postupke, sjajne UZV-e i kuckajuća srčeka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Posebne vibrice i najbolje želje šaljem našim hrabricama i čekalicama koječega (itekako pamtim čekanje između postupaka, kad mi se činilo da ne radim baš ništa i to mi je bilo najgore...) Da vam Nova bude uspješna!  :Kiss: 

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (11)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
MalaMaja, Vg, IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (6)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)  - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF- GEMINI
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF – GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (17) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Evelyn73, SD, IVF/ICSI
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
Mare41, PFC Prag – GEMINI
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Milasova8 , Petrova, 1.ICSI
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET) – GEMINI
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni) – TRIGEMINI
Phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
pipi73, Pronatal Prag, FET, (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, sekundarni  IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

STUDENI (17) 
anakob, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Bab, Petrova, IVF (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI)
Berishka, CITO, 1. IVF
Cassie, Pronatal Prag, IVF
Heli , PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
Kyra Ars, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1XIVF/ICSI)
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
medonija, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
MeriLu, CITO, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)
Pčelica2009, Mb (nakon 8 pokušaja)
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1x IVF)
Rose, PFC, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 7xAIH, 12xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 5xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF)

Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
18.12. LOTTOS, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1x IVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
20.12. mayica01, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
21.12. tonka10, Vg, IVF( nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu)
21.12. deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
21.12. lana2401, MB, 1. IVF 
22.12. nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
22.12. bananka, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
24.12. Elena 85, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
25.12. PetraP, Cito, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF)
25.12. anabanana, VV, IVF
28.12. Darkica, IVF Centar, IVF – polustimulirani



Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
 kismet, PFC Prag; barbi26, IVF (nakon 1xIVF);
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
kleopatra, SD, IVF
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Bubamara87, RI, AIH ; Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH; TinaB, VV, 1. AIH (nakon spontane trudnoće); Vrci,  IVF Centar, FET (nakon 2xIVF)

 ON-GO  12. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Črkica, Petrova, IVF;
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF);
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
 xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

01/2013: Anemona (VV); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) ; jejja, Ri, 1. IVF ; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI); bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID; ivka13, Vg, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova);;  tikki ( IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI , 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH) ; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Strašna , VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF)
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF; libcaa; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, corinaII, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena , Loly, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Muma, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, Piki, pilek, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica,sirena 28,  smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## Mury

Cure moje,evo i mene,lezim,curka i dalje,ali i mucnine si tu.Uzv u sri.nadamo se da su bebe ok.  Milasova,draga,ne znam zasto te tako dugo drze u bolnici,i doma mozes mirovati.         Snekice draga,jako mi je zao,drzi se mila.Svim tuznicama zagrljaj,cekalicama ~~~~~~~~~!Prvi put pisem s mob.pa sorry na neurednom pisanju.

----------


## sanda1977

hvala vam SVIMA na vibranju....BB ~~~~~~~~~~ za listu  :Very Happy: 
lottos draga.....drago mi je da su trakice stigle...ali mi žao za jednu crticu... :Love: 
milasova~~~~~~~~~~~~da što prije izađeš iz bolnice!
svima,želim sve najbolje...... :rock: 
ako sam nekog izostavila ispričavam se..... :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

kaže dr A da je to-to!  :Sing:  :rock: ! 
sada smo se ćuli...rekao uzv kod svoje dr a kod njega 8.1. da bi ipak i on pogledao....eto.....

----------


## J&D

Eto sanda cestitam opet

----------


## žužy

*sanda* beta je najtaman! :rock: 
*lottos* a baš mi je žao...

svim curama u bolnici želim da im što prije prođe vrijeme koje moraju provesti tamo,i da prije božića dođu domeka!

----------


## milasova8

BB,lista je mrak :Smile: 

Mury,ne znam ni ja,ali eto moram izdrzst jos malo
U srijedu je i moj UZV pa da nam zavibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> BB,lista je mrak
> 
> Mury,ne znam ni ja,ali eto moram izdrzst jos malo
> U srijedu je i moj UZV pa da nam zavibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


pridodajem i ja malo pozitive  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

*Sanda1977* hvala na vibricama i beta ti je oooooooddddllliiiiiččččnnnnnaaaaa... :Smile: 
*S_iva* i *milasova* samo mi se držite i biti će sve ok...projt ćete i vi doma još malo....
*Bubekica* hvala ti...i ja se nadam da će vrijeme brzo proći iako mi je i ovo do sada brzo prošlo...
*Žužy* draga da došlo je i moje vrijeme..hehehehhe....
*Lottos* žao mi je jako... :Sad: 
Svim ostalima puno vibrica za sve....i držim vam  :fige:  curke

----------


## mimi81

> Ma popodne sam naprasno procurila, pa je stalo, pa nakon nekih sat vremena opet krenulo a sve nešto zrnasto i dosta obilno. Sad me tako probadaju jajnici, svako toliko samo što ne pustim krik kad me ubode u predjelu maternice. Sutra idem vaditi betu da zaokružim postupak i to bi bilo to od mene.


Baš me rastužilo....i iznenadilo

----------


## Bubimitka81

Snekice baš mi je žao, baš sam se nadala ovaj put... drži se...

Sanda čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Tužnice moje, ne znam što reći osim vam poslati jedan  :Love: , 2013. je sigurno vaša godina :Heart: .

Našim rudnicama u mirovanju želim da se hematomi povuku, da nam izađu iz bolnice i da čim prije počnu punim plućima uživati u trudnoći  :Heart: . 

sanda beta je  :Bouncing: 

sos i mimi81 žao mi je zbog baka :Heart: 

svima šaljem malo trudničke prašine **************** da nam čim prije dođete na trudničku listu

----------


## Inesz

potpis na moju cimu X

anddu :Heart:

----------


## mostarka86

BB lista je divna...mogu li i ja upasti na nju...čekalica bete, 28.12. stimulirani ICSI, Medico-s, Banja Luka...
lottos, žao mi je...

----------


## željkica

> željkica 
> U kojoj ste vi fazi  sad?


Početkom prvog krećemo u postupak!

----------


## željkica

Lottos ,  :Love:

----------


## Muma

*Lottos*  :Love: 
Svim trudnicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~ za bete, srčeka i uzv, a betočekalicama  :fige:  za lijepe vijesti!

----------


## anddu

Inesz, cime :Heart:

----------


## sos15

Hvala svima na podršci i izraženoj sućuti, značila je više nego možete zamisliti.
Mimi, drago primi moje saučešće, znam da me razumiješ.

Lottos i snekica, držite se cure. Žao mi je.

----------


## medena8

> Tužnice moje, ne znam što reći osim vam poslati jedan , 2013. je sigurno vaša godina.
> 
> Našim rudnicama u mirovanju želim da se hematomi povuku, da nam izađu iz bolnice i da čim prije počnu punim plućima uživati u trudnoći . 
> 
> sanda beta je 
> 
> sos i mimi81 žao mi je zbog baka
> 
> svima šaljem malo trudničke prašine **************** da nam čim prije dođete na trudničku listu


Malo sam se ulijenila, a na ovo se nema sta dodati pa cu samo potpisati!

----------


## amyx

> hvala ti amyx...puno ti hvala! evo ja cekam nalaz bete...opet onaj strah...nadam se da ce sve biti ok. inqace sam jako pozitivna,ali sam sada sva neka zabrinuta...valjda ce i to proci s vremenom. 
> svíma saljem puno vibra i jednu jutarnju kavicu,pa se posluzite!


Neće te proći zabrinutost...barem mene nije  :Smile:  Sad brineš oko bete, onda brineš oko srčeka, onda živiš od UZ do UZ jel sve ok, onda čekaš prve pokrete bebe, onda se brineš ako se neko vrijeme ne pomakne, onda se počneš brinuti oko poroa i tako do kraja. Ja sam sad 35 tt i trenutno sam na zadnjoj fazi brige  - porod  :Razz:

----------


## Inesz

> Inesz, cime


cima mi je trudna!!! da, da i to već dobro trudna... eto sad ne došlo ono vrijeme kada mpo-ovke nekako shvate da su trudne i da ne sanjaju, da su trudne i da se ta sreća ne događa nekome drugome.

svim curama ~~~~~ za mirne trudnoće,

a

tužnicama  :Love:  i ~~~~~ za to da i one brzo imaju mirne trudnoće



> Neće te proći zabrinutost...barem mene nije  Sad brineš oko bete, onda brineš oko srčeka, onda živiš od UZ do UZ jel sve ok, onda čekaš prve pokrete bebe, onda se brineš ako se neko vrijeme ne pomakne, onda se počneš brinuti oko poroa i tako do kraja. Ja sam sad 35 tt i trenutno sam na zadnjoj fazi brige  - porod


cure, sve će biti u redu  :Smile:  smanjite brige, jer brige nam ne pomažu na putu do sretnog ishoda. (uh, baš je lako sada to napisati) ali zbilja... 
trudnice-uživajte!

jer kad se rodi napokom ta malena, slatka, najslađa beba (ili bebe).... eh, onda počinju  brige...

kad je beba malena, sasvim malena, dok spava, buljiš u nju i brineš-je li diše, je li joj hladno, je li joj toplo...
...onda, sto put provjeravaš je li pelena prljava...
...pa se brineš je li bebe dovoljno jela  i nudiš joj cicu za svaki slučaj...

...onda se brineš je li se dobro razvija, je li dovoljno beba teška i visoka, je li već vrijeme da puže, brinemo je li se beba na vrijeme posjela, prohodala, onda je li vrijeme da progovori prve riječi...


i onda se stalno brinemo. 

smanjimo brige, povećajmo uživanje (kako god znamo i umijemo)  u sreći roditeljstva !

 :Heart:

----------


## amyx

Inesz, kao što kažeš lako je to sad napisat...tako ja sad kažem curama ma nemojte se jako brinut ako prokrvarite...to je samo hematom koji će se očistiti. A kad se meni desilo u početku, samo što nisam umrla od straha. A tako je to valjd  s nama MPO trudnicama...stalno brige zbog nečega.

----------


## strategija

Svako razdoblje donosi neku zabrinutost. Mene je osobno najviše strah kad mi dijete (x4) uđe u pubertet. Kad vidim šta se događa najradije bi da zauvijek ostanu maleni ali ne ide to tako. Ne kaže se uzalud malo dijete mala briga, veliko dijete velika briga. U svakom periodu korak po korak uz određeni strah treba maksimalno uživati uz svoju bebicu bilo ona još u trbuhu ili van njega :Smile: 
Svima šaljem za šta god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anabanana

> Neće te proći zabrinutost...barem mene nije  Sad brineš oko bete, onda brineš oko srčeka, onda živiš od UZ do UZ jel sve ok, onda čekaš prve pokrete bebe, onda se brineš ako se neko vrijeme ne pomakne, onda se počneš brinuti oko poroa i tako do kraja. Ja sam sad 35 tt i trenutno sam na zadnjoj fazi brige - porod


A poslije poroda opet brines svaki dan za nesto drugo....ja sam se opustila tek poslije prvog rodjendana  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

Sanda, čestitke ogromne i pospi malo trudničke prašine po forumu za nas ostale čekalice  :Smile: 
Meni svako jutro valunzi ko da sam u klimaksu  :Laughing: , jutros rvi put izmjerila temp. a ono 37..to bi mogao biti znak....ili sam trudna il sam se prehladila  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*anabanana* koristis li utrogestane? oni dizu temperaturu. ~~~~~~~ ti puno!
*LOTTOS* zao mi je za minusic, ali saljem puno ~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi!
*BB* super je lista!
*Mury*  :Kiss:  drz se draga, sutra ces vidjeti da je sve ok!
*milasova* tebi velika pusa!
svima puno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Aanabanana, ti naleti vrucine su moguc znak t. I ja sam ih imala, no konkretno temperatura nema nikakve veze sa tim u nasim slucajevima jer uzimamo utrogestane.... Tako da mjerenje temperature nis ne pokazuje,i kod mene je bila 37 svo vrijeme i ostala.... A i ne vjerujem da si prehladena

----------


## LOTTOS

Evo curke,
Beta 1,7
Sta reci , isplakala se ............
Svima od srca zalim mirne i lijepe trudnoce
Cekalicama bete svu srecu na pozitivnim 
I svima koje trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag
Ljubim vas

----------


## ARIANM

LOTTOS grlim!

----------


## snupi

lottos :Love:

----------


## smarija

zao mi je Lottos  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo curke,
> Beta 1,7
> Sta reci , isplakala se ............
> Svima od srca zalim mirne i lijepe trudnoce
> Cekalicama bete svu srecu na pozitivnim 
> I svima koje trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i natrag
> Ljubim vas


lottos žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anabanana

zao mi je lottos.
i da, uzimam utrogestane, nisam to povezala s njima, jbga, a ja već uvjerila muza da je to,TO.
uzimam i andol od 100 i 5mg decortina, pa moze valjda bit od bilo čega. Ali temp. mi je povećana SAMO ujutro. Popdne sam cijela smrznuta ko i inače zalijepljena za radijator  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> zao mi je lottos.
> i da, uzimam utrogestane, nisam to povezala s njima, jbga, a ja već uvjerila muza da je to,TO.
> uzimam i andol od 100 i 5mg decortina, pa moze valjda bit od bilo čega. Ali temp. mi je povećana SAMO ujutro. Popdne sam cijela smrznuta ko i inače zalijepljena za radijator


evo malo trudničke prašine da je to-to....tako je i meni bilo!

----------


## sanda1977

evo jedna popodnevna kavica... :Wink: 
da se malo razbudimo!
opet me bolucka lijevi jajnik...i na dodir. :Sad: 
jel moguce da je to od punkcije?

----------


## hope31

littos zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## hope31

> evo jedna popodnevna kavica...
> da se malo razbudimo!
> 
> opet me bolucka lijevi jajnik...i na dodir.
> jel moguce da je to od punkcije?


sanda meni je sad 13 tj i jos uvijek osjetim i boluckanje i grceve lagane,ne brini se previse ne kaze se bez veze sada si u drugom stanju :Smile: i mene je boluckao jajnik pomalo opusti se :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*lottos*,šaljem  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

hope...ma ja sam ti poplasena sva sada. u cetvrtak mi je uzv,pa nek baci pogled na jajnike...

----------


## hope31

> hope...
> ma ja sam ti poplasena sva sada. u cetvrtak mi je uzv,pa nek baci pogled na jajnike...


znam da si poplasena,sve smo mi takve ali sada ti se tijelo drugacije ponasa,ja sam dugo imala grceve lagane kao pms ali sve je to normalno maternica se pocinje rastezati i samo osluskujemo tijelo....eto nadam se da ces se nakon uzv smiriti malo kad budes vidjela srceki :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

Hope, ja sam u imala pms i gr;eve do 13 tjedna, kazu da je to normalno, pogotovo u prvoj trudnoci.tako cure, opustite se, gustajte i ne mislite nista crno. i hope, hvala na preporuci ya smjestaj, bilo mi je fenomenalno i opusteno, mozda i to pridonese  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Hope, ja sam u imala pms i gr;eve do 13 tjedna, kazu da je to normalno, 
> pogotovo u prvoj trudnoci.tako cure, opustite se, gustajte i ne mislite nista crno. i hope, hvala na preporuci ya smjestaj, bilo mi je fenomenalno i opusteno, mozda i to pridonese


da da moguce da ima nesto u tom smjestaju ja sam bas taj put ostala trudna :Smile:  :Smile: kada je beta?

----------


## anabanana

na Badnjak : :Smile: )

----------


## hope31

to ce bit pravi Bozicni poklon :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

ili  :Sing:  ili  :Crying or Very sad: ......

----------


## hope31

> ili  ili ......


ma bit ce to sve super :Smile:  :Smile: ~~~~~~~~za bozicnu betu

----------


## Kyra Ars

> Neće te proći zabrinutost...barem mene nije  Sad brineš oko bete, onda brineš oko srčeka, onda živiš od UZ do UZ jel sve ok, onda čekaš prve pokrete bebe, onda se brineš ako se neko vrijeme ne pomakne, onda se počneš brinuti oko poroa i tako do kraja. Ja sam sad 35 tt i trenutno sam na zadnjoj fazi brige  - porod


Joj, *Amyx*, kako je ovo istinito...
Ja sam tek na početku, ali zaista - jedan se strah samo pretvori u drugi... :Smile: 

*Sanda1977*, kad te čitam ko da slušam sebe. Nemoj se brinuti. Nisam puno odmaknula, ali sam evo prošla prvi UZV, a osjećala sam sve što i ti, i još osjećam: bolove, zategnutost, žiganje u jajnicima i strahove poput vm, što ćemo vidjeti na UZV... Srećom, sve je dobro, i sad naravno imam nove strahove... Kako Amyx kaže, sve je to normalno i evo ja se učim živjeti s tim. Sretno ti na uzv!  :Kiss: 

Rjeđe se javim pa mi je teško sve pohvatati, ali evo kako je Inesz negdje rekla:

svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirne trudnoće, a i
tužnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i one brzo imaju mirne trudnoće.

Veliki pozdrav svima  :Bye:

----------


## sanda1977

> ili  ili ......


ma bit će  :Sing: 
a mogu vam reći da ja u prvoj trudnoći nikakva boluckanja nisam imala,ali tada sam imala 23 god a sada 35...onda je bilo prirodno a sada nije...i totalno je drugačije.
a tada prije 11-12 god nisam znala o ničemu pa se ničega nisam ni plašila,a sada svašta znam i svega se plašim!
bolje da ništa ni ne znam...
mene i dalje žiga taj lijevi jajnik i lijevi kuk...i to me itekako zabrinjava...već sam pisala da se bojim vanmaternične...možda djelujem paranoično...ali nisam nego imam gadno iskustvo s vm i nedaj Bože nikome. ne želim pomiišljti na najgore,ali to je moj strah....iskreno malo sam presretna a malo zabrinuta i tako prolaze moji dani do uzv-a. 
draga anabanana želim ti najsretniji poklon za Božić...i svima ostalima!

----------


## sanda1977

> Joj, *Amyx*, kako je ovo istinito...
> Ja sam tek na početku, ali zaista - jedan se strah samo pretvori u drugi...
> 
> *Sanda1977*, kad te čitam ko da slušam sebe. Nemoj se brinuti. Nisam puno odmaknula, ali sam evo prošla prvi UZV, a osjećala sam sve što i ti, i još osjećam: bolove, zategnutost, žiganje u jajnicima i strahove poput vm, što ćemo vidjeti na UZV... Srećom, sve je dobro, i sad naravno imam nove strahove... Kako Amyx kaže, sve je to normalno i evo ja se učim živjeti s tim. Sretno ti na uzv! 
> 
> Rjeđe se javim pa mi je teško sve pohvatati, ali evo kako je Inesz negdje rekla:
> 
> svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mirne trudnoće, a i
> tužnicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i one brzo imaju mirne trudnoće.
> ...


ovo sve potisujem....

----------


## beilana

Sanda moju kolegicu od pocetka boli  desni jajnik i kuk i savjetoval joj je gin nikakvo naprezanje i mirovanje. Ja sam u petak 19tt a jos uvijek me zaboli d ili l jajnik. Al mislim da mi se to ljubav moja namjesti na jajnik pa zaboli. Ne brini nist

----------


## deniii

jutro curke, evo ja odbrojavam još 2 dna do bete, jutros mislila test napravit i vjerovale il ne nisam smjela!!!!!!!!! sjela na wc šolju i onak bi ne bi,,,,,,valjda me strah tog minusa pa bolje ovako mislit se i nadat još malo

----------


## linalena

dobro jutro drage moje svakojakog tipa (čekalice, pikalice, trudnice, mamice...)
za sve 8 žlica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pa 5 zagrljaja
dobro izmješati i dodati 3 šalice vilinske prašine
iskidati najfiniju čokoladu i staviti u pećnicu

Kakav kod da bio dan, koji god da bio dc, ili tt neka bude prekrasan

PS-ajme kak sam dramila prije neki dan, a šta ćeš PMS. Hvala svima na lijepim riječima. Idem prek praznika s mužem (i njegovim roditeljima) na 3tjedna u Jameriku pa ćemo pričati o mogućnostima

----------


## linalena

ajme a zaboravila poslužiti kavu    :Coffee:

----------


## bubekica

Linalena, toliko si toga posluzila da kava nije ni bitna!  :Smile: 
Svima saljem jos malo linaleninog kolaca dobrih zelja  :Wink: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

hehe, linalena, hvala ti na najdivnijem receptu, također, puno sreće ti želim...
deniii, čuvam fige za veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Konfuzija

> ma bit će 
> a mogu vam reći da ja u prvoj trudnoći nikakva boluckanja nisam imala,ali tada sam imala 23 god a sada 35...onda je bilo prirodno a sada nije...i totalno je drugačije.
> a tada prije 11-12 god nisam znala o ničemu pa se ničega nisam ni plašila,a sada svašta znam i svega se plašim!
> bolje da ništa ni ne znam...


A kakvu ti to _neprirodnu_ trudnoću imaš, draga?  :Smile: 
Sve je to prirodno, i strah je isto tako prirodan, i dobro ga je imati jer si zbog njega opreznija, sve dok nije iracionalan i ne pretjeruješ. Puno nas ovdje je imalo gadna iskustva, ali smo ih preživjele i naučile iz njih, pa zato nisu bila uzalud. Eto, morala sam ti to reći.

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda moju kolegicu od pocetka boli  desni jajnik i kuk i savjetoval joj je gin nikakvo naprezanje i mirovanje. Ja sam u petak 19tt a jos uvijek me zaboli d ili l jajnik. Al mislim da mi se to ljubav moja namjesti na jajnik pa zaboli. Ne brini nist


jutro svima! jučer me jaaaako bolio jajnik i kuk....skoro me mm odveo na hitnu,ali nisam htjela dramit pa sam od ljutnje zaspala ko top...jutros malo žiga...
draga deniii želim ti prekrasnu betu.. :Smile: 
linalena  :Very Happy:  za recept...i kavicu...
draga Konfuzija.....naravno da je i ova prirodna,ali je drugačije....poanta mojeg prethodnog posta je što manje znaš to bolje....a šta si ti htjela reći ne znam....ja sam samo napisala čega me najviše strah...to dijelim s vama jer vi jedine razumijete šta pričam....jer ja to ne mogu pričati svojoj susjedi koja mi je ujedno i naj legica..kad ne kuži ništa šta joj pričam....ona nema pojma ni da se oplodnja odvija u jajovodu,pa sam joj odustala objašnjavati.....(a ima fakultet)...nebitno....
draga mostarka i tbi želim najljepšu bet.....neka ti ove zadnje dane u godini zaokruži najljpša beta svijeta!

----------


## sanda1977

zaboravih draga beilana hvala ti na smirivajučem postu...i želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću do kraja.... :Love: 
ja se nadam da nije ništa strašno....sutra ću reći dr kada me bud pregledavala da pogleda jajnik....i neka mi proba objasniti zašto me boli.....

----------


## milasova8

Linalena,uzivaj na odmoru,naci cete vi vec neko rjesenje..hvala na krasnom receptu :Smile: 
savrsen je

----------


## mare41

> Linalena,uzivaj na odmoru,naci cete vi vec neko rjesenje..hvala na krasnom receptu
> savrsen je


X
mila, kad ćeš kući?

----------


## Konfuzija

> j
> draga Konfuzija.....naravno da je i ova prirodna,ali je drugačije....poanta mojeg prethodnog posta je što manje znaš to bolje....a šta si ti htjela reći ne znam


Ako je bolje što manje znati, onda ovaj naš forum nema smisla, kao ni sve ružno što smo nažalost morale proći da bi nešto naučile. Da li bi bilo bolje da ništa nisi znala i ostala tamo gdje si neodgovarajuće liječena?!
Trudnoća je drugačija jer si desetak godina starija, ne zato što je MPO trudnoća, niti zato što više znaš. Tijelo ne zna što ti znaš i ne znaš. 
Nadam se da ti je sada malo jasnije  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

da nije foruma-ja bi premrla kad sam vidjela smeđarenje, ovako nisam trepnula okom jer skoro svatko na forumu ima hematomčić

----------


## sanda1977

> Ako je bolje što manje znati, onda ovaj naš forum nema smisla, kao ni sve ružno što smo nažalost morale proći da bi nešto naučile. Da li bi bilo bolje da ništa nisi znala i ostala tamo gdje si neodgovarajuće liječena?!
> Trudnoća je drugačija jer si desetak godina starija, ne zato što je MPO trudnoća, niti zato što više znaš. Tijelo ne zna što ti znaš i ne znaš. 
> Nadam se da ti je sada malo jasnije


 :Cool:  pa to sam i napisala,zar ne?!

----------


## sanda1977

> da nije foruma-ja bi premrla kad sam vidjela smeđarenje, ovako nisam trepnula okom jer skoro svatko na forumu ima hematomčić


slažem se s tobom....mislim da ste me krivo shvatile....ovaj forum mi je jako pomogao,da nije tako ne bi bila ovdje....puno sam naučila....ja sam samo napisala svoje iskustvo prije i sada....pa eto neka netko nauči iz njega nešto....kada si mlad i zdrav sve ide lakše,a kad ti se dogodi problem i još kada te godine dohvate...sve teže ide....
milasova želim ti što prije da izađeš iz bolnice

----------


## milasova8

Danas UZV, sutra doma :Smile: 
Napokon!!!

Hvala svima na podrsci

----------


## sanda1977

> Danas UZV, sutra doma
> Napokon!!!
> 
> Hvala svima na podrsci


 :Very Happy:  supeeeeer!  :Very Happy:

----------


## J&D

Bravo milasova, uzivajte u toplini doma svoga

----------


## ivica_k

leti, leti, leetii...padobranac!  :Smile: 
da li prirodni postupak podrazumijeva stopericu, ili cak ni to...ili praksa ovisi od klinike do klinike (po novom zakonu na teret hzzo)

----------


## BigBlue

Lottos, žao mi je što je ß potvrdila testić. 2013. je tvoja  :Love: 
Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV!
Milasova, welcome home  :Very Happy: 

Uređujem listu i postam danas, pa javite ako ima kakvih inkognituša  :Wink:

----------


## Mury

Evo me cure moje,bebe ok,velike 3,1 i 3,3cm. Milasova,drago mi je da napokon doma ides. Linalena,sretan put,i da doneses u busi malu blagdansku bebu~~~~~~~~~~!I svim ostalim hrpa ~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba.

----------


## ARIANM

Milasova super što ideš doma...uživaj konačno!!!

Mury  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo me cure moje,bebe ok,velike 3,1 i 3,3cm. Milasova,drago mi je da napokon doma ides. Linalena,sretan put,i da doneses u busi malu blagdansku bebu~~~~~~~~~~!I svim ostalim hrpa ~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba.


 :Very Happy:  :Heart:  super!

----------


## smarija

Mury ovo je divna vijest bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## PetraP

Mury  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Mury,jeeeeeeee!!!!!! Super :Smile: 

Evo i ja gotova sa UZV,mrvica divno napreduje,velika mi je vec 3,14 i zezam se sa dragim da ako se vec vidi nosic da ce beba sigurno bit na njega :Smile:  hehehe

Sutra doma

----------


## LOTTOS

Opa cupa bebice rastu  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima
Ja danas bolje- dolazim k sebi nakon neg bete
Ovaj mj mirovanje a vec sljedeci idemo ispocetka najvjerojatnije prirodni- nema odustajanja kad nesto zelis najjace
Milasova8- uzivaj doma u bebicama
Sanda ne brigaj bit ce sve ok
Mury  :Very Happy: 
I svima puno srece i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto vam treba

----------


## LOTTOS

Hvala vam cure na podrsci i  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
S vama je sve lakse
LJUBIM

----------


## milasova8

LOTTOS,neka iduci postupak bude dobitni~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

> leti, leti, leetii...padobranac! 
> da li prirodni postupak podrazumijeva stopericu, ili cak ni to...ili praksa ovisi od klinike do klinike (po novom zakonu na teret hzzo)


prirodni postupak podrazumijeva štopericu,u rujnu smo imali planirani ivf u prir. ciklusu i primila sam štopericu.

----------


## žužy

*mury,milasova8,mare41*, :Very Happy:  za bebuške!milasova,super kaj konačno ideš domeka :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

Drage cure pratim vas sve.
Trudnice cestitam  i sretno do kraja. 
Tuznice znam kako vam je, mislim na vas.

Evo ja jos jednom odbrojavam al ovo je vec postalo rutina i ne nadam se previse.

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

hvala sanda, čuvam fige za uzv~~~~~~~~~~~~ ...jel sutra?
milasova, sada uživaj doma sa svojom mrvicom  :Smile: 
mury  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

zuzy, hvala ti!
saljem kolektivne vibrice, jer priznajem, nisam u toku!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala sanda, čuvam fige za uzv~~~~~~~~~~~~ ...jel sutra?
> milasova, sada uživaj doma sa svojom mrvicom 
> mury


sutra je da....nadam se da će biti ok....

----------


## anabanana

nego sta nego ce bit sve 5 , mali Slavonac!

----------


## Moe

> Beta 1,7
> Sta reci , isplakala se ............


Draga Lottos, baš mi je žao. Sada probaj smireno skupiti snage i hrabrosti za sljedeći postupak, doći će tvojih 5 minuta, vjerujem već u sljedeći put!




> u cetvrtak mi je uzv


Držim  :fige:  za srčeko!
Bit će sve ok, vidjet ćeš!




> jutro curke, evo ja odbrojavam još 2 dna do bete, jutros mislila test napravit i vjerovale il ne nisam smjela!!!!!!!!! sjela na wc šolju i onak bi ne bi,,,,,,valjda me strah tog minusa pa bolje ovako mislit se i nadat još malo


Pusti testove, navijam za pozitivnu betu!




> Idem prek praznika s mužem (i njegovim roditeljima) na 3tjedna u Jameriku pa ćemo pričati o mogućnostima


Have fun! Zavidim  :Cool: 




> da li prirodni postupak podrazumijeva stopericu


Da.




> Evo me cure moje,bebe ok,velike 3,1 i 3,3cm.


Ajme  :Zaljubljen: 




> Evo i ja gotova sa UZV,mrvica divno napreduje,velika mi je vec 3,14 i zezam se sa dragim da ako se vec vidi nosic da ce beba sigurno bit na njega hehehe
> 
> Sutra doma


Konačno si i to dočekala. Čestitam na strpljenju i želim da do samog kraja ne vidiš bolnicu osim redovitih pregleda kad dođe vrijeme za to...




> Evo ja jos jednom odbrojavam al ovo je vec postalo rutina i ne nadam se previse.


Draga, ajmo malo uključiti pozitivni mod! Neće ti škoditi  :Smile: 
Kod kojeg si liječnika?


Svim dragim suborkama šaljem puno ~~~~~~ za sve što im treba!

----------


## sanda1977

hvala a svima želim sve najbolje!
ne znam da li će se sutra već vidjeti srčeko...rano je

----------


## sanda1977

> nego sta nego ce bit sve 5 , mali Slavonac!


a možda slavonka....???
e kako ja sada računam koliko sam tjedana trudna(čudno mi je napisati tu rijeć)
zm je bila 16.11. punkcija 26.11. a transfer 28.11. i kako se sada računa....ja sam izračunala da mi je sutra 5 tt.....po zadnjoj m....

----------


## Moe

> ne znam da li će se sutra već vidjeti srčeko...rano je


Da ustvari, gledam tvoje datume... ipak je rano za srce.

----------


## sanda1977

> Da ustvari, gledam tvoje datume... ipak je rano za srce.


ako sam dobro izračunala-rano je....samo neka bude na svom mjestu.... :Yes:

----------


## Bananka

Evo da se i ja priključim ovoj temi...
Ja idem vaditi betu u subotu. Koliko puta se vadi beta, ako je 1.pozitivna ?
Znam da je pravilo da se treba duplati u 2 dana, ali ne znam koliko puta je trebam vaditi?

----------


## Moe

> Ja idem vaditi betu u subotu. Koliko puta se vadi beta, ako je 1.pozitivna ?


Prije svega *želim ti lijepu pozitivnu betu*! 

Većina nas je vadila 2 puta.. osim ako liječnik ne traži drugačije. 
10-15 dana nakon bete će te liječnik naručiti na pregled (uzv) kad će se moguće vidjeti i otkucaji srca.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala Moe na lijepim željama!
Nisam bila sigurna da li su 2bete dosta  :Shock: , ako je 1. pozitivna.
Buduci da je dr. na GO preko praznika, cuti cu se tek 7.1. s njom.
Vidim da vi odbrojavate...kada idete na uzv, da vidimo  :Heart:  ili  :Heart:  :Heart: ?

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo da se i ja priključim ovoj temi...
> Ja idem vaditi betu u subotu. Koliko puta se vadi beta, ako je 1.pozitivna ?
> Znam da je pravilo da se treba duplati u 2 dana, ali ne znam koliko puta je trebam vaditi?


za betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bananka

* sanda1977*, hvala!
Ja tebi zelim da bude sve na svom mjestu!

----------


## dreamgirl

*Moe* 

nikako da nadjem prekidac za happy mod  :Laughing: 

Kod dr. Dmitrovic sam.

*Bananka* sretno u subotu.

----------


## sanda1977

:Love: 


> * sanda1977*, hvala!
> Ja tebi zelim da bude sve na svom mjestu!


dreamgirl  :Love:

----------


## željkica

Bananka sretno u subotu  :fige: !!!!

Dreamgirl, ajmo malo pozitivnije gledat znam da je teško al nadajmo se da će sve bit ok! :Love:

----------


## Moe

> Hvala Moe na lijepim željama!
> Nisam bila sigurna da li su 2bete dosta , ako je 1. pozitivna.
> Buduci da je dr. na GO preko praznika, cuti cu se tek 7.1. s njom.
> Vidim da vi odbrojavate...kada idete na uzv


Ako mene pitaš za uzv i  :Heart:  ... jedno je utvrđeno još početkom listopada, sad odbrojavamo do poroda 180 dana.
Najbolje da ti nama javiš pozitivnu betu ovdje. I drugu pozitivnu, a već će ti drage cure ovdje _savjetovati_ ako bude trebalo i treći put raditi da se utvrdi gradivo. Vjerujem da neće trebati! Samo opušteno!




> *Moe* 
> nikako da nadjem prekidac za happy mod 
> 
> Kod dr. Dmitrovic sam.


Vani su praporci, lampice, šljokice, trepćuća svjetla, zvončići, zvončići  :Sing: , ovih dana opet snijeg, ma ne možeš biti u drugom nego happy modu. Ajmo klik na prekidač - bad mood off - *happy mood on*  :Smile: 
Sigurno je doktorica napravila dobar posao! 
(btw koliko embrijića si dobila na čuvanje? koliko stanični, koji dan?)

----------


## ruža82

Dobro jutro cure drage, evo da Vam skuham jednu jutarnju kavicu ili šta god si tko poželi!!! puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima za što god da vam treba!!!!!!

----------


## ivka

> a možda slavonka....???
> e kako ja sada računam koliko sam tjedana trudna(čudno mi je napisati tu rijeć)
> zm je bila 16.11. punkcija 26.11. a transfer 28.11. i kako se sada računa....ja sam izračunala da mi je sutra 5 tt.....po zadnjoj m....


http://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php 
ukucas dan aspiracije i dobijes tacno koja si nedelja trudnoce

----------


## sanda1977

dobro jutro! evo ja cu se posluyiti kavicom....danasu 11 i 30 sam na uzv. ne moram vam ni reci kako se ósjecam....

----------


## sanda1977

ivka hvala.

----------


## Elena 85

Sanda sretno na uvz danas,da javim danas je 11dnt,jutros test negativan :Sad: 
dali ima smisla ocekivati poz.bet
Svim cekalicama zelim sretnije zavrsetke,i lijepe blagdane

----------


## sanda1977

evo izracunala sam po danu punkcije. 5 t í 3 dana

----------


## sanda1977

elena ne znam jesu ti vracene blastice ilí trodnevni. ako su 3-dnevni rano je. sjeti se mojih testova. a beta bila poz

----------


## Elena 85

trodnevni su vraceni,a sta je draga bilo sa tvojim testovima,nisam upratila

----------


## deniii

jutro curke evo ja danas nakon 6 god svega i svačega jutros sam prvi put ugledala dvije crte na test, pojavile se odmah, šok i svaštta nešto,,,,sutra je beta neznam šta će bit ...al eto dozvolila sam si da danas budem happy :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Yes:

----------


## Mury

Sanda, šaljm milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti uzv!!!
I svima drugima ( nisam baš u toku), pa se poslužite ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Elena 85

Deaniii draga cestitam,neka bude napokon sve ok i nadalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> trodnevni su vraceni,a sta je draga bilo sa tvojim testovima,nisam upratila


pa izludili me...malo pozitivni pa negativni pa neke blijede crtice.....i poludila i izvadila betu.....i bila pozitivna

----------


## sanda1977

> jutro curke evo ja danas nakon 6 god svega i svačega jutros sam prvi put ugledala dvije crte na test, pojavile se odmah, šok i svaštta nešto,,,,sutra je beta neznam šta će bit ...al eto dozvolila sam si da danas budem happy


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

> jutro curke evo ja danas nakon 6 god svega i svačega jutros sam prvi put ugledala dvije crte na test, pojavile se odmah, šok i svaštta nešto,,,,sutra je beta neznam šta će bit ...al eto dozvolila sam si da danas budem happy


Jeeeeeeeeeeeee, tek sada vidim, evo ti mulijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu i urednu trudnoću!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Deniii, cestitam i neka sve prodje u najboljem redu!

Elena ~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## hope31

deniii cestitam na + i punoooo~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu
elena~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi
sanda~~~~~~~~ za uzv
i ja danas idem na uzv pa cemo vidjet kako je bebolino

----------


## Bananka

> *Bananka* sretno u subotu.


Hvala, i tebi sretno za tjedan dana!

Svakako zelim svima sve najbolje!!

----------


## Bananka

> Elena 85[/B];2301438]Sanda sretno na uvz danas,da javim danas je 11dnt,jutros test negativan
> dali ima smisla ocekivati poz.bet
> Svim cekalicama zelim sretnije zavrsetke,i lijepe blagdane


Ja osobni mislim da je rano. Ja cu vaditi (ako izdrzim) 15dnt ß.
imas stranicu koju je javila IVKA
http://www.ivf.ca/duedate.php, izračunat ce ti koji dan mozes najranije vaditi ß.
Ukucala sam dan transfera i javilo mi 15dnt.

----------


## bubekica

> deniii cestitam na + i punoooo~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu
> elena~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi
> sanda~~~~~~~~ za uzv
> i ja danas idem na uzv pa cemo vidjet kako je bebolino


veliki potpis + ~~~~~~~ za uzv!
+ ~~~~~~~ *bananki* za subotu!

----------


## Ginger

deniii  :Very Happy:  bravo!!!

milasova welcome home!

mury  :Very Happy: 

elena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
jesu vraćena 2 ili 1?

sanda kak je prošao uzv?


vjerojatno sam nekog zaboravila (nije namjerno) pa evo malo kolektivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Elena 85

Ginger jedan je vracen 3 dan

----------


## Sonja29

elena rekla sam ti da je rano. znam da nije lako čekati ali test ne treba raditi prije 13.-14. dnt. 
šaljem vam svima vibre

----------


## Ginger

elena, moglo bi biti prerano
meni je to bilo prerano i sa blasticama

----------


## 123beba

Denii, tako mi je drago!!!! Držim fige da i sutra beta lijepo potvrdi taj plus i da se lijepo dupla za par dana! Predivan poklon za Božić!

Nisam uspjela sve baš pohvatati pa svim tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 2013. da im bude najsretnija do sada...
Svim curama koje imaju razloga za veselje čestitam i želim prekrasnu trudnoću do kraja, da bebice lijepo rastu, da mamama ne bude muka i da uživaju u trudnoći! Svima hrabrim damama koje su bile ili još jesu u bolnicama želim da blagdane provedu kod kuće okružene dragim ljudima!

----------


## Elena 85

a jesi i ti radila test pa ti je bio negativan prvo?

----------


## J&D

Elena definitivno je prerano.... Pogotovo za test, i pogotovo ako i nije bas neki! Nemoj se zivcirati sacekaj bar jos dva dana , meni ke tek 13dnt pokazalo jedva vidljivu crticu! ali jedva! Zato se strpi jos malo, ne salje dr. L bezveze 18 dan vaditi betu sto znaci da je tvojih 11 debelo prerano

----------


## sanda1977

ramo ti je elena....pojavile su se vije jaaaako slabe crtice,a drugi dan negativno.....i taj dan sam išla vaditi betu i bila pozitivna.
evo kod mene sve ok....vidljiva gest.vrećica sve odgovara. na pravom je mjestu,a jajnik me boli jer imam cistu vodenu i na desnom jajniku imam jednu. na lijevom je na nekom mjestu pa zato bolcka. kaže dr da nije to ništa. mirovanje....i ćak se malo nazire plod....za srčeko je još rano

----------


## J&D

Sanda meni je dr rekaoda su ciste znak za trudnocu i to je nazalost tako... Same ce se ciste povuci... I kod mene su. Ali dolazi nova "bol" zatezanja raztezanja,..itd!!
U svakom slucaju cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

Drage moje umjesto srca na uzv prijavljujem missed ab u 7tt....svima zelim sve najbolje :Sad:

----------


## J&D

Pa kako vita???????? Pa sto se dogodilo????? Sta dr kaze?

----------


## mare41

vita, žao mi je jako, grlim....
sanda, čestitke!
deniii, čestitam
elena~~~~~~~~~

----------


## deniii

cure hvala vam svima od srca danas je 13dnt pa se nadam da nije lažan plus ,,,,,

svima ostalima želim sve naj 

vita tako mi je žao, drži se :Love:

----------


## Elena 85

Vita draga žao mi je drži se 
Sanda drago mi je da je sve super proslo
Svim ostalim curkama sretno..

----------


## Bananka

Citiraj hope31 prvotno napisa Vidi poruku
deniii cestitam na + i punoooo~~~~~~ za prekrasnu betu
elena~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta iznenadi
sanda~~~~~~~~ za uzv
i ja danas idem na uzv pa cemo vidjet kako je bebolino



> veliki potpis + ~~~~~~~ za uzv!
> + ~~~~~~~ *bananki* za subotu!


Hvala svima!
Evo ja malo prije zvala na VV, tamo radi labos u sub. i na badnjak tako da ne moram vadit privatno, juhu!

----------


## Bananka

*hope31*,
drzim  :fige: !

----------


## bubekica

*vita* drz se...
*sanda* uzivaj!

----------


## Sonja29

vita žao mi je :Love: 
sanda još malo pa ćete čuti i srčeko

----------


## Bananka

*vita22*, zao mi je..drzi se  :Love:  !

----------


## dreamgirl

> Sigurno je doktorica napravila dobar posao! 
> (btw koliko embrijića si dobila na čuvanje? koliko stanični, koji dan?)


Slazem se! 
Vracena mi 2 osmostanicna embrija treci dan.

*Sanda 1977* drago mi je da je sve dobro.

*Vita22* zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage moje umjesto srca na uzv prijavljujem missed ab u 7tt....svima zelim sve najbolje


a joooj  :Shock:   :Love: 
pa šta kaže dr...?
hvala svima na vibrama....

----------


## Muma

*deniii* to je to, čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*Vita22* žao mi je!!! Odtuguj, pa u nove pobjede... :Sad:

----------


## tigrical

Vita22  :Love:

----------


## Ginger

ajme *vita22* tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ginger

sanda super, sad polako....

elena, meni je test 10dpt dviju blastica bio negativan, a pozitivan 14 dpt
u međuvremenu nisam radila jer sam dobila menstruaciju, bar sam mislila da je to m...

----------


## snupi

Ginger  znaci imala si mengu i bila trudna?

----------


## rozalija

vita žao mi je draga

----------


## snupi

Vita22  :Love: !

----------


## sanda1977

draga vita22 tako mi je žao,proplakala sam čitajući tvoj post....tako mi je došlo teško.... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

> Drage moje umjesto srca na uzv prijavljujem missed ab u 7tt....svima zelim sve najbolje


Vita22 pa zašto, kako?! Draga, grlim te, mislim na tebe!  :Crying or Very sad:  Bože, pa jesi li ikad pravedan...?! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

Drage sretnice uživajte u svojim trbuščićima, betama, bebicama!  :Zaljubljen: 
Tužnice, doći će jednom i naše vrijeme, sigurna sam!  :Love:

----------


## žužy

> Drage sretnice uživajte u svojim trbuščićima, betama, bebicama! 
> Tužnice, doći će jednom i naše vrijeme, sigurna sam!


veliki X na ovo,i poslala bi samo viti big hug,draga jako mi je žao..
deniii,čestitam na pluseku!

----------


## Lua

Vita jako mi je žao.... :Love:

----------


## PetraP

deniii šta reći nego čestitam draga i nek sve bude školski
sanda  :Very Happy: 
vita žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## anddu

> Drage sretnice uživajte u svojim trbuščićima, betama, bebicama! 
> Tužnice, doći će jednom i naše vrijeme, sigurna sam!



iksam 

vita22 :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

deniiii, čestitam, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velikuuu betu..
vita, baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
elena, vrlo vjefrovatno da je rano...strpi se još dva-tri dana, i tada uradiš betu (jao,ja ti pametujem, a svaki put do sada prvo uradila test, pa betu)...
sanda, super za uzv, nadam se da će se pojaviti malo  :Heart:  naredni put...samo opušteno  :Very Happy:

----------


## hope31

vita22 draga zao mi je jako :Sad: pa sto se dogadja :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## hope31

sanda ipak je bilo rano za srceko zato ces ga slijedeci put vidjeti :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

> Drage sretnice uživajte u svojim trbuščićima, betama, bebicama! 
> Tužnice, doći će jednom i naše vrijeme, sigurna sam!


ovo moram potpisati

----------


## hope31

evo i mi smo danas bili na uzv (13+1) i veliki smo 8 cm i 92 gr i dolazi nam pisonja :Smile: 
dvoumila sam se da li da sto pisem ali ipak sam odlucila podijeliti ovu radost s vama jer pored tuznih vijesti tesko je pisati

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vita jako mi je žao  :Love: 

Elena za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bananka

> evo i mi smo danas bili na uzv (13+1) i veliki smo 8 cm i 92 gr i dolazi nam pisonja
> dvoumila sam se da li da sto pisem ali ipak sam odlucila podijeliti ovu radost s vama jer pored tuznih vijesti tesko je pisati


Draga *hope31*, meni je jako drago sto si podjelila radost s nama! 
Sada uzivajte  :Very Happy:

----------


## s_iva

Vita, zao mi je...
Odmorite se pa u nove pobjede.

Hope, super!

----------


## innu

> Drage moje umjesto srca na uzv prijavljujem missed ab u 7tt....svima zelim sve najbolje


Ajme draga.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## željkica

Vita jako mi je žao  :Love: 

 Deni čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Klap: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nina32

Vita22, pretužno. Jako mi je žao što ti se to dogodilo.:love2

----------


## sanda1977

> evo i mi smo danas bili na uzv (13+1) i veliki smo 8 cm i 92 gr i dolazi nam pisonja
> dvoumila sam se da li da sto pisem ali ipak sam odlucila podijeliti ovu radost s vama jer pored tuznih vijesti tesko je pisati


bravo stiže mali pišonja! :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
ma da rano je za srčeko....ali nazire se malo plod,pa se sakrio-hehehe
samo da ugledam srce.....

----------


## Argente

vita22  :Sad:  žao mi je

----------


## hrki

Vita,žao mi je  :Love: 
Hope31,bravo za pišonju  :Klap: ,uživajte :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

Vita zao mi je :Smile: 

Denii,cestitam!!

Sanda iduci put bit ce malo srce!!

Elen~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

Hope,cestitam na deckicu :Smile: 

I svima jos puno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Argente

milasova8, pa je li moguće da su te konačno pustili iz bolnice?  :Smile: 

Za bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ deniii da potvrdi plus a Eleni85 da demantira minus
bananka, mostarka86, vi isto hop u pozitivni vlakić
Sanda, super napreduješ
hope31,  :Very Happy:  za dečka
...koga sam preskočila na šanku ima pravo na duplu  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## hope31

hvala vam cure :Smile: 
milasova dobrodosla kuci sada uzivaj sa svojom mrvicom,zasluzila si :Smile: 
elen~~~~~~~~~ za betu
bananka~~~~~~~~~ za betu
svim tuznicama veliki zagrljaj
ako sam nekog zaboravila~~~~~~~~~~ pa se posluzite

----------


## venddy

vita jako mi je žao :Love: 


denii čestitam od srca :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

> Ginger  znaci imala si mengu i bila trudna?


Aha
Bas sam jucer gledala papire
9dnt na papiru crvenkasti trag, 10 dnt test negativan- beta 14 i nesot, procurila obilno i tako 3 dana, pa 3 dana slabo
Prekinula terapiju
14 dnt- beta 75 i brzo natrag na terapiju, 16 dnt - beta 200 i nesto, 18 dnt - beta 477 i opet krvarenje, i jos nekoliko puta kasnije... Koma...
I rodila se savrsena curka

Hope bravo za pisonju
I nek bude mirno do kraja

----------


## milasova8

Doma sam napokon!!! Od danas uzivamo :Smile: 
Obavili pregled i sve ok pa me pustili...

----------


## vita22

Evo stigla napokon do kompa krvarila sam par dana i sve otišlo sva sreća da je beta pala pa ne moram na kiretažu......već dogovorili novi postupak u 5 mj. 
Hvala vam svima,svima sretno za šta god vam treba nek vam ovaj Božić bude ljepši nego meni!!!

----------


## J&D

Prekrasno milasova... Vjerujem da je sada jos veci blagoslov trudnoca kada si u toplini doma svoga! Bas mi je drago da je sve uredu.... Sada uzivaj punim plucima!

Jel ti jos nesto propisano? Ljekovi? Mirovanje?

----------


## J&D

> Evo stigla napokon do kompa krvarila sam par dana i sve otišlo sva sreća da je beta pala pa ne moram na kiretažu......već dogovorili novi postupak u 5 mj. 
> Hvala vam svima,svima sretno za šta god vam treba nek vam ovaj Božić bude ljepši nego meni!!!


Joj bas mi je zao draga, ali eto bar jedna sreca u toj groznoj nesreci!! Tvoja je 2013!!! Drzi se

----------


## milasova8

J&D, doma je predivno :Smile:  a mirovanje i dalje,lijekovi utrici i folna..izbacili duphaston..

Vita~~~~~~~ za 5 mj..

----------


## snupi

Milasova drago mi je da si doma!

----------


## Ginger

Jutrooooooo
Kafica i caj za sve  :Kiss: 

milasova, uzivaj sad
vita, grlim

----------


## sirena28

Helou curke!!
prijavljujem svoj drugi AIH u siječnju!!

Sretan Božić svima! kissi  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo stigla napokon do kompa krvarila sam par dana i sve otišlo sva sreća da je beta pala pa ne moram na kiretažu......već dogovorili novi postupak u 5 mj. 
> Hvala vam svima,svima sretno za šta god vam treba nek vam ovaj Božić bude ljepši nego meni!!!


 :Love:  žao mi je.....
milasova sada se lijepo odmaraj i uživaj kod kuće... :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

sirena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za siječanj!

----------


## Bab

curke moje bok...nije me bilo neko vrijeme...malo sam odmarala svoje tanke živce od svega.
Nisam stigla iščitati šta se sve događalo pa ću zato poslati kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve trudnice i betočekalice i posebne zagrljaje za sve tužnice. Ne dajte se cure...doći će i vaša sreća na vrata.

A ja sam danas bila na uzv-u i dočekao me totalni šok...
Imamo 2 najljepša kuckajuća srca... Ne vjerujem još uvijek...da ih nisam vidjela na ekranu ne bi vjerovala da su to moje mrvice.
Danas sam 8+1 i jedna srećica je velika 1.42 cm a druga je 1.32.
Suze, sreća, smjeh, nevjerica...sve mi se izmješalo u sekundi.

Želim vam svima ovakav mix osjećaja...zbilja je neprocjenjivo.

Puse šaljem svima i ispričavam se na podužem postu.

----------


## deniii

evo i tu cure moja beta 1529!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Moe

> Imamo 2 najljepša kuckajuća srca... Ne vjerujem još uvijek...da ih nisam vidjela na ekranu ne bi vjerovala da su to moje mrvice.
> Danas sam 8+1 i jedna srećica je velika 1.42 cm a druga je 1.32.
> Suze, sreća, smjeh, nevjerica...sve mi se izmješalo u sekundi.


Kako mi je poznat taj divan osjećaj  :Smile: 




> evo i tu cure moja beta 1529!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vjeruj da sam ovaj čas mislila imaš li rezultat bete. Čestitam ti od  :Heart:  
Sretno dalje!

----------


## milasova8

Bab,prekrasno :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ zaa mirnu trudnocu

Denii,cestitam!!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Bab,prekrasno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ zaa mirnu trudnocu
> 
> Denii,cestitam!!!!!


 :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Bab, supeeeer!!!!!!

----------


## Mury

*Bab*, pa to su prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i neka sve do kraja bude uredno i školski!!!
*Deniii*, super beta  :Very Happy: , i tebi vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću!!!
I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~,  a tužnicama zagrljaj i neka im 2013. bude sretna i vesela!!!

----------


## Ginger

> Imamo 2 najljepša kuckajuća srca... Ne vjerujem još uvijek...da ih nisam vidjela na ekranu ne bi vjerovala da su to moje mrvice.
> Danas sam 8+1 i jedna srećica je velika 1.42 cm a druga je 1.32.


ajmeeee *Baaaab * 


*deniii* mraaak beta!! čestitam!!

----------


## rozalija

Bab prekrasno iznenađenje, čestitam ti od srca.

----------


## mimi81

*Bab* draga čestitke, jednim udarcem dvije bebe pa to je genijalno! Krasan poklon za Božić

Čestitke i svim drugim novim trudnicama, a tužnicama da se što prije pretvore u sretnice!

Ovom prilikom želim svima sretan Božić i puno zdravlja u 2013. godini i da mi budete veseli!!!!

Mene nema za božićne i novogodišnje blagdane pa koristim priliku danas da vam čestitam.

Cure vidimo se  :Bye:

----------


## matahari

Najljepše vijesti za "smak svijeta"!
Čestitam!




> Bab,prekrasno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ zaa mirnu trudnocu
> 
> Denii,cestitam!!!!!

----------


## snupi

Čestitam curama na sretnim vjestima, super vam je počeo ovaj smak svijeta!!

----------


## sanda1977

> curke moje bok...nije me bilo neko vrijeme...malo sam odmarala svoje tanke živce od svega.
> Nisam stigla iščitati šta se sve događalo pa ću zato poslati kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve trudnice i betočekalice i posebne zagrljaje za sve tužnice. Ne dajte se cure...doći će i vaša sreća na vrata.
> 
> A ja sam danas bila na uzv-u i dočekao me totalni šok...
> Imamo 2 najljepša kuckajuća srca... Ne vjerujem još uvijek...da ih nisam vidjela na ekranu ne bi vjerovala da su to moje mrvice.
> Danas sam 8+1 i jedna srećica je velika 1.42 cm a druga je 1.32.
> Suze, sreća, smjeh, nevjerica...sve mi se izmješalo u sekundi.
> 
> Želim vam svima ovakav mix osjećaja...zbilja je neprocjenjivo.
> ...


prekrasna vijest!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

nema nam medonije! nadam se da je sve ok! 
javi se medonija  :oklagija:

----------


## smarija

deniii  cestitam beta je supeeeeeer  :Klap:

----------


## smarija

bab cestitam ti ovo je zaista divno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ako mozes samo da mi odgovoris jel' u pitanju fet zaledjenih embrija ili si postupak radila ponovo

----------


## hope31

Bab draga prekrasne vijesti,uzivaj sa svojim mrvicama i zelim ti mirnu trudnocu do kraja :Smile: 
denii prekrasna beta sto reci i ti uzivaj draga :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Čestitam curama na sretnim vijestima!

Ja samo zelim usput javiti svoju ß 2,9 (14dnt).U 03/2013 idemo dalje i ne predajemo se!

Također želim svima sretne i blagoslovljene blagdane! Uživajte s vašim najdražima!!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Vita22, žao mi je  :Love: 
Deniii, evo i ovdje za betu  :Very Happy: 
Bab, to su predivne vijesti, uzivaj !  :Smile: 

Svima šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

bab, presretnaaaaa sam zbog vas, :Very Happy: 
deni, jojjjjj, divne vijestiiiii :Very Happy: 

bananka, žao mi je  :Love:  malo se odmori i u nove pobjede u novoj godini...

----------


## hope31

bananka zao mi je draga :Sad:

----------


## M@tt

> curke moje bok...nije me bilo neko vrijeme...malo sam odmarala svoje tanke živce od svega.
> Nisam stigla iščitati šta se sve događalo pa ću zato poslati kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve trudnice i betočekalice i posebne zagrljaje za sve tužnice. Ne dajte se cure...doći će i vaša sreća na vrata.
> 
> A ja sam danas bila na uzv-u i dočekao me totalni šok...
> Imamo 2 najljepša kuckajuća srca... Ne vjerujem još uvijek...da ih nisam vidjela na ekranu ne bi vjerovala da su to moje mrvice.
> Danas sam 8+1 i jedna srećica je velika 1.42 cm a druga je 1.32.
> Suze, sreća, smjeh, nevjerica...sve mi se izmješalo u sekundi.
> 
> Želim vam svima ovakav mix osjećaja...zbilja je neprocjenjivo.
> ...


Morao sam se javiti, Bab draga čestitam ti od srcaaaaaaaaaa!! Zaslužila si tu sreću. Uživaj sada samo...  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

bananka, zao mi je  :Sad:  
i ja odbrojavam, necu cekati ponedjeljak, idem sutra vadit betu, 15 dnt se već mora vidit, jel tako?

----------


## J&D

Curke svim novim plusekima i srcekima velike cestitke, 

Evo mi danas sa kombiniranog.... Nije moglo bolje proci, bebica je savrsena, vidjeli smo lice , kicmu , mjehur, zeludac.... Sve rukice , nogice, i doktor nas je jedva poslikao jer je toliko hopsala kao na trampolinu!! Nuhalni nam je 0,6 mm i super napredujemo!  I samo da kazem koja god se dvoumi gdje na uzv, toplo preporucujem dr. Kosa. Posvetio nam vise od 40 min za pregled... Uveo je i tatu, izrazito je strucan! Oprema za 10. Radili smo i vaginalni i preko trbuha... U boji i crno bijeli, ma cudo! Jedino sto je meni falilo je dosta srdacnosti na koju smo navikli kod dr. Lucingera, odnos je dosta hladan! Ali nimalo ne umanjuje strucnost i susretljivost!

----------


## Mali Mimi

J&D baš mi je drago za vas, pusti to što je dr. manje topao, meni je bitno upravo to što si istakla kod dr. stručnost da imam osjećaj da zna šta radi a sve ostalo mi pada u drugi plan

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab predivne vijesti pa kako ste tek sad vidjeli jel nisi imala prije UZV?

----------


## mostarka86

J&D,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za živahnu bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

> J&D baš mi je drago za vas, pusti to što je dr. manje topao, meni je bitno upravo to što si istakla kod dr. stručnost da imam osjećaj da zna šta radi a sve ostalo mi pada u drugi plan


Je,je i ja sam realno tog misljena, a i cim Ga je dr.L preporucio znala sam da je to to, i sada u 16 tjednu idemo opet kod njega! Samo mi je bilo drugacije, ono navika, osmjeh od uha do uha, zna kako se zoves, pa de podraga poslje pregleda i tako te sitnice zbog kojih se osjecas ugodno! Ali kazem, stvarno sve pohvale za dr Kosa preodusevljeni smo!  :Smile: )))

----------


## Bananka

> bananka, zao mi je  
> i ja odbrojavam, necu cekati ponedjeljak, idem sutra vadit betu, 15 dnt se već mora vidit, jel tako?


Danas je jedna cura vadila samnom betu koja je imala transfer u subotu 8.12., dakle njoj je danas 13dnt i imala je hvala bogu odlicnu betu!
Tebi zelim sve najbolje i super betu!! Drzim  :fige: 

Javi mi se. broj mog mob. ti saljem u pp.

----------


## s_iva

Bab, cestitam!
Denii, prekrasna beta!

----------


## s_iva

Bananka, zao mi je, evo ~~~~~~~~~~ za slijedeci postupak

----------


## Sonja29

bab sve znaš :Zaljubljen: 
deniii čestitam!
bananka drži se :Love: 
J&D bravo za bebicu!
s_iva kako si nam ti?
gdje nam je Elena?

----------


## željkica

Evo da se i tu izjadam  :Crying or Very sad: 
Od mog postupka u prvi mjesec ništa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!danas sam išla do dr da se sve dogovorimo kad eto problema ,ja vješticu trebam dobit 3-4.1. a kako dolaze praznici ja sam se htjela osigurat da imam sve doma u slučaju da dođe prije,međutim zamislite ovo ja sad nemogu uć u postupak jer oni nisu naručili lijekove odnosno stižu im tek 7.1.!!!!!ostala sam u čudu sa suzama u očima jer prošli mj su mi rekli da nemogu uć u postupak jer mi menga dolazi iz 15 ( ovaj mj je uranila )! tužna sam ljuta..........razočarana došlo mi je da dr i sestru

----------


## željkica

......... :Storma s bičem: 

deni čestitam i ti!
bananka žao mi je!

----------


## hope31

anabanana~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu

----------


## J&D

Vrci javiiiii se???? Kako je bilo

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo da se i tu izjadam 
> Od mog postupka u prvi mjesec ništa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!danas sam išla do dr da se sve dogovorimo kad eto problema ,ja vješticu trebam dobit 3-4.1. a kako dolaze praznici ja sam se htjela osigurat da imam sve doma u slučaju da dođe prije,međutim zamislite ovo ja sad nemogu uć u postupak jer oni nisu naručili lijekove odnosno stižu im tek 7.1.!!!!!ostala sam u čudu sa suzama u očima jer prošli mj su mi rekli da nemogu uć u postupak jer mi menga dolazi iz 15 ( ovaj mj je uranila )! tužna sam ljuta..........razočarana došlo mi je da dr i sestru


 :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

medonija još uvijek te čekam... :Cekam:

----------


## ivica_k

bab, jako lijepo! ~~~~~ za mirnu trudnocu!
anabanana, ~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## vita22

Ajme Bab uljepšala si mi dan s  tavom lijepom vijestiiiiii :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

Bab od srca cestitam na tom lijepom iznenadenju. Neka i do kraja sve bude tako lijepo

----------


## Bab

ajme cure...divne ste!!!
Puno vam hvala na lijepim riječima i željama...

Vita...užasno mi je žao što si ovo morala proživjeti...nažalost znam kako se sad osjećaš...ali neka ti moja priča bude poticaj da i dalje budeš uporna i jaka...
Ima puno cura ovdje,nažalost,sa ovakvim pričama...i hvala Bogu pa ih većina ima sretan kraj.

Deniii...bravo draga na prekrasnoj beti...mirišiš mi i ti na dupliće...koji ti je to dnt?

Sanda...bravo za mrvicu,a sad željno iščekujemo srčeko idući put.

Još jednom hvala svima i sad polako dan po dan do kraja...

----------


## Shanti

*Bab*  :Heart:  i *Mare41*  :Heart: , drage moje duple trudnice!!! Presretna sam zbog vas!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Vi ste si skroz tu negdje, razlika je nekih tjedan-dva, zar ne? Mare, računam da si ti sad negdje na okrugloj brojci, ako dobro računam, čestitam ti navršeni 10. tjedan!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

shanti, draga moja, hvala, ljubim vas sve! je, bab i ja smo na dva tjedna razllike.

----------


## amyx

*Bab* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  dobro došla u klub ...sjeti se sad mog posta kad sam te pitala jesi sigurna da je 13-ti dnt beta 905 premala za blizance  :Grin: 

Jooooj baš mi je drago, uživaj sad

----------


## vatra86

> bab, jako lijepo! ~~~~~ za mirnu trudnocu!
> anabanana, ~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!


 X
*bananka* fuuul mi je zao... ~~~~~~~ da slijedeci bude uspjesan... e vidis ja se toga bojim, neuspjeha... 
ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesne transfere, visoke bete, mirne trudnoce!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bananka

> *bananka* fuuul mi je zao... ~~~~~~~ da slijedeci bude uspjesan... e vidis ja se toga bojim, neuspjeha... 
> *ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesne transfere, visoke bete, mirne trudnoce!!!!*


X
*vatra86*, ne boji se! Bez neuspjeha nebi mogli cijeni uspjeh!!

----------


## anabanana

moja beta, 15 dan po transferu 942,4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! svaka čast VV!

----------


## Inesz

brvao anabanana!!!

----------


## Bab

anabanana...bravo...prekrasna brojka...nije mogla doći u ljepše vrijeme!!!

Amyx...je, imala si pravo...ali meni je moja priča i dalje totalno čudna jer je na dva uzv-a do sada ta gv bila prazna. Vidla i ja na ekranu crni prazni krug. Zato me totalno šokiralo i iznenadilo kad sam ih jučer vidjela kako kuckaju...
Još mi nije došla ta info do malog mozga...

I zaboravila sam jučer odgovoriti smariji...bili smo u novom postupku...nije se radilo o fet-u. Iz tog zadnjeg i dobitnog postupka imamo smrznute 1 blastice.

Shanti draga, šaljem veliki ljubac cijeloj tvojoj obitelji...i dvonožnima i četveronožnima.

----------


## J&D

Anabanana :Very Happy:  

Bab vjerujem da jos ne vjerujes ali meni je na prvom ultrazvuku dr rekao vidimo se za 7 dana mozda se pojavi i druga bebica, i na tom drugom ultrazvuku ju je bas trazio  :Smile:  tako da se to mozda cesce dogada! 
U svakom slucaju  :Very Happy:  za dva srceka

----------


## vatra86

*anabanana*  :Very Happy:  za betu! zelim ti mirnu trudnocu..

----------


## Mury

Anabanana  :Very Happy:

----------


## anabanana

hvala cure, jos sam u soku, 1 stanica izvadjena !!!!!!!!!

----------


## hope31

anabanana cestitam draga od srca :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

ipak je stvar u apartmanu znači  :Laughing:

----------


## hope31

> ipak je stvar u apartmanu znači


rekla sam ti ja hehehe ima nesto tamo i meni je samo 1 izvadjena

----------


## ivica_k

anabanana, cestitam! curka ce biti presretna  :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Anabanana, beta ti je mrak! Cestitam!

----------


## sanda1977

> moja beta, 15 dan po transferu 942,4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! svaka čast VV!


odlično  :Very Happy: 
ajme koja beta....i svaka čast VV! :Klap: 
ŽIVIO VV!

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala cure, jos sam u soku, 1 stanica izvadjena !!!!!!!!!


miriši mi na dupliće....baš sam sretna zbog tebe....
MEDONIJA javi se....

----------


## smarija

anabana cestitam  :Very Happy: ,jedna ali zlata vrijedna 
Bab hvala na odgovoru

----------


## amyx

> Amyx...je, imala si pravo...ali meni je moja priča i dalje totalno čudna jer je na dva uzv-a do sada ta gv bila prazna. Vidla i ja na ekranu crni prazni krug. Zato me totalno šokiralo i iznenadilo kad sam ih jučer vidjela kako kuckaju...
> Još mi nije došla ta info do malog mozga...


Ja sam sa 4 i pol tjedna otprilike prokrvarila i naravno odmah jurila na UZ, dr je vidio 2 GV, s tim da mi je napomenuo da je jedna super, a za drugu da se ne nadam, da ne vidi ništa u njoj ... sa 6+5 imali smo 2 kuckajuća srca koja sad lupaju ko luda i čekaju skori izlazak  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## frka

ne stignem sve čitati pa  :Very Happy:  za sve trudnice, duple trudnice, sva srčeka i prekrane bete! uživajte!

i još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za našu strategiju i bebice! držite se!

----------


## Inesz

*strategija*
drži se i sretno tvojim srčekima :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

anabanana  :Very Happy: čestitam na beti. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepo duplanje

----------


## anabanana

Hvala svima na čestitkama, vadim u ponedjeljak opet betu, pa ćemo vidit.  ne zelim se radovat prerano, ali najradije bih sa balkona vrisnula TRUDNA SAM !!!!

----------


## medonija

pozdrav svim curkama!!!! 
laptop je bio par dana na servisu pa uopće nisam u toku, ali je stigao danas na vrijeme da vam se javim: 
jučer smo na uzv vidjeli 2 prekrasna "punoglavca" i 2 srčeka koji lupaju ko ludi!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
svaki je velik 1,7mm i šta da vam kažem -presretni smo! bolji poklon pod bor nisam mogla ni sanjat!  naravno samo se cerimo obadvoje cijelo vrijeme....,ne možemo baš još vjerovat!
Alebić je isto bio sretan ko malo dijete, rekao je da imamo odličan "score" da od samo 5 stanica budu 2 odlična ploda i da je sve tako dobro "školski" da on kao liječnik može samo poželjeti da sve izgleda tako kako izgleda!  :Klap: 

idem sad malo bacit oko na zadnjih par dana da vidim šta ima s vama ovdje, a u međuvremenu šaljem svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba svim čekalicama i puno  :Love:  svim tužnicama i šaljem vam poveći oblak trudničke prašine!

----------


## venddy

medonija :Klap:  :Klap:  dva puta za dva mala :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## smarija

medonija cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

medonija, anabanana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

strategija, drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## medonija

hvala vam!
sad vidim ima krasnih vijesti zadnjih dana!!!!

*Sanda*   valjda me nećeš opet oklagijom, nisam se mogla javit, nadam se da ćeš vidjet srčeko sljedeći put na uzv! i vidiš da je sve ok,je sam ti rekla  :Wink: 
*Bab*  bravo za dupliće  :Very Happy: vidim ima nas sve više, mogle bi osnovat neki klub!
*Deni i Anabanana* čestitam za prekrasne bete,  :fige:  za lijepo duplanje 
*Vita* žao mi je... :Crying or Very sad: ...grlim jako, nadam se da si dobro
*Bananka* žao mi je za neuspjeh, vjerujem da je 2013 tvoja najsretnija godina
*J&D* bravo za živahnu i zdravu bebicu!  :Klap: 

ako mi je što promaknulo i ako sam nekog zaboravila, šaljem puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i trudničke prašine i želim vam svima najsretniju i plodnu 2013!!!!!

----------


## mare41

medonija, duple cestitke!
anab.. cestitam!
mostarka, navijam!

----------


## hope31

medonija cestitam na dva mala srceka,prekrasno uzivaj sad :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Cestitke svima na lijepim vijestima!!!!

Strategija, draga, drzi se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala vam!
> sad vidim ima krasnih vijesti zadnjih dana!!!!
> 
> *Sanda*   valjda me nećeš opet oklagijom, nisam se mogla javit, nadam se da ćeš vidjet srčeko sljedeći put na uzv! i vidiš da je sve ok,je sam ti rekla 
> *Bab*  bravo za dupliće vidim ima nas sve više, mogle bi osnovat neki klub!
> *Deni i Anabanana* čestitam za prekrasne bete,  za lijepo duplanje 
> *Vita* žao mi je......grlim jako, nadam se da si dobro
> *Bananka* žao mi je za neuspjeh, vjerujem da je 2013 tvoja najsretnija godina
> *J&D* bravo za živahnu i zdravu bebicu! 
> ...


ajde dobro ovaj puta si s izvukla... :Laughing: 
drago mi je za dva srčeka! kod mene je jako rano još bilo...ali se nadam da će se vidjeti sljedeći puta....
koliko tjedana si sada?

----------


## J&D

Medonija  :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

> ajde dobro ovaj puta si s izvukla...
> drago mi je za dva srčeka! kod mene je jako rano još bilo...ali se nadam da će se vidjeti sljedeći puta....
> koliko tjedana si sada?


jučer na dan uzv je 5 tt+4 dana, u ponedjeljak je ravno 6 tt  :Wink: 
Dr A je rekao da nije baš očekivao, da je ovo jako rano da se vidi srčeko i to čak obadva, i da mu je to znak da je sve super idealno.
a šta da vam kažem, mi smo već sad jako ponosni roditelji dvoje tako napredne djece  :Grin:

----------


## medonija

sanda sad baš gledam tvoje brojke, ti si imala transfer 2 dana nakon mene i uzv dan ranije, stvarno je rano... kad ideš opet na uzv? sigurna sam da bi se već idući tjedan vidjelo

----------


## sanda1977

> jučer na dan uzv je 5 tt+4 dana, u ponedjeljak je ravno 6 tt 
> Dr A je rekao da nije baš očekivao, da je ovo jako rano da se vidi srčeko i to čak obadva, i da mu je to znak da je sve super idealno.
> a šta da vam kažem, mi smo već sad jako ponosni roditelji dvoje tako napredne djece


pa zato pitam....jer se već vidi....

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda sad baš gledam tvoje brojke, ti si imala transfer 2 dana nakon mene i uzv dan ranije, stvarno je rano... kad ideš opet na uzv? sigurna sam da bi se već idući tjedan vidjelo


idem u zagreb 8.1. a kod svoje 24.1.
ma rano je da.....

----------


## sanda1977

može pitanje...netko da mi to pojasni.....po zadnjoj mengi sam u 5tt i 1 dan,a po kalkulatoru na dan punkcije mi ispada 5tt i 5 dana...(zadnja m bila 16.11.,a punkcija 26.11.)

----------


## Bananka

> moja beta, 15 dan po transferu 942,4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!! svaka čast VV!


Draga *anabanana*, čestitam od  :Heart: , jako mi je drago !

----------


## Bananka

> sad vidim ima krasnih vijesti zadnjih dana!!!!
> 
> *Sanda*   valjda me nećeš opet oklagijom, nisam se mogla javit, nadam se da ćeš vidjet srčeko sljedeći put na uzv! i vidiš da je sve ok,je sam ti rekla 
> *Bab*  bravo za dupliće vidim ima nas sve više, mogle bi osnovat neki klub!
> *Deni i Anabanana* čestitam za prekrasne bete,  za lijepo duplanje 
> *Vita* žao mi je......grlim jako, nadam se da si dobro
> *J&D* bravo za živahnu i zdravu bebicu! 
> ako mi je što promaknulo i ako sam nekog zaboravila, šaljem puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !!!


potpisujem

----------


## frka

> može pitanje...netko da mi to pojasni.....po zadnjoj mengi sam u 5tt i 1 dan,a po kalkulatoru na dan punkcije mi ispada 5tt i 5 dana...(zadnja m bila 16.11.,a punkcija 26.11.)


ispravno računanje je prema punkciji, ne zadnjoj menstruaciji. ginekolozi računaju prema zadnjoj menstruaciji jer se kod spontanih trudnoća u principu ne zna točan dan oplodnje pa se drže toga da ciklus traje 28 dana i oplodnja je 14. dan. ali ti sa sigurnošću znaš kad je bila oplodnja i početak trudnoće računaš 14 dana prije nje - kao da je tada bio prvi dan menstruacije.

----------


## venddy

sanda meni moj mpo-vac kod kojeg sam bila na postupku sada vodi i trudnoću, a vodi mi je po punkciji (+14 dana naravno) a ne po m.

----------


## Snekica

Bab, draga, suze sretnice su krenule teči čitajući tvoj post! Neka ti trudnoća bude mirna, vesela i uredna! Toliko ti toga želim napisati, ali zauzela bi cijeli forum pa ću morati na mob. Joj, kako sam sretna zbog tebe!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
medonija, anabanana i sve sretnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za najbezbrižniji nastavak T

----------


## sanda1977

Onda sam po punkciji 5t +5? Ma pogubila sam se..

----------


## sanda1977

Onda medonija je vise dana trudna. Njoj je dr.A.racunao po zadnjoj m. Tako mi je rekla.

----------


## venddy

sanda ništa se ti ne brini, sve je to kako treba biti, upravo zbog ovakvih strahova većina dr-a ni ne naručuje na uzv tako rano, tek oko 2-2,5  tjedna nakon bete. Većinom se otkucaji zabilježe u 7 tjednu (može malo ranije al može i malo kasnije). Samo se pokušaj opustit

----------


## sanda1977

Ma ne krivo smo se razumjele. Ne brinem ja zbog srceka i znam da je rann,niti usporedjujen medonijinu t s mojom. Zanima me tocan tjedan i dan,eto. Da znam reci napisati...tocan t i dan. Kazem da dr A racuna po zm....dakle ne po punkciji...ali i meni je realnije po punkciji kad vec znam dan oplodnje

----------


## sanda1977

Ma opustena sam...samo sam postavíla pitanje....sto ne znací da smó odmah zabrinuti!  :Smile:

----------


## anabanana

a to onda valjda zavisi od doktora. koliko ja znam, trudnoća se vodi od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije isključivo. Zato je i termin plus-minus 14 dana. A i punkcija je uvijek otprilike u vrijeme ovulacije. pitala sam to davno vise doktora jer sam i ja prije bila u dilemi, i svi su rekli od 1. dana zadnje menstruacije.

----------


## BigBlue

> a to onda valjda zavisi od doktora. koliko ja znam, trudnoća se vodi od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije isključivo. Zato je i termin plus-minus 14 dana. A i punkcija je uvijek otprilike u vrijeme ovulacije. pitala sam to davno vise doktora jer sam i ja prije bila u dilemi, i svi su rekli od 1. dana zadnje menstruacije.


Moj doktor mi vodi trudnoću od punkcije minus 14 dana, a u bolnici sam jednostavno dala taj datum kao dan ZM (inače bi bilo deset dana ranije jer sam imala dugu stimulaciju). Čemu se zezati sa ZM kad u minutu znamo oplodnju.

Vidim da se zadnjih dana svašta izdogađalo;  :Love:  tužnicama,  :Very Happy:  za naše friške trudnice i velika (i dupla) srčeka na UZV i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama!

Vita draga, neizmjerno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:  Teško je i kad curke imaju negativne bete, ali srce mi puca svaki puta kad moram "skinuti" našu trudnicu s liste. Oporavi se i probaj se bar malo opustiti ovih dana u krugu obitelji. Stavljam te u 5. mjesec, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je dobitni i grlim  :Heart: 

Kuham coffee, pa se ponudite, a i postam novu listu s nadom da će nam se javiti još koja pozitivna betočekalica do Božića!
 :Kiss:  svima

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (11)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
MalaMaja, Vg, IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (6)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)  - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF- GEMINI
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF – GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (17) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Evelyn73, SD, IVF/ICSI
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
La-tica, Vg, 1.IVF
Mare41, PFC Prag – GEMINI
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Milasova8 , Petrova, 1.ICSI
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET) – GEMINI
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni) – TRIGEMINI
Phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
pipi73, Pronatal Prag, FET, (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, sekundarni  IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

STUDENI (16) 
anakob, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Bab, Petrova, IVF (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI) - GEMINI
Berishka, CITO, 1. IVF
Cassie, Pronatal Prag, IVF
Heli , PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
Kyra Ars, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1XIVF/ICSI)
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
medonija, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI – GEMINI
MeriLu, CITO, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)
Pčelica2009, Mb (nakon 8 pokušaja)
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1x IVF)
Rose, PFC, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 7xAIH, 12xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

PROSINAC (4) 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
20.12. mayica01, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
21.12. tonka10, Vg, IVF( nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu)
21.12. lana2401, MB, 1. IVF 
24.12. Elena 85, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
25.12. PetraP, Cito, IVF (nakon 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF)
27.12. dreamgirl, Betaplus, IVF (nakon 4xIVF, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
28.12. Darkica, IVF Centar, IVF – polustimulirani
28.12. mostarka86, Medico-s Banja Luka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF)
2.1. barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)
2.1. kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
4.1. TinaB, VV, 1. AIH
pilek, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)


Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
kleopatra, SD, IVF
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH; TinaB, VV, 1. AIH (nakon spontane trudnoće); Vrci,  IVF Centar, FET (nakon 2xIVF); 


 ON-GO  12. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Črkica, Petrova, IVF;
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF);
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF/ICSI); 
 xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

01/2013: Anemona (VV); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) ; jejja, Ri, 1. IVF ; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI); bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID; ivka13, Vg, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF; sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)

02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI , 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH) ; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Strašna , VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF)
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF; libcaa; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF)
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, corinaII, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena , Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mravak, mrvica7, Muma, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, Piki, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vatra86, vesnare, vikica, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## sanda1977

> a to onda valjda zavisi od doktora. koliko ja znam, trudnoća se vodi od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije isključivo. Zato je i termin plus-minus 14 dana. A i punkcija je uvijek otprilike u vrijeme ovulacije. pitala sam to davno vise doktora jer sam i ja prije bila u dilemi, i svi su rekli od 1. dana zadnje menstruacije.


ma bitno je da bude sve u redu....jutro svima...evo pridružujem se kavici...
BB  :Very Happy:  za listu!

----------


## medonija

jutro! evo i mene na kavi!
baš sad razmišljam ovo o vim računanjima dana.....a valjda ovisi..meni je od zm jer je punkcija bila 13d pa je to tu-negdje...a ako netko ima dugi protokol i punkciju puno kasnije, onda valjda računaju punkcija -14d, jer je točnije...ne znam...

----------


## sanda1977

> jutro! evo i mene na kavi!
> baš sad razmišljam ovo o vim računanjima dana.....a valjda ovisi..meni je od zm jer je punkcija bila 13d pa je to tu-negdje...a ako netko ima dugi protokol i punkciju puno kasnije, onda valjda računaju punkcija -14d, jer je točnije...ne znam...


meni je punkcija bila 11 dc...dakle ranije....pa voljela bi znati toćno koliko je tt i dana...ako netko ima volje neka mi izračuna....

----------


## frka

sanda, danas si 5+6 tt - to je prema punkciji i to je ispravo računanje jer znamo kad je bila oplodnja. dr A. kao i većina ginekologa računa od ZM, što nema smisla i nije mi jasno zašto bar MPO-ovci ne računaju po punkciji. ja bih kao i BB u bolnici rekla da mi je ZM bila 14 dana prije punkcije - kod poroda tih par dana itekako mogu značiti (da se ne inducira porod prerano i tome slično).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!

i još malo  :Very Happy:  za ove krasne bete i srčeka!

Bab - prekrašno iznenađenje!!!  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> sanda, danas si 5+6 tt - to je prema punkciji i to je ispravo računanje jer znamo kad je bila oplodnja. dr A. kao i većina ginekologa računa od ZM, što nema smisla i *nije mi jasno zašto bar MPO-ovci ne računaju po punkciji*. ja bih kao i BB u bolnici rekla da mi je ZM bila 14 dana prije punkcije - kod poroda tih par dana itekako mogu značiti (da se ne inducira porod prerano i tome slično).
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!
> 
> i još malo  za ove krasne bete i srčeka!
> 
> Bab - prekrašno iznenađenje!!!


Veliki X na boldano! Ja sam zatrudnila u ciklusu tempiranih odnosa sa folikulometrijama i stopericom. Ovulacija je bila 20. dc i mpo dr kod kojeg vodim trudnocu je korigirao datum zm za +6 dana i po tome racuna trudnocu! 

*Bab* ovo ja zovem Christmas miracle  :Very Happy: 

Cestitke novim trudnicicama, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ betocekalicama,  :Love:  tuznicama i da sto krace budu tuznice

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, danas si 5+6 tt - to je prema punkciji i to je ispravo računanje jer znamo kad je bila oplodnja. dr A. kao i većina ginekologa računa od ZM, što nema smisla i nije mi jasno zašto bar MPO-ovci ne računaju po punkciji. ja bih kao i BB u bolnici rekla da mi je ZM bila 14 dana prije punkcije - kod poroda tih par dana itekako mogu značiti (da se ne inducira porod prerano i tome slično).
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!
> 
> i još malo  za ove krasne bete i srčeka!
> 
> Bab - prekrašno iznenađenje!!!


ja se u potpunosti slažem s tobom! po mome je to ispravnije nego po zm....
hvala

----------


## deniii

*Bab* prekrasne vijesti,,,,mogu mislit s kojim si smiješkom izišla od doktora hihi :Laughing: 

anabanana čestitiam na prekrasnoj beti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Argente

strategija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
deniii, anabanana, čestitam!  :Very Happy: 
medonija, J&D, sretno do kraja
bananka  :Sad: 
Bab, divno iznenađenje! Izgleda da u posljednje vrijeme maratonke bivaju nagrađene duplom srećom  :Smile: 
kad smo kod maratonki, posebne vibre za gigin transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anabanana

> *Bab* prekrasne vijesti,,,,mogu mislit s kojim si smiješkom izišla od doktora hihi
> 
> anabanana čestitiam na prekrasnoj beti


Hvala i takodjer, za duplanje !!

----------


## Moe

> PROSINAC (4) 
> anabanana, VV, IVF
> Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
> deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
> nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF
> 
> 
> Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
> 20.12. mayica01, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
> ...


Čestitam novim trudnicama, neka sve nadalje bude u najboljem redu!
Betočekalicama želim čarobne brojke na nalazu, *posebne vibre šaljem Eleni 85 za sutra*!

----------


## mostarka86

žene moje...nisam ni došla na listu, mislim da idem sa nje...prokrvarila sam jučer...10 dnt. zm  mi je bila 30.tako da je baš uranilo. sutra, 12 dnt ću izvaditi betu, čisto da sam sigurna. pijem utriće i dalje. ne curim jako, ali je prava krv, a osim toga izlaze mi i neki ugrušci (izvinjavam se ako vas gadim)...javim sutra šta kaže beta, ali sam ja ovaj postupak već oplakala...
elena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba vibram...

----------


## Snekica

mostarka žao mi je! Grlim! Btw ugrušaka, ja sam imala prva 2 dana toliko tog 'smeća' da sam imala feeling da su mi i maternica i jajnici izašli van (grumeni kao trećina šake). Nakon toga (.)(.) splasnule i još malo krvarila (M) i 4.dc skoro ničeg. Kaže MM da nije ni čudo od toliko lijekova  :Nope:   I, da, isto sam procurila 10dnt...

----------


## mostarka86

> mostarka žao mi je! Grlim! Btw ugrušaka, ja sam imala prva 2 dana toliko tog 'smeća' da sam imala feeling da su mi i maternica i jajnici izašli van (grumeni kao trećina šake). Nakon toga (.)(.) splasnule i još malo krvarila (M) i 4.dc skoro ničeg. Kaže MM da nije ni čudo od toliko lijekova   I, da, isto sam procurila 10dnt...


nekako sa svakim novim postupkom, manje se nerviram oko neg.rezultata, valjda nekako oguglaš...ne skroz, ali je manje teško nego prvi put. iako sam i imala osjećaj da nema ništa, od početka...ali svakako moram vaditi betu, jel tako?
planiram novi postupak nekada u maju, pa ćemo vidjeti, možda upadne neki prirodnjak u međuvremenu.
snekice, ti i ja nekako skoro uvijek skupa u postupcima, ili barem ublizu, vibram do neba za novi postupak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

mostarka, cekamo betu! htjela bi napomenut za sve-opisi krvarenja ne gade, ako vam je vazan opis-tu smo, neko ce ponudit slicno iskustvo
i ja saljem gigi hrpu vibrica!

----------


## hope31

mostarka86~~~~~~~~ da te beta ipak iznenadi draga

----------


## sanda1977

> mostarka86~~~~~~~~ da te beta ipak iznenadi draga


i ja ti to želim  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

hvala Vam drage moje...sutra ćemo znati...sa Božijom pomoći!

----------


## LEA.st

Mene posebno oduševljavaju ove bete od *1 JS,* u zadnje vrime... Znači, ipak je moguće. *Sanda1977, hope31, anabanana, Evelyn73*, ne znam jesam koju zaboravila, čestitam svima i sretno do kraja!   :Heart:  
A tek ove blizanačke trudnoće..........  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanda1977

> Mene posebno oduševljavaju ove bete od *1 JS,* u zadnje vrime... Znači, ipak je moguće. *Sanda1977, hope31, anabanana, Evelyn73*, ne znam jesam koju zaboravila, čestitam svima i sretno do kraja!   
> A tek ove blizanačke trudnoće..........


i ti ćeš s nama još malo  :Love:

----------


## Mury

*mostaraka*  :Love: , ali šaljem ipak~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta ugodno iznenadi!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Mene posebno oduševljavaju ove bete od *1 JS,* u zadnje vrime... Znači, ipak je moguće.


moguće je, moguće  :Smile: 
moj sin, sada 9-mjesečna beba, od 1 jajne stanice-1 embrij, 6-stanični 3. dan...
sve je moguće  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Cestitm novim trudnicma!!!
Mostarka~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

A kod mene opet krvarenje,evo u roku od sat vremena ulozak skoro natopljen...lezim i razmisljam sta cu..
Koms

----------


## hope31

> Cestitm novim trudnicma!!!
> Mostarka~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> 
> A kod mene opet krvarenje,evo u roku od sat vremena ulozak skoro natopljen...lezim i razmisljam sta cu..
> Koms


draga idi doktoru odmah nemoj cekat~~~~~da sve bude u najboljem redu

----------


## sanda1977

> Cestitm novim trudnicma!!!
> Mostarka~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> 
> A kod mene opet krvarenje,evo u roku od sat vremena ulozak skoro natopljen...lezim i razmisljam sta cu..
> Koms


a joj žao mi je....idi draga doktoru...a šta ćeš drugo.... :Love:

----------


## vita22

*Big Blue* hvala puno :Heart:  *  Milasova8* drži se draga znam kako je to ali ne mora biti najgore  :Love: 
Svim čekalicama svega želim svu sreću............pogotovo ovom nizu *twins mamica*..............

----------


## mare41

draga moja milasova, najbolje odmah natrag, javi nam se!

----------


## anabanana

Lea st, trk nazad u onaj apartman, i hope 31 mi je dala taj broj kao i ti...i ona je sa 1 stanicom, i ja. Sad si ti na redu!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anabanana

A mene sad frka da beta 942 nije prevelika za 15 dnt 2 dan.negdje sam vidjela da ni velike bete nisu dobre, samo ne znam zasto? moje su bete u 1.trudnoći bila 182, a drugoj 56???? Ova mi se brojka čini oooooogrmona!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Anabanana* ne bih rekla da je beta od 942 za 17 dpo ooogromna. Moja je bila 19 dpo 2900 i sve 5! To samo znaci da se mrva dobro primila  :Smile: 
*Milasova* cure su ti sve rekle, nazad dr, znam da ti se ne ide, ali za sigurnost vase bebice sve ces ti to istrpiti.  :Kiss:  i drzi se!

----------


## PetraP

Evo i mene jučer ujutro 11dnt test pozitivan a navečer poplava katastrofa. Mirujem ali ništa od ovoga. Test je jutros bio još jače boje ali krvarenje ide .
Više sreće drugi put.

----------


## hope31

> A mene sad frka da beta 942 nije 
> prevelika za 15 dnt 2 dan.negdje sam vidjela da ni velike bete nisu dobre, samo ne znam zasto? moje su bete u 1.trudnoći bila 182, a drugoj 56???? Ova mi se brojka čini oooooogrmona!


nemas brige to se mrvica dobro primila moja beta 18 dpt bila 2970

----------


## mare41

petra, izvadi sutra betu, a do tad pij utrice

----------


## hope31

> Evo i mene jučer ujutro 11dnt test pozitivan a navečer poplava katastrofa. Mirujem 
> ali ništa od ovoga. Test je jutros bio još jače boje ali krvarenje ide .
> Više sreće drugi put.


nadam se da ce krvarenje sto prije stati,a da sutra vadis betu?

----------


## Mury

Milasova~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude ok i da se beba cvrsto drzi!
Petra,mozda je hematom,samo miruj i sutra po ljepu betu.

----------


## BigBlue

Milasova ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok i javi nam se iz bolnice (vjerujem da si već tamo).

Petra, nastaviti piti utriće, nazovi sutra doktora i probaj negdje izvaditi ß (znam da nije lako tamo naći labos na Badnjak, ali...). Cure su ti dobro rekle, može biti hematom, ili, ili....

E sad vidim da ti je mare već sve napisala, kasnim, ali svejedno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## PetraP

mirujem ali ovo izgleda kao prava menga i to s ugrušcima. izgleda da se nešto bilo primilo ali polako odlazi. nemam uputnicu za betu jer je moj gin na zimovanju

----------


## PetraP

mislite da se od hematoma može ovoliko krvariti i to s ovim komadićima?

----------


## vita22

*PetraP* sve je moguće krvarenje nije uvijek nešto loše ali treba izvaditi betu i javiti se doktoru.........najvažnije je mirovati i ne prestati s utrićima tako su meni rekli ..............sretno!!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> mirujem ali ovo izgleda kao prava menga i to s ugrušcima. izgleda da se nešto bilo primilo ali polako odlazi. nemam uputnicu za betu jer je moj gin na zimovanju


idi ženo na hitnu i kaži da si imala pozitivan test na t....neka te pregledaju.
mislim krvariš sa pozitivnim testom na t.....idi...dr

----------


## hope31

> mislite da se od hematoma može ovoliko krvariti 
> i to s ovim komadićima?


javit ce se neko sigurno ja sam imala hematom ali nisam krvarila,a jel mozes negdje privatno betu izvadit

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo i mene jučer ujutro 11dnt test pozitivan a navečer poplava katastrofa. Mirujem ali ništa od ovoga. Test je jutros bio još jače boje ali krvarenje ide .
> Više sreće drugi put.


idi na hitnu sve će ti pretrage napraviti i pregled i betu....gasi komp i na pregled!

----------


## maca papucarica

Beta se moze izvaditi i u bolnici bez uputnice, a uz placanje. Kosta cca 120 kn (u zd bolnici).

----------


## sanda1977

> Beta se moze izvaditi i u bolnici bez uputnice, a uz placanje. Kosta cca 120 kn (u zd bolnici).


ako ode na hitnu i pošalju je na ginekologiju,sve će joj napraviti...bez plačanja....iskreno ja da imam pozitivan test i da krvarim već bi odavno bila na hitnoj.....što i jesam napravila kada sam imala vm davno....mislim da je pregled stručnjaka ipak bolje nego se patiti kod kuće....

----------


## maca papucarica

> ako ode na hitnu i pošalju je na ginekologiju,sve će joj napraviti...bez plačanja....iskreno ja da imam pozitivan test i da krvarim već bi odavno bila na hitnoj.....što i jesam napravila kada sam imala vm davno....mislim da je pregled stručnjaka ipak bolje nego se patiti kod kuće....


To je stvar osobnog odabira. 
Ja sam se samo nadovezala na to da nema uputnicu za betu jer je ginekolog na go.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Petra P ja mislim kao i Vita da je najbolje da miruješ i stavlješ utrogestane i izvadiš betu čim uspiješ i zovi svog dr., na hitnoj ne znam šta bi trebali vidjeti tako rano.
Mojoj frendici koja je krvarila (ali bila je ipak malo više trudna) su rekli na hitnoj da joj ne mogu niš napraviti da spase stvar nego nek miruje, utrogestane i nek se nada najboljem i to je i napravila i uspjela iznjeti trudnoću

----------


## sanda1977

> Petra P ja mislim kao i Vita da je najbolje da miruješ i stavlješ utrogestane i izvadiš betu čim uspiješ i zovi svog dr., na hitnoj ne znam šta bi trebali vidjeti tako rano.
> Mojoj frendici koja je krvarila (ali bila je ipak malo više trudna) su rekli na hitnoj da joj ne mogu niš napraviti da spase stvar nego nek miruje, utrogestane i nek se nada najboljem i to je i napravila i uspjela iznjeti trudnoću


-------------------------- :Cool:

----------


## J&D

> mirujem ali ovo izgleda kao prava menga i to s ugrušcima. izgleda da se nešto bilo primilo ali polako odlazi. nemam uputnicu za betu jer je moj gin na zimovanju


Draga, ja sam imala hematom, nema nista sad od vozanja jer mozes samo cirkus napraviti, ja sam u 7 tt prokrvarila, pa me je dr ostavio doma dva dana bez pregleda! Pij magnezi sumeci da smanjis kontrakcije maternice, ujutro i navece pij utrogestane na prazan zeludC i nikud osim na wc!!! Javi se telefonski sutra doktoru... I miruj

----------


## J&D

Milasova na hitnu-hitno! I javljaj nam sta je

----------


## venddy

Petra evo jedne s tim iskustvom, i te kako se može jako krvariti i s ugrušcima, prošla sam to u ovoj trudnoći. U bolnici ti mogu samo izvadit betu da vide da li je trudnoća u pitanju, vidjeti se ne može ništa na uzv, prerano je. Bolje je da ležiš, ne mrdaš nikud iz kreveta nego na wc, zaboravi tuširanje i sve što zahtjeva ustajanje i stajanje na nogama. Utrogestane oralno i eventualno ako imaš još testova prati ovih dana jesu li i dalje pozitivni dok prođu praznici, a onda ako se krvarenje malo smiri odi izvadit betu. Javi se svakako sutra telefonski ginekologu (mpo-vcu ili socijalcu, kojeg možeš dobit). ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti ovo bude samo početni šok jedne mirne trudnoće

----------


## venddy

Milasova, sve su cure već rekle, ako već nisi, odmah na hitnu da provjere da je sve ok sa bebicom i mirovanje. Puno vibrica da sve bude dobro za bebicu i mamicu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

majku mu vise i ovim krvarenjima!!!!!

milasov ~~~~~~~~~~

PetraP pij utrice, mislim da je svejedno je li nataste, al nemoj ih stavljati
Inace, ja sam imala ugruske i oooobilno krvarenje puna 3 dana, pa 3 dana malo manje
kod mene ispalo sve ok, a bilo je krvarenja jos u nekoliko navrata

Mostarka, vibr da te beta iznenadi

----------


## milasova8

Evo me iz iste sobe u bolnici....
Zadrzali su me bez pogovora..bebica hvala dragom Bogu je dobro!! Molim se da sve bude ok..
Kad ce prestat ti sokovi vise?!

Hvala na savjetima :Smile:  ljubim vas

----------


## milasova8

PetraP tako je i meni bilo..hematom u pitanju..strogo miruj..sve su ti cure rekle..
Bit ce ok

----------


## beilana

Joj milasova drzim fige. Kolko se napatis da dodes do t i onda jos takvi stresovi. Koj si ti tt sad? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da te ta krvarenja prestanu muciti i da se vec lijepo smjestis u svoj topli dom i uzivas

----------


## milasova8

Beilana,ma koma sta prozivljavamo..ovo mi je bio sok veci neg prvi put..
Sad sam 10+3..
Nadam se da cu uskoro uzivati kao i ti u trudnoci :Smile:  napokon

----------


## hope31

milasova draga da sto prije prestane to krvarenje i da napokon uzivas sa svojom mrvicom~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Milasova,super za bebu i ~~~~~~~~da cim prije stane krvarenje!
Petra,i tebi ~~~~~~~za prestanak krvarenja i lijepu betu!

----------


## J&D

> majku mu vise i ovim krvarenjima!!!!!
> 
> milasov ~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> PetraP pij utrice, mislim da je svejedno je li nataste, al nemoj ih stavljati
> Inace, ja sam imala ugruske i oooobilno krvarenje puna 3 dana, pa 3 dana malo manje
> kod mene ispalo sve ok, a bilo je krvarenja jos u nekoliko navrata
> 
> Mostarka, vibr da te beta iznenadi


Pise na utricima nataste, i meni je dr striktno naglasio.... Nataste!!!

----------


## J&D

Milasova i ovdje bravo za kiflicu:... Drzimo fige da sve ovo mucenje prestane

----------


## Ginger

a ne znam...
imam dvije trudnoce s krvarenjima iza sebe, u obje sam ih pila
i nikad mi niti jedan ginic nije naglasio da mora biti na taste
bilo mi je zlo od njih i ovako, da sam morala na tase, ne znam kako bih...
uostalom, pila sam ih 3 put dnevno, toliko nataste nisam ni mogla biti...

----------


## bubekica

nisam pisala par dana pa ajmo redom....
*hope31* cestitam na pisonji!
*vita22* puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svibanj!
*Bab* prekrasna vijest! tako sam sretna zbog tebe!  :Heart: 
*denii* cestitam na predivnoj beti!
*bananka*  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~ za 3.mjesec!
*J&D* lijepe vijesti, drago mi je da si zadovoljna dr.kosom.
*željkica* zao mi je sto ces profulati jos jedan ciklus, mene isto ubija cekanje fet-a...
*anabanana, medonija* cestitam!
*strategija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*mostarka PetraP* zelim vam da vas beta iznenadi!
*milasova* totalno sam bez komentara. drz se draga ~~~~~~~~~~
svima koje vade betu iduci tjedan zelim lijepe brojcice pod borom!

----------


## Ginger

milasova, bravo za bebicu, nadam se da ces se uskoro bar malo moci opustiti
ja se nikad do kraja nisam uspjela opustiti, niti u jednoj trunoci
kako je netko vec napisao, ni kad su se rodile, tek tamo negdje iza prvog rodjendana  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Nemam pojma bitno da je sve ok proslo!! Kazem i pise tako na njima!!!

----------


## BigBlue

Kuham i poslužujem  :Coffee:  na ovo Badnje "jutro" i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ našim curkama milasovi, Petri, strategiji za dobar ishod, kao i svim našim čekalicama  :Kiss:

----------


## J&D

Cure nesto ste mi tihe jutros... Ili ste u kucanskim poslovima... Ili koristite guzvu pa ste jos u toplim kreveticima.... Nasim hrabrim curkama u bolnici~~~~~~ mislimo na vas! Drzite se. BB.... Hvala za razbuđivanje

----------


## linalena

X-ala sam onaj lijepi post gore al se nekaj desilo i neće pa neće a ja žurim na drugi kraj svijeta

Drage moje želim vam sve najbolje a posebno trudnicama u bolnicama i doma na mirovanjima, da im bude mirno ovo vrijeme

Ja se vratim sa 41-om i hrpom volje za ić dalje, velka pusa BB i Mare

----------


## J&D

Linalena od srca ti zelim sve sto si i sama zelis, a mozda promjena klime napravi jednog malog prirodnjaka  :Smile:  cuvaj se!!!!

----------


## BigBlue

Draga uživaj, čujemo se kad se vratiš (sa svim detaljima  :Grin: ) i proslavi rođendan sa stilom  :pivo: 
Sretan put, pusa!

----------


## mare41

draga lina, sretan put i uživajte! pusa

----------


## Mury

*linalena*, sretan put, dobar provod, i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednu iznenađujuću mrvicu u bušici po povratku!!!

----------


## milasova8

Linalena,sretan put!! Uzivajte i vratite se sretniji nego sto ste otisli :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Linalena sretan put i uživajte!
Milasova kako si?

----------


## hope31

linalena sretan vam put i neka vam 2013 bude najljepsa godina do sada :Smile:

----------


## hope31

evo mene od sinoc dosta trbuh boli i prije me boluckao kao pms znam da je to normalno al sad me probada u intervalima nije jako ali me pocelo plasiti

----------


## milasova8

Hope,tako je i meni..imam nekakva presjecanja ne prebolna i dr.mi je rekao da je to normalno..nemoj se.plasiti..zabrinjavajuce moze biti ako je jako.ostra bol i pracena krvarenjem..

Mali Mimi,evo lezim..ok sam..stalo krvarenje,sada se.dosadujem i razmisljam o prethodnim Badnjacima i mojim nekim.ritualima..
Ali sad je ovako kako je i sva moja snaga je usmjerena na malo srce ispod mog..

Vi doma uzivajte i budite sretni :Smile:

----------


## hope31

> Hope,tako je i meni..imam nekakva 
> presjecanja ne prebolna i dr.mi je rekao da je to normalno..nemoj se.plasiti..zabrinjavajuce moze biti ako je jako.ostra bol i pracena krvarenjem..
> 
> Mali Mimi,evo lezim..ok sam..stalo krvarenje,sada se.dosadujem i razmisljam o prethodnim Badnjacima i mojim nekim.ritualima..
> Ali sad je ovako kako je i sva moja snaga je usmjerena na malo srce ispod mog..
> 
> Vi doma uzivajte i budite sretni


nadam se da ce prestat nije nesto prejako al me presijece koji put pa me poplasi,a tebi draga zelim da sto prije dodjes kuci i da nema vise tog krvarenja da se mozes opustiti malo

----------


## sanda1977

> Hope,tako je i meni..imam nekakva presjecanja ne prebolna i dr.mi je rekao da je to normalno..nemoj se.plasiti..zabrinjavajuce moze biti ako je jako.ostra bol i pracena krvarenjem..
> 
> Mali Mimi,evo lezim..ok sam..stalo krvarenje,sada se.dosadujem i razmisljam o prethodnim Badnjacima i mojim nekim.ritualima..
> Ali sad je ovako kako je i sva moja snaga je usmjerena na malo srce ispod mog..
> 
> Vi doma uzivajte i budite sretni


draga..neka što prije prođe....bit će još lijepih badnjaka i božića....maštaj kako će ti biti lijep sljedeći božić!
svima ostalima želim sve najbolje i mirne blagdane.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sanda1977

ja više ništa ne osječam....kao da i nisam trudna...ni leđa ni presjecanja ništa...mrvicu me boluckaju (.)(.).....jutros samo malo mučnina....i ne svaki dan...možda svaki drugi.....a valjda se mrvica lijepo razvija.....
Linalena  :Love: 
valjda je to normalno da ne osječam više ništa???

----------


## medonija

*PetraP*  :Love: ~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok, jesi se čula s dr-om, šta kaže?

*Milasova*, žao mi je da si nazad u bolnici  :Love:  želim ti da se čim prije sve smiri i da počneš uživat u trudnoći. Bitno da je s bebeicom sve ok, a bit  će još puno presretnih Badnjaka i Božića, kako kaže Sanda, pogotovo  idući!  :Wink: 

ja sam evo od danas nazad na poslu... baš nađem kad - na Badnjak :Rolling Eyes:  al možda i bolje... niš se ne radi, skraćeno, samo čistim mailbox  :Grin: ... bolje tako nego odmah "u 5 brzinu"...

----------


## sanda1977

> *PetraP* ~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok, jesi se čula s dr-om, šta kaže?
> 
> *Milasova*, žao mi je da si nazad u bolnici  želim ti da se čim prije sve smiri i da počneš uživat u trudnoći. Bitno da je s bebeicom sve ok, a bit  će još puno presretnih Badnjaka i Božića, kako kaže Sanda, pogotovo  idući! 
> 
> ja sam evo od danas nazad na poslu... baš nađem kad - na Badnjak al možda i bolje... niš se ne radi, skraćeno, samo čistim mailbox ... bolje tako nego odmah "u 5 brzinu"...


ja ne radim...odmah me stavila na komplikacije...ali moj posao je stresan i naporan,pa ni ne bih radila...
kako se osječaš medonija?! mislim na simptome...

----------


## medonija

ja radim u uredu, više-manje sjedim uz tu-i-tamo šetanje po uredu i zgradi što je dobro malo protegnut noge... meni je dr A rekao da obzirom da je sve i više nego ok, mogu radit ako hoću, a imam pravo i na čuvanje ako hoću... ja se osjećam super, nemam nikakve mučnine a i moja plaća je znatno veća od naknade pa si mislim radit još 3-4 mjeseca, naravno ako će i dalje biti sve ok  :Wink: 
ja od simptoma imam jedino oooogromne i bolne cice nešto češće moram piškit... al stvarno grudi su mi narasle dosta primijetno, vjerujem da mnogi po firmi misle da sam radila "plastiku" ovo kak me nije bilo jer istinu znaju samo moji tu u uredu   :Laughing:  
i dosta mi je i škembica "iskočila", onak i na tašte izgledam kao da sam se jaaaako prejela i osjećam napuhnutost, e sad je li to zato kaj ih je dvoje ili je tako položaj maternice..ne bitno...al inače se isto ne osiječam nešto previše "trudno"  :Grin:

----------


## medonija

e da i prošli tjedan mi se jaaako počelao spavat i zijevat cijele dane, ali mi je u petak preporučio pregnital i od kad pijem je bolje, ipak je to valjda dosta "injekcija" vitamina i minerala pa me digne

----------


## anabanana

moja beta druga je 2606!!!!

----------


## medonija

:Klap:  bravo za krasnu betu anabanana!  kad će uzv?

----------


## hope31

> moja beta druga je 2606!!!!


anabanana cestitam predivna beta :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> moja beta druga je 2606!!!!


odlična beta!
i ja sam naduta imam stomačinu napuhanu....i ja moram češće piškit...ali grudi mi na dodir samo bolne....
kakve su to tablete pregnital? ja pijem samo folnu i magnezij...
ne bole me leđa više dolje....možda zbog magnezija...

----------


## mostarka86

drage moje, hvala vam na vibrama, ali moja beta je 1  :Sad: 

ali barem znam na čemu sam...evo već zovem doktoricu da vidimo šta ćemo za novi postupak, ali mi se niko ne javlja. jedino se bojim vremena, to mi je najveći neprijatelj, jer moram odmori 5-6 mjeseci ako ću u novi stimulirani postupak... 
ljubim vas puno i vibram za šta god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Very Happy:

----------


## anabanana

> bravo za krasnu betu anabanana! kad će uzv?



nista ne znam. doktor ni sestre se ne javljaju na tel, valjda su radili skraceno,moja gin. isto spojila vikend i blagdane. tako da nista ne znam. zao mi je sto nisam doktoru uspjela javit, sad ga nema do 8.1. ne znam ni terapiju dal da nastavim. jel trebam poceti sa folnom? ne bi nista htjela na svoju ruku, nemam njegov mobitel.

----------


## anabanana

mostarka, jako mi je zao.

----------


## sanda1977

Anabanana nastavi sa terapijom utrici,ubaci folnu i magnezij. Kod istog smo dr-a,a za ostale lijekove ne znam. Imam ja br moba,dao mi je da mu javljam. Ako trebas javi se na pp

----------


## sanda1977

Mostarka draga zao mi je jako...mislim na tebe  :Sad:

----------


## anabanana

sanda, hvala, javila mu, sve 5!!!

----------


## hope31

mostarka zao mi je :Sad: odtuguj i hrabro dalje

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, hvala, javila mu, sve 5!!!


šta kaže dr A.?

----------


## anabanana

nastavljam sa trapijom, kod moje gin. na pregled prvi za potvrdu, a onda kad se on vrati idem njemu, skidam se sa decortina i nastavljam sa utricima. za andol ne znam sta ce bit, do daljnjega ga pijem za cirkulaciju

----------


## sanda1977

> nastavljam sa trapijom, kod moje gin. na pregled prvi za potvrdu, a onda kad se on vrati idem njemu, skidam se sa decortina i nastavljam sa utricima. za andol ne znam sta ce bit, do daljnjega ga pijem za cirkulaciju


e pa tako je i meni rekao...ja andol i decortin ni ne pijem,tako da samo utriće,folnu i magnezij.
ja idem kod njega 8.1. na uzv..pregled..

----------


## mostarka86

hvala drage moje..već oplakala, sada spremam nove postupke u glavi  :Very Happy: 
anabanana  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Mostarka žao mi je! Ipak se pratimo  :Sad: ... vidimo se u 05/13 Neznam, možda sam trebala nastaviti oralno sa utrićima do bete, ali ti ugrušci su bili prejaki da bi išta ostalo i ako se bilo  nešto primilo. Tako da prvi put nisam vadila betu. 
Mi do 5/13 odmaramo i radimo na sebi. 
Linalena sretan put!

----------


## hope31

Sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic svima,pogotovo curama u bolnici da izdrze ovo i sto prije dodju kuci

----------


## J&D

Curke blagoslovljen Bozic Vama i Vasim obiteljima, i sve najbolje... Sta Vam zelim svima??? Samo zdravlje i mirisljave smotuljke!!!!!

----------


## strategija

Svima Vam želim sretan Božić!

----------


## Muma

Sretan Božić svima!

----------


## milasova8

Sretan i Blagoslovljen Bozic svima :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sretan Božić!
Baš je neko "Božićno jutro sneno i tmurno" ...bar tu kod nas i zato poslužite se kavicom

----------


## Sonja29

MM hvala na kavici, baš paše!
anabanana čestitam!
ljube moja (mostarka) sve znaš...grlim
strategija kako si?
Snekice i ja ću vam se pridružiti u 5. mjesecu (nadam se da ne tražim previše)
Koke moje, ne trebam reći što vam od srca želim!!!!! 
veliki alt gr1

----------


## Sonja29

venndy jeli prestalo? kako si?
lina draga, sretan put, odmori se dobro a onda hrabro dalje!

----------


## strategija

Sonjice drago mi je da si opet u akciji, neka bude iz prve!!!!
Evo ja sam u iščekivanju svojih srećica da mi dođu. Kad već ne mogu biti doma uz njih napraviti ćemo Božićnu atmosferu u bolničkoj sobi. Nije bitno gdje si već s kim si :Smile:  
Kod mene nikakvih novosti što je nadam se dobro. Ne osijećam nikakve bolove, ležim i primam terapiju ali i dalje imam iscijedak. Neznam još kad će me pregledati ali svaki dan na b.w. čujem srčeka. 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ARIANM

Sretan i Blagoslovljen Bozic svima!!!

----------


## Vrci

Svima zelim sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic. Trudnice neka uzivaju u malom srcu ispod njihovog, a nama ostalima da uskoro osjetimo to isto  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svima!

----------


## s_iva

Cure, sretan Bozic!
Zelim da nam se svima ispuni najveca zelja!
~~~~~~~ za blagdanske plusice, za mirne trudnoce, za nove planove....

Sonja, zasto mislis da trazis previse? Svi cemo vibrati za tebe u svibnju!

----------


## frka

svima sve naj, naj!!!

----------


## sos15

Mostarka, nemam riječi utjehe koe bi mogle pomoći, ali šaljem veliki  :Love:  da što prije nastaviš dalje.

Svim curama koje danas slave Božić od srca čestitam!

----------


## mostarka86

hehe, znači pratimo se i u maju, baš mi je drago...a još draže što je Sonja sa nama...hvala vam cure moje na podršci...
Sretan i čestit Božić, želim Vam od  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

Cure drage sretan i blagoslovljen Božić,puno zdravlja i veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelikih beta vam želim!!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

sretan vam Bozic drage moje!

----------


## mare41

pridruzujem se cestitanjima!

----------


## ruža82

Sretan Božić svima!!!!

----------


## snupi

Sretan Božić svima koliko god da vas ima!!! :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

Zelim vam svima sretan i blagoslovljen Bozic!
I neka vam se sve zelje ispune! <3

----------


## barbi26

Sretan Božić i svima velike bete želim!!!

----------


## pipi73

Sretan Bozic svima i sve najbolje

----------


## anabanana

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svim Rodicama !!

----------


## dani82

Srean Božić svima!!

----------


## Gabi25

Sretan Božić svima!

----------


## bubekica

drage suborke, svima vam zelim sretan Bozic!  :Heart:

----------


## Moe

Pridružujem se čestitkama za Božić - neka je blagoslovljen, provedite ga u miru, radosti i zajedništvu!

----------


## 123beba

Nije me bilo par dana pa ne mogu pohvatati sve, no prvo vam svima želim Božić ispunjen radošću i ljubavi...
Najviše pozdrava saljem nasim hrabrim curkama u bolnici sa puno vibrica za njihova mala srca...
Svim radosnim trudnicama čestitke, a tuznicama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu i najsretniju 2013. 
Želim nam svima da u 2013. rodimo naše male smotuljke, znači da nam početkom godine Bigblue mora biti jako zaposlena sa popunjavanjem popisa trudnica  :Smile:  Cure SRETNO!!!!!

----------


## mare41

jutro svima!
stavljam link na anketu o Rodinom forumu i portalu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77910-A...12#post2303812

----------


## Snekica

> hehe, znači pratimo se i u maju, baš mi je drago...a još draže što je Sonja sa nama...hvala vam cure moje na podršci...
> Sretan i čestit Božić, želim Vam od


mostarka potpisujem te u potpunosti!  :Wink: 
Još jednom u zakašnjenju *SRETAN VAM BOŽIĆ*! 
 :Bye: 

P.S. anketa je ispunjena

----------


## željkica

anketa ispunjena.

----------


## sanda1977

> anketa ispunjena.


ispunjena  :Yes: 
PetraP javi se da vidimo kako si  :Love:

----------


## amyx

ispunila

----------


## Brunaa

*Č*E*S*T*I*T I B*L*A*G*O*S*L*O*V*LJ*E*N B*O*Ž*I*Ć!*

PS. anketa ispunjena.

----------


## Darkica

Ispunila.

----------


## 123beba

Jutro, drage moje dame... Evo da i ja konačno poslužim neku kavu, čaj, kakao ili topli napitak po želji vašeg nepca  :Smile:  pa slobodno se poslužite da dan lijepse započne... Uživajte!

----------


## Moe

Dobro jutro! Hvala na kavici 123beba!
Gdje su nam betočekalice? Javite se! Držim  :fige:

----------


## deniii

poz curke evo i ja sam popunila anketu,,,,,

al imam jedno pitanje vezano za uzv ovako danas mi je 20dnt(transfer je bio 5ti dan) jutros sam ponovila betu pa čekam rezultate i trebam ih javit svom IVF doktoru. Budući da neću kod njega vodit trudnoću ( nadam se da će bit sve ok) otišla bi kod njega samo ja jedan uzv ono čisto da mi kaže s  kojom terapijom da nastavim šta da prekinem i sl, i vjerovatno će taj uzv ako beta bude ok bit iza Nove g.

a sad moja stalna dr kaže da bi možda mogla danas doć na uzv čisto da vidim jel sve ok da se ne mislim, pa  me zanima jel mislite se može već vidjeti beba????? da ne bi otišla na uzv pa da me samo isprepada još više?????

----------


## Bab

Kao prvo, svima želim sretan Božić. Nadam se da ste ga lijepo proveli sa svojim najbližima.

Cure u bolnicama- želim Vam da što prije dođete domeka i da uživate u ostatku svojih trudnoća.

Deniii, ja sam sad bila 20 dnt na uzv-u. ET je isto bio 5-ti dan i vidjele su se 2 gv. u jednoj je bila i žumanjčana a jedna je bila prazna.
Meni je to bilo 5+4.

Tako da mislim da bi se moglo nešto vidjeti... sretno ako odlučiš otići na pregled !!!

----------


## mare41

denii, to je sad 5 tjedana? da ne zbrajam, jel je? može se vidjet samo gv+žumanjčana, i ja sam išla s 5 tjedana na uzv, al samo zbog smeđkastog iscjetka, znam da u zg neki mpo dr vole napravit uzv s 5 tjedana, pa opet na 6 za srce, a neki samo s 6+malo za srce

----------


## dreamgirl

Drage moje,

 evo ja sam svoje odbrojila . Na zalost jos jedan veliki minus. Idemo dalje.
Svima zelim od srca da se jave samo sa dobrim vijestima.

----------


## Moe

> Na zalost jos jedan veliki minus. Idemo dalje.
> Svima zelim od srca da se jave samo sa dobrim vijestima.


Svaki neuspjeh vas dragih cura na forumu doživim gotovo kao i vlastiti  :Sad: 
Neizmjerno mi je žao draga *dreamgirl*, mislim da je vrijeme da i tebe obraduje lijepa beta sljedeći put, puno je postupaka iza tebe!

*PetraP* i *Elena 85*, jeste li vadile betu?

----------


## PetraP

U mene bila biokemijska. i to je neki znak valjda se idući put uhvatiti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

PetraP bit će bolje drugi put, u pravu si biokem. je ipak neki korak prema naprijed

----------


## dreamgirl

Hvala Moe,

PetraP zao mi.

Nisam mislila da cu to ikada reci al sad mi se biokemijska cini kao veliki koraka prema naprijed nakon svih ovih nula.

----------


## anabanana

cure, naručila me doktorica 8.1. na prvi pregled, po zadnjoj m. to će biti 6t i 6 dana. jel to ok? mislila sam da ce me odmah narucit, ko ce cekat jos 13 dana, ali mozda nema ni potrebe prije, sto mislite?

----------


## anabanana

Dreamgirl i Petra P zao mi je, neka slijedeća godina bude vasa dobitna!

----------


## Ginger

> Dreamgirl i Petra P zao mi je, neka slijedeća godina bude vasa dobitna!


X
Zao mi je curke

----------


## Ginger

Sretni blagdani drage moje!
Neka vam se ispune sve zelje!

----------


## anddu

anabanana, mi smo na prvom UZV bili na 6+1 tako da mislim da ti je to ok

----------


## snupi

Pozdrav drage  moje! PetraP i Dreamgirl bude bolje druge godine jer i ja ocekujem iduce godine da mi napokon beta bude kak spada. Poslije nove idem dr R kaj i kako dalje! Milasova da li si u bolnici ili doma? Jer stalo krvarenje?

----------


## hope31

Dreamgirl i PetraP zao mi je cure,neka vam 2013 bude najsretnija do sada

----------


## snupi

anketu sam ispunila!!

----------


## Vrci

Do kad je anketa aktivna? Ostala sam doma bez neta, samo sam sad na mobitelu. Pa da vidim jel cu stici

----------


## deniii

hvala vam puno na odgovorima cure,,,vidjet ću kad dođe dr da odem popodne na uzv.....uglavnom evo nova beta je 9829!!!! sad kako sam ja računala trebala je bit oko 12000 pa me već malo trta,,,,,,,,jooooj

----------


## Vrci

Beta uspori rast kad dode do tih vecih vrijednosti,ne brini

----------


## Argente

Dreamgirl, PetraP žao mi je... :Love:

----------


## Argente

Drage moje, za sve sretne i tužne u Argentinoj krčmi danas se toči mukte dok ne popadate  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo: 
...gazdaričina beta na 12dnt iznosi 584!

----------


## andream

Argente, pa živili vi nama, nek je sretno dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

pij gazdarice dok mozes, neces dugo moci :Smile: , zivila i ti i te tvoje mozebitne dvije bebe!  sto bi rekla bb-i ja vidim sve uduplo! uzivajte!

----------


## maca papucarica

Pa *Argente*  :pivo: 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*argente* koja divna vijest!  :Smile:  cestitam od srca!

----------


## vita22

*Argente* napokon još jedna riječka .......... :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Argente,cestitam :Smile:  nazdravljam s tobom!!

PetraP, dreamgirl zao mi je :Sad:  
Vibram da iduci bude dobitan~~~~~~~

----------


## anabanana

Argente, samo sokići od sada  :Smile: )

----------


## Blekonja

> Drage moje, za sve sretne i tužne u Argentinoj krčmi danas se toči mukte dok ne popadate 
> ...gazdaričina beta na 12dnt iznosi 584!




 :Klap:  čestitke!!

----------


## anabanana

[QUOTE=anddu;2304396]anabanana, mi smo na prvom UZV bili na 6+1 tako da mislim da ti je to ok[/QUO
Hvala, vidim da svi idu već izmedju 5-6 tjedana.

----------


## Inesz

e, pa poskočimo  :Very Happy:  da nam gazdarica bude uskoro debela ~~~~~

----------


## ježić

Pa onda za gazdaricu  :pivo: 
Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

> Drage moje, za sve sretne i tužne u Argentinoj krčmi danas se toči mukte dok ne popadate 
> ...gazdaričina beta na 12dnt iznosi 584!


Juuuhuhuhuuuuuuu
Pa gazdrice, danas cugam u tvoje ime!!!!!
Samo da znas, ja tesko padam hehehe

Ma zivjela ti meni!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

dreamgirl, petrap, zao mi je sto ovaj put nije bingo...ali vec slijedeci moze biti, ~~~~~~~~!
argente, cestitam i nazdravljam~~~~~~~~~zivjeli!
ja sam se curke navukla na visnjevacu, ne znam kako je prije nisam otkrila :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Argente cestitam

----------


## Mali Mimi

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: jupi za gazdaricu i njenu betu

----------


## ljube

za gazdaričinu betu  :pivo: 

petrap,dreamgirl  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

Argente  :Very Happy: 

Petra, dremgirl, žao mi je cure  :Sad: 
al je zato 2013. naša godina  :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, nadam se da ugodno provodite ove blagdanske dane...
Nisam baš pratila forum pa svima - i tužnicama i čekalicama i sljavljenicama šaljem zagrljaje  :Love: 

Ja sam bila na svom drugom uzv i u totalnoj sam komi, jer mi je dr rekao da nije optimistican. Naime, u 7 sam tjednu, plod je 3mm, a srce jedva jako slabo čuje. Kaze da odgovara 6t, i da dođem za nekoliko dana. Znam da nema pravila, ali što vi mislite, molim slična iskustva... Hvala

----------


## olivera

Argente živila ti meni, da nazdravimo! :pivo:

----------


## sanda1977

> Argente,cestitam nazdravljam s tobom!!
> 
> PetraP, dreamgirl zao mi je 
> Vibram da iduci bude dobitan~~~~~~~


potpis na ovo.... :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

meni danas nije cijeli dan dobro...da li je natko od vas imao vrtoglavice u trudnoći?!
ja sam mislila da ću past u nesvjest...ne znam da li je to od trudnoće ili ove južine...

----------


## željkica

:pivo:

----------


## anddu

E pa za gazdaricu i ja okrecem turu. Argente uzdravlje, uduplo!!!!!

----------


## Bab

e pa gazdarice naša...dobro nam došla u klub duplih trudnica!!!
Čestitam...prekrasna brojka.

Kyra, ne znam ti nažalost odgovoriti...mislim da je plod ipak malo premali. Meni je prošlu trudnoću na 7+2 plod bio 0.93 cm. Nije dobro završilo ali dr je rekla da su mjere ok.
Držim fige da se ipak sve okrene na dobro i da tvoja mrvica ojača i razveseli vas za koji dan.
Drž'se.

Ja sam danas točno9 tjedana i u laganoj sam panici jer je prošli put moja beba stala s razvojem točno na 9 tt.
A na uzv idem tek 8.1. Ajme...tko će to dočekati :Undecided:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala Bab...
Drz se i sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*petraP, dreamgirl*  :Love: 
*bab* ~~~~~ da ti vrijeme do 8.1. prodje sto brze!
*Kyra Ars*  :fige:  drz se...

----------


## Muma

*Argente*  :Very Happy: 
*Bab* bit će sve ok, šaljem pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~ za bebicu!
*Kyra*  :fige:  da sve ispadne ok!

----------


## innu

> Drage moje, za sve sretne i tužne u Argentinoj krčmi danas se toči mukte dok ne popadate 
> ...gazdaričina beta na 12dnt iznosi 584!


Živiliiiiiii :pivo: 
Čestitam trudnice jedna!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## hope31

Argente cestitam na predivnoj beti :Smile: 
Kyra Ars ~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ipak sve bude u najboljem redu

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala vam curke...
Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god trebalo!

----------


## Mury

*Argente*, jeeee  :Very Happy: , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću!!!
*Dreamgirl* i *PetraP*, žao mi je cure  :Love: , ali iskreno se nadam d aje 2013. vaša godina!!!
*Kyra* *Ars* do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da tvoja bebica ipak na kraju bude dobro i da srce junački jako prokuca!!!
*Bab*, ovaj put će sve biti ok, evo ti još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da na sljedećem UZV vidiš svoje velike bebice koje ti mašu ručicama i nožicama :zajubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Kod mene smeđarenje napokon stalo, mučnine su tu, ali to su mi slatke muke, i buša već lijepo zaokružena. U subotu punih 11 tjedana  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*Argente*, jeeee  :Very Happy: , i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu trudnoću!!!
*Dreamgirl* i *PetraP*, žao mi je cure  :Love: , ali iskreno se nadam d aje 2013. vaša godina!!!
*Kyra* *Ars* do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da tvoja bebica ipak na kraju bude dobro i da srce junački jako prokuca!!!
*Bab*, ovaj put će sve biti ok, evo ti još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da na sljedećem UZV vidiš svoje velike bebice koje ti mašu ručicama i nožicama!!!
Kod mene smeđarenje napokon stalo, mučnine su tu, ali to su mi slatke muke, i buša već lijepo zaokružena. U subotu punih 11 tjedana  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Kyra Ars ne želim te strašiti ali otprilike takva situacija je kod mene bila u prvoj trudnoći koja je završila spontanim u 10 tt. Plod je od samog početka bio premali za tjedne trudnoće i na kraju je srce stalo. Držim fige da kod tebe ne bude tako.

----------


## amyx

> Ja sam danas točno9 tjedana i u laganoj sam panici jer je prošli put moja beba stala s razvojem točno na 9 tt.
> A na uzv idem tek 8.1. Ajme...tko će to dočekati


joj potpuno te razumijem. Meni je u prvoj trudnoći srčeko stalo u 10 tt i kad sam u drugoj došla u taj termin umirala sam od straha... ma lažem, sad sam u 36 tt pa još uvijek umirem...

----------


## vatra86

cure...prvo da vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sveeeee sto si zelite, od urednih trudnoca, pozitivnih beta, uspjesnih postupaka, da vam vrijeme sto brze prodje do onog sto cekate...i mi smo napokon docekali da nam je nalaz sgrama od azoo dosao na oligoasthenospermiju i u *2.mj idemo na inseminaciju* (boldano je za curu koja pise listu)  :Wink: 
citam vas redovito i super ste!!!!

----------


## dreamgirl

Hvala svima na podrosci, sve vas grlim.
*Argente* cestitam, ti si mi uljepsala dan sa svojom super betom.
*Kira Ars* da sve bude dobro ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Moe

> U mene bila biokemijska. i to je neki znak valjda se idući put uhvatiti.


Žao mi je PetraP, drž se, i naravno - želim drugi put betu veliku ko kuća!




> hvala vam puno na odgovorima cure,,,vidjet ću kad dođe dr da odem popodne na uzv.....uglavnom evo nova beta je 9829!!!! sad kako sam ja računala trebala je bit oko 12000 pa me već malo trta,,,,,,,,jooooj


to je sve ok, nema mjesta panici, sad smireno i strpljivo do prvog ultrazvuka!




> ...gazdaričina beta na 12dnt iznosi 584!


oooo čestitam, bravo, divan broj!




> ali što vi mislite, molim slična iskustva... Hvala


nemam ti što pametno za reći, osim da držim  :fige:  da sve na kraju bude u redu!




> Ja sam danas točno9 tjedana i u laganoj sam panici jer je prošli put moja beba stala s razvojem točno na 9 tt.
> A na uzv idem tek 8.1. Ajme...tko će to dočekati


Želimo pozitivne misli! Beba voli kad je mama dobro raspoložena!




> Kod mene smeđarenje napokon stalo, mučnine su tu, ali to su mi slatke muke, i buša već lijepo zaokružena. U subotu punih 11 tjedana


 :Zaljubljen: 




> joj potpuno te razumijem. Meni je u prvoj trudnoći srčeko stalo u 10 tt i kad sam u drugoj došla u taj termin umirala sam od straha... ma lažem, sad sam u 36 tt pa još uvijek umirem...


Pa netko će vrlo uskoro postati mama  :Smile:  jedva čekamo!




> ...i mi smo napokon docekali da nam je nalaz sgrama od azoo dosao na oligoasthenospermiju


Bravo, čestitam i sretno!

----------


## nina32

Tooooooo, *Argente* , koja lijepa vijest..evo odmah nazdravljam duplom dozom čaja za dojilje  :Smile: ))

----------


## Argente

> duplom dozom čaja za dojilje


 :Laughing: 
Hvala cure svima na čestitkama, i hajde neka mi se u ova 4 preostala dana još netko pridruži da zaključimo 2012. kako spada!
BTW, tko preuzima šank?

----------


## Vrci

Cure,jel implantacijski spotting crven ili? Ja sam primijetila nesto crveno, kao svjeza krv. A prerano mi da bude menga. Tek mi je 12dpo, tj. 7dnt

Necu valjda prokrvariti, nikad mi se to ne dogodi prije nego prestanem s tabletama

----------


## tantolina

Ajme Argente draga ja uopće nisam u toku.... Pa čestitam betušo.... Izgleda da si stvarno dobro pripremila "teren"... Morat ću i ja... Neka bude sve školski do kraja

----------


## Bubamara 87

Zadnja M (13.11),O (4.12), beta 22.12 (1050),24.12 (2365)  :Smile:  tko ce docekat utz do 14.01. joooooj?!

----------


## BigBlue

> hajde neka mi se u ova 4 preostala dana još netko pridruži da zaključimo 2012. kako spada!
> BTW, tko preuzima šank?


Još jednom, čestitam draga naša Argente! Prekinula si nam još jedan tužan niz, a ja se nadam da nam nisi zadnja trudnica iz 2012.
Btw, nema šanka do trudničkog šanka, pa prema tome lijepo molim da i dalje točiš virtualnu rakijetinu. Samo takvu i mogu piti...




> Cure,jel implantacijski spotting crven ili? Ja sam primijetila nesto crveno, kao svjeza krv. A prerano mi da bude menga. Tek mi je 12dpo, tj. 7dnt. Necu valjda prokrvariti, nikad mi se to ne dogodi prije nego prestanem s tabletama


Nadam se da če ti se javiti curke s više iskustva i to boljeg, ali ja sam u 1. IVF dobila menzes u dan, neovisno o tabletama. Ono kaj ti mogu reći, znaš i sama: pij utriće i dalje, do ß. 




> Morat ću i ja... Neka bude sve školski do kraja


Ja negdje izvukla da si nam u postupku u 12. mjesecu i evo još nam stojiš na listi. Ima li novosti?




> Zadnja M (13.11),O (4.12), beta 22.12 (1050),24.12 (2365)  tko ce docekat utz do 14.01. joooooj?!


Ja ne bi čekala 14.1. Jučer bi bila na uzv  :Grin: 

PetraP & Dreamgirl, mogu samo zagrliti  :Love:  i veselim se vidjeti vas na trudničkoj listi u 2013  :Wink:  Držite nam se curke!

Odoh napraviti zadnje korekcije na listi i postam!

----------


## Bubamara 87

> Još jednom, čestitam draga naša Argente! Prekinula si nam još jedan tužan niz, a ja se nadam da nam nisi zadnja trudnica iz 2012.
> Btw, nema šanka do trudničkog šanka, pa prema tome lijepo molim da i dalje točiš virtualnu rakijetinu. Samo takvu i mogu piti...
> 
> 
> Nadam se da če ti se javiti curke s više iskustva i to boljeg, ali ja sam u 1. IVF dobila menzes u dan, neovisno o tabletama. Ono kaj ti mogu reći, znaš i sama: pij utriće i dalje, do ß. 
> 
> 
> Ja negdje izvukla da si nam u postupku u 12. mjesecu i evo još nam stojiš na listi. Ima li novosti?
> 
> ...


BigBlue obavila sam ja utz 24.12 privatno jer nisam mogla izdrzat  :Wink: gestacijski mjehuric je bio vidljiv. Sad cekam 14.01 da zavrse g.o da odem na humanu na utz

----------


## tantolina

Moj postupak nažalost završio sa m 12dpt... U travnju ponovno stimulirani

----------


## BigBlue

> BigBlue obavila sam ja utz 24.12 privatno jer nisam mogla izdrzat gestacijski mjehuric je bio vidljiv. Sad cekam 14.01 da zavrse g.o da odem na humanu na utz


Onda ti želim lijepu proslavu Nove, pa ćemo svi nestrpljivo čekati 14.1. (ako ti znatiželja ranije ne proradi, pa opet odeš privatno  :Wink: )




> Moj postupak nažalost završio sa m 12dpt... U travnju ponovno stimulirani


Nisam znala, oprosti. Skidam s liste, prebacujem za travanj i držim  :fige:  za dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubamara 87

> Onda ti želim lijepu proslavu Nove, pa ćemo svi nestrpljivo čekati 14.1. (ako ti znatiželja ranije ne proradi, pa opet odeš privatno )
> 
> 
> Nisam znala, oprosti. Skidam s liste, prebacujem za travanj i držim  za dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

> Cure,jel implantacijski spotting crven ili? Ja sam primijetila nesto crveno, kao svjeza krv. A prerano mi da bude menga. Tek mi je 12dpo, tj. 7dnt
> 
> Necu valjda prokrvariti, nikad mi se to ne dogodi prije nego prestanem s tabletama


Vrci, moze lako biti da je implatacijski, ja bi na tvome mjestu za svaki slucaj sto vise mirovala do bete, da nije slucajno neki hematomcic ili slicno.... Prati situaciju, pij terapiju dalje

----------


## BigBlue

Imamo još jednu prašku trudnicu - kismet, čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje, za dobro duplanje, uzv...... ~~~~~~~~~~~

Naša nova lista, zadnja u ovoj godini ide 30.12. ujutro, pa se nadam da ćemo imati bar još jednu dobru vijest zbog koje će Argente dijeliti ekstra runde

SIJEČANJ 2012. (2)
Alcantra, VV, 2. IVF (nakon 1x AIH, i 1x IVF)
thubbe, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4 postupaka)

VELJAČA 2012. (8)
crna ovca, IVFcentar, 1.IVF (nakon 1×AIH)
danidani, VV, 3. postupak
dorina199, Ri, sekundarni IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIUI, 8xIVF/ICSI)
Kiarad, IVFcentar, polustimulirani (nakon 1×AIH, 1×IVF)
sany7, spontana trudnoća (nakon 4xIVF, SD)
tlukaci5, Vg, IVF (nakon 4xIVF) - TRIGEMINI
veki85, VV, 1. IVF - GEMINI
zipica, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

OŽUJAK 2012. (22)
Bubzi, PFC
Chiara, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI, 1xFET)
Giselle, Vili, sec+pri (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
izida, Ri, 1. IVF/ICSI
kilkeny, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI
Kiša, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI)
LittleBirdie, spontana trudnoća (nakon 3×AIH)
lovekd, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Lutkica, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Mala Emma, 3.FET (nakon 1x IVF/ICSI)
Malecka, VV, IVF (nakon 2XAIH, 2xIVF)
Miba, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 2×stim i 3×polustim)
Nati, IVFcentar, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 1×IVF, 1 sec, 1 prirodni)
nina32, Ri, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Njoka, Ri, 1.IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1×AIH)
Orline, Jevremova Beograd, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1XAIH, 1X IVF/ICSI)
Pea, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsek.)
Samosvoja, Njemačka, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
Sokica, IVF centar, 1. IVF
Svilena, VV, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Trantincica, PFC, 1. ICSI
Vitatesa, MB, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

TRAVANJ 2012. (11)
achi, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
Becky, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 5xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)
bili, Petrova, 1. IVF – GEMINI
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Luna1, spontana trudnoća
mala bu, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI, od toga 2 u prirodnom ciklusu)
MalaMaja, Vg, IVF
Melitas, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
sanja001, Petrova, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF) – GEMINI
tatjana76, Mb, 1. IVF 
VAANJA, Mb, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8 godina)

SVIBANJ 2012. (13)
adria13, IVF Centar, 1.IVF - GEMINI
amyx, Mb, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI
ayan, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xAIH)
b.a.b.y, VG, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI) - TRIGEMINI
Becky, VG, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF)
Bili, Petrova, 1. IVF - GEMINI
bubiloo, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF)
kaate, VV, IVF (nakon 4xIVF)
kristina1977, Petrova, 1. IVF
Maybe baby, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF) - GEMINI
Mery13, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF)
musica, VV, 1.IVF
tikica_69 (nakon 21 postupka) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

LIPANJ 2012 (22)
analoneta, VV, 1. IVF (nakon 1xAIH)
bebolinko, IVF Centar, IVF
BillieJean, VG, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
donatela, Ri, 1.IVF
elizabeta, SD, 1. IVF - GEMINI
ivana101, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xIVF)
ivanamaricic, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF)
KIKLA123, IVF/ICSI (nakon 9xIVF/ICSI)
kitty, VV, IVF (nakon 2xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni)
krol, PFC Prag, FET  (nakon 17 godina borbe)
Laki, SD, 1.IVF
Luci07, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju AIH)
Mala Maja, VG, 1.IVF
MALIANĐEO, spontana trudnoća (u očekivanju 1. IVF-a)
mari mar, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 1XIVF)
medena8, KBC Firule, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni)
nataša, VV, IVF (nakon  5xIVF)
neumorna, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Palcicazg, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
tikica78, IVF Centar, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI) - GEMINI
venddy, CITO, IVF polustimulirani (nakon 5xIVF)
zrinkič, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH, 1xIVF, 1xsekundarni) – GEMINI

SRPANJ (6)
BigBlue, Vili, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1xIVF/PICSI)  - GEMINI
darci, SD, IVF/ICSI (nakon 5xIVF, od toga jedan u prirodnom ciklusu i jedne spontane trudnoće)
malenab, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 3. IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF)
Matahari, Vg, 1. IVF
Sejla, PFC Prag, IVF
Sia28, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)

KOLOVOZ  (4) 
beilana, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 2. IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
lalala, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
melem33, spontana trudnoća (nakon 1xIVF)
strategija, IVF Poliklinika, IVF (nakon 3xAIH, 3xIVF) - GEMINI

RUJAN  (13) 
antesa, SD, IVF- GEMINI
ljubav mamina, SD, IVF
maca papucarica, spontana trudnoća (nakon ciljanih i 3xAIH)
MalaMa, SD, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF) 
Mare0309, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF
mirelaj, VV, 1. IVF – GEMINI
mishica_zg, Vg, 1. IVF 
Moe, Betaplus, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
Morin, SD, 1. IVF
nana0501, SD, 1. IVF
Prskalica, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF, 3xAIH)
zelja, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju 1. IVF (nakon 6xAIH)
zubic.vila, Betaplus, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF)

LISTOPAD  (17) 
123beba, VV, 1. IVF 
anddu, Vg, IVF/ICSI (nakon 8xIVF/ICSI)
clover, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Evelyn73, SD, IVF/ICSI
Gabi25, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 8xIVF)
hope31, VV, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC (nakon 3xICSI, 1xprirodni IVF, 3xFET)
J&D, IVF Centar, 1. IVF
La-tica, Vg, 1.IVF
Mare41, PFC Prag – GEMINI
marisela, Bahceci, IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI)
Milasova8 , Petrova, 1.ICSI
Mury, VV (nakon 6x ICSI, 1x FET) – GEMINI
peugeot206, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni) – TRIGEMINI
Phiphy, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu
pipi73, Pronatal Prag, FET, (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
vulkan, Ri, sekundarni  IVF/ICSI (nakon 4xIVF/ICSI, 2xFET)

STUDENI (16) 
anakob, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
Bab, Petrova, IVF (nakon 10xICSI, 1xsek.ICSI) - GEMINI
Berishka, CITO, 1. IVF
Cassie, Pronatal Prag, IVF
Heli , PFC Prag, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI)
Iva77, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF/ ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu, 3xFET)
Kyra Ars, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 3xAIH, 2xIVF, 1XIVF/ICSI)
La-tica, VG, 1.IVF
medonija, VV, 1. IVF/ICSI – GEMINI
MeriLu, CITO, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)
Pčelica2009, Mb (nakon 8 pokušaja)
Richy, VV, IVF (nakon 1x IVF)
Rose, PFC, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 3xFET)
Runa, MB, 1xIVF/ICSI
sanda1977, VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI)
s_iva, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 7xAIH, 12xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu)

PROSINAC (6) 
anabanana, VV, IVF
Argente, Ri, FET (nakon 1xIVF, 3xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu
Bubamara87, RI, spontana trudnoća u očekivanju AIH
deniii, Cito, 1. IVF (nakon 3xAIH)
kismet, PFC Prag, IVF
nana 72, PFC Prag, IVF


Čekalice bete~~~~~~~~~~ 
20.12. mayica01, Ri, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1XAIH, 4XIVF/ICSI)
24.12. Elena 85, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 1xIVF)
28.12. Darkica, IVF Centar, IVF – polustimulirani
2.1. barbi26, IVF Centar, IVF (nakon 4xAIH, 1xIVF)
4.1. TinaB, VV, 1. AIH
5.1. Blekonja, CITO, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xIVF/ICSI)
pilek, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
giga, Ri, IVF (nakon 21xIVF)
Vrci,  IVF Centar, FET (nakon 2xIVF)

Čekalice transfera~~~~~~~~~~
Čekalice punkcije/fertilizacije/inseminacije ~~~~~~~~~~ 
Pikalice, šmrkalice i ostale supresije~~~~~~~~~~
kleopatra, SD, IVF
AIH, prirodni/polustimulirani/sekundarni, FET ~~~~~~~~~~
Kjara, VV, FET (trudilica za drugu bebu); doanna, Vg, AIH; Amy2004, Petrova,  AIH; TinaB, VV, 1. AIH (nakon spontane trudnoće)

 ON-GO  12. mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~  
Črkica, Petrova, IVF;
DaBaR , RI, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu, (nakon 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu) ; 
grožđica, Petrova, IVF (nakon 4xIVF);
Hoću bebu, PFC Prag, FET (nakon 3xIVF, 1xIVF/ICSI); 
Lotta81, Vg, 1. IVF
mima32, SD, 1. IVF
 xena.mbk, Cito, IVF/ICSI (nakon 1xAIH, 2xIVF/ICSI);
zelimo_bebu, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); 

01/2013: Anemona (VV); Mary123, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); hannah8 (PFC Prag); valiana (PFC, Prag); ljubi, Cito, IVF (nakon 3xIVF) ; jejja, Ri, 1. IVF ; ruža82, VV, FET (nakon 4xAIH, 3xIVF); hrki, VV, FET(nakon 2xAIH, 3xIVF); elen , VV, FET ( nakon 2xIVF/ICSI); medeni.angel, Vg, IVF u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 6xAIH, 2xIVF); piki, VV, IVF (nakon 1xIVF); suzy.s , RI, IVF (nakon 2xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); pilek, Petrova, IVF (nakon 1xAIH); prava ovčica, Petrova,  IVF (nakon 1xIVF); ljubilica, Petrova, 1. IVF; legal alien, Petrova, IVF (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 1xIVF, 1x sekundarni IVF/ICSI); bmaric, PFC Prag, 1. AID; ivka13, Vg, IVF/PICSI (nakon 1x IVF/PICSI, 3xIVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu); sandy0606, VV, 1. IVF; sirena 28, Petrova, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
02/2013: wanna be mommy (Petrova); tikki (IVF,Petrova, nakon 2xAIH, 5x IVF/ICSI, 1xsekundarni IVF/ICSI , 1xFET); bubaba, Petrova, IVF, (nakon 3xAIH) ; bubekica, VV, FET (nakon 1xIVF/ICSI); kameleon, RI, IVF/ICSI, (nakon 3xIVF/ICSI, 5xsekundarni IVF/ICSI, 1xIVF u prirodnom ciklusu); Strašna , VV, IVF/ICSI (nakon 2xAIH, 5xIVF/ICSI); ARIANM, Vg, IVF/ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu (nakon 1xAIH; 4xIVF/ICSI); dino84, Ri, FET (nakon 1xAIH, 3xIVF); anica0508, KBC Split, 1. IVF (nakon 4xAIH); vatra86, Ri, AIH (nakon 1xAIH)
03/2013: žužy, Petrova, IVF; libcaa; mativa, VV, IVF (nakon1xIVF); Sandra1971, VV, IVF (nakon 2xIVF); bernica, Petrova, 1. IVF/ICSI
04/2013: ivanica86, Mb, 1. IVF/ICSI; Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); tantolina, Ri, IVF/ICSI (nakon 6xIVF/ICSI);
05/2013: Plavo oko, VV, IVF (nakon 5xIVF); Vita22, Ri, IVF (nakon 6xIVF, 1x sekundarni  IVF)

Hrabrice i čekalice koječega~~~~~~~~~~
2hope, aboni76, Abys, Afraid, ajma,aleksandraj, amber, Ameli, anabela1, andi33, antesa ,Anja &ja, applepie, Argente, arlena, aska, aslan, Aurora blu, babygirl, Baky, bananka, Barbarella, Barkica, Bea, believes, belma3, Bluebella, bobo32, bohinj, bonim, boss, brigitta, Brunna, bubaba,  bubamara!, Bubamara 87, BubaSanja,  bubili, bubimitka,bubimitka81, butterfly101, Cana73, Cannisa, carlreina, chris, ciklama1, clematis, corinaII, cosmic, Crvenkapica77, cvjet, cvjetć, Čičkolo,črkica, d13, Dada-55, dadyakBda, daliana, dani39, darci, darmar, dea84, deniii, Desideria, Dhea, dim, *DJ*, dola, Dona, Donkey,dorina199, dreamgirl, edinas, ELA28, elen, ema1, emocija, Frodo, Ftičica, Gabi, gljiva, hedoniza, Helena5, hope,hrki, lberc,  inada, inana, inesica_85, Inna28, innu, ivana101, Ivana0409, iva.gita, ivanchi78, ivica_k , ivka, ja.sam.xyz., jadro, Janica1, Jelena, jelena1m , jo1974, jojo, jopam,kata.klik,kameleon, keti10, kiki30,kinki, kkipilek, kokos, krgina, kriistiina, kruca , lana2401, lastin rep, laky, ledena, LeeLaa, Leeloo77, Lejla37, leptirić82, Leva, linalena , Loly, LOTTOS, luc, luna1, lucija83, ljiljan79, ljube, magi7, magnolija13, m arta, MAJA14, majahu, MajaPOP, Maja_st, Mala Maja, MaliMimi, Mami 2, manchi19, *Mare*,  mare77, Mare85, Mare O., marijakr, marija_sa, mario, Marlen, Marnel, marnie, Martinstoss, martuška, Matko, M@tt, Medicandy, Meki, Mery0908, mery, metkovk@, Mini3, miny, mima235,,mishica_zg, Missixty, miška, monja, mostarka86, mravak, mrvica7, Muma, Nana Mo, nera29, NerdyD, neumorna, Niki, NIKOLINA, Nikolina-Zagreb, Nina30, nina70, nina977, nirvana, njofra75, nora208, nov@, olea77, olivera, Orhideja, Papiga.Capo, PetraP, Piki, pinny, Pirica, _plavusha_, plavuša 007, polo, polončica,  pongo, prima, ptica1, pukica678, renna, rimela, Rominka, RuMo, sabas, sanchica, Sanja001, Sanja1, sanjalica82, santana, sara69, sg12, sildad, sissy75, skandy, slatkica, smarija, Smarta, Sneki41, Snekica, snupi, sonječka, sos15, Spa, stena, strijelac, sunasce, Štrumfet@, taca70, tajcigb, talia7, tetadoktor, The Margot , Tigrical, tiki_a,  Tina B, tina_julija, Tinkica, tonka10, Toyota, TrudyC, tvigy, Vagica, Vali, valiana, vesnare, vikica, vrtirepka, Vuk, weda, zasto_bas_mi, Zeena, zlatta, zlo28, Zvijezdica1, Želim bebu, željkica

----------


## snupi

Čula sam da pijete e pa  živjela Argenete! Ma Vrci to je samo inplatacija.Lijepo miruj  i javi  nam veliku betu!

----------


## Vrci

Joj a bas sam rekla, ne da moram raditi danas,nego moramo doci i u subotu (inace ne radim subotom).
Ne znam kad se dr budi,mislim da cu mu sms poslati

----------


## mare41

otvaram forum s osmjehom jer je argentica trudnica-ma muljam, smjeskam se stalno, lupa mi trudnoca na romantiku :Smile: 
jutro svima, uz kavu, kakao ili caj!
ja bi ivicu-k za sankericu, visnja je bila i moja omiljena do nedavno
Moe, ti tako sve lijepo uvijek poredas
navijam za sve cekalice, da docekaju, do nove ili one koje cekaju i iza nove
kismet, draga, cestitam i ovdje!
bab, mila, bit ce sve to duplo super!
svima za sve vibrrr...

----------


## mare41

vrci, jel stalo?

----------


## Vrci

Je, za sad. Ali me strah. Poslala sam sms dr,pa kad se probudi bude zvao. 

Krecem se skroz oprezno

----------


## mare41

pretpostavljam da neces pisnut test, 13.dan od punkcije bi se moglo nesto vidjet, al necu nagovarat

----------


## željkica

Vrci čuvaj se nadam se da će sve bit ok držim  :fige: !   :Love:  
Ajmo doktore buuuuuudi se!!!!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Zvao dr,kaze da mirujem doma i ne idem raditi. Usput sam bila kod ginicke,doma sam sve do 2013., onda cemo vidjet.

Kaze dr da ne mora biti ni dobar ni los znak, da se to zna dogoditi. 

Srecom za sad je sve cisto


I ne mogu radit test, na bozic sam primila booster

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mare hvala, ja ću danas čaj pokupila sam neku virozu...  :Smile: 

Argente čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Vrci nadam se da bude sve ok, miruj....

Tužnicama šaljem veliki zagrljaj a ostalima želim pozitivne bete, srčeke, male smotuljke u sljedećoj godini...

----------


## tigrical

> otvaram forum s osmjehom jer je argentica trudnica-ma muljam, smjeskam se stalno, lupa mi trudnoca na romantiku
> jutro svima, uz kavu, kakao ili caj!
> ja bi ivicu-k za sankericu, visnja je bila i moja omiljena do nedavno
> Moe, ti tako sve lijepo uvijek poredas
> navijam za sve cekalice, da docekaju, do nove ili one koje cekaju i iza nove
> kismet, draga, cestitam i ovdje!
> bab, mila, bit ce sve to duplo super!
> svima za sve vibrrr...


Kad mare složi, nema nego potpisat!!!

----------


## bubekica

*kismet* cestitam!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusice i lijepe bete na samom kraju 2012. i na samom pocetku 2013.!

----------


## J&D

Kismet  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

> *kismet* cestitam!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusice i lijepe bete na samom kraju 2012. i na samom pocetku 2013.!


malo se švercam!

----------


## Moe

Gdje su nam Darkica i Elena? 
Cure javite se! 
~~~~~~~~~ za vas!

----------


## Kadauna

*Dobro jutro svima, 

Kyra Ars,* pročitala i nemam ti što reći osim da se uistinu nadam da će se još okrenuti na dobro. Mene više brine što razvoj bebe kaska a manje što nije našao srčeko........*..* Nadam se da liječnici griješe ovaj put, iako bih se svakako pripremila i za najgoru mogućnost.  :Love: 

*Argente*, čestittam od  :Heart: , još za jednu trudnoću za koju sam jučer čula - također iz FET-a, dugogodišnja borba s neplodnošću, nije na forumu čak nije niti iz Hrvatske, mene je toliko obradovala................... i potpisujem, aj da se pridruži još koja trudnica pa zaključimo 2012.g.

*Bab*, šaljem veliki hug, znam kako se osjećaš, ja sam cijelu trudnoću bila u grču i u strahu, ustvari me taj osjećaj nije popustio sve dok nisam rodila. 

*Svim ostalim curama za sve što vam treba, a kako sam čula da bi rakija ova forumska mogla biti ugrožena, nudim jednu ranojutarnju*   :pivo: bilo pravu ili tek virtualnu za one koje ne mogu i više ne smiju, ja ću pravu  :Wink: 

Ali isto tako nudim tople napitke  :Coffee:  pa se poslužite.

----------


## ARIANM

> *Dobro jutro svima, 
> 
> Kyra Ars,* pročitala i nemam ti što reći osim da se uistinu nadam da će se još okrenuti na dobro. Mene više brine što razvoj bebe kaska a manje što nije našao srčeko........*..* Nadam se da liječnici griješe ovaj put, iako bih se svakako pripremila i za najgoru mogućnost. 
> 
> *Argente*, čestittam od , još za jednu trudnoću za koju sam jučer čula - također iz FET-a, dugogodišnja borba s neplodnošću, nije na forumu čak nije niti iz Hrvatske, mene je toliko obradovala................... i potpisujem, aj da se pridruži još koja trudnica pa zaključimo 2012.g.
> 
> *Bab*, šaljem veliki hug, znam kako se osjećaš, ja sam cijelu trudnoću bila u grču i u strahu, ustvari me taj osjećaj nije popustio sve dok nisam rodila. 
> 
> *Svim ostalim curama za sve što vam treba, a kako sam čula da bi rakija ova forumska mogla biti ugrožena, nudim jednu ranojutarnju*  bilo pravu ili tek virtualnu za one koje ne mogu i više ne smiju, ja ću pravu 
> ...


Kad je ovako lijepo napisano moram potpisati!!! A ujedno i svima želim da nam 2013. godina donese visoke bete i velike trbuheeeee!!!!

A sad ću vas moliti za vašu pomoć tj. savjet. Kako radim na radnom mjestu sa tri smjene gdje nas ima 6 osoba i ovisimo sa smjenama jedni o drugima uvijek je bilo problema oko mog bolovanja kad sam išla na postupke. Kako je posao dosta naporan moram na bolovanje jer ovako je i dr. rekao da nema svrhe. Otvorilo se novo radno mjesto za koje sam ja i više nego kvalificirana i molila sam,čak plakala skoro da me tamo prebace jer je uredski posao,ali oni su prebacili drugu curu i sad nas je automatski 1 manje i indirektno su mi dali do znanja da na postupke više ne mogu. A ja sad poslije ng idem na konzultacije i krajem prvog-početkom drugog mj. bi trebala u postupak. Od toga ne želim odustati, a s obzirom na kredite koje imam ne mogu si ni priuštiti da dam otkaz. Znam da ako odem na bolovanje ne mogu mi dat otkaz,al kad se vratim mogu i mogu navesti bilo što kao razlog. Ne znam ni sama što sad dalje....

----------


## sanda1977

> Kad je ovako lijepo napisano moram potpisati!!! A ujedno i svima želim da nam 2013. godina donese visoke bete i velike trbuheeeee!!!!
> 
> A sad ću vas moliti za vašu pomoć tj. savjet. Kako radim na radnom mjestu sa tri smjene gdje nas ima 6 osoba i ovisimo sa smjenama jedni o drugima uvijek je bilo problema oko mog bolovanja kad sam išla na postupke. Kako je posao dosta naporan moram na bolovanje jer ovako je i dr. rekao da nema svrhe. Otvorilo se novo radno mjesto za koje sam ja i više nego kvalificirana i molila sam,čak plakala skoro da me tamo prebace jer je uredski posao,ali oni su prebacili drugu curu i sad nas je automatski 1 manje i indirektno su mi dali do znanja da na postupke više ne mogu. A ja sad poslije ng idem na konzultacije i krajem prvog-početkom drugog mj. bi trebala u postupak. Od toga ne želim odustati, a s obzirom na kredite koje imam ne mogu si ni priuštiti da dam otkaz. Znam da ako odem na bolovanje ne mogu mi dat otkaz,al kad se vratim mogu i mogu navesti bilo što kao razlog. Ne znam ni sama što sad dalje....


nažalost je to tako....neka ih bude sramota....ja sam isto u ugostiteljstvu,gdje se radi punom parom...ali su mi gazde odlični! 
uz mene su bili uvijek....probaj razgovarati s nekim najglavnijim i objasni mu.....sve....eh da nema tih kredita...potpuno te razumijem....sramota....

----------


## vatra86

Arianm-znam kako ti je...i stvarno ne znam sta reci,probaj razgovarati s nekim jos,mozda ce imati razumjevanja. Ja imam super seficu koja me podrzava,ali nas 3 se borimo za stalan posao i stalno nam produzuju ugovor na mj.dana.isto idem u postupak u 2.mj i ako tako nastave ziher cu dobiti otkaz..a da ne pricam o kreditima i ostalim troskovima,a inace imam dobru placu.ja cu vjerojatno ici do ravnateljice i malo joj objasniti situaciju. Zelim ti srecu s poslom i postupkom!!

----------


## J&D

Arianm, jako mi je zao,ja i mm smo isto privatnivi, i znam da bi nas senzibilirala takva jedna prica!! A da probas jos sa sefovima pricati??? Oni imaju svako zakonsko pravo dati ti otkaz poslje bolovanja, nazalost, ili u najmanju ruku da se probate dogovoriti ako tebi to imalo dolazi u obzir da ti malo smanje placu ... Znam da je nepravedno ali tako mozda barem zadrzis posao, ako oni vide da ti je toliko stalo fo posla!! Ne znam opcenito je grozno to sve, ali to je drzava nazalost!

----------


## ARIANM

Drage moje hvala vam,al ne mogu vam reči šta sve nisam probala. Išla sam do generalnog direktora,direktora ljudskih resursa,molila čak sam se i od jada rasplakala ali ništa!!!! Molila sam za bilo koje drugo radno mjesto da ne moram ići na bolovanje i rekla nekoliko puta da pristajem i na manju plaću ali opet ništa. I još povrh svega sad ono mjesto koje su mi obećali kao dok nikog nisu trebali sad kad su trebali dali su nekome drugome. Lako je bilo obećati kad nikoga nisu trebali. Ne mogu više to izdržati,više puta tjedno radim do 23h,dolazim doma u ponoć i legnem jedva u jedan a ujutro u pola 6 se već budim jer mi je smjena od 7...lagano pucam po šavovima,najradije bi otišla tamo i sasula bi im u lice kako su nehumani i sve što ih ide...al znam da s time neću postiči ništa osim sebi olakrati dušu...želim ići na taj postupak sada ali ne vidim nikakav način da bi to izvela...kad idem na folikulometriju svaki drugi dan ne stignem se vratiti na posao jer mi treba 2 h do zg i 2 h natrag...baš se jadno i bespomoćno osjećam sad.

----------


## phiphy

Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, *Argente*!!!!! Nismo mi bezveze spominjale anale riječke humane  :Laughing:  . Čestitam od srca  :Heart:  !

----------


## Gabi25

Argente bravo za odličnu betu, čestitam i za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mary123

*Arianm* stvarno je tvoja situacija toliko žalosna da nemam pojma šta bi da sam na tvome mjestu...dok sam bila u postupku imala sam razumijevanje svoga šefa..radila sam u ugostiteljstvu...čak i kad je bilo najviše posla on me je razumio,ali nakon tri mjeseca sam dobila otkaz jer se smanjio promet...ti odi na bolovanje...jer valjda si sama sebi važnija...važnija ti je tvoja sreća i zdravlje...a krediti i ostalo će se već nekako riješiti...pa makar i dobila otkaz...razmisli....ja da sam na tvome mjestu bi otišla na bolovanje pa šta bude da bude...jer budeš mislila na posao i živcirala se nikada se nećeš odlučiti na bebu...
Sada jedna pomoć i meni...Dobila sam *cetrotide*!Di da ga ubacim...trbuh???Hvalaaaa

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da Mary123 u trbuh...
Arianm ja bih možda iako je to sigurno teško, probala tražiti drugi posao jer ovako ne znam hoćete li moći živjeti bez jedne plaće, mislim bilo bi super da vam uspije sad od prve pa si bar 2 godine na bolovanju a što ako ne uspije?
Nije laka odluka u svakom slučaju!
Jeste li gledali Provjereno bila je neka trudnica koja je bila na IVF kod dr. Kune i sad čeka blizanke, jel možda tu na forumu?

----------


## anddu

Da. U trbuh. I srwtno

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala Kadauna, s velikim zakašnjenjem, na otvaranju forumske birtije - poslužit ću se s jednim finim, mirišljavim, zimskim kuhanim vinom.

Čitam te ARIANM i mislim da je sve skupa jako tužno, ali iz ove se kože, pogotovo s kreditima, ne može. Ali nije mi jasno kakvo je to radno vrijeme, od 7 do 23?? Ili je to podijeljeno u 3 smjene? Ti si u postupku u Vg? Probaj dogovoriti da te ili prime kasnije na folikulometrije, ili da obavljaš fm privatno (ne znam je li netko od MPO-ovca s Vg radi negdje privatno - možda je to prihvatljivije), pa da im javiš rezultate. Možda da razgovaraš sa svojim doktorom opće prakse, iskreno objasniš situaciju na poslu, pa da ti za razdoblje nakon punkcije/transfera otvori bolovanje pod drugom šifrom? Možda je godišnji opcija? Lupam ono što mi pada na pamet, možda nešto i bude primjenjivo...

Mislim da bi trebala sebi biti najvažnija, ali je itekako bitno imati izvor prihoda, jer imaš obitelj. Izgleda da napredovanje/novo radno mjesto možeš zaboraviti, jer očigledno ne računaju s tobom; eto, bar je netko siguran da ćeš u dogledno vrijeme biti trudnica  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## ARIANM

BB možda sam ja krivo napisala, smjene su od 7 do 15 kojih imam jako malo,pa je druga od 15 do23 i treća od 23 do 7. A ja bar dva put tjedno radim od 15 do 23 i onda odmah ujutro sljedeći dan od 7 do 15...ponekad me ljudi pitaju idem li ja uopće doma. Svjesna sam stanja u državi i da bi netko sve dao da ima posao ali isto tako me muči da se ovdje trudim i dokazujem i nisam novi radnik i ovako mi se vraća. A da ne govorim da zbog radnog vremena trpi i obitelj koju nekad niti ne vidim. Uvijek sam bila hvaljen radnik sa svih strana i jednom već dobila unapređenje kako su rekli jer sam najbolja. A čim sam krenula s postupcima iste riječi zaboravljaju. Nije problem u šifri bolovanja nego što nas je sad jedan manje i ako ja odem na bolovanje nema tko pokrivat smjene.Vrtim sve u glavi danas i ne vidim rješenje. Kad sam se vratila sad s bolovanja nakon neuspjelog postupka dobila sam najgore moguće smjene,al to sam i znala da će bit jer mi to za inat rade. Nije mi teško raditi i svašta sam već u životu prošla,radim od 17. god,ali ovo što mi oni rade nije u redu. I kako da ja sad tamo s osmjehom radim i dajem sve od sebe kad mi oni uskraćuju ono što najviše želim??? Danas smo mm i ja zvali sve poznate za posao,pitali dal koga znaju...iskopala sam jedan oglas tu ću se javit,al znate kako je danas,tisuće ljudi je bez posla,na jedan oglas se javlja po 300 ljudi. Probat ću svugdje iako ako nađem drugi posao tu je odmah i ugovor na određeno što ako ostanem trudna znači doviđenja bar kod većine. 
Oprostite na ovom dugom postu,al vama se bar mogu izjadati jer znam da ću ovdje naići na razumjevanje.

----------


## Inesz

ARIANM,

strašno mi je teško čitati ovo što pišeš o odnosu prema tebi na poslu. Žalosna je to slika odnosa prema ženama u svijetu rada u ovoj našoj državi. Tužna je ovo slika odnosa prema ženama, vrijednim i dobrim radnicama. U okruženju u kojem se ne cijeni dobra, predana i iskusna radnica, već samo zarada, ovakve se nepravde stalno događaju. Većina poslodavaca, ma koliko oni o sebi mislili da su dobri poslodavci i kako su pošteni prema svojim zaposlenicima, zapravo ne misli na radnike, niti cijeni njihov rad. 

Znam da ovdje nismo na temi, ali dolje sam citirala post kojieg moram komentirati:




> Arianm, jako mi je zao,ja i mm smo isto privatnivi, i znam da bi nas senzibilirala takva jedna prica!! A da probas jos sa sefovima pricati??? Oni imaju svako zakonsko pravo dati ti otkaz poslje bolovanja, nazalost, ili u najmanju ruku da se probate dogovoriti ako tebi to imalo dolazi u obzir da ti malo smanje placu ... Znam da je nepravedno ali tako mozda barem zadrzis posao, ako oni vide da ti je toliko stalo fo posla!! Ne znam opcenito je grozno to sve, ali to je drzava nazalost!


1) Državu čine ljudi, pojedinci čine državu. Država nije neko samostalno biće koje samo donosi odluke, već društvo i državu činimo mi pojedinci. Znači, ne nanosi država sama po sebi kao neko okrutno nadnarano biće nepravdu našoj forumašici, već joj nepravdu nanosi određeni pojedinac, kokreno njezin šef. Država i društvo biti će bolji jedino ako svatko kritčki preispituje svoje postupanje i trudi se biti pošteniji, korektniji i bolji u svojim postupanjima (ma kako god nam to bilo teško , i u ma kako god teškom okruženju radili i donosili odluke).

2) Bolovanje, odnosno korištenje prava na poštedu od rada za vrijeme privremene nesposbnosti za rad, zakonsko je pravo radika. Znači, ako je naša forumašica na bolovanju, to nije zakonski opravdan razlog da joj se da otkaz. Očito je da se u ovom slučaju poslodavac odriče vrijedne i predane radnice kako joj ne bi plaćao bolovanje za vrijeme postupka (jer ako ostvari trudnoću i ode na bolovanje, tada joj naknadu ne isplaćuje poslodavac već država). Još jedan veliki razlog je vjerojatno u pitanju, a to je da poslodavac računa ako će njegova radnica ponovo postati majka, da će u tom slučaju kad se vrati na posao vjerojatno barem povremeno koristit bolovanje radi njege djetete. Sve to znači otkaz za ženu čim planira majčinstvo. 

3) Zašto bi vrijedna i marljiva radnica sama predlagala  poslodavcu da joj snizi plaću i na taj način sama sebe ponižavala?! Ionako ih je već moljakala da je prebace na drugo radno mjesto na kojem ne bi trebala koristiti bolovanje za vrijeme mpo postupka (postupaka) i u tom slučaju poslodavac ne bi imao organizacijske potrebe da joj traži zamjenju. Dobra i vrijedna radnica, nema razloga da tužna moljaka da joj smanje plaću!  Kako bi joj to moglo imale dati nadu da će je poslodavac ostaviti na poslu? 
Ako joj snizi plaću, profitira poslodavac, a žena gubi samim time jer svaki dobiva manju plaću svaki mjesec. Smanjenjem plaće žena u slučaju bolovanja radi komplikacija u trudnoći ima manju naknadu i nakon rođenja djeteta imam manju porodiljnu i roditeljsku naknadu. Sve te naknade isplaćuje država, a ne poslodavac, tako da snižavanjem plaće-dobiva poslodavac, a radnica naravno-gubi.


ARIANM,
želim ti puno sreće u postupku i u životu. Nadam se da će razum pobijediti i  da ćeš uspjeti zadržati posao i ići u postupak za drugo dijete.  :Smile:  Sretno

----------


## Snekica

Argente, malo kasnim ali čestitam u duplo!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ARIANM neznam šta bi ti savjetovala osim traženja drugog posla... situacija je doslovno FUJ! Radnici više nisu ljudi, postali smo robovi svojih šefova! Katastrofa! Nažalost, i kod mene je slična situacija. Kako je posao pao za više od pola, htjela sam se maknuti iz naše priv. firme i krenula sam tražiti drugi posao. Međutim, već kod prvog posla naišla sam na blokadu upravo zbog čestih izbivanja s posla, frend je tad bio na čelu te filijale i znao je situaciju i rekao mi otvoreno da njegovi nadređeni ne bi to toliko tolerirali i da dobro razmislim da bar prvu godinu ne izostajem i idem na bolovanje zbog toga. Naravno da nisam pristala, ali sam i izgubila tu mogućnost zaposlenja na više nego dobrom radnom mjestu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajme Snekice zar i ti
Kod mene nije baš takva situacija, sva sreća da ne prijete otkazima kad smo na bolovanju iako toliko sam već puno puta bila u postupcima da me pomalo strah pitati svaki put bolovanje a i puno mi znači moja puna plaća (isto imamo kredite), tako da ja ne koristim ni bolovanje svaki put kad sam u postupku iako mi je posao takav da bi po mišljenju dr. vjerojatno trebala ,nego idem prije posla na folikul. i onda trčim raditi (toleriraju kad malo zakasnim)i bude mi stvarno naporno to sve izgurati ali pokušavala sam nekako izbalansirati dosada bar tu kad idem u Ri, kad sam bila u ZG bilo mi je nemoguće da ne koristim bolovanje a znalo se razvući na mjesec dana.

----------


## J&D

Inesz.... Ja sam to prokementirala na ovaj nacin.... Da postoji svakakvih i bezobraznih i zlih ljudi, i stoga je drzava ta koja je trebala ili treba donjeti zakon kako se osobama poput arianm ne smije dati otkaz.... Iz gore navedenih razloga, odnosno bez razloga.... Druga stvar ja nisam htjela da se ona ponizava, nego sam mislila na najbolje, ja kad bi morala birati iznedu manje place i otkaza, ja bi bez razmisljanja odabrala manju placu!! Bar dok ne nadem drugi posao! I trudnica je na teret drzavi ali ne i zene u postupcima... Tada joj poslodavac mora isplacivati placu i njenoj zamijeni..kao i mirovinsko i socijalno i jednoj i drugoj sto naprimjer ako je placa 4000 kn doprinosi i mirovinsko kostaju 2000 kn i tako puta 2, sto znaci da poslodavac ne placa ovaj mjesec 6000 kn nego 12000  i vjerujem da je u mnogim slucajevima upravo to problem.... A to nazalost je drzava! Ne znam zasto bi bilo ponizavajuce zamoliti i pristati na nesto sto je potrebno za tboj opstanak!! Uostalom ja znam da bi velika vecina ljudi pristala cak i da su bez place na bolovanju... Samo da zadrze posao, iako ni na to nebi puno poslodavaca pristalo jer opet moraju placati mirovinsko i socijalno!! Eto i to je los poslodavac... Odnosno osoba + takvi zakoni i drzava= udri po ledima onih koji ih najcesce i podmetnu, vrijednim i dobrim radnicima poput arianm

----------


## nina70

Rekla sam si: "nema foruma za blagdane", ali nešto me vuče pa vuče....a ono *Argente* trudna  :Very Happy:  Jooooj, baš mi je drago. Pusu najveću šaljem  :Heart: 

ARIANM, žao mi je što radiš kod takvih neljudi. Nažalost, već dugo im toleriramo takvo ponašanje i sad nam je to svakodnevnica. Uglavnom, nemoj ih moliti nego reci: "ja bih trebala....." vidjet ćeš da djeluje. Nažalost, nije bitno da li si dobar radnik već kako se postaviš. Zato, zaboravi na moljakanje i koristi kondicional što češće.

----------


## Snekica

MM, da, ali još sam tu, na istom radnom mjestu, dok ne smislim nešto drugo.

----------


## bubekica

*arianm* zao mi je zbog toga sto prolazis. ono sto mi nije jasno je kako mozes odraditi smjenu do 23h i onda od 7h, sto ne postoji neki clanak zakona o radu koji nalaze 12h "dnevnog odmora" izmedju smjena?
svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

Žalosno je to kako se odnose prema nama umjesto da nas podupiru oni stvaraju probleme niko ne ide na bolovanje bez razloga,al opet ostat bez posla u današnje vrijeme je užas!U mojoj firmi se uopće *ne može* ić na bolovanje!!!!!!!!!zamislite to,tako da ja svaki put idem na go!a sad cijeli prvi ne radim(kolektivni) i  planirala sam ić u postupak al opet nemogu  jer lijekovi stižu 7 a meni će vještica doć prije!

----------


## Mali Mimi

željkice pa šta ne bi mogla od nekog posuditi lijekove? Ili ih kupiš u krajnjem slučaju pa prodaš poslije svoje na burzi

----------


## žužy

Zao mi je arianm što moraš to prolaziti.teško je naći se u takvoj situaciji,i mislim da je jedini izlaz za tebe promjena posla.a opet,svi znamo da to nejde samo tako..i vrtiš se u krug,ne nalazeči izlaza..
moja odluka da idemo u postupak rezultirala je otkazom,nakon 8 god. na tom radnom mjestu.moje prvo bolovanje u životu eto završilo se riječima mog šefa da me osobno više ne treba.zamjenio me s dvije mlade cure bez obaveza a do sad ih je promijenio šest jer nije baš lako naći bedaka kakav sam ja bila.na kraju je zval na posao ženu koju sam svojedobno ja zamijenila kad je zatrudnijela.koja ironija..sad sam mu zahvalna na tome jer vjerojatno nikad nebi otišla,trpela bi i dalje iskorištavanja u strahu da si nebudem uspjela naći ništa drugo...
sad sam doma,do novog postupka ne tražim posla,a onda dalje ovisno o ishodu.želim mirno u postupak,bez straha i opterečenja od toga kak mi bude na poslu zbog bo..
nije nam lako,preživljavamo nekak s m plačom i mojih tis. kn s biroa,ali sam mirnija.

Od srca ti želim sreću i da se sve posloži kako treba!

----------


## Vrci

Ja srećom imam ok kolege, voditeljicu i direktoricu, nisu radile nikakve probleme oko bolovanja. Sad na zadnjem postupku su i mislile da me opet dulje neće biti, ja se 3.dan nakon transfera vratila. Al eto opet završila doma.
Od 1.1. imam novu direktoricu, još ću i njoj trebati objasniti situaciju...

Meni je skoro pa i neugodno s tim bolovanjima. Bila sam na bolovanju u 7. i dio 8.mj. Pa u 8.još godišnji. Pa u 10.mj bolovanje. Pa u 11.malo godišnjeg. Sad u 12. opet bolovanja. Mislim da puno šefova ne bi s time bilo zadovoljno. Ja radim samo sa ženama (u svom odjelu) i u jako velikoj firmi pa je valjda zato drugačije. Svi navijaju da im se uopće i ne vratim. 

Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je vama koje morate uz sav stres u postupku misliti da li će vas i posao čekati. Šaljem vam veliki zagrljaj, uz nadu da će biti bolje...

----------


## željkica

Otiću u srijedu ili četvrtak (ako uopće rade) pitat jel mogu tako valjda neće stvarat probleme.

----------


## sanda1977

> *arianm* zao mi je zbog toga sto prolazis. ono sto mi nije jasno je kako mozes odraditi smjenu do 23h i onda od 7h, sto ne postoji neki clanak zakona o radu koji nalaze 12h "dnevnog odmora" izmedju smjena?
> svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


takve su smjene u ugostiteljstvu...kada ulaziš u taj posao odmah moraš biti svjestan i pomiriti se s time da nemaš svetaca ni nedjelje...samo rad....zakon postoji,ali se ne kod svih radi po zakonu....ja za svaki svoj rad takav kakav ima arianm sam bila nagrađena....moji šefovi su NAJBOLJI šefovi....voljela bi da su svi takvi....ja sam čak htjela raditi ali mi oni nisu dali....jer znaju kroz šta sam prolazila i došla napokon do cilja i sada da mi se desi nešto na poslu....ja sam isto tamo bila među najboljim radnicima i napredovala sam bez obzira na bolovanja i mpo....i na tome sam im zahvalna!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma da željkice tebi neće trebati puno ljekova ako dobiješ ovih dana moraš računati da sa stimulacijom krećeš tek 3. dan ciklusa i onda ti fali samo za par dana, ako dobiješ iza 4.1. onda ti taman stižu na vrijeme

----------


## sanda1977

Pitanje! Probudila sam se sa uzasnom glavoboljom sta smijem popiti od tableta? Imam lupocet 500...

----------


## Mali Mimi

mislim da lupocet možeš

----------


## J&D

Lupocet, ja popijem prvo pola pa ako ne prode drugu polovicu

----------


## nana0501

Mozes lupocet bez brige ja se od transfera patim sa glsvoboljama
A i moj je sef bio takav ali ja sam sutila i od prvog dana stimulacije otisla na bolovanje u nakon poz bete mi dr ot otio komplikacije sa datumom transfera tako da sam se tu izvukla od otkaza a i seeca moja sa sam na neodredeno prijavljena

----------


## sanda1977

Hvala,popit cu. Ne mogu gledati od bolova

----------


## sanda1977

> Lupocet, ja popijem prvo pola pa ako ne prode drugu polovicu


prekrasan avatar....koliko si tt?

----------


## Mary123

Hvala curke na pomoći...jadan moj trbuh u ovom postupku..heheheh.em gonale tri,pa dvije pa još i cetrotide...i ja sam dobila otkaz u 9 mjesecu i evo sada sam doma..mm radi i nekako krpamo...ali kako kaže *žužy* sada sam puno mirnija..idem smirenija u novi postupak...nemoram misliti na posao i kako objasniti šefu situaciju koja dolazi...tak da sam i na birou savjetnici rekla da me ne zove za bilo kakvo radno mjesto dok ne vidim šta će biti krajem siječnja....

----------


## J&D

> prekrasan avatar....koliko si tt?


Hvala draga,Evo 14+0 znaci tek usla u 14 tt, taman se rijesila mucnina :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala draga,Evo 14+0 znaci tek usla u 14 tt, taman se rijesila mucnina


ja više ni ne znam kako da računam...ja sam negdje 6+3...po zm...a po punkciji 6+6....meni jedan dan bude super a jedan dan muka,pa sad ta glavobolja,pa vrtoglavica...

----------


## frka

drage cure, grozno mi je čitati s kakvim se još problemima susrećete uz postupke  :Sad:  držite se...

sad da malo  :Klap:  za sve nove trudničice - uspjela sam uloviti kismet i Argente
Argente, moram još malo  :Bouncing:  :Preskace uze:  :Dancing Fever: 

tužnice, grlimo vas...

----------


## maca papucarica

> Hvala draga,Evo 14+0 znaci tek usla u 14 tt, taman se rijesila mucnina


Mali ispravak, taman si usla u 15 tt  :Smile:

----------


## frka

> Hvala draga,Evo 14+0 znaci tek usla u 14 tt, taman se rijesila mucnina


ušla si u 15. tt, ne 14. tt. čim je 14+nešto, to je 15. tt.

----------


## J&D

Je je krivo se izrazila... Isprike.... Na mobu sam pa brzam

----------


## nana0501

Blago tebi mene jos pate mucnine a 16tt sam i kako se cini.nece skoro stst

----------


## beilana

Uh uh uh poslodavci. Koma. Meni je sreca pa sam radila kod tate i nikad nije bilo problema, jos pogotovo jer on zeli puuuuno unuka i unucica. Ne znam kaj bi ti savjetovala jer znam da nist ne pomaze, al dobrog ufuranog radnika nije bas lako naci i opet ga sve uciti pa mislim da su to samo puste prijetnje i dok trebas u postupak prilozis im od doktora papir o bolovanju i to je to. 
Sanda lupocet 500 smijes, nist jace.
J&D meni se i sad nekad nekad zna dogoditi da kad perem zube bude mi muka, a u 21tt sam. Ne kaze se bez razloga drugo stanje.stvarno se svasta moze ocekivat u t. Sretno i nek ipak mucnine prestanu.  :Wink: 
Argente cestitke na t , mazi busicu

----------


## snupi

Grozno mi je čitati takve priče. Sa mnom na transferu je bila cura ,koja je bila taj dan na postupku i rekli su joj dok dođe iz bolnice ju čeka komisija za otkaz. Zato jer bila  na bolovanju. I nakon toga joj je još došai dr Š i rekao da nema ni jednu js za  aspiraciju.  Da sam na njenom mjestu mislim da bi pukla. AriaM zao mi je zbog sve šta proživljavaš zbog posla. J&D imaš prekrasan avatar. Kismet čestitam! Ja se poslije Nove idem naručiti  na  novi postupak- 3 sreća.

----------


## sanda1977

Joj lupocet nije pomogao.
Kao da ga nisam ni popila...uzas! Jos me boli glavurda  :Sad:

----------


## Argente

Prvo čestitam kismet na ulazu na listu  :Klap:  i da ne bude zadnji ovogodišnji entrant!

ARIANM, što da ti kažem što i sama ne znaš, ovo je stvarno pat-pozicija; nije da imaš nekog izbora - ili odustati od postupaka ili nastaviti po svome, pa dok gura-gura...na kraju i da ti daju otkaz, nigdar ni tak bilo da ni nekak bilo. Jesi li zaposlena na neodređeno? Možda na Rodinim pravnim savjetima saznaš nešto korisno?

P.S. Zahvaljujem i drugoj seriji čestitara, isto se možete poslužiti na šanku  :pivo:  :mama:

----------


## mare41

argente, nije pristojno odbit ponudjeno, i opet sam prva u redu..
arianm, sjetila si me jedne znanice kojoj nije produzen ugovor dok je bila na porodiljskom, dakle, dobila otkaz, nakon toga je nasla puno bolji posao, po svim kriterijima
zao mi je sto imate takve probleme, teske su to stvari

----------


## amazonka

Pozdrav svima! Budući da sam nova na forumu za početak svim čekalicama i suborkama želim sve najbolje u Novoj godini, a ARIANM posebno poručujem da živimo u zlim vremenima i da ljude koje zanima samo novac ne zanimaju drugi ljudi, obitelji ili djeca. Možda ti je to jedina egzistencija koju imaš, ali ako nije važnije je imati djecu nego posao na kojemu te netko zlostavlja. Slično sam i sama prošla. Znali su da sam u MPO vodama. Nisam više željela s njima imati posla. I sada sam konačno mirna i smiješi mi se nova prilika. Dakle, glavu gore i postavi se...

----------


## anddu

Napisem cijelu citabu i nestane...
Mare evo i mene za sank. 
Arianm zao mi je da ti se uza sve i to dogada i nemam pametnog savjeta. Uvijek sam se pitala sto bih ucinila da nemam razumijevanje sefice buduci da samnod prve folikulometrije uvijek morala uzimati ili go ili bolovanje zbog udaljenosti od Zg. Nadam se da ce ipak sjesti sve na svoje mjesto.

----------


## kismet

> Prvo čestitam kismet na ulazu na listu  i da ne bude zadnji ovogodišnji entrant!
> 
> ARIANM, što da ti kažem što i sama ne znaš, ovo je stvarno pat-pozicija; nije da imaš nekog izbora - ili odustati od postupaka ili nastaviti po svome, pa dok gura-gura...na kraju i da ti daju otkaz, nigdar ni tak bilo da ni nekak bilo. Jesi li zaposlena na neodređeno? Možda na Rodinim pravnim savjetima saznaš nešto korisno?
> 
> P.S. Zahvaljujem i drugoj seriji čestitara, isto se možete poslužiti na šanku


Hvala na čestitkama, i ja se nadam da će nas biti još, a pogotovo u 2013., počevši od moje drage OKNP :Heart:

----------


## ARIANM

I ja ću se pridružiti šanku jer mi stvarno treba...

Hvala vam svima na podršci,divne ste. Kako je lijepo kad te podržavaju ljudi koji te niti ne znaju a oni koji bi trebali ne...imam ugovor na neodređeno i činjenica je da za moje radno mjesto ne mogu zaposlit bilo koga jer za pohvatat sve treba bar 3 mj da bi netko uopče mogao držat smjenu. Tako da se nekako nadam da mi ne bi dali otkaz. Našla jedan natječaj na koji se idem javiti pa čemo vidjeti. A čim prođu praznici idem direktoru i sasut ću mu sve u lice taman pod cijenu otkaza jer to što rade nije humano i neću im dozvolit da me prave svojom budalom. Ako će me najurit bar ću otić uzdignute glave.

----------


## vatra86

ma *Arianm* ako si na odredjeno mislim da ti nesmiju samo tako dati otkaz, jer je to zakonski, iako nasi zakoni ko da ne postoje.. a ako ti ga i daju s njim ide i otpremnina,ne... stalan posao je jos uvijek nekako sigurniji po tom pitanju... neam pojma ali mislim da je tako..ako nije neka me netko ispravi dok skoknem do sanka s curama na jednu kratku..  :alexis:  naravno bez cigare nis.. 
puse svima i malo cu vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

Ako je na odjeđeno mogu joj jednostavno ne produžiti ugovor i doviđenja, a ako je na neodređeno onda ide otpremnina s otkazom

----------


## mare41

zato sam i napisala prethodni post-ne bi nikom palo napamet da se na porodiljskom neće produžit ugovor, al eto...ima toga

----------


## sanda1977

Ma treba samo novinama,medijima prijetiti....tako ja rjesavam kad su sluzbenici bezoarazni

----------


## žužy

> Ma treba samo novinama,medijima prijetiti....tako ja rjesavam kad su sluzbenici bezoarazni


ah sanda,kod nekih ti pretnje ne pale,samo se stvari pogoršaju..kad sam bivšem šefu spomenula da sam se info. kod pravnika u vezi svojih prava,otpremnine,otk. roka i to,rekao mi je da ako ga prisilim da me vrati na posao da će me nakon par dana prijavit da sam ukrala novac iz kase a onda dobijem izvan. otkaz i gubim ikakva prava.
strašno boli ta nepravda.ali moraš si vagnuti kaj ti je tog trena važnije u životu.ja sam prihvatila što mi je nudio,polovicu onoga što mi pripada..
mislim da,čim se počinju vaditi riječi ne vezane s ikakvim poštenim stvarima,tjeraj iz te firme.što duže ostaneš,samo se više zakapaš.i trošiš živce.znam da uvijek može biti gore al zašto mi nebi bilo i bolje.

----------


## sanda1977

> ah sanda,kod nekih ti pretnje ne pale,samo se stvari pogoršaju..kad sam bivšem šefu spomenula da sam se info. kod pravnika u vezi svojih prava,otpremnine,otk. roka i to,rekao mi je da ako ga prisilim da me vrati na posao da će me nakon par dana prijavit da sam ukrala novac iz kase a onda dobijem izvan. otkaz i gubim ikakva prava.
> strašno boli ta nepravda.ali moraš si vagnuti kaj ti je tog trena važnije u životu.ja sam prihvatila što mi je nudio,polovicu onoga što mi pripada..
> mislim da,čim se počinju vaditi riječi ne vezane s ikakvim poštenim stvarima,tjeraj iz te firme.što duže ostaneš,samo se više zakapaš.i trošiš živce.znam da uvijek može biti gore al zašto mi nebi bilo i bolje.


zato nam i je tako  :Evil or Very Mad: 
ma nebitno....ja sam mislila na službenike tipa banke itd....

----------


## bubekica

> zato sam i napisala prethodni post-ne bi nikom palo napamet da se na porodiljskom neće produžit ugovor, al eto...ima toga


mozda sam ja malo na pesimisticnu stranu, ali meni je sasvim normalno da se ugovor ne produzuje dok radnika nema. slomila sam nogu za vrijeme probnog roka za posao za stalno i naravno da mi nisu produzili ugovor. zao mi je sto se to dogadja, ali...
*vrci* saljem i ovdje pregrst altGr+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> mozda sam ja malo na pesimisticnu stranu, ali meni je sasvim normalno da se ugovor ne produzuje dok radnika nema. slomila sam nogu za vrijeme probnog roka za posao za stalno i naravno da mi nisu produzili ugovor. zao mi je sto se to dogadja, ali...
> *vrci* saljem i ovdje pregrst altGr+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i ja mislim tako.....bad luck....ali evo a ja opet pohvalim svoje šefove....primili smo jednog kuhara na probni koji se nešto razbolio,pa nije mogao raditi....ali su ga primili bezobzira što je bio na probnom i što je bilo još zahtjeva za posao....stvarno su humani....i kada je ozdravio poćeo je normalno raditi i još dan danas radi....

----------


## mare41

bubek, ko ti kriv šta si samo slomila nogu, a ne da si bila doma s malom bebom :Smile: , šalim se naravno, al meni je tad bilo neshvatljivo da je moguće da neko na porodiljskom dobije otkaz
nego, ajmo navijat za vrci~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

*mare, mare* samo ti zezaj  :Razz: 
*vrci*  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Da ne spammam temu nakon transfera, kojeg dr od onih silnih koji rade mpo u Betaplusu odabrati? Ja imam pcos i hashimoto, mm OAT...
Čitam tamo koga sve ima, i još sam zbunjenija

----------


## J&D

Koliko znam dr Radončić je super, presao je kod njih...ali nek se druge curke jave, mozda one koje idu kod njih, posto ja imam ruzno iskustvo od tamo!! Pa onda bas i nisam najmjerodavnija!

----------


## kismet

> Da ne spammam temu nakon transfera, kojeg dr od onih silnih koji rade mpo u Betaplusu odabrati? Ja imam pcos i hashimoto, mm OAT...
> Čitam tamo koga sve ima, i još sam zbunjenija


Napisala sam ti tamo-dr,Radončić, bila sam kod njega, dosta ima iskustva s PCOS, a i za štitnjači je maher  :Smile: 
To bi bio moj izbor, a ti vidi...puno sreće u 2013.

----------


## Vrci

Joj ne znam zasto mi taj Radoncic ne sjeda. Mozda krivi dojam s moje strane

Al nezgodno mi da folikulometrije ne radi u betaplusu

----------


## mare41

nemojte se pliz cure ljutit, al to je tema za privatne klinike, može?
vrci, mila, drži se! i čekamo tvoje javljanje bete u srijedu

----------


## Vrci

Evo pisem i tamo, ispricavam se.

Hvala na svim dobrim zeljama, zabavite se nocas na docecima, i nazdravimo novim nadama

----------


## mare41

ma nema draga isprike, želim i tebi i svima ostalima da se odmorite i zabavite i onda, kao što kažeš-u nove nade!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Pridružujem se zdravici novim nadama ... uz puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i bezbroj zagrljaja svima...

----------


## ivica_k

Nazdravljam za 2013.!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Runa

Sretna vam i plodna 2013!  :pivo:

----------


## željkica

:pivo:  svima vam želim sve najbolje u 2013 puno zdravlja i sreće, svim trudnicama  ~~  ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ za školsku trudnoću
                                                                                       svim čekalicama bete ~  ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ za velike brojčice
                                                                                       svim tužnicama puno snage za dalje  :Love: 
                                                                                        ~  ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ za uspješne postupke
za godinu bez suza!!!!!!!!živjele vi meni i sreeeeeeeeeeetno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :pivo:

----------


## tetadoktor

> nazdravljam za 2013.!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


xxxxx

----------


## venddy

ja za 2013. zelim svim trudnicama da bez ikakvih komplikacija docekaju svoje bebe, a svim cekalicama bete i svim trudilicama da u trenutnim odnosno prvim slijedecim postupcima ostvare lagane i ugodne trudnoce.

----------


## snupi

Drage moje cure/dečki, želim vam sve  u najbolje u Novoj 2013.- puno zdravlja, para, sreće, veselja i naviše puno pozitivnih beta i djece¸! Živjeli :pivo: !

----------


## jo1974

‎.Umorila sam se... Puno su suza ove moje oči isplakale... Puno je želja srcu ostalo neispunjeno... Lomio me život... Gazili me oni za koje sam vjerovala da su mi prijatelji... Previše sam toga oprostila... Ponešto zaboravila... Čuvam one koji su mi poslije svakog pada pomogli da ustanem... Njima poklanjam osmijeh... Lijepu riječ... Nemam više... Ali ne odustajem... U prašini pokupim posljednju mrvicu snage i nastavim da se borim.. Ponekad sa sobom, ponekad sa ljudima... Dok se borim , dobro je... Znam, živa sam...
idem dalje 2013 možda donese nešto ljepo sve je manje nade ali barem imam svoje anđele,još se ne predajem 
neka svim mamama anđela im bude sretna nova godina i neka nam donese više smjeha manje suza pozdrav cure moje.

p.s. kopram svoj stari post,
živjeliiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## vatra86

suborke!! sretna vam nova 2013!!!! i neka nam se ostvari sve ono sto si najvise zelimo!!

----------


## 123beba

Drage moje dame, želim svima uspješne postupke, što bezbolnije punkcije, prekrasne js, odlične spermiograme, poboljšanje nlaza u svakom pogledu, VELIKE bete, kucajuća srca i da iduću godinu svi dočekaju na svojim malim bebicama u naručju!!!!!! Želim svima što manje suza, što bolje poslodavce, predivne prijatelje i okolinu koja vam je potpora, ali najviše od svega vam želim dječji osmijeh čim prije! U to ime podižem jednu  :pivo:  ŽIVJELE!!!!!!!!

----------


## hope31

> Drage moje dame, želim svima uspješne 
> postupke, što bezbolnije punkcije, prekrasne js, odlične spermiograme, poboljšanje nlaza u svakom pogledu, VELIKE bete, kucajuća srca i da iduću godinu svi dočekaju na svojim malim bebicama u naručju!!!!!! Želim svima što manje suza, što bolje poslodavce, predivne prijatelje i okolinu koja vam je potpora, ali najviše od svega vam želim dječji osmijeh čim prije! U to ime podižem jednu  ŽIVJELE!!!!!!!!


ovo je tako divno napisano tako da cu staveti veliki X

----------


## Moe

> Drage moje dame, želim svima uspješne postupke, što bezbolnije punkcije, prekrasne js, odlične spermiograme, poboljšanje nlaza u svakom pogledu, VELIKE bete, kucajuća srca i da iduću godinu svi dočekaju na svojim malim bebicama u naručju!!!!!! Želim svima što manje suza, što bolje poslodavce, predivne prijatelje i okolinu koja vam je potpora, ali najviše od svega vam želim dječji osmijeh čim prije! U to ime podižem jednu  ŽIVJELE!!!!!!!!


Ma da bih riječ rekla! Želim vam sve što i draga 123beba!

----------


## ARIANM

> Drage moje dame, želim svima uspješne postupke, što bezbolnije punkcije, prekrasne js, odlične spermiograme, poboljšanje nlaza u svakom pogledu, VELIKE bete, kucajuća srca i da iduću godinu svi dočekaju na svojim malim bebicama u naručju!!!!!! Želim svima što manje suza, što bolje poslodavce, predivne prijatelje i okolinu koja vam je potpora, ali najviše od svega vam želim dječji osmijeh čim prije! U to ime podižem jednu  ŽIVJELE!!!!!!!!


Predivne želje,nema se šta dodati,ovo moram potpisati! Svima želim sve najbolje!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ginger

Drage moje, neka vam se ostvare sve zelje!!!!

----------


## medonija

ne bih to mogla bolje sročiti pa samo podpisujem 123 bebu

SRETNA VAM NOVA 2013!  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

I ja se pridruzujem cestitkama!!!

123beba je krasno srocila cestitku pa cu se i ja prosvercati i potpisati svaku rijec :Smile:

----------


## snupi

danas  ja  služim sa kavom, čajem, rakijom, pivom. Predpostavljam da vam je kolača uvrh glave pa da sa zakašnjenjem vas  pozovem na svoj  zakašneli rođendan , na koji nitko ne bi došao jer je pred Božič. Potpisujem sve čestitke koje ste tak lijepo sročile. E paživjele vi meni!

----------


## sanda1977

> ne bih to mogla bolje sročiti pa samo podpisujem 123 bebu
> 
> SRETNA VAM NOVA 2013!


i ja potpisujem 123 bebu....
*medonija* jesi opet bila na uzv-u...vidim u potpisu piše 6+3

----------


## kismet

Cure, svima želim bebu idući Božić pod borom  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

> i ja potpisujem 123 bebu....
> *medonija* jesi opet bila na uzv-u...vidim u potpisu piše 6+3


Jesam :Yes: 
bili  smo u petak 28.12. kod mog ginića da vidimo što i kako dalje pa smo opet gledali na uzv kako dječica napreduju i u tjedan dana su sa 1,7mm narasli na 6,4mm i 8,6mm  :Shock:   ovaj veći je super napredan jer uzv aparat procjenjuje da je 4 dana stariji nego što je  :Laughing: 

jesi ti napokon ugledala to srčeko kako tambura?! ili, kad ideš?

----------


## ruža82

Drage moje želim vam sve najbolje u ovoj 2013 godini, a najviše puno zdravlja i zdrave dječice!!!
nadam se da će ova godina za sve nas biti plodna!!!

----------


## sanda1977

Idem 8.1. na uzv,u zg. Ali cu prije obaviti kod svoje gin da mirnije putujem u zg...nadam se da ce sve biti ok,pomalo me strah....

----------


## medonija

ma daaaj, a zakaj ne bi bilo ok?!  sigurna sam da je sve "školski", ne brini  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

A znas kako je...stalno neki strah. Samo da bude sve ok! 
Dobila sam 5 kg.,u mjesec dana. Malo previse...prije sam stalno bila u pokretu,a sad nisam.

----------


## medonija

uh, sad si me utješila!  :Laughing: 
ja sam dobila 3-4kg ali mislim da ti je tome dosta utjecalo  hormonalne stimulacije u postupku :Wink: 
osim toga ja sam prije bila 3 x tjedno u teretani i vozila bicikl svaki dan 15km, a sad sam to zamijenila laganini: lezi-jedi, lezi-jedi, pa još blagdani i tako...

----------


## sanda1977

Hahaha,sad smo teska kategorija! I ja mislim da je od stimulacije...ma briga me za kile,samo da je sve ok

----------


## medonija

ma jasno! samo nek bebači budu ok, lako za nas... ja sam se pomirila s tim da ako budem ispod 100kg bit će uspjeh, a i vjerujem da kad njih dvoje počnu puzat i trčat svaki na svoju stranu, još ću bit mršavija nego ikad!

----------


## anabanana

Sanda, ne pretjeruj s UZV, ma kako kazu da su bezazleni, ja bas i ne vjerujem.sto bi ti moglo biti izmedju danas i 8.? Ja jos nisam ni bila, idem tek 8.1. i to ce mi biti 6t6d. volila ni da sam vec bila, ali moja gin. ne vidi potrebe za tim. Stalno me nesto probada zateze i mucno mi je konstantno, ne mogu dočekat taj utorak.
ali ni svakih 10 dana isto nije dobro, naravno, ako nema potrebe za tim.

----------


## medonija

sanda slažem se s anabanana ne treba previše "čačkati" dolje  :Wink: ... meni je ginić savijetovao i da utrogestan na dalje pijem jer da nema potrebe da izazivam infekcije prstima 3 x dnevno, ma koliko prala ruke  :Wink:  ...a i ne izaziva mi mučnine, ali dobro, kod mene je i sve ok i nema bojazni od spontanog pa...
meni je sad napravio uzv da sam vidi kakvo je stanje i sad nemam pojma kad će biti sljedeći...

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda slažem se s anabanana ne treba previše "čačkati" dolje ... meni je ginić savijetovao i da utrogestan na dalje pijem jer da nema potrebe da izazivam infekcije prstima 3 x dnevno, ma koliko prala ruke  ...a i ne izaziva mi mučnine, ali dobro, kod mene je i sve ok i nema bojazni od spontanog pa...
> meni je sad napravio uzv da sam vidi kakvo je stanje i sad nemam pojma kad će biti sljedeći...


ja ne mogu piti utrogestane....imam nuspojave od njih...a možda ipak pričekam do 8.1. ionako ništa ne mogu promijeniti...ako nešto nije u redu...možda ste u pravu onda... :Smile: 
*anabanana* onda se vidimo 8.1. na vv-u....u koliko sati ti je rečeno da dođeš?

----------


## sanda1977

mene ništa više niti probada niti zateže....normalno se dolje osječam...ni leđa me ne bole uopće...pijem magnezij...pa možda od njega ništa ne osječam....ne znam kako je vama...

----------


## anabanana

8.1. idem tek kod svoje gin. ovdje. tek onda drugi uzv idem u ZG na VV, a to ne znam kad ce biti.
Mene zateže,bocka probada i svasta nesto. U 1. trudnoći me je grozno dole sve bolilo do 4 mjeseca, stalno. a mučnina mi može biti i od lijekova zbog mog želuca problematičnog. Pijem 3 folic plusa ujutro, 1 decortin 5mg za ručak i andol 100 popodne.
Zato jedva čekam da se čujem sa dr. A da vidim kad se mogu počet skidat sa makar decortina..

----------


## sanda1977

aha...mene ništa....imala sam ta zatezanja jaka i bolove,ali otkako pijem mg više nemam....jedva čekam UZV da vidim da li je sve ok....i ja imam mučnine....i napirena sam kao žaba

----------


## sanda1977

ja ću svoju ginek nazvati sutra i pitati je za uzv...svejedno moram do nje....pa ako kaže da će mi napraviti uzv....neka napravi...ako kaže da nije dobro stalno...onda neću...

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, ja se odjavljujem s odbrojavanja s tužnim vijestima.
Naša se mrvica prestala razvijati i moram na kiretažu.

Svima vam želim sve najbolje!

----------


## sanda1977

> Drage moje, ja se odjavljujem s odbrojavanja s tužnim vijestima.
> Naša se mrvica prestala razvijati i moram na kiretažu.
> 
> Svima vam želim sve najbolje!


i ovdje te grlim  :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anabanana

Zao mi je Kyra, znam sto prozivljavas, i sama sam to prosla u 13 tjednu. Odtuguj, vrijeme liječi rane. Nije bilo sudjeno. Grlim te i suosjećam s vama  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

cure ima li tko puregona ili zna gdje ga mogu kupiti?hitno mi je!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## anddu

:Crying or Very sad: Kyra draga drži se :Love:

----------


## hope31

Kyra zao mi je :Sad:  :Sad: drzite se

----------


## bubekica

*kyra* drz se...  :Love:

----------


## medonija

kyra žao mi je...ne mogu ni zamisliti tvoju bol, grlim jako....drži se

----------


## Bubamara 87

Evo cure da se javim. Beta danas 34113. Gestacijski mjehur pravilan i u njemu vitalni embrionalni odjek 6,3 mm. Srceko titra na utz.  :Smile: mama presretna

----------


## sanda1977

Bravo bubamara.. :Smile: 
Koliko si tjedana trudnoce?

----------


## željkica

bubamara  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   čestitam!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bubamara 87

Hvala  :Smile:  zadnja M 13.11 O 4.12 znaci po m bi bilo 7 tj. al posto je o kasnila tjedan dana onda je 6 tj. Tako je i po utz.

----------


## sanda1977

Super. Neka bude sve skolski!

----------


## hrki

kyra, drži se   :Love: 
bubamara čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## sanda1977

Pitanje,kako sada dr pregledava ultrazvucno,vaginalnó ili....?
Sa 7tt

----------


## Argente

Kyra, baš mi je žao...  :Sad: 

Bubamara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jednako uspješni nastavak do kraja!

----------


## snupi

sanda u tak ranoj trudnoci ide vaginalno, bubamara bas mi je drago zbog tebe, kyra žao mi je bude bolje drugi put, drži se!

----------


## sanda1977

I mislila sam.... :Smile:

----------


## beilana

Mene je na 7+1 pregledal prek trbuha. Trebalo je samo provjerit jel sve ok i isla sam drugi dan doma iz bolnice

----------


## linalena

pusa i ~~~~~~~~~ svima iz dalekih krajeva

----------


## sanda1977

> Mene je na 7+1 pregledal prek trbuha. Trebalo je samo provjerit jel sve ok i isla sam drugi dan doma iz bolnice


taman ću biti 7+3

----------


## snupi

Uostalom pitaj i sretno!

----------


## Ginger

Kyra  :Sad:  zao mi je draga, drzi se

bubamara, bravo!

sanda, mene su uvijek pregledavali vaginalno u tako ranoj trudnoci, a imala sam, nazalost, more ultrazvuka...
do kojeg 12 tt sigurno, ako ne i duze, ne sjecam se tocno

----------


## anddu

Meni je i u 13tt pregled bio vaginalno. Bas me zanima hoce li konacno na iducem u 17tt ici preko trbuha.

----------


## mare41

anddu, hoce, al ajmo nastavit o tome na trudnickoj temi
svima dobro jutro i nek bude jos ljepsi dan, uz kavu ili caj!

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala mare 41!!! ja ću  :Coffee:  za razbuđivanje

----------


## BigBlue

Hvala na kavi mare, poslužujem se!

Kyra, kakve tužne vijesti  :Love:  Nadam se da će kiretaža proći što brže, bezbolnije i bez drugih posljedica. Od srca ti želim da smogneš snage za nastavak borbe u 2013. godini i da će ti biti dobitna!  :Kiss: 

barbi, vrci, darkica - grlim. Glavu gore curke, vaše vrijeme stiže!

----------

